# Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2013)

*
Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken
Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR
*​

Laut dem Vorbericht:
http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/epg/epg1157_sid-1420743.html

Hat da also ein Reporter, angeblich selber Angler, einen Bericht über Angler gedreht..

Ist sogar nach Amerika gereist, um sich die nachgewiesen nicht gerade seriösen, petanahen Studien zu Schmerz bei Fischen erklären zu lassen - obwohl ja dazu aktuelleres Material wirklich renommierter Wissenschaftler wie Rose etc. vorliegt...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=258187

Der Titel "Hobby mit Widerhaken" gepaart mit dem arg tendenziösen Vorbericht lässt nichts Gutes ahnen.  

Werde mir das wohl antun (müssen)....

Bin gespannt was ihr heute Abend zu der Doku zu sagen habt!

*Update:*
der Film steht jetzt auch online zur Verfügung:
http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/45_min/videos/minuten1059.html


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Die journalistische "Qualität" in den Öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien ist inzwischen sowieso nurnoch ein Schatten ihrer selbst aus längst vergangenen Tagen. Die meisten "neutralen Berichte" sind knallharter Meinungsjournalismus. Ich erwarte heute Abend nichts Gutes.

Aber für 8 Milliarden Euro "Demokratieabgabe" im Jahr kann man auch wirklich nicht viel verlangen.


----------



## Sharpo (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Tja, was oder wer ist neutral.
Ist der Fisch Prof. neutral?
Ist ein PETA Prof neutral?

Um was geht es den NDR?


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ich hab es an anderer Stelle schon einmal geschrieben: Laut Magazin Cicero bekennen sich 30% der Journalisten offen als Anhänger der Grünen, an der Wahlurne ist sogar mit einer noch weit höheren Zahl zu rechnen.

Und welche Partei war es noch einmal, die ständig dadurch auffällt den Bürger zu bevormunden und welche Partei steht NaBu, BUND und Peta nahe?


----------



## Franz_16 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Hier der Trailer:
http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/45_min/videos/minuten1055.html


----------



## Riesenangler (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Das ist doch das selbe wie damals , als die Doku lief: Waffen sind mein Leben. Da wurde auch angeblich neutral und objektiv über die Sportschützen hergezogen. Die Familie , die das Fernsehteam zu sich ins Haus gelassen hat, beißt sich bestimmt noch immer in den Ar..h, weil ie sich damit einenm Bärendienst erwiesen hat. Da wurde dann behauptet das zum beispiel das anschauen von Turnier und Trainingsvideos als Aufgeilen für künftige Berwerbe genutz wird. Aussagen wurde mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Denn es wurden von Sprecher "Fragen und Aussagen" getätigt. Diese wurden aber eben nicht vor der Kamera den Leuten gestellt , sondern erst im Bericht , und dann wurde im Nachhinein eine Aussage der Leute dazu gestellt. So kann man natürlich auch zu seinen benötigten Aussagen kommen. Auch wurde so getan als ob die "Bösen" Sportschützen und Jäger einen riesigen Machtapparat hinter sich hätten , gegen den man ja überhaupt nicht ankommen könnte. Dabei haben sie doch die selben Rechte wie die legalen Waffenbesitzer. Die können doch auch einen gemeinsamen Interessenverband gründen und sich mit einigen Politikern zusammen tun. Ich bin sicher der eine oder andere ist sich auch für diese Hetze nicht zu schade. Aber wenn man natürlich sich unter einander total zerstritten ist über seine Ziele und Ansichten, dann kann das auch nichts werden. Und dann sind selbst solch kleine Verbände wie die der Jäger Und Sportschützen und der anderen Waffeninhaber und Hersteller sehr große Brocken. Und genau so wird es hier in der Anglerdoku laufen. Leider kann ich die ja nicht sehen , aber die wird mit Sicherheit wiederholt.:m


----------



## Purist (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hier der Trailer:
> http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/45_min/videos/minuten1055.html



Interessante Vermischung von "ich hab den Größten" und einer Forelle mit blutendem Herzstich.


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Von den jüngeren Leuten merken immer mehr, was die Öffentlich-Rechtlichen für einen Meinungsjournalismus betreiben. Sobald man dort Reportagen sieht, in deren Themengebiet man sich gut auskennt, dann tun sich Abgründe auf. Die Alten, was wohl die Hauptzielgruppe der Ö-R ist, glauben dagegen größtenteils jeden Kram, der dort läuft. Das mag vor 10-40 Jahren noch möglich gewesen sein, aber es gibt immer mal wieder Kommentare, welche z.B. die Tagesschau als "Aktuelle Kamera" bezeichnen. Sicherlich schon krass und auch ein wenig polemisch, trifft den Kern aber.

Der NDR hatte ja schon öfters mal was über das Angeln gebracht. Zumindest in der Serie "Rute raus, der Spass beginnt" kam der Angelsport recht ordentlich rüber. Aber da war der Hauptverantwortliche eben selber Angler. Der "Anreisser" in für den aktuellen NDR Beitrag spricht aber eine deutliche Sprache, in welche Richtung es geht.

Heute Nacht gibt es in der BRD wieder tausende empörter und entsetzter Leute...und Rufe den Angelsport sofort zu verbieten...

Die Leute die gegen die Jagd sind und solche Meinungsberichte verfassen scheinen die Realität vollkommen ausblenden zu können. Was hier wohl im Land los ist, wenn sich das Wild plötzlich unkontrolliert vermehrt. Da wird wohl erst ein umdenken stattfinden, wenn dem grünen Jagdgegner das dritte Reh vor den umweltschonenden BMW X5 SUV gelaufen ist...

In meinem Bekanntenkreis habe ich leider welche die sich für die grünen politisch engagieren. Die eine will tatsächlich alle Autos verbieten!

Auf was für einer Basis soll man mit solchen Menschen denn Diskutieren?


----------



## Purist (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> In meinem Bekanntenkreis habe ich leider welche die sich für die grünen politisch engagieren. Die eine will tatsächlich alle Autos verbieten!
> 
> Auf was für einer Basis soll man mit solchen Menschen denn Diskutieren?



Mit fundiertem Wissen (wie funktioniert unsere moderne Welt, welche Rolle spielte Fleisch/Fisch bei der Entwicklung des modernen Menschen, wie natürlich ist Körnernahrung für Primaten, welche Folgen für die Tierwelt hat der heutige Mensch insgesamt, auf was verzichten jene Leute denn überhaupt und wo leben sie eigentlich nicht umweltbewusst), und locker bleiben, ganz einfach. 

Aber geht es in dem Film um die Grünen? Ich glaube eher nicht. 
Der Trailer stößt eher in einen Konfliktbereich, den es unter uns Anglern doch längst gibt: Forellenpuffs, Big-Game, Catch&Release, "ich hab den längsten" und das Geschäft dahinter. |rolleyes


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Nach dem Trailer ist mir eigentlich schon klar, wohin die Reise geht...


----------



## gründler (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Was motzt ihr hier???

Unsere Demokratisch gewählten Vertreter werden sich schon bald der Problematik Tierschutz annehmen.


Schliesslich bezahln wir se doch!
Dauert nur noch nen bißchen,aber man wird für uns kämpfen!


#h


----------



## Gardenfly (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Bald ist Wahl und komischer Weise kommen dann immer Reportagen in den die Grünen ihre "Kernkopmetenz" haben.

Ich hatte mich einmal mit einen grünen Lantagsabgeordneten aus Berlin unterhalten=kurz zusammengefasst Städter mit naiver Weltsicht.Nur wenn solche Sagen das sie dieses oder jenes verbieten, gibt es genug die glauben das dann die Welt gerettet ist-Solange sie nicht selber von Betroffen sind.


----------



## Kaka (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Purist schrieb:


> Der Trailer stößt eher in einen Konfliktbereich, den es unter uns Anglern doch längst gibt: Forellenpuffs, Big-Game, Catch&Release, "ich hab den längsten" und das Geschäft dahinter. |rolleyes



Genauso sehe ich das auch. Und ich muss zugeben, dass ich jeden Nichtangler auch etwas verstehen kann wenn man nur angelt um tolle Fotos zu machen und jeden Fisch wieder reinwirft. Sieht für einen Laien dann halt wirklich nach reiner Spaßbeschäftigung auf Kosten anderer Lebenswesen aus. Ich angle zu 100% mit dem Hintergedanken kulinarische Fischverwertung. Sicher kommt auch mal was an den Haken, was man nicht verwerten will oder kann. Völlig klar, aber ich denke Trophäenbilder schaden dem Ansehen mehr als eine Forelle mit Herzstich. Aber jedem Angler das seine 

Mal abwarten wie die Sendung heute Abend abläuft.


----------



## Taxidermist (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Nach dem Trailer ist mir eigentlich schon klar, wohin die Reise geht...


Oh ja,alles klar.Der dünnlippige "Redakteur" wird es schon ich die richtige Richtung schubsen.Der Stoff für Feierabend-Tierrechtler Muttis, welche sich darauf trefflich über die bösen, ungeschlachten Fischelmörder(natürlich Männer) aufregen können.
Der Autor bezeichnet sich zwar selbst als Angler, ist aber wohl ein Nestbeschmutzer!
Schon im Trailer die "Schockbilder" einer sterbenden Refo,wo der Dummbeutel von geprüftem Angeler, wohl wie so oft, zu doof war das Herzchen zu treffen!Oder war dies etwa ein ungeprüfter Puffangler?
Aber diese Deutungen wird ein normaler Fernsehzuschauer nicht machen,sondern nur die Bilder wirken lassen!
Leider finden sich wohl immer noch genug Dumme, welche sich vor den Schlitten eines solchen Sensationsjournalisten spannen lassen und ihm völlig unbedarft erst die Bilder liefern,welche dann geschickt geschnitten entsprechende Stimmung machen werden.
Mainstream eben!

Jürgen


----------



## Sharpo (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Kaka schrieb:


> Genauso sehe ich das auch. Und ich muss zugeben, dass ich jeden Nichtangler auch etwas verstehen kann wenn man nur angelt um tolle Fotos zu machen und jeden Fisch wieder reinwirft. Sieht für einen Laien dann halt wirklich nach reiner Spaßbeschäftigung auf Kosten anderer Lebenswesen aus. Ich angle zu 100% mit dem Hintergedanken kulinarische Fischverwertung. Sicher kommt auch mal was an den Haken, was man nicht verwerten will oder kann. Völlig klar, aber ich denke Trophäenbilder schaden dem Ansehen mehr als eine Forelle mit Herzstich. Aber jedem Angler das seine
> 
> Mal abwarten wie die Sendung heute Abend abläuft.



Du wirst lachen. 
Das wieder rein werfen hat eine viel grössere Akzeptanz bei den Leuten als das Abschlachten.
Setz Dich mal an einem hochfrequentierten Spazierweg und Angel. 99,9% wünschen das man den Fisch wieder zurück wirft, ihn am leben lässt.


----------



## donak (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Gut an der Aussage am Schluss, weiss man natürlich worauf die Doku eingeht, werde aber mal reinschalten um mir ein direktes Bild machen zu können.


----------



## Purist (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen.
> Das wieder rein werfen hat eine viel grössere Akzeptanz bei den Leuten als das Abschlachten.
> Setz Dich mal an einem hochfrequentierten Spazierweg und Angel. 99,9% wünschen das man den Fisch wieder zurück wirft, ihn am leben lässt.



...und anschließend gehen die sich dann ein Fischbrötchen kaufen oder schmeißen panierte Stangenware in die Pfanne |rolleyes

Ich habe an frequentierten Stellen eher die Erfahrung gemacht: Frau/Kind: Och der Arme! und dann: Igitt! (schnell weggucken und weitergehen), Männer gucken eigentlich immer sehr interessiert zu, wenn das Blut läuft und äußern, wie der wohl schmeckt. 

Ja, die heutige "Industrienahrungs"-Gesellschaft verdrängt vieles, was vor 2 Generationen noch völlig normal war und dazu gehörte.


----------



## Sharpo (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Purist schrieb:


> ...und anschließend gehen die sich dann ein Fischbrötchen kaufen oder schmeißen panierte Stangenware in die Pfanne |rolleyes
> 
> Ich habe an frequentierten Stellen eher die Erfahrung gemacht: Frau/Kind: Och der Arme! und dann: Igitt! (schnell weggucken und weitergehen), Männer gucken eigentlich immer sehr interessiert zu, wenn das Blut läuft und äußern, wie der wohl schmeckt.
> 
> Ja, die heutige "Industrienahrungs"-Gesellschaft verdrängt vieles, was vor 2 Generationen noch völlig normal war und dazu gehörte.




Jo..Fisch(stäbchen) aus der Steckdose...ähm sorry Kühltruhe.


----------



## Riesenangler (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

@ Purist. Du sprichst mir mit deinem letzten Satz aus der Seele. Ich habe es wieder am Samstag gesehen. Ich war mal wieder ein Schwein grillen ( Bilder sind im Räucherforum unter Schwein grillen zu sehen ) . Und wieder musste man erleben wie unsere Mc Donalds verseuchten Mitmenschen sich davor ekelten und erstaunten das ein Schwein eben nicht nur aus Schnitzelfleisch , sondern auch aus Fett , Schwarte und Knochen besteht.  Und wenn man dann denen erklärt daß das Schlachten vor dreizig Jahren , vor allem hier im Osten, was völlig Normales war, dann wird man angeschaut als wenn man der größte Massenmörder überhaupt ist. Aber wenn es dann fertig ist , dann ist alles Schön. Nur das diese Menschen , vor allen die Frauen , eben gerne verdrängen das es eben auch unschöne Arbeiten gibt die man machen muss, wenn man ein Schwein essen will. #q#d


----------



## CRegenschein (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Jo..Fisch(stäbchen) aus der Steckdose...ähm sorry Kühltruhe.



Damit kriegt man die Leute aber. 

Ich erzähle dann gerne, wie die armen Delphine in den Käpt'n IGLO Schleppnetzen hängenbleiben, und wie die Fische und Beifänge mit so großer Wucht aus dem Wasser gezogen werden, dass denen unterwegs durch den Druck die Augen platzen. Dagegen ist das Betäuben und der Stich des Anglers ein sanfter Tod. Und das tolle (bzw. eigentlich traurige) ist: ist ja nicht mal gelogen.:vik:

CRegenschein


----------



## Daniel SN (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Kann mir den Trailer momentan leider nicht anschauen aber als ich vorhin die Info vom Freund erhalten habe dachte ich mir Ey Super endlich mal ne schöne Angelsendung. Aber wahrscheinlich sollte man sich aber mal den Titel der Sendung genauer anschauen und stellt fest was er aussagen soll. Werde mir das aber heute Abend antun.


----------



## Boerger (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Es ist nunmal so, dass ein Journalist bei so einer Dokumentation zu 90% beeinflusst, was für ein "Ergebnis" hinten rauskommt. Und wenn er noch so vernünftige Leute interviewt - wenn er nur lange genug dranbleibt gibt ausnahmslos jeder (der eine früher, der andere später) etwas von sich, was aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen gegen ihn verwendet werden kann. 
Und sind wir ehrlich - ein Journalist ist nicht darauf aus Dinge über den Klee zu loben, sondern er will Skandale, Verschwörungen aufdecken ("eine Welt die den meisten Menschen verborgen bleibt"). So konstruiert wie es fachkundigen Personen scheinen mag, aber man kann mit ziemlich wenig Substanz ziemlich viel Empörung erzeugen, auf die viele Personen reinfallen.

Aber man sollte auch nicht vorschnell urteilen. Trailer sind oftmals aus dem reißerischsten Szenen zusammengeschnitten. Wenn er schon selber Angelt, wird es nicht die platteste Kritik sein.


----------



## Riesenangler (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ja, hoffen wir mal das du recht hast.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

http://www.programmbeschwerde.de/programmbeschwerde

Vielleicht kann man das ja brauchen ...

Aber ich geh mal fest davon aus, dass die Verbände und organisierten Anglervertretungen ihre Justitiare schon über die Sendung informiert haben - und ggf. Richtigstellungen, Pressemitteilungen etc. dazu vorbereiten und einleiten können.


----------



## gründler (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> http://www.programmbeschwerde.de/programmbeschwerde
> 
> Vielleicht kann man das ja brauchen ...
> 
> Aber ich geh mal fest davon aus, dass die Verbände und organisierten Anglervertretungen ihre Justitiare schon über die Sendung informiert haben - und ggf. Richtigstellungen, Pressemitteilungen etc. dazu vorbereiten und einleiten können.


 

Aber sicher doch....die werden bis nach Brüssel ziehen zum Europäischen Gerichtshof und sich beschwer'n das fische nur in einigen Ländern "Schmerzen" haben.

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Aber ich geh mal fest davon aus...illst du unter die Satiriker eingehen?
> ;-)))


----------



## Lui Nairolf (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Willst du unter die Satiriker eingehen?
> ;-)))



Ich dachte, das machen Interessenvertretungen so? Jetzt, wo das neue, tolle Logo da ist, kann man ja endlich "auftreten"?

Gesendet von meinem Handy - entschuldigt die Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

jooo - die Erde ist ja auch Scheibe ;-)))


----------



## Stefff (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Joo,
bald geht`s los Jungs!
Hab ihr euch eure Köpfe schon rasiert, 
denke mal das sie nicht viel "gutes Haar" an uns Anglern lassen!
Ich denke mal hinter uns Anglern steht schon ne sehr große
Industrie, die weiter bestehen will und nicht alles mit sich machen lässt.

Warten wir`s mal ab, vielleicht verpufft die heiße Luft vom Trailer bei der ganzen Doku ziemlich schnell.

Aber einen gewissen "Schaden" wird`s wohl oder übel geben.

Bis später!


----------



## Pacman1710 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Da kann man nur die Daumen drücken, das die Mehrzahl der Zuschauer die angelnde Fraktion ist. 
Frei nach dem Motto "die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt" hoffe ich, das es so wie im "realen Leben" ist, wenn die Nichtangler zu deinem Hobby sagen, *"Mensch das muß ja langweilig sein"*!!!

Gruß Pac


----------



## CarpCrakc (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Müssen Tiere leiden , damit Angler ihren Spaß haben ?

Und dann die Forelle im Hintergrund , die nicht mit nem Herzstich getötet wurde ... 

Das verleiht dem ganzen nochmal dem Ganzen den gewissen Nachdruck , mit dem man wieder gut hetzen kann ...

Wobei C&R doch nichts mit (mehr oder weniger) waidgerecht getöteten Tieren zu tun hat !


----------



## Gardenfly (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Der Videotext des NDR lässt nichts gutes erahnen.....


----------



## Lui Nairolf (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Nur keine Bange, die unabhängige Anglerpresse wird sich für unser Hobby einsetzen ... und "unsere" FDP-Präsidentin Dr. XYZ (wie hieß die nochmal???) wird sich wortgewaltig für die Interessen der von ihr vertretenen Angler einsetzen und wird Kontakte spielen lassen und dem Programmdirektor eine Entschuldigung abringen ... 

Oder sollte ich besser das Bier weglassen?


----------



## Lui Nairolf (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

... hab vergessen: Natürlich mit dem tollen Logo auf dem Briefkopf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Nur keine Bange, die unabhängige Anglerpresse wird sich für unser Hobby einsetzen


Wir tun ja, was wir können - es ist leider ein sehr einsames Geschäft momentan......


----------



## Lui Nairolf (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir tun ja, was wir können - es ist leider ein sehr einsames Geschäft momentan......



Wärs`n Wunder? Die "Professionellen" haben sich ja mehr oder weniger an die Geräteindustrie "prostituiert" ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Auch wir leben von Werbung - das geht aber auch mít Rückgrat....


----------



## Taxidermist (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> wir leben von Werbung - das geht aber auch mít Rückgrat....




Das ist auch gut so und hoffentlich bleibt es auch dabei!
Mir sind hier auch bezüglich der A-Industrie, nie irgendwelche Schleimspuren aufgefallen!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Nu geht das los.....................


----------



## orgel (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

So, es geht los, bin gespannt. Danke für den Hinweis Thomas.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

"Millionen Deutsche angeln - kaum ein Teich bleibt "verschont""
Tendenziös geht's schon los...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das ist auch gut so und hoffentlich bleibt es auch dabei!
> Mir sind hier auch bezüglich der A-Industrie, nie irgendwelche Schleimspuren aufgefallen!
> 
> Jürgen


 
Auch bei den Profis gibt's diesbezüglich Vorbilder. Als Beispiel nenne ich nur mal Matze Koch und Markus Lotz. Die vertreten ihre Marken sehr dezent und bringen gegenüber ihren Fans sehr klar rüber, wie ein Angler in der Natur (und Gesellschaft) auftreten sollte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Und dann noch Kinder mißbrauchen für diese tendenziöse Berichterstattung - den eigenen Sohn!!

Wenn der Sohn nach Schmerzen fragt, wurde er drauf trainiert - das weiss jeder, der selber mit Kindern los war...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ob ´der Käptn der Blauort wusste, für er da ge(miß?)braucht wurde???


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ein Fisch kämpft nicht um sein Leben - denn der weiss ja nicht, was ihm droht und dass ein Angler ihn am Haken hat...

Tendenziös ohne Ende...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Gestellte Diskussion aufm Kutter?
Oder hat jemand tatsächlich sowas schonmal so erlebt???


----------



## orgel (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

"Der Angler hofft, dass die Tiere weniger gelitten haben, als die aus den Fleischfabriken"

Weil die aus den Fleischfabriken auch aus der "freien Wildbahn" kommen... Gelitten habe die vor der Schlachtung...

Komisch auch, dass es immer "die Angler" heißt... Er sich selbst aber irgendwie davon ausnimmt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Veit redet wenigstens etwas Klartext.
Respekt dafür...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Gut, dass die Sendung so langweilig ist, dass sie sich kaum jemand "normales" ansieht ...


----------



## Daniel SN (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ja fand ich auch gut


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Der Angelprof versucht zu retten, was zu retten ist - ich denke, der wird sich m Nachhinein auch ärgern bei so tendenziöser Berichterstattung..

Und dass der "Redakteur" die Petafoscher in den USA besucht, wird am Ende von Peta bezahlt sein??


----------



## orgel (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Immerhin auch Arlinghaus... "Diese Forscher kommen zu dem Ergebnis, Fische hätten wahrscheinlich kein Schmerzempfinden". Wird aber bestimmt noch ausgehebelt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Genau das, was die Amitante erzählt, hat ja die Forschergruppe um Rose etc. schon lange widerlegt...

Und die systematischen Fehler der Versuche der Petaforscher? nachgewiesen...


----------



## Daniel SN (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Lasst uns am besten den Fernseher ausmachen und lieber angeln gehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Dass die Essigsäuregeschichte mit so hohen Konzentrationen stattfanden, dass jede Maus dran verreckt wäre, sagt er nicht..
Nach wie vor:
Tendenziös..

Mein Verdacht, dass über den Reporter das ZDF hier mißbraucht wird, will sich nicht legen..


----------



## Daniel SN (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Essigsäure??? Und wir sind Tierquäler?!?
Oh man.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Es gehen nicht 4 Millionen angeln, sondern ca. 3,5, und ca,. 5 Mio. sind am Angeln interessiert - auch das ist falsch recherchiert..


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Leider hat Auwa eben auch keine Ahnung und sollte mal die Studie vom Angelprof lesen..


----------



## orgel (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass die Essigsäuregeschichte mit so hohen Konzentrationen stattfanden, dass jede Maus dran verreckt wäre, sagt er nicht..
> Nach wie vor:
> Tendenziös..
> 
> Mein Verdacht, dass über den Reporter das ZDF hier mißbraucht wird, will sich nicht legen..



Mehr als das. Die Vergleiche der Amitante kann man wohl kaum wissenschaftlich nennen, aber weils ins Bild passt, wird das natürlich nicht in Frage gestellt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

"Ich weiss jetzt nicht was falsch dargestellt wird im Fernsehen".

Von einem Teichbesitzer.

Spruch der Doku!


----------



## Daniel SN (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Thomas du schickst morgen bestimmt einen 20 Seiten langen Brief an den Sender oder?


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Essigsäure??? Und wir sind Tierquäler?!?
> Oh man.



Seh ich genauso!

Säure gart ausserdem bei Fischen schon vor. Und welche konzentration und welche Zeitdauer wurde mal schön verschwiegen.

Wie gesagt. Meinungsjournalismus!


----------



## Kalunga (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Herzgegend? oO 
Das war wohl eher n sauberer Magen-Darm-Schnitt!
Das die auch an nem FoPu die dümmsten Beispiele rauspicken müssen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Obwohl jeder weiss, wie lange Fische auch nach betäuben und abtechen noch zucken, atmen etc., wird ein solches Bild in Großaufnahme gezeigt .- wieder mehr als tendenziös..

Unabhängig davon, was ich von der Vorgehensweise dieses Anglers halte - aber es gibt ja auch genug Raser unter Autofahrern,,


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Das so ein "Angelkollege" vor laufender Kamera einen Fisch bei lebendigem Leib absticht ist natürlich auch erstklassig.

Bei sowas muss man sich auch keine Sorgen machen, das wir unser Hobby selber zerstören.


----------



## orgel (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Aber ist typisch für den deutschen Angler, so wie der Journalist es macht, ist alles in Ordnung ("meine Kinder lieben den Fisch und nur so ist es dem Gesetzgeber nach erlaubt", warum wurde er eigentlich bei seinem Hochseetrip nicht gefilmt???), aber alles was andere machen, kann doch nicht richtig sein...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Also - jetzt wärs Zeit für die Intervention von Frau Präsidentin ...


----------



## meet (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das so ein "Angelkollege" vor laufender Kamera einen Fisch bei lebendigem Leib absticht ist natürlich auch erstklassig.
> 
> Bei sowas muss man sich auch keine Sorgen machen, das wir unser Hobby selber zerstören.



So siehts aus! Artgerechtes Töten ist ein Muss. Was ich da schon im Ausland gesehen habe, ist der Wahnsinn. Leider braucht man dort keinen Schein. #d

Grüße Matthias


----------



## Biberacher (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Bis zu dem Punkt mit den Forellenpuffs war ich relativ einverstanden mit allen Meinungen und Punkten, die behandelt wurden, aber dann hab ich SO einen Hals bekommen! Da muss sich doch keiner wundern, wenn Tierschützer auf uns Anglern rumhacken! Was für Dachlatten dort zu Wort kommen und überhaupt ein solches Forellenpuff als Natur zu bezeichnen! Solche Penner sollte man genauso abstechen wie die Refo ohne Betäubung!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Nu wird's eng in Schleswig Holstein - das NDR sorgt dafür..
Mal sehen was der LSFV-SH da macht..


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Bisher konnte der Titel der "Doku", ob Fische Schmerz Empfinden ja nicht so richtig geklärt werden. Ausser das sich Fische komisch verhalten, wenn sie in kleinen Becken gehalten werden und ihnen große Mengen Säure ins Maul gespritzt wurden.

Und jetzt folgt eine generelle Abrechnung mit dem Angelsport der grade an den Pranger gestellt wird und die Frage nach rechtlichen Schritten usw.

Alles klar. Noch schlechter als schon vermutet.


----------



## orgel (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Biberacher schrieb:


> Bis zu dem Punkt mit den Forellenpuffs war ich relativ einverstanden mit allen Meinungen und Punkten, die behandelt wurden, aber dann hab ich SO einen Hals bekommen! Da muss sich doch keiner wundern, wenn Tierschützer auf uns Anglern rumhacken! Was für Dachlatten dort zu Wort kommen und überhaupt ein solches Forellenpuff als Natur zu bezeichnen! Solche Penner sollte man genauso abstechen wie die Refo ohne Betäubung!



Du musst nur lange genug suchen und du findest immer jemanden, der das sagt und macht, was man für die Sendung braucht...


----------



## Daniel SN (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Jetzt geht's los. Thema Strafverfolgung. Ich glaub's nicht.


----------



## Jose (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

ich find den film schrecklich.
zeigt er doch exemplarisch die auswüchse des angelns.

so gesehen ist der sehr tendenziös:
weg von fischgeilheit zurück zum angeln.

dass passionierte anglerfeinde den film instrumentalisieren (können),
das liegt eben an den auswüchsen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

NU kriegt Zwillbrock sein Fett weg..


----------



## Siever (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Bisher ist das ganz großer Käse,  was dem ahnungslosen Zuschauer da zum Thema angeln verkauft wird.  Ganz schön traurig,  dass da ein Angler seine Finger im Spiel hatte.  Ich schreibe da morgen noch mal noch etwas zu. ..


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ob das "flüstern" nun gehört oder "vermutet wurde"...??


----------



## orgel (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob das "flüstern" nun gehört oder "vermutet wurde"...??



Natürlich immer dann, wenn die Kamera nicht läuft...


----------



## gründler (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Monitor-bericht die zweite,30 J. später!

Nur diesmal ist es noch härter wie damals.


#h


----------



## Lui Nairolf (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Unbenommen: Ein bissl zum schämen ists ja schon ... 

Ich frage mich, ob die Doku ne andere Tendenz bekommen hätte, wenn dort Angler gefilmt worden wären und nicht richtige Idioten ...


----------



## Dieter1952 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Wäre ich auf diese "Angelpuffs" angewiesen wären meine Ruten schon lange beim Sperrmüll. Das hat mit Angeln, wie ich es verstehe, absolut nichts zu tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Und nen 2m Stör musste nunmal zerren..


----------



## matthiast (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ich sehe am "Forellenpuff" keine Angler .. #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Unbenommen: Ein bissl zum schämen ists ja schon ...
> 
> Ich frage mich, ob die Doku ne andere Tendenz bekommen hätte, wenn dort Angler gefilmt worden wären und nicht richtige Idioten ...


Hat schon seinen Grund....
Man hätte auch Fliegenfischer filmen können, Mefoangler, Spinnfischer..


----------



## kati48268 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Mist, zu spät eingeschaltet. Muss es mir als Stream-Wiederholung ansehen.
Zwillbrock... haben die denn nix gelernt, dass man TV-Teams nicht... #d
Oh mann, waren da alle so doof?!


----------



## Daniel SN (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ich persönlich würde mich doch auch nicht so Filmen lassen wenn ich da Trophäenfische fangen will. 
Manches verstehe ich echt nicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Und wenn der Fisch (auf den morgen wieder der Haken wartet) so doof ist und gleich wieder beisst, kanns mit bewusstem Schmerzempfinden nicht so weit her sein..l


----------



## Brassenwürger (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Schaurige Doku...absoluter Schrott!...#d

Mit keinem Wort wird die Naturschutzarbeit der Angelvereine erwähnt...auch kein Wort darüber, wohin unsere Fischereiabgaben fließen und wie es um die allermeisten Gewässer ohne uns Angler bestellt wäre...

Statt dessen zeigt man dumpfe Gestalten, die bierselig hochgezüchtete Forellen ohne Betäubung abstechen und wie wild auf Stören herumprügeln...

Kaum ein gutes Haar wird an den Anglern gelassen...:c

Bravo...ganz toll...war aber irgendwie nichts anderes zu erwarten. Ich war mehrfach kurz davor, diesen Mist einfach abzuschalten...:r

Und dann ist der Macher dieser Sch***** auch noch selbst Angler...unfassbar...#q


----------



## Lui Nairolf (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hat schon seinen Grund....
> Man hätte auch Fliegenfischer filmen können, Mefoangler, Spinnfischer..



Klar hat das seinen Grund ... aber erschreckend ist es trotzdem, dass es solche "Angler" gibt, die schlicht und ergreifend nicht wissen, wie man einen Fisch waidgerecht tötet: Und da spielt die Frage, ob der Fisch Schmerz empfindet, m. E. keine Rolle ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Vorbei - die Sendung...

Dank der tendenziösen Berichterstattung mit zum Teil falschen Fakten vom  Amerikaurlaub eines Redakteurs, der sich traut sich selber Angler zu nennen, wird nun die grüne Schützerhetzjagd auf Angler beginnen..

Mal sehen, wie sich da die Verbände positionieren..


----------



## orgel (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

So, vorbei und genau wie von Thomas erwartet... Der Schluß war wieder typisch, die meisten Angler sind Tierquäler, aber ich bringe meinem Sohne bei, dass einfach genauso wie ich, besser ist, als alle anderen Angler. Konsequent wäre gewesen "und ab heute gehen wir alle nicht mehr angeln". Sowas verlogenes selten gesehen... Und dafür zahlt man auch noch GEZ. Und das war alles mögliche, aber keine DOKU!


----------



## meet (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Schaurige Doku...absoluter Schrott!...#d
> 
> Mit keinem Wort wird die Naturschutzarbeit der Angelvereine erwähnt...auch kein Wort darüber, wohin unsere Fischereiabgaben fließen und wie es um die allermeisten Gewässer ohne uns Angler bestellt wäre...
> 
> ...



Du hast da schon Recht. Es wurde recht einseitig berichtet, aber es ist nunmal so, dass es in der Szene auch Idioten gibt. Und das sollte uns zu denken geben.

Für mich hat Forellenpuff oder ähnliches auch nichts mit Angeln zu tun.

Grüße Matthias


----------



## Daniel SN (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Nach der Sendung können wir uns wieder irgendwelchen Müll anhören wenn Passanten einen an labern. Und dann eventuell wieder rechtfertigen müssen.


----------



## Sharpo (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ich bin sprachlos.

Wie bescheuert muss man eigentlich sein.

Das Verhalten dieser Angler finde ich auch nicht gerade prickenld...aber..das dann noch vor laufender Kamera?

Was hat man denen ins Bier gemsicht?

Soo doof kann doch keiner sein.


----------



## Sharpo (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Nach der Sendung können wir uns wieder irgendwelchen Müll anhören wenn Passanten einen an labern. Und dann eventuell wieder rechtfertigen müssen.




Warte ab was auf der nächsten Vorständesitzung der Lv los ist.
Altobello......


----------



## snofla (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

geklärt wurde nichts was das Schmerzempfinden der Fische angeht, und dann noch beide Forellenpuffs hier aus Vreden vertreten.............ich schäme mich..............


----------



## Taxidermist (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Schon krass die Puffanglerszene,scheinen ja versammelte Dumpfbacken zu sein und ich will mit sowas nicht in einen Sack gesteckt werden,leider wird dies aber genau so in dem "Beitrag" gemacht!

Jürgen


----------



## Lui Nairolf (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Soo doof kann doch keiner sein.



Frei nach Albert Einstein: 
Zwei Dinge sind Grenzenlos - die menschliche Dummheit und das Universum. Beim Universum bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ...


----------



## Daniel SN (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

117 Leute die grad dieses Forum verfolgen. Unglaublich, nur schade das sich nicht mehrere daran beteiligen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ganz großes Kino, da haben sie ja die absoluten Profis im Puff vor der Linse gehabt. Sind diese Selbststeller eigentlich von allen guten Geistern verlassen?


----------



## lute (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Purist schrieb:


> ...und anschließend gehen die sich dann ein Fischbrötchen kaufen oder schmeißen panierte Stangenware in die Pfanne |rolleyes
> 
> Ich habe an frequentierten Stellen eher die Erfahrung gemacht: Frau/Kind: Och der Arme! und dann: Igitt! (schnell weggucken und weitergehen), Männer gucken eigentlich immer sehr interessiert zu, wenn das Blut läuft und äußern, wie der wohl schmeckt.
> 
> Ja, die heutige "Industrienahrungs"-Gesellschaft verdrängt vieles, was vor 2 Generationen noch völlig normal war und dazu gehörte.



|good:

Ganz meine Erfahrungen. Leider habe ich auch die ersten 35 Minuten verpasst. Es ging aber wirklich wohl nur um Forellenpuffs, an denen unqualifizierte Leute im Umgang mit Fischen in Massen auflaufen?


----------



## phirania (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Nach dem Bericht ist es kein Wunder das Petra schon eine Anzeige gegen den Betreiber vom Forellensee Vreden gestartet hat.
Denke mal das durch   solche Anlagen alle   Angler als Tierquäler bezeichnet werden.


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ich vermute auchmal, das Zwillbrock nun ein Problem bekommen wird.

Btw, ich habe immer so ein Multifunktionstuch um den Hals, wenn ich Angel. Das kann ich bei bedarf in Sekundne hochziehen und bin vermumt.

Btw2, diesen Tendenziösen Bericht bezahlen die meisten hier mit ihrer "Demokratieabgabe" und finanzieren diesen Meinungsjournalismus, der gegen ihr Hobby agiert.

Der "Angler" in der Doku muss ja sowas von Selbsthass getrieben sein oder sich seiner Angelmethode so überlegen fühlen, das er die Angelkollegen so in den Dreck zieht.

Die Aktion mit dem Stör war natürlich auch nicht schön, aber die haben eben nunmal einen knöchernen Schäden und wenn man die nicht mitnehmeb will und keinen Hammer zum Totschlagen dabei hat, dann wird das mal hektisch.

Und die Frage zu dem Schmerzempfinden war ja sogar für das recht niedrige journalistische Niveau des NDR noch peinlich. Die einen Argumentieren nein. Die anderen spiritzen Säure (wieviel und wielange wurde explizit nicht gesagt) in das Maul und wundern sich dann, dass diese Fische dich unnatürlich in einer für sie unnatürlichen Umgebung verhalten.

Die Fische werden im Maul gehakt. Störe und Karpfen fressen auch Krebse und Muscheln. Was richtet so ein Haken dann wohl an? Und wenn das Erlebnis des Fanges so fürchterlich für einen Fisch sein sollte, warum sind mir dann schon Störe nach dem zurücksetzen (Natürlich nur im Ausland, wo es erlaubt ist) sofort wieder auf den Futterplatz geschwommen und haben noch einmal gebissen? 

Bei Karpfen dasselbe. Einen Hecht habe ich auch einmal in kurzer Zeit 2x auf denselben Köder gefangen.

Das müssen ja alles fürchterliche Erfahrungen für die Fische gewesen sein...

Und nochwas. Das Fische in der Fischerei und bei den Langleinen, teilweise Tagelang, langsam sterben interessiert keinen. Das die Fische dort garnicht "waidgerecht betäubt und dann getötet" werden interessiert auch keinen. Das Fische in den Netzen der Trawler totgequetsch werden und der Boden völlig ruiniert wird, das interessiert auch nicht.

Aber der Angler, der einen Fisch fängt der sonst Muscheln und Krebse "knackt", auf eine Abhalatte legt und wieder schwimmen lässt, der ist der gearschte.

Auch wenn die Wortwahl vielleicht ein bisschen unangebracht ist. Für mich war das eben ganz dreckiger Meinungsjournalismus. Es kam noch schimmer, als man eh schon vermutet hatte.

Wie gesagt...wir bezahlen die Spinner noch mit unserer "Demokratieabgabe"...


----------



## Brassenwürger (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



meet schrieb:


> Es wurde recht einseitig berichtet, aber es ist nunmal so, dass es in der Szene auch Idioten gibt.


 
Das ist es ja gerade! Es wurden ja praktisch nur diese Idioten und Pappnasen gezeigt! Jemand, der keinen Plan vom Angeln hat, muss ja nach dieser "Doku" denken, alle Angler wären gestörte, sadistische Rambo - Typen, denen es nur darum geht, irgendwas umzubringen...#q


----------



## orgel (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich bin sprachlos.
> 
> Wie bescheuert muss man eigentlich sein.
> 
> ...



Wer weiss, was denen versprochen wurde, bzw. was man erzählt hat, für was da überhaupt gefilmt wird. Man wird denen wohl kaum erzählt haben "wir wollten eine "Doku" machen, wo Angler richtig schlecht darstellen können" " es geht um die Frage, ob Fische Schmerzen empfinden"
Trotzdem nochmal die Frage, warum hat man den Journalist nicht auf seiner Hochseetour begleitet, als er das Mitagessen für seine Familie gefangen hat? Oder lief da die Kamera auch zufällig für einen kleinen Moment mal nicht?


----------



## snofla (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

zwille hatte ja schon mal Besuch von den "Ämtern" ich denke mal die werden nochmal Besuch bekommen nachdem das gezeigt wurde.....................................................und sogar Blitzbirnen aus dem Verein waren dabei man mam


----------



## Gardenfly (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ab morgen wird wieder jede Oma ihn Hany ziehen wenn ein Angnler einen Fisch zurücksetzt,wie damals nach dem Monitorbericht. 
Schade das nicht im FoPu bei mir vor Ort gedreht wurde,die hätte den die Kamara entrissen und der hätte nichts machen können ohne fremdenfeidlich rüberzukommen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Mal ehrlich- mit den "YouTube Anglern" möchte ich nicht in einem Atemzug genannt werden! Davon möchte ich mich ganz deutlich distanzieren- denn das hat wirklich nichts mehr mit meiner Vorstellung vom Angeln zu tun. Ebenso wenig wie die im Film gezeigten Honks am Forellenpuff. Solange es solche "Angler" gibt - und diese sich so in der Öffentlichkeit präsentieren  - werden die Naturschützer immer wieder Nahrung in ihrem Kampf gegen unser schönes Hobby finden!

Ich frage mich wie ein Angler so einen Film drehen kann? Entweder ich liebe mein Hobby oder ich höre auf. Jetzt kann der sich doch an keinem Gewässer mehr sehen lassen...

Ach ja Thomas, was soll der LSFV SH schon machen? Nix- bzw. den Castingsport weiter ausbauen...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



snofla schrieb:


> geklärt wurde nichts was das Schmerzempfinden der Fische angeht, und dann noch beide Forellenpuffs hier aus Vreden vertreten.............ich schäme mich..............



Ich glaube, die Frage, ob Fische Schmerz empfinden ist in dieser Doku auch zweitrangig: So wie die Typen an den Puffs geht man nicht mit Tieren um, egal ob C&R oder Kochtopf. 

ABER: Das gilt natürlich nicht nur für Angler ... einen noch viel verheerenderen Bericht hätte der gute "Sportskamerad" auch über die Berufsfischerei machen können ... dort sind die Tiere nämlich nicht mal Sportgerät - sondern Wirtschaftsgüter ...


----------



## seppel007 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Dieter1952 schrieb:


> Wäre ich auf diese "Angelpuffs" angewiesen wären meine Ruten schon lange beim Sperrmüll. Das hat mit Angeln, wie ich es verstehe, absolut nichts zu tun.



Genau so sehe ich das auch. #q


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



orgel schrieb:


> So, vorbei und genau wie von Thomas erwartet... Der Schluß war wieder typisch, die meisten Angler sind Tierquäler, aber ich bringe meinem Sohne bei, dass einfach genauso wie ich, besser ist, als alle anderen Angler. Konsequent wäre gewesen "und ab heute gehen wir alle nicht mehr angeln". Sowas verlogenes selten gesehen... Und dafür zahlt man auch noch GEZ. Und das war alles mögliche, aber keine DOKU!



Du bringst meine Meinung über den "Angler" dort voll auf den Punkt. Ich bin auch nicht mit allen Dingen im Angelsport einverstanden. Aber ich muss mich deswegen noch nicht in die Hobbyausübung von Kollegen einmischen.

Und genau so hab ich das auch verstanden...das sich der Spinner...ähm "Journalist" am Ende noch einmal als "besser als die anderen Angler" darstellt.

Widerlicher Typ!


----------



## Daniel SN (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Schon krass die Puffanglerszene,scheinen ja versammelte Dumpfbacken zu sein und ich will mit sowas nicht in einen Sack gesteckt werden,leider wird dies aber genau so in dem "Beitrag" gemacht!
> 
> Jürgen



Was glaubst du denn? Ich Schätze mal 70-80% aller Puff Angler sind überhaupt nicht in der Lage irgendwo anders einen Fisch zu fangen. Für die gibt es nichts anderes als so einfach an Fisch zu kommen. 
Aber dennoch werde ich auch weiterhin an einen Puff gehen um mir Forellen für die Räuchertonne dazu zu fangen. Aber das zum Glück nur 1-3 mal im Jahr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ein Biologe eines Landesverbandes hat sich gerade per Mail bei mir gemeldet, dass sie das nicht unbeantwortet lassen werden mit dieser Sendung...

We will see..........


----------



## Purist (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Jose schrieb:


> ich find den film schrecklich.
> zeigt er doch exemplarisch die auswüchse des angelns.
> 
> so gesehen ist der sehr tendenziös:
> weg von fischgeilheit zurück zum angeln.



Muss man unterschreiben. 




Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Unbenommen: Ein bissl zum schämen ists ja schon ...
> 
> Ich frage mich, ob die Doku ne andere Tendenz bekommen hätte, wenn dort  Angler gefilmt worden wären und nicht richtige Idioten ...



Für sowas hat der NDR "Rute raus...der Spass beginnt", auch solch informative Dinge wie "Alarm im Angelrevier". Wobei ich es nach wie vor gut finde, dass die Sendung hier selbst von einem Angler stammt, der sein eigenes Handeln hinterfragt und dem die Auswüchse nicht gefallen.

All das Gezeigte hat ziemlich genau dem entsprochen, was ich mir darunter vorgestellt hatte. Daher wundern mich manche Reaktionen hier. Keiner braucht so zu tun, als wäre das alles die absolute Ausnahme, ihr wisst wie das Geschäft läuft.


----------



## Sharpo (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein Biologe eines Landesverbandes hat sich gerade per Mail bei mir gemeldet, dass sie das nicht unbeantwortet lassen werden mit dieser Sendung...
> 
> We will see..........



Und? Gesendet ist gesendet.

Oder kommt nun eine andere NDR Sendung über Angler?
Gegendarstellung zu besten Sendezeit?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und? Gesendet ist gesendet.
> 
> Oder kommt nun eine andere NDR Sendung über Angler?
> Gegendarstellung zu besten Sendezeit?



Es wundert Dich aber nicht, dass die Verbände:
1.:
Nix vorher mitgekriegt haben....

2.:
Nicht gefragt wurden in der Sendung, weil die eh keiner kennt, oder wenn, dann nicht ernst nimmt?


----------



## snofla (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein Biologe eines Landesverbandes hat sich gerade per Mail bei mir gemeldet, dass sie das nicht unbeantwortet lassen werden mit dieser Sendung...
> 
> We will see..........



will hoffen das es einer von unseren Verband war (NRW)


----------



## cl72 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Der Titel der Sendung war einfach verfehlt. Das ganze war eine Abrechnung mit den mittlerweile (und das finde ich auch sehr erschreckend) üblichen Angelseen, in denen mit kapitalen Fischen geworben wird (catch+release ist dort selbstverständlich) und VOR ALLEM Leute dort fischen dürfen, die nicht einmal eine Prüfung absolvieren mussten. Die wissen überhaupt nicht, dass man Fische auch essen kann.
Ich fand die Berichterstattung nicht schlecht, wenn wir Angler ein besseres Bild unserer Selbst schaffen möchten, dann geht das nur, in dem wir zeigen, dass wir angeln gehen um Fische zu fangen um sie zu verwerten. So war es früher, heutzutage geht's nur noch um die größten, dicksten Fische. Aus dem Grund kauf ich auch keine Angelzeitung mehr. 
Also, auch wenn ich mich sicher in einer Minderheit befinde... Die Message der Doku kam rüber. Fangt Eure Fische, tötet sie waidgerecht und macht ne leckere Mahlzeit daraus. 2 Meter Welse, Störe etc. braucht kein Mensch ;-)


----------



## Sharpo (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Purist schrieb:


> Muss man unterschreiben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nein, es wird nicht die Ausnahme sein.
Es gibt überall schwarze Schafe.


----------



## Sharpo (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es wundert Dich aber nicht, dass die Verbände:
> 1.:
> Nix vorher mitgekriegt haben....
> 
> ...



Ich wollte es ansprechen.......

Nein, wundert mich nicht. Alle am Schlafen, null Lobby!


----------



## Boerger (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Also ich fand die Doku jetzt garnichtmal so unfair. Trophähenangeln und Forellenpuffs, Leuten denen es einfach am Respekt vor dem Tier mangelt, das alles sind Dinge die auch vielen Anglern aufstoßen - die kann man auch ruhig mal erwähnen.

Was mich allerdings interessieren würde, wenn man schonmal so schnell bei Anzeigen ist, haben alle im Video vorkommenden Angler ihr Bildrechte freigegeben? Sonst wäre da mal eine Klage zu prüfen...


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Was glaubst du denn? Ich Schätze mal 70-80% aller Puff Angler sind überhaupt nicht in der Lage irgendwo anders einen Fisch zu fangen. Für die gibt es nichts anderes als so einfach an Fisch zu kommen.
> Aber dennoch werde ich auch weiterhin an einen Puff gehen um mir Forellen für die Räuchertonne dazu zu fangen. Aber das zum Glück nur 1-3 mal im Jahr.



Ich angel auch gerne mal an einem FoPu. Man muss schon sehen, dass die unschönsten Szenen eben doch an diesen Anlagen stattfinden. 

Trotzdem verhalte ich mich da waidgerecht und behandel die Fische mit dem größten Respekt, wie ich es bei allen Fischen mache.

Das eben nur die "besten" Szenen aus dem Bereich rausgesucht werden, ist eben Meinungsjournalismus.

---

Und noch etwas zu den "beschädigten Forellen wo man das Fleisch sieht"...welches komischerweise Weiss war und nicht Rot, wie das restliche. 

Was glauben die Leute, die sich nun moralisch überlegen fühlen wohl, wie ihre Zucht Räucherforellen oder Zuchtlachse aussehen?

Oder die Garnelen und Welsarten, welche im asiatischen Raum die Umwelt vepesten, weil sie mit Chemikalien vollgepumpt wird.

Ganz allg. wird man an den Fischtheken dieses Landes kaum Fische finden, die einen "angenehmeren Tod" hatten als die selbst gefangenen.


----------



## Sharpo (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Boerger schrieb:


> Also ich fand die Doku jetzt garnichtmal so unfair. Trophähenangeln und Forellenpuffs, Leuten denen es einfach am Respekt vor dem Tier mangelt, das alles sind Dinge die auch vielen Anglern aufstoßen - die kann man auch ruhig mal erwähnen.
> 
> Was mich allerdings interessieren würde, wenn man schonmal so schnell bei Anzeigen ist, haben alle im Video vorkommenden Angler ihr Bildrechte freigegeben? Sonst wäre da mal eine Klage zu prüfen...



Nö, brauchste nicht.
Wurde eine Gruppe gefilmt etc. 
Gibt eine Menge Ausnahmen...die hier greifen.


----------



## Bobster (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ein Meilenstein des Dokufilms.
In den USA-wie ja berichtet-würde ein "Shitstorm" losbrechen.....
hier in D-land erklärt man sich damit,  dass so etwas nicht unbeantwortet gelassen wird.

Lächerlich - lasst Euch doch alle einseifen.
Ihr - die angeblich die Interessen der Angler vertreten.


----------



## orgel (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Du bringst meine Meinung über den "Angler" dort voll auf den Punkt. Ich bin auch nicht mit allen Dingen im Angelsport einverstanden. Aber ich muss mich deswegen noch nicht in die Hobbyausübung von Kollegen einmischen.
> 
> Und genau so hab ich das auch verstanden...das sich der Spinner...ähm "Journalist" am Ende noch einmal als "besser als die anderen Angler" darstellt.
> 
> Widerlicher Typ!



Darum hat er ja auch bei den Texten sooft zwischen sich und "den Anglern" differenziert... Ich mache das mit meinem Sohn und bringe ihm bei, aber "die Angler"... blahblahblah



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Was glaubst du denn? Ich Schätze mal 70-80% aller Puff Angler sind überhaupt nicht in der Lage irgendwo anders einen Fisch zu fangen. Für die gibt es nichts anderes als so einfach an Fisch zu kommen.
> Aber dennoch werde ich auch weiterhin an einen Puff gehen um mir Forellen für die Räuchertonne dazu zu fangen. Aber das zum Glück nur 1-3 mal im Jahr.



@Daniel und Allrounder:
Ich bin manchmal mit Verhaltensweisen anderer auch nicht einverstanden (jetzt nicht explizit aufs angeln bezogen) und ab und zu äußere ich auch meine Meinung. Aber deshalb bleibt trotzdem jeder seines Glückes Schmied und soll tun und lassen, was er für richtig hält und vor sich selbst und ggf. auch dem Gesetzt verantworten kann). Aber deshalb stelle ich mich nicht über andere. Nur weil ich etwas nicht gutfinde, kann der andere es ja trotzdem mögen. Wie Thomas schon sagte, es heiraten auch nicht alle die gleiche Frau.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



snofla schrieb:


> will hoffen das es einer von unseren Verband war (NRW)



nö, nicht nrw


----------



## Franz_16 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Hallo Leute,
der Film ist jetzt auch Online:
http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/45_min/videos/minuten1059.html

Und wer denkt, dass diese Tendenz irgendwie Zufall wäre der irrt gewaltig. 
Mir ist während des Films, als mal die Recherche am PC eingeblendet wurde in der Favoritenliste des Browsers des Redakteurs mehrfach unser AB Favicon aufgefallen. 

Ich hab nun mal nachgeschaut, was der Redakteur da alles so gespeichert hat. 

Ihr könnt das selber tun:
Einfach auf Vollbild schalten und im Film auf Minute 29:35 gehen - dann seht ihr es. 

Der Mann war offenbar ziemlich umfassend im Netz unterwegs und hat dabei z.B. auch den Anglerpraxis-Artikel von Kai gelesen:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2006/c-r-glaubens-oder-rechtsfrage.html

Das "Ergebnis" das uns heute Abend präsentiert wurde, war also sicherlich kein Zufall.

Übrigens gibt es auch ein NDR-Forum dass sich damit beschäftigt:
http://www.ndr.de/apps/php/forum/showthread.php?t=89238


----------



## Boerger (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nö, brauchste nicht.
> Wurde eine Gruppe gefilmt etc.
> Gibt eine Menge Ausnahmen...die hier greifen.



Nein, ich meine die Bilder von Anglern im Internet, die gezeigt wurden. Bei den Filmaufnahmen traue ich dem Journalisten schon soviel Kompetenz zu sich rechtlich abzusichern.


----------



## Schmokk (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Es soll sich bitte keiner angegriffen fühlen, aber wenn ich diese ganzen Forellenpuff-Vollpfosten schon sehe wie die sich vor laufender Kamera ins eigene Fleisch schneiden und nichtmal den geringsten Plan haben wie man nen Fisch waidgerecht tötet dann krieg ich echt die Pocken! Von C&R halt ich sowieso nix. 
Das is jawohl sowas von peinlich am Ende mit allen von denen in eine Schublade gesteckt zu werden... Angel ins Wasser, Bier inne Fresse und dumm rumlabern wie groß die Fische im Teich sind. Peinlich!

Aber den Reporter fand ich ganz gut. Mit dem würde ich mal fischen gehen...


----------



## Taxidermist (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Aber den Reporter fand ich ganz gut. Mit dem würde ich mal fischen gehen...



Nur wenn er dabei baden geht!

Jürgen


----------



## Deep Down (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Der Gutmensch Rau! #6
Er ist besser als alle (!) anderen Angler! 
Wow, für diesen untauglichen Versuch der reflektierten Selbstdarstellung stellt er alle anderen Angler als dumpfe gefühlslose Honks an kommerziellen Angelseen dar!
Schlechter, einseitiger und herabwürdigender geht es wirklich nicht mehr!
Auch in rechtlicher Sicht völlig unzutreffend recherchiert und das als mit der Materie eigentlich als vertraut geltender Angler! Ohohoh!


----------



## Schmokk (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Nur wenn er dabei baden geht!
> 
> Jürgen



Er hat irgendwo schon meine Einstellung vertreten...


----------



## Daniel SN (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

So mir reicht es jetzt hier, wünsche euch noch viel Spaß und einen schönen Abend.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Der Gutmensch Rau! #6
> Er ist besser als alle (!) anderen Angler!
> Wow, für diesen untauglichen Versuch der reflektierten Selbstdarstellung stellt er alle anderen Angler als dumpfe gefühlslose Honks an kommerziellen Angelseen dar!
> Schlechter, einseitiger und herabwürdigender geht es wirklich nicht mehr!
> Auch in rechtlicher Sicht völlig unzutreffend recherchiert und das als mit der Materie eigentlich als vertraut geltender Angler! Ohohoh!



Nicht nur rechtlich schlecht recherchiert - da wird er wohl zu viel mit Petanern am Tisch gesessen haben.,
Denn gelesen hat er bei uns zumindest auch die Artikel von Richter Jendrusch...
Nur wurde dessen Sichtweise aus rechtswissenschaftlichen Arbeiten weder berücksichtigt noch im Film gebracht..

Tendenziös eben...


----------



## orgel (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Der Gutmensch Rau! #6
> Er ist besser als alle (!) anderen Angler!



Aber genau das ist doch, was man hier tagtäglich so von den anderen Anglern lesen kann. "Was, du hast den Fisch zurückgesetzt?" "Wie, du hast den abgeknüppelt?" "Du isst sogar Brassen?" "Du angelst mit Naturködern?" "Ach, du bist also Karpfenangler?" "Du warst am FoPu?" "Du nimmst keine geflochtene?" "Du hast nur ne billige Rute/Rolle?" "Du fragst ernsthaft was das für ein Fisch ist?" usw. usw.


----------



## Purist (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Der Mann war offenbar ziemlich umfassend im Netz unterwegs und hat dabei z.B. auch den Anglerpraxis-Artikel von Kai gelesen:
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2006/c-r-glaubens-oder-rechtsfrage.html
> 
> Das "Ergebnis" das uns heute Abend präsentiert wurde, war also sicherlich kein Zufall.



Da steht sogar noch mehr:
Ordner u.a.:
-Konflikt mit Drehgenehmigungen 
-Fischsterben Ostsee
-Alte Knackis (die Doku kenne ich glaube ich)
-Forellenseen
-Stadtangeln
-Fliegenfischen
-Fliegenwerfen
-Hecht-,Barsch-,Nymphenfischen
-Fliegenbinden
-Zanderrute

und Ordner für Mucke oder Ostseefischerei

In dem Ordner für die Doku ist der hiesige C&R Artikel auch drin.

Ein offensichtlich Angelverrückter, der auch noch gut recherchiert hat.


----------



## kati48268 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Schmokk schrieb:


> Das is jawohl sowas von peinlich am Ende mit allen von denen in eine Schublade gesteckt zu werden...


Das möchte ich auch nicht.

Nicht mit Forellenpuffanglern, 
nicht mit Karpfenhantas, 
nicht mit Spinnfischern, die mit Drillingen angeln, 
schon gar nicht mit Setzkescher benutzenden Stippern, 
Aalangler nicht zu vergessen, die auf eine gefährdete Art angeln, 
nicht mit all denen, die Futter ins Wasser schmeißen,
nicht mit Hechtanglern, die KöFis töten um andere Fische zu fangen, 
auch nicht mit Hechtanglern, die mit lebenden Fischen angeln,
die Freaks, die mit Fliegenimitationen fischen und sich vermutlich elitär dabei fühlen,
auch diejenigen, die Würmer und Maden auf Haken pieksen gehen gar nicht,
nicht mit denen die Fleisch esse... oh, falsches Thema, sorry, 
ganz schlimm all die Fischmörder, die Fische für die Pfanne fangen, 
nicht mit denen in einen Topf, die zurück setzen,
schon gar nicht mit all unsere Nachbarn im Rest der Welt, die selbst entscheiden ob sie zurücksetzen oder mitnehmen,
und der ganze Rest sowieso,
...alle schäbich.

Ich bin ein besserer Angler als ihr alle!
Ihr alle, hier im Board, am Wasser, in aller Welt, solltet euch schämen.
Ich bin ein "richtiger" Angler.
Genau wie der Autor des Films.


----------



## Taxidermist (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Er hat irgendwo schon meine Einstellung vertreten...


Er hat nur klar gestellt das es einige Idioten an FoPuffs gibt und dafür die große Mehrheit von normalen Anglern diffamiert.
Nur er,der edelmütige Meerforellenangler und seine dressierten Bälger heben sich von der prolligen Masse ab.
Die scheinheilige Schmerzensfrage war doch auch nur der Sensation wegen dienlich.Der Mann ist nur Mainstream und hat den richtigen Riecher um Emotionen bei schmusigen deutschen Tierschützern zu erwecken und davon haben wir Millionen in diesem Land! 

Jürgen


----------



## orgel (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Purist schrieb:


> Ein offensichtlich Angelverrückter, der auch noch gut recherchiert hat.



Und welche Absicht da wirklich hintersteckt, kann man nur vermuten. Und wenn der wirklich Angler sein will, habe ich Eine (Vermutung). So einseitig, simpel und ohne richtige Fakten kann man sonst keine Doku veröffentlichen (man darf dabei auch nicht vergessen, dass der NDR um diese Uhrzeit nicht gerade Top-Quoten unter den normalen Bürgern erzielt)... Vielleicht Randgruppen-TV für das Anglerboard?


----------



## gründler (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ich kann mich ja täuschen,aber irgendwie werd ich das gefühl nicht los das der Herr gekauft wurde,genau wie damals beim Monitorbericht schön so gedreht und gebastelt das es dem Angeln nur schadet und neue Verbote bringt.

Und ich glaube die "alten" die damals auch dabei gewesen sind und diese jetzige Doku sehen,denken sofort ähnlich.


|wavey:


----------



## phirania (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Nur wenn er dabei baden geht!
> 
> Jürgen



Da könnte man ja nachhelfen....:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich kann mich ja täuschen,aber irgendwie werd ich das gefühl nicht los das der Herr gekauft wurde,genau wie damals beim Monitorbericht schön so gedreht und gebastelt das es dem Angeln nur schadet und neue Verbote bringt.
> 
> Und ich glaube die "alten" die damals auch dabei gewesen sind und diese jetzige Doku sehen,denken sofort ähnlich.
> 
> ...



ja, diesen Gedanken hab ich auch..


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Kati, stell dich mal hinten an. Du bist maximal der drittbeste. 

Denn der beste, waidgerechteste, elitärste, fischflüsternde und Petaverehrende Angler ist der Autor aus dem Bericht. Der König.

Die Nr. 2 dann sein Sohn. Der Thronfolger.

Nr. 3 bist dann du, Kati. 

Der "Journalist" hat meiner Meinung nach eine AB Auszeichnung zum Journalist des Jahres oder aber zumindest eine Ehrnmitgliedschaft im DAVF für seine Verdienste um den Angelsport verdient!

Das ist doch das mindeste!


----------



## Kalunga (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Das Problem in diesem Bericht ist doch die Pauschalisierung, die evtl. durch den Reporter, der sich als "bewusster" Angler darstellt, ausgehebelt wird.

Hier werden alle Angler über einen Kamm geschert und es werden insbesondere die offensichtlichen (zumindest für die Anglerschaft) Mängel aufgezeigt. Das ist an sich auch nicht verkehrt, wirft aber ein schlechtes Licht auf uns, da zu einseitig.

Die Frage, ob Fische Schmerz empfinden können wird nicht beantwortet und das wird in der Doku auch so erwähnt. Es werden verschiedene Meinungen repräsentiert und selbst die Wissenschaftlerin aus den US, der von einigen hier PETA-Gehabe unterstellt wird, sagt nie explizit, dass Fische Schmerzen empfinden. Sie unterstellt den Tieren nur, dass sie schlau sind und dass sie unter Säurebehandlung ein merkwürdiges Verhalten aufweisen, was auf Schmerzempfindung zurückzuführen wäre. Das sagt sie aber nur unter Vorbehalt!

Ich denke die Dokumentation soll im Großen und Ganzen einfach nur auf Missstände aufmerksam machen. Für den Außenstehenden ist dies natürlich skandalös.

Was ich nicht verstehe, dass der Lobbyismus der Anglerschaft so gering ist...die Angelindustrie hat einen immensen Umsatz und die Verbände auch einen gewissen politischen Einfluss. Da wäre es ein leichtes, das Bild der Angler zu verbessern. Warum passiert das so also nicht? Mich beschleicht das Gefühl, dass sich das Gros der Leute einfach einen Sch... um die Anglerschaft schert und sich nur auf SPON oder in irgendwelchen Foren darüber auslassen, um das eigene Gewissen mit irgendwelchem Idealismus zu befriedigen.


----------



## Taxidermist (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> (man darf dabei auch nicht vergessen, dass der NDR um diese Uhrzeit  nicht gerade Top-Quoten unter den normalen Bürgern erzielt)...  Vielleicht Randgruppen-TV für das Anglerboard?


Die Produktion wird durch alle öffentlich rechtlichen Sender gereicht, die kannst du die nächsten Wochen von Arte über drei SAT, bis ZDF Doku, überall sehen!

Wette!

Jürgen


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich kann mich ja täuschen,aber irgendwie werd ich das gefühl nicht los das der Herr gekauft wurde,genau wie damals beim Monitorbericht schön so gedreht und gebastelt das es dem Angeln nur schadet und neue Verbote bringt.
> 
> Und ich glaube die "alten" die damals auch dabei gewesen sind und diese jetzige Doku sehen,denken sofort ähnlich.
> 
> ...



Den Monitor Bericht kenne ich nicht. Aber die Sendung an sich ist schon etwas, was für eine Demokratie schon fast nichtmehr tragbar ist.

Und ich denke auch, das es nach der Sendung noch Ärger geben wird. Zumindest in Zwillbrock wird das Jährliche Abangeln wohl ewas früher stattfinden.


----------



## Boerger (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Der Nichtangler besitzt auch die Fähigkeit zu denken, und wird zu der Erkenntnis gelangen, dass in so einer Dokumentation schwarze Schafe präsentiert werden, nicht die Masse gezeigt. So wie es in ziemlich jeder Doku dieser Art ist.
Man braucht nicht gekauft zu sein, um bei umstrittenen Auswüchsen des Angelsports mal den Finger in die Wunde zu legen.


----------



## Deep Down (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Und er als bewusst nachdenkender Angler, der am Ostseestrand auf einem Stein sitzt und die Rute unbenutzt über dem Schoß liegen hat!

Man war dieses Bild in diesem Kontext schlecht, wobei das Bild an sich in seiner Unschuld  noch am ehesten unserem Hobby entsprach!

Auf den Monitorbericht erfolgte die Setzkescherdiskussion und das ewige Nachgeben der kuschenden Angelverbände! Der Bericht wirkt bis heute nach!


----------



## ayron (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

War er nach genauer betrachtung der Aufzeichnung doch nicht°!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Boerger schrieb:


> Man braucht nicht gekauft zu sein, um bei umstrittenen Auswüchsen des Angelsports mal den Finger in die Wunde zu legen.


Und um es als angeblicher Angler so  tendenziös zu machen  mit der "Dokumentation", auch nicht????


----------



## Jose (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Er hat nur klar gestellt das es einige Idioten an FoPuffs gibt und dafür die große Mehrheit von normalen Anglern diffamiert....



dass er die aktiv diffamiert hat, das bestreite ich.
dass der tierbewegte angelunbedarfte das so wahrnimmt, das sehe ich auch so.

was ich aber ganz und gar nicht verstehe, dass das AB hier nicht die chance nutzt, angeln gegen fopu-stocherei und sonstige auswüchse abzugrenzen.

das AB schlägt den überbringer der schlechten nachrichten und solidarisiert sich falsch.

vox populi ist allzuoft nur rotz desselben.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Purist schrieb:


> Ein offensichtlich Angelverrückter, der auch noch gut recherchiert hat.




Ich weiß ja nicht, was du unter gut recherchiert verstehst, aber selbst wenn das Thema nicht unbedingt als Sujet für investigativen Journalismus taugt, so hätte man sich doch wenigstens den Grundprinzipien einschlägiger, journalistsicher Arbeit verpflichtet fühlen können. Gut recherchiert ist hier überhaupt nichts bzw. wurde eine vielleicht erfolgte, gute Recherche dermaßen manipulativ und populistisch tendenziös umgesetzt, daß es den Hund mitsamt der Hütte graust. 

Mit Berufsethos ist der Karren, vor den sich dein "offensichtlich Angelverrückter" da hat spannen lassen, jedenfalls nicht beladen.


----------



## Franz_16 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Ein offensichtlich Angelverrückter, der auch noch gut recherchiert hat.


... und daraus resultierend dann versucht hat, den maximal möglichen Schaden für die Anglerschaft zu konstruieren. Ist ihm auch gut gelungen.


----------



## Purist (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



orgel schrieb:


> Und welche Absicht da wirklich hintersteckt, kann man nur vermuten. Und wenn der wirklich Angler sein will, habe ich Eine (Vermutung). So einseitig, simpel und ohne richtige Fakten kann man sonst keine Doku veröffentlichen



Naja, der NDR ist kein Privatsender. Wahrscheinlich hat ihn die Frage seines Sohnes wirklich gewurmt, er hat in der Redaktion das Thema vorgeschlagen und es wurde abgenickt. Dann wird er sich irgendwann überlegt haben, was er daraus macht. So findet die Fischschmerzgeschichte (die seit einiger Zeit durch die Medien geht, das ist ja nichts Neues) vermutlich mit dem zusammen, was unter uns Anglern auch kritisch diskutiert wird (C&R, Fo-,Ka-,Störpus).
Fertig ist das was herauskam, mit der simplen Erkenntnis, dass dieses Hobby seine Schattenseiten und seine schwarzen Schafe hat, aber eben auch, dass Fische nicht das sind, für was sie auch viele Angler halten (irgendwas Dummes, Lernunfähiges, was garantiert keinen Schmerz empfindet, keine Persönlichkeit hat). 

Es ging wirklich nur um den respektvollen Umgang mit Fischen, keineswegs um eine Verteufelung des Angelns, des Fischtötens oder Verzehrs.


----------



## orgel (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Und er als bewusst nachdenkender Angler, der am Ostseestrand auf einem Stein sitzt und die Rute unbenutzt über dem Schoß liegen hat!
> 
> Man war dieses Bild in diesem Kontext schlecht



Darum nochmal die Frage, warum hat man ihn denn wohl nicht auf seinem Hochseetripp begleitet, als er angeblich das Mittagessen für seine Familie gefangen haben soll?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Jose schrieb:


> .
> 
> was ich aber ganz und gar nicht verstehe, dass das AB hier nicht die chance nutzt, angeln gegen fopu-stocherei und sonstige auswüchse abzugrenzen.
> 
> .



Weil "das Anglerboard" nach wie vor für ALLE Angler da ist und nicht vorschreibt, was "richtiges Angeln" ist (heisst ja jetzt "angelfischen"...) - das überlassen wir Ökofaschisten, Oberlehrern, Blockwarten und Verbänden...


----------



## Purist (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> ... und daraus resultierend dann versucht hat, den maximal möglichen Schaden für die Anglerschaft zu konstruieren. Ist ihm auch gut gelungen.



Den Schaden für uns Angler erzeugen andere, einige davon tauchten in dem Film sogar auf. Weggucken, totschweigen und "die Anderen mal machen lassen", schadet uns mehr wie Offenheit und die Fähigkeit zur Selbstkritik.


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Und er als bewusst nachdenkender Angler, der am Ostseestrand auf einem Stein sitzt und die Rute unbenutzt über dem Schoß liegen hat!
> 
> Man war dieses Bild in diesem Kontext schlecht, wobei das Bild an sich in seiner Unschuld  noch am ehesten unserem Hobby entsprach!



So sass ich vor kurzem auch am Strand. Allerdings hab ich über die komplett mit Stellnetzen zugepflasterte Bucht nachgedacht und ob da Mefos überhaupt noch durchkommen.

Wenn ich zur Zeit große Mefos bestaunen möchte, dann fahr ich nicht zum Angeln sondern auf den Fischmarkt. Wo sie als Lachse verkauft werden...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Jose schrieb:


> dass er die aktiv diffamiert hat, das bestreite ich.
> dass der tierbewegte angelunbedarfte das so wahrnimmt, das sehe ich auch so.



Und du glaubst also, daß dem Journalisten nicht klar ist, wie die tierbewegte, angelunbedarfte Masse dieses Machwerk so wahrnimmt?


----------



## Deep Down (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Purist schrieb:


> Den Schaden für uns Angler erzeugen andere, einige davon tauchten in dem Film sogar auf. Weggucken, totschweigen und "die Anderen mal machen lassen", schadet uns mehr wie Offenheit und die Fähigkeit zur Selbstkritik.



Aber der großen Mehrheit (bewusst) keine Bühne bieten, sondern mit dem Spot die Abgründe als offenbare allgegenwärtige Regel zielgerichtet verkaufen!

Wenn er das nach obigem Zitat auch so verkauft hätte, dann würden wir über sein Werk ernstlich diskutieren!


----------



## orgel (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Purist schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hat ihn die Frage seines Sohnes wirklich gewurmt, er hat in der Redaktion das Thema vorgeschlagen und es wurde abgenickt...
> Fertig ist das was herauskam, mit der simplen Erkenntnis, dass dieses Hobby seine Schattenseiten und seine schwarzen Schafe hat, aber eben auch, dass Fische nicht das sind, für was sie auch viele Angler halten (irgendwas Dummes, Lernunfähiges, was garantiert keinen Schmerz empfindet, keine Persönlichkeit hat).
> 
> Es ging wirklich nur um den respektvollen Umgang mit Fischen, keineswegs um eine Verteufelung des Angelns, des Fischtötens oder Verzehrs.



Das mag vielleicht ursprünglich der Antritt gewesen sein, ist aber für das, was dort Doku genannt wird, leider schlecht als "roter Faden" weiterverfolgt worden. Und dass es um respektvollen Umgang mit Fischen ging, mag sich einigen Anglern vielleicht erschließen, aber dem normalen Zuschauer ganz bestimmt nicht... Und aus Reflexen bzw. Training heraus, können nahezu jedem Tier bestimmte Verhaltensweisen antrainiert werden.


----------



## kati48268 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil "das Anglerboard" nach wie vor für ALLE Angler da ist und nicht vorschreibt, was "richtiges Angeln ist" - das überlassen wir Ökofaschisten, Oberlehrern, Blockwarten und Verbänden...


Danke dafür!!!



Purist schrieb:


> Den Schaden für uns Angler erzeugen andere, einige davon tauchten in dem Film sogar auf. Weggucken, totschweigen und "die Anderen mal machen lassen", schadet uns mehr wie Offenheit und die Fähigkeit zur Selbstkritik.


Nein.
Die große Öffentlichkeit unterscheidet uns nicht.
Für die sind wir alle gleich.
Dem Einzelnen mag man Feinheiten darstellen können, die Masse schnallt das nicht.
Warum auch?!
Wenn das Licht aus geht, dann uns allen.
Aber Stück für Stück, nicht mit dem großen Knall.
Die Wettfischer waren schon dran, die Lebend-KöFi-Angler auch.
Die C&R'ler sind momentan das Thema ("Trophäenangler").
Als nächstes mit Sicherheit die Puffbesucher (weiterhin unter großem Jubel der "richtigen" Angler).
Letztere fragen sich dann in 10/20 Jahren, wie es eigentlich dazu kommen konnte, dass sie am See nur noch spazierengehen dürfen.
Falls überhaupt.
Und wenn gegen Eintritt.

Die Freiheit stirbt zentimeterweise.


----------



## Deep Down (9. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Letztere fragen sich dann in 10/20 Jahren, wie es eigentlich dazu kommen konnte, dass sie am See nur noch spazierengehen dürfen.
> Falls überhaupt.
> Und wenn gegen Eintritt.



Nenene, die Öffentlichkeit haben dann NABU etc zu Liebe von ein paar Entenküken längst vom Zugang trotz Sozialbindung des Eigentums erfolgreich ausgeschlossen! Die Fische im übrgen auch!


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die große Öffentlichkeit unterscheidet uns nicht.
> Für die sind wir alle gleich.
> Dem Einzelnen mag man Feinheiten darstellen können, die Masse schnallt das nicht.
> Warum auch?!
> ...



Danke Kati, du bringst es auf den Punkt!

Das ist immer genau der Prozess, der für immer mehr Restriktionen im Angelsport sorgt. Den einen Angler stört etwas am anderen Angler, ein Verbot wird gefordert/provoziert, danach kommt irgendwann die Retourkutsche und am Ende sind alle bei der Ausübung schlechter gestellt, als sie es am Anfang waren.

Auch die Angler, die den anderen moralisch überlegen sind, wie der "Journalist" aus der "Doku" werden irgendwann Restriktionen treffen.

Dann ist das Gejaule wieder groß und Sprüch ala "so war das nicht gedacht" machen die Runde.

Aber da werde ich wohl vergebens drauf warten, das es mal zusammenhalt unter den Anglern gibt und das die Angler den Zusammenhang kapieren, das es beim Angelsport entweder ein dafür, oder dagegen gibt und nichts dazwischen.


----------



## BERND2000 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Autsch,....aber gar nicht schlecht.

Böse betrachtet, aus den erfahrenen Augen eines Anglers, der wie so viele Angler auch gleichzeitig ein Tierschützer sein will.:q
Ja die  Fischlein werden als Sportgerät gehalten und gezüchtet.
Das wird wohl mit dem Tierschutzgesetz nicht so konform sein.

In der Ökobilanz, entlastet es aber die Natur, die Typen sind dann dort nicht.#6
Und so gesehen, schauen Motorsportler, Schwimmbad oder Freizeitstätten-Nutzer auch nicht gut aus.


Vergessen wurde wohl aus Unwissenheit, das weder Menge noch diese Arten, in diesen See gehören.:q
Mir graut es, mir vorzustellen was da im See so alles aus dem Ruder läuft oder vor sich hin (ver)hungert.
Bleibt noch die Frage, ob es Vorbildlich ist mal eben recht weit an die Ostsee zu fahren, um einige Stunden zu fischen.
(Möglicherweise auf der Jagt nach ausgesetzten Meerforellen, die je nach Betrachtung zur Wiedereinbürgerung oder aus Wirtschaftsgründen besetzt werden)  )
In der Ökobilanz ist auch Er, nicht so toll.

Ich fische aus Spaß und stehe da auch zu, da ist oft kein Weg zu weit.
Was selten oder bedeutend ist geht zurück, der Rest kann gegessen werden.
Braucht es wirklich einen weiteren Grund, oder reicht es lediglich, weil es ein menschliches Bedürfnis zu sein scheint.
So wie Sex eben, auch wenn man eben keine Kinder zeugen möchte.

Der Fehler ist das wir die Tiere vermenschlichen, anstatt uns mehr als Tier wahrzunehmen.
Nur wer sich immer noch an der Spitz der Schöpfung sieht, wird Tierschutz ablehnen oder so etwas wie Empfindungen von Tieren leugnen.


----------



## Jose (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil "das Anglerboard" nach wie vor für ALLE Angler da ist und nicht vorschreibt, was "richtiges Angeln" ist...



geht nicht um vorschreiben.
geht um das selbstverständnis von anglern - das wesentlich durch das AB gefördert werden kann. dazu gehört auch die benennung von für "angelnde" nachteilige auswüchse, seien es solche wie in dem film gezeigte oder jene, die wir in "angeln in politik und verbänden" diskutieren.



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Und du glaubst also, daß dem Journalisten nicht klar ist, wie die tierbewegte, angelunbedarfte Masse dieses Machwerk so wahrnimmt?



also doch: der bote wird geschlagen, nicht der übeltäter


----------



## BERND2000 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

:q





Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Danke Kati, du bringst es auf den Punkt!
> 
> Das ist immer genau der Prozess, der für immer mehr Restriktionen im Angelsport sorgt. Den einen Angler stört etwas am anderen Angler, ein Verbot wird gefordert/provoziert, danach kommt irgendwann die Retourkutsche und am Ende sind alle bei der Ausübung schlechter gestellt, als sie es am Anfang waren.
> 
> Auch die Angler, die den anderen moralisch überlegen sind, wie der "Journalist" aus der "Doku" werden irgendwann Restriktionen treffen.


So wird es kommen. 
Autor und Hauptpersonen, werden es nicht leicht haben.:q


----------



## Purist (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die große Öffentlichkeit unterscheidet uns nicht.
> Für die sind wir alle gleich.
> Dem Einzelnen mag man Feinheiten darstellen können, die Masse schnallt das nicht.
> Warum auch?!
> Wenn das Licht aus geht, dann uns allen.



Ich hebe das nur exemplarisch für eure Antworten auf meinen Beitrag hervor.

Ihr fallt darauf herein, nur auf die Abgründe dieser Doku zu schielen, und merkt es selber nicht. 

Da geht einer mit seinem Vater und seinem Sohn angeln, klönt auf nem Kutter in gemütlicher Runde über die Frage seines Sohnes, setzt seinen Kindern leckeres, Selbstgefangenes vor, die es gierig herunterschlingen und erzählt von seinem geliebtem Angelhobby... wen stellt er wohl damit dar? |rolleyes

Das "alle in eine Tüte" packen, nur weil wir (angeblich) gemeinsam stark wären (um unser Hobby zu erhalten), gefällt mir persönlich keineswegs. Die Abgründe innerhalb der Anglerschaft sind die Angriffsfläche, welche gewiss irgendwann rechtliche Folgen haben wird, die man durch diese Haltung auch noch eisern verteidigt. 
Unser Grab schaufeln wir dadurch selber, dafür ist auch nicht dieser oder jene sensationsgeile Reporter verantwortlich, das macht Publikation im Internet, aber sogar die (alte, etablierte) Fachpresse, von ganz alleine.


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Jose schrieb:


> geht nicht um vorschreiben.
> geht um das selbstverständnis von anglern - das wesentlich durch das AB gefördert werden kann. dazu gehört auch die benennung von für "angelnde" nachteilige auswüchse, seien es solche wie in dem film gezeigte oder jene, die wir in "angeln in politik und verbänden" diskutieren.



Ich gehe jede Wette ein, das wir innerhalb von eine Woche Gründe und Meinungen gegen jede nur erdenkliche Angelart von Angler finden werden.

Und in der zweiten Woche sammeln wir dann alle Pilze oder gehen Wandern.

Deine Ansicht ist genau das, was den ganzen Anglern fehlt. Nämlich das Solidarität mit den "Kollegen" für die Zukunft des Angelsports die bessere Wahl ist, als sich kleine Scharmützel in der Anglerschaft zu leisten.

Thomas und die AB Verantwortlichen scheinen tatsächlich einige der sehr wenigen Angler zu sein, die diesen (nicht besonders schweren) Sachverhalt verstanden haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> dazu gehört auch die benennung von für "angelnde" nachteilige auswüchse



Auswüchse waren das nicht, denn ich gehe nach wie vor davon aus, dass Fische nicht leiden können - es war nur nicht der respektvolle Umgang, den ich praktiziere und mir auch wünsche.

Und den manche aus Heuchelei und Angst wollen, um nicht öffentlich schlecht dazustehen und ein paar wenige aus wirklicher Überzeugung.

Dennoch und gerade:
Ich will nicht zu den Ökofaschisten, Oberlehrern, Blockwarten und Verbänden gehören, die anderen vorschreiben, was Angeln ist und wie es praktiziert zu werden hat..

Und werde IMMER dafür kämpfen, dass Angler das selber zu entscheiden haben..


----------



## CRegenschein (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Also, das NDR Forum zu dem Thema kann ich mir nicht antun - man lebt länger, wenn man sich weniger aufregt ;-) 

Ist ja klar, dass da Veganer aus dem Gebüsch gesprungen kommen... deren Biobanane natürlich mit dem weltweit einzigen Rapsöl-betriebenem Flugzeug eingeflogen wurde (wie Hagen Rether mal scherzhaft gesagt hat).

Wobei ich Vegetarier und Veganer im Prinzip genauso respektiere wie Menschen, die sich in der Natur einen Fisch mit dem notwendigen Respekt vor der Fauna und Flora erarbeiten. 

Für mich persönlich ist die Fischjagd beendet, wenn der Fisch untermaßig geschont oder für den Teller waidmännisch versorgt wird. 

Das ist aber nicht alles. Es ist das Sitzen am Fluss. Das Beobachten. Ein Zug Schwäne der knapp über dem Wasser pfeift. Ein fliegender Edelstein, der vorbeihuscht. Die magischen Minuten, wenn die Sonne auf- oder untergeht. Das unglaubliche Gefühl von Dankbarkeit, wenn man einen schönen Fisch bekommen hat. Und das Mitnehmen von Müll, wenn man seinen Platz verlässt, auch wenn man als Schneider endet. 

Offenbar gehöre ich damit wohl zur aussterbenden Art von Anglerromantikern, und ich hätte womöglich als Journalist einen ähnlich kritischen Film über Forellenpuffs und Auswüchsen bei der Trophäenjagd gedreht. Da ist aber auch viel Klischee dabei: es gibt auch dabei Menschen, denen ich ebenso einen tief sitzenden Respekt vor dem Geschöpf abnehmen kann.

So frage ich mich, welchen Zweck diese Dokumentation erfüllen sollte. Die engagierten Angler haben nichts neues erfahren. Die Aussenstehenden im Grunde auch nicht, der Mensch neigt dazu, das zu sehen, was gut durch die Brille passt. So werden nur Klischees gepflegt.

Das Leitthema des Filmes, die Empfindungsfähigkeit von Fischen, wurde wie immer unzufriedenstellend beantwortet. Ich halte sowohl das neuronale Argument über das Fehlen des Neocortex unbefriedigend als auch das Reizen der Haut mit Essig. Man kann unter dem Mikroskop auch Pantoffeltierchen "ärgern". Die schiessen sogar Pfeile zurück und wehren sich. Wie aber erlebt das Lebewesen diesen Vorgang? Was hat ein "Memory"- bzw. Lerneffekt damit zu tun? Das kann man leider nicht abschließend klären. Daher finde ich das Resumée, in Abwesenheit von echter Erkenntnis einen Fisch so zu behandeln, als ob er empfindungsfähig wäre, unterstützenswert.

Wenn diese 45 Min vielleicht den einen Nutzen hatte, dann der, dass sich der eine oder andere nochmal Gedanken darum macht, warum er einen Fisch landet. Und wenn ich die nächsten Tage ans Wasser gehe, ziehe ich vielleicht vorsichtshalber mein Käpt'n Iglo T-Shirt an und erzähle, dass ich gerade Fischstäbchen mache.

CRegenschein


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Auch,wenn vieles schon mehrfach geschrieben wurde, ich hab mir den Film gerade über die Mediathek angeschaut und da muss man einfach selber auch was schreiben. 

Für mich war das ein Angler, der nach Jahren durch die Frage seines Sohnes ins Grübeln gekommen ist. 
Interessant, dass jemand erst sein ganzes Leben angeln geht und dann diese Frage für seinen Sohn nicht schlüssig beantworten kann.  Respekt vor der Kreatur, wäre eine Antwort gewesen.   

Die in der Doku gezeigten Angler sind dann leider auch fast durchweg Negativbeispiele, wieviele allerdings wirklich so angeln, weiss wahrscheinlich niemand. 

Insgesamt ein für uns Angler ärgerlicher Bericht, da absolut einseitig dargestellt worden ist.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Jose schrieb:


> also doch: der bote wird geschlagen, nicht der übeltäter



Das kommt ganz auf das Selbstverständnis des Boten an. Gibt er ihm übermittelte Inhalte sachlich neutral wieder, handelt er so, wie es sein Auftrag verlangt, ist er ein treuer und gewissenhafter Bote. Verzerrt und gewichtet er die ihm anvertrauten Informationen, um gezielt Meinungen des Empfängers zu manipulieren, ist er ein arglistiger Bote und bekommt paar hinter die Löffel!


----------



## Boerger (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Also ich glaube der unbedarfte Zuseher nimmt das eher wie eine Folge "Achtung Kontrolle" wahr. Mit wissenschaftlichen Begriffen die auch noch auf X enden kann der nix anfangen. Da wurden Gesetze missachtet, deshalb werden Tiere gequält, deswegen der Skandal. Die schwarzen Schafe wurden vorgeführt, dass es auch weiße geben muss versteht sich von selbst.
Aber ich kann ja mal eine Bekannte, die sich bei PETA engagiert fragen, wie sie das Video findet. Ich vermute, sie sagt Angler kamen viel zu gut weg.


----------



## kati48268 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Boerger schrieb:


> Aber ich kann ja mal eine Bekannte, die sich bei PETA engagiert fragen, wie sie das Video findet. Ich vermute, sie sagt Angler kamen viel zu gut weg.


Sehr schön, wirklich. #h


----------



## Jose (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> "...Deine Ansicht ist genau das, was den ganzen Anglern fehlt. Nämlich das_(s)_ Solidarität mit den "Kollegen" für die Zukunft des Angelsports die bessere Wahl ist, als sich kleine Scharmützel in der Anglerschaft zu leisten...



über diese kritik freue ich mich sehr, denn sie zeigt, was viel zu wenig begriffen wird: nur kritische solidarität hilft.

bedingunslose solidarität wie du es meinst ist nibelungentreue - und führt ebenso dumpf ins verderben


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



CRegenschein schrieb:


> Also, das NDR Forum zu dem Thema kann ich mir nicht antun - man lebt länger, wenn man sich weniger aufregt ;-)
> 
> Ist ja klar, dass da Veganer aus dem Gebüsch gesprungen kommen... deren Biobanane natürlich mit dem weltweit einzigen Rapsöl-betriebenem Flugzeug eingeflogen wurde (wie Hagen Rether mal scherzhaft gesagt hat).
> 
> Wobei ich Vegetarier und Veganer im Prinzip genauso respektiere wie Menschen, die sich in der Natur einen Fisch mit dem notwendigen Respekt vor der Fauna und Flora erarbeiten.



Im Forum dort sind auch ein Haufen Angelfreundlicher Kommentare. Das wird morgen früh sicherlich noch wegmoderiert.

Und zu den Veganern. Der Punkt ist. Ich liebe Leute die sich fleischlos ernähren! :l:l:l

Denn ich selber esse mehr als 4 Kg Fleisch in der Woche und ich wünsche mir noch mehr Leute, die sich nur vegetarisch ernähren. So bleiben die Fleischpreise für mich auf eträglichem Niveau!


----------



## Roy Digerhund (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nein.
> Die große Öffentlichkeit unterscheidet uns nicht.
> Für die sind wir alle gleich.
> Dem Einzelnen mag man Feinheiten darstellen können, die Masse schnallt das nicht.
> ...



Mit einer der besten Beiträge, die ich bis jetzt im AB gelesen habe!
Kati: #6
Beste Grüsse ROY


----------



## CRegenschein (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und zu den Veganern. Der Punkt ist. Ich liebe Leute die sich fleischlos ernähren! :l:l:l



Da habe ich aber auch schon Auswüchse gesehen. Manche baden ihre Möhren bei lebendigem Leib, andere stechen wehrlosen Kartoffeln einfach so die Augen aus! Auch hörte ich Berichte, dass in Kindergärten nur zum Spaß Kartoffeln zu Stempeln verarbeitet werden.

Ach. Eigentlich wollte ich heute nicht mehr polemisch werden. Aber ich konnte gerade nicht widerstehen ;-)

CRegenschein


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Letztendlich ist es leider die traurige Wahrheit ...

getötet wird immer, wenn gegessen wird. 

Ob Fisch oder Karotte, ob Schwein oder Champingnon, oder welches andere Lebewesen auch immer.


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Mal schauen ob die Peta "Wissenschaftler" bald auch Wurzeln und Kartoffeln aus ihrem natürlichen Lebensraum entnehmen, viel Säure draufgeben und durch eine vom normalen Lauf abweichende Reaktion des Gemüses auf ein Schmerzempfinden von Gemüse schliessen lassen.

Dann wirds aber verdammt eng für einige!


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob die Peta "Wissenschaftler" bald auch Wurzeln und Kartoffeln aus ihrem natürlichen Lebensraum entnehmen, viel Säure draufgeben und durch eine vom normalen Lauf abweichende Reaktion des Gemüses auf ein Schmerzempfinden von Gemüse schliessen lassen.
> 
> Dann wirds aber verdammt eng für einige!



Das wird sehr wahrscheinlich ohne grössere Probleme möglich sein, irgendeine Reaktion gibt es immer, die Wissenschaft muss diese nur richtig deuten. 
Na da Leben wir demnächst alle nur noch von Luft - ach ne den haben ja die Pflanzen erzeugt, wollen wir ja nicht ausnutzen - und Liebe . :k


----------



## Mozartkugel (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen.
> Das wieder rein werfen hat eine viel grössere Akzeptanz bei den Leuten als das Abschlachten.
> Setz Dich mal an einem hochfrequentierten Spazierweg und Angel. 99,9% wünschen das man den Fisch wieder zurück wirft, ihn am leben lässt.



ganz genau, ich habe im Bekanntenkreis viele die nicht angeln. Es geht denen tatsächlich um das töten des Fisches! Kann diese ganze Hysterie um C&R sowieso nicht nachvollziehen #d


----------



## Purist (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dennoch und gerade:
> Ich will nicht zu den Ökofaschisten, Oberlehrern, Blockwarten und Verbänden gehören, die anderen vorschreiben, was Angeln ist und wie es praktiziert zu werden hat..
> 
> Und werde IMMER dafür kämpfen, dass Angler das selber zu entscheiden haben..



In welcher Form? Anarchisch, jeder macht was ihm gefällt, oder basisdemokratisch?


----------



## Fin (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Die Frage ob Fische nun Schmerzen empfinden wurde nicht weiter verfolgt. Spielt eignetlich auch keine Rolle denn pain is inevitable, suffering is optional. Bei der Szene im Esszimmer des Reporters hätte sich der Film anderen Themen widmen sollen. Nämlich wie die Familie dazu steht das der IKEA-Esstisch aus illegal abgeholzten russischen Wäldern stammt. Der Gewürzketchup alles andere als FAIRTRADE ist und die Klamotten der Kinder von Kindern aus Taiwan hergestellt wurden.

Im Grunde wurde ja die Angelei nur so wiedergespiegelt/dargestellt wie der Reporter es sieht bzw. Das heißt noch lange nicht das es so ist. Das gilt für alles im TV gezeigte. Am besten mal die kurze Reportage "Spiel mit dem Tod" schauen und sich daran erinnern.


----------



## Zoddl (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Übrigens gibt es auch ein NDR-Forum dass sich damit beschäftigt:
> http://www.ndr.de/apps/php/forum/showthread.php?t=89238


Wenn man sich die Beiträge einiger "C&R - Spezialisten" in diesem Forum durchliest, war die Reportage aber das weit kleinere Übel! Das bedeutend kleinere Übel...!#d

Aber mal davon ab, wenn der Herr Regisseur sich über seine Favouritenleiste hier im AB scheinbar mit reichlich Infos eingedeckt hat... vllt kriegt ihr den ja mal zu nem Interview, um zu die Frage zu klären, was der Dichter uns mit seinem Werk eigentlich sagen wollte?


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Vom Stil eine Reportage, die genauso von der Organistion mit vier Buchstaben, deren Namen ich nicht mehr nenne, gedreht worden sein könnte.#d
Traurig, daß sie von einem, anscheinend wirklich passioniertem Angler gemacht wurde...#q

Inhaltlich kann ich aber damit leben:
Es wurden einige fragwürdige Dinge in der Szene angesprochen.

Und die Frage nach dem Schmerzempfinden ist eine heikle Sache...
Es ist gefährlich, wenn wir uns hinter der Aussage "Fische können keinen Schmerz empfinden" verstecken.

Ich glaube schon, daß Fische Schmerzen empfinden.
Allerdings nicht im der gleichen Weise, wie höhere Lebewesen.
Sondern mehr im Sinne einer reflexartigen Schutzreaktion.

Ich kann es aber trotzdem mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren, Angeln zu gehen.
Auch ohne das Feigenblatt der sinnvollen Verwertung!
Fangen tu ich den Fisch aus Leidenschaft zu Angeln.
Könnte ich ihn fragen, ob er abgeschlagen, oder zurückgesetzt werden will, was würde er wohl antworten?

Den Schlusssatz fand ich sogar gut!

Der Grundsatz, als Angler die Fische, ob sie ein Schmerzempfinden haben, oder nicht, so zu behandeln, als ob sie eine hätten, sollte für jeden eigentlich selbstverständlich sein!

Leider haben die Aufnahmen bewiesen, daß das leider nicht immer der Fall ist.

Aber mir wäre lieber, er hätte das intern angesprochen.
Z.B. im AB-TV...

Na ja, der Mann muß halt drei Kinder ernähren...
Wahrscheinlich ist im sonst nix besseres eingefallen!


----------



## Fin (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob die Peta "Wissenschaftler" bald auch Wurzeln und Kartoffeln aus ihrem natürlichen Lebensraum entnehmen, viel Säure draufgeben und durch eine vom normalen Lauf abweichende Reaktion des Gemüses auf ein Schmerzempfinden von Gemüse schliessen lassen.
> 
> Dann wirds aber verdammt eng für einige!



Ist schon längst geschehen (60er Jahre). "*Die Backster-Experimente"*  hier http://www.epochtimes.de/geheime-pflanzenwelt-die-gruene-intelligenz--539089.html

Aber wie Angelgreenhorn schon schreibt :"irgendeine Reaktion gibt es immer, die Wissenschaft muss diese nur richtig deuten."


----------



## Lui Nairolf (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Vom Stil eine Reportage, die genauso von der Organistion mit vier Buchstaben, deren Namen ich nicht mehr nenne, gedreht worden sein könnte.#d
> Traurig, daß sie von einem, anscheinend wirklich passioniertem Angler gemacht wurde...#q
> 
> Inhaltlich kann ich aber damit leben:
> ...




|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:

Kann ich so zu 100 Prozent unterschreiben!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Vom Stil eine Reportage, die genauso von der Organistion mit vier Buchstaben, deren Namen ich nicht mehr nenne, gedreht worden sein könnte


Das ist mein Problem damit...

Dass sich nun auch Angler berufen fühlen, anderen zu sagen, wie sie zu leben bzw. zu angeln haben...

Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, diese Zeit wäre seit Mitte des letzten Jahrhunderts vorbei, als man von oben nicht nur diktiert bekam, was und wie man was machen darf, sondern auch noch "warum" man etwas zu tun oder zu lassen hat.

Einige scheinen das immer noch zu brauchen..


----------



## SgtKugelrund (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Hallo allerseits,

Ich habe die Doku gestern ebenfalls gesehen und  wahr ehrlich geschockt von den Aufnahmen der sogenannten  "Forellenpuffs". Wie hier der wohl allgemeine Konsens zu sein scheint,  finde ich diese Art von fischen abartig und pervers.

Vorweg:

Ich  bin derzeit noch "nichtangler", beginne aber morgen meinen Kurs zur  Vorbereitung auf die Fischerprüfung und freue mich rießig drauf im  nächsten Jahr, selbst mal mit Rute und Kescher los zu ziehen.

Obwohl  ich selbst auch der Meinung bin, dass diese Reportage jetzt nicht  gerade ein Beispiel für ausgewogenen Journalismus ist muss ich sagen das  bei mir ein unwohles Gefühl geblieben ist.
Ich habe mich, seiten ich  mich Entschieden habe endlich auch mal einen Fischereischein zu machen,  mit Freunden und Bekannten unterhalten, die selbst mehr oder weniger  angeln gehen. Interessant war, dass sie entweder das Verbot von "Catch  and Release" nicht kannten oder es sogar selber betreiben. Und da sind  Leute bei, von denen ich sonst viel halte. Aber irgendwie scheint es für  sie in irgendeiner Form zum Angleralltag zu gehören.

Auch im  Internet habe ich mich über das Fischen informiert, nicht gezielt die  Trophäenfischerrei, sondern um im Vorfeld ein bisschen ins Thema rein zu  kommen. Auch hier habe ich immer wieder gesehen, dass hier am liebsten  die Fische ausm Wasser gezogen werden, erstmal abgehakt, lebend in die  Kamera gehalten und was dann mit ihnen passiert... Keine Ahnung. 
Allen  vorran die bekannten Angelgesichter die wohl gut mit ihrem "Hobby"  verdienen (Als Experten gebucht werden, von bekannten Firmen gesponsort  werden oder gar ne TV-Serie haben).  Zumindest habe ich nicht den  Eindruck, dass die Fische allesamt gegessen werden. Ist es nicht so,  dass Fische erst betäubt, getötet und danach erst abgehakt werden  sollen? Interessiert das überhaut jemanden? Also messen, brauchen die  Ihren Fang bestimmt nicht, das können die gewiss selbst sehr genau  abschätzen ob er Maßig ist.

Wie ist es denn mit den  ambitionierten Hobbyangler der jedes Wochenende ans Wasser geht? Und ich  glaube einfach mal, für viele ist das ein fester Termin in der Woche.  Wie soll man so viel Fisch essen? Natürlich fängt man oft auch mal nix  oder nur sehr wenig. Aber wenn man mal ein paar Pfund an Fischen  rausgezogen hat, was macht der Angler dann? Sagt er vielleicht, dass er  nun mal zwei Monate pausiert weil er erstmal alles aufessen muss? (Nicht  jeden Fisch kann man räuchern). Oder der, der sich mit Kumpels für ein  Wochende verabredet und nach ein paar Stunden schon genug Fisch zum  Verzehr geangelt hat? Wirft er danach nur noch einen Korken ins Wasser?

Wie kann es sein das es überhaupt solche Forellenpuffs gibt? Wie lässt sich das mit dem Tierschutz überhaupt vereinbaren?
Es  wird ja alles andere als im geheimen gemacht. Also wenn ich als Laie  nicht lange brauche um herauszufinden, dass da irgendwas nicht stimmt,  kann mir keine Behörde erzählen, dass sie davon nix wüssten. Natürlich  ist es schwer alle zu kontrollieren. Aber wenns dann echt zu  offensichtlich wird?! Steckt da eine so starke Lobby dahinter?

Also ich persönlich finde:

Ja,  angeln macht Spass selbst wenn man (wie ich) bisher nur dabei gesessen  ist und den "Profis" zuguggt. Aber wenn ich einen am Haken habe, soll  der arme Fisch nicht dazu dienen mich zu bespaßen, sondern er gehört  danach auch verwertet. Sprich- waidgerecht getötet und anschließend  gegessen.
Aber wie lässt sich das mit häufigen Angeln vereinbaren? 

Ich  bin überzeugt davon das viele Angler meiner Meinung sind, aber  gleichzeitig habe ich den Eindruck, dass es eine sehr große Gruppe gibt,  denen das echt herzlich egal ist.


Meine Frage an euch:

Habe ich einen völlig falschen Eindruck?


Grüße aus Köln


----------



## mefofänger (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

mal ganz ehrlich die dorsche waren doch vom fischhändler um die ecke! Wäre der Reporter wirklich ein Angler hätte er sich mal gedanken gemacht was das für ein Licht auf alle angler wirft! Also auch auf "ihn",denn am ende war sein sohn auch an einem forellenpuff am angeln.Mfg Mefofänger


----------



## BERND2000 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Vom Stil eine Reportage, die genauso von der Organistion mit vier Buchstaben, deren Namen ich nicht mehr nenne, gedreht worden sein könnte.#d
> Traurig, daß sie von einem, anscheinend wirklich passioniertem Angler gemacht wurde...#q
> 
> Inhaltlich kann ich aber damit leben:
> ...


 
Da bin ich mal wieder ganz nah bei Dier, vor allem das Feigenblatt trifft es.
Gezeigt wird das Extrem, gezeigt wird ein Angler der sich selbst führ nachdenklich und vorbildlich hält.
Ich denke Er würde meinen das Er so ganz anders ist.
Ist Er aber nicht, gleich am Anfang mit Vater und Sohn ein Ansitz in ruhiger Natur, auf Forelle im Baggersee.:q
Die wird da wohl kaum aufgewachsen sein.
Wo also ist der Unterschied, zu dem gezeigten Forellenpuff ?


Was ihm stört, ist wohl eher die Enge und das man sich dort eben kein Feigenblatt nehmen kann.:q
Das ist eben kein Fischfang in der Weite der Natur, eher ein Partyfischen mit Freunden.
(Vom Tierschutzgedanken abgesehen, nicht unähnlich des Kutterangelns)
Würde Er wirklich nachdenken, würde er wissen das auch Er gar nicht so viel anders tickt.

Ein Gelegenheitsangler halt, dem ich abnehme, sich vor der Frage des Sohnes  früher selbst kaum Gedanken gemacht zu haben.
Nun hat er sich halt auf Tierschutzgedanken eingeschossen, ohne weiter selbst zu hinterfragen. 
Na die Erziehung durch den Sohn wird hoffentlich noch nicht zu Ende sein.
Der erscheint mir nachdenklicher.


----------



## Blauzahn (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Nunja,
auf den ersten Blick war es eine grausige Darstellung der Angler, aber eben nur auf den Ersten...
Warum hat er wohl die Vollpfosten an den Puffs so schlecht aussehen lassen?
Warum hat er auch diesen Betreiber aus Vreden zwielichtig erscheinen lassen?
Ganz einfach - weil es genauso ist und genau dieses Tun sorgt dafür, das die Anglerfeinde immer wieder Munition bekommen um uns irgendwann abzuschießen!

Ich bin auch nicht der Meinung, das der Macher schlecht recherchiert hat. Er hat den Verlauf ganz klug gewählt um eben am Ende zu pointieren.
Ihm sollte man keinen Vorwurf machen...
eher Danke sagen.
Er zeigt Missstände auf und hält den Anglern einen Spiegel vor (auch sich selbst)...

Im übrigen denke ich das Zwillbrock wohl bald Besuch bekommt #h

René


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



bernd2000 schrieb:


> was ihm stört, ist wohl eher die enge und das man sich dort eben kein feigenblatt nehmen kann.:q
> das ist eben kein fischfang in der weite der natur, eher ein partyfischen mit freunden.
> (vom tierschutzgedanken abgesehen, nicht unähnlich des kutterangelns)
> würde er wirklich nachdenken, würde er wissen das auch er gar nicht so viel anders tickt.


#6#6#6


----------



## Sharpo (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ziemlich am Ende des Films wird ein Angler aufgefordert seinen Fang zu präsentieren, ihn in die Kamera zu halten.
Er wird aufgefordert einen bestimmten Satz zu sagen...

Was wenn die Störangler im Wasser...mehrmals für die Kamera aufgefordert wurden den Fisch hoch zu halten, zu präsentieren...zu jubeln?
(Oder war das eine youtube Video? Hab das jetzt nicht genau in Erinnerung)

Der Film ging definitiv am Thema vorbei. Wäre es ein Film über Schmerzen von Fische geworden, wäre es eine sehr trockene Angelegenheit gewesen.

Hier hat man einfach die moralische Seite des Angelns oder die moralische Seite einiger weniger Angler dargestellt.

Nicht jeder der ein Foto von seinem Fisch macht ist ein ausgesprochener Trophäenangler.
Und nicht jeder der sich tierisch über einen 2 Meter Stör freut ist ein Tierquäler. 
Da haben wohl Gruppendynamik und ein Überschuss an Adrenalin die Hirnzellen etwas aussetzen lassen.


Ausserdem wurden auch viele Unwahrheiten berichtet.
An Kollege Kugelrund:

C&R ist nicht überall in D verboten. 
C&R ist in SH verboten.

Verbote müssen im Gesetz oder in der Verordnung expliziet als solche aufgeführt sein.
Desweiteren Angeln diese bekannten Gesichter oftmals im Ausland....wo es diese strengen Gesetze halt nicht gibt.
Aber was ist falsch am Foto? Macht doch im Grunde ein jeder von uns.
Mein Tip an Dich. Lass das Angeln sein. Man kann jeden Fisch verwerten. Es gibt auch was anderes als Räuchern.

Der Bericht war erschreckend? Ja.
Erschreckend finde ich aber auch gewisse Kommentare dazu...

Angler sind Naturschützer...
Angler sind geprüft...
etc.

Eigentlich wurden sämtliche Entschuldigungen genannt, die auch der VDSF benutzt um das Angeln zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



sharpo schrieb:


> hier hat man einfach die moralische seite des angelns oder die moralische seite einiger weniger angler dargestellt.
> 
> Nicht jeder der ein foto von seinem fisch macht ist ein ausgesprochener trophäenangler.
> Und nicht jeder der sich tierisch über einen 2 meter stör freut ist ein tierquäler.
> Da haben wohl gruppendynamik und ein überschuss an adrenalin die hirnzellen etwas aussetzen lassen.


#6#6#6


----------



## kati48268 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Es wäre der "Doku" auch gut bekommen, wenn man 0:45min oder 1:30min darauf verwendet hätte, zu zeigen, wie Gewässer aussehen, die staatlich verwaltet und durch offizielle Naturschützer bewirtschaftet werden:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271038

Dazu im Vergleich hätte der debilste Puffangler plötzlich in ganz anderem Licht dagestanden.

Macht sich medial natürlich nicht so gut, erst recht nicht bei den von mir vermuteten 'Auftraggebern'.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



kati48268 schrieb:


> es wäre der "doku" auch gut bekommen, wenn man 0:45min oder 1:30min darauf verwendet hätte, zu zeigen, wie gewässer aussehen, die staatlich verwaltet und durch offizielle naturschützer bewirtschaftet werden:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271038
> 
> dazu im vergleich hätte der debilste puffangler plötzlich in ganz anderem licht dagestanden.
> ...


#6#6#6


----------



## Siever (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Mensch, hier ist ja ordentlich Stimmung in der Bude... .
Eigentlich wurde ja schon viel gesagt. Mich persönlich stört eigentlich nur diese monotone Darstellung von Anglern, die in dieser "Reportage" nicht unbedingt zu den hellsten Sternen am Himmel gehören, aber trotzdem eine ganze Anglerschaft repräsentieren. Zumindest für den ahnungslosen Zuschauer, dem es nach den 45 Minuten wohl ganz schwer fallen wird, Angeln etwas positives abzugewinnen. 
Dieses schlechte Image von uns Anglern, das dank des Filmchens deutlich unterstützt wird (und das dank eines Anglers) dient vermeintlichen Gutmenschen und merkwürdigen Organisationen als Futter. 
Im Prinzip ist die Reportage so, als würde ich als Kreisligafußballer einen Film zum Thema "Rassismus" im Fußball drehen und mit der Kamera nur in den untersten Ligen filmen, wenn gerade Mannschaften wie Preußen Hastenichgesehen gegen Türkamacspor Blaundblub  spielen. Ich fange dann die einschlägigen Zuschauerkommentare ein und am Ende kann ich der ganzen, fußballabgeneigten Welt beweisen, das alle Fußballfans Rassisten sind.
Oder so|kopfkrat Ich hoffe ihr versteht, wie ich das meine.
Es entsteht einfach ein verzerrtes Bild.

Und eine Frage bleibt noch: der Reporter möchte seinen Sohn das Angeln zukünftig so beibringen, als würden Fische schmerzen empfinden.  Was hat er seinem Sohn denn bisher, vor der Reportage gelehrt und was wird er zukünftig tun?? Paradox! Vielleicht streichelt er den Fisch vor dem Abschlagen oder pustet noch mal an der Stelle, an der der Haken saß#q  Oder fragt er vorher "darf ich dich essen?"... . Ob Schmerzempfinden oder nicht... . Respekt vor der Kreatur sollte so oder so vorhanden sein!


----------



## Sharpo (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Siever schrieb:


> Mensch, hier ist ja ordentlich Stimmung in der Bude... .
> Eigentlich wurde ja schon viel gesagt. Mich persönlich stört eigentlich nur diese monotone Darstellung von Anglern, die in dieser "Reportage" nicht unbedingt zu den hellsten Sternen am Himmel gehören, aber trotzdem eine ganze Anglerschaft repräsentieren. Zumindest für den ahnungslosen Zuschauer, dem es nach den 45 Minuten wohl ganz schwer fallen wird, Angeln etwas positives abzugewinnen.
> Dieses schlechte Image von uns Anglern, das dank des Filmchens deutlich unterstützt wird (und das dank eines Anglers) dient vermeintlichen Gutmenschen und merkwürdigen Organisationen als Futter.
> Im Prinzip ist die Reportage so, als würde ich als Kreisligafußballer einen Film zum Thema "Rassismus" im Fußball drehen und mit der Kamera nur in den untersten Ligen filmen, wenn gerade Mannschaften wie Preußen Hastenichgesehen gegen Türkamacspor Blaundblub  spielen. Ich fange dann die einschlägigen Zuschauerkommentare ein und am Ende kann ich der ganzen, fußballabgeneigten Welt beweisen, das alle Fußballfans Rassisten sind.
> ...



Er und sein Sohn fügen nun dem Fisch bewusst und mit voller Absicht Schmerz und Leid zu.
Ich würde das Angeln an dieser Stelle einstellen.
Ich bringe meinen Kind bei, bewusst und mit voller Absicht Tiere zu quälen.
So ein Arsch kann man doch nicht sein oder..?

Wo endet dies dann? Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Fisch und Pferd wenn man so denkt und handelt?


----------



## Riesenangler (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Man oh man. Scheinbar hab ich echt was verpasst gestern. Andererseits brauchte ich mich nicht zu Ärgern über einen schlechten und diffarmierenden Journalismus:r. Ich habe mir bei den Wühlmäusen in Berlin noch eine Falte mehr in den Bauch gelacht|supergri. Aber versprochen, sobald die Sendung wiederholt wird schaue ich sie mir an. Ich will ja mitreden können.;+


----------



## Sharpo (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Man oh man. Scheinbar hab ich echt was verpasst gestern. Andererseits brauchte ich mich nicht zu Ärgern über einen schlechten und diffarmierenden Journalismus:r. Ich habe mir bei den Wühlmäusen in Berlin noch eine Falte mehr in den Bauch gelacht|supergri. Aber versprochen, sobald die Sendung wiederholt wird schaue ich sie mir an. Ich will ja mitreden können.;+



Ist in der Mediathek vom NDR.
Brauchst auf keine Wiederholung warten.


----------



## Gardenfly (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Den Monitor Bericht kenne ich nicht. Aber die Sendung an sich ist schon etwas, was für eine Demokratie schon fast nichtmehr tragbar ist.
> 
> Und ich denke auch, das es nach der Sendung noch Ärger geben wird. Zumindest in Zwillbrock wird das Jährliche Abangeln wohl ewas früher stattfinden.



Kurze Zusammenfassung für alle die in den 80ern was anderes gemacht haben:
Im Monitorbericht wurde über Wettangeln hergezogen (seitdem ist das verboten),zwischendurch haben die einen kleinen Rotauge einen Drillig durchgezogen (seitden auch verboten) und umgekippte Setzkescher im Rhein gezeigt (obwohl das Wettangeln an anderen Gewässern war).

Ende vom Lied:Wettfischen,lebender Köderfisch und Setzkeschernutzung verboten oder stark eingeschränkt.
Und alle Hobbydenunzianten haben beim Anblick eines Anglers die Polizei gehohlt (damals gab es noch keine Handys).


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Zwillbrock... haben die denn nix gelernt, dass man TV-Teams nicht... #d


Ich kann mir vorstellen das es dem Besitzer (der ja offensichtlich mehrere Teiche besitzt) nur zu Gute kommt. Er mag vielleicht kritischen Ärger bekommen, allerdings wird er keine rechtlichen Konsequenzen ziehen. Und demnach ist diese Reportage das beste Marketing für seine Teiche.




Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Btw, ich habe immer so ein Multifunktionstuch um den Hals, wenn ich Angel. Das kann ich bei bedarf in Sekundne hochziehen und bin vermumt.


Ich finde das angeln eine Form meiner Freheit darstellt. Eine Zeit die ich am Wasser genießen, fern ab von jeglicher politischer Gesellschaft und ähnlichem. Da ist es doch Schade wenn man schon den Gedanken hat, sich ggf. vermummen zu müssen?




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auswüchse waren das nicht, denn ich gehe nach wie vor davon aus, dass Fische nicht leiden können - es war nur nicht der respektvolle Umgang, den ich praktiziere und mir auch wünsche.


Ich finde das die Fragestellung "Können Fische schmerzen empfinden" schon vom Grundsatz her falsch gestellt ist. Jedes Lebewesen, das auf Verletzung oder ähnliche äußere Einwirkungen "reagiert" empfindet einen Schmerz. Denn der Schmerz ist lediglich eine Art Überwachungssystem um dem eigenen Überlebensinstinkt zu helfen.

Viel wichtiger wäre die Auswirkung des Schmerzes, einen Schmerz der langzeitig Folge hat und bis hin zum psychischen Schmerz gehen kann. Und da werde ich wohl mit der Meinung der Meisten hier konform gehen. Denn ein Fisch, der einen Haken im Maul hatte und wieder frei ist, der schwimmt danach weiter als wäre nie etwas gewesen. Ein "erkenntlicher" Schmerz ist weiterhin nicht gegeben, der Fisch zeigt keine weiteren Regnungen oder eine besondere Vorsicht wenn er gebissen oder verletzt wurde. Er führt danach sein Leben so weiter. 
Demnach ist das Beispiel mit der Säure relativ sinnbefreit. Denn die Säure ist ja ein aktiver Schmerz, der in dem Moment nicht weg geht. Natürlich versucht das Tier auf das Warnsystem seines Körpers zu hören und etwas dagegen zu unternehmen. Wäre dieser Schmerz weg, so würde er weiter leben wie bisher.


Zur Dokumentation selber:
Ich gehöre da vielleicht zu dem kleineren Kreis hier, allerdings hat mir die Dokumentation relativ gut gefallen. Es wurde eine Frage neutral aber auch kritisch in den Raum geworfen und dazu mehrere Seiten befragt und auch ein paar Auszüge aus den Gesprächen von "einfachen" Anglern oder aber Profis (wie Veit und das Blinker Team). Das hat mir sehr gut gefallen.

Etwas abartiger ging es dann auf dem Fopu zu. Dort hat man natürlich gezielt "denn Depp vom See" gesucht und Ihn kritisiert. In dieser Stelle war natürlich jegliche neutralität verloren, was allerdings in Anbetracht der gezeigten Bilder auch kaum anders möglich war. Das Niveau wurde da definitiv nicht gezeigt, allerdings hätte man es meiner Meinung nach auch anders darstellen können. 

ABER: Es zeigt die negative Seite der Angler. Was viele hier übersehen, zu Anfang wurde auch die positivere Seite der Angler gezeigt. Männer unterschiedlicher Generationen gehen zusammen angeln, sprechen über das was sie machen und sind sich dem Thema bewusst. Relativ Vorbildlich.

Anfang: Vorbildliche Angler, in der Mitte die kritische Frage und am Ende der Party-Angler.

Von daher finde ich die Repartage vom Grund her in Ordnung und ich habe da auch keine Befürchtungen das den Anglern hier noch mehr Regel auferlegt werden. 

P.S. Ich selber bin kein Freund von C&R, allerdings habe ich da auch nichts gegehen und finde das jeder Angler selber entscheiden sollte. In einem Gespräch kann man immer noch auf bestimmte Dinge hinweisen und darüber sprechen. Allerdings hilft das "Finger zeigen" niemandem.


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Eigentlich ist ja schon alles gesagt und diskutiert worden... #6

Ich habe nur während der Sendung immer wieder die Hände über dem Kopf zusammengeschlagen und mir gedacht: "Das gibt ja wieder ein klasse Bild für mein Hobby und wieder viiiieeeel Gesprächsstoff zu Einschränkungen und neuen Verboten"... #d

Einen Gefallen hat der "nette" Angelkollege uns keinesfalls getan... #q


----------



## BERND2000 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



SgtKugelrund schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> Ich habe die Doku gestern ebenfalls gesehen und wahr ehrlich geschockt von den Aufnahmen der sogenannten "Forellenpuffs". Wie hier der wohl allgemeine Konsens zu sein scheint, finde ich diese Art von fischen abartig und pervers.
> 
> ...


 
@ Thomas, macht das mal als Neues Thema auf, hier sprengt es geht es unter.

@ SgtKugelrund
Es ist eben so das sich viele hinter dem Tierschutzgedanken und Sinn des Angelns verstecken, aber fast alle ,sich lediglich natürlich aber auch gleichzeitig vernünftig verhalten wollen. 
Das treibt dann seltsame Blüten.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man sich einfach eingestehen, das man ein möglicherweise primitives Bedürfnis hat, draußen und in der Natur zu sein und Futter zu suchen. 
Das bedeutet noch lange nicht, das man das Futter auch essen muss.
Denn gleichzeitig sind wir zu viele Menschen um das ohne Einschränkungen und Auswirkung dort zu tun.
Da ist man dann hin und her gerissen wenn man sich, menschlich oder vernünftig verhalten möchte.

"Vernünftigere" Menschen haben das Problem wohl weniger, 
die brauchen keine Natur mehr, Ihnen reicht das Essen aus dem Supermarkt und ihre Freizeitcenter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sollte man sich einfach eingestehen, das man ein möglicherweise primitives Bedürfnis hat, draußen und in der Natur zu sein und Futter zu suchen.
> Das bedeutet noch lange nicht, das man das Futter auch essen muss.
> Denn gleichzeitig sind wir zu viele Menschen um das ohne Einschränkungen und Auswirkung dort zu tun.
> Da ist man dann hin und her gerissen wenn man sich, menschlich oder vernünftig verhalten möchte.
> ...



Siehe dazu auch die "Selbsteinschätzung" der Anglerboarduser bei den Abstimmungen:
Nur ca. 6% angeln wegen der Ernährung:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248101

Nur knapp über 17% halten sich grundsätzlich an Gesetze und Bestimmungen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694

Was nochmal verdeutlicht wird bei der Frage nach Mitnahme von Raubfischen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247464

Das zeigt deutlich in meinen Augen, wie wenig nach außen getragenen Argumente einiger von der wirklichen Sach- und Gefühlslage der meisten Angler gedeckt sind..

Daher kommt es bei solchen Themen wie hier, zumal wenn es darum geht Angler an den Pranger zu stellen und das nicht faktisch, sondern emotional macht, logischerweise auch zu emotionalen Diskussionen.


----------



## Schuppi 56 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken*
> *Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*​
> 
> 
> ...


 Ich hab diese Sendung auch angesehen  und  meine meinung dazu:

Ja das es nicht ganz so ist wie  es da gestelltwurde besonders das mit den schmerz denn karpfen leiden unter Zahnschmerzen denn die bekommen genau Zahn schmerzen wie andere auch und  schlau sind Fische auch  wenn man den Hecht zum beispiel nimmt hing der  am Blinker  und  kam los der  wird ihn nicht mehr nehmen .
weiters   was da in den Film kam  mit der  Forelle   dem Angler ghört die karte auf Lebnszeit weg  genauso   der Zwillingsbrock mit seinen  Forellen Puff  und stören  ist gesetzlich verboten  und  so was  muss bestrft werden denn nur wer fisch isst hat am Wasser   was verloren  alles andere ist nicht waidgerecht .
weiteres ausage  von auwa   mit 1000€ im jahr  mal 4 mio Angler   das es ein Volkswirtschatszweig ist  also wenn ich das  auf die 1000€ rechne  müsste man jährlich neue Ruten und rollen kaufen und 150 tage im jahr am Wasser sein um auf diese Summe zu kommen 

Denn es geht ja im Lande ohne Loppy  nicht  und die  Leben gut  von unseren Geldern .

mfg schuppi


----------



## Azareus (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Moin,
wirklich informativ fand ich die Doku auch nicht. Das fing schon damit an, dass der Reporter extra auf einen anderen Kontinent fliegt um sich dort von einer Wissenschaftlerin etwas übers Schmerzempfinden von Fischen erzählen zu lassen. Diese forscht aber garnicht mehr an dem Thema, sondern lässt ihre Guppis in einem Labyrinth mit 2 Linksrechtskombinationen nach Nahrung suchen. Damit war es für sie bewiesen dass Fische intelligent sind. Das will ich jetzt auch nicht völlig abstreiten, aber Fische können vor allem eines, nämlich sehr gut riechen! Die hätten den Weg auch im dunkeln gefunden. Dass die Wissenschaftlerin in den Versuchen zum Schmerzempfinden Säure in die Mäuler von Forellen gespritzt hat kam noch dazu. 

Was wirklich zurecht negativ dargestellt wurde waren die Hälteranlagen am Forellensee und der Großfischteich. Das 200 Welse u. Störe bis über 2 m in dem nicht besonders großen See sind ist allein schon Wahnsinn.

PS: Die Dorsche hat er seiner Aussage nach abends beim Spinnfischen an der Küste gefangen, nicht auf nem Kutter. Wurd ja schon mehrfach angesprochen woher er die hatte.


----------



## SgtKugelrund (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe dazu auch die "Selbsteinschätzung" der Anglerboarduser bei den Abstimmungen:
> Nur ca. 6% angeln wegen der Ernährung:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248101
> 
> ...



Danke für die Umfragen! Man kann also sagen, dass die meisten Fische zum Fangspass der Fischer ihr Leben in hießigen Flüssen und Teichen fristen und ein überwältigender großteil der Angler auf Gesetze pfeiffen und die Tiere eben nur zum Spass rauszerren um sie dann wieder zurück zu setzen. 

Mal Schmerz hin oder her... Es sind doch immernoch Lebewesen...

Das stößt mir das schon irgendwo auf....


----------



## Sharpo (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Warum?

Um Fisch zu verzehren muss ich nicht angeln gehen. Da gehe ich in den Supermarkt und gut. Kein Tier muss "Leiden" und ich habe viel Geld gespart.

Und wenn man sich dazu noch die ganzen Verzehrwarnungen anschaut....
und das daraus mögliche resultierende Angelverbot...

Du gehst Angeln weil Du Fisch auf dem Teller haben möchtest oder weil Du Spass an der Sache hast?
Für ersteres gibt es auch den Supermarkt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



SgtKugelrund schrieb:


> Danke für die Umfragen! Man kann also sagen, dass die meisten Fische zum Fangspass der Fischer ihr Leben in hießigen Flüssen und Teichen fristen und ein überwältigender großteil der Angler auf Gesetze pfeiffen und die Tiere eben nur zum Spass rauszerren um sie dann wieder zurück zu setzen.


Nein!!

Man kann behaupten, dass die Motivation, warum Angeln gegangen wird, nicht die gesetzlich vorgeschriebene ist (schon interessant, dass nicht drüber diskutiert wird, wieso der Gesetzgeber sich anmaßt, eine "Motivation" zu einem Tun vorschreiben zu wollen...).

Und dass genau deswegen die Gesetze und Bestimmungen im zivilen Ungehorsam von Anglern mehrheitlich eher locker ausgelegt werden.

Und dass die große Mehrzahl der Angler sich von persönlicher Verantwortung und gesundem Menschenverstand bei der Entnahme oder dem zurücksetzen von Fischen leiten lässt, ungeachtet gesetzlicher Bestimmungen oder gesellschaftlicher Vorgaben..

Und dass die verquere Denkweise einiger Gutmenschen, die immer gerne anderen vorschreiben wollen, was, wie und warum sie etwas zu tun oder zu lassen haben, in der Realität keine Rolle spielt.

Dass daher Angler zuerst mal Angeln gehen, weil es Spaß macht - und darüber hinaus der größte Teil auch gerne mal Fische mitnimmt - sofern sie ins individuelle Entnahmemuster passen.

Dass man sich aber als Angler mehrheitlich nicht gesetzesmäßig in willenlose Abknüppler und Schlächter verwandeln lassen, nur weil Tierschützer und Gesetzgeber weit weg von jeder Vernunft sind. Auch dann nicht, wenn man selber Fische mitnimmt und isst...


Und dass die Mehrzahl dieser vernünftigen Angler eben trotz der Anfeindungen solch tendenziöser Filme bei ihrem gesunden Menschenverstand und dem zivilen Ungehorsam bleiben wird..


----------



## CRegenschein (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



SgtKugelrund schrieb:


> Danke für die Umfragen! Man kann also sagen, dass die meisten Fische zum Fangspass der Fischer ihr Leben in hießigen Flüssen und Teichen fristen und ein überwältigender großteil der Angler auf Gesetze pfeiffen und die Tiere eben nur zum Spass rauszerren um sie dann wieder zurück zu setzen.
> 
> Mal Schmerz hin oder her... Es sind doch immernoch Lebewesen...
> 
> Das stößt mir das schon irgendwo auf....



Ich denke, dass diese Umfrage in keinster Weise repräsentativ ist! 

CRegenschein


----------



## Franky (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Wenn ich Fisch essen will, muss er aus dem Wasser raus. Unter Wasser kriege ich meine Pfanne nicht so gut auf Temperatur...
Wenn ich ihn angel, "leidet" er definitiv weniger, als wäre er "kommerziell" gefangen worden...
Mädels - was gehe ich gerne und mit bestem Gewissen Fisch fangen!


----------



## Dxnschx (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Der NDR holt sich einfach was er bekommt. Hier mal eine "Anglerdoku" die eher angelfeindlich eingestellt war. 

Dann wieder mal ne nette Seite für Angler: http://www.ndr.de/ratgeber/reise/angeln137.html 

Warum nicht wenigstens ne gerade Linie?


----------



## Sharpo (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Franky schrieb:


> Wenn ich Fisch essen will, muss er aus dem Wasser raus. Unter Wasser kriege ich meine Pfanne nicht so gut auf Temperatur...
> Wenn ich ihn angel, "leidet" er definitiv weniger, als wäre er "kommerziell" gefangen worden...
> Mädels - was gehe ich gerne und mit bestem Gewissen Fisch fangen!




Sicherlich.

Aber ich denke in erster Linie ist es der Spass an der Sache die uns zum Wasser treibt und nicht der leere Kühlschrank oder der Gedanke, dass der Fisch weniger leidet wenn ich ihn angel statt im Supermarkt zu kaufen.


----------



## angler0507 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



perikles schrieb:


> servus,
> habe mir den film und die kommentare die er dazu gibt, wie folgt verstanden:
> unsere kollege geht gerne angeln, schägt auch einen schwarmfisch (dorsch) gerne ab, isst gerne fisch mit seiner familie, sein sohn fischt auch gerne, er ist ein belesener angler und macht sich wirklich gedanken über sein hobby
> 
> ...




Danke, du hast mir viel Arbeit erspart. Genauso sehe ich es auch. Der Kollege legt die Finger in offene Wunden unserer Zunft, das tut weh, ja, ist aber auch nötig. Dass nun auch die Diskussion über Sinn, Zweck und Art des Angelns wieder einmal öffentlich statfinden wird, gehört zu einer Demokratie. Diese Staatsform ist nicht immer bequem und leicht aber trotzdem gut.

Ich fand die Doku alles in allem okay. Etwas mehr Fliefi- und generell "Naturanglerphilosophie" hätte ich mir auch gewünscht, klar. Aber grundsätzlich packt der Kollege viele (Tabu?-)Themen an, die mich als Fischer ebenfalls grübeln lassen. Und wie man hier sieht, hat er sich in seiner eigenen Zunft damit keine Freunde, dafür brauchts Mut.

Die Doku hat auch gute Botschaften, man muss sie nur an sich heranlassen und nicht gleich wie Rumpelstilzchen herumwüten und schimpfen… #h


----------



## Deep Down (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



SgtKugelrund schrieb:


> Danke für die Umfragen! Man kann also sagen, dass die meisten Fische zum Fangspass der Fischer ihr Leben in hießigen Flüssen und Teichen fristen und ein überwältigender großteil der Angler auf Gesetze pfeiffen und die Tiere eben nur zum Spass rauszerren um sie dann wieder zurück zu setzen.



Nichts hineinlesen und/oder interpretieren was sich daraus so gar nicht ergibt!

@all
Man kann den Aufbau der Doku natürlich auch so sehen, dass man erst das Ideal (sich selbst ), dann verschiedentliche widersprüchliche Aussagen und dann etwas als die allgemeine Wahrheit/Tatsche darstellen, um die eigentlich favourisierte Aussage zu belegen!


----------



## SgtKugelrund (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

@Thomas: Danke für die Erläuterung.. Jetzt wirds für mich nachvollziehbarer.

@Sharpo: Stimmt! Man muss nicht Angeln gehen nur um Fisch aufm Teller zu haben. Aber vielleicht möchte man sich seine Mahlzeit selber holen und dadurch vielleicht auch ein anderes Verhältnis dazu entwickeln. Zu wissen wo er her kommt und nicht ein Hochseeschlepper dafür den Meeresgrund umgepflügt hat oder eine Zuchtanlage das biologische Gleichgewicht durcheinander gebracht hat.

Natürlich möchte ich Angeln weil es mir Spaß macht. Aber gleichzeitig mir immer bewusst sein WAS ich da eigentlich mache. Und mir nur so viel nehme wie ich auch verwehrten kann.
Ich glaube das meint Thomas auch mit der "persönlichen Verantwortung".

Keinesfalls möchte ich andere verurteilen... Aber in meinen Augen finde ich das (vielleicht "noch") echt befremdlich


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Aber in meinen Augen finde ich das (vielleicht "noch") echt befremdlich


Kommt von jahrzehntelanger, schützergeprägter Gehirnwäsche abseits gesunden Menschenverstandes........

Das wird schon werden (Du schreibst ja selber:  "noch"), wenn Du das Angeln alles erst mal in der Praxis mitmachen kannst und dann selber siehst und erlebst, wie falsch und einseitig und nicht allgemein zutreffend die Darstellung im Film ist..

Und was man alles an Positivem aus dem Angeln ziehen kann..

Aus so gut wie allen Arten zu angeln.....


----------



## Franky (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

@ sharpo:
Ich tue doch nichts in meiner Freizeit FREWILLIG und GERNE, an dem ich keinen Spaß hätte...


----------



## Taxidermist (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> . Aber in meinen Augen finde ich das (vielleicht "noch") echt befremdlich



Mit gutem Recht,selbst ich als "alter Hase" finde solche Fopu und Großfischpuff Einblicke erstaunlich, bis verachtenswert.Aber dies ist eben auch nur ein kleiner Teil des Angeluniversums und sollte nicht verallgemeinert werden!

Jürgen


----------



## Franky (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ich will hier keine Lanze für die "Puffangelei" brechen, aber pauschalisieren kann man das dort gesehene m. E. auch nicht wirklich. Ich kenne einige Angler (!), die sich ihre Forellen zum Räuchern, Beizen und Braten/Grillen dort fangen.
Hab schon mit zweien telefoniert, die das in der "Doku" gezeigte Verhalten kennen aber ebenfalls noch nicht selbst erleben mussten.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Warum?
> 
> Um Fisch zu verzehren muss ich nicht angeln gehen. Da gehe ich in den Supermarkt und gut. Kein Tier muss "Leiden" und ich habe viel Geld gespart.


&


SgtKugelrund schrieb:


> Man kann also sagen, dass die meisten Fische zum Fangspass der Fischer ihr Leben in hießigen Flüssen und Teichen fristen und ein überwältigender großteil der Angler auf Gesetze pfeiffen und die Tiere eben nur zum Spass rauszerren um sie dann wieder zurück zu setzen.



Warum muss etwas immer nur schwarz oder weiß sein?
Die meisten Angler sind sich Ihrer Verantwortung bewusst und handeln dem entsprechend ordentlich. Die wenigsten Angler angeln rein aus dem Nahrungsgewinn, denn das wäre Kontraproduktiv(Finanzen, Erfolg....). 

Die meisten Angler sind angetrieben durch die Leidenschaft, dem Instinkt oder anderen Punkten. Aber viele dieser Angler verknüpfen es mit der Nahrungsbeschaffung. Der Antrieb und Zweck sind zwei unterschiedliche paar Schuhe und da müssen wir weg vom reinen Schwarz/weiß-denken und sollten über den Tellerrand schauen.

Würden wir nur noch in den Supermark gehen, dann würden vieles falsch machen. Zum einen würden wir dadurch unser Bewusstsein verlieren, denn es ist wichtig das man weiß, was man auf dem Tisch hat. Zum anderen hat der Massenmarkt immer negative Auswirkungen auf die Natur, wo ein Angler der Natur i.d.R. nicht schadet sondern dieser dafür sorgt das die Natur erhalten bleibt. Und zu guter letzt gibt es nicht überall frischen Fisch, weshalb der Supermarkt auch weg fällt. Das sind schon welten.


----------



## Sharpo (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



SgtKugelrund schrieb:


> @Thomas: Danke für die Erläuterung.. Jetzt wirds für mich nachvollziehbarer.
> 
> @Sharpo: Stimmt! Man muss nicht Angeln gehen nur um Fisch aufm Teller zu haben. Aber vielleicht möchte man sich seine Mahlzeit selber holen und dadurch vielleicht auch ein anderes Verhältnis dazu entwickeln. Zu wissen wo er her kommt und nicht ein Hochseeschlepper dafür den Meeresgrund umgepflügt hat oder eine Zuchtanlage das biologische Gleichgewicht durcheinander gebracht hat.
> 
> ...





Dank mancher Fangbeschränkung bekommt man nicht mal eine 4 köpfige Familie satt.  

Naja, mach erstmal Deinen Schein....bekomm Praxis am Gewässer, dann Reden wir weiter.


Es gibt Regionen in D ...5 Forellen im Jahr...danach darf nicht mehr geangelt werden.
Dafür werden dann aber 500 Euro Jahresbeitrag fällig.
Mal evtl. leicht übertrieben ausgedrückt.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Ich kenne einige Angler (!), die sich ihre Forellen zum Räuchern, Beizen und Braten/Grillen dort fangen.


Das mache ich auch schon mal!
Bei mir ist ein kleiner Fopu in der Nähe, da hocken sie an so einem Betonbecken 30x40m.
Ich lasse mir die Forellen zum Räuchern dort direkt aus der Hälterung rauskeschern!
Aber sowas wie diesen Zwillenbrock hab ich noch nicht gesehen, da gibt es fast nur noch als Steigerung Indoorfischen!

Jürgen


----------



## Lui Nairolf (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich will hier keine Lanze für die "Puffangelei" brechen, aber pauschalisieren kann man das dort gesehene m. E. auch nicht wirklich. Ich kenne einige Angler (!), die sich ihre Forellen zum Räuchern, Beizen und Braten/Grillen dort fangen.
> Hab schon mit zweien telefoniert, die das in der "Doku" gezeigte Verhalten kennen aber ebenfalls noch nicht selbst erleben mussten.



Das mach ich auch regelmäßig - hängt aber auch von der Anlage ab und der "Philosophie" mit der sie betrieben wird... denk ich mal.

Gesendet von meinem Handy - entschuldigt die Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Ich will hier keine Lanze für die "Puffangelei" brechen, aber pauschalisieren kann man das dort gesehene m. E. auch nicht wirklich



Gerade die Angelpuffs sind ja in der Mehrzahl ein Paradebeispiel für die Angelei, wie sie sich der Gesetzgeber wünscht (abgesehen von den "Großfischteichen" mit zurücksetzen):
Alles abknüppeln, was man aus dem Wasser zieht...

Damit ist ja dann der "vernünftige Grund" gegeben, der das (rein juristisch) per se tierschutzwidrige Angeln legitimiert.

So dass ein evtl. nicht sachgerechte Behandlung der Fische dann eh nicht mehr ins Gewicht fällt....

Aber das ist natürlich eine Betrachtung, die mit dem gesunden Menschenverstand der Mehrzahl der Angler nicht konform ist - deswegen ist das eine juristische Sichtweise...

Laut Gesetz gibt es eben grundsätzlich kein "tierschutzgerechtes Angeln" - da spielt auch der Faktor "Schmerz bei Fischen" keinerlei Rolle - sondern nur eine juristische Entschuldigung für das grundsätzlich juristisch tierschutzwidrige Angeln..

Das müssen sich auch all jene vor Augen halten, welche de im Film gezeigten Handlungen verurteilen:
Vor dem Gesetz macht der waidgerechteste Angler genau das Gleiche wie die da gezeigten und von vielen hier verurteilten "Puffangler":
Er hat nur (sofern er den Fisch essen will) eine juristisch anerkannte Entschuldigung dafür!!!

So von wegen Glashaus und so..................


----------



## Deep Down (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

In der Doku darf Arlinghaus 36 sec reden und Braithwaite ganze 2.40 min unter Darstellung ihrer Kritik und Vermutungen!
Eine Replik oder kritische Auseinandersetzung mit deren Versuchen aber unterbleibt!


----------



## gründler (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Junge junge junge,hier Sägt man aber an Ästen wo man selbst drauf sitzt.

*Warum versteht niemand das Tierschützern jegliches Angeln ein Dorn im Auge ist????*

Die wollen Angeln und Jagd komplett verbieten egal ob du C&R'ler bist oder Kochpopttangler oder Selektierer,für die ist Angeln Tierqual egal wie ihr sie ausübt.


Wie einige wissen habe ich gute Drähte nach da oben (Politik) und treffe auf mancher Staatsjagd auch auf aussagen das wir auf lange Sicht verlieren könnten bezw.wohl werden,und das von leuten die da oben selbst mitmischen.


Wer das nicht begreifen kann und sich mit Nahrungsangeln rechtfertigt hat die letzten 35J.nicht aufgepasst,oder immer nur zu schnell die Augen zu gemacht.




#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



gründler schrieb:


> Junge junge junge,hier Sägt man aber an Ästen wo man selbst drauf sitzt.
> 
> *Warum versteht niemand das Tierschützern jegliches Angeln ein Dorn im Auge ist????*
> 
> ...


So isses...

Gerade die Angelpuffs sind ja in der Mehrzahl ein Paradebeispiel für die Angelei, wie sie sich der Gesetzgeber wünscht (abgesehen von den "Großfischteichen" mit zurücksetzen):
Alles abknüppeln, was man aus dem Wasser zieht...

Damit ist ja dann der "vernünftige Grund" gegeben, *der das (rein juristisch) per se tierschutzwidrige Angeln legitimiert.*

So dass ein evtl. nicht sachgerechte Behandlung der Fische dann eh nicht mehr ins Gewicht fällt....

Aber das ist natürlich eine Betrachtung, die mit dem gesunden Menschenverstand der Mehrzahl der Angler nicht konform ist - deswegen ist das eine juristische Sichtweise...

*Laut Gesetz gibt es eben grundsätzlich kein "tierschutzgerechtes Angeln"* - da spielt auch der Faktor "Schmerz bei Fischen" keinerlei Rolle - sondern nur eine juristische Entschuldigung für *das grundsätzlich juristisch tierschutzwidrige Angeln..*

Das müssen sich auch all jene vor Augen halten, welche die im Film gezeigten Handlungen verurteilen und sich als ethisch höherstehende Angler sehen:
*Vor dem Gesetz macht der waidgerechteste Angler genau das Gleiche wie die da im Film gezeigten und von vielen hier verurteilten "Puffangler":*
Er hat nur (sofern er den Fisch essen will) eine juristisch anerkannte Entschuldigung dafür!!!

So von wegen Glashaus und so..................


----------



## Sharpo (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Bezüglich Fopu...man kann dort auch direkt seine Fische kaufen.
Angeln dort muss nicht sein, dennoch wird die R.- Tonne voll.



Keine Panik, ab und an besuch ich auch diese Anstalten. 
Aber auch da gibt es dann immer solche und solche Angler.


----------



## gründler (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Die ganzen Bauern haben damals auch so geredet wie einige hier reden,was wollen die da oben von uns, ich schlachte und halte weiter wie ich es immer getan habe.

Und wo sind se nun geblieben,entweder Hof dicht gemacht weil Auflagen nicht eingehalten wurden,und Haltung und Schlachtung aufs übelste geregelt,und Hausschlachtungen wurden gleich verboten wegen Nahrungsmittelüberwachung.

Wer nun glaubt das kann uns Jägern und Anglern ja nie passieren der warte mal die nächsten Jahre ab.


#h


----------



## gaerbsch (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Mal ganz unabhängig von der Doku die sicherlich nicht sehr vorteilhaft war, die aber sicher nicht viele gesehen haben, sollten wir froh sein, dass es nicht schlimmer um uns steht. Wir sind auf dem besten Weg unser Hobby selbst zu zerstören. Angeln ist dermaßen kommerziell geworden, weil natürlich jeder was verdienen will. Ob es die Teamangler sind, die zu (meiner Meinung nach) sinnlosen Wettbewerben fahren oder die Angelzeitschriften wo nur noch geprotzt wird. Weiter geht es dann mit irgendwelchen Teichanlagen, wo zum Teil riesige Fische nicht waidgerecht gehalten werden, alles nur zum Spaß der unfähigen Angler die auch mal ein Erfolgserlebnis haben wollen.

Und wenn ich dann die Aussage von Veit höre, dass er Angeln würde auch wenn es belegt wäre, das der Fisch Schmerzen empfindet, dann können wir froh sein das der Ahnungslose Zuschauer nicht weiß das Veit und auch die meissten anderen Angler die für irgendwelche Zeitschriften oder Firmen arbeiten, die Fische zum größten Teil wieder reinschmeißen. Wie willst du das einem außenstehenden erklären? Ja wir wissen das der Fisch Schmerzen hat aber wir verwerten ihn dann nicht wenigstens sondern schmeißen ihn wieder rein.
Und was die meissten Karpfen und Welsangler machen KANN auf außenstehende nur abschreckend wirken. Es wird nahezu alles released und vorher vielleicht noch schön für tolle Fotos am Tag angebunden. Es kommt nur auf die Größe an. Verwertungsgedanken sind ein Fremdwort. Auch das kannst du keinem erklären... DAS sind die Leute, die die Angelszene kaputt machen und nicht so ein lächerlicher Bericht den 20000 Leute sehen.

Just my two cents


----------



## Sharpo (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



gründler schrieb:


> Die ganzen Bauern haben damals auch so geredet wie einige hier reden,was wollen die da oben von uns, ich schlachte und halte weiter wie ich es immer getan habe.
> 
> Und wo sind se nun geblieben,entweder Hof dicht gemacht weil Auflagen nicht eingehalten wurden,und Haltung und Schlachtung aufs übelste geregelt,und Hausschlachtungen wurden gleich verboten wegen Nahrungsmittelüberwachung.
> 
> ...



Joa, und bei solchen Dokus....incl. Behörden auf die Füsse treten bekommt die Sache evtl. etwas Speed.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Mal ganz unabhängig von der Doku die sicherlich nicht sehr vorteilhaft war, die aber sicher nicht viele gesehen haben, sollten wir froh sein, dass es nicht schlimmer um uns steht.



Auch dazu:
*Laut Gesetz gibt es eben grundsätzlich kein "tierschutzgerechtes Angeln"* - da spielt auch der Faktor "Schmerz bei Fischen" keinerlei Rolle - sondern nur eine juristische Entschuldigung für *das grundsätzlich juristisch tierschutzwidrige Angeln..*

Das müssen sich auch all jene vor Augen halten, welche die im Film gezeigten Handlungen verurteilen und sich als ethisch höherstehende Angler sehen:
*Vor dem Gesetz macht der waidgerechteste Angler genau das Gleiche wie die da im Film gezeigten und von vielen hier verurteilten "Puffangler":*
Er hat nur (sofern er den Fisch essen will) eine juristisch anerkannte Entschuldigung dafür!!!

So von wegen Glashaus und so..................

Man muss entweder (Lobbyarbeit) ändern, dass Angeln grundsätzlich juristisch als tierschutzwidrig angesehen wird.
Oder eben weitere Gründe finden und durchsetzen, die als juristische Legitimation für das  juristisch grundsätzlich tierschutzwidrige Angeln gelten..

Sonst hat gründler mittelfristig schlicht recht:


> Wer nun glaubt das kann uns Jägern und Anglern ja nie passieren der warte mal die nächsten Jahre ab.


----------



## Seifert (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



gründler schrieb:


> Junge junge junge,hier Sägt man aber an Ästen wo man selbst drauf sitzt.
> 
> *Warum versteht niemand das Tierschützern jegliches Angeln ein Dorn im Auge ist????*
> 
> ...



Mit der gleichen Konsequenz müssten dann aber auch alle Tiermästereien verboten werden!!
Schaue ich mir die gewerbliche Sauenhaltung an oder auch die Rindermast,dann frage ich mich schon:was ist schlimmer- die Zeit des Drills für den Fisch oder die monatelange Mast im Stall?
Die Vierbeiner haben in aller Regel kaum Beweggungsfreiheit (gilt im übrigen auch für Hühner-und Putenmast),werden mit Medikamenten traktiert und mit einer ziemlichen Brutalität zu ihrer "Hinrichtung" sprich Schlachtung gekarrt.
Legt man diese Fakten zugrunde,dann müsste weltweit jeglicher Verzehr tierischer Nahrung untersagt werden.
Bleibt die Frage offen,was uns diese Minderheit von "juten Menschen" noch so alles an Vorschriften machen will.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen,dass diese Auffassungen letztlich mehrheitsfähig werden (oder gilt das Rauchverbot -im übertragenen Sinne -für alle Bereiche des menschlichen Lebens???).


----------



## Sharpo (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Mal ganz unabhängig von der Doku die sicherlich nicht sehr vorteilhaft war, die aber sicher nicht viele gesehen haben, sollten wir froh sein, dass es nicht schlimmer um uns steht. Wir sind auf dem besten Weg unser Hobby selbst zu zerstören. Angeln ist dermaßen kommerziell geworden, weil natürlich jeder was verdienen will. Ob es die Teamangler sind, die zu (meiner Meinung nach) sinnlosen Wettbewerben fahren oder die Angelzeitschriften wo nur noch geprotzt wird. Weiter geht es dann mit irgendwelchen Teichanlagen, wo zum Teil riesige Fische nicht waidgerecht gehalten werden, alles nur zum Spaß der unfähigen Angler die auch mal ein Erfolgserlebnis haben wollen.
> 
> Und wenn ich dann die Aussage von Veit höre, dass er Angeln würde auch wenn es belegt wäre, das der Fisch Schmerzen empfindet, dann können wir froh sein das der Ahnungslose Zuschauer nicht weiß das Veit und auch die meissten anderen Angler die für irgendwelche Zeitschriften oder Firmen arbeiten, die Fische zum größten Teil wieder reinschmeißen. Wie willst du das einem außenstehenden erklären? Ja wir wissen das der Fisch Schmerzen hat aber wir verwerten ihn dann nicht wenigstens sondern schmeißen ihn wieder rein.
> Und was die meissten Karpfen und Welsangler machen KANN auf außenstehende nur abschreckend wirken. Es wird nahezu alles released und vorher vielleicht noch schön für tolle Fotos am Tag angebunden. Es kommt nur auf die Größe an. Verwertungsgedanken sind ein Fremdwort. Auch das kannst du keinem erklären... DAS sind die Leute, die die Angelszene kaputt machen und nicht so ein lächerlicher Bericht den 20000 Leute sehen.
> ...



Bitte unterlass doch diese Diffamierungen.
Wer hier fähig ist oder nicht, kannst Du sicherlich nicht am FoPu festmachen.
Selbst sehr fähige und bekannte Raubfischangler gehen an den Fopu.


----------



## gaerbsch (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Bitte unterlass doch diese Diffamierungen.
> Wer hier fähig ist oder nicht, kannst Du sicherlich nicht am FoPu festmachen.
> Selbst sehr fähige und bekannte Raubfischangler gehen an den Fopu.


 
Ich habe mein Text ein wenig überspitzt ausgedrückt. Sicherlich gibt es auch viele fähige Angler am FoPu. Aber du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass bekannte Angler in Ihrer Freizeit an einen FoPu fahren, eher für ein Youtube Video oder ein Guiding. Kommerziell halt...


----------



## Sharpo (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Text ein wenig überspitzt ausgedrückt. Sicherlich gibt es auch viele fähige Angler am FoPu. Aber du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass bekannte Angler in Ihrer Freizeit an einen FoPu fahren, eher für ein Youtube Video oder ein Guiding. Kommerziell halt...




Doch kann ich. Nein, nicht kommerziell. 
Jahresabschlussparty etc. 

Aber mal ehrlich..so mancher Vereinstümpel ist doch auch nichts anderes als ein Fopu.
Besatzfisch heimlich  rein, Angler an den See und Besatzfisch raus.
Evtl. sogar noch nen Forellen- Cup am Vereinssee...


----------



## gründler (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Seifert schrieb:


> Mit der gleichen Konsequenz müssten dann aber auch alle Tiermästereien verboten werden!!
> Schaue ich mir die gewerbliche Sauenhaltung an oder auch die Rindermast,dann frage ich mich schon:was ist schlimmer- die Zeit des Drills für den Fisch oder die monatelange Mast im Stall?
> Die Vierbeiner haben in aller Regel kaum Beweggungsfreiheit (gilt im übrigen auch für Hühner-und Putenmast),werden mit Medikamenten traktiert und mit einer ziemlichen Brutalität zu ihrer "Hinrichtung" sprich Schlachtung gekarrt.
> Legt man diese Fakten zugrunde,dann müsste weltweit jeglicher Verzehr tierischer Nahrung untersagt werden.
> ...


 

Achte mal im tv drauf wie oft Petra in letzter zeit heimlich in Mastbetriebe eindringt und filme dreht um sie dann nach RTL Sat 1 und co zu tragen,damit die es um Punkt 12 und zum Abend und Nachtjournal als mini doku verkaufen können.

Oder Haribo Joghurt Gums ohne Tierische ...bla weil die tante die da die Werbung spielt Veganer ist und das jede 15min in der Werbung aufs neue wiederhohlt. 



Merkt keiner was da gerade abläuft???

Die haben Millarden an Geldern und setzen sie geschickt ein um ihren Zielen näher zu kommen,und sie werden gewinnen weil wir Angler keine Lobby mehr haben,die ist mitte der 80er Jahre schon zum feind übergewechselt.

#h


----------



## Purist (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das müssen sich auch all jene vor Augen halten, welche de im Film gezeigten Handlungen verurteilen:
> Vor dem Gesetz macht der waidgerechteste Angler genau das Gleiche wie  die da gezeigten und von vielen hier verurteilten "Puffangler":
> Er hat nur (sofern er den Fisch essen will) eine juristisch anerkannte Entschuldigung dafür!!!
> 
> So von wegen Glashaus und so..................



Thomas, du bringst es genialer Weise (endlich?) auf den Punkt, nun verstehe ich, worauf du eigentlich hinaus willst. |rolleyes

Trotzdem kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wie Herzstiche ohne Betäubung (oder ohne Ausreichende) mit dem Gesetz konform gehen sollen. Das tun sie nämlich (bei Wirbeltieren) nicht. 

Alles weitere hat mit artgerechter Haltung (wie das der Gesetzgeber sieht, will ich lieber nicht wissen) und der persönlichen Auffassung zu tun, was angeln zu sein hat, und das steht natürlich nicht im Gesetz.


----------



## Sharpo (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



gründler schrieb:


> Achte mal im tv drauf wie oft Petra in letzter zeit heimlich in Mastbetriebe eindringt und filme dreht um sie dann nach RTL Sat 1 und co zu tragen,damit die es um Punkt 12 und zum Abend und Nachtjournal als mini doku verkaufen können.
> 
> Oder Haribo Joghurt Gums ohne Tierische ...bla weil die tante die da die Werbung spielt Veganer ist und das jede 15min in der Werbung aufs neue wiederhohlt.
> 
> ...



Eine schleichende Umerziehung.

Vorallem kommt dies beim Jungvolk gut an. Die meisten wissen halt nicht wo Eier, Steaks, Rinderhack etc. herkommen.
Dann wird ihnen das im Fernseh gezeigt und schon geht die Kotzerei los. *Sorry*

Beim Rauchen geht es doch nun auch schon weiter. Nun wird über das Rauchen in der Mietswohnung und Balkon diskutiert.

In 100 Jahren sind die Veganer in der Überzahl, in 200 Jahren werden nur noch Pillen gegessen.


----------



## Sharpo (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Purist schrieb:


> Thomas, du bringst es genialer Weise (endlich?) auf den Punkt, nun verstehe ich, worauf du eigentlich hinaus willst. |rolleyes
> 
> Trotzdem kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wie Herzstiche ohne Betäubung (oder ohne Ausreichende) mit dem Gesetz konform gehen sollen. Das tun sie nämlich (bei Wirbeltieren) nicht.
> 
> Alles weitere hat mit artgerechter Haltung (wie das der Gesetzgeber sieht, will ich lieber nicht wissen) und der persönlichen Auffassung zu tun, was angeln zu sein hat, und das steht natürlich nicht im Gesetz.



Der Angler...war nervös...er kommt ins Fernsehn..Kamera voll druff.
Wahrscheinlich haben Sie ihm noch gesagt was er tun und sagen soll....
Ich verweise gerne nochmal auf den hinteren Teil des Flms..als ein Angler ..vor ihm die Kamera ..den Fisch in die Kamera halten sollte...+ Spruch.

Kann man da nicht mal was vergessen, vor lauter Aufregung...und Belatscherei?


----------



## slowhand (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Unsere Gesetze: Wenn ich einen maßigen Hecht fange und wieder zurücksetze, mache ich mich strafbar.
Andererseits darf ein Kind(ich rede von einem Menschen, kein Forellen-Kind oder so...;-)) in Deutschland irreversibel verstümmelt werden, inkl. aller Folgen für Körper und Seele, solange dies aus religiösem Antrieb geschieht. Bei Säuglingen bis 6 Monaten muss die ausführende Person nicht einmal Arzt sein!
Ist Quatsch? Nein, die Juden dürfen das! Thema Beschneidung:
http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bgb/__1631d.html
Klasse! Ich darf kein Rotauge zurücksetzen, aber da dürfen medizinische Laien an Säuglingen rumschneiden...
Wer soll denn da den Gesetzgeber noch ernst nehmen? Ich jedenfalls nicht...

Ich fasse nochmal zusammen: 
Fisch fangen und schwimmen lassen: VERBOTEN!
Säugling von Laien verstümmeln lassen: ERLAUBT!


----------



## Sharpo (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



slowhand schrieb:


> Unsere Gesetze: Wenn ich einen maßigen Hecht fange und wieder zurücksetze, mache ich mich strafbar.
> Andererseits darf ein Kind(ich rede von einem Menschen, kein Forellen-Kind oder so...;-)) in Deutschland irreversibel verstümmelt werden, inkl. aller Folgen für Körper und Seele, solange dies aus religiösem Antrieb geschieht. Bei Säuglingen bis 6 Monaten muss die ausführende Person nicht einmal Arzt sein!
> Ist Quatsch? Nein, die Juden dürfen das! Thema Beschneidung:
> http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bgb/__1631d.html
> ...



Du darfst den Fisch jederzeit zurücksetzen wenn Du keine Verwertung für ihn hast.
Es sei denn das Zurücksetzen ist expliziet verboten.


----------



## nostradamus (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Hallo,


  so ich habe mir den Film angesehen und fand ihn einerseits sehr einseitig, andererseits aber durchaus gut! Warum ich ihn gut fand fragt ihr euch! 



Weil die Realität in den Angelpuffs gezeigt wurde! Stellt euch mal vor, dass ihr einen Teich mit einem Fisch habt und er wird dreimal oder fünfmal in der Woche gefangen. Das stelle ich mir (unabhängig von der Frage ob ein Fisch schmerzen empfindet) recht unangenehm vor! Des Weiteren finde ich auch, dass es mit den Angelseen zum Teil übertrieben wird!

  Nostradamuss


----------



## Purist (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Kann man da nicht mal was vergessen, vor lauter Aufregung...und Belatscherei?



Kann man, meine Auffassung zu bestimmten Anglerkreisen und deren C&R-Protzerei insbesondere mit großen Exemplaren ändert es aber (insbesondere in diesem Fall) nicht. Bestätigt leider nur Klischees von den "ganz harten Jungs". 
Wenn Betäubungsschläge unterbleiben, ist das eben Tierquälerei, da gibt's doch nichts zu beschönigen.


----------



## Sharpo (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> so ich habe mir den Film angesehen und fand ihn einerseits sehr einseitig, andererseits aber durchaus gut! Warum ich ihn gut fand fragt ihr euch!
> ...




Das ist nicht DIE Realität. Es ist eine Realität, es gibt aber auch viele andere Realitäten.
Es gibt relativ wenige Anlagen mit diesen Grossfischen. Die meisten Fopu halten "Portionsfische". 
Dort wird kaum bis gar kein Fisch zurück gesetzt.


----------



## gründler (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Weil die Realität in den Angelpuffs gezeigt wurde!


 

Am Vereinssee und am Rhein Weser Mosel....etc. gibt es sowas natürlich nicht,niemals.

Als Aufseher hab ich schon einiges gesehen,zappelnde fische in Alditüten Brassen die im Gras rumhüppen (nicht betäubt nicht abgestochen) und da elendig verrecken...usw.

Und das alles an Vereinsseen an Flüssen...und das von geprüften Anglern,ja ja die bösen Puffangler.

Ist nicht halb Deutschland nen Puff,wenn jedes Jahr die Vereinsgewässer neu besetzt werden,manchmal auch 2-3 mal???


#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Purist schrieb:


> Wenn Betäubungsschläge unterbleiben, ist das eben Tierquälerei, da gibt's doch nichts zu beschönigen.



Nochmal:
Vollkommen wurscht!!!!!

*Angeln per se ist rechtlich Tierquälerei.*

Juristisch legitimiert darf man diese Tierquälerei ausüben, wenn man dafür einen sinnvollen Grund hat - bis dato rechtssicher Ernährung und Hege..

Ob man das Tier dann noch weiter "etwas mehr quält" ist nicht das eigentliche Problem (da meist sowieso weder vom "Täter" wiederholt noch länger andauernd beim einzelnen Fisch, was die strafrechtlichen Kriterien sind, vgl. dazu Jendrusch. Denn strafrechtlich ist nicht der §1 maßgeblich (kein Schaden), sondern der § 17/2 (http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2006/c-r-glaubens-oder-rechtsfrage.html):


> Für eine Verurteilung kommt demnach nur die Zufügung von länger anhaltenden oder sich wiederholenden erheblichen Leiden in Betracht.


)..

*Man ist rechtlich als Angler so oder so Tierquäler....*

Und das muss geändert werden durch entsprechende Lobbyarbeit...

Entweder Fische raus aus dem TSG oder weitere Gründe (ökologisch, ökonomisch, sozial, kulturell etc.) rechtssicher machen - wie bei Haustierhaltung, Pferdesport, Kleintierzucht etc., wo es meist sogar um höher entwickelte, warmblütige Säugetiere und Vögel geht..


----------



## Sharpo (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Purist schrieb:


> Kann man, meine Auffassung zu bestimmten Anglerkreisen und deren C&R-Protzerei insbesondere mit großen Exemplaren ändert es aber (insbesondere in diesem Fall) nicht. Bestätigt leider nur Klischees von den "ganz harten Jungs".
> Wenn Betäubungsschläge unterbleiben, ist das eben Tierquälerei, da gibt's doch nichts zu beschönigen.



C&R Protzerei?
Hmmm...Oberflächlich betrachtet magst Du da Rechthaben.
Zufälligererweise kenn ich ein dieser C&R Trupps.
Mein Eindruck bei den Jungs ist der, die Jungs übertreiben es mit der Fürsorgepflicht bei den Fischen. Da wird nicht beim Hakenlösen rumgeprockelt etc..
Da sitzt jeder Handgriff, Fische werden äusserst schonend behandelt. Fotos werden innerhalb weniger Sekunden geschossen. Jeder "Laienangler/ Freizeitangler" ist 10x langsamer und rücksichtsloser.


----------



## nitronic88 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Nun muss auch ich einmal meinen Senf dazu geben.

Ich habe mir das Video gerade bei mir im Uni-Labor (Mittagspause) in der Mediathek angesehen, da ich gestern bei der Erstausstrahlung verhindert war.

Neben mir saßen einige Akademiker, die meiner Meinung nach durchaus in der Lage sind zu denken.
Was dort gezeigt wurde ist wirklich schrecklich. Man würde sich selbst am liebsten im Erdboden verstecken, so klein wird man als Angler bei der Reportage.

Ich selber habe m.M.n. genügend Erfahrung was den Angelsport betrifft. Es gibt auch vorbildliche Persönlichkeiten, wie z.B. Peter Rinow (ProNature MV: "Auch mal Respekt für die Natur haben und nicht nur den dicksten Fisch fangen wollen") oder Jörg Strehlow, um einmal 2 zu nennen.

Leider sehe ich das selbst häufig, dass es leider genügend "Unterbemittelte" gibt, die kommerzielle Fischteiche besuchen. Ich selbst bin dort 1 mal im Jahr als Jugendbetreuer unseres Angelvereins mit der Jugendgruppe und den Integrativen (körperlich, geistig behinderte Menschen) anwesend, weil wir den Kids/Behinderten diesen Tag anbieten, da es am Vereinsgewässer (Baldeneysee Essen) nicht immer so einfach ist, Fische zu fangen.

Wenn ich mir das Klientel dort ansehe ist dies sicher gesellschaftlich auf keinster Weise eine Berreicherung.
Dennoch gibt es solche Leute aber auch an unserem Vereinsgewässer und sogar im Verein.

Aber es ist wie so oft im Leben: Geld regiert die Welt. Da steht die Moral nunmal hinten an. Sei es schwarze Schafe im Verein zu haben, die aber in der Vielzahl finanziell nicht unwichtig sind (Beitragszahler), Jugendliche die durch solche Angelaktionen im Verein gehalten werden sollen, Menschen, die auf Messen, in Geschäften, bei Angelzeitschriften ihr Geld lassen und und und.

ES WIRD NIE DIE FAIRNESS GEGENÜBER DER LEBEWESEN GEBEN, WENN MAN NICHT BEI SICH SELBER ANFÄNGT DIES ZU TUN.

Da muss ich mir auch an die eigene Nase fassen. Finde ich solche Aktionen wie im Angel"paradies" Zwillbrock nicht gut, muss ich es vermeiden, solche Anlagen zu besuchen oder gar das Angeln aufgeben.

Charakteristisch ist: Ich musste in den vergangenen Tagen mit den Betreibern dieser Anlagen telefonieren und Preise aushandeln für den Jugendausflug an den Forellensee...

Bezeichnend |thinkerg:


----------



## Lui Nairolf (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Gab es eigtl. schon eine Reaktion seitens des Verbandes? Sobald über "die" Autofahrer auch nur Ansatzweise negativ berichtet wird, sxhreit der ADAC ja schon Zeter und Mordio.

Oder - ein Schelm der Böses dabei denkt - schweigt der Verband, weil sich die Zielrichtung der Doku mit seiner Zielrichtung (sofern mittlerweile vorhanden) deckt? 



Gesendet von meinem Handy - entschuldigt die Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Gab es eigtl. schon eine Reaktion seitens des Verbandes? Sobald über "die" Autofahrer auch nur Ansatzweise negativ berichtet wird, sxhreit der ADAC ja schon Zeter und Mordio.
> 
> Oder - ein Schelm der Böses dabei denkt - schweigt der Verband, weil sich die Zielrichtung der Doku mit seiner Zielrichtung (sofern mittlerweile vorhanden) deckt?
> 
> ...


Das ist jetzt nicht Dein Ernst??

Hier zu den aktuellen Veröffentlichungen des (VDSF)DAFV:
www.DAFV.de


----------



## Deep Down (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Juristisch legitimiert darf man diese Tierquälerei ausüben, wenn man dafür einen sinnvollen Grund hat - bis dato rechtssicher Ernährung und Hege..
> 
> *Man ist rechtlich als Angler so oder so Tierquäler....*
> ...



Volle Zustimmung! Nur, dort gibt es starke Verbände!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Danke, Herr Jurist (ist Deep Down wirklich)...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



nitronic88 schrieb:


> Nun muss auch ich einmal meinen Senf dazu geben.
> 
> Ich habe mir das Video gerade bei mir im Uni-Labor (Mittagspause) in der Mediathek angesehen, da ich gestern bei der Erstausstrahlung verhindert war.
> 
> ...



Du hast selbst grad einen wesentlichen Vorteil der kommerziellen Teiche genannt - "Teilhabe von Randgruppen".  Nicht der Teich ist schlecht, sondern das was daraus gemacht wird.

OT:
Ja, die Akademiker ... die können denken.  Wo auf der Welt die Kacke am Dampfen ist, sind Akademiker beteiligt ...

Gesendet von meinem Handy - entschuldigt die Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## gründler (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Gab es eigtl. schon eine Reaktion seitens des Verbandes? Sobald über "die" Autofahrer auch nur Ansatzweise negativ berichtet wird, sxhreit der ADAC ja schon Zeter und Mordio.
> 
> Oder - ein Schelm der Böses dabei denkt - schweigt der Verband, weil sich die Zielrichtung der Doku mit seiner Zielrichtung (sofern mittlerweile vorhanden) deckt?
> 
> ...


 

Die Glaskugel sagt: 10.04.2018
Wir konnten uns diese entwicklung auch nicht erklären aber wir sind nur eine kleine Minderheit und Angeln aus Nahrungsgründen ist in unserer jetzigen Welt nicht mehr nötig,es gibt sämtliche Lebensmittel zu kaufen,diese werden strengstens überwacht und unterliegen täglichen Kontrollen.Einen fisch selbst zu fangen und das ohne jegliche Lebensmittelkontrolle sowie Krankheitsuntersuchungen entspricht nicht mehr dem Eu Standard und kann daher auch aus Tierschutzrechtlichen gründen nicht mehr geduldet werden.

Wir bedauern diese entwicklung sehr,aber uns sind ja selbst die Hände gebunden.

Hochachtungsvoll Ihr Anglerverband!


|wavey:


----------



## Riesenangler (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ich habe mir gerade eben den Film in Netz angesehen. Ich muss sagen das ich etwas zerissen in meiner Meihnung über diesen Film bin. Er ist zugegebener Maßen ein weinig sehr einseitig gemacht worden, weil er nur das Treiben am Fopu zeigt . Andererseits , sind die Hier gezeigten Hohlköppe ( Szene an Teich wo die Forelle ohne Betäubung getötet wird und auch der Blödmann der nicht mal wusste wo er den Stich setzten sollte, zu mal er kein geeigntes Betäubnugsmittel zur hand hatte) Fakt.
Leider wurde nicht gezeigt das sich wir Angler dafür angergieren das zum teil Ausgerottete Fischarten wieder bei uns angesiedelt werden , trotz des Wissens das man diese Arten in den nächsten Jahren oder gar Jahrzehnten nicht wird beangeln dürfen. Vom schutz für sehr seltene Arten, wie etwa den Neunauen wollen wir mal erst gar nicht Reden. 
 Ich glaube sogar das ich den Typen schon mal bei einem Hegefischen gesehen habe, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Ich kann mich also auch Täuschen und dann will ich ihm dann aber auch nichts Unterstellen.
 Wie geschrieben bin ich echt geteilt was dieses Machwerk angeht.
Nichts desto Trotz, allen ein Kräftiges Petri und fette Beute.


----------



## Fin (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



SgtKugelrund schrieb:


> "Forellenpuffs". Wie hier der wohl allgemeine Konsens zu sein scheint,  finde ich diese Art von fischen abartig und pervers.



Dies ist eine völlig berechtige Sichtweise. Andererseits nehme ich Dänemark immer gerne als Beispiel. Ein Land das fast einen FoPu pro Einwohner hat :q Die Dänen gehen davon aus, dass bis zum Jahre 2050 ca. 80% des gefangenen Fisches aus Aquakulturen stammt. Und wieso sollte man den Fisch nicht selbst fangen lassen? Die Alternative ist genau welche? Die Industriefischerei kennt "Waidgerechtigkeit" erst recht nicht. Natürlich ist es ein Geschäft (Angebot & Nachfrage) aber andererseits ist es auch nachvollziehbar, die natürlichen Ressourcen sind nicht unendlich bzw. Überfischung findet schon statt. Es gibt einfach zuviele Menschen auf diesem Planeten, nicht jeder kann Wildlachs fangen und essen. 




			
				SgtKugelrund schrieb:
			
		

> Allen  vorran die bekannten Angelgesichter die wohl gut mit ihrem "Hobby"  verdienen (Als Experten gebucht werden, von bekannten Firmen gesponsort  werden oder gar ne TV-Serie haben).  Zumindest habe ich nicht den  Eindruck, dass die Fische allesamt gegessen werden.



Wir die Kunden machen diese Leute zu dem was sie sind. Angebot und Nachfrage. Angenommen du hättest die Möglichkeit jeden Tag Angeln zu gehen und wärst sehr erfolgreich, wie würdest du dich verhalten? Jeden Fisch abschlagen und selbst essen bzw. verschenken etc.? 



			
				SgtKugelrund schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich  glaube einfach mal, für viele ist das ein fester Termin in der Woche.  Wie soll man so viel Fisch essen*? *
> Natürlich fängt man oft auch mal nix  oder nur sehr wenig. Aber wenn man mal ein paar Pfund an Fischen  rausgezogen hat, was macht der Angler dann*?*
> Sagt er vielleicht, dass er  nun mal zwei Monate pausiert weil er erstmal alles aufessen muss*?*(Nicht  jeden Fisch kann man räuchern). Oder der, der sich mit Kumpels  für ein  Wochende verabredet und nach ein paar Stunden schon genug Fisch  zum  Verzehr geangelt hat? Wirft er danach nur noch einen Korken ins  Wasser?



Die Fragen wurde hier im AB schon gut diskutiert und auch Umfragen dazu  erstellt. Macht jeder anders. Manche hören auf wenn ihr Limit erreicht  ist, manche releasen, je nach Bedarf, Verwertungsabsicht und BUNDESLAND.

Diese muss sich jeder selbst beantworten. Mir hat z.B. die Gewässerordnung dabei geholfen 

Gewässerordnung des LAV Brandenburg e. V.
4.5 Behandlung und Verwendung des Fanges
4.5.1 Aneignen und Zurücksetzen gefangener Fische
"...der Angler hat sofort nach dem Fang eines maßigen Fisches zu entscheiden, ob er diesen zurücksetzen oder sich aneignen und verwerten will.."



			
				SgtKugelrund schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann es sein das es überhaupt solche Forellenpuffs gibt? Wie lässt sich das mit dem Tierschutz überhaupt vereinbaren?



Wie lässt sich die menschliche Existenz mit dem Tierschutz vereinbaren? Hast doch die Doku gesehen, geht um den Rechtsbegriff "....ohne vernüftigen Grund". Forellenpuffs sind i.d.R hauptsächlich nur eine Zwischenstation von der Aquakultur zu deinem Magen. Mich hat die Doku ehrlich gesagt auch etwas "geschockt". FoPus bzw. StörPus mit gewollten C & R? 



			
				SgtKugelrund schrieb:
			
		

> Es  wird ja alles andere als im geheimen gemacht. Also wenn ich als Laie  nicht lange brauche um herauszufinden, dass da irgendwas nicht stimmt,  kann mir keine Behörde erzählen, dass sie davon nix wüssten. Natürlich  ist es schwer alle zu kontrollieren. Aber wenns dann echt zu  offensichtlich wird?! Steckt da eine so starke Lobby dahinter?



Die FoPus sind schlimm. Das stimmt, aber was ist die Alternative? Wie kann man denn Menschen respekt vor der Kreatur im Allgemeinen vermitteln? Klappt doch selbst mit dem "Angelschein" nicht. Was sollen Kontrollen da bringen? Dann bleiben die Leute zuhause und kaufen Fisch aus dem Regal der um einiges mehr Leiden musste als ne FoPu Forelle oder? Genaugenommen erreicht man das Gegenteil. Noch weniger Kontakt zum Lebenwesen welches am Ende nurnoch "Produkt" ist.

Also ich persönlich finde:



			
				SgtKugelrund schrieb:
			
		

> Ja,  angeln macht Spass selbst wenn man (wie ich) bisher nur dabei gesessen  ist und den "Profis" zuguggt. Aber wenn ich einen am Haken habe, soll  der arme Fisch nicht dazu dienen mich zu bespaßen, sondern er gehört  danach auch verwertet. Sprich- waidgerecht getötet und anschließend  gegessen.
> Aber wie lässt sich das mit häufigen Angeln vereinbaren?



Das höre ich immer wieder. Aber was interessiert es den Fisch ob du "Spass" am angeln hast oder ihn "waidgerecht" tötest? Ich sehe es auch so wie du, aber manchmal denke ich mir (wenns nicht mein Zielfisch ist). War halt heute sein Glückstag und er landet nicht in meiner Pfanne. Frag den Barsch mal bitte was ihm lieber ist.



			
				SgtKugelrund schrieb:
			
		

> Ich  bin überzeugt davon das viele Angler meiner Meinung sind, aber  gleichzeitig habe ich den Eindruck, dass es eine sehr große Gruppe gibt,  denen das echt herzlich egal ist.



Das ist richtig, aber der Mensch ist nichtmal mit seiner eigenen Sippe im reinen wie soll er da zu einer anderen Einsicht beim Tier gelangen? Wie Schopenhauer schon sagte:

"Erst wenn jene einfache und über alle Zweifel erhabene Wahrheit, dass  die Tiere in der Hauptsache und im wesentlichen dasselbe sind wie wir,  ins Volk gedrungen sein wird, werden die Tiere nicht mehr als rechtlose  Wesen dastehen. Es ist an der Zeit, dass das ewige Wesen, welches in  uns, auch in allen Tieren lebt, als solches erkannt, geschont und  geachtet wird."


----------



## Fin (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ziemlich am Ende des Films wird ein Angler aufgefordert seinen Fang zu präsentieren, ihn in die Kamera zu halten.
> Er wird aufgefordert einen bestimmten Satz zu sagen...



Das war wohl keiner vom NDR wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Was wenn die Störangler im Wasser...mehrmals für die Kamera aufgefordert wurden den Fisch hoch zu halten, zu präsentieren...zu jubeln?
> (Oder war das eine youtube Video? Hab das jetzt nicht genau in Erinnerung)



Genau, das war ein Youtube-Video.


----------



## nostradamus (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



gründler schrieb:


> Am Vereinssee und am Rhein Weser Mosel....etc. gibt es sowas natürlich nicht,niemals.
> 
> Als Aufseher hab ich schon einiges gesehen,zappelnde fische in Alditüten Brassen die im Gras rumhüppen (nicht betäubt nicht abgestochen) und da elendig verrecken...usw.
> 
> #h



Hi,

klar gibt es dies auch in anderen Seen/Flüssen, aber dort ist es extrem! 

Ich als Wallerangler wende CuR im ausland immer an, mit dem unterschied, dass die Fische nicht oft gefangen werden! Es ist schon ein Unterschied, ob ein Fisch einmal im Jahr oder einmal in der Woche gefangen wird! 

Nosta


----------



## nostradamus (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das ist nicht DIE Realität. Es ist eine Realität, es gibt aber auch viele andere Realitäten.
> Es gibt relativ wenige Anlagen mit diesen Grossfischen. Die meisten Fopu halten "Portionsfische".
> Dort wird kaum bis gar kein Fisch zurück gesetzt.



Hi Sharpo,

meine Sätze waren auch nicht gegen die (mehrzahl) Anlagen gerichtet, die du angesprochen hast! 

Nosta


----------



## andi-ka (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

eine Woche zuvor kam im NDR noch ein Film der Angeln und Forellenpuffs verherrlicht ^^ soviel zur Priorität solcher Filme...

Ich fand den Film trotzdem nicht sooo dramatisch.... er zeigt die Sachen wie sie sind (aber übertriebt in dem was dazu gesagt wird...) und vordert von den Anglern mehr Respekt vor dem Lebewesen. In meinen Augen kann ich aber auch bei C&R respektvoll mit dem Tier umgehen... machen viele (zumindest was ich so sehe) allerdings nicht...

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/dienordreportage323.html


----------



## nostradamus (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



nitronic88 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Video gerade bei mir im Uni-Labor (Mittagspause) in der Mediathek angesehen, da ich gestern bei der Erstausstrahlung verhindert war.
> 
> Neben mir saßen einige Akademiker, die meiner Meinung nach durchaus in der Lage sind zu denken.
> |thinkerg:



Hallo,

sorry, aber da muss ich dir widersprechen! Du unterstellt  einer Personengruppe, dass sie "denken" können nur weil sie einen  akademischen abschluss eringen wollen/haben? Vor zehn zwanzig Jahren hätte ich  zugestimmt, aber mittlerweile nicht mehr. 

Auswendig lernen um eine Hochschulzugangsberechtigung zu bekommen hat in meinen Augen nichts mit denken zu tun! #q
Nur weil man studiert ist man nicht in der lage in sämtlichen bereichen zu denken! 

Nosta


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ich möchte mal kurz noch die Gelegenheit nutzen, mich bei allen Diskutanten hier zu bedanken.

Unabhängig der einzelnen Meinungen freut es mich, dass zu fast hundert Prozent trotz des emotionalen Themas hier ohne persönliche Angriffe diskutiert wird....

*Habe das nicht unbedingt so erwartet angesichts der nicht zu leugnenden Brisanz und bedanke mich daher noch mal bei allen Diskutanten hier dafür ausdrücklich*.


----------



## Welpi (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Irgendwie bin ich zu doof, den Film in der Mediathek zu finden... #q Könnt emir jemand mit einem Link aushelfen??

LG Alex


----------



## Franz_16 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Hier nochmal der Link:
http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/45_min/videos/minuten1059.html


----------



## Fin (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> In 100 Jahren sind die Veganer in der Überzahl, in 200 Jahren werden nur noch Pillen gegessen.



So wird es werden. Wir wohnen dann in Megacitys, die Umwelt ist verschmutzt, ein großteil der Landschaft verstrahlt und die Luft nurnoch durch Filtermasken zu atmen. Und die Nahrung wird unter großen Kuppeln phytochemisch hergestellt. Ach und jeden Dienstag gibt es *Soylent Green*


----------



## Fin (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



andi-ka schrieb:


> eine Woche zuvor kam im NDR noch ein Film der Angeln und Forellenpuffs verherrlicht ^^ soviel zur Priorität solcher Filme...
> 
> http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/dienordreportage323.html



Tja, Angelpuffromantik. Diese Reportage vermittelt genau das Gegenteil  . Die Macht der Medien/Bilder.....


----------



## Marf22 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Moin, 
hatte den Film gestern nicht gesehen und eigentlich auch kein Interesse an diesem Film. Nach den Meinungen habe ich ihn mir doch mal angeschaut.....und was soll ich sagen....

Ich finde ihn sogar gut. Wir gehen beim angeln nunmal mit lebenden Wesen um und sollten deswegen ständig unser Handeln überdenken. Dies und nicht mehr macht der Reporter....

Die gezeigten Bilder halte ich noch für harmlos, jeder sollte mal in seinen Erinnerungen schauen was man schon so alles am oder auf dem Wasser erlebt hat.


----------



## Welpi (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal der Link:
> http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/45_min/videos/minuten1059.html



Danke!!! #6


----------



## Angler9999 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Marf22 schrieb:


> Moin,
> hatte den Film gestern nicht gesehen und eigentlich auch kein Interesse an diesem Film. Nach den Meinungen habe ich ihn mir doch mal angeschaut.....und was soll ich sagen....
> 
> Ich finde ihn sogar gut. Wir gehen beim angeln nunmal mit lebenden Wesen um und sollten deswegen ständig unser Handeln überdenken. Dies und nicht mehr macht der Reporter....
> ...



Nicht ganz. Auch wenn viele Bilder der Wahrheit entsprechen.
Durch die einseitige Darstellung werden alle Angler dieser Welt in die gleiche Schublade gesteckt. Dies ist eindeutig nicht der Fall.
Es fehlt jeglicher Hinweis, das es viele gute Angler gibt. Die organisiert sind und Natur schützen. Die Lebewesen pflegen hegen usw.


----------



## Sharpo (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Gute Angler= organisierte Angler?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Es fehlt jeglicher Hinweis, das es viele gute Angler gibt. Die organisiert sind und Natur schützen. Die Lebewesen pflegen hegen usw.


Hat mit dem Thema des Filmes nix zu tun und *im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes gibt es nun mal keine "guten Angler"...*

*Laut Gesetz gibt es eben grundsätzlich kein "tierschutzgerechtes Angeln"* - da spielt auch der Faktor "Schmerz bei Fischen" keinerlei Rolle - sondern nur eine juristische Entschuldigung für *das grundsätzlich juristisch tierschutzwidrige Angeln..*

Das müssen sich auch all jene vor Augen halten, welche die im Film gezeigten Handlungen verurteilen und sich als ethisch höherstehende Angler sehen:
*Vor dem Gesetz macht der waidgerechteste Angler genau das Gleiche wie die da im Film gezeigten und von vielen hier verurteilten "Puffangler":*
Er hat nur (sofern er den Fisch essen will) eine juristisch anerkannte Entschuldigung dafür!!!

So von wegen Glashaus und so..................


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Gute Angler= organisierte Angler?




Wie willst du denn als guter Angler die Natur schützen, wenn du nicht in einem Naturschutzverband organisiert bist!!??

Fragen gibbet, nee...#d


----------



## Deep Down (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Fin schrieb:


> Ach und jeden Dienstag gibt es *Soylent Green*



Die Ausgabe von Soylent Green beginnt im übrigen schon in 9 Jahren (2022)!


----------



## Marf22 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. Auch wenn viele Bilder der Wahrheit entsprechen.
> Durch die einseitige Darstellung werden alle Angler dieser Welt in die gleiche Schublade gesteckt. Dies ist eindeutig nicht der Fall.
> Es fehlt jeglicher Hinweis, das es viele gute Angler gibt. Die organisiert sind und Natur schützen. Die Lebewesen pflegen hegen usw.



Fand die Darstellung nicht einseitig. Es wurden 2 Beispiele gezeigt, die nicht passen. Das war Zwillbrock und der Angler der ohne Betäubung die Forelle getötet hat.....

Die Leute auf den Kuttern machten nen guten Eindruck und haben auch keine reißerischen Antworten gegeben, die Fische waidgerecht getötet. Die beiden Wissenschaftler wurden gehört und jeder der Tante Google kennt kann sich mit seinem eigenen Verstand weiter über das Thema und die Forschung der verschieden Stellen informiern. 45 Minuten reichen aber einfach nicht alle Aspekte unseres Hobbys abzudecken. Die Arbeit der Vereine und deren Bemühungen Gewässer zu schützen, Fischarten wieder anzusiedeln ist nicht angesprochen worden. Da gebe ich dir recht!

Ich denke Leute die Neutral, mit Verstand an so einen Film ran gehen, werden durch diesen kurzen Beitrag die Angler nicht verdammen. Es gibt überall Licht und Schatten.....es ist doch an uns solche Anlagen oder Gehabe abzulehnen oder gut zuheißen......jede hat seine Gründe.
Das Niveau des gezeigten Films ist im deutschen Fehrnsehen schon als hoch anzusiedeln....deswegen wird er in der Breite auch wohl einfach iggnoriert.


----------



## Sharpo (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wie willst du denn als guter Angler die Natur schützen, wenn du nicht in einem Naturschutzverband organisiert bist!!??
> 
> Fragen gibbet, nee...#d




Wie will man an Gott glauben wenn man nicht einer Relegionsgemeinschaft angehört?  

Ich hab halt bei einigen Kommentaren das Gefühl, ein Angler muss in einem Angelverein organsisiert sein, somit Naturschützer. Erst dann ist es ein guter Angler. 

Nur beides sagt ja nichts über den Umgang mit dem Fisch aus.
Man rechtfertigt also Tiequälerei mit dem Naturschutz?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wie will man an Gott glauben wenn man nicht einer Relegionsgemeinschaft angehört?
> 
> Ich hab halt bei einigen Kommentaren das Gefühl, ein Angler muss in einem Angelverein organsisiert sein, somit Naturschützer. Erst dann ist es ein guter Angler.
> 
> ...



Du hast natürlich recht, und ich an entscheidender Stelle einen Ironiebutton oder wie das Ding heißt, vergessen...


Anmerkung:
Wobei ich diese Naturschützerattitüde vieler Angler eh vermessen und albern finde. Angler sind per se keine Naturschützer, zu dieser Selbsteinschätzung scheint man zu gelangen, wenn man lange genug in der Natur herumtrampelt und diese nutzt!


----------



## Sharpo (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Du hast natürlich recht, und ich an entscheidender Stelle einen Ironiebutton oder wie das Ding heißt, vergessen...



Ich hatte Dich schon verstanden. 
Halt nur mal erklären wollen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich hatte Dich schon verstanden.
> Halt nur mal erklären wollen.




Denn is ja allet klar...#h


----------



## Untutored (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ich habe mir die Doku gestern Abend auch angetan. |rolleyes

Toll fand ich die auch nicht. Vieles wurde ja hier schon Diskutiert. Aber es ist doch leider häufig so, das bei Reportagen nicht das positive zieht sondern nur Leid, Elend, Schicksal und Schrecken (oder eben Knalltüten wie im Bericht|bigeyes). Daher verwundert mich das ganze auch nicht. Sein wir mal ehrlich, eine Sendung von 45min reicht nicht aus um alle Aspekte anzusprechen. Selbst wenn die Reportage 4,5h gedauert hätte, würde dennoch jemand den Finger heben…

Es wurden ja auch positive Dinge im Bericht angesprochen aber das fällt nicht weiter auf. Es liegt eben in der Natur des Menschen sich lieber mit dem negativen und dem skandalösen zu beschäftigen, macht ja auch mehr Spaß. Ich würde es als das behandeln was es ist: Ein unzureichender Bericht übers Angeln. 

Bei der BLÖD oder bei Gallileo regt sich doch auch keiner mehr über den Schwachsinn auf. #c


Achja und OT




Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Die journalistische "Qualität" in den Öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien ist inzwischen sowieso nurnoch ein Schatten ihrer selbst aus längst vergangenen Tagen. Die meisten "neutralen Berichte" sind knallharter Meinungsjournalismus.





Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Aber für 8 Milliarden Euro "Demokratieabgabe" im Jahr kann man auch wirklich nicht viel verlangen.


 
Wir sollten, wem auch immer, auf Knien danken, dass wir so eine ausgeprägte und vielfältige Medienlandschaft besitzen. Diese sind vielleicht abhängig von der herrschenden Politik, allerdings sind wir es, die diese Politik wählen. Schau dich mal im Ausland um und deren oft sehr gruseligen, öffentlich empfangbaren Fernsehprogramme. Da weißt du erst was wirklicher Meinungsjournalismus sowie Advertisement Overkill ist. Wenn wir wirklich die GEZ abschaffen würden, dann Gnade uns der Fernsehgott. Die Qualität wird bei den Privaten noch weiter abrauchen (haben ja keine Konkurrenz mehr) und ich habe kein Bock rund um die Uhr Geissens, Katzen und Raaben zu sehen. Alles wird nur billig produziert, denn Geld verdient man mit Werbung. 

Uuuund was die 7,5Mrd „Zwangsabgaben“ angeht, so leben wir in einer Sozial- Gemeinschaft die eben auch für Dinge bezahlt, die sie nicht benutzt oder in Anspruch nimmt. Ich bezahle auch für Dinge die ich nicht benötige/nichts für kann: für Raucherlungen, Harz4, Muttis Kugelschreiber, einer Panzerfaust in AFG. Und für meine Fernseh-Kohle bekomme ich noch was, was ich von 190MRD ESM Bürgschaften nicht so sagen kann. 




Gardenfly schrieb:


> Schade das nicht im FoPu bei mir vor Ort gedreht wurde,die hätte den die Kamara entrissen und* der hätte nichts machen können ohne fremdenfeidlich rüberzukommen*.


 
;+



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Ja, die Akademiker ... die können denken. Wo auf der Welt die Kacke am Dampfen ist, sind Akademiker beteiligt ...


 
|rolleyes


----------



## Sharpo (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Die Qualität der Nachrichtensendung bei den grossen Privaten hat ein mittlerweile besseres Niveau erreicht als bei den staatlichen.
Auch beim restlichen Fernsehprogrammm ist kein Unterschied mehr zu erkennen.  

Aber Offtopic.


----------



## Untutored (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die Qualität der Nachrichtensendung bei den grossen Privaten hat ein mittlerweile besseres Niveau erreicht als bei den staatlichen.
> Auch beim restlichen Fernsehprogrammm ist kein Unterschied mehr zu erkennen.
> 
> Aber Offtopic.


 
Auch OT
Das bezweifle ich stark, kannt mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren. (Ich rede von selbst produzierten, keine Zukäufe)


----------



## Sharpo (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ich möchte jetzt nicht über das Fernsehprogramm diskutieren. Aber von Qualität kann man beim öffentlich Rechtlichen auch nicht sprechen. Oder ist Wetten Das, Rosenheim Cops, 37 Grad etc. (nur kleine Beispiele) ..Qualität? 
Aber ist auch alles Geschmackssache. Ich schau übrigens mittlerweile seltenst Fernsehn. 99,9% ist Volksverdummung.
So und nu...back to Topic.


----------



## Untutored (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Und genau dagegen könnte ich unzählige Formate der Privaten aufzählen. 
Aber richtig, brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren.


----------



## kati48268 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

So viel Traffic...
Da wollen wir Weisheiten nicht so untergehen lassen und einfach mal wiederholen:



gründler schrieb:


> *Warum versteht niemand das Tierschützern jegliches Angeln ein Dorn im Auge ist????*
> Die wollen Angeln und Jagd komplett verbieten egal ob du C&R'ler bist oder Kochpopttangler oder Selektierer,für die ist Angeln Tierqual egal wie ihr sie ausübt.


 


gründler schrieb:


> Die ganzen Bauern haben damals auch so geredet wie einige hier reden,was wollen die da oben von uns, ich schlachte und halte weiter wie ich es immer getan habe.
> 
> Und wo sind se nun geblieben,entweder Hof dicht gemacht weil Auflagen nicht eingehalten wurden,und Haltung und Schlachtung aufs übelste geregelt,und Hausschlachtungen wurden gleich verboten wegen Nahrungsmittelüberwachung.
> 
> Wer nun glaubt das kann uns Jägern und Anglern ja nie passieren der warte mal die nächsten Jahre ab.


 
Glaub mir, Gründler, die meisten glauben es nicht 
und werden es erst merken, 
wenn es Realität ist.


----------



## Sharpo (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



kati48268 schrieb:


> So viel Traffic...
> Da wollen wir Weisheiten nicht so untergehen lassen und einfach mal wiederholen:
> 
> 
> ...



Warum auch?

Viele haben den Mist aus den 80igern gar nicht miterlebt.
Vorstandsarbeit ist vielen auch gar nicht bekannt. Gehn ja nicht mal zu JHV.

In den "aktuellen" Vorbereitungslehrgängen wird doch die "neue" VDSF Doktrin gelehrt.

Wie soll man da auf Restriktionen aufmerksam werden? Nur dumm Schauen und Motzen wenn eine weiter Strecke gesperrt wird.
Aber ist ja auch zu unserem besten. Die anderen 10km werden ja nicht gesperrt, also Klappe halten.
20 Jahre später sind dann auch die anderen 10km dran. Schnauze halten sonst wird uns der Vereinsteich abgenommen. Können ja dankbar sein...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Habe mal das OT um die Memmingen -Videos gelöscht - hier geht's um die Fernsehdoku von gestern abend..


----------



## gründler (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ich würde diese Zeilen lieber gar nicht niederschreiben wollen und wünschte mir wir würden endlich mal verstehen wohin diese Reise gehen soll,und wir alle mal zusammen gegen unsere feinde arbeiten würden.

Wir tun alle das gleiche Haken auswerfen mit Ködern dran,und genau das ist der Punkt,wir wissen schon vorher das wir Haken auswerfen und fische an einer Schnur durchs Wasser kurbeln,oder sie gar mit Schnur und co.verlieren und sie dann damit rumschwimmen müssen usw usw usw. die liste ist lang.

Alle tun wir das gleiche,und erst wenn der fisch im Kescher liegt trennt sich ein bißchen die Spreu vom Weizen.

Und kein Angler kann sich dem entziehen. (Dumme Bauern verstehen was ich damit meine ^^ ).


|wavey:


----------



## Zoddl (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das müssen sich auch all jene vor Augen halten, welche die im Film gezeigten Handlungen verurteilen und sich als ethisch höherstehende Angler sehen:
> *Vor dem Gesetz macht der waidgerechteste Angler genau das Gleiche wie die da im Film gezeigten und von vielen hier verurteilten "Puffangler":*
> Er hat nur (sofern er den Fisch essen will) eine juristisch anerkannte Entschuldigung dafür!!!
> 
> So von wegen Glashaus und so..................


Da hat der Herr Regissör offensichtlich kein gläsernes Eigenheim? Dem ist der Zusammenhang zwischen Tierschutz und Angeln irgendwann wohl abhanden gekommen.
Geb dir mal also vollumfänglich Recht!


Wobei man aber trotzdem noch daraufhinweisen muss oder sollte, dass es zwischen "Puffangler" und "Puffbetreiber" einen wesentlichen Unterschied gibt. Der eine geht im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten (Anfänger, Einsteiger) seiner Passion nach, der andere macht hauptsächlich "Bussiness". Letzteres ist durchaus kritikbelastbar, da "Bussiness" auch Pflichten beinhaltet die andere Betreiber durchaus ernst nehmen. 







Nur mal so:
Das einzig traurige Fazit, dass ich aus dieser Dokumentation ziehe... und das ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung... das ich um einen dort gezeigten Stör zu fangen, tatsächlich auf einen Puff angewiesen bin. Die gab es früher auf ganz natürliche Weise in *unseren* damals noch natürlichen grossen Flüssen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ich weiß nur eins: Solcherlei Ausstrahlungen werden den lokalen Anpöbelfaktor von Gutmenschenseite nur noch erhöhen.

Und das geht mir allerschwerstens auf den Wecker. Ich lasse keinen Müll rumfahren und schaue, dass ich mich auch sonst so anständig wie möglich am Wasser benehme.

Und dafür muss ich mich IMO nicht von irgendwelchen pseudointellektuellen Rollkragenpulliträgern blöd zulabern lassen.

Ich geh ja auch nicht gezielt auf den Tennisplatz, auf dem deren Kinder spielen, und schreie lauthals mal pauschal rum: "Das ist verwerflich, hier werden Kinder zum Leistungssport gezwungen, das ist Missbrauch" oder so ähnlich.

Mit welchem Recht kommen die daher und stressen oder beleidigen einen sogar?

Ich bin ernsthaft am überlegen, wie ich mich effektiv mit legalen Mitteln dagegen wehren kann. 

DAS wäre für mich schon fast ein Grund, mir so ne Action-Go-Pro-Cam zuzulegen.

Und dann den Leuten den freundlichen Hinweis mitzuteilen: "Ihre soeben mir gegenüber geäußerten Worte erfüllen den Tatbestand der Beleidigung und Nötigung. Vielen Dank für das gelieferte Beweismaterial, dieses werde ich umgehend der Polizei übergeben. Bitte Name und Adresse, Anzeige folgt."

Dann wird eben mal zurück-angezeigt. Hab echt die Schnauze voll von dem ganzen Ökoterror usw. Die meinen wohl, sie können sich alles erlauben.

Nen Vogel im Straßenverkehr zeigen kann übelst teuer werden. Und dann sollen die einfach so davonkommen, wenn die einen z. T. massiv persönlich beschimpfen, beleidigen, Steine ins Wasser werfen und einen damit gezielt stören, belästigen usw?

Kann ja wohl nicht sein. Aber es bringt ja nix, den Typen eine auf die Nuss zu geben - damit tut man ihnen ja nur nen Gefallen und sich selber gar keinen. Aber gefallen lassen kann man sich sowas halt auch nicht.

Und darum finde ich es äußerst schäbig, dass derlei Sendungen den Hetzfaktor in der Bevölkerung noch weiter anstacheln. Die große Masse ist leider strunzdumm und schmeißt alle Angler in einen Topf.

Man muss sich vor dem Start ans Wasser z. T. ja schon mit Wehren gegenüber solchen Leute beschäftigen, anstatt die Gehirnenergie in Montagen usw. zu stecken.

Oder bei solch unterirdischem Wetter raus, bei dem man sicher sein kann, niemand zu treffen.


----------



## Schmokk (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur eins: Solcherlei Ausstrahlungen werden den lokalen Anpöbelfaktor von Gutmenschenseite nur noch erhöhen.
> 
> Und das geht mir allerschwerstens auf den Wecker. Ich lasse keinen Müll rumfahren und schaue, dass ich mich auch sonst so anständig wie möglich am Wasser benehme.
> 
> ...



Gut formuliert! So würde ich es unterschreiben!


----------



## TimSchmidt (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Also meine Meinung:

ich fand die doku nicht ganz so schlimm, hätte schlimmer sein können. Sicher, ein paar Sachen gewollt unglücklich ins (falsche) Licht gerückt und unterschwellige Botschaften gesendet (Bierflasche, Zigaretten, dicker Bierbauch etc.).

Dennoch, finde ich, liegt es an jedem einzelnen, unser Bild ins rechte Licht zu stellen:

Lasst keine leeren Bierflaschen rumliegen (wenn man überhaupt was trinken muss beim angeln), räumt euren Müll gleich weg, nicht erst beim Einpacken (oder gar nicht), auch wenn es heiß ist, MUSS es OK - frei sein ?!? Lasst die getöteten Fische nicht offen rumliegen. Ein Spaziergänger interpretiert einen Reflex des Fisches vllt. als "Hoppla, der lebt ja noch".

Wir setzen den Leuten die Brille auf, durch die wir gesehen werden wollen !!!


----------



## Zoddl (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



gründler schrieb:


> Wer nun glaubt das kann uns Jägern und Anglern ja nie passieren der warte mal die nächsten Jahre ab.


Im Kaufland gibts ja nun schon länger Jagd- und Goldfasan, Stücke vom Reh, Stücke vom Wildschwein, Hasen u/o Kaninchen zu kaufen. Wer also einen Kaufland in der Nähe hat, ist somit nicht mehr auf die Jagd angewiesen.


----------



## wrdaniel (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ich finde das Fazit des Films durchaus OK.

Der Journalist wird weiter angeln. Sein Sohn wird weiter angeln. Dieser soll den Respekt vor der Kreatur lernen. Es ist nicht bewiesen das Fische Schmerzen erleiden.

Wenn man jemandem was ankreiden muss, sind es die Vollpfosten von Anglern die dort gefilmt wurden. Nicht weil sie sich haben filmen lassen, sondern wegen ihres Verhaltens.


----------



## Franz_16 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Dieser soll den Respekt vor der Kreatur lernen.



Da muss man wieder die Frage von Siever aufwerfen:
*Was hat dieser Typ seinem Sohn denn vorher beigebracht?* 
Bevor er entschieden hat ihm zu lernen, dass er mit Fischen so umgehen soll, als würden sie Schmerzen empfinden ???


----------



## wrdaniel (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Wie immer kann man sich alles so hin biegen wie man es möchte. Ich gehe davon aus, dass er ihm auch vorher schon einen gewissen Respekt gelehrt hat.

Wenn ich entscheiden müsste wer seinem Jungen (falls vorhanden) mehr Respekt vor einer lebenden Kreatur vermittelt, der Reporter oder der Besitzer des Forellenpuffs, fiele mir die Wahl nicht schwer. Muss allerdings nicht sein dass ich damit richtig liege.


----------



## olaft64 (10. September 2013)

Genau so sehe ich es auch- Achtung vor dem Geschöpf Fisch- ob für Bratpfanne oder C&R- sollte da sein und liessen einige Kollegen unserer Zunft vermissen. 

Ein professioneller Puffbetreiber sollte auch wissen,  um was es dem Fernsehen geht- wie die, die bei dem Anruf aufgelegt haben. Die Angler und der Betreiber haben sich selbst disqualifiziert. 

Einzig die Sequenz aus den USA,  die im Vergleich zum deutschen Experten vollkommen ungleich gewichtet war, ist tendenziös. Plus die Selbstueberhoehung aIs Besserangler mit Fliegenrute. 

In Summe ein gut gemachter und für mich seriöser Bericht- im Privatfernsehen sehe ich Anderes...

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Esox60 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

#hHi.

Teile der deutschen Anglerschaft haben jahrelang um diese Doku gebettelt, und jetzt haben wir sie bekommen.
Ewige C&R Diskussionen in den einschlägigen Foren und den bekannten Magazinen, eine Unzahl von You Tube Filmchen , und  eine wachsende Anzahl von Anglernachwuchs, die nicht müde werden sich offen als edle Releaser zu profilieren, mussten ja irgendwann solch eine Recherche nach sich ziehen.

Das die beprangerten Machenschaften gerade von einem Angelkollegen in den Focus der Öffentlichkeit gerückt wurden, grenzt an Selbststellerei.
Aber vieleicht findet er ja Trost und freunschaftliche Verbundenheit bei genanntem Teichbesitzer. Schließlich scheint auch bei ihm der gesunde Menschenverstand in den Hintergrund zu treten , wenn es darum geht, dem schnöden Mammon nachzujagen.

In einer Zeit, in der eine schleichende aber ständige Verweichlichung der Gesellschaft stattfindet, ist es manchmal besser , so sensible Themen nicht künstlich hochzukochen.

Bleibt zu hoffen, daß uns das gemeine Wiesenhof-Huhn den Arsch rettet, und ein paar zurückgesetzte Fische, nicht ganz so schwer auf die öffentliche Meinung schlagen.

 LG Frank


----------



## Berk (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

„Können Fische Schmerz empfinden“ sollte wohl das zentrale Thema sein. Hat man mal kurz angesprochen zu Beginn. Bis dahin war es noch brauchbar. Wobei- warum äußert sich Auwa nur zum Geld, wenn er über Schmerzen von Fischen reden soll? Genau- weil er das muss…

Reise nach USA zu “wichtigen“ Forschern. Warum eigentlich USA? Weil es in der EU oder DEU keine gibt, die das auch so sehen, oder ist ne Dienstreise nach Übersee auf GEZ-Kosten einfach cooler, als nach Buxtehude? Warum durfte sich die Amerikanerin zu Arlinghausens Theorie äußern, er aber nicht zu Ihrer?

Egal, Flieger zurück- nach good old Germany…nächstes Kapitel im Drehbuch: Die Realität!!!
Was könnte man da machen? Einen Filmausschnitt zeigen. Hm, ein Film zeigen wie „Caught in the act“ von Bob Roberts und Stuart Walker? Ach was…das vermittelt zu viel Professionalität gepaart mit Leidenschaft zum Angeln. Dann doch lieber erst mal Werbevideo...und danach dann Live-Aufnahmen! Was machen wir denn da? Evtl mal kurz nen “Profi“ zeigen? Ne, hatten wir schon- die reden nur übers Geld…na dann: raus zum Volk, zeigen was richtig abgeht! Einfach mal biertrinkende Angler am FoPu filmen- kommt immer gut. Ok, jetzt aber dann mal Profis im Element zeigen? Geht klar: Ab an den Großfischpuff!! Jetzt wird es wichtig: mindestens jede Minute muss ne Bierflasche zu sehen sein!!!! Dann einfach Schema wie vorher- such dir nen dummen oder einfach einen, der vor der Kamera nervös wird.

Ok zwischendurch etwas C&R. Ja, ist in D verboten. Nun könnte man einfach mal schauen, was unsere Nachbaren, Europa oder auch - das durch meine Abgaben bereiste - Amerika das so handhaben im Vergleich zu uns…ach was- besser Fragen stellen, wie viele Anzeigen es schon gab. „Was keine? Und das im am stärksten reglementierten Bundesland??“ (Und ich dachte, dass ich als Bayer den Zonk habe…  ). Ach übrigens Herr Journalist: In Bayern gab es schon genug, eigentlich auch deutschlandweit! Da hat man es in SH ja anscheinend gut.

Was hat man früher in der Schule schon gelernt? Genau, das aller wichtigste IMMER zum Ende- denn das bleibt hängen. 
Daher mein Fazit dieser Doku: Angler gehen aus Fischgeilheit angeln! Nur deswegen! Oder? Ne, die Fischgeilen löten sich dabei auch noch zu! Natur genießen? Geht schlecht in nem überfüllten FoPu mitten im Wohngebiet! Fischen kein Leiden zufügen- wenn ich die letzten geschlachteten hernehme- ne, die werden ja misshandelt! 

Da aber immer das wichtigste zum Schluss kommt: Das zentrale Thema wird außer zu Beginn nicht mehr behandelt. Dafür gibt’s in der Schule bestenfalls eine 5…nur leider sind wir nicht in der Schule…also Note 1 von PETA…danke, mein angelnder Bärendiensterweiser!!

Ach ja- nächstes mal bitte ne Doku, was Ihre anderen Kollegen - zb Hauptstadtkorrespondenten – so nach der Arbeit alles machen  

Das ist mit Glück RTL-Niveau...sehr einseitig und populistisch fast nur biertrinkende Puffangler zu zeigen! Von RTL2 kennt man so etwas eigentlich...und wenn ich dran denke, dass es auch noch ein Angler war... *kopfschüttel* Wann hört es auf, dass wir Angler denen, die uns eh auf dem Kicker haben immer Argumente gegen unser Hobby auf dem Silbertablett präsentieren?


----------



## snofla (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Da wir ja der ortsansässige Angelverein hier in Vreden sind muss ich mich wundern wie viel Interesse dieser Film (der letzte Teil mit den Forellenteichbesitzer) hier in der Politik ausgelöst hat.
Konnte mir heute schon einiges anhören von bestimmten Leuten ,leider sind wir durch diese Berichtserstattung der "Forellenteiche" in eine Ecke gedrängt worden wo wir nicht hin wollten und m. M. auch nicht hin gehören......................we will see


----------



## Esox60 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Berk schrieb:


> „Können Fische Schmerz empfinden“ sollte wohl das zentrale Thema sein. Hat man mal kurz angesprochen zu Beginn. Bis dahin war es noch brauchbar. Wobei- warum äußert sich Auwa nur zum Geld, wenn er über Schmerzen von Fischen reden soll? Genau- weil er das muss…
> 
> Reise nach USA zu “wichtigen“ Forschern. Warum eigentlich USA? Weil es in der EU oder DEU keine gibt, die das auch so sehen, oder ist ne Dienstreise nach Übersee auf GEZ-Kosten einfach cooler, als nach Buxtehude? Warum durfte sich die Amerikanerin zu Arlinghausens Theorie äußern, er aber nicht zu Ihrer?
> 
> ...



#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6

Geld verdient - nach mir die Sintflut

LG Frank


----------



## phirania (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ist in der Mediathek vom NDR.
> Brauchst auf keine Wiederholung warten.



Braucht keiner die wiederholung.....#d#d#d
Schon garnicht die Öffendlichkeit,so nicht....


----------



## gründler (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Im Kaufland gibts ja nun schon länger Jagd- und Goldfasan, Stücke vom Reh, Stücke vom Wildschwein, Hasen u/o Kaninchen zu kaufen. Wer also einen Kaufland in der Nähe hat, ist somit nicht mehr auf die Jagd angewiesen.


 



Recha.mal wo die herkommen,bezw.ob das auch immer so alles drin ist was drauf steht.Welcher Städ'ler kann heute noch Rehwild von Damwild im geschmack unterscheiden,vom Hasen will ich gar net anfangen,und wenn se dann mal wirklich einen miot Schrot im Balch kriegen und aufn ersten Korn beißen fangen se an zu weinen  ^^

An der Küste kaufen die touris ja auch Lachse,das diese Mefös sind juckt die doch nicht,da steht dran Lachs muss also auch Lachs sein.Und Barsch läßt sich auch ganz gut als Zanderfilet verhöckern.Hab ich hier vor der tür zu genüge der touri kauft und es ist ihm egal hauptsache happa happa.

(Ja es gibt auch leute die sich nicht verarschen lassen,aber das sind wenige).


Aber versteh schon wo du drauf raus willst zoddl. 

#h


----------



## Aal-Rounder (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



phirania schrieb:


> Braucht keiner die wiederholung.....#d#d#d
> Schon garnicht die Öffendlichkeit,so nicht....



Leider schon geschehen.....

Heute um 17:00 Uhr auf ARD Einsplus.
Morgen 10:15 Uhr auf ARD Einsplus.
Übermorgen 07:15 Uhr auf ARD Einsplus.

Und das ist nur der Anfang. Dieses Jahr wird es noch min. 15 mal ausgestrahlt, damit das auch jeder Bundesbürger mitbekommt zu jeder Tages und Uhrzeit. #c


----------



## gründler (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Aal-Rounder schrieb:


> Leider schon geschehen.....
> 
> Heute um 17:00 Uhr auf ARD Einsplus.
> Morgen 10:15 Uhr auf ARD Einsplus.
> ...


 
Ohh der Autor persönlich????

#h


----------



## Esox60 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Aal-Rounder schrieb:


> Leider schon geschehen.....
> 
> Heute um 17:00 Uhr auf ARD Einsplus.
> Morgen 10:15 Uhr auf ARD Einsplus.
> ...



Hoffentlich wird das keine Serie.....

Bei der nächsten Folge sehen wir dann einen schmuddeligen Angler der solange mit Bier auf GEZ- Kosten abgefüllt wird, bis er einen lebenden Köfi aufzieht......

LG Frank


----------



## feko (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Vollkommen wurscht!!!!!
> 
> *Angeln per se ist rechtlich Tierquälerei.*
> ...



Und da gehts weiter,ich bin seit über 20 jahren begeisteter Aquarianer-ich sehe auch was die Haltung von Fischen und anderen Tieren angeht,ziemlich schwarz.
Nicht nur an der Angelei wird gerüttelt.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



olaft64 schrieb:


> Genau so sehe ich es auch- Achtung vor dem Geschöpf Fisch- ob für Bratpfanne oder C&R- sollte da sein und liessen einige Kollegen unserer Zunft vermissen.
> 
> Ein professioneller Puffbetreiber sollte auch wissen,  um was es dem Fernsehen geht- wie die, die bei dem Anruf aufgelegt haben. Die Angler und der Betreiber haben sich selbst disqualifiziert.



Es ist das große Problem der Menschheit, daß es leider viel zu viele Vollidioten gibt.
Das erlebt man überall.
Egal ob im Straßenverkehr oder am Fischwasser...

Die gezeigten Puffbesucher haben nur gezeigt, daß sie nicht können was sie tun und es nicht mal merken.
Also sind sie, mangels Zurechnungsfähigkeit, Schuldunfähig!

Der Puffbesitzer wußte aber ziehmlich sicher ganz genau, was er tat:

Die Reportage wird aber hauptsächlich bei Anglern Interesse finden.
:mAlso kostenlose Fernsehwerbung!
Da zeigt man doch gerne mal einen seiner Störe in seiner ganzen Größe...

Was schert ihn die Meinung derer, die sowieso nicht in den Puff gehen?
Die möglichen rechtlichen Folgen nimmt er in Kauf.
Und er kann js nix dafür, wenn sich die Kunden nicht an die Gesetze halten...

Negative Werbung erreicht ihre Ziele durch die Hintertür:
Seine Anlagen bekommen, wie diese Diskussion zeigt, Aufmerksamkeit!
Der Name bleibt hängen.


----------



## Untutored (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



gründler schrieb:


> Recha.mal wo die herkommen,bezw.ob das auch immer so alles drin ist was drauf steht.Welcher Städ'ler kann heute noch Rehwild von Damwild im geschmack unterscheiden,vom Hasen will ich gar net anfangen,und wenn se dann mal wirklich einen miot Schrot im Balch kriegen und aufn ersten Korn beißen fangen se an zu weinen  ^^
> 
> An der Küste kaufen die touris ja auch Lachse,das diese Mefös sind juckt die doch nicht,da steht dran Lachs muss also auch Lachs sein.Und Barsch läßt sich auch ganz gut als Zanderfilet verhöckern.Hab ich hier vor der tür zu genüge der touri kauft und es ist ihm egal hauptsache happa happa.
> 
> ...



Ich muss das ja garnicht unterscheiden können. Ebensowenig muss ich Wild schießen oder ausbeinen können. Nicht umsonst gibt es die Arbeitsteilung.
Und vom Geschmack her gibt es jaaaaanz sicher etwas, was auch du nicht unterschieden könntest. 

Ich vermute du willst nur darstellen, dass es kaum noch ein Bewusstsein für unser Essen gibt. Wo kommt es her, wie wird es verarbeitet etc. 
Ich beobachte es auch bei mir selber, dass ich manchmal die Massentierhaltung und die Moral (unabsichtlich) verdränge sobald ich das Plastikfleisch in die Pfanne haue.|rolleyes 
Es ist heute noch so das ich keine Milch frisch aus dem Euter trinke, H-Milch hingegen schon.

Und mit den Touris, denen ist es auch nicht egal, sie werden schlicht und einfach betrogen. Ein Geschäft basiert immer ein wenig auf Vertrauen. Die Leute wollen eine gute Zeit und dazu zählt auch der Fisch also vertrauen Sie dem Urlaubsort. Ich denke keiner will verarscht werden.#d


----------



## Brettener86 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Interessante Reportage. Die selben Fragen, die dort gestellt werden gehen mir nämlich auch schon lange durch den Kopf.

Das Schlimme ist, als Veit meinte er würde trotzdem weiter angeln, auch wenn Fische Schmerzen empfinden würden, dachte ich erst "was für ein *********". Paar Momente später musste ich mir allerdings eingestehen, dass auch ich derzeit davon ausgehe, dass Fische Schmerzen fühlen können. Trotzdem angle ich weiter.

Selbstbetrug könnte man das nennen.


----------



## Aal-Rounder (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



gründler schrieb:


> Ohh der Autor persönlich????
> 
> #h



_"Jetzt wird es Interessant und spannend mit meinem Beitritt zu dem Thread.

Also, meinen Sohn habe ich nur als Vorwand benutzt, damit sich meine Freunde nach der Ausstrahlung nicht von mir abwenden oder mir wohlmöglich den Hals umdrehen. 

Professor Dr. Arlinghaus habe ich mit Absicht nicht so lange zu Wort kommen lassen. Er hat mir leider nicht die Wahrheit erzählt die ich hören wollte und für die mich eine bestimmte Organisation bezahlt hat. Und da ich schon seit einem Jahr nicht mehr Urlaub in Amerika gemacht habe wegen meinen vielen Ostsee-Trips, kam mir die Idee auf Rechnung der GEZ-Zahler zu reisen. Die Säurespritzendeamiforscherin hat auch gut in meine Story gepasst, also nichts wie hin da. Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle für euer Geld #6.

Nach dem Urlaub musste ich den Auftrag erledigen und weil ich eh der Beste bin und alles besser kann und über alles und jedem stehe, habe ich euch einfach mal ALLE durch den Dreck gezogen. 

War/ist mir auch total egal welche Ursachen das für mein Hobby haben könnte :vik: ."
















======================================================
_
Spaß bei Seite. Ich bin nicht Carsten Rau oder wie er sich nennt. Das da oben ^^ ist mehr oder weniger nur scherzhaft gemeint. Wie kommst du da drauf das ich der Autor sein soll ?
Hab einfach nur geguckt wann die nächste Wiederholung ist.


----------



## Untutored (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Es ist das große Problem der Menschheit, daß es leider viel zu viele Vollidioten gibt.
> Das erlebt man überall.
> Egal ob im Straßenverkehr oder am Fischwasser...
> 
> ...



Logisch ging es dem nur um die Werbung. Er hat ja die ganze Zeit wie ein Honigkuchenpferdchen gegrinst und sein Geschäft angepriesen. Und dann hat er auch nochmal angerufen damit das Fernsehen auch nochmal wieder kommt. 
Nein negative Werbung ist negative Werbung. Das war gute Werbung.
- Er hat alles angepriesen was er hat -> Forelle vs. Trophäe
- Ohne Schein Angeln geht auch
- Es gibt Bier und Mukke
- Schön billig
- Geile Stimmung

Das sein Image ein wenig gelitten hat ist Wurscht. Wie du schon sagtest, seine Klientel wirds Interessieren.


----------



## phreak (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Nachdem ich den Bericht gesehen habe, habe ich gleich mal mein Profilbild geändert. 

Im Grunde soll der Bericht zum Nachdenken und sensibilisieren dienen. Und mich hat er zum Nachdenken bewogen. Und handhaben werde ich es wie der Berichterstatter selbst, angeln ja, aber mit dem nötigen Respekt gegenüber der Natur. 

Gruß Phreak


----------



## lute (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



orgel schrieb:


> Du musst nur lange genug suchen und du findest immer jemanden, der das sagt und macht, was man für die Sendung braucht...



So schaut es aus. Genau wie der Betreiber des gezeigten FoPu. Davor hat es sicher reihenweise Absagen für den "Reporter" geregnet, von Leuten welche ein gesundes Misstrauen an den Tag legen, wenn die Leute vom Fernsehen anrufen.
 Grundsätzlich ist es ratsam, sich nicht im Fernsehen zu profilieren. Die erzählen einem vorher sowieso was von Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen und an Ende kommt dabei etwas ganz anderes heraus. Kann gut gehen, wird es aber in der Regel nicht. 

Da hat sich der FoPu-Betreiber auf eine schöne gratis Werbung gefreut und hat nen dicken Arschtritt bekommen. 
Aber bei den Zuständen an dem Dingen geschieht ihm das auch Recht. Darunter müssen jetzt nämlich alle vernünftigen Angler leiden.
Und hier ist er wieder mein Ruf nach mehr Kontrollen. Wenigsten an diesen Puffs, wo kaum jemand einen Fischereischein vorweisen kann.


----------



## gründler (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Aal-Rounder schrieb:


> _"Jetzt wird es Interessant und spannend mit meinem Beitritt zu dem Thread._
> 
> _Also, meinen Sohn habe ich nur als Vorwand benutzt, damit sich meine Freunde nach der Ausstrahlung nicht von mir abwenden oder mir wohlmöglich den Hals umdrehen. _
> 
> ...


 
Na dann....

Nur so ne vermutung gewesen,ging mir da gerade durch'n Kopf und wegen 1 Beitrag,ich sage immer das was ich denke,das mögen viele nicht aber mich juckt das nicht ich fahre da gut mit. 

Na dann mal Welcome im "Angler-Krieg".

#h


----------



## Taxidermist (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

@Aal Rounder, 
herzlich willkommen im AB,
cooler Einstieg!

Jürgen


----------



## Deep Down (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



phreak schrieb:


> ........angeln ja, aber mit dem nötigen Respekt gegenüber der Natur.
> 
> Gruß Phreak



Was eigentlich im eigenen Handeln eine Selbstverständlichkeit ist und eigentlich keiner besonderen Erwähnung bedarf!


----------



## phreak (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Untutored schrieb:


> Logisch ging es dem nur um die Werbung. Er hat ja die ganze Zeit wie ein Honigkuchenpferdchen gegrinst und sein Geschäft angepriesen. Und dann hat er auch nochmal angerufen damit das Fernsehen auch nochmal wieder kommt.
> Nein negative Werbung ist negative Werbung. Das war gute Werbung.
> - Er hat alles angepriesen was er hat -> Forelle vs. Trophäe
> - Ohne Schein Angeln geht auch
> ...


Gebe dir da vollkommen recht. Ich hatte schon fast den Eindruck, dass es bei den meisten Anglern im Video um eine Selbstwertproblemematik gehe. Je größer, schwerer und außergewöhnlicher der Fisch, desto höher das gegenseitige Prestige unter den Anglern. :what: Und da wären wir bei einem anderen Thema, was hier nichts zur Sache tut. 

Gruß Phreak


----------



## Lui Nairolf (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



phreak schrieb:


> Im Grunde soll der Bericht zum Nachdenken und sensibilisieren dienen. Und mich hat er zum Nachdenken bewogen. Und handhaben werde ich es wie der Berichterstatter selbst, angeln ja, aber mit dem nötigen Respekt gegenüber der Natur.



Hat dich erst der Bericht dazu veranlasst???


Gesendet von meinem Handy - entschuldigt die Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## Fin (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur eins: Solcherlei Ausstrahlungen werden den lokalen Anpöbelfaktor von Gutmenschenseite nur noch erhöhen.



Glaube ich nicht. Wie ein andere User hier schon schrieb kam vor gut einer Woche eine sehr postivie Reportage über die Forellenpuffromantik( selber Sender). Und beim täglichen Streetfishing an der Spree haben mich auch bisher nur Angler gefragt:"na...schon was gefangen?". Also keine Erhöhung des Anpöbelfaktor bemerkbar


----------



## phreak (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Hat dich erst der Bericht dazu veranlasst???
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Handy - entschuldigt die Rechtschreibfehler.


Nein, aber es wird mir halt bewusster. Ich gehe stets mit dem nötigen Respekt ans Wasser. Aber es ist halt doch was anderes, wenn es wieder präsenter wird. 

Gruß Phreak

Edit: Zumindest bestätigt es mich in meiner Vorgehensweise.


----------



## Werner Kampmann (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Gute Doku!


----------



## Taxidermist (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Der "Beitrag" war übrigends nicht die erste Doku des Herrn Rau zum Thema Fisch, da gab es 2010 eine Doku zum Kutterangeln auf Dorsch!

http://www.pier53.de/dokumentationen_detail.asp?bereich=reportagen&id=197960

Das ist die HP seiner Produktionsfirma über die auch der neueste Film 
produziert wurde.

Jürgen


----------



## Aal-Rounder (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



gründler schrieb:


> Na dann....
> 
> ......wegen 1 Beitrag,.....
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank. Habe mich gestern extra angemeldet nachdem ich die Sendung verfolgt habe, da ich auch meinen Kommentar abgeben wollte. Ich bin auch sehr sauer was da so passiert ist und wie das ganze rübergebracht wurde und das alle über einen Kamm geschert wurden. Aber das meiste/alles wurde ja eh schon gesagt.

Ich kann für mich definitiv sagen das der Fisch schmerzen oder etwas derartig ähnliches empfindet. Denn wenn er den Knüppel auf den Kopf bekommt, hüpft/springt/windet sich der Fisch bestimmt nicht aus Freude. Selbst wenn ich den Wurm mit dem Hacken durchstosse windet er sich wie verrückt und will sich befreien, weil er etwas spührt (wie auch immer). Aber wie es Brettener86 schon geschrieben hat und Veit es sagt, so mache auch ich weiter damit.

Was ich aber richtig schlimm fand waren diese Tophänen-Puffs. Ich habe ja schon so den ein oder anderen FoPu gesehen, aber immer nur mit Portionsfischen oder auch mal bis 3kg. Alles schön und gut habe ich nicht dagegen, aber was dort gezeigt wurde war skandalös und müsste sofort verboten werden! Absolut nichts gegen C&R, aber doch nicht in so einem Tümpel wo die Kreatur im Jahr 180mal gefangen wird. Hoffentlich werden diese Anlagen demnächst mal richtig unter die Lupe genommen von den Behörden. Also nichts gegen FoPu, aber diese Riesenfische........NO WAY!!!


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Gedanken:
1. Tolles Thema!

2. Der Film war mir zu plakativ und zu gestellt. Die Aussagen zu vorgefertigt. Bildschnitt, Reihenfolge und Auswahl des gezeigten fertigten die Meinung des Zuschauers vor. Das verleiht dem Film (ich schreibe bewusst nicht "Bericht oder Doku") permanent einen äußerst faden Beigeschmack, obwohl ich eigentlich auf kritische Reportagen stehe. Dass die im Film gestellten Fragen (und sei es nur aus dem Off) diverse male überhaupt nicht zu den Antworten der Interviewten passen, wirkt dank Schnitt an der richtigen Stelle sehr bewusst dargestellt und lassen den Interviewten auf den ersten Blick ziemlich blöd dar stehen (auf dem zweiten Blick fehlt einfach eine ganze Sequenz!).

3. In der 28. Minute hätte man den Namen des Anglers im Video schwärzen sollen. Auch wenn man sein Verhalten durchaus kritisch betrachten könnte, hat der Sender eine Verantwortung. Als der Film in Minute 32 durch die Blume zur Anzeige aufrief, fiel mir fast die Kinnlade herunter. Die Hetzjagd ist hiermit eröffnet...

4. Die Betonung des Filmes liegt ständig auf der "Fischqual", beispielsweise bei der Heilbuttszene in der 28. Minute. Dabei werden Vergleiche außer Acht gelassen. Dauert der Drill bereits nach Ansicht des Autors "quälend lang", lässt er sämtliche Alternativen außen vor. Jedes Netz und jede Langleine ist i.d.R. hundertmal langsamer als ein Angeldrill. (was danach mit dem Fisch passiert darf natürlich durchaus als fragwürdig eingestuft werden)
 Die Frage: "Fische zum Verzehr mit der Angel fangen, Ja oder nein" lässt sich so nicht stellen. Es müsste heißen: "Fisch essen ja oder nein." Es gibt keine waidgerechtere Fangmethode als die Angelei. Hält man die Kamera natürlich nur auf Stümper und streut einseitige Informationen rein, wirft das bei Unkundigen ein sehr schlechtes Bild auf die Angelei, bei Kundigen hingegen ein schlechtes Bild auf die Stümper und auf den Regisseur des Filmes.

5. Im Kontrast dazu der Autor. Hach herrlich. Angeln in der Natur (dazu noch mit der Fliege, wie publikumswirksam!) erscheint im Anbetracht zum Rest des Filmes wie eine Ausnahme. In der stilvoll eingerichteten Wohnung brät Superpapa seiner Familie den fangfrischen Fisch (Tötungssequenzen gab es zuvor nicht) und sogar die Kerzen stehen (wie jeden Abend) brennend auf dem Tisch. Die Sehnsucht nach neuen Proletenanglern mit Bier und ohne Tötungskenntnisse wächst...

6. Das Fazit gefällt, kann die Aufmachung des Films aber auch nicht retten.


Ergebnis: Der Film behandelt die eigentliche Fragestellung nach dem Schmerz nur am Rande. Der Schwerpunkt liegt auf Effekthascherei, Fremdschämsequenzen und dem Darstellen von kritisch betrachteten Auswüchsen der Anglerschaft als Normalität. Der Konsum des Films bereitete mir ähnliche Gefühle wie das Lesen einer Bildzeitung. Meinungsmache durch Polemik und einseitiger Darstellung, die dem Stammtischpublikum sicher gut mundet, das Bild von der Realität aber leider drastisch verzerrt.

Ich angle übrigens seit 20 Jahren, bin einiges an schlechter Berichterstattung und "Ausnahmeanglern" gewohnt, aber eines war mir wirklich neu: Dass an einem Angelpuff Musik aus den Lautsprechern schallt! 
Es spricht für den Sensationsreporter, dass er auch diese Geschmacklosigkeit ausfindig gemacht hat und dem Zuschauer als Normalität präsentiert...


----------



## Fin (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> aber eines war mir wirklich neu: Dass an einem Angelpuff Musik aus den Lautsprechern schallt!



Das dachte ich mir auch. Absolut schreckliche Vorstellung....|abgelehn


----------



## Seifert (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> In 100 Jahren sind die Veganer in der Überzahl, in 200 Jahren werden nur noch Pillen gegessen.



Wat'n Glück: mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit liegt meine Asche dann schon lange auf'm Meeresgrund- vielleicht haben sich ein paar Fischkes daran delektiert -mir solls egal sein!!!!


----------



## Esox60 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Gedanken:
> 1. Tolles Thema!
> 
> 2. Der Film war mir zu plakativ und zu gestellt. Die Aussagen zu vorgefertigt. Bildschnitt, Reihenfolge und Auswahl des gezeigten fertigten die Meinung des Zuschauers vor. Das verleiht dem Film (ich schreibe bewusst nicht "Bericht oder Doku") permanent einen äußerst faden Beigeschmack, obwohl ich eigentlich auf kritische Reportagen stehe. Dass die im Film gestellten Fragen (und sei es nur aus dem Off) diverse male überhaupt nicht zu den Antworten der Interviewten passen, wirkt dank Schnitt an der richtigen Stelle sehr bewusst dargestellt und lassen den Interviewten auf den ersten Blick ziemlich blöd dar stehen (auf dem zweiten Blick fehlt einfach eine ganze Sequenz!).
> ...



Die beste Zusammenfassung des Films in diesem Thread.

#r   |good:


----------



## kati48268 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Gedanken:
> ...
> 5. Im Kontrast dazu der Autor. Hach herrlich. Angeln in der Natur (dazu noch mit der Fliege, wie publikumswirksam!) erscheint im Anbetracht zum Rest des Filmes wie eine Ausnahme. In der stilvoll eingerichteten Wohnung brät Superpapa seiner Familie den fangfrischen Fisch (Tötungssequenzen gab es zuvor nicht) und sogar die Kerzen stehen (wie jeden Abend) brennend auf dem Tisch. Die Sehnsucht nach neuen Proletenanglern mit Bier und ohne Tötungskenntnisse wächst...
> ...


Schön analysiert, besonders der Punkt 5.


----------



## Berk (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Gedanken:
> 1. Tolles Thema!
> 
> ...


 
Toll geschrieben...besonders den ersten Punkt will ich nochmal aufgreifen! Hobby mit Widerhaken - was hat das Thema eigentlich für ein riesen Potential! 

Kritische Betrachtung, evtl zeigen wie es anders geht (außer nur sich selbst als einzig wahren Angler darzustellen).

Aufzeigen, mit welchen Problemen Anglern konfrontiert werden. Auch das Ausarbeiten der Gründe, die für unser Hobby sprechen...

Da ich auch Punkt 5 echt klasse finde...
Ist der Macher des Filmes evtl nicht der, der am meisten auf Selbstdarstellung aus ist? Denn sein Weg des Angelns scheint ja der Richtige zu sein...alle anderen scheinen ja nur die Kreatur zu missachten. Sich selbst als Überangler darstellen- auf Kosten tausender Angler...ist das nun besser als die von ihm verteufelten CR`ler, welche anscheinend nur auf Selbstbeweihräucherung aus sind?


----------



## madpraesi (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Hallo Kollegen #h 
ich lese sehr gerne hier im Forum und habe schon vieles durch Euch gelernt  aber ich habe die letzte Zeit selten so viele HITS und KOMMENTARE für ein Thema in so einer kurzen Zeit gesehen.
Hut ab weiter so ...
Danke und Gruß Christian #h #h #h
Weiter so,,,,,,das sieht nach einem REKORD hier im AB aus #c#c#c#c
ODER ?????


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Danke für die wertschätzende Rückmeldung.



> Sehr geehrte Redaktionsmitglieder,
> 
> ich bin seit 20 Jahren Angler, verfolge mit großem Interesse Publikationen über mein Hobby und freue mich durchaus über kritische Berichterstattung.
> 
> ...




Eine Nacht drüber schlafen und ich schicke es morgen vllt. ab, wenn mein Ärger bis dahin nicht verklungen ist.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

In einer Szene wird ein Fisch in einen blauen Müllsack gesteckt, dies wird auch vorwurfsvoll komentiert, um dem Zuschauer zu zeigen wie minderwertig der Fisch für Angler ist.Ich benutze auch schon mal Müllsäcke zum einfrieren ganzer(größerer) Fische.
Dieser Carsten Rau trägt sie sicher standesgemäß im Weidenkörbchen nach Hause!
Bei dieser Sebstdarstellung, zu welcher er auch seine Familie schamlos eingespannt hat, hätte ich kotzen können.
Dabei war das erste Gewässer, an dem er mit Opa und Junior gefischt hat, auch ein Fopu, nur weniger überlaufen!

Jürgen


----------



## Ulli3D (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Wozu die Aufregung, lt. NDR haben 230.000 Zuschauer die Sendung eingeschaltet.


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Glaube ich nicht. Wie ein andere User hier schon schrieb kam vor gut  einer Woche eine sehr postivie Reportage über die Forellenpuffromantik(  selber Sender). Und beim täglichen Streetfishing an der Spree haben mich  auch bisher nur Angler gefragt:"na...schon was gefangen?". Also keine  Erhöhung des Anpöbelfaktor bemerkbar


Du wohnst offenbar auch nicht in einem Bundesland mit grünem MP, Scharen von moralisch einwandfreien Anti-Bahnhofs-Mitläuferprotestierern aus der Stadt (die dann Familienausflüge aufs Land unternehmen, bei denen sie die dortige Bevölkerung "belehren"), 90 00000 sinnlosen Anglerverboten und einem drohenden "ökologischen Fischereigesetz" im Hintergrund.

Komm mal an nem ganz normalen WE hier ans Wasser - ich wette mit Dir, Du ziehst dann nur noch mit ner Plasmakanone und/oder bei übelstmöglichem (= ausflüglerverscheuchendem) Wetter los.

Das ist hier schon mies genug, da brauchen wir nicht noch Extra-Anti-Angler-Hetze im Fernsehen.

Schon alleine deshalb bin ich stärkstens für die Aufhebung des Nachtangel-Verbots in BW - zu später Stunde liegen solche Freaks wenigstens ratzend in der Falle.

Von daher: Sei froh und dankbar, dass es bei Euch (noch) ganz anders auszusehen scheint!

Bitte nicht als persönlichen Angriff werten - ich habe nur den Eindruck, dass Angler aus "freieren" Regionen die hiesige Situation mangels Selbsterfahrung verständlicherweise manchmal nicht so richtig einschätzen können.


----------



## Fin (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Du wohnst offenbar auch nicht in einem Bundesland mit grünem MP, Scharen von moralisch einwandfreien Anti-Bahnhofs-Mitläuferprotestierern aus der Stadt (die dann Familienausflüge aufs Land unternehmen, bei denen sie die dortige Bevölkerung "belehren"), 90 00000 sinnlosen Anglerverboten und einem drohenden "ökologischen Fischereigesetz" im Hintergrund.
> 
> Komm mal an nem ganz normalen WE hier ans Wasser - ich wette mit Dir, Du ziehst dann nur noch mit ner Plasmakanone und/oder bei übelstmöglichem (= ausflüglerverscheuchendem) Wetter los.
> 
> ...



Ne ne schon okay. In Berlin gibt es sowas auch wenn man an den falschen Plätzen angelt(Touriecken). Aber stimmt schon, Brandenburg ist gleich um die Ecke und wohl eher ein Anglerparadies im Vergleich mit deinen Schilderungen. Hier wurde das Nachtangelverbot an der Spree zum glück ja wieder aufgehoben |supergri Und ansonsten verpiesel ich mich in NDS nur an die Elbe. 

Ich stimme zu, der gezeigte Stoff erhitzt absichtlich die Gemüter, aber er zeigt genauso Zustände die man nicht wegdiskutieren kann. Jedoch ist man aus "anderen" Bereichen schlimmeres gewohnt (Schießsport, div. Kampfsportarten, Jagen, Paintball, PC-Ballerspiele etc.) usw.


----------



## spike999 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> 5. Im Kontrast dazu der Autor. Hach herrlich. Angeln in der Natur (dazu noch mit der Fliege, wie publikumswirksam!) erscheint im Anbetracht zum Rest des Filmes wie eine Ausnahme. In der stilvoll eingerichteten Wohnung brät Superpapa seiner Familie den fangfrischen Fisch (Tötungssequenzen gab es zuvor nicht) und sogar die Kerzen stehen (wie jeden Abend) brennend auf dem Tisch. Die Sehnsucht nach neuen Proletenanglern mit Bier und ohne Tötungskenntnisse wächst...




wie war...
dazu die letzten sätze die in dem film gefallen sind...wie er seinem sohn das angeln näherbringt...


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

@Aal Rounder
Ganz herzlich willkommen in Forum!

Daß Du Dich hier der Diskussion stellst, ist ein Zeichen von Charakter!
Hoffe Du bleibst uns  noch ein bisschener halten!



Brettener86 schrieb:


> Interessante Reportage. Die selben Fragen, die dort gestellt werden gehen mir nämlich auch schon lange durch den Kopf.
> 
> Das Schlimme ist, als Veit meinte er würde trotzdem weiter angeln, auch wenn Fische Schmerzen empfinden würden, dachte ich erst "was für ein *********". Paar Momente später musste ich mir allerdings eingestehen, dass auch ich derzeit davon ausgehe, dass Fische Schmerzen fühlen können. Trotzdem angle ich weiter.
> 
> Selbstbetrug könnte man das nennen.



|good:Respekt dafür hier das so ehrlich einzugestehen!


Jetzt wäre interessant, zu wissen was hinter ********* steht...

Arßchloch???
Ein völlig verrohter Mensch...

Aber mal ehrlich:
Wer von uns glaubt wirklich, daß Fisch gar nichts empfinden???
:mWenn wir das glauben würden, müßte es uns ja dann auch egal sein, wenn Fische ohne sie Betäubung einen Magenschnitt (statt Herzschnitt#q) bekommen, oder sie "in einer Plastiktüte elendig (!) ersticken läßt...
Oder Kapitalen-Pufffische 180 Mal im Jahr gefangen werden.


Die Frage ist, wo die persönliche Grenze des zumutbaren liegt!

:mIch glaube, daß Fische zwar eine Schmerzreaktion zeigen, aber kein Schmerzgefühl haben.
Sondern es wird nur einen Vermeidungs/-Fluchtreflex ausgelöst.
Sie können zwar Strategien entwickeln, um solche Situationen zu Vermeiden, aber sie wissen nichts davon.
Sie reagieren nur auf einen bestimmten Reiz.

Deswegen kann ich es vor mir moralisch rechtfertigen, auch ohne Verwertungsabsicht zum Angeln zu gehen!

:mDen Stress, dem ein Fisch durch den Fang (incl. ausgiebiger Fotosession) ausgesetzt ist, halte ich für weit geringer, als den eines Kaninchens, das von zwei fünfjährigen Mädchen an den Rand des Schock-Todes gekuschelt wird...

 Das Bedürfnis, den mir ureigenen Jagdinstinkt zu befriedigen, ist mir als dafür Rechtfertigung ausreichend.
Mir ist wichtig, daß dabei dem Fisch nicht unnötig bleibende Schäden zugefügt werden.
Die entstehen aber i.d.R. durch eine nichtfangerechte Handhabung NACH dem Fang!
Fische, die ich Verwerten will, oder keine realistische Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit haben, betäube und töte ich ich  so schnell viel möglich!

Ich hoffe sehr, daß ich dafür vor`m jüngsten Gericht einen Freispruch erzielen kann!
Hoffe, daß Petrus als Verteidiger einspringt:
Er hat schließlich einen guten Draht zum "Chef" und ist,auch als  Berufsfischer, auch nicht in die Hölle gewandert...

Grüße vom 
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> In einer Szene wird ein Fisch in einen blauen Müllsack gesteckt, dies wird auch vorwurfsvoll komentiert, um dem Zuschauer zu zeigen wie minderwertig der Fisch für Angler ist.Ich benutze auch schon mal Müllsäcke zum einfrieren ganzer(größerer) Fische.
> Dieser Carsten Rau trägt sie sicher standesgemäß im Weidenkörbchen nach Hause!



Ich bin wieder zu 100% bei dir!
Die Müllsack Szene ist mir auch sauer aufgestossen. Der O-Ton hätte manipulierender nicht sein können. 

Wie sieht denn der Lösungsvorschlag der NDR Redaktion aus?
Alle größeren Tüten laufen nun einmal unter der Bezeichnung "Mülltüte/sack"...

Also was soll man machen?


----------



## Veit (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ich finde es sehr schade, dass diese Reportage das Angeln in ein schlechtes Licht gerückt hat. - Das ist jedenfalls mein Eindruck. Ich persönlich stehe voll und ganz zu meinen geäußerten Worten, muss allerdings sagen, dass ich mich dennoch verarxxxt fühle, weil das, was mir seinerzeit als Gedanke vom Macher dieses Films genannt wurde, nicht mit dem Resultat übereinstimmt. Für mich war das keine sachliche und objektive Berichterstattung, stattdessen wurde der Tenor des Filmes (höchstwahrscheinlich absichtlich) in eine negative Richtung gelenkt. Wir alle sind uns wohl im Klaren, dass es einiges im weiten Spektrum des Angelsports gibt, was man nicht gut finden muss - um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken. Zu bestimmten Dingen habe ich auch eine ablehnende Haltung. Es ist aber inakzeptabel, dass Angeln grundsätzlich als ein Hobby darzustellen, bei dem Fischen MÖGLICHERWEISE Schmerzen zugefügt werden. Die zahlreichen positiven Seiten, von Jugendarbeit über Gewässerschutz bis hin zum Erhalt seltener Fischarten, wurden nicht mal erwähnt, auch wenn sie sicherlich nicht direkt mit der Fragestellung des Filmes zu tun haben. Angler aber einzig und allein darauf zu reduzieren, dass sie Fischen Leid zufügen ist einfach zu wenig. Für mich ist das eine journalistisch ganz, ganz dünne Leistung. Traurig, dass sowas auch noch von einem Angler kommt. Das ist aber wohl das grundsätzliche Problem in Deutschland: Wir Angler werden nie eine echt Lobby haben, weil wir uns eher selbst zerfleischen anstatt mit einer Stimme unsere Interessen öffentlich zu äußern und durchzusetzen. Wäre das so, würde es solche Filme nicht geben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Veit schrieb:


> muss allerdings sagen, dass ich mich dennoch verarxxxt fühle, weil das, was mir seinerzeit als Gedanke vom Macher dieses Films genannt wurde, nicht mit dem Resultat übereinstimmt.


Was hat der euch vorher erzählt?
Erzähl mal..


----------



## Deep Down (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Veit schrieb:


> Wir Angler werden nie eine echt Lobby haben, weil wir uns eher selbst zerfleischen anstatt mit einer Stimme unsere Interessen öffentlich zu äußern und durchzusetzen. Wäre das so, würde es solche Filme nicht geben.



Verstehe ich nicht und hab ich schon bei dem ganzen Verbandsgerangel nicht verstanden, nämlich den Totalausfall der "Presse"! 

Als Teil der Medienwelt hast doch gerade Du und die Redaktion die Mittel in der Hand unsere Interessen herauszuarbeiten, zu publizieren und gegebenenfalls auch zu vertreten!

Sind die wirtschaftlichen Abhängigkeiten so groß, dass man sich nichts traut?

Ja, ich habe die Erwartungshaltung, dass ich hierzu in den Angelzeitschriften eine Stellungnahme, Aufarbeitung oder einen Kommentar finde oder wie wäre es denn mal mit einem Interview des Herrn Rau? 
Genug Fragen hierzu wurden in diesem thread bereits aufgeworfen!


----------



## Riesenangler (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

@ ulli3D. Warum haben denn "nur" 230000 die Sendung eingeschaltet? Weil sie eben recht Spät kam. In den nun folgenden 30 Wiederholungen auf allen Sendeanstalten in der ARD werden sich die Zahlen zu einigen Milionen addieren. An diesen Abend war bestimmt die hälfte aller Zuschauer, mitglieder des Anglerboardes. Aber schau dir mal die Kommentarfunktion über diese Sendung in der Mediathek des NDR an . Da wird schon über uns gehetzt das mir der Kopf glüht vor lauter Dummheit , was da an Sprüchen kommt. Die beiden Dummpratzen die im film gezeigt wurden sind solche Typen , wie ich sie meinte mir meinen Threat : Angler selber Schuld. |gr:


----------



## Franky (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ich frage mich gerade, ob sich nicht der Herr Rau hier äussern möchte. Unbekannt ist ihm das AB ja nicht und daher auch mit Sicherheit dieser Thread nicht.
Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass er sich lieber versteckt halten möchte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Die beiden Dummpratzen die im film gezeigt wurden sind solche Typen , wie ich sie meinte mir meinen Threat : Angler selber Schuld. |gr:



Zum nachdenken für alle, die sich ethisch/moralisch für die "besseren Angler" halten:
*Den 20% Angelgegnern in der Bevölkerung isses VOLLKOMMEN WURSCHT, wie ihr angelt:
Die wollen einfach alle Angler und das Angeln als solches weg!!!*

Und genau denen isses auch wurscht, ob ihr waidgerecht angelt oder nicht.....

*Und vor dem Gesetz ist der geprüfteste, waidgerechteste, organisierteste Angler auch nur ein Tierquäler!!*

Gerade die Angelpuffs sind ja in der Mehrzahl ein Paradebeispiel für die Angelei, wie sich das der Gesetzgeber im Bund mit dem Tierschutzgesetz wünscht (abgesehen von den "Großfischteichen" mit zurücksetzen):
Alles abknüppeln, was man aus dem Wasser zieht...

Damit ist ja dann der "vernünftige Grund" gegeben, *der das (rein juristisch) per se tierschutzwidrige Angeln legitimiert, die Ernährung.*

So dass ein evtl. nicht sachgerechte Behandlung der Fische dann eh nicht mehr juristisch ins Gewicht fällt....

Aber das ist natürlich eine Betrachtung, die mit dem gesunden Menschenverstand der Mehrzahl der Angler nicht konform ist - deswegen ist das eine juristische Sichtweise...

*Laut Gesetz gibt es eben grundsätzlich kein "tierschutzgerechtes Angeln"* - da spielt auch der Faktor "Schmerz bei Fischen" keinerlei Rolle - sondern nur eine juristische Entschuldigung für *das grundsätzlich juristisch tierschutzwidrige Angeln..*

Das müssen sich auch all jene vor Augen halten, welche die im Film gezeigten Handlungen verurteilen und sich als ethisch höherstehende Angler sehen:
*Vor dem Gesetz macht der waidgerechteste Angler genau das Gleiche wie die da im Film gezeigten und von vielen hier verurteilten "Puffangler":*
Er hat nur (sofern er den Fisch essen will) eine juristisch anerkannte Entschuldigung dafür!!!

So von wegen Glashaus und so..................


----------



## Riesenangler (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

@ Thomas. Grundsächlich gebe ich dir da recht. Und ich wil mich auch nicht als der bessere Angler oder sowas hinstellen. Aber die beiden haben es gezeigt wie man es eben nicht macht. Und damit glauben wenigstens die hälfte aller Nichtangler , die die Sendung gesehen haben, das wir alles so sind. Der den Stör hatte , hatten noch nicht mal einen richtigen Knüppel dabei um das Tier zu betäuben, zumal er noch nicht einmal wusste wo er den Tötungsstich ansetzten sollte. Oben auf dem Knochenpanzer wollte er den Stich setzten . Genau so wenig betäubt wie die Forelle im Puff. Und über den jämmerlich Zustand der Tiere im gezeigten Puff, wurde hier wohl noch gar nichts gesagt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Nochmal:
Vollkommen wurscht.

Gesetzlich ist jeder Angler Tierquäler.

Und die Bevölkerung ist weniger dumm, als man denkt...

Es gab ja schon Forschung über die Einstellung der Bevölkerung zum Angeln.

ca. 20% sehen Angeln negativ
ca. 50% neutral/positiv
ca. 30% komplett positiv

Und zwar unabhängig von Schmerzempfinden bei Fischen oder nicht, Behandlung der Fische etc..

Dass es keine Lobby für Angler gibt, die das aufgreift und positiv nach außen vertritt, sondern nur eine Horde alter Männer und ausgemusterter Politiker, denen Angler und das Angeln am Ende wurscht sind, macht das nicht besser..

Und dass die Gutmenschen-Journaille natürlich jede Woche ein Skandälchen braucht und sich nicht scheut, notfalls auch fragwürde Mittel zu verwenden um ihnen nicht genehme Menschengruppen zu diffamieren, ist nun auch nichts Neues....


----------



## Sharpo (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> @ ulli3D. Warum haben denn "nur" 230000 die Sendung eingeschaltet? Weil sie eben recht Spät kam. In den nun folgenden 30 Wiederholungen auf allen Sendeanstalten in der ARD werden sich die Zahlen zu einigen Milionen addieren. An diesen Abend war bestimmt die hälfte aller Zuschauer, mitglieder des Anglerboardes. Aber schau dir mal die Kommentarfunktion über diese Sendung in der Mediathek des NDR an . Da wird schon über uns gehetzt das mir der Kopf glüht vor lauter Dummheit , was da an Sprüchen kommt. Die beiden Dummpratzen die im film gezeigt wurden sind solche Typen , wie ich sie meinte mir meinen Threat : Angler selber Schuld. |gr:



Und dank NDR hat die PETA einen neuen Film für ihre Propaganda...sogar komplett kostenlos.


----------



## Fin (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ich sehe es nachwievor nicht ganz so schlimm wie manches es hier beschreiben (ist dennoch ärgerlich). Da gab es in anderen Bereichen schon viel viel schlimmeres. Und 80% der NDR-Zielgruppe hat entweder schon eine Einstellung zum Angeln, viele andere positive Reportagen übers Angeln gesehen oder meckert sowieso über alles :q

NDR ist der totale Heimatsender. Dort kommen ständig Landschafts-,Stadt-, Fluss-, Hafen-,Natur-,Fischer-,Bio-,Garten-,Land-Forstwirschaft,Kulturreportagen etc. also das NDR-Klientel wird sich danach eher nach leckeren Herbst-Forellenrezepten erkundigen anstatt zusammen mit PETA das Angeln verbieten zu wollen!


----------



## gründler (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und dank NDR hat die PETA einen neuen Film für ihre Propaganda...sogar komplett kostenlos.


 

Wer weiß in wie weit Petra dahinter steckt??????? 


Der Monitorbericht wurde damals ja auch gefaked und hat bis heute eine tiefe Narbe hinterlassen.

Wer Hochstühle ansägt,Rasierklingen in Leitersprossen versteckt und andere "fallen" die sogar einen Menschen tötlich verletzen können baut und das so in kauf nimmt,dem trau ich alles zu.

Ich empfehle euch mal als Maulwurf getarnt da einzusteigen,habe ich vor nen paar Jahren gemacht um so an die Leute zu kommen die in meinem Revier ähnliche Spiele trieben.

Und ich kann wirklich nix dazu wenn irgendein Petra heini vor die Leitern ne Eiabzugsfalle aufstellt,und dann selbst da rein latscht. 


#h


----------



## Fr33 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

@ Fin

es geht doch eher darum, dass die Sendung nun auch noch woanders gezeigt wird. Im ARD usw... und da werden def. auch andere Zuschauerschichten dabei sein.

Ich hab nur mal 2 min gegoogelt und auf einschlägigen Aktivisten Blogs und im Fratzenheft werden wir schon als "Anglergesammtheit" zerrissen und eine Gruppe plant  -  wie immer - schon wieder Anzeigen.

Ich habe leider aufgrund meines Alters die "alte" Monitor-Sendung nicht gesehen (für eine Kopie auf CD würde ich sogar was geben!) - aber das was ich mir gestern abend via Stream beim NDR angeschaut hatte - war Stimmungsmache hoch drei! Einleitung wie aus dem Bilderbuch... und dann gings ans Messer. Forellenpuffs, Kutterangeln, C & R, Trophäenfischen.... und das entsprechende Klientel in Wort und Bild am See.... Klasse! Besser - oder soll man sagen schlechter gehts eig aus imagetechnischer Sicht nicht mehr!

Auch wenn ich jetzt verurteilt werde - aber ich habe da nichts positives bei gesehen.... das eig wissenschaftl. Thema kam viel zu kurz .. stattessen wurde auf der emotionalen Ebene mit eben unschönen und leider auch realen Bildern eine Meinung erzeugt.

Ich wette .... ne Babs bei Sonnenschein auf ner Talsperre ... ein lustiuger Auwa der eine Gruppe Angler um sich hat oder ein sachlich erklärender Jörg Strehlow etc. hätten es nicht schlechter machen können - sondern eher besser ... ich bin maßlos enttäuscht und hatte mir eig im Vorfeld schon denken können was passiert.....

Mich wundert nur immer wieder... warum wir Angler?! Es gibt x Hundesport-Vereine, Pferderennen, Dressurreiten, Schönheitswettbewerbe für Haustiere, Polizeipferde, Polizeihunde, Brieftauben ach.... eig alles  Da sagt irgendwie niemand was von Tierquäler usw....


----------



## Gardenfly (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, ob sich nicht der Herr Rau hier äussern möchte. Unbekannt ist ihm das AB ja nicht und daher auch mit Sicherheit dieser Thread nicht.
> Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass er sich lieber versteckt halten möchte.



Der löscht gerade alle "Dagegen Beiträge" und meldet dem NDR alle positiven Beiträge.


----------



## marlowe (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ich verstehe die Aufregung hier nicht. Die "echten" Angler sind doch nicht diffamiert worden. Im Gegenteil: die Kutterangler am Anfang der Sendung und die Blinkerredakteure kamen doch ganz sympatisch rüber.

Es ging in dem Beitrag um Tierschutz und Angeln - ein Thema, das auch unter Anglern kontrovers diskutiert wird ( siehe C&R etc.).

Es wurde auf die klare Gesetzeslage hingewiesen, gleichzeitig aber auch gezeigt, dass die teilweise unhaltbaren Zustände an Forellenseen bzw. die sinnlose Stör- und Welsangelei den Veterinärämtern schnurz egal ist. Für mich hat das nichts mit Angeln zu tun und ich hätte auch nichts dagegen, wenn der Staat da mal einschreitet. Diese stumpfen Typen sollten überhaupt keinen Tieren mehr näher kommen...

Es ging in dem Beitrag auch nicht um Umweltschutz oder Verbands- und Jugendarbeit.

Ich fand es hingegen gut, dass das schwierige Thema C&R, wie es von vielen Fliegenfischern oder Karpfen- und Raubfischanglern praktiziert wird, gerade *nicht* angerissen wurde.
Dieses Für und Wider hätte man in einem Fernsehbeitrag nicht unterbringen können, und der Großteil der Nichtangler hätte es mit Sicherheit in den falschen Hals bekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Ich verstehe die Aufregung hier nicht. *Die "echten" Angler *sind doch nicht diffamiert worden.


Immer noch nicht begriffen??

Zum nachdenken für alle, die sich ethisch/moralisch für die "besseren, echten oder richtigen Angler" halten:
*Den 20% Angelgegnern in der Bevölkerung isses VOLLKOMMEN WURSCHT, wie ihr angelt:
Die wollen einfach alle Angler und das Angeln als solches weg!!!*

Und genau denen isses auch wurscht, ob ihr waidgerecht angelt oder nicht.....

*Und vor dem Gesetz ist der geprüfteste, waidgerechteste, organisierteste Angler auch nur ein Tierquäler!!*

Gerade die Angelpuffs sind ja in der Mehrzahl ein Paradebeispiel für die Angelei, wie sich das der Gesetzgeber im Bund mit dem Tierschutzgesetz wünscht (abgesehen von den "Großfischteichen" mit zurücksetzen):
Alles abknüppeln, was man aus dem Wasser zieht...

Damit ist ja dann der "vernünftige Grund" gegeben, *der das (rein juristisch) per se tierschutzwidrige Angeln legitimiert, die Ernährung.*

So dass ein evtl. nicht sachgerechte Behandlung der Fische dann eh nicht mehr juristisch ins Gewicht fällt....

Aber das ist natürlich eine Betrachtung, die mit dem gesunden Menschenverstand der Mehrzahl der Angler nicht konform ist - deswegen ist das eine juristische Sichtweise...

*Laut Gesetz gibt es eben grundsätzlich kein "tierschutzgerechtes Angeln"* - da spielt auch der Faktor "Schmerz bei Fischen" keinerlei Rolle - sondern nur eine juristische Entschuldigung für *das grundsätzlich juristisch tierschutzwidrige Angeln..*

Das müssen sich auch all jene vor Augen halten, welche die im Film gezeigten Handlungen verurteilen und sich als ethisch höherstehende Angler sehen:
*Vor dem Gesetz macht der waidgerechteste Angler genau das Gleiche wie die da im Film gezeigten und von vielen hier verurteilten "Puffangler":*
Er hat nur (sofern er den Fisch essen will) eine juristisch anerkannte Entschuldigung dafür!!!

So von wegen Glashaus und so..................

Gesetzlich ist jeder Angler Tierquäler.

Und die Bevölkerung ist weniger dumm, als man denkt...

Es gab ja schon Forschung über die Einstellung der Bevölkerung zum Angeln.

ca. 20% sehen Angeln negativ
ca. 50% neutral/positiv
ca. 30% komplett positiv

Und zwar unabhängig von Schmerzempfinden bei Fischen oder nicht, Behandlung der Fische etc..

Dass es keine Lobby für Angler gibt, die das aufgreift und positiv nach außen vertritt, sondern nur eine Horde alter Männer und ausgemusterter Politiker, denen Angler und das Angeln am Ende wurscht sind, macht das nicht besser..

Und dass die Gutmenschen-Journaille natürlich jede Woche ein Skandälchen braucht und sich nicht scheut, notfalls auch fragwürde Mittel zu verwenden um ihnen nicht genehme Menschengruppen zu diffamieren, ist nun auch nichts Neues....


----------



## gründler (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



marlowe schrieb:


> wenn der Staat da mal einschreitet.


 

Wenn der Staat da wegen dem TSG einschreiten soll dann verkauf schonmal deine Angelsachen.Es gibt keine ordentlichen Angler und nicht ordentliche,wie werfen alle Haken aus und das ist schon vorsätzliche Tierqual egal wo du das in DE.tust.

Was wir brauchen is ne Lobby,sowie bei Reitern Hundezüchtern Jägern....etc.da wir diese nie mehr kriegen werden ist es nur noch ne frage der Zeit bis wir verloren haben.
Selbst Politiker die selbst Jagen/Angeln gehen reden schon so das wir auf lange sicht wahrscheinlich die verlierer sein werden.

#h


----------



## Franky (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Der löscht gerade alle "Dagegen Beiträge" und meldet dem NDR alle positiven Beiträge.



Wie meinst??? (oder hessisch: Hää??? )


----------



## Gardenfly (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Franky schrieb:


> Wie meinst??? (oder hessisch: Hää??? )



Der sitzt vor seinen PC und sammelt die Beiträge "das war aber ein guter Beitrag" aus den AB und rennt damit zum NDR nach dem Motto "schau mal die ich gerade fretig gemacht habe fanden es toll" bekommt ein Schulterklopfer und neue Aufträge.


----------



## Berk (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



gründler schrieb:


> Wenn der Staat da wegen dem TSG einschreiten soll dann verkauf schonmal deine Angelsachen.Es gibt keine ordentlichen Angler und nicht ordentliche,wie werfen alle Haken aus und das ist schon vorsätzliche Tierqual egal wo du das in DE.tust.
> 
> #h


 
Sehe ich auch so. Ich bin bestimmt kein Fan dieser Anlagen- im Gegenteil! 
Aber was soll denn kommen? Nur Anlagen verbieten...hm, uns was ist mit den restlichen "künstlichen" Gewässern wie Baggerseen? Die folgen dann bestimmt auch...bleiben ja noch die großen bzw alten Gewässer.
Bis Petra oder wer auch immer merkt, dass man gegen eine kleinere und noch unbedeutendere Anglerschar noch leichteres Spiel hat. 

Was die wollen ist, dass Angeln verboten wird- komplett! Dank solch "Insider-Berichten" wird es einfacher! 
Außerdem gaube ich nicht, dass die hergehen und sagen: "Die Anlagen sind soooo schlimm" sondern eher: "Wir sehen hier nur die Spitze des Eisberges - wenn das in belebten Anlagen mit Kamera so ist, was machen die bösen Angler dann erst unbeobachtet draußen an der Donau/Elbe etc..."

Ich sehe es wie gründler: Dunkle Wolken ziehen auf!!!

Dank unserer nichtvorhandenen Lobby und dem glorreichen Verband stehen wir aber leider nur in Boxershort da...und wie immer interessier es keinen- bis es hagelt, dann heult alles!


----------



## Veit (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was hat der euch vorher erzählt?
> Erzähl mal..



Dass es eine Reportage über's Angeln werden soll, wobei UNTER ANDEREM auch die Frage über das Schmerzempfinden von Fischen behandelt werden soll. Davon dass der ganze Film darauf aufgebaut wird, war nie die Rede.


----------



## Gardenfly (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Berk schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Ich bin bestimmt kein Fan dieser Anlagen- im Gegenteil!
> Aber was soll denn kommen? Nur Anlagen verbieten...hm, uns was ist mit den restlichen "künstlichen" Gewässern wie Baggerseen? Die folgen dann bestimmt auch...bleiben ja noch die großen bzw alten Gewässer.
> Bis Petra oder wer auch immer merkt, dass man gegen eine kleinere und noch unbedeutendere Anglerschar noch leichteres Spiel hat.
> 
> ...



Elbe,Donau und Co werden einfach unter Naturschutz gestellt ohne Richtiges Pateibuch kein Zutritt.
Kanäle-Verzehrverbot wegen irgend welcher Gifte
FoPu eh verboten,selbst von vielen Angler gefordert
Für den Rest finden die auch etwas...


----------



## Franz_16 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Auf jeden Fall hast du, Veit, eine der ganz wenigen vernünftigen Aussagen von Anglerseite in diesem Film getätigt. Dafür nochmal ein Dankeschön #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall hast du, Veit, eine der ganz wenigen vernünftigen Aussagen von Anglerseite in diesem Film getätigt. Dafür nochmal ein Dankeschön #6


Von mir auch!


----------



## Sharpo (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Elbe,Donau und Co werden einfach unter Naturschutz gestellt ohne Richtiges Pateibuch kein Zutritt.
> Kanäle-Verzehrverbot wegen irgend welcher Gifte
> FoPu eh verboten,selbst von vielen Angler gefordert
> Für den Rest finden die auch etwas...



Verzehrverbot = Angelverbot. 
Das drohte uns in NRW.

Die meisten Seen...oder das was man so gerade als See bezeichnen kann wird einem Fopu gleichgestellt.
Einsetzen von Fischen um diese wieder raus zu Angeln..wie beim Fopu.
Was bleibt?

Angeln am Computer (inkl. schwärzen von Blut etc.).


----------



## Fr33 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

@ Veit

dann haben die euch auch schön auf Kreuz gelegt (genau wie die Angler am FoPU  .... wobei die es gar nicht gemerkt haben, wie offentlichlich die Sache ist...)

Je mehr ich mir über den Film gedanken mache - um so schlimmer wirds eigentlich. Auch wenn viele sagen - mit den Teichanglern usw. wollen wir nichts zu tun haben etc. - wir werden dann aber ALLE über einen Kamm geschert.

Ist das selbe wie bei Motorradfahrern... nur weil ein paar meinen den Ghostrider spielen zu müssen - werden pauschal alle Fahrer in die Raer-Ecke gestellt und Streckensperrungen gelten dann eben gleich für alle....

Sollte Angeln in D irgendwann verboten werden... dann wander ich aus! Mal gespannt was Vater Staat dann sagt - wenn mehr so denken


----------



## Untutored (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Immer noch nicht begriffen??
> 
> Zum nachdenken für alle, die sich ethisch/moralisch für die "besseren, echten oder richtigen Angler" halten:
> *Den 20% Angelgegnern in der Bevölkerung isses VOLLKOMMEN WURSCHT, wie ihr angelt:*
> ...


 
Ja hattest du ja nun schon mehrmals gepostet (dauerte auch ein wenig bis es bei mir eingesickert ist)

aber wie sieht der Lösungsvorschlag aus? Vom blosen erwähnen, zeter und mordio verbessert sich ja nüscht. 

Woher hast du eigentlich das mit den 20%? 
Im Umkehrschluß heißt es doch, dass 80% dem positiv/neutral gegenüberstehen? 
...(auch wenn wir in einem Land wohnen, wo Wenige Vielen sagen können, was sie zu denken und zu tun haben#d)


----------



## marlowe (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Wieso und wofür brauchen wir eine stärkere Lobby? Ich fühle mich mit meinem Hobby in Deutschland nicht eingeschränkt. Das ist aber ein anderes Thema und hat nichts mit dem Film zu tun.

Und ja, man kann vertreten, dass Angeln Tierquälerrei ist. Genauso wie man es bei Nutztierhaltung oder Reitsport vertreten kann. 
Dies hat der Autor meiner Meinung nach jedoch gerade nicht getan, jedenfalls nicht in der Absolutheit, wie es ihm hier von einigen unterstellt wird. Und er ist auch nicht zu irgend einer Solidarität mit den dort gezeigten Stör- und Welsanglern verpflichtet. Mit denen lass ich mich auch nicht in einem Topf werfen.
Diese Familienidylle mit den Kerzen und hungrigen Kindern war zwar dick aufgetragen - aber so ist Fernsehen halt...

Mir gingen diese Gedanken übrigens auch schon oft durch den Kopf und ich hatte auch schon ähnliche Diskussionen mit meinem Sohn(jedoch unter anderem Vorzeichen...) Wahrscheinlich fühle ich mich deswegen durch den Film so angesprochen. Man muss aber - wie in allen  Lebenslagen - lernen mit diesen Widersprüchen umzugehen.
Dies als "Gutmenschentum" abzutun ist hingegen einfach stumpf.


----------



## gründler (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Veit schrieb:


> Dass es eine Reportage über's Angeln werden soll, wobei UNTER ANDEREM auch die Frage über das Schmerzempfinden von Fischen behandelt werden soll. Davon dass der ganze Film darauf aufgebaut wird, war nie die Rede.


 
Frag mall Ralle was sie damals in Hamm zu de Anglers gesagt haben beim Dreh des Monitirberichtes ^^

Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt.


#h


----------



## hanzz (11. September 2013)

Fr33 schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Sollte Angeln in D irgendwann verboten werden... dann wander ich aus! Mal gespannt was Vater Staat dann sagt - wenn mehr so denken



Glaubst Du, dass den Staat das juckt, wenn n paar Tausend Angler auswandern ?
Wahrscheinlich gibt es darunter noch welche, die sich dabei filmen lassen. Die kannste dann in einer anderen "Doku" sehen.


----------



## DHausW (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Mhhh...Fremdschämen ist das richtige Wort für diesen Film..........Mir war es unangenehm so ein mist zusehen wobei der Anfang garnicht mal schlecht war und dann kamen die einzelnen Szenen wo ich dachte AUWAJA ,dann stellt ich mir die sofort die frage "Was macht Veit in dem Film" und darauf ahnte ich sofort das die Jungs übers Ohr gehauen wurden!  Der Film und da sollte sich jeder bewusst drüber sein fällt nicht auf Forellenpuff angler zurück sondern auf alle ,auf dich ,dich dich und mich! Angler ist Angler und das ist solangsam Peinlich ...............


----------



## Sharpo (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Diese Teichangler sind grösstenteils geprüfte Angler die auch in unseren Vereinen sind und "Naturgewässer" beangeln.
Also "die Teichangler" gibt es nicht. 
Es gibt in D keinen rechtliche Differenzierung zwischen diesen beiden Anglertypen. Die NDR "Doku" hat darin auch keinen Unterschied gemacht.
Desweiteren lassen sicherlich viele Bewirtschafter dieser Teichanlagen ungeprüfte Angler aufs Gelände und an die Teiche.
Diese sind aber nicht unbedingt immer die Frevler.


Die Fopu allg. sind nicht unbedingt besser als normale Seen in den Besatz erfolgt. Nur der Ablauf ein anderer.


----------



## Fr33 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Naja wenn es nur ein paar Tausend nicht... aber lass es mal ein paar mehr tausend sein  Die Verdienen dann Ihre Brötchen woanders und geben auch Ihr Geld wo anders aus.... schon siehts anders aus.





> Diese Teichangler sind grösstenteils geprüfte Angler die auch in unseren Vereinen sind und "Naturgewässer" beangeln.
> Also "die Teichangler" gibt es nicht.


 
Muss ich widersprechen. Ich kenne viele unter anderem hatte ich mal die Chance einen FoPU Bewirtschafter zu fragen, wie das mit dem Schein läuft....

Zu Ihm kamen zu 80% Angler, die keinen Schein hatten..... das ging Jahre.. ach Jahrzehntelang gut. Bis irgendwann ein paar Grüne wohl Wind davon bekamen und den FoPu betreiber angeschwärzt hatten.... aber dann war Scheinpflicht am FoPu.... und nach nicht mal 6Monaten danach, war der FoPu dicht, da die Kundschaft ausblieb


----------



## hanzz (11. September 2013)

Fr33 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja wenn es nur ein paar Tausend nicht... aber lass es mal ein paar mehr tausend sein  Die Verdienen dann Ihre Brötchen woanders und geben auch Ihr Geld wo anders aus.... schon siehts anders aus.



Grundlegend hast Du Recht, aber das Geld wird anderswo wieder reingeholt.


----------



## Berk (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



marlowe schrieb:


> ... Mit denen lass ich mich auch nicht in einem Topf werfen.
> ....


 
Aber genau das hat er doch getan- oder wo sind Angler - außer der Autor selbst - die anders angeln...ne alle gezeigten angeln im FoPu und trinken Bier...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Untutored schrieb:


> Woher hast du eigentlich das mit den 20%?
> Im Umkehrschluß heißt es doch, dass 80% dem positiv/neutral gegenüberstehen?


http://besatz-fisch.de/images/stories/Papers/angeln_in_deutschland.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



marlowe schrieb:


> Und er ist auch nicht zu irgend einer Solidarität mit den dort gezeigten Stör- und Welsanglern verpflichtet. *Mit denen lass ich mich auch nicht in einem Topf werfen.*


Vom Gesetzgeber im Bund bist Du mit denen schlicht im gleichen Topf............

JEDER Angler ist juristisch ein Tierquäler.

Begreift das doch endlich..

Es gibt in den Augen der Bundesregierung keine "guten Angler", "bessere Angler", "richtige Angler"........

Nur Tierquäler - die das eben dürfen, wenn sie die Fische dann totschlagen...


----------



## Fin (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Fin
> Ich hab nur mal 2 min gegoogelt und auf einschlägigen Aktivisten Blogs und im Fratzenheft werden wir schon als "Anglergesammtheit" zerrissen und eine Gruppe plant  -  wie immer - schon wieder Anzeigen.



Auf Fratzenheft findet das kaum Beachtung. 60%-70% der Kommentare sind Angler die sich ziemlich "heftig" verteidigen was man im Grunde nicht so stark verteidigen muss. Die paar Veganerpetanesen lehnen "verständlicherweise"! Angeln so oder so ab, der Rest regt sich halt über das gezeigte auf (so wie wir!) und die meisten PETA-Anhänger sind stark eingeschränkt in ihrer Denkweise(meistens kaum vorstellbar das einige Kommentare ernstgemeint sein sollen a la "Alle Angler sind verkappte Nazischweine"|supergri). Und einigermaßen vernüftige Angelsendungen/Reportagen werden hier doch auch zerrissen. Unter den Anglern gibt es keine Gemeinschaft (sieht man doch hier auf dem AB), außer bis auf die von Thomas beschriebene gesetztliche Lage. Und der Verband der die Angler eint und nach außen vertritt....tja...#c


----------



## marlowe (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Berk schrieb:


> Aber genau das hat er doch getan- oder wo sind Angler - außer der Autor selbst - die anders angeln...ne alle gezeigten angeln im FoPu und trinken Bier...



Er hat doch Kutterangler gezeigt und zu Wort kommen lassen. Ich vermute zwar, dass diese Diskussion nachgestellt wurde und die Angler seine Kumpels sind. Aber immerhin wurde andere Angler gezeigt.


----------



## Fin (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die Fopu allg. sind nicht unbedingt besser als normale Seen in den Besatz erfolgt. Nur der Ablauf ein anderer.



Ja und genau genommen gibt es dennoch viele Gründe die für diese Art Anlagen sprechen (auch wenn man die als Angler für sich persönlich ablehnt).


----------



## Sharpo (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Naja wenn es nur ein paar Tausend nicht... aber lass es mal ein paar mehr tausend sein  Die Verdienen dann Ihre Brötchen woanders und geben auch Ihr Geld wo anders aus.... schon siehts anders aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jo, es war einmal.
Dato benötigt man einen Fischereischein.


----------



## Zoddl (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich hab nur mal 2 min gegoogelt und auf einschlägigen Aktivisten Blogs und im Fratzenheft werden wir schon als "Anglergesammtheit" zerrissen und eine Gruppe plant  -  wie immer - schon wieder Anzeigen.


Diese "eine" Gruppe fordert jetzt nach eigenen Aussagen Angelvereine die das Wörtchen "Sport" im Vereinsnamen tragen dazu auf, ebensolches zu entfernen. (Pressemitt. vom 05.09.)

Und ich habs so im Gefühl, dass die ersten allerwaidgerechtesten Angler sich tatsächlich mal positiv über eine Aktion dieser Truppe äussern werden... ach Quatsch, ich setze ne Kiste Bier darauf, das genau das passieren wird.


----------



## kati48268 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Veit ... Dafür nochmal ein Dankeschön


Dito 

Aber: Nach den Erfahrungen mit Monitor & Co. _muss_ man wissen, was am Ende dabei raus kommen kann.
Erlebe häufig im Job, was Presse schon _unabsichtlich_ vermurkst.
Dass in diesem Fall vorsätzlich so ein unqualifizierter & hetzerischer Mist fabriziert werden würde, hätte man ahnen sollen.

Was den Zwillbrock-Kleinhaus geritten hat, ist nicht zu begreifen.



marlowe schrieb:


> Wieso und wofür brauchen wir eine stärkere Lobby? Ich fühle mich mit meinem Hobby in Deutschland nicht eingeschränkt...


Gar nichts verstanden. 
Null Plan. 
Sechs, setzen.


----------



## DHausW (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dito
> 
> Aber: Nach den Erfahrungen mit Monitor & Co. _muss_ man wissen, was am Ende dabei raus kommen kann.
> Erlebe häufig im Job, was Presse schon _unabsichtlich_ vermurkst.
> ...


Naja das zeigt das der Zwillbrock sie nicht alle auf dem Schirm hat! Er dachte nur jawoll WERBUNG .....Dat ging nach hinten los!


----------



## marlowe (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vom Gesetzgeber im Bund bist Du mit denen schlicht im gleichen Topf............
> 
> JEDER Angler ist juristisch ein Tierquäler.
> 
> ...



Ich habe damit kein Problem. Das ist aber Ansichtssache.


----------



## Andal (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ich habe mich bis jetzt zur Sache zurückgehalten und ich werde es auch weiterhin tun.

Aber mal angenommen, ich wäre so ein sinistrer Gegener allen Angelns und würde hier mitlesen, ich hätte mir bestimmt ein Loch in den Bauch gefreut und ein Fläschchen Bio-Sekt aufgemacht. "Schau hin, wie sie panisch werden und wie sie sich in die Hosen machen, vor lauter Angst vor uns Tierrechtlern!"


----------



## snofla (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Der Herr Carsten Rau beantwortet auch ein paar Fragen zu seinem Film und zur Angelei

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/45_min/hintergrund/angeln563.html


----------



## CRegenschein (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dito
> 
> Aber: Nach den Erfahrungen mit Monitor & Co. _muss_ man wissen, was am Ende dabei raus kommen kann.



Wir sind allerdings nicht mehr in den 80ern, wo Einschaltquoten um die ~20 Millionen keine Seltenheit waren, weil man zwischen "Monitor", "Heinz Rühmann" und "Lokalnachrichten" wählen konnte.

Lass es 250Tsd gewesen sein, die das Filmchen vom NDR sahen und noch sehen, wahrscheinlich haben eh nur Angler und Veganer zugeguckt. 

Je mehr man die Füße still hält, desto weniger Leute kriegen davon Wind, desto schneller wird das Filmchen auch wieder vergessen (siehe auch: Streisand-Effekt) |kopfkrat

CRegenschein


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



snofla schrieb:


> Der Herr Carsten Rau beantwortet auch ein paar Fragen zu seinem Film und zur Angelei
> 
> http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/45_min/hintergrund/angeln563.html



"Der wurde dafür entweder von PETA oder vom VDSF (zur Drehzeit gabs noch keine (Kon)Fusion) bezahlt" - würde jemand solche Mutmaßungen anstellen, würde mich das nicht wundern.....


----------



## Marf22 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

In der Gebetsmühlenartigen tumben Wiederholung von staarsinnigen festgefahrenen Meinungen können sich manche hier mit den Napu,Pita und Co in eine Reihe stellen. Dieses peinliche einhämmern von Meinungen beeindruckt keinen Denkenden Menschen und läßt er die Sympatie der Gegenseite zu kommen. 

80Prozent der Menschen haben nichts gegen uns....oder wir sind ihnen wurscht. Mit den anderen 20Prozent führen wir dann also Grabenkrieg und verscherzen uns dann durch unser fast schon militantes Auftreten unser doch positives Bild in der Bevölkerung. Wir haben alle eine Stimme und können wählen wenn wir wohlen, damit kann man schon viel Übel abwenden.....den Rest kann jeder am Wasser machen. Durch Offenheit, ordentliches Auftreten und dem Umgang mit einem Lebewesen.


----------



## Sharpo (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



CRegenschein schrieb:


> Wir sind allerdings nicht mehr in den 80ern, wo Einschaltquoten um die ~20 Millionen keine Seltenheit waren, weil man zwischen "Monitor", "Heinz Rühmann" und "Lokalnachrichten" wählen konnte.
> 
> Lass es 250Tsd gewesen sein, die das Filmchen vom NDR sahen und noch sehen, wahrscheinlich haben eh nur Angler und Veganer zugeguckt.
> 
> ...



Ich erwähnte es schon mal, seit 30 Jahren höre ich dies: "Schnauze halten es könnte schlimmer kommen."

Sorry, ich gehöre nicht unbedingt zu diesen Schnauzehaltern und lebe dann lieber mit den Konsequenzen.
Aber ich habe nicht gebuckelt und *weggeschaut*.


----------



## Sharpo (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Marf22 schrieb:


> In der Gebetsmühlenartigen tumben Wiederholung von staarsinnigen festgefahrenen Meinungen können sich manche hier mit den Napu,Pita und Co in eine Reihe stellen. Dieses peinliche einhämmern von Meinungen beeindruckt keinen Denkenden Menschen und läßt er die Sympatie der Gegenseite zu kommen.
> 
> 80Prozent der Menschen haben nichts gegen uns....oder wir sind ihnen wurscht. Mit den anderen 20Prozent führen wir dann also Grabenkrieg und verscherzen uns dann durch unser fast schon militantes Auftreten unser doch positives Bild in der Bevölkerung. Wir haben alle eine Stimme und können wählen wenn wir wohlen, damit kann man schon viel Übel abwenden.....den Rest kann jeder am Wasser machen. Durch Offenheit, ordentliches Auftreten und dem Umgang mit einem Lebewesen.




Wir sind den Grünen aber nicht wurscht.
Hier in NRW drohte ein Angelverbot wegen der hohen Belastung der Fische. 
80% der Bevölkerung hat das nicht interessiert.

Aber den einen Typen in der Landesregierung hat es interessiert. Und auch den drei Typen in der Stadtverwaltung von Dortmund.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> der mann hat doch eine gesunde einstellung zum angeln



Was ist denn an der Einstellung "gesund", wenn er z.B. sagt,dass man Weißfische nicht essen kann(wegen der Gräten), sondern sie ohnehin zurücksetzt und daher darauf verzichtet mit seinem Sohn darauf zu fischen?

Das ist elitäre Flifi. Kacke, dass mag dir vielleicht "gesund" vorkommen, den meisten sicher nicht!

Jürgen


----------



## CRegenschein (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich erwähnte es schon mal, seit 30 Jahren höre ich dies: "Schnauze halten es könnte schlimmer kommen."
> 
> Sorry, ich gehöre nicht unbedingt zu diesen Schnauzehaltern und lebe dann lieber mit den Konsequenzen.
> Aber ich habe nicht gebuckelt und *weggeschaut*.



Ich habe nicht gemeint, man solle sich in die Riege der Schnauzehalter einreihen. 

Sondern, dass es Schade wäre, seine Kraft an einem subjektiven Autoren-Beitrag mit geringer medialer Aufmerksamkeit abzuarbeiten, um noch mehr Aufmerksamkeit darauf zu lenken.

Da gibt es andere Angriffspunkte, wo man als Angler aktiv werden kann.

CRegenschein


----------



## marlowe (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



snofla schrieb:


> Der Herr Carsten Rau beantwortet auch ein paar Fragen zu seinem Film und zur Angelei
> 
> http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/45_min/hintergrund/angeln563.html



Genau so habe ich den Film auch verstanden - Fische sind kein Spielzeug. Prima Klarstellung.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Genau so habe ich den Film auch verstanden - Fische sind kein Spielzeug. Prima Klarstellung.


Na, hast du jetzt dieses Machwerk gebraucht, um das festzustellen?
Ich nicht,zumal es in erster Linie darum ging, verschiedene Anglergruppierungen zu diffamieren, b.z.w. Angeln ansich in Frage zu stellen!

Jürgen


----------



## Fr33 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Genau so habe ich den Film auch verstanden - Fische sind kein Spielzeug. Prima Klarstellung.


 
Genau!

Und Pferde auch nicht... (Pferdereitsport!)
Und Hunde auch nicht...  (Hundesport und deren Vereine)
Und Fische in Gartenteichen und Aqauarien... (nicht Artgerechte Haltung1)
Und Vögel auch nicht ... (Taubenzucht zu Showzwecken usw,)
Und Haustiere gernell... sei es das Kaninchen von Emma, das Meerschweinchen von Fritz usw....
und.... und ... und...

Hätten wir ne andere Lobby und dadurch nen anderen Stellenwert in der Gesellschaft, würde kein Hahn nach krähen... haben wir aber nicht.

Ich habe noch nie eine Sendung usw. über Reitsport usw. gehört... nein, da gibts sogar im TV übertragene Meisterschaften im Springreiten!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Was ist denn an der Einstellung "gesund", wenn er z.B. sagt,dass man Weißfische nicht essen kann(wegen der Gräten), sondern sie ohnehin zurücksetzt und daher darauf verzichtet mit seinem Sohn darauf zu fischen?
> 
> Das ist elitäre Flifi. Kacke, dass mag dir vielleicht "gesund" vorkommen, den meisten sicher nicht!
> 
> Jürgen


 
Verstehe jetzt dein Problem nicht. Ich habe auf 4km Flusslänge die Brassen faktisch für mich, weil kein Vereinsmitglied auch nur auf die Idee käme, sie mitzunehmen. Die schauen mich jedesmal völlig entgeistert an. Jeder, wie er es mag. 

Ist doch ok, wenn er diese Meinung vertritt und dann konsequent ist und nicht auf Weißfisch angelt.


----------



## Blauzahn (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Lieber Jürgen,
du schreibst



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ....zumal es in erster Linie darum ging, verschiedene Anglergruppierungen zu diffamieren....



und auf der vorherigen Seite



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ...
> Das ist elitäre Flifi. Kacke...



Passt nicht so ganz zusammen, oder?

René #h


----------



## hanzz (11. September 2013)

Taxidermist schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn an der Einstellung "gesund", wenn er z.B. sagt,dass man Weißfische nicht essen kann(wegen der Gräten), sondern sie ohnehin zurücksetzt und daher darauf verzichtet mit seinem Sohn darauf zu fischen?
> 
> Das ist elitäre Flifi. Kacke, dass mag dir vielleicht "gesund" vorkommen, den meisten sicher nicht!
> 
> Jürgen



Man könnte seinem Kind auch beibringen, diesen Fisch zu zubereiten.

Was soll denn das ?
Fische zweiter Klasse ?


----------



## antonio (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



snofla schrieb:


> Der Herr Carsten Rau beantwortet auch ein paar Fragen zu seinem Film und zur Angelei
> 
> http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/45_min/hintergrund/angeln563.html



und auch hier sind schlecht recherchierte antworten dabei.

die frage nach dem schein im fopu als beispiel.

antonio


----------



## Taxidermist (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Ich habe noch nie eine Sendung usw. über Reitsport usw. gehört...



Da muss ich aber widersprechen,da hat es z.B. einen Skandal gegeben,als ein Herr Schockemölle seinen Gäulen mit Stangen auf die Füsse gekloppt hat ,damit die diese gefälligst anheben, um die Hindernisstangen nicht abzuwerfen!
Genau so hat sich unser Herr Rau auch schon mit der Qualzucht des
deutschen Schäferhunds beschäftigt!

Hier:http://www.pier53.de/dokumentationen_detail.asp?bereich=doku&id=191836

Jürgen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie eine Sendung usw. über Reitsport usw. gehört... nein, da gibts sogar im TV übertragene Meisterschaften im Springreiten!


 
Darüber gab es bereits Berichte auf Spiegel-TV etc.
Selbst der Focus berichtet immer wieder darüber:

http://www.focus.de/sport/mehrsport...ingen-den-reitsport-in-verruf_aid_141230.html

Ich habe 2 Reiter der Bekanntschaft. Es gibt große Reiterhöfe hier in Bayern, die im Monat 3 mal kontrolliert wurden und wegen der Auflagen vor der Pleite stehen. Da haut man mittlerweile heftig rein.


----------



## perikles (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Was ist denn an der Einstellung "gesund", wenn er z.B. sagt,dass man Weißfische nicht essen kann(wegen der Gräten), sondern sie ohnehin zurücksetzt und daher darauf verzichtet mit seinem Sohn darauf zu fischen?
> 
> Das ist elitäre Flifi. Kacke, dass mag dir vielleicht "gesund" vorkommen, den meisten sicher nicht!
> 
> Jürgen



sorry aber die grundeinstellung ist super, wenn er fische nicht verwerten kann oder will, warum soll er dann darauf fischen? oder es ist doch besser wie die setzkescher und alles abschlager mentalität vieler anderer zu sein?, euch kann man es aber auch nicht recht machen^^ kann es sein, das er bei dir einen nerv getroffen hat? kann mir nicht erklären, warum du bei dem so austickst, vielleicht habe ich einige deiner posts nicht gelesen und deswegen ein unwissen^^


----------



## Fr33 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Okey.... dann nehm ich das zurück. ich hatte das so im Kopf, dass diese Themen eher vernachlässigt recherchiert werden - da diese Sportarten etc. doch etwas anders aufgestellte Verbände haben......


----------



## CRegenschein (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Na, hast du jetzt dieses Machwerk gebraucht, um das festzustellen?
> Ich nicht,zumal es in erster Linie darum ging, verschiedene Anglergruppierungen zu diffamieren, b.z.w. Angeln ansich in Frage zu stellen!
> 
> Jürgen



Ja, im Grunde ist doch der Film genau die Fortsetzung dieser in der Angler-Community schon lange schwelenden Diskussion... auch aus diesem Grund ist die Rezeption hier im Forum sicherlich so stark (nach dem Motto: ein getroffener Hund bellt).

Leider hat der Film aber nichts wertvolles beigetragen zu dieser Diskussion, ausser diese neu entfachen zu lassen.

Es gibt aber sicherlich eine weitgehende Einigkeit darin, egal ob nun Kochtopfangler, Fangbildverwerter, Stipp- oder Fliegenangler, dass der Respekt vor der Kreatur und der umsichtige Umgang mit Leben für alle selbstverständlich sein sollte. Dass Deppenangler ein schlechtes Bild auf unsere Gemeinschaft werfen wissen wir ja auch nicht erst seit Montag.

Übrigens kann ich dem Herrn Autor vom NDR auch ein schönes Rezept für Rotfedern zukommen lassen  #h

Grüße
CRegenschein


----------



## perikles (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Na, hast du jetzt dieses Machwerk gebraucht, um das festzustellen?
> Ich nicht,zumal es in erster Linie darum ging, verschiedene Anglergruppierungen zu diffamieren, b.z.w. Angeln ansich in Frage zu stellen!
> 
> Jürgen



sorry das angeln ansich hat der gute carsten ja nie in frage gestellt, sondern die perversen auswüchse


----------



## Taxidermist (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Zitat von *Taxidermist*
> 
> 
> _...
> ...


Stimmt, mir sind da die Pferde durchgegangen, bei dieser Kumpellei mit dem Nestbeschmutzer Rau und den noch "zärtlich" mit Vornamen zu benennen, ging mir auch schon zu zu weit!

Jürgen


----------



## antonio (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



perikles schrieb:


> sorry das angeln ansich hat der gute carsten ja nie in frage gestellt, sondern die perversen auswüchse



aja und warum fehlen dann zur gegenüberstellung die ganzen "positiven" seiten.

antonio


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe mich bis jetzt zur Sache zurückgehalten und ich werde es auch weiterhin tun.



Geht mir auch so aber einmal muss ich nun doch.....


Ich würde auch angeln wenn Fische Schmerzen empfinden könnten!

Es ist ein Millionen Jahre altes Privileg des Lebewesens am Ende der Nahrungskette, die unter ihm stehenden Lebewesen zu fangen und zu töten(inkl. Stress und "Leid").
Das kann auch der Mensch nicht nicht ändern - der erdgeschichtlich betrachtet erst einen Augenblick lang da ist(und schnell wieder verschwunden sein wird).

Wer in der Nahrungskette unten steht ist der Leidtragende und muss dafür nicht bemitleidet werden.
Bemitleiden muss man die, die ihrer Rolle im natürlichen System nicht gerecht werden und sich gegen ihre Art stellen!


Mir völlig wurscht was andere davon halten. Ich gehe angeln mit Respekt vor allem was da kreucht und fleucht und töte nicht aus Spaß.
Fische die nicht ins Beuteschema passen werden (respektvoll)zurückgesetzt und zum Essen bestimmte Fische entnommen.


----------



## perikles (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



antonio schrieb:


> aja und warum fehlen dann zur gegenüberstellung die ganzen "positiven" seiten.
> 
> antonio



ich denke weil die sendung nur 45 min dauert, vielleicht macht der gute carsten ja mal eine positivere reportage, wie:
der angler, und die Quintessenz des fischens super lol :vik::vik::vik:..
wo man klar erkennt, wie die mehrheit der angler in deutschland wirklich ticken, und die fopu und stör spezialisten nur ein kleiner bereich der anglerszene sind, der kann gerne nach bayern kommen, bekommt ein paar schöne alpen bilder und einen guaden text von mir reingepresst, oder irgendwie im norden an der küste auf meerforelle, aber ich denke an den guten seiten braucht man ja nicht zu arbeiten, sondern an den schlechten


----------



## hanzz (11. September 2013)

CRegenschein schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Übrigens kann ich dem Herrn Autor vom NDR auch ein schönes Rezept für Rotfedern zukommen lassen  #h
> 
> Grüße
> CRegenschein



Zumindest könnte der Sohnemann dann evtl. selber entscheiden, ob er diese Art befischen und verwerten möchte.


----------



## Purist (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mir völlig wurscht was andere davon halten. Ich gehe angeln mit Respekt vor allem was da kreucht und fleucht und töte nicht aus Spaß.
> Fische die nicht ins Beuteschema passen werden (respektvoll)zurückgesetzt und zum Essen bestimmte Fische entnommen.



Genau an dem Beuteschema scheiden sich doch die Geister. Wer gezielt auf die Großen angelt, der betreibt offensichtlich zunehmend gerne C&R, mit der Begründung "solche Riesen kann man ja nicht verwerten", erwischen sie ein kleines Exemplar, durchaus über dem Mindestmaß wird genauso zurückgesetzt: "du darfst noch wachsen". Angeln absurd, da bringt es auch nichts auf Nachbarländer zu schielen, dort kommt die Mode schließlich her. Egal ob Riesenfischpuff oder Bass-Trophy, die machen vor und es wird nachgemacht, weil das Marketing zieht.
Kurios ist nur, dass auch in den Niederlanden, England oder Frankreich recht gerne Fisch gegessen wird. Statt die Fische im Süßwasser dafür zu nutzen, wird (mit scheinbar besserem Gewissen) Seefisch gefuttert, dort sieht man die Folgen der Fischerei nicht.
Besonders amüsant: Seefisch als Hechtköder, die Bequemlichkeit siegt |supergri

Bezüglich der Nahrungskette: Je lebensfeindlicher die Regionen, vom Äquator aus gesehen, desdo mehr war der Mensch bis in die Neuzeit auf den Verzehr von Fleisch und Fisch angewiesen, um überhaupt überleben, speziell auch überwintern, zu können. Damals wurde Veganes noch nicht per Schiff oder Flugzeug aus aller Welt eingeflogen, keine Kunstdünger und Pflanzenschutzmittel verwendet, motorisierte Landmaschinen gab es nicht. Daher kann ich auch mit Peta nichts anfangen, abgesehen von deren schmierigen Verleumdungskampagnen, vegan in unserer heutigen Konsumgesellschaft zu leben heisst alles andere als Tiere aktiv zu schützen.


----------



## perikles (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Stimmt, mir sind da die Pferde durchgegangen,
> 
> Jürgen



dann nehme mal die emotion heraus und bleib sachlich, und lese objektiv seine statements, und schreib dann wo die nestbeschmutzung deiner meinung nach stattfindet, jedenfalls kann ich mich persönlich eher mit den carsten identifizieren, als mit den stör und fopu spezialisten, die den fisch nicht richtig schlachten können, die an einen teich fahren, wo speziell kapitale fische besetzt werden, die  als potenzersatz herhalten müssen, dass ist wie dicke ochsen auf der kuhweide zu schiessen... 
ist das nestbeschmutzung? wer möchte gerne in diesen nest sitzen, wo fische ohne betäubung geschlachtet werden, und extra in einem kleinen weiher kapitale fische gehalten werden, nur ums als spassobjekt befischt zu werden? die leute kann er gerne beschmutzen..


----------



## Taxidermist (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> ist das nestbeschmutzung? wer möchte gerne in diesen nest sitzen, wo  fische ohne betäubung geschlachtet werden, und extra in einem kleinen Weiher kapitale fische gehalten werden, nur ums als spassobjekt befischt zu werden? die leute kann er gerne beschmutzen..


Alles klar,ich habe mit den genannten Leuten auch nichts gemein,außer das ich zum Fischen auch Haken benutze.
Du scheinst aber nicht zu verstehen, dass mit dieser Art von Sensationsberichterstattung genau so an dem Ast gesägt wird, auf dem du und ich sitzen!
Die Öffentlichkeit macht diese Unterschiede eben nicht und davon ab sind
die Normalangler,welche ja wohl immer noch in der Mehrzahl sind, nur in wenigen Szenen gezeigt worden. Einmal auf dem Kutter und die weiteren
Szenen zeigten ja nur unseren Selbstdarsteller und Familie.
Ihm kann es egal sein, wenn durch seine einseitige Darstellung das Angeln in Deutschland gänzlich verboten wird, der Weg nach Dänemark ist ja nicht allzu weit für ihn!
Das er damit auch noch seinen (Ikea)heile Welt Lebenstil prächtig finanzieren kann, mach es noch ärgerlicher!

Jürgen


----------



## Lommel (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



perikles schrieb:


> dann nehme mal die emotion heraus und bleib sachlich, und lese objektiv seine statements, und schreib dann wo die nestbeschmutzung deiner meinung nach stattfindet, jedenfalls kann ich mich persönlich eher mit den carsten identifizieren, als mit den stör und fopu spezialisten


 
Niemand kritisiert dem seine Einstellung, was man wohl kritisieren muss ist das tendenziöse Filmchen. Stell dir mal vor ich mache einen Film über Hundehaltung und zeige dabei Szenen von Bullteriern und Mastinos wie die zb. an den Leinen zerren, Zähne fletschen und ähnliches. Dann garniere ich die Sache noch mit Bildern von angegriffenen Kindern die entstellt sind. 
Überall gibt es Negativbeispiele und -auswüchse. Wenn man eine Gruppe, als Filmemacher, schlecht aussehen lassen will dann wird man das auch schaffen. 
Gratulation an den lieben Carsten und ich hoffe das sein Sohn, trotz Papas Film, später dann auch noch "stilvoll" angeln darf.


----------



## antonio (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



perikles schrieb:


> ich denke weil die sendung nur 45 min dauert, vielleicht macht der gute carsten ja mal eine positivere reportage, wie:
> der angler, und die Quintessenz des fischens super lol :vik::vik::vik:..
> 
> wer es glaubt wird seelig
> ...



antonio


----------



## Sharpo (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Purist schrieb:


> Genau an dem Beuteschema scheiden sich doch die Geister. Wer gezielt auf die Großen angelt, der betreibt offensichtlich zunehmend gerne C&R, mit der Begründung "solche Riesen kann man ja nicht verwerten", erwischen sie ein kleines Exemplar, durchaus über dem Mindestmaß wird genauso zurückgesetzt: "du darfst noch wachsen". Angeln absurd, da bringt es auch nichts auf Nachbarländer zu schielen, dort kommt die Mode schließlich her. Egal ob Riesenfischpuff oder Bass-Trophy, die machen vor und es wird nachgemacht, weil das Marketing zieht.
> Kurios ist nur, dass auch in den Niederlanden, England oder Frankreich recht gerne Fisch gegessen wird. Statt die Fische im Süßwasser dafür zu nutzen, wird (mit scheinbar besserem Gewissen) Seefisch gefuttert, dort sieht man die Folgen der Fischerei nicht.
> Besonders amüsant: Seefisch als Hechtköder, die Bequemlichkeit siegt |supergri
> 
> Bezüglich der Nahrungskette: Je lebensfeindlicher die Regionen, vom Äquator aus gesehen, desdo mehr war der Mensch bis in die Neuzeit auf den Verzehr von Fleisch und Fisch angewiesen, um überhaupt überleben, speziell auch überwintern, zu können. Damals wurde Veganes noch nicht per Schiff oder Flugzeug aus aller Welt eingeflogen, keine Kunstdünger und Pflanzenschutzmittel verwendet, motorisierte Landmaschinen gab es nicht. Daher kann ich auch mit Peta nichts anfangen, abgesehen von deren schmierigen Verleumdungskampagnen, vegan in unserer heutigen Konsumgesellschaft zu leben heisst alles andere als Tiere aktiv zu schützen.



Das hat wenig mit dem Beuteschema zu tun. 
Egal ob Gross oder Klein, unsere Gewässer (Region NRW/ Ruhrgebiet) sind nicht (mehr) gerade mit Fisch übersät.
Da wird dann auch das kleine Rotauge etc. zurück gesetzt.
a) Eh wenig Fisch 
b) für ein Rotauge schmeisst keiner die Pfanne an
c)es hat sich in des Anglerkopf eher der Sinn nach Leben bewahren statt alles abknüppeln entwickelt.

Das Dumme ist nur, bei den Grossfischen (weil es halt auch in den Medien so dargestellt wird) fällt C&R eher auf.
Den Karpfenangler wird für C&R an die Wand genagelt, der kleine "Weissfischangler" nicht. 

Das Problem sind eigentlich die Köpfe der Angler.
Für den einen ist Angeln Opa geht mit Enkel und Bambusrute zum Teich, Romantik pur.
Dem sind die spezialisierten Angler mit Schirm,Zelt Boot, el. Bissanzeiger ein Dorn im Auge.

Oder auch die Raubfischangler mit Echoloot etc..

Alles was gegen das persönl. Idealbild des Angeln spricht wird "bekämpft".


----------



## perikles (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Alles klar,ich habe mit den genannten Leuten auch nichts gemein,außer das ich zum Fischen auch Haken benutze.
> Du scheinst aber nicht zu verstehen, dass mit dieser Art von Sensationsberichterstattung genau so an dem Ast gesägt wird, auf dem du und ich sitzen!
> Die Öffentlichkeit macht diese Unterschiede eben nicht und davon ab sind
> die Normalangler,welche ja wohl immer noch in der Mehrzahl sind, nur in wenigen Szenen gezeigt worden. Einmal auf dem Kutter und die weiteren
> ...




jürgen ich denke wegen dieses films, wird keiner von uns irgendwelche sanktionen fürchten müssen, vielleicht ein paar diskussionen am wasser, aber die haben wir ja eh schon zur genüge, und wenn einige leute lernen müssen, dass man fische vorher betäubt oder diese teiche verschwinden mit 200 kapitalen fischen, ist das doch für uns ok^^#6


----------



## perikles (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Lommel schrieb:


> Niemand kritisiert dem seine Einstellung, was man wohl kritisieren muss ist das tendenziöse Filmchen. Stell dir mal vor ich mache einen Film über Hundehaltung und zeige dabei Szenen von Bullteriern und Mastinos wie die zb. an den Leinen zerren, Zähne fletschen und ähnliches. Dann garniere ich die Sache noch mit Bildern von angegriffenen Kindern die entstellt sind.
> Überall gibt es Negativbeispiele und -auswüchse. Wenn man eine Gruppe, als Filmemacher, schlecht aussehen lassen will dann wird man das auch schaffen.
> Gratulation an den lieben Carsten und ich hoffe das sein Sohn, trotz Papas Film, später dann auch noch "stilvoll" angeln darf.



“Journalism is printing what someone else does not want printed: everything else is public relations.”

auf deutsch
Journalismus ist etwas zu veröffentlichen, was andere nicht wollen, daß es veröffentlicht wird. Alles andere ist Propaganda

vielleicht denkt er so, oder es ist seine art gegen diese angelei und einstellung anzugehen, vielleicht ist er ja ein radikaler, der diese dinge verachtet, und dieser film ist sein werkzeug um das anzuprangern


----------



## perikles (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



antonio schrieb:


> das ist aber kein dran arbeiten sondern ne verallgemeinerung dieser seiten gewesen.



finde ich nicht, wenn man sich das interview und die kleinen nebensätze im film genau anhört, stellt man fest, das er eben nicht alle angler in einem topf wirft, jedenfalls kommt es mir so vor


----------



## perikles (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Alles was gegen das persönl. Idealbild des Angeln spricht wird "bekämpft".



ich glaube das kämpfen findet zum grössten teil virtuell statt^^ deswegen sollte man(n) alles nicht so ernst nehmen


----------



## hanzz (11. September 2013)

perikles schrieb:
			
		

> finde ich nicht, wenn man sich das interview und die kleinen nebensätze im film genau anhört, stellt man fest, das er eben nicht alle angler in einem topf wirft, jedenfalls kommt es mir so vor



Vielleicht tut er es nicht.
Aber kommt das bei der Masse an ?


----------



## Riesenangler (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ich bin nun mittlerweile, wenn ich hier so die Statements lese , der Ansicht das es hier um nichts geringeres geht , als das teilweise VERBOT der freien entfaltung der Persönlichkeit des Menschen. Diese ist mir als Deutschen und allen anderen Menschen in diesem UNSEREN Land, im Grundgesetz Garantiert. 
 Solte es die selbsternannten Tierschützer schaffen, und uns unser verbrieftes Recht entreißen können, na dann gut nacht Deutschland. Dann sind wir nämlich auf den besten Weg in eine Diktatur einiger weniger über die Masse. Dann ist es auch nicht mehr weit , andere Sachen verbieten zu können , weil es diesen Bessermenschen nicht in den Kram passt , das es auch Leute gibt , die eben anders ticken als Sie. Das ist die so genannte 68erbewegung die alles Besser und Freier machen wollte und dabei nicht merkt das sie sich genau so benimmt wie diejenigen die Sie damals bekämpften.|gr:


----------



## Sharpo (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



perikles schrieb:


> ich glaube das kämpfen findet zum grössten teil virtuell statt^^ deswegen sollte man(n) alles nicht so ernst nehmen



Nein, ganz und gar nicht.

Doch, ich nehme das Ernst, weil ich erleben darf/durfte wie diverse Karpfenangler und oder auch Raubfischangler vom Vereinsvorstand "gemobbt" bzw. heftigst kritisiert werden/wurden.
Und dies zu Unrecht.


----------



## Untutored (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich bin nun mittlerweile, wenn ich hier so die Statements lese , der Ansicht das es hier um nichts geringeres geht , als das teilweise VERBOT der freien entfaltung der Persönlichkeit des Menschen. Diese ist mir als Deutschen und allen anderen Menschen in diesem UNSEREN Land, im Grundgesetz Garantiert.
> Solte es die selbsternannten Tierschützer schaffen, und uns unser verbrieftes Recht entreißen können, na dann gut nacht Deutschland. Dann sind wir nämlich auf den besten Weg in eine Diktatur einiger weniger über die Masse. *Dann ist es auch nicht mehr weit , andere Sachen verbieten zu können , weil es diesen Bessermenschen nicht in den Kram passt , das es auch Leute gibt , die eben anders ticken als Sie.* Das ist die so genannte 68erbewegung die alles Besser und Freier machen wollte und dabei nicht merkt das sie sich genau so benimmt wie diejenigen die Sie damals bekämpften.|gr:


 
Das hast du aber früh gecheckt.  
...und das, ist nur eines von Vielen


----------



## Riesenangler (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

He, öfters als es mir lieb ist braucht es bei mir länger. In meinen Kopf läuft noch alles Analog, in einer Digitalen Welt . Ist schon schei..e.|supergri


----------



## Franz_16 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*


 Der Titel: Hobby mit Widerhaken
 Der Vorbericht
 Die verwendete Sprachebene: 
"Kein Gewässer bleibt verschont"
 Das was Veit uns berichtet hat. 
 Dass er einem deutschen Professor, der genau das Thema des Films untersucht nur einen gefühlten "Wimpernschlag" einräumt und dementgegen einer amerikanischen Forscherin die Möglichkeit gibt über völlig andere Thematiken ellenlang zu referieren. 
 Dass er ganz gezielt Angelarten und Methode heraussucht, die man möglichst grob und "hässlich" darstellen kann.

Hinzu kommt die Sprache der Bilder, auch sowas ist kein Zufall.

z.B. bei 23.15 zeigen Sie ein mit Anglern vollbesetztes "Betonbecken",
der Angler der dazu spricht ( "Man ist draussen, genießt die Natur, die Freiheit" ) wird erst später eingeblendet. Sowas macht man, um beim Zuschauer einen "inneren" Widerspruch zu generieren. 
Diese Szene wäre viel neutraler, hätte man gleich den Angler eingeblendet. 

Und und und... 

Es kann ja durchaus sein, dass Herr Rau eine ganz prima Einstellung zum Angeln hat. Aber das was er mit dieser sogenannten "Doku" abgeliefert hat, war von vorneherein dazu bestimmt, nur einem einzigen Zweck zu dienen:
Angler in Deutschland in ein maximal schlechtes Licht zu rücken.


----------



## 2911hecht (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ziel dieser Doku wurde meiner Meihnung nach erreicht!Wir Angler streiten.#q


----------



## Purist (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das hat wenig mit dem Beuteschema zu tun.
> Egal ob Gross oder Klein, unsere Gewässer (Region NRW/ Ruhrgebiet) sind nicht (mehr) gerade mit Fisch übersät.
> ....
> Das Dumme ist nur, bei den Grossfischen (weil es halt auch in den Medien so dargestellt wird) fällt C&R eher auf.
> ...



Im Ruhrgebiet stelle ich mir das durchaus schlimm vor, die Sache mit dem Angeldruck. Da ziehe ich im Kopf aber auch gleich die Verbindung zu FoPus, Pils und Mucke am Teich, das passt dann irgendwie, denn oft wird dann noch gesagt: "Wenn ich mal frei habe und angeln gehe, will ich auch was am Haken haben". Im Kern sogar verständlich, was aber nichts daran ändert, wie manche schwarzen Schafe unter uns mit Fischen umgehen. 

C&R ist für mich aber eine andere Schiene, das wird in Deutschland auch zunehmend dort voll ausgelebt, wo der Angeldruck niedrig und die Fischbestände gut sind. Den Hauptgrund dafür sehe ich in den Medien, insbesondere auch "Profis" (Autoren der "Fachpresse", Werbepuppen der Industrie), die dieses Vorgehen predigen, genauso wie die auch in der Sendung angeschielte Methode, immer die Großen in die Kamera zu halten (sie gezielt so abzulichten, dass die Fische besonders riesig wirken). Nun macht die Fachpresse das wahrlich nicht ohne Hintergrund, dahinter steckt das boomende Geschäft mit Angelgerät, ausbauen kann man das nur mit genug Nachwuchs und der wird mit Riesen gelockt und sieht zunehmend C&R als natürlichste Sache der Welt an.

Das sehe ich als Fehlentwicklung, die Fischbestände, die wir mit unseren Abgaben (Gebühren, Angelscheine, Mitgliedsbeiträge -> Besatz) erhalten, werden zu Sportgeräten, gar Spielzeug, zugunsten der Industrie degradiert und viele von uns denken gar nicht mehr daran, dass Fischfang, auch Angeln, nur eine aktive, individuelle Form der Nahrungsbeschaffung ist. 




hanzz schrieb:


> Vielleicht tut er es nicht.
> Aber kommt das bei der Masse an ?



Die Masse hat die Sendung gar nicht gesehen. |rolleyes


----------



## Zoddl (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



perikles schrieb:


> dann nehme mal die emotion heraus und bleib sachlich, und lese objektiv seine statements, und schreib dann wo die nestbeschmutzung deiner meinung nach stattfindet, jedenfalls kann ich mich *persönlich* eher mit den carsten identifizieren, als mit den stör und fopu spezialisten,


Das ist aber deine persönliche Meinung, die du gerne haben darfst. 

Und vielleicht mal zu den Puffanglern (die ich selbst kritisch sehe):
Wer sich als Angler auf einen Schlag 10 - 20 Portionsforellen zum Räuchern etc. angelt, der tut dies nicht an seinem kleinen Forellenbach. Da bin ich recht froh drüber!
Wer alles an einem Forellen - Puff anzutreffen ist, weiss ich nicht, da ich nie einen besucht habe. Aber ich kenne Leute aus meinem Bekanntenkreis die dort vor Ort sind, die nichts - gar nichts - mit den gezeigten Leuten zu tun haben. 

Wenn du das anders siehst, muss ich das akzeptieren. Ich werfe dir jedoch vor, gedankenlos Fische abzuschlagen. Das mache ich nicht, um dich zu ärgern. Das mache ich weil ich dich nicht persönlich kenne und daher die Möglichkeit besteht, das du ebenjenes zelebrierst.
Der Herr Rau kennt mich ebenfalls nicht, für ihn bin ich scheinbar "Niemand". Genau das sagt er ja auch: "... Weissfisch, den eigentlich niemand ist." Möglicherweise wollte er auch sagen, dass es "respektvoller" ist nicht auf Weissfisch zu angeln, so wie er das tut. Was wäre denn die Meinung vom Herrn Rau, wenn er mich beim Weissfischangeln am Gewässer trifft? 
Wahrscheinlich bildet er sich genauso eine falsche Meinung über mich, wie ich das über dich getan habe. 




perikles schrieb:


> die den fisch nicht richtig schlachten können,


Ist das so? Können ALLE FoPu Besucher den Fisch nicht richtig schlachten? Das Gegenteil wurde ja nicht gezeigt, das Gegenteil führst auch du nicht an.
Wie ja auch Herr Rau sagte, gilt die Fischereischeinpflicht auch am Forellen-Puff, was zu der Schlussfolgerung führt, dass dort geprüfte Angler am Forellenpuff ihre Fische nicht schlachten können.
Hast du Perikles, ausser deiner Fischereiprüfung eine Zusatzkurs oder ähnliches besucht, der dir die Fähigkeit des "richtigen Schlachtens" irgendwie näher igebracht hat? Wenn nein, gehe ich davon aus, das auch *du nicht im Stande bist, einen Fisch "richtig zu schlachten"*. Genau das hast du ja behauptet.



perikles schrieb:


> die an einen teich fahren, wo speziell kapitale fische besetzt werden,


Welchen Unterschied macht es, wenn Leute an ein natürliches Gewässer fahren und gezielt auf Kapitale fischen? Sollte man diese Angelei mit Rücksicht auf die natürlichen Bestände nicht unterbinden? Vielleicht auch, um endlich dem C&R Herr zu werden, das ja zudem an den von dir genannten Gewässern gängige Praxis zu sein scheint?
Und meidest du persönlich Gewässer an denen seltene kapitale&wertvolle Fische vorkommen, um den Fang eines solchen reinen Trophäenfisches zu vermeiden. Wenn nein, warum nicht?

Da sie auch für dich als


perikles schrieb:


> die  als potenzersatz herhalten müssen,


???



perikles schrieb:


> ist das nestbeschmutzung?
> wer möchte gerne in diesen nest sitzen, wo fische ohne betäubung geschlachtet werden, und extra in einem kleinen weiher kapitale fische gehalten werden, nur ums als spassobjekt befischt zu werden? die leute kann er gerne beschmutzen..


Nein, Nestbeschmutzung ist das nicht. Es ist schlicht und einfach der Versuch, seine/eine eigene Sicht der Dinge mittels pauschalisierter Fakten einzelner einer grösseren Mehrheit als unverblümtes Faktum des Status Quo zu verkaufen.


Nur mal zum Nachdenken...


----------



## kati48268 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



CRegenschein schrieb:


> Wir sind allerdings nicht mehr in den 80ern, wo Einschaltquoten um die ~20 Millionen keine Seltenheit waren, weil man zwischen "Monitor", "Heinz Rühmann" und "Lokalnachrichten" wählen konnte...


Da geb ich dir durchaus recht.
Ich meinte auch eher, was Autoren/Sender aus der Ansage, _'lass uns mal beim angeln zuschauen, wir machen da einen Film drüber'_, letztendlich machen.
Es kommt ja immer wieder vor, dass Kollegen sich filmen lassen (hurra, ich komm ins Fernsehen, dabei zu Mutti winken...) und schwupps sind sie der Tierquäler vor dem Herrn.
Trotz, dass es die Quoten von früher nicht mehr gibt, darf man die Wirkung, die einzelne Reportagen auf die Masse haben können, nicht übersehen.



CRegenschein schrieb:


> ...Je mehr man die Füße still hält,...


Auch wenn du es gar nicht in dem Sinne meintest, da


Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich erwähnte es schon mal, seit 30 Jahren höre ich dies: "Schnauze halten es könnte schlimmer kommen."


bin ich deutlich mehr bei Sharpo.
Aus rein vorauseilendem Gehorsam sind viele Verbote durch den VDSF gefördert worden, schlichtweg mit der Begründung, 'bevor es schlimmer wird'.
Was draus wurde, wissen wir,
...es wurde schlimmer.


----------



## Sharpo (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da geb ich dir durchaus recht.
> Ich meinte auch eher, was Autoren/Sender aus der Ansage, _'lass uns mal beim angeln zuschauen, wir machen da einen Film drüber'_, letztendlich machen.
> Es kommt ja immer wieder vor, dass Kollegen sich filmen lassen (hurra, ich komm ins Fernsehen, dabei zu Mutti winken...) und schwupps sind sie der Tierquäler vor dem Herrn.
> Trotz, dass es die Quoten von früher nicht mehr gibt, darf man die Wirkung, die einzelne Reportagen auf die Masse haben können, nicht übersehen.
> ...



Die Quoten wird nicht mehr geben, aber das Internet.
Den Film kann sich jeder jeden Tag so oft er will anschauen und sogar auf den Rechner speichern...und immer und immer wieder hervorholen.


----------



## Deep Down (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Was franz schreibt ist vollkommen zutreffend!

Der Rau hat sich aber bei dem Versuch der Beeinflussung durch Bild und Ton handwerklich höchst dilletantisch angestellt! 

Der Versuch der Blendung ist ihm daher missglückt! 

Das zu publizieren und für alle sichtbar zu machen ist erforderlich!

Ein Meisterwerk filmschaffender Tätigkeit oder Dokumentation ist das jedenfalls nicht geworden! Wird wohl leider diesmal kein Preis herausspringen. 

Aber, was muss man Menschen hassen, um so etwas verdrehtes zu erschaffen und sich selbst als Massstab aller Dinge darzustellen!

Da stimmt doch schon was in der Selbstwahrnehmung nicht!


----------



## Aal-Rounder (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Die NDR bzw. Carsten Rau Redaktion nimmt jetzt Stellungnahme dazu:

http://www.ndr.de/apps/php/forum/showthread.php?t=89238&page=11


Zitat aus der oben genannten Seite:



> "
> *                                          Antwort der Redaktion 1/2                 *
> 
> _Liebe User,_
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Zoddl schrieb:


> ...Wer sich als Angler auf einen Schlag 10 - 20 Portionsforellen zum Räuchern etc. angelt, der tut dies nicht an seinem kleinen Forellenbach. Da bin ich recht froh drüber!...


Die sollst du auch nicht im Bach fangen 
und auch nicht im FoPuff, 
du sollst sie 
_kaufen_, ...mit Marken-verpackung. 



Zoddl schrieb:


> ...Ist das so? Können ALLE FoPu Besucher den Fisch nicht richtig schlachten? Das Gegenteil wurde ja nicht gezeigt, das Gegenteil führst auch du nicht an...


Es gibt wirklich gute Forellenteiche, und da benutze ich jetzt absichtlich das richtige Wort.

Als Gelegenheits-Puffbesucher kenne ich z.B. einen, da kannst du gehen, wenn du nur eine Kippe auf den Boden schmeißt und liegen lässt, geschweige denn, du angelst nicht anständig _(unabhängig von der Definition, was das eigentlich ist)_.

Machen wir uns nix vor, die Kleinhaus-Anlagen sind Extrembuden, die in dem missratenen Filmchen vorsätzlich als Bild für die Anglermasse _(ob Puff oder sonst wo)_ missbraucht wurden.


----------



## Zoddl (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die sollst du auch nicht im Bach fangen
> und auch nicht im FoPuff,
> du sollst sie
> _kaufen_, ...mit Marken-verpackung.


Da bist jetzt einen Schritt zuweit. Die Doku und die Diskussion dazu hier, haben noch um Thema "Angler unter Anglern". Sozusagen befinden wir uns immer noch bei der Ursache, nicht bei deren Resultat. 



kati48268 schrieb:


> Es gibt wirklich gute Forellenteiche, und da benutze ich jetzt absichtlich das richtige Wort.


Weder kommen diese in der Dokumentation, noch in dieser Diskussion bisher vor. Bekannt sind mir ähnliche Teiche jedenfalls auch, nur eben nicht als Besucher.
Trotzdem sind wir immer noch bei der Pauschalverurteilung von Puffanglern, die sich beim Fische töten genauso doof angestellt haben, wie ich zu Beginn meiner Angelei als 4 oder 5 jähriger. Damals gabs Dampf von meinem Herrn Vater, an deinem Forellenteich möglicherweise ne Schelte vom Betreiber. 
Heute schreit man wegen sowas nach dem Verbot einer Angelart.



kati48268 schrieb:


> Machen wir uns nix vor, die Kleinhaus-Anlagen sind Extrembuden, die in dem missratenen Filmchen vorsätzlich als Bild für die Anglermasse _(ob Puff oder sonst wo)_ missbraucht wurden.


Ja hoffentlich findet genau dieser Fakt endlich mal Einzug in die Diskussion! 

Und natürlich gibt es noch weitere Anlagen, die gleich oder noch schlechter geführt werden. Das ist aber nicht das Problem aller Puffangler, es ist das Problem um welche Facetten deren Betreiber das Puffangeln erweitern. Letztere Diskussion wurde hier im AB übrigens vor Jahren schon auf einem gaaanz anderen Level von Forellen*teich*betreibern geführt.

Und deswegen setze ich mich lieber mit Puffanglern zusammen, als mit ein scheinbar paar getroffenen Hunden. Puffangler beissen wenigstens nicht!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Dann sind wir nämlich auf den besten Weg in eine Diktatur einiger weniger über die Masse.



Willkommen in der Realität ... wo warst du die letzten Jahre??? 

Gesendet von meinem Handy - entschuldigt die Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## hanzz (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Danke für die wertschätzende Rückmeldung.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Hast Du Dein Anschreiben verschickt ?


----------



## Riesenangler (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ich war in der Realität. Ich habe eben nur nicht alles mitbekommen. Ist ja auch kein Wunder, bei der menge an blödsinn , was so alles verzapft wird. Kein Grund einen gleich so an Bein zu pinkeln. Noch haben wir die herrschaft der wenigen über die Masse nicht, aber wir sind kurz davor. Und das wollte ich auch nur mal Sagen.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Noch mal überarbeitet und hier abgeschickt: http://www.ndr.de/apps/php/forum/showthread.php?t=89238&page=12




> Ich bin seit 20 Jahren Angler, verfolge mit großem Interesse Publikationen über mein Hobby und freue mich durchaus über kritische Berichterstattung.
> 
> Leider muss ich zugeben, dass ich mich sehr über die Ausstrahlung "Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken" (das Wort Doku vermeide ich absichtlich) geärgert habe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

*Zum Forellenpuff-Shitstorm*

Übrigens: Glaubt ihr die zerfressene Forelle aus dem Puff hat es schlechter als die filetierte und Geräucherte im Einkaufswagen von Mutti Müller im Supermarkt? (Also DER Standard-Forelle in deutschen Mägen?)

Die Konsumenten am Angelpuff können den Fisch wenigstens noch am Stück begutachten und haben (einen gewissen Anspruch unterstellt) Interesse an intakten Flossen, mopsfreien Köpfen und vorhandenen Kiemendeckeln. 

Der Züchter, der seine Tiere zerlegt auf den Markt bringt, muss dem Kunden diese Qualitätsmerkmale nicht darbieten und kann seinen Gewinn durch noch mehr Fischfleisch in noch kleineren Becken steigern, um sich am Markt behaupten zu können. Die Zerkauten Flossen und deformierten Köpfe in der Tonne stören ja niemanden.


----------



## DHausW (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Hab das Gefühl ihr zerfledert euch gegenseitig,gehts noch? ich bin ja froh das ihr fast alle der meinung seid das die doku nicht der bringer war! naja von Mr fox war der tote Zander ja auch bald tot geredet und man hört nix mehr ;-)  Lassen wa gras drüber wachsen ;-)


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

@ Ronny Kohlmann, du hast meine vollste Zustimmung und Respekt!


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Hallo erstmal!

Habe den Report gesehen und war erschüttert!
Die Präsentation des Hobbys Angeln wurde hier ganz klar von einem Nestbeschmutzer genutzt um auf tierschutzrechtlicher Basis sämtliche Angler in den Dreck zu ziehen. Von den zigtausend Anglern die waidgerecht mit ihrem Fang umgehen wurde hier nichts gezeigt! Die einzige Szene bei der ein Fisch, in diesem Fall eine Forelle, waidgerecht abgeschlagen und getötet wurde, war ganz klar gestellt, nur um mal zu zeigen das wir Angler dies generell nicht so machen würden, indem man ein Horrorszenario nach dem anderen nachschob. Pfui Teufel kann ich da nur sagen, keine Aufklärung über ein Hobby sondern ein medialer ...stall!

Dieser Angler, der die Reportage erstellt hat, kann stolz darauf sein, seine Mitpetrijünger deutschlandweit in Miskredit gebracht zu haben, wer weiß vielleicht ist er auch noch Mitglied der Peta.
Anders ist diese Reportage nicht zu erklären! Mit dem Satz , er würde seinen Kindern stets den vernünftigen Umgang mit dem Fang vermitteln setzte er sich dann noch schnell einen Scheinheiligenschein auf.|

Walleyehunter69


----------



## Aal-Rounder (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ich bin zwar neu hier im Board, aber wir sollten uns nochmal folgende Aussage von Thomas9904 zu herzen nehmen:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal kurz noch die Gelegenheit nutzen, mich bei allen Diskutanten hier zu bedanken.
> 
> Unabhängig der einzelnen Meinungen freut es mich, dass zu fast hundert  Prozent trotz des emotionalen Themas hier ohne persönliche Angriffe  diskutiert wird....
> 
> *Habe das nicht unbedingt so erwartet angesichts der nicht zu  leugnenden Brisanz und bedanke mich daher noch mal bei allen Diskutanten  hier dafür ausdrücklich*.


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Au warte!

Hab noch was vergessen! Bin gespannt, ob die gleichen Journalisten, die hier am Werke waren, sich trauen so eine Reportage auch über Berufsfischer hinzulegen! 

Diese würden mit dem Knüppel noch viel emotionsfreier antworten, wie waidgerecht fischende Angler!

Walleyehunter69


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Da hat der Thomas wahrlich nicht unrecht, 45 Seiten ohne großartige persönliche Angriffe sind keine selbstverständlichkeit.

So sollte das viel öfter in der Anglerschaft sein!

Grade durch die Lagerbildung und das jeder gegen die andere Angelart wettert haben wir eben keine gemeinsame Stimme in diesem Land und dementsprechend auch keine Lobby. Auch wenn wir garnicht mal so wenig sind und viel Wirtschaftskraft dahinter steckt.

Man muss im Angelsport nicht alles gut heissen. Man muss aber auch bedenken, das Restriktionen schnell mal zurückkommen und einen selbst betreffen. Dann ist das Gejammer wieder groß.


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Walleyehunter69 schrieb:


> Au warte!
> 
> Hab noch was vergessen! Bin gespannt, ob die gleichen Journalisten, die hier am Werke waren, sich trauen so eine Reportage auch über Berufsfischer hinzulegen!
> 
> ...



Oder wie es mit den moslemischen Halal Schlachtungen/Schächtungen aussieht, die immer mehr Tiere erfahren dürfen. 

Dagegen ist jeder Herzstich bei lebendigem Leib ein sanftes Einschlafen...

Aber ich denke auch dort ist nichts zu erwarten. Aber den einen Angler, der seine Beute nicht abschlägt (Wie alle Berufsfischer) wird als Maßstab der Angler gezeigt.

Ich selber hab auch schon viele Szenen gesehen, womit ich nicht einverstanden war. Das Fische nicht abgeschlagen werden ist aber auch mir noch nicht untergekommen.

Danke dafür an Herrn Rau, das er die Mühe auf sich genommen hat um sowas zu zeigen...

Wenn sie Szene nicht wirklich gestellt oder komplett anders gewesen ist. Vielleicht hat der Angler in anbetracht der Kamera auch nur etwas leichter draufgeschlagen und ein paar letzte Zuckungen waren noch drin.

Wer weiss das schon. Zuzutrauen ist den Meinungsjournalisten das auf jedenfall.


Und nochwas. Auwa hatte mal in einem Videobeitrag erzählt, das wenn Fische Schmerzen hätten, sie ja nicht gegen den Angler schwimmen und immer ordentlich Druck machen. Sie würden auf den Angler zu schwimmen. Wie der Bulle am Nasenring auch leicht geführt werden kann.

Statt dessen beantwortet Auwa die Frage nicht, und kommt sofort mit dem Thema Geld.

Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn auch hier ein "Schnitt" erfolgt ist um diese Lächerliche "Säure im Mund" Studie nicht angreifbar zu machen.

Journalistische Leistung der Jungs = 6. In jedem Land ohne Zwangsfernsehen würde es für die Macher von diesem "Werk" aber ziemlich eng aussehen...


----------



## Sharpo (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Oder wie es mit den moslemischen Halal Schlachtungen/Schächtungen aussieht, die immer mehr Tiere erfahren dürfen.
> 
> Dagegen ist jeder Herzstich bei lebendigem Leib ein sanftes Einschlafen...
> 
> ...



Zu Auwa....: Geschnitten.


----------



## Stefff (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Hallo allerseits!
Hab die Doku erst gestern (nach)schauen können, deshalb so spät.
Hab jetzt auch nicht mehr alles nachgelesen und wollte nun auch mal meinen Senf dazu loswerden!

Anfangs war die Doku ja noch, so lala, zum aushalten.
Als dann aber die größten Spackos, die es unter uns gibt und die wir selber nicht mögen, vor der Kamera ihr gesülze abliesen, hätte ich beinahe in den Fernsehapparat gebissen!
Diese Sonntagsfischer, die nicht mal wissen wo beim Fisch vorne oder hinten ist, die sind es die unser Hobby nach unten ziehen. Die sollte man auch so behandeln wie sie ihren Fang behandeln!

Zu Catch & Release sag ich nur, dass der Fisch wohl mehr davon hat wieder schwimmen zu dürfen als zu sterben (was allerdings in den Angelpuffs gemacht wird, kann ich auch nicht unterschreiben!)

Zum Schmerzempfinden ist meine Meinung, wenn ich einen Fisch fange, der seine eingeweide ausserhalb des Körpers mit sich rumzieht weil der Hecht mal wieder zuschlug, und trotzdem frisst und an den Haken geht, dann kann das Schmerzempfinden eines Fisches nicht sehr groß sein!!
Ich selbst habe schon teils nicht unerheblich verletzte Fische innehalb 14 Tagen mehrfach gefangen (dabei handelte es sich um einen von zwei Sterletts in unserem Gewässer)! Nach 4 Wochen war die Verletzung fast nicht mehr zu sehen und heute gibts nur noch ne Narbe am Bauch, wenn man weiß wo die Verletzung war!
Sogar der eingewachsene Darm hat dem Fisch nicht geschadet und er lebt heute noch! 
Soviel dazu!!

Abschliessende Meinung, teile unserer "Kollegen" schaden uns mehr als so ne Doku, wenn allerdings solche "Oberangler" in einer Doku noch mitmischen, dann wirds besonders schlimm#q

Grüße, Stefff!!!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Walleyehunter69 schrieb:


> Hab noch was vergessen! Bin gespannt, ob die gleichen Journalisten, die hier am Werke waren, sich trauen so eine Reportage auch über Berufsfischer hinzulegen!
> 
> Diese würden mit dem Knüppel noch viel emotionsfreier antworten, wie waidgerecht fischende Angler!


 
Gab's erst vor Kurzem in einer Karpfenregion Sachsens, als Karpfen abgefischt wurden. Da sind solche Experten der schreibenden Zunft mit Kamera bewaffnet aufgetaucht, um "das Elend der Fische" (O-Ton) zu dokumentieren.

Ergebnis des Ganzen: Frontaler Zusammenstoß, großes Halali in der Presse und Anzeigen wegen Beleidigung und Körperverletzung gegen einige Fischer. 

Bringt alles nix, außer eine Menge Ärger. An Besten ignorieren.


----------



## joedreck (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

hi!

nur kurz zum thema lobby der angler: ich denke wir haben durchaus eine lobby. zwar keine die übermäßig öffentlichkeitsarbeit betreibt, jedoch eine sehr zuverlässige. unsere lobbyarbeit ist folgende: jeder der legal angeln möchte muss entweder eine mitgliedschaft im verein vorweisen oder sich eben tages- monats- oder jahreskarten kaufen. dadurch wird wieder der örtliche verein finanziell unterstützt. diese vereine kümmern sich im sinne des arten- und des umweltschutzes um so gut wie jedes gewässer in deutschland und um deren uferbereiche. und ich denke, dass genau das unsere lobby im bereich der umweltministerien ist. denn falls das angeln tatsächlich mal für privatleute verboten werden sollte, werden sich diese vereine auflösen. dh die zuständige behörde muss sich in eigener zuständigkeit mit bezahlten mitarbeitern darum kümmern. dieses geld ist nicht da. das personal sowieso nicht. 

im fazit würde ich dazu sagen: es liegt an jedem einzelnen angler selbst öffentlichkeitsarbeit zu betreiben. sei es am wasser, im verein, oder im lsv. jeder so wie er kann. aber bevor ich mich beschwere versuche ich lieber selbst erstmal meine meinung zu vertreten und durchzusetzen. 
leider weiß ich aber auch, dass dies als einzelner nur sehr schwer möglich ist. 


ps: um einen verein zu gründen braucht man nur 7 leute und einige wenige andere voraussetzungen. hier sind deutlich mehr leute unterwegs, welche sich mit sicherheit gern engagieren möchten... ;-)


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> diese vereine kümmern sich im sinne des arten- und des umweltschutzes um  so gut wie jedes gewässer in deutschland und um deren uferbereiche. und  ich denke, dass genau das unsere lobby im bereich der umweltministerien  ist. denn falls das angeln tatsächlich mal für privatleute verboten  werden sollte, werden sich diese vereine auflösen. dh die zuständige  behörde muss sich in eigener zuständigkeit mit bezahlten mitarbeitern  darum kümmern. dieses geld ist nicht da. das personal sowieso nicht.


Glaube ich nicht. Da stehen die "Naturschutzvereine" schon Gewehr bei Fuß. Und die haben mal richtig Geld. Und können das sowieso ja viiiiiiiel besser (ob das auch stimmt, ist hernach vollkommen uninteressant).

Zudem würden sie damit erreichen, was sie wollen: Quasi uneingeschränkte Macht in diesem Bereich.



> ps: um einen Verein  zu gründen braucht man nur 7 leute und einige wenige andere  voraussetzungen. hier sind deutlich mehr leute unterwegs, welche sich  mit sicherheit gern engagieren möchten... ;-)


Mit 7 Leuten einen halbwegs erträglichen See zu pachten, ist quasi aus finanziellen Gründen nicht machbar. Und auch deswegen, weil viele Gewässer schon längst vergeben sind. Da hätte man dann nen Verein und erst wieder nix von.


----------



## joedreck (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

hi!

naja ich denke schon, dass die angelvereine im bereich naturschutz und erhaltung anzusiedeln sind. und das werden die behörden ähnlich sehen, sonst wäre es schon verboten. ist halt meine persönliche meinung. 

bzgl der vereine meinte ich nicht im sinne vom angelverein (dafür sind wir ja viel zu sehr verteilt) sondern im sinne eines vereins bzw interessengemeinschaft um lobbyarbeit betreiben zu können... 

hab mich da wohl etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und nochwas. Auwa hatte mal in einem Videobeitrag erzählt, das wenn Fische Schmerzen hätten, sie ja nicht gegen den Angler schwimmen und immer ordentlich Druck machen. Sie würden auf den Angler zu schwimmen. Wie der Bulle am Nasenring auch leicht geführt werden kann.
> 
> Statt dessen beantwortet Auwa die Frage nicht, und kommt sofort mit dem Thema Geld.
> 
> Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn auch hier ein "Schnitt" erfolgt ist um diese Lächerliche "Säure im Mund" Studie nicht angreifbar zu machen.




Der Schnitt IST an dieser Stelle tatsächlich erfolgt! Kann man sehr schön sehen!


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Seltsam, mein Beitrag wird im NDR-Forum nicht angezeigt... Müssen die Beiträge erst freigeschaltet werden oder habe ich etwas falsch gemacht? Wills mal ein anderer versuchen?


----------



## Deep Down (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Nicht das die "Presse" zwar nicht der Zensur unterliegt, aber selbst eine betreibt!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Nicht das die "Presse" zwar nicht der Zensur unterliegt, aber selbst eine betreibt!


 
Poste mal etwas politisch unkorrekt in Foren bei Spiegel Online. Da kannst du lange warten, dass der Beitrag veröffentlicht wird. Das nennt man aber nicht Zensur, sondern Moderation. |supergri|supergri

Mir wurden so gleich 2 Versuche "wegmoderiert", auf den Beitrag von Arlinghaus zu antworten. Der Inhalt war halt nicht gerade PETA-nah. #h


----------



## Taxidermist (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Nicht das die "Presse" zwar nicht der Zensur unterliegt, aber selbst eine betreibt!


Na,die werden schon einen Praktikanten dort sitzen haben,der erst mal
"sichtet"!
Interessant ist es auch, dass sich ein Herr Rau weder zu dem Thread im 
NDR Forum äußert, noch hier, oder an anderer Stelle.
Da wird ausgesessen,dass hat er bestimmt von unseren Politikern abgeschaut!
Ich glaube nicht das die den Beitrag von Ronny Kohlmann bringen,
anders wäre dies wohl, wenn son irrer Veganer da postet,passt wahrscheinlich besser ins Konzept!

Jürgen


----------



## PhantomBiss (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Die Beiträge werden erst nach einiger Zeit freigeschalten. Ich hab auch einige Zeit warten müssen.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das die den Beitrag von Ronny Kohlmann bringen,




Meine Intelligenz als Leser wurde zutiefst beleidigt und musste sich abreagieren. Ich werde heute schlummern wie ein Baby, mehr erwarte ich mir nicht. :m


----------



## kati48268 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> @ Ronny Kohlmann, du hast meine vollste Zustimmung und Respekt!


Möchte mich dem Lob anschließen.
Guter Text.



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Aber den einen Angler, der seine Beute nicht abschlägt *(Wie alle Berufsfischer)* wird als Maßstab der Angler gezeigt.


Und dies möchte ich mal eben hervorheben. |rolleyes


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Warum? Berufsfischer haben eine Ausnahmeregelung, das sie eben keinen "Betäbungsschlag" machen brauchen, sondern das sie eben gleich in die Eingeweide schneiden dürfen.


----------



## Fin (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Weder kommen diese in der Dokumentation, noch in dieser Diskussion bisher vor.



Hier aber: http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/dienordreportage323.html

Und ganz anders in Szene gesetzt


----------



## snofla (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

zu Zwille ...................warum wiird eigendlich der "ANGLER" angeprangert und nicht der Betreiber der Anlage.......................er macht es möglich das diese Leute in diesen Wahn verfallen................ich behaupte mal das Zwille dicht gemacht wird in den nächsten zwei Tagen.......we will see


----------



## kati48268 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Warum? Berufsfischer haben eine Ausnahmeregelung, das sie eben keinen "Betäbungsschlag" machen brauchen, sondern das sie eben gleich in die Eingeweide schneiden dürfen.


Ja, eben.

Und bei der Meeresfischerei werden die zukünftigen Fischstäbchen, wenn sie Glück haben, im Netz schon zerquetscht, andernsfalls ersticken sie oder gehören zu den ganz Gearxchten, die als unerwünschter Beifang angematscht oder tot zurück über die Reeling gehen und nicht mal das Glück haben, edle Fischstäbchen werden zu dürfen.

Das ist aber beim Normalbürger (und bei vielen Anglern) keinen Jauchzer wert, (geht ja auch nur um ü100Mio Tonnen/Jahr).
Im Gegensatz zu einem gekillten, geangelten Fisch, egal ob dieser brav nach Gesetz geschlachtet, (wie im Film) nur abgestochen, auf'ne Tischkante gehauen oder von mir aus auch erwürgt wurde.
Alles immer noch besser über den Jordan gegangen als das leckere Fischstäbchen.

Dem Fischstäbchen (analog: 1/2 Hahn, Currywurst,...) guckt man aber nicht beim Sterben zu, und _nur(!)_ das ist es.

Als wenn Friseuse Mandy und Mutti Else das "Schlachten" eines Rotauges nach Gesetz nicht genauso ekelig finden, wie wenn ich fest drauf trete.
Letzteres vermutlich sogar weniger ekelig.

By the way für die jetzt ebenso entsetzen Boardkollegen: 
In beiden Fällen ist das Viech sofort mausetot.
Im Letzteren halt ohne gesetzliche Segnung, aber auch das geht.


----------



## kati48268 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



snofla schrieb:


> zu Zwille ...................warum wiird eigendlich der "ANGLER" angeprangert und nicht der Betreiber der Anlage.......................er macht es möglich das diese Leute in diesen Wahn verfallen................ich behaupte mal das Zwille dicht gemacht wird in den nächsten zwei Tagen.......we will see



Der Betreiber Andreas Kleinhaus ist durchaus Anzeigen- & Prozesserfahren.
Ich glaube nicht, dass -anders als in vielen Postings hier vermutet- es ihm um Werbung ging.
Die hat er gar nicht nötig, die Anlage brummt wie doof.
http://www.angelparadies-zwillbrock.de/
Was den geritten hat, ein TV-Team... ;+

Habe selbst auch schon mal von da berichtet:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/januar-2011/der-erste-stoer.html
Man kann auch da ganz normal angeln, ganz normale Fische fangen oder ganz normal abschneidern.
Und: es gibt dort durchaus auch ganz normale, vernünftige Angler. War 2x da, Musikbeschallung übrigens nicht erlebt.

Auch hier im Board findet man einiges dazu: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=12686924

Es rennen m.M.n. verhältnismäßig viele Prolls dort rum.
Der im Film gezeigte Typ mit dem Stör-Tattoo war mal im Blinker 'Angler des Monats', glaube ich.
http://www.bfto.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=10&Itemid=18

Zwillbrock (Hauptgewässer) ist m.M.n. nicht mit normalen Forellenseen zu vergleichen, denn es geht schon primär um Großfische wie Stör & Wels + sehr große Forellen + andere XXL-Fische.

Keine Ahnung, wie viele Forellenseen es im Münsterland & nördl. Ruhrgebiet wohl gibt, es sind sehr viele.
Die paar, die ich kenne (Besuche für Forellensee-Check F&F) sind anders, normal bis besonders schön halt.
Solche Vorkommnisse wie in dem Film habe ich noch nie gesehen. Da hat der Autor wohl besonders gut recherchiert (|kopfkrat) um genau das zu kriegen, was er für den Tenor des Films haben wollte.

Was sollte dieser Part mit dem Tattoo eigentlich in dem Film?  |kopfkrat
Hatte übrigens mehr Minuten als der Wissenschaftler Robert Arlinghaus, der 'ne Menge mehr hätte sagen können. 
Was sollte einem das sagen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Taxidermist (11. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Was sollte einem das sagen? |kopfkrat



Na Kati, dass wirst du wohl wissen!
Für andere: Der dicke Prollo macht ein deutlich spektakuläreres Bild als der brave Prof. und da diese schmierige Filmkomödie von abstoßenden Bildern lebt, ist doch klar wo draufgehalten wurde.
Der Typ macht sich doch prächtig als hirnbefreiter Vertreter unserer Zunft!(Achtung,letzter Satz Ironie!)

Jürgen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



perikles schrieb:


> andere angler, andere meinungen, im fliegenfischerforum wird eher pro-carsten rau agumentiert, man merkt wirklich den mentalitätsunterschied zwischen den angelmethoden und ihren anglern, dort heisst es es wurde sachlich recherchiert



Da kannste mal sehen, daß ein Großteil dieser Kameraden in ihrem "elitären" Selbstverständnis die Zeichen der Zeit noch nicht überblickt hat.


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Jupp, denn eine "Elite" gibt es nur, wenn der Pöbel eine breite Basis bildet. Und wenn diese breite Basis fehlt, dann ist die Elite nichtmehr Elite und ihre Interessen werden auch kein Gehör mehr finden...

Genau über diesen Punkt hab ich Thomas letztens noch etwas in einer Mail zukommen lassen. Selbst die vermeindlich intelligenten Fliegenfischer dort schnallen nicht, dass die Angelgegner auch sie vom Wasser weghaben wollen. (Gruss an Thomas an dieser Stelle) Und das die Angelgegner während dieser "Doku" die Schampuskorken haben knallen lassen.

Auch wenn man nicht mit allen Aspekten im Angelsport einverstanden sein muss. Zusammenhalt innerhalb der Anglerschaft wäre schon einmal etwas, was Lobbyarbeit und Interessendurchsetzung für alle Angler einfacher machen würde.

Stattdessen gehts weiter wie immer. Die eine (Angler)Gruppe lästert über die andere (Angler)Gruppe und unsere Gegner lachen sich ins Fäustchen und freuen sich, wie sich die blöden Angler doch selber zerlegen.

Btw: Die Angler am FoPu/StörPu hatten schon große Kescher, Einzelhaken und Abhakmatten. Das ist im Bezug "Fischfreundlichkeit" schonmal nicht soo schlecht...


----------



## RedHead (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

wurde heute morgen nochmal ausgestrahlt

auch wenn ich mir jetzt hier nicht allzu viele Freunde mache, aber ich fand die Sendung gar nicht so schlecht...


----------



## kati48268 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Diskussion in eigenen Reihen, wie sie hier stattfindet, über was ok und nicht ok ist, wie man was empfindet,... ist ja sehr gesund.
Auch, wenn man auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner kommt.

Das funktioniert in diesem Thread bisher auch größtenteils ohne Zerfleischung, verhältnismäßig gesittet und mit wenigen Ausrutschern (schließe meine eigenen Ausrutscher ins Persönliche da ausdrücklich nicht mit aus).
Haarig wird die ganze Sache für mich immer, wenn die Worte, "verbieten, dicht machen, anzeigen,..." ins Spiel kommen, denn da verlässt es die eigenen Reihen.

Ganz böse wird's, wenn Ansichten von Angelgegnern zur moralischen Instanz erhoben werden.

Und was ich überhaupt nicht verstehen kann, ist das die Erkenntnis


Allrounder27 schrieb:


> ... dass die Angelgegner alle Angler, völlig egal wo & wie sie angeln, vom Wasser weghaben wollen...


nicht in den Köpfen ankommt.
Da zitiere ich mich jetzt mal selbst:


kati48268 schrieb:


> Die große Öffentlichkeit unterscheidet uns nicht.
> Für die sind wir alle gleich.
> Für die Angelgegner erst recht.
> Dem Einzelnen mag man Feinheiten darstellen können, die Masse schnallt das nicht.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Richtig Kathi, daher hier auch nochmal Fakten, da einige scheinbar immer noch nicht merken, was da abläuft:


Zum nachdenken für alle, die sich ethisch/moralisch für die "besseren Angler" halten:
*Den 20% Angelgegnern in der Bevölkerung isses VOLLKOMMEN WURSCHT, wie ihr angelt:
Die wollen einfach alle Angler und das Angeln als solches weg!!!*

Und genau denen isses auch wurscht, ob ihr waidgerecht angelt oder nicht.....

*Und vor dem Gesetz ist der geprüfteste, waidgerechteste, organisierteste Angler auch nur ein Tierquäler!!*

Gerade die Angelpuffs sind ja in der Mehrzahl ein Paradebeispiel für die Angelei, wie sich das der Gesetzgeber im Bund mit dem Tierschutzgesetz wünscht (abgesehen von den "Großfischteichen" mit zurücksetzen):
Alles abknüppeln, was man aus dem Wasser zieht...

Damit ist ja dann der "vernünftige Grund" gegeben, *der das (rein juristisch) per se tierschutzwidrige Angeln legitimiert, die Ernährung.*

So dass ein evtl. nicht sachgerechte Behandlung der Fische dann eh nicht mehr juristisch ins Gewicht fällt....

Aber das ist natürlich eine Betrachtung, die mit dem gesunden Menschenverstand der Mehrzahl der Angler nicht konform ist - deswegen ist das eine juristische Sichtweise...

*Laut Gesetz gibt es eben grundsätzlich kein "tierschutzgerechtes Angeln"* - da spielt auch der Faktor "Schmerz bei Fischen" keinerlei Rolle - sondern nur eine juristische Entschuldigung für *das grundsätzlich juristisch tierschutzwidrige Angeln..*

Das müssen sich auch all jene vor Augen halten, welche die im Film gezeigten Handlungen verurteilen und sich als ethisch höherstehende Angler sehen:
*Vor dem Gesetz macht der waidgerechteste Angler genau das Gleiche wie die da im Film gezeigten und von vielen hier verurteilten "Puffangler":*
Er "quält Fische" und hat nur (sofern er den Fisch essen will) eine juristisch anerkannte Entschuldigung dafür!!!

So von wegen Glashaus und so..................


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So von wegen Glashaus und so..................


 
In diesem Glashaus füllen die Angler nur eine kleine Ecke. Sie sitzen dort gemeinsam mit faktisch jeder Gruppe, die "etwas mit Wirbeltieren macht":
Jäger, Zirkusbetreiber, Kaninchenzüchter, Berufsfischer, Landwirte, ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Hier gehts aber eben um Angler - was andere in andern Medien machen (Jäger etc.), ist deren Sache, nicht unsere hier...


----------



## Lenzibald (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Servus.
Also irgendwie finde ich das ganze ein bischen ich weiß jetzt nicht genau wie ich es ausdrücken soll. Aber ist ja egal es gibt Menschen die wissen noch wenn man Fisch oder Fleisch sofern man es essen will zuerst  mal ein Tier geschlachtet werden muß. Denen ist es auch egal wenn wir Angler Fische fangen egal ob zum Essen oder weil einige Rekordgeil sind. Dann gibt es Leute die wollen das überhaupt keine tierischen Produkte mehr verwendet werden da die Tiere darunter leiden wie sie meinen. Ja und zuguterletzt gibt's die Scheinheiligen die meinen ihr Kotlett wächst in der Kühltruhe und die Fischsstäbchen werden vom Strauch gepflückt und auszucken wenns mal sehen wie ein Tier geschlachtet wird. Ich sag immer die Menscheit verblödet immer mehr und die letzten 20 jahre is halt ziemlich schnell gegangen die Verblödung.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Sir Pommes (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

gerade mal ein paar Blicke riskiert und was soll ich sagen außer

um Himmels Willen !?!?!

wie kann sich einer der angeblich selber angelt, dieses Hobby mit Begeisterung seinem eigenen Kind beibringt für so einen Rotz zur Verfügung stellen, mit absolut kontraproduktiven "Fang"fragen (tolles Wortspiel ... haha) durch die Medienlandschaft ziehen und sich (und dem Angelsport ganz allgemein) ohne es zu merken damit einen Bärendienst erweisen? Da wächst mir glatt ein drittes Ei ...

dann soll er's doch lassen, wenn er von Zweifeln zerfressen kaum eine (gedanklich) ruhige Minute am Gewässer verbringen kann und für ihn die Frage ob Fische überhaupt Schmerzen empfinden sowieso ungeklärt erscheint. Ich meine, solange er sich da nicht sicher ist, muss er theoretisch davon ausgehen, dass er Fischen weh tut ... und das macht ihn dann (auch wieder theoretisch) eben zu nicht zu dem besseren Menschen für den er sich laut Reportage selber hält.

es gibt Teile der Reportage die ihre Berechtigung haben und so leider auch der Wahrheit entsprechen, aber wo bitte sind die (überwiegenden) positiven (Gegen)beispiele? Da fehlt (wahrscheinlich mit Absicht und Kalkül) jedes Fingerspitzengefühl, jedes Gleichgewicht. Hier wird 45 Minuten drauf gehauen was die Kamera hergibt. Eine Katastrophe

Und überhaupt: was hat angeln mit Forellenpuffs zu tun?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sir Pommes schrieb:


> Und überhaupt: was hat angeln mit Forellenpuffs zu tun?


Immer noch nicht begriffen?

Genauso viel Angeln im Meer, am Fluss, im Vereinsteich, am See etc..

Sowohl für die Angelgegner wie auch für den Gesetzgeber im Bund gibt es da keinen Unterschied!!!!

Für die gibt's keine "guten, besseren, richtigen" Angler und FopuAngler - alles das Gleiche!!

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3973493&postcount=486


----------



## Sharpo (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sir Pommes schrieb:


> Und überhaupt: was hat angeln mit Forellenpuffs zu tun?



Was hat Sex mit einenem Bordell zu tun?


----------



## Deep Down (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

...und das der Herr Redakteur nach seiner Doku doch tatsächlich noch den Schluß zieht, selber weiter zu angeln, überrascht den Zuschauer, denn der hätte doch erwartet, dass er danach mit dem Angeln aufhört! Ich bin mir sicher, das mit dem Ergebnis viele gerechnet haben und diesbezüglich selbst überrascht worden sind.
Aber so macht Herr Rau doch tatsächlich den Zirkelschluß, wenn er an sich selbst im Ergebnis den eigens formulierten Vorwurf gegenüber Anglern manifestiert, dass diese ihrem Hobby zu Liebe dieses Thema verdrängen würden! Konsequent handelt er nach seinem "Machtwerk" nämlich nicht!
Das vermittelt den Eindruck, dass es gar keinen "guten" Angler gibt, sondern sich alle aus diesem Grunde über Schmerzen des Tieres hinwegsetzen!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Die Prominez hat sich auch schon dazu geäußert:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Matze-Koch-Fanseite/186728311395573?fref=ts


----------



## 1.AVM (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Kommentare unter den NDR Film hin oder her, von den Angelgegnern liest das doch eh keiner und die Otto-Normalverbraucher erst recht nicht. Die, welche die Sendung gesehen haben, denken sich ihren Teil und rufen die Erinnerungen erst wieder ab, wenn sie am Wasser stehen und einen Angler sehen.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Matze...395573?fref=ts



Ich meine den religiösen Quatsch hätte Matze sich sparen können, aber der Spruch:"Ich würde auch ein Schwein mit Abitur essen" gefällt mir!

Jürgen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich meine den religiösen Quatsch hätte Matze sich sparen können, aber der Spruch:"Ich würde auch ein Schwein mit Abitur essen" gefällt mir!
> 
> Jürgen


 
Na ja, er ist halt laut eigener Aussage überzeugter Christ, der vieles an seinem Verhalten daran festmacht. In sofern sind seine Äußerungen konsequent.


----------



## kati48268 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



1.AVM schrieb:


> Kommentare ...


Die Diskussion hier ist ja auch eine _"Angler unter sich"_ mit durchaus konträrer Ansichten.
Das ist doch ein guter Effekt des Films (und auch der einzige).



perikles schrieb:


> ...100.000 zu allem entschlossene Demonstranten...


|rolleyes
_"Der Grund, aus dem es in Deutschland nie eine Revolution geben wird, __ist der, _
_dass man dazu verbotenerweise den Rasen betreten müsste"_
_(Joseph Stalin)_

(ja, ich weiß, grad der Teil, der unter seiner Fuchtel stand, hat genau das getan. Aber an dem Zitat ist schon was dran)


----------



## Andal (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



kati48268 schrieb:


> _"Der Grund, aus dem es in Deutschland nie eine Revolution geben wird, __ist der, _
> _dass man dazu verbotenerweise den Rasen betreten müsste"_
> _(Joseph Stalin)_
> 
> (*ja, ich weiß, grad der Teil, der unter seiner Fuchtel stand, hat genau das getan. Aber an dem Zitat ist schon was dran*)



Darum haben sie es ja in und vor der Kirche angefangen... da war gepflastert!


----------



## Fin (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



perikles schrieb:


> nun ja, schmunzeln musste ich wie der dad in voller fliegenfischer Montur ins forellenpuff geht^^ finde die beiden sehr gechillt, die nordeutsche dialekt färbung höre ich gerne  erinnert mich an hamburg, auch die nordeutsche mentalität in dem bericht finde ich sehr symphatisch
> im vergleich zu dem ruhrpott bericht, wirken die nordlichter etwas kultivierter und irgendwie weniger prollig



Da magst du recht haben. Ich meinte jedoch nur die Qualität und die Atmosphäreder Reportage. Die Hintergrundmusik, die ausgesuchten Bilder, die Leute die gezeigt werden, die Schitte etc. erzeugen ein ganz anderes Bild von einem "Forellenpuff".


----------



## Sharpo (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Fin schrieb:


> Da magst du recht haben. Ich meinte jedoch nur die Qualität und die Atmosphäreder Reportage. Die Hintergrundmusik, die ausgesuchten Bilder, die Leute die gezeigt werden, die Schitte etc. erzeugen ein ganz anderes Bild von einem "Forellenpuff".




Ich werde demnächst mal die Anzugsträger hier im Revier beim Angeln filmen und dann eure norddeutschen saufenden Kumpanen.

Also mehr dummes Klischee geht ja gar nicht.  #d


----------



## Fin (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Btw: Die Angler am FoPu/StörPu hatten schon große Kescher, Einzelhaken und Abhakmatten. Das ist im Bezug "Fischfreundlichkeit" schonmal nicht soo schlecht...



Einzelhaken...Abhakmatten...große Kescher...CR...! Wie läuft das eigentlich den C&R Ländern? Gucke gerade "Fishing TV" und die Briten betreiben ja allerhöchste C&R Kultur (selbst bei Aalen ). Interessiert es dort keinen? Bessere Lobbyarbeit? Andere Länder andere Sitten, schon klar.


----------



## Fin (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich werde demnächst mal die Anzugsträger hier im Revier beim Angeln filmen und dann eure norddeutschen saufenden Kumpanen.
> 
> Also mehr dummes Klischee geht ja gar nicht.  #d



Hä? In bezug auf den Link meinte ich "*da magst du recht haben*....das es dort so rüberkommt" (ob es wirklich so ist oder nicht interessiert wohl kaum bzw. ist Klischee)! Mehr nicht. Hast du dir die Reportage angeguckt?

PS: Aber mach bitte mal. Frag dann aber Gardenfly nach dem Forellenpuff und such dort die "nordeutschen Saufkumpanen"  Ich kenne nur Weddendorf und Osloß(welcher übrigens in der NDR-Reportage auf PC-Bildschirm des Autors auftrauchte). War bestimmt der Betreiber der einfach aufgelegt hatte


----------



## gründler (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Hat schon jemand um ein Interview gefragt,kann ja sein das die Software beim schneiden,dieses Clockwork Orange nen Wackelkontakt hatte.

http://www.pier53.de/kontakt.htm


#h


----------



## Lazarus (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und was ich überhaupt nicht verstehen kann, ist das die Erkenntnis
> 
> ... dass die Angelgegner alle Angler, völlig egal wo & wie sie angeln, vom Wasser weghaben wollen...
> 
> nicht in den Köpfen ankommt.



Das liegt wohl daran, dass dies eine viel zu grobe Vereinfachung ist und in dieser simplen Form einfach unwahr ist.
_Die _Angelgegner, die hier ständig an die Wand gemalt werden,  gibt es nämlich garnicht - genauso wenig wie es _die _Angler gibt.

Im Film werden Missstände innerhalb der Angelszene aufgezeigt. Diese einfach zu Leugnen ist zwecklos, das wird nicht funktionieren.

Es ist eben ein Unterschied, ob jemand im Fluss auf Brachsen angelt, die er essen will oder in der Talsperre auf Karpfen, obwohl er grundsätzlich keine Karpfen essen mag.

Genauso ist es ein Unterschied, ob man in einem Teich, der ein oder zweimal im Jahr besetzt wird, Forellen angelt,  oder ob man immer wieder den selben Stören in einem Puffteich nachstellt und sie nach dem Fang zurücksetzt, damit der Kollege sie zwei Tage später wieder fangen kann.
Es war im Film gut zu sehen, dass der Störfänger überhaupt keine Ahnung hatte, was er mit diesem Lebensmittel nun anfangen sollte, das da vor ihm herumzappelte.

Trotzige Statements, dass Fische nur doofes, gefühlloses, schwimmendes Gemüse seien, schadet 'uns' viel mehr, als dieser Film! Ob es so ist oder nicht, spielt für die breite Masse keine Rolle.
Sinnvoller wäre es, eine Art freiwilliger Selbstkontrolle durchzuführen, um die durchaus vorhandenen negativen Auswüchse zu ächten:
Kein Fußballverein wird seine Hooligans verteidigen, selbst wenn diese die treuesten Fans sein sollten.
Die Reiterverbände haben das Barren geächtet, ohne dass die Reitsportpresse deshalb gegen diese Verbände zu Felde gezogen wäre.

Was ich sagen möchte ist, niemand wird uns in den kommenden Jahrzehnten das Angeln verbieten, wenn wir vernünftig ausgebildete Fischer sind, die mit der Handangel Lebensmittel gewinnen. Dies schließt keineswegs aus, alle Fische zurückzusetzen, die nicht ins Schema passen.
Es beinhaltet selbstverständlich auch, dass uns das Angeln Spaß macht. Der Kleingärtner zieht schließlich seine Radieschen auch aus Spaß, obwohl er sie zur Ernährung nutzt.

Wenn wir dagegen in der Öffentlichkeit (Internet!) verstärkt als Zeitgenossen auftreten, für die die schleimigen Kreaturen im Wasser nur empfindungsloses Sportgerät oder bestenfalls Trophäen sind, kann uns wirklich das Ende unseres Hobbys noch zu unseren Lebzeiten drohen.


----------



## Sharpo (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Wenn ich das Lese...Lebensmittel angeln. 
Fischstäbchen aus dem Kanal.
Sorry, dass sind immer noch Fische und keine Lebensmittel.

Niemand wird uns das Angeln verbieten...

Was ist das Nachtangelverbot?
In NRW drohte uns ein Angelverbot weil viele Fische aus den Kanälen stark belastet sind.

Somit ist das Lebensmittel nicht zum Verzehr geeignet.
Kein Verzehr, kein Angeln.

Die Grünen Basis hat ein Affenzirkus gemacht als die Künast einen Fisch tod schlug.

Ich würde bezüglich dem Angelverbot  meine Hand nicht ins Feuer legen.


----------



## Purist (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Lazarus schrieb:


> _Die _Angelgegner, die hier ständig an die Wand gemalt werden,  gibt es nämlich garnicht - genauso wenig wie es _die _Angler gibt. ...



Danke für diesen Beitrag, Lazarus, du bringst es ziemlich treffend auf den Punkt.


----------



## CRegenschein (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Purist schrieb:


> Danke für diesen Beitrag, Lazarus, du bringst es ziemlich treffend auf den Punkt.



Dem schließe ich mich gerne an.
Wir sind besser daran, als Angelcommunity ebenso die Auswüchse zu ächten als den Film ob einer an die Wand gemalten teuflisch-medialen Wirkung.

CRegenschein


----------



## Sharpo (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Zur Erinnerung:

http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/in-nrw-droht-angel-verbot-wie-im-hafen-dortmund-id4211746.html


----------



## Fin (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Zur Erinnerung:
> 
> http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/in-nrw-droht-angel-verbot-wie-im-hafen-dortmund-id4211746.html



Wenn man das so liest, wird einem klar woran das liegt. An der Gesetzeslage in Deutschland. Grundsätzlich kein Angeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht bzw. besonderen Grund. Gut organisierte Angler könnten hier aber intervenieren und ihre Absichten deutlich machen.

PS: Die Aussage von Lazarus ist gefährlich und sowas kann nach hinten losgehen. Innerhalb der "Szene" oder im privaten Umfeld kann man das gerne machen. Aber politisch nach Außen sollte man nicht bereit sein Teile der Anglerschaft zu "opfern". Denn dann gehts erst richtig los. In der Vergangenheit geschlafen? Passiert doch regelmäßig (Jäger, Schießsport, Paintball, Ballerspiele, Kampfsport, Reitsport etc. bla bla).


----------



## Berk (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ich denke sehrwohl, dass es diese Angelgegner gibt! Die braucht man nicht an die Wand malen…denn Gemälde an der Wand können keine Anzeigen aufgeben! 

Ich kenne drei Personen, die dieses Jahr eine Anzeige erhalten haben, da sie an einem Königsfischen teilgenommen haben. Das Ganze wird sich in Luft auflösen, da es immer noch erlaubt ist, diese durchzuführen und daran teilzunehmen! Begründung: Tradition.

Das ist denen aber erst mal egal…Anzeige raus und Angler damit ärgern!

Lies dir mal Kommentare auf FB und Co durch…ruhig mal auf die PETA-Seite gehen, wenn wieder was mit Anglern im Umlauf ist – die Kommentare, dass man unser Hobby verbieten sollte, kommen nicht von Gemälden an einer Wand! 

Da steht nicht, dass man Angelanlagen, FoPu´s o. ä. verbieten sollte – nein man soll das Angeln verbieten!

Passend dazu das "Breefing" unseres ersten Vorstandes in unserer letzten Monatsversammlung! Da ging es um genau das Thema! Und was man tun kann, soll, darf. 

In unserer letzten Jahreshauptversammlung sagte ein hoher des Verbandes, dass es momentan immer scherer wird, unser Hobby so weiterzubetreiben (Catch and kill – sind ja aus Bayern), da viele – wohl einflusreiche – unser Hobby nicht gerne sehen! Bestimmt hat er das gesagt, da er zu viele bemalte Wände anschaut! 

Es werden Angler angezeigt, die ein Bild mit einem – wie vorgeschrieben – getöteten Fisch machen. Das landet in der Zeitung => Anzeige weil er den Fisch angeblich nur zum Prahlen getötet hat! 

Diese Leute warten auf sowas wie diesen Bericht! Insider-Bericht frei Haus! Tolle neue Argumente! 

Ich male hier nichts an die Wand…ich lese die Zeitung und rede mit Kollegen und ich sehe was passiert! 

Allein die Entwicklung der letzten zwei Jahre lässt mich mit Grausen in die Zukunft schauen.


----------



## CRegenschein (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Zur Erinnerung:
> 
> http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/in-nrw-droht-angel-verbot-wie-im-hafen-dortmund-id4211746.html



2011 - was ist bisher draus geworden? Gibt es da mehr Infos zu?

CRegenschein


----------



## Sharpo (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Fin schrieb:


> Wenn man das so liest, wird einem klar woran das liegt. An der Gesetzeslage in Deutschland. Grundsätzlich kein Angeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht bzw. besonderen Grund. Gut organisierte Angler könnten hier aber intervenieren und ihre Absichten deutlich machen.
> 
> PS: Die Aussage von Lazarus ist gefährlich und sowas kann nach hinten losgehen. Innerhalb der "Szene" oder im privaten Umfeld kann man das gerne machen. Aber politisch nach Außen sollte man nicht bereit sein Teile der Anglerschaft zu "opfern". Denn dann gehts erst richtig los. In der Vergangenheit geschlafen? Passiert doch regelmäßig (Jäger, Schießsport, Paintball, Ballerspiele, Kampfsport, Reitsport etc. bla bla).



Wie will man intervenieren bzw. Absichten deutlich machen?
Willst Du Gift verzehren?
Soll ich meinen Kindern PCB, Dioxin etc.  zu Essen geben?
Soll ich mir irgendwann Vorwürfe machen...wenn...

Du kommst hier in einen moralischen Konflikt.

CRegenschein.

Jo gibt es. Angelverbot wurde vor kurzem aufgehoben.
Einfach Google anwerfen.
Der Landesfischereiverband Westfalen u. Lippe hat dazu auch einige Stellungnahmen auf seiner HP.

Das Angelverbot NRW ist aber im Grunde nicht vom Tisch, nur einige papierstapel weiter nach unten gerutscht.
Weil........das Geld für weitere Tests fehlt.


----------



## Fr33 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Also manchmal denke ich - ich lese nicht richtig oder habe mit meinen jungen 28Jahren was an den Augen....

Natürlich gibt es DIE Angelgegner... DIE wollen uns das Hobby KOMPLETT verbieten. Mit Kampagnen wie "Dein Papa ist ein Mörder"... oder "Wir Angler haben kurze Ruten...".... Die sind es auch, die Millionen an Spendengeldern von ebenfalls verblendeten Menschen sammeln und als Keule einsetzen... die Zeigen an wen Sie wollen.. und wenn Sie verlieren, was solls.... ist doch genug Kohle da!

Ich weiss nicht wie man sich der Tatsache verschließen kann, dass es Gruppen gibt die das Angeln auf lange oder kurze Sicht komplett verbieten wollen und mit Werbewirksamen Kampagnen massiv dagegen vor gehen.... ich spreche jetzt hier von Tierrechtlern und nicht von Tierschützern!


----------



## gründler (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht wie man sich der Tatsache verschließen kann, dass es Gruppen gibt die das Angeln auf lange oder kurze Sicht komplett verbieten wollen und mit Werbewirksamen Kampagnen massiv dagegen vor gehen!


 

Weil die letzten 35J. Gehirnwäsche bei manchen bestens funktionieren.

Und bald sind ja Wahlen,ich hoffe das alle Naturschützer auch das Kreuz an der richtigen stelle machen.Auf das schnellstens ein Verbot kommt,damit das Tiere quälen endlich aufhört.

#h


----------



## Taxidermist (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Da steht nicht, dass man Angelanlagen, FoPu´s o. ä. verbieten sollte – nein man soll das Angeln verbieten!



Genau und deshalb ist es noch verwerflicher, dass uns unser "Kollege" Rau derartig in die Pfanne haut und dies noch äußerst zielgerichtet!
Der und dass unterirdische Verhalten der im Film gezeigten "Fischbezwinger" bringen die Öffentlichkeit gegen unser Hobby auf.

Jürgen


----------



## CRegenschein (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Berk schrieb:


> Lies dir mal Kommentare auf FB und Co durch…ruhig mal auf die PETA-Seite gehen, wenn wieder was mit Anglern im Umlauf ist – die Kommentare, dass man unser Hobby verbieten sollte, kommen nicht von Gemälden an einer Wand!



Dass es diese Meinungsvertreter gibt, weiss ich schon. 

Ich glaube aber, dass der Film nicht in der Lage dazu war, die Meinung irgendeiner Person zu verändern. 

Die Angler sind immer noch die Angler, die Veganer sind immer noch die Veganer. Alles genauso wie noch am Sonntag. Je weniger man die Veganer Trolle auf FB & Co füttert, desto schneller ist wieder Ruhe im Karton.

CRegenschein


----------



## Sharpo (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Bei der Erteilung von Pachtverträgen für Seen etc. werden bereits Angelvereine ausgeschlossen.

http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein-nord/duisburg/nachrichten/diskussion-um-angelverbot-1.2963599

Ich glaube bei Berlin gab es auch so ein Tümpel..gepachtet von der NABU..nun Angelverbot.


----------



## Fr33 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Ich glaube aber, dass der Film nicht in der Lage dazu war, die Meinung irgendeiner Person zu verändern.


 
Es geht darum auch die "neutralen" Bürger anzusprechen... und wenn die von der Neutralität dann auch Seite bekennen ... und zwar die andere, was ist dann?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Bei der Erteilung von Pachtverträgen für Seen etc. werden bereits Angelvereine ausgeschlossen.
> 
> http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein-nord/duisburg/nachrichten/diskussion-um-angelverbot-1.2963599
> 
> Ich glaube bei Berlin gab es auch so ein Tümpel..gepachtet von der NABU..nun Angelverbot.


 
Dort geht es um Angeln in einem Naturschutzgebiet. Da kann (nicht muss) solch eine Entscheidung durchaus gerechtfertigt sein.

Beispiel aus Bayern: Der allseits bekannte Königssee. Strikes Angelverbot, da Teil des Nationalparks Berchtesgadener Land.


----------



## Sharpo (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Dort geht es um Angeln in einem Naturschutzgebiet. Da kann (nicht muss) solch eine Entscheidung durchaus gerechtfertigt sein.
> 
> Beispiel aus Bayern: Der allseits bekannte Königssee. Strikes Angelverbot, da Teil des Nationalparks Berchtesgadener Land.




Und, hast aber  hoffentlich alles gelesen. Es war jahrelang möglich.
Naturschutzgebiet schliesst ein Angeln nicht aus.
Viele Gewässerstecken sind als Naturschutzgebiet ausgewiesen und werden beangelt/bewirtschaftet.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Beispiel aus Bayern: Der allseits bekannte Königssee. Strikes Angelverbot, da Teil des Nationalparks Berchtesgadener Land.



Dies gilt natürlich nicht für den Berufsfischer, der auf die Art Ruhe vor der lästigen Anglerkonkurenz hat und die fetten Seeforellen für teuer Geld an irgendwelche Münchener Schiki-Mikis verhökert!

Lieber Naturliebhaber, dass bin ich übrigends auch, frage ich mich doch des öffteren, auf welcher Seite du stehts, manchmal wohl eher bei Nabu,Peta und Co.!
Ich persönlich halte gar nichts von Naturschutz, unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit, Reservate für ein paar priviligierte Fernglasträger, natürlich mit der richtigen Gesinnung!

Jürgen


----------



## Berk (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



CRegenschein schrieb:


> Dass es diese Meinungsvertreter gibt, weiss ich schon.
> 
> Ich glaube aber, dass der Film nicht in der Lage dazu war, die Meinung irgendeiner Person zu verändern.
> 
> ...


 
Keine Angst, die füttere ich nicht - ich informiere mich nur, über deren Ansichten und Einstellung zu unserem Hobby - was ich lesen darf ist erschreckend. Frei nach dem Motto: "Kenne deinen Feind" (Anm: da die mich als Angler als ihren Feind betrachten, darf ich das auch).


Richtig, er kann die bisherigen Meinungen weder der Angler, noch der Angelgegner ändern. Aber es gibt auch "Neutrale". Die machen - laut unserem Admin Thomas etwa 50% aus. Da können Meinungen gewonnen werden. Aufgrund des Filmes sind die bestimmt nicht positiv für uns! Jetzt lass doch mal jemanden von denen das Video posten - es sehen auch Neutrale und machen sich ihre Meinung. 

Wären wir stärker aufgestellt - in Presse, Politik, Finanziell und auch meinungstechnisch - kein Problem - dann sehen uns eben 20000 Leute schlechter als bisher...sind wir aber nicht. 
Hier müsste sich übrigens von Seiten Verband, Angelindustrie und Fachpresse dringend was tun! Alle zusammen würden es nämlich ändern!

Das Angeln sehe ich fast wie eine Partei mit etwa 5% - jeder schlechte Bericht kann nun verdammt weh tun...


----------



## Fr33 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

@ Perikles

Waren es nicht die Grünen (also eine politische aktive Partei), welche unter anderem das Nachangeln verbieten wollen?! Wie schauts damit aus?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Dies gilt natürlich nicht für den Berufsfischer, der auf die Art Ruhe vor der lästigen Anglerkonkurenz hat und die fetten Seeforellen für teuer Geld an irgendwelche Münchener Schiki-Mikis verhökert!


 
Dem kann man natürlich alles Mögliche unterstellen und er ist über seine Monopolstellung sicher nicht ärgerlich, trotzdem finde ich es ok. Und wer seine teuren Forellen und Renken kauft, ist selber Schuld (ich kenne seine Preise #d). Es finden sich halt genug Dumme.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Lieber Naturliebhaber, dass bin ich übrigends auch, frage ich mich doch des öffteren, auf welcher Seite du stehts, manchmal wohl eher bei Nabu,Peta und Co.!


 
Na, na, bring mich nicht mit PETA in Verbindung. 

Beim NABU liegst du allerdings richtig. Diese Leute finde ich wichtig, ich helfe wenn ich kann (z.B. beim Fröschesammeln im Frühjahr) und dort gibt es wie überall im Leben Licht und Schatten, Blicker und Idioten. Ihr stellt das manchmal hier recht eindimensional dar.

Viele Fischereivereine in meinem Umfeld kommen mit denen gut aus. Ich glaube, ich habe es schon mal geschrieben: Von deren Vereinshaus ziehen wir sogar den Strom, wenn wir Parties am See machen. Und unser Vorstand legt auf dieses gute Verhältnis viel Wert.

Dass so etwas weder mit allen NABU-Leuten noch mit allen Anglern geht, ist klar.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Na, na, bring mich nicht mit PETA in Verbindung.



Ok,entschuldige!

Mit dem Nabu hab ich auch mal geliebäugelt, aber seit der "Vogel des Jahres Kormoran" Aktion sind die bei mir sowas von untendurch!
Und im großen ganzen sind die einfach Anglerfeindlich, außerdem sind mir die ganzen Lehrer/Studienräte in deren Reihen ziemlich auf'n Kittel gegangen. Dazu kommt noch,dass ich mit meinem Berufsstand bei denen ein rotes Tuch bin, dabei kenne ich mich in der Vogelwelt besser aus als die meisten von denen!
Genau wie ich die Bestrebungen des Naturschutzes ohne Menschen, von denen sehr asozial finde,es geht einfach nicht in unserem dicht besiedelten Land Menschen (und Nutzung) auszusperren, um irgendwelche Viecher zu hoffieren!
Das einzig Gute an dem Verein sind die Projekte für die Jugend, wobei es aber auch nur darum geht, diese zu indoktrinieren.

Jürgen


----------



## Berk (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



perikles schrieb:


> wollen können die ja viel, alles polemik.. ich wähle eh nicht die grünen, wenn die merken, das ihnen wähler abfallen aufgrund ihrer angel und jagdfeindlichen politik, denn wird das ruder herumgedreht, leider haben wir keine wirklich offensiv auftretenen leute in der öffentlichkeit^^ aber ich denke, es gibt genug "geldige" und einflussreiche leute, die uns nicht hängen lassen würden


 
Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass die Grünen es nicht merken, wenn ihnen die Angler- und Jägerstimmen fehlen würden, dafür aber sehrwohl, wenn ihnen die PETA/NaBu etc Stimmen fehlen...aber egal.

Die Geldigen und Einflußreichen sehe ich eher auf der anderen Seite. Medienwirksamer sind die auch...
Wenn die vorpreschen mit Tierquälerei-Vorwürfen...Hand aufs Herz, wer wirft sich da großartig medienwirksam dazwischen? 

Ich bekomme immer mit, dass Nachtangeln, Schleppangeln, Betreten dieses und jenes Ufers alles Verboten wird. Wo ergreift da mal ein Geldiger und Einflußreicher für uns Partei?
Wo waren in letzter Zeit Entscheidungen, die pro Angler getroffen wurden? Dass Auflagen zu Biber und Kormoran gelockert wurden oder gerade werden liegt denke ich an Fischzucht und Agrarlobby als an "Sportfischerlobby". 

Würden o.g. genannte Fischzüchter, Verband und Fachpresse in Verbindung mit der Angelindustrie aufwachen und aktiv werden, dann sieht es anders aus...da die Profiteure unseres Hobbies aber eher zurückhatend sind, sich in Deutschland kein einflußreicher Politker sich mit Großhecht ablichten lässt (man macht sich eben hier nicht zur Zielscheibe von PETA) sehe ich das anders...PETA würde Politiker an den Pranger stellen, wir aber nicht, wir nehmen alles Schritt für Schritt hin!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Lazarus schrieb:


> _Die _Angelgegner, die hier ständig an die Wand gemalt werden,  gibt es nämlich garnicht



Doch, die gibt es reichlich, sogar mit nicht wenig prominenter Unterstützung, und da wird auch an die Wand gemalt:


http://www.peta.de/web/termin_dein.3137.html


----------



## Franz_16 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> wie stark sind diese leute? sitzen sie in den medien? sitzen sie wirklich in der politik? lasst euch doch nicht nervös machen, von irgendwelchen flyern und seiten, die leute werden nie das sagen bekommen, weil sie nie mehrheiten bekommen, denn wer fleischt isst, wird diese leute nie unterstützen, problematisch wirds wirklich nur, wenn so welche leute an den schalthebeln sitzen,
> ich meine, ihr macht eure gegner selbst stark, wenn euch die leit "ankaasen" einfach mal in die gegenoffensive gehen, sei es nur das internet



Markus, einfach mal die sog. Tagespresse verfolgen.

Es vergeht in den zurückliegenden Monaten kaum eine Woche, in der nicht Angler angezeigt werden. 

Entweder weil sie Fische zurücksetzen, oder weil sie Fische entnehmen. 
Es geht z.B. gewissen Tierrechtsorganisationen nicht darum "Auswüchse" des Angelns einzudämmen - alles was nur halbwegs Munition liefert wird angezeigt. 

Da der §17 des TschG recht häufig Anwendung auf die Angelei findet, ist unsere Position bei weitem nicht so stark, wie die der Jagd oder der Landwirtschaft bei denen viel häufiger die "Gute fachliche Praxis" Anwendung findet. 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gute_fachliche_Praxis

Die Tageszeitungen drucken Pressemeldungen einfach ab, ohne sich mit dem Inhalt auseinanderzusetzen. In jeder Pressemeldung zu Anzeigen von gewissen Tierrechtsorganisationen steht "Angler verstoßen gegen das Tierschutzgesetz". Das wird dann in x- Tageszeitungen publiziert, und entsprechend oft auch von "neutralen" gelesen. 

Die Anglerschaft setzt diesem Treiben beinahe nichts entgegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Die Anglerschaft setzt diesem Treiben beinahe nichts entgegen.


Wie auch????:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3973755#post3973755


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

nenene, bisher gings doch noch ohne persönliche Anfeindungen - sollte schnellstens wieder so werden, sonst Punkte...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ok,entschuldige!


 
Nehme ich gern an. :m



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mit dem Nabu hab ich auch mal geliebäugelt, aber seit der "Vogel des Jahres Kormoran" Aktion sind die bei mir sowas von untendurch!
> Und im großen ganzen sind die einfach Anglerfeindlich, außerdem sind mir die ganzen Lehrer/Studienräte in deren Reihen ziemlich auf'n Kittel gegangen. Dazu kommt noch,dass ich mit meinem Berufsstand bei denen ein rotes Tuch bin, dabei kenne ich mich in der Vogelwelt besser aus als die meisten von denen!


 
Ja, da hast du auch völlig Recht. Ein gewisser Teil dieser Leute (und das sind dann leider manchmal die Wortführer) lebt gefühlt in einer anderen Welt.


----------



## kati48268 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



perikles schrieb:


> warum sind in den staaten oder in frankreich die angler stärker?
> ganz einfach, weil sie solidarität besitzen,


Meine Rede.
Diese besitzen sie nicht nur beim Thema Angeln, sondern bei allem, was z.B. Regierungen gegen den Volkswillen verbrechen; dann stehen LKWs quer auf den Autobahnen.
_Das_ erlebt man hier in D so (noch) nicht.

Um Solidarität beim Angeln zu erreichen bedarf es innerhalb der Anglerschaft einer Diskussion, z.B. was überhaupt Auswüchse sind, die die Gemeinschaft nicht will.
Das Gesetz als Basis scheint es nicht zu sein, siehe z.B.
*http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694&highlight=Legal%2C+Illegal*
Beim Finden einer gemeinsamen Basis von Solidarität gehen die Meinungen noch sehr auseinander, da stehen wir noch ganz am Anfang.

Und dafür ist das AB nicht nur ein Weg, sondern ein bedeutender Weg. Siehe diesen Thread.

Und auch wenn's viele nicht mehr hören können: auch das wäre eine Aufgabe von Verbänden, Meinungsbildung fördern statt (bescheuerte) Vorgaben aus eigenem Gusto heraus zu machen.



Lazarus schrieb:


> ...
> _Die _Angelgegner, die hier ständig an die Wand gemalt werden,  gibt es nämlich garnicht - genauso wenig wie es _die _Angler gibt.
> Falsch!
> Es gibt sie von radikal bis soft.
> ...





Fin schrieb:


> ...Die Aussage von Lazarus ist gefährlich ...


...und blind!



Sharpo schrieb:


> ..gepachtet von der NABU..nun Angelverbot.


Das geschieht deutschlandweit verstärkt.
Und nicht nur per Pacht, die kaufen ganze Gewässer und machen die dicht!
Auch für die allg. Bevölkerung.
Daran sieht man, dass wir es nicht nur mit besser vernetzten, sondern auch mit finanziell potenten Gegenern zu tun haben.
Wer das nicht sieht und nicht sehen will,...



perikles schrieb:


> wie stark sind diese leute? sitzen sie in den medien? sitzen sie wirklich in der politik?
> Ja und ja, verdammt!
> die leute werden nie das sagen bekommen, weil sie nie mehrheiten bekommen,
> Müssen sie gar nicht. Es reicht ein kleinerer Partner in einer Koalition zu sein.
> ...



ÖFFNET DIE AUGEN ODER SIE WERDEN EUCH GESCHLOSSEN!


----------



## Taxidermist (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

@Kati, gute Bestandsaufnahme, traurig aber leider real!

Jürgen


----------



## kati48268 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

sorry für mind. 2x "verdammt". Ich kann mich echt in Rage schreiben.
|rotwerden


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> @Kati, gute Bestandsaufnahme, traurig aber leider real!


Dem pflichte ich voll bei! Meiner Meinung nach ist es auch nicht unbedingt Zufall, dass diese "Dokumentation" so kurz vor ner Wahl ausgestrahlt wird.

Auch da steckt IMO System dahinter.

Die Angelgegner gehen höchst systematisch vor - da mag es viele blindvernagelte Radikale geben, aber auch viele Leute mit Hirn. Die wissen ganz genau, wie sie da rangehen müssen.

Und um denen beizukommen, hilft nur selbst Hirn einschalten und ebenso systematisch und knallhart dagegen vorzugehen.

Hiermit fordere ich die Verbände auf, genau dieses endlich anzugehen und ihren eigentlichen Daseinszweck zu erfüllen.

Beispielsweise würde ich von einem Verband erwarten, juristisch gegen das in dem Link gezeigte Hetzplakat vor der Aquafisch vorzugehen.

Denn so wie das gestaltet ist, kommt das IMO sehr nahe an Volksverhetzung ran. Sowas ist kein Protest, sondern ganz gezielte Diskriminierung mit übelster Polemik. 

Abgesehen davon, dass sich das auch noch an Kinder richtet und diese quasi auffordert, ihre angelnden Väter zu stressen - gehts eigentlich noch???

Das ist ein offener Aufruf dazu, andere Leute zu stressen, wos bloß geht. Dazu Förderung von Denunziantentum und Intoleranz. Unterm Strich heißt das: "Angler sind minderwertig und darum flächendeckend zu bekämpfen". Wenn das keinen rechtsgerichteten Touch hat, dann weiß ich auch nicht.

Dasselbe gilt für diese obskure "Ruten-Umfrage", die tutet genau ins selbe Horn.

---> All dies halte ich in Kombination daher für höchst bedenklich und nicht unbedingt verfassungskonform. Und somit für juristisch prüfenswert.

Gegen solche Aktionen sollte daher von Verbandsseite sofort vorgegangen werden - und zwar augenblicklich auch mit Gegenanzeigen, damit die merken, dass man sich sowas nicht gefallen lässt.

Genauso erwarte ich da kritische Äußerungen zu sogenannten "Dokus". Und zwar augenblicklich nach Ausstrahlung. Eine öffentliche Gegen-Stellungnahme, die ganz kräftig was klarstellt (auch die fragwürdige Berichterstattung an sich). Sowas ist einfach nicht hinnehmbar.

Kann ja wohl nicht sein, dass wir in einem Rechtsstaat offenbar einfach mal so und immer mehr als Zielscheibe freigegeben werden - und unsere sogenannten Vertreter mit Bildchenbasteln beschäftigt sind!


----------



## Lazarus (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es DIE Angelgegner... DIE wollen uns das Hobby KOMPLETT verbieten. Mit Kampagnen wie "Dein Papa ist ein Mörder"... oder "Wir Angler haben kurze Ruten...".... Die sind es auch, die Millionen an Spendengeldern von ebenfalls verblendeten Menschen sammeln und als Keule einsetzen... die Zeigen an wen Sie wollen.. und wenn Sie verlieren, was solls.... ist doch genug Kohle da!


Du meinst die 'Tierrechtler'. Das sind, zumindest deren harter Kern, tatsächlich Leute die gegen jede Form von Angeln sind. Auf die Bevölkerung bezogen machen die aber nur ein paar Prozent aus.
Meine Aussage habe ich auf die in diesem Thread mehrfach genannte Zahl von 20% der Bevölkerung bezogen, das hätte ich vielleicht besser formulieren sollen.

Die Spinner sind nicht unser Problem, dusslige Kampagnen hin oder her. Auch deren Anzeigen werden uns nicht wirklich schaden - wenn ihnen nicht die Anglerschaft Steilvorlagen liefert, die auch in der Gesellschaft negativ gesehen werden.

Preis- und Königsfischen werden die wenigsten Normalbürger gegen das Angeln einnehmen, auch wenn P e t a noch soviele Teilnehmer anzeigt.
Die gezeigten Fischpuffs dagegen oder die C&R-Mode könnten aber sehr wohl in der Bevölkerung unser Bild negativ beeinflussen, wenn diese Praktiken in den Medien 'richtig' aufbereitet werden und oft genug gesendet werden.

Gegen die Berichterstattung in den Medien wird man schwerlich was machen können, hierzulande herrscht schließlich eine Art Pressefreiheit. Also kann man nur an der Wurzel ansetzen und weniger Argumente liefern, die die Medien ausschlachten können.


----------



## Zoddl (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

@Kathi
|good:
Du solltest dich viel öfter in Rage schreiben... 



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Denn so wie das gestaltet ist, kommt das IMO sehr nahe an Volksverhetzung ran. Sowas ist kein Protest, sondern ganz gezielte Diskriminierung mit übelster Polemik.


Ein Verfahren wegen Volksverhetzung haben sie wegen einer anderen Kampagne bereits hinter sich. Im Zuge dieser Anzeige wurde in der Presse nicht nur kritisch darüber berichtet, sondern denen die Möglichkeit zur Stellungnahme gegeben. Und wenn ich mich recht entsinne durfte sich eine gewisse Frau Br. im öffentlich rechtlichen Fernsehen in illustrer Diskussionrunde nachträglich nochmal dazu äussern.
Ohne diesen ganzen Medienzirkus hätten dieses Plakat keine 10.000 Leute zu Gesicht bekommen!


Edith meint: Sorry, natürlich nicht wegen Volksverhetzung. Wens interessiert:
http://www.heise.de/tp/blogs/6/153159


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Die gezeigten Fischpuffs dagegen oder die C&R-Mode könnten aber sehr wohl in der Bevölkerung unser Bild negativ beeinflussen, wenn diese Praktiken in den Medien 'richtig' aufbereitet werden und oft genug gesendet werden.


 
Vorweg: Ich bin Kochtopfangel (der trotzdem ca. 70% der gefangenen Karpfen wieder zurücksetzt, weil irgendwas nicht passt, von Größe bis Füllgrad des Kühlschranks).

Wie Matze Koch in seinem Facebook-Beitrag schon schreibt: Dieses Theater um C&R gibt es nur in Deutschland. In den Niederlanden ist C&R teilweise mit Verordnung vorgeschrieben. Gleiches gilt in GB.

Sind die jetzt irgendwie dümmer als wir oder im Mittelalter stehengeblieben (oder gilt das vielleicht für Deutschland)? Fragen über Fragen #c


----------



## stormi (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Fin schrieb:


> Einzelhaken...Abhakmatten...große Kescher...CR...! Wie läuft das eigentlich den C&R Ländern? Gucke gerade "Fishing TV" und die Briten betreiben ja allerhöchste C&R Kultur (selbst bei Aalen ). Interessiert es dort keinen? Bessere Lobbyarbeit? Andere Länder andere Sitten, schon klar.



Ich bezieh mich mal kurz auf die Engländer. Angeln hat dort ein ganz anderes "Standing". 
Da dürfte (vermutung! letzte mir bekannte zahl von vor ca 10? jahren waren 7 Mrd Pfund) auch Umsatztechnisch mehr gehen. Die Lobby ist sehr stark. Kajak Verbände versuchen seit Jahren zugriff auf die Flüsse zu bekommen -> Die Lobby (oder Teile davon) verhindert es. Ob das gut oder schlecht ist... Zeigt nur wie stark sie ist.
Gibt viele Vereine die jährlich Schnupperfischen an ihren Seen/Flußabschnitten veranstalten, für jedermann.
Natürlich ist das Angeln dort nicht problemfrei, die haben teilweise ähnliche Probleme wie wir, teilweise ganz andere.

Wer mal Lust hat rein zu schauen: 
Verband:
http://www.anglingtrust.net
http://bdaa.co.uk/

Gemeinnützige Organisationen:
http://www.mtsfc.co.uk/
http://www.fishingforheroes.com
Privatleute tun auch was:
https://www.justgiving.com/jerry-gleeson


----------



## kati48268 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ja, Petra ist direkt nun gar keine Gefahr.
Die wissen natürlich, dass bei den Anzeigen zu 99% nix rum kommt, aber ...es kostet ja nix!
Die Kosten eingestellter Strafanzeigen trägt der Steuerzahler.

Es bringt aber unheimlich PR (und somit auch Spenden).
Sie sind ständig und überall im Gespräch (auch hier), viele haben durchaus Angst (veröffentlichen z.B. keine Fangbilder mehr) und viel, viel, viel zu oft gibt es auch hier Leute, die sie als moralische Instanz anführen ohne dies wirklich zu merken ("wenn das die Petra wieder liest...").
Das ganze Dauerfeuer hat schon so etwas von Massen-Gehirnwäsche.

Und es wirkt. Promis, die sich als Tierschützer fühlen, etwas Gutes tun wollen, lassen sich vor den Karren spannen, obwohl sie keinen Plan haben um was es wirklich geht.
Ganz großes Kino war die Katzenberger-Nummer, die meinte, für einen Spot blank zu ziehen, der gegen Kastration von Katzen sei, dabei war er dafür.

Das war zwar zum Grölen, aber das funktioniert natürlich genauso bei Kindern, ganz normalen Menschen, die für Tierschutz sind, aber null Plan von dem Thema haben ...und natürlich auch bei Politikern & Funktionären, die ein Faible dafür haben.
Dazu haben die Kohle satt um Einfluss zu nehmen und Kampagnen zu fahren.

Die sind aber nur die sichtbare Spitze des Eisbergs.

Tier-& Naturschutz ist übrigens nur ein Weg uns anzugreifen, da gibt es noch ganz andere.

Die Einflussmöglichkeiten sind so offen wie das Bett von Madonna.
Der grüne Landrat, der schwarze Landtagsabgeordnete, die empfänglich sind für z.B. ein Nachtangelverbot, _"bei dem die ordentlichen, geprüften Angler ja sogar vor Schwarzanglern geschützt werden und der Anglerverband ist auch noch dafür"_...das alles hat doch schon funktioniert und geht munter weiter.

*Wenn das Angeln auf Dauer überleben will, muss es fester(er) Teil der Gesellschaft werden!!!*
Keine Spielwiese seltsamer Spinner.
Wie z.B. in NL, wo es für jeden völlig normal ist, in der Mittagspause mal eben 'ne Std. an den Polder zu gehen und zu stippen (& zurück zu setzten oder auch nicht).
Das geht nur ohne künstliche Hürden, wie z.B. die beknackte Prüfung.

Die Angelgegner sind an den Köpfen der allg. Gesellschaft längst dran.

Steinigt mich ruhig:
ich bin dem Rau mittlerweile dankbar für den Film. |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Wir reden endlich miteinander!
Trotz unterschiedlicher Standpunkte.
Hier im AB, in anderen Foren, am Wasser,...
Das haben wir zwar schon ewig vorher auch getan, auch über all diese Themen und auch kontrovers, aber nie in dieser Vehemenz.


----------



## Jose (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> ...
> Gegen solche Aktionen sollte daher von Verbandsseite sofort vorgegangen werden - und zwar augenblicklich auch mit Gegenanzeigen, damit die merken, dass man sich sowas nicht gefallen lässt.
> 
> Genauso erwarte ich da kritische Äußerungen zu sogenannten "Dokus". Und zwar augenblicklich nach Ausstrahlung. Eine öffentliche Gegen-Stellungnahme, die ganz kräftig was klarstellt (auch die fragwürdige Berichterstattung an sich). Sowas ist einfach nicht hinnehmbar.
> ...




fehlt nur noch der aufruf zur bildung einer anglerbefreiungsfront. |rolleyes


----------



## Jose (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...
> *Wenn das Angeln auf Dauer überleben will, muss es fester(er) Teil der Gesellschaft werden!!!*..



genau. wer nicht angelt soll auch nicht verbeamtet werden |supergri


(runterschalten!)


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> fehlt nur noch der aufruf zur bildung einer anglerbefreiungsfront


würd ich unterstützen ;-)))


----------



## Sharpo (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ja, Petra ist direkt nun gar keine Gefahr.
> Die wissen natürlich, dass bei den Anzeigen zu 99% nix rum kommt, aber ...es kostet ja nix!
> Die Kosten eingestellter Strafanzeigen trägt der Steuerzahler.
> 
> ...




Hier wird geredet.
Aber es müsste endlich ganz woanders geredet werden und vorallem gehandelt werden.
Und zwar im Sinne der Angler.
Weg mit den Beschränkungen. Mehr Eigenverantwortung.


----------



## Jose (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> würd ich unterstützen ;-)))




dann aber nur unter dem für ostaugen evtl. schmerzlichem slogan "angler aller länder..."

fänd ich sogar super: keine prüfung, C&R oder lass ersticken, 1000 haken tag UND nacht und besonders die entspannung beim verfolgen der schwimmbahn des lebenden köderfischs.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



kati48268 schrieb:


> *Wenn das Angeln auf Dauer überleben will, muss es fester(er) Teil der Gesellschaft werden!!!*
> Keine Spielwiese seltsamer Spinner.


 
Also das wird in Deutschland nix. Das meine ich ehrlich. Angler gelten als schräge Vögel.

Selbst meine Eltern wundern sich über mein Hobby (seit 30 Jahren ). Meine Frau kann damit nix anfangen, meine Kumpels (vom Maurer bis zum Ing.) machen immer wieder ihre Witze.

Und mein Chef hat mich der Abteilung als neuer Abteilungsleiter so vorgestellt: "... Wie die meisten von uns hat er auch eine Macke: Er angelt." Großes Gelächter |rolleyes

Aber damit müssen wir halt leben #h


----------



## kati48268 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Hierauf müsste nur noch eine Doku folgen, die auch die schönen Seiten des Angelns, wie das Nachstellen von natürlich reproduzierten Fischen in der Natur, darstellt.


Also aus dem Ausland.


----------



## Fin (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> , Bayern etc. nicht als Ausland wertet.



Nunja, dank Abknüppelpflicht irgendwie schon.|kopfkrat


----------



## Zoddl (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Tier-& Naturschutz ist übrigens nur ein Weg uns anzugreifen, da gibt es noch ganz andere.
> 
> Die Einflussmöglichkeiten sind so offen wie das Bett von Madonna.
> Der grüne Landrat, der schwarze Landtagsabgeordnete, die empfänglich sind für z.B. ein Nachtangelverbot, _"bei dem die ordentlichen, geprüften Angler ja sogar vor Schwarzanglern geschützt werden und der Anglerverband ist auch noch dafür"_...das alles hat doch schon funktioniert und geht munter weiter.
> ...


Es gibt Regionen, in denen das Angeln mehr als nur ein Teil der Gesellschaft ist. Das findest du zB in MeckPomm, Brandenburg oder Sachsen genau dort, wo Angeltourismus eine der wenigen Möglichkeiten zum Geld verdienen ist. Hier dürften "die" wenig bis gar keine Zustimmung in der Bevölkerung bekommen. Interessiert allerdings niemanden, weil die Musik an ganz anderer Stelle gespielt wird.
Genauso gibts mittlerweile "Regionen" (damit meine ich hauptsächlich Städte), in denen überspitzt ausgedrückt jede Würstchenbude doch bitteschön gefälligst auch vegetarische Gerichte anzubieten hat. Das ist ein Schaden den ich für irreparabel halte, der gar nicht zwingend direkt durch Tierschützer verursacht wurde. Und über Stichworte wie Gammelfleisch u./o. Massentierhaltung hat der Tierschutz dort schneller ein Bein in der Tür, als ein Angler seine Bilder vom Wanderschutzprogramm auspacken kann. Vermute ich simpel.

Dazu kommt noch die Platzwart-Mentalität der Deutschen, bei der es nicht ein Themengebiet gibt, bei dem ausnahmsweise mal niemanden irgendein Furz quer hängt. Zumindest fällt mir nix ein.


Tier- und Naturschutz selbst bieten ja nun aber selbst gute Angriffsflächen. Sei es das neue fragwürdige zweistufige Gütesiegel vom Deutschen Tierschutzbund(?) für Massentierhaltung, die per NDR Reportage aufgedeckte Spendengelderpressung vom NABU-Bund oder die Landkauf-Zaundrum-Strategie des NABU. Das alles gibt es bereits fertig ausgearbeitet als Zeitungsartikel oder Mediathekreportage bequem für jeden abrufbar im Internet.
Wir gehen halt nur viel zu oft in die Defensive und "entschuldigen" uns lediglich für das, was wir vom Tier- & Naturschutz vorgeworfen bekommen.

Gegen Politik öffentlich vorzugehen ist vielleicht nicht die allerbeste Strategie. Aber auch da dürfte es Mittel und Wege geben, notfalls einen Kompromiss im Mauschelzimmer zu "erpressen". 



Grüzze
Zoddl


@Naturliebhaberie Kritik am NABU richtet sich bei mir gegen den Bundesverband, nicht als Pauschalkeule gegen jeden kleinen Ortsverein.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Sau geiles Filmchen!
> Die haben die Forellenpuff-Fraktion richtig schön am Sack.
> 
> Hierauf müsste nur noch eine Doku folgen, die auch die schönen Seiten des Angelns, wie das Nachstellen von natürlich reproduzierten Fischen in der Natur, darstellt.
> ...




Du bist ein absoluter Nullchecker,
unter dem Antrieb, den du dem Mann hier für seine vermeintlich "gute Arbeit" attestierst, hätte ich auf Anhieb den Tenor für eine Doku über die "schönen Seiten des Angelns, dem Nachstellen von natürlich reproduzierenden Fischbeständen in freier Natur" vor Augen.
Folgendes Szenario(beliebig austauschbar): An einem naturbelassenen Forellenbach treten "naturverbundene Angler" auf der Fischwaid in Größenordnungen die zu schützende Ufervegetation platt, zerstören dabei schlimmstenfallls unwillkürlich Gelege von diversen Bodenbrütern, beunruhigen ganz allgemein die dank diverser Bemühungen wieder etablierte Fauna und Flora, nur um danach mit ihren Watstiefeln im Gewässer ähnlich schädlichen Einfluß auf die dortige Tier-und Pflanzenwelt zu nehmen, fertig wäre die Doku über den "naturnahen, angelnden Ästheten", dessen Bild du hier grad in's Spiel bringst und dessen Grundintention heutzutage gemeinhin als so atavistisch und egoistisch angesehen werden muß, daß man der Forellenpufffraktion eigentlich einen Orden des BUND verleihen müßte!

Man hätte "uns" so schön am Sack...|rolleyes


----------



## Jose (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> ...daß man der Forellenpufffraktion eigentlich einen Orden des BUND verleihen müßte!...


ja was denn nun?
greifst du jetzt etwa die fopufraktion an?

der film ist doch abscheulich und schädlich für uns angler, aber bitte doch nicht das abgelichtete treiben...
die wollen doch bloß angeln...


----------



## Sir Pommes (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Immer noch nicht begriffen?
> 
> Genauso viel Angeln im Meer, am Fluss, im Vereinsteich, am See etc..
> 
> ...




also die Frage ob hier wer was nicht begriffen hat, gebe ich an dieser Stelle gerne zurück

|kopfkrat

und ihr beschwert euch an anderer (nein, eigentlich sogar in diesem Thread) darüber, dass wir Angler nicht zusammen halten und unser eigenes Grab schaufeln. 

tut mir leid für die deutlichen Worte, aber sowas vom Chef-Polemiker dieses Forums zu lesen tut irgendwie weh. Meine Güte. Für wie bescheuert haltet ihr die Leute? #q

und um doch noch etwas kontroverses zum Thema beizutragen ( wo doch ohnehin schon Hinz und Kunz auf dem Dorfdeppen herumhacken): 

wenn ich Kunden am Teich sehe die nichtmal wissen wie man einen Fisch abschlägt bzw. absticht ... sorry, da gehen mit mir die Pferde durch. Das ist abnormal. 

Kein Wunder, dass wir so am Pranger stehen. Und hier in dem Thread wird sich weiter gegenseitig zerfleischt, weils jeder irgendwie besser weiß. Weil jeder denkt irgendwie über dem Anderen zu stehen. 

Peinlich !


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Jose schrieb:


> ja was denn nun?
> greifst du jetzt etwa die fopufraktion an?



Wie hast du es denn verstanden? Schildern sie in ihren eigenen Worten...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sir Pommes schrieb:


> also die Frage ob hier wer was nicht begriffen hat, gebe ich an dieser Stelle gerne zurück
> 
> |kopfkrat
> 
> ...




Ruhig Brauner, der Chefpolemiker wollte dir nur vor Augen führen, daß der Angler am Forellenteich genau derselben Passion frönt, wie du, der du Fische fängst, deren Besatzzeitpunkt unter Umständen temporär schon etwas verwässert ist. In diesem Sinne, eine Krähe hackt der Anderen kein Auge aus...#h


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ja, Petra ist direkt nun gar keine Gefahr.
> Die wissen natürlich, dass bei den Anzeigen zu 99% nix rum kommt, aber ...es kostet ja nix!
> Die Kosten eingestellter Strafanzeigen trägt der Steuerzahler.
> 
> ...


|good:

Aus genau diesem Grund spreche ich diesen Namen nicht mehr aus!

In privaten Diskussionen spreche ich grundsätzlich von "der wegen Volksverhetzung rechtskräftig verurteilten Organistion".




> *Wenn das Angeln auf Dauer überleben will, muss es fester(er) Teil der Gesellschaft werden!!!*
> Keine Spielwiese seltsamer Spinner.
> Wie z.B. in NL, wo es für jeden völlig normal ist, in der Mittagspause mal eben 'ne Std. an den Polder zu gehen und zu stippen (& zurück zu setzten oder auch nicht).
> Das geht nur ohne künstliche Hürden, wie z.B. die beknackte Prüfung.



Im Prinzip völlig richtig!

Aber ich glaube, daß z.B. die Holländer oder Engländer schon lange ein anderes Verständnis gegenüber dem Angeln haben als die Deutschen.
Bei uns hat Angeln doch schon ewig das Langweiler-Image...

In Angelnationen würde sie sich darüber genauso über die Reportage aufregen, wie sich bei uns die Autofahrer über Verkehrsrowdys in "Achtung Kontrolle!"...

Zum Prüfungsthema:
Die Prüfung, so wie sie derzeit läuft, ist ohne Frage großer Mist!
Aber:
Sie ist die einzige Möglichkeit, die Leute zu zwingen, sich einmal soweit ein paar Grundkenntnisse anzueignen, daß sie wenigstens die richtigen Antworten ankreuzen können...

Die Typen in dem Film haben leider deutlich bewiesen, daß sie, obwohl sie (wahrscheinlich) die Prüfung haben, nicht in der Lage sind, einen Fisch fachgerecht zu töten.

Bei meiner 18 monatigen Vorbereitung auf die Jägerprüfung wurden mir zwei Dinge eingebleut:
Ein absolut (!!!) sicherer Umgang mit der Waffe
UND:
Respekt im Umgang mir der Natur!

Als Forststudent bekommt man dagegen den Jagdschein nachgeschmissen.
Von den Jungs und Mädels (ich kenne einige...) hab ich Angst:
In der Waffenhandhabung wäre, bei den Kenntnissen, für uns die Prüfung nach einer Minute vorbeigewesen!

Bei ihrem im Umgang mit dem Wild wird mir teilweise schlecht!
Was ich da schon erleben mußte... (Kotz-Smiley)
Dagegen sind die Schlachtszenen im Fopu die reinsten Zärtlichkeiten!

Dabei sind das sonst oft sehr angenehme Menschen.
Aber es hat ihnen einfach nie jemand richtig beigebracht!

:mWenn, auch im billigsten Angelpuff, jemand für fehlende Fachkenntnisse, von den Kollegen deutlich zurechtgewiesen würde, wären solche Aufnahmen nicht möglich!

Wir Angler dürfen es nicht dulden, daß diletantisches Verhalten stillschwiegend hingenommen wird!
Sonst hält irgendwann mal jemand eine Kamera drauf!

Die Darsteller im Film wußten nicht mal, daß sie unfähig sind.
Dafür sind aber diejenigen verantwortlich, neben denen sie vorher geangelt haben.

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Fin (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Die Typen in dem Film haben leider deutlich bewiesen, daß sie, obwohl sie (wahrscheinlich) die Prüfung haben, nicht in der Lage sind, einen Fisch fachgerecht zu töten.



Man lernt es i.d.R. ja auch nur theoretisch bzw. bekommt bestätigt das man die Fragen im Fragenkatalog richtig angekreuzt hat. Wie denn auch sonst? An einem Gummifisch üben? :m



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Bei meiner 18 monatigen Vorbereitung auf die Jägerprüfung wurden mir zwei Dinge eingebleut:
> Ein absolut (!!!) sicherer Umgang mit der Waffe
> UND:
> Respekt im Umgang mir der Natur!



Das kann man nun wirklich nicht vergleichen(Waffe-Angelrute). Wie hast du dich denn am laufenden Keiler so gemacht? Ne mal Spaß beiseite aber wie hast du denn den Respekt im Umgamg mit der Natur dort erlernt? 18 Monate und ü *****€ sind ja wohl für einen Angelschein etwas übertrieben.



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Als Forststudent bekommt man dagegen den Jagdschein nachgeschmissen.
> Von den Jungs und Mädels (ich kenne einige...) hab ich Angst:
> In der Waffenhandhabung wäre, bei den Kenntnissen, für uns die Prüfung nach einer Minute vorbeigewesen!



Nachgeschmissen zwar nicht da es eine Zusatzbelastung ist, aber die Ausbildung ist sehr sehr mangelhaft (meiner Meinung nach weil es nicht am Stück sondern über die "Jahre" verteilt ist und vieles dabei zu knapp kommt). Er dauert ja genaugenommen länger als 18 Monate. Den Jagdschein außerhalb vom Studium bekommt ja nun auch wirklich jeder "Depp" (trotz guter Ausbildung). Desweiteren gehen die meisten ja nich sofort alleine los, sollte man beim Angeln auch nicht unbedingt machen. Und die Forststudis "müssen" ihn ja machen, auch wenn sie später nie jagen gehen und das ist ja auch nur eine extrem kleine Gruppe gemessen am Anteil der sonstigen Jäger(also nicht repräsentativ). 



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Bei ihrem im Umgang mit dem Wild wird mir teilweise schlecht!
> Was ich da schon erleben mußte... (Kotz-Smiley)
> Dagegen sind die Schlachtszenen im Fopu die reinsten Zärtlichkeiten!



Es geht um den Umgang mit lebenden Tieren. Oder hast du den Fleischerazubis im ersten Lehrjahr mal über die Schulter geschaut? Forellen zu fietieren lernt man nicht in den Prüfungskursen!



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Dabei sind das sonst oft sehr angenehme Menschen.
> Aber es hat ihnen einfach nie jemand richtig beigebracht!



Mit dem Schein von der Uni würd ich mich niemals alleine auf den Hochsitz trauen. Bei der Angelprüfung(13) hingegen hatte ich wenigstens schon 3 Jahre Praxis und durfte nach dem bestehen (wie jeder andere Teilnehmer auch) eine Forelle fachgerecht betäuben, töten und verzehren.#6


----------



## asa2012 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> |..
> Die Darsteller im Film wußten nicht mal, daß sie unfähig sind.
> Dafür sind aber diejenigen verantwortlich, neben denen sie vorher geangelt haben...



Ich könnte anhand des Beitrags nicht beurteilen, wie kompetent die gezeigten Leute sind:

Z.B. habe ich mir gerade mein Knie verrrenkt, gehe also nicht so flüssig wie sonst. Und wenn ich aus meiner Konzentration gerissen werde und zu etwas anderem Stellung nehmen soll, werde ich wohl nicht in druckreifem Deutsch antworten. 
Kombiniere dies mal mit übelwollender Schnitttechnik/Kommentierung und ich würde auch als ziemlicher - vermutlich angetrunkener - Vollpfosten rüberkommen.


----------



## dax (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Jetzt tun wieder alle so, als wären dort die einzigen "schlimmen Angler" Deutschlands gezeigt worden, dass dies die grosse Ausnahme wäre, dass alle anderen Waidgerecht und respektvoll im Umgang mit der Natur verhalten würden.. 
Dass ich nicht lache..

Wieviele Fopus gibts in D? rechnet mal hoch.. 
Wieviele verdreckte Angel\Zeltplätze habt ihr schon in der normalen Natur gesehen?
Wie oft schon Leute die sich daneben benommen haben?

Ich fand die Doku gut! Sie polarisiert, und setzt uns unter Druck.. Nicht einfach nur zusammenzuhalten, auf biegen und brechen, sondern auch mal um sich zu schauen!


Es ist genau wie mit dem Motorradfahren..
Da gibts genauso Dokus über Raser und Chaoten.. über die sich dann alle aufregen.. alle die die am nächsten Tag dann mit ihrer 140PS Maschine zur arbeit fahren, oder ne Tour machen.. und sich dabei natürlich immer an die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung halten.

Und 3 Threads weiter steht dann der nächste Knieschleifer, Streckensperrung oder Auspuffthread...

Es sind Lebewesen, die gilt es zu Respektieren und die Umwelt in der wir leben zu schonen. Wer dass nicht kann, soll zuhause bleiben!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



dax schrieb:


> Es sind Lebewesen, die gilt es zu Respektieren und die Umwelt in der wir leben zu schonen.* Wer dass nicht kann, soll zuhause bleiben*!



Zum nachdenken für alle, die sich ethisch/moralisch für die "besseren Angler" halten oder das Gezeigte im Film verteufeln:

*Und vor dem Gesetz ist der geprüfteste, waidgerechteste, organisierteste Angler auch nur ein Tierquäler!!*

Gerade die Angelpuffs sind ja in der Mehrzahl ein Paradebeispiel für die Angelei, wie sich das der Gesetzgeber im Bund mit dem Tierschutzgesetz wünscht (abgesehen von den "Großfischteichen" mit zurücksetzen):
Alles abknüppeln, was man aus dem Wasser zieht...

Damit ist ja dann der "vernünftige Grund" gegeben, *der das (rein juristisch) per se tierschutzwidrige Angeln legitimiert, die Ernährung.*

So dass ein evtl. nicht sachgerechte Behandlung der Fische dann eh nicht mehr juristisch ins Gewicht fällt....

Aber das ist natürlich eine Betrachtung, die mit dem gesunden Menschenverstand der Mehrzahl der Angler nicht konform ist - deswegen ist das eine juristische Sichtweise...

*Laut Gesetz gibt es eben grundsätzlich kein "tierschutzgerechtes Angeln"* - da spielt auch der Faktor "Schmerz bei Fischen" keinerlei Rolle - sondern nur eine juristische Entschuldigung für *das grundsätzlich juristisch tierschutzwidrige Angeln..*

Das müssen sich auch all jene vor Augen halten, welche die im Film gezeigten Handlungen verurteilen und sich als ethisch höherstehende Angler sehen:
*Vor dem Gesetz macht der waidgerechteste Angler genau das Gleiche wie die da im Film gezeigten und von vielen hier verurteilten "Puffangler":*
Er "quält Fische" und hat nur (sofern er den Fisch essen will) eine juristisch anerkannte Entschuldigung dafür!!!

*Den 20% Angelgegnern in der Bevölkerung isses VOLLKOMMEN WURSCHT, wie ihr angelt:
Die wollen einfach alle Angler und das Angeln als solches weg!!!*

Und genau denen isses auch wurscht, ob ihr waidgerecht angelt oder nicht.....

So von wegen Glashaus und so..................


----------



## Marf22 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Moin, aus der Frühstückspause.

Thomas....machst du eigentlich copy and paste??? Würdest du mir am Wasser als Unbedarfter deine ausgeklügelte tolle rhetorische Argumentation um die Ohren hauen, würde ich mich persönlich einsetzen, das Angeln zu verbieten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Tja, marf, das ist nun mal die klare, eindeutige rechtliche Lage laut Tierschutzgesetz.

Unterstützt damals (und in großem Teilen bis heute) vom VDSF..

Da kann ich nix für, das sind schlichte Fakten...

Man kann das ignorieren und meinen, durch "besseres Verhalten" am Wasser, bessere Schulung etc. was für Angler zu verbessern.

Das ist aber rechtlich eben nur Augenwischerei und verkennt die Grundlagen des Gesetzes...

Fakt ist:
Angler sind rechtlich laut Bundesregierung/Tierschutzgesetz Tierquäler...

Sie dürfen das aber, solange sie die Fische zur Verwertung oder Hege quälen...

Und da sich die Strafbarkeit aus § 17/2 des TSG ableitet, der nur länger andauernde oder sich wiederholende, erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden unter Strafe stellt, ist ein nicht waidgerechtes Töten wie z. B. im Film - solange man die Fische essen will - auch nicht strafbar...

Es geht beim Tierschutzgesetz/Angeln nicht um die Tatsache von Leid und Schmerz (eh nicht nachweisbar), sondern rein um die Motivation, warum man angelt..

Quälen zum essen/Hege: 
Ist juristisch in Ordnung

Angeln, weil Angeln einfach klasse ist: 
Juristisch fragwürdig bis zur Strafbarkeit

Wer das als Angler nicht begreifen will, wird eben eines Morgens als Castingsportler aufwachen...........


----------



## dax (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Per Gesetz wird impliziert, dass man das Tier quält, 
da ist das übel schon begraben!
Wieviel Wild oder Tiere werden gequält, weil zb der Blattschuss nicht richtig sitzt, der Bolzen in der Schlachterei oder zb Stellnetze.. da kräht kein hahn nach, WEIL es um das Wohle aller geht, wird das einfach legitimiert, dass ist genauso falsch!
Da das ganze rechtlich mehr als schwammig oder schlecht formuliert ist und die wissenschaftliche Grundlage dafür fehlt, 
sollte es jeder vor seinem eigenen Gewissen verantworten!

Und dann ist es mir egal, ob Forellenpuff, Tophäenteich, oder angeln nur um des fischens willen.

Der Mensch quält jeden Tag Millionen von Tieren, ob für Pelze oder das normale Hähnchenbrustfilet, das wäre nunmal nur daduruch zu verhindern, indem nur noch 2% der Menschheit Fleisch essen würden.. und das kommt mir nicht in die Tüte.

Es geht mir um das normale, menschliche Selbstverständniss wie weit man es damit treibt und wie man sich dabei verhält.


----------



## Marf22 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Tja, Thomas...das haste in diesen Trööt ja schon 20 mal kopiert und eingefügt. Vielen Daml für die Mühe....

Lass dich doch in die Politik oder die Vprstände wählen anstatt hier IMMER den gleichen Text einzufügen. Das liest eh keiner mehr und ändern tut es auch keine Meinung....


----------



## NedRise (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ich frage mich nur warum manche, das was Thomas in seinem letztem Posting schrieb, nicht verstehen... (wollen)..

Gruss.

Michael


----------



## Fr33 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ich verstehe diese Deckungshaltung einiger im Forum auch nicht... mag eventuell daran liegen, dass einige sich auf ihren vielen Gewässern...und in eher Menschenarmen Gegegenden sicher fühlen.....

Ich hab auch schon Diskussionen geführt die fast eskaliert wären.... ich werd auch heute noch von Leuten als "Verrückter" dargestellt wenn ich sage ich bin Angler... usw.

Wir deutschen sollen für jeden Mist verständnis und solidarität walten lassen... nur gegen Angler scheints da Ausnahmen zu geben...


----------



## Marf22 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Streitet hier doch keiner ab, das wir uns in der Gesellschaft besser aufstellen müssen.....

Ich komme aber auch nicht durch den TÜV mit nem kaputten Auspuff. Manchmal müssen nu ,mal Mängel abgestellt werden....

Der Papst verbietet mir auch den Beischlaf ohne den Grund Nachkommen zu zeugen und der hat noch viel mehr Anhänger


----------



## Sharpo (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Marf22 schrieb:


> Streitet hier doch keiner ab, das wir uns in der Gesellschaft besser aufstellen müssen.....
> 
> Ich komme aber auch nicht durch den TÜV mit nem kaputten Auspuff. Manchmal müssen nu ,mal Mängel abgestellt werden....
> 
> Der Papst verbietet mir auch den Beischlaf ohne den Grund Nachkommen zu zeugen und der hat noch viel mehr Anhänger




Hier kommen aber alle nicht durch den TÜV weil ein oder zwei einen kaputten Auspuff haben.


----------



## Purist (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Den 20% Angelgegnern in der Bevölkerung isses VOLLKOMMEN WURSCHT, wie ihr angelt:
> Die wollen einfach alle Angler und das Angeln als solches weg!!!*
> 
> Und genau denen isses auch wurscht, ob ihr waidgerecht angelt oder nicht.....



Diese 20% wirst du immer haben, an denen kannst du auch nichts ändern. Da kannst du tun was du willst. Ist diese Anzahl ein Problem? Vermutlich nicht, aber...

Ich denke es geht vor allem um die Normalbürger der Nichtanglerschaft, die sich: 
a) nicht mit der rechtlichen Situation befassen (wollen) oder befasst haben, b) evtl. zufällig diese "Reportage" gesehen haben, c) sich am Zeitschriftenregal über die "Anglerfachpresse", mit ihren Titelfotos wundern, d) im Internet über Poserfotos mit besonders großen Fischen stolpern und die Floskel C&R hören. 

Da muss man sich als Angler doch fragen: Kann ich einem solchem Mitmenschen, der dem Angeln zuvor neutral gegenübersteht, wirklich klar machen, was einige von uns unter "Angelsport" verstehen, ohne das demjenigen der Gedanke "Tierquälerei aus Spaß" in den Sinn kommt?


----------



## keilerkopf (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Guter Film!

Der Autor sagt doch außerdem, dass er weiter  angeln geht, nur recht wenig Verständnis aufbringt für manche Ausprägung  unseres Hobbys. Das teile ich! Gerade letzte Woche auf dem Kutter wieder geschämt für manche Leute.
- Betäubungsschlag (wenn überhaupt) falsch gesetzt 
- wildes Gestochere im Fisch in der Hoffnung irgendwas lebensnotwendiges zu verletzen
- minutenlanges Montage-Entwirren bei nach Sauerstoff japsendem Fisch auf Deck

Erlebte Forellensee-Schlachtung:
- Fisch an Schwanzwurzel gepackt und gegen einen Stein geschleudert

Kann  tatsächlich auch nur begrenzt nachvollziehen, warum große Fische  teilweise stundenlang auf irgendwelchen Abhakmatten liegen, bis das  ersehnte Foto geschossen ist.

Grüße
keilerkopf


----------



## Sharpo (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

..stundenlang auf der Abhakmatte....

Stammtischgerede und Polemik.
Kein Fisch liegt stundenlang auf der Abhakmatte.

Dennoch, lieber Abhakmatte als im Dreck liegen.

...Forelle am Schwanz gepackt...

Und? Was hast Du dagegen getan?
haben dies alle Anwesenden ebenso gemacht?

Haben die Angler die Forelle gegen den Stein geschlagen....oder nur EIN Angler?


----------



## Taxidermist (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

@Keilerkopf,Kannst dich ja mit Jonny Walker zusammentun und einen Carsten Rau Fanclub aufmachen!
Der hat sich Gestern ebenso positiv über den gezeigten Film geäußert, um sich als "Besserangler" darzustellen.
(Wohin ist der Beitrag überhaupt verschwunden?)
Anscheinend scheinen einige hier nicht zu verstehen, dass in dem gezeigten Film alle Angler und nicht nur die ausschließlich negativen gezeigten Beispiele, über einen Kamm geschert werden und regelrecht in den Dreck gezogen werden!

Jürgen


----------



## Seneca (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



keilerkopf schrieb:


> Guter Film!
> 
> Der Autor sagt doch außerdem, dass er weiter  angeln geht, nur recht wenig Verständnis aufbringt für manche Ausprägung  unseres Hobbys. Das teile ich! Gerade letzte Woche auf dem Kutter wieder geschämt für manche Leute.
> - Betäubungsschlag (wenn überhaupt) falsch gesetzt
> ...



Wahre Worte!
Jeder Angler mit halbwegs Verstand hat sich für die Bilder von dem Angelpuff geschämt. Sollte er zumindest. Und ja, es gibt solche und solche Angelpuffs. Eher naturbelassene und solche Swimmingpools wie der erste Puff in dem Film. Da klingt die Aussage des Anglers, der was von "Mensch gegen Tier, eins zu eins o.ä." redet wie Hohn, während er vor einem ausgebaggerten 10X10m Loch mit Wasser sitzt wo vor deren Augen Fische eignesetzt werden.

Die Gesamtkritik des Films richtet sich ja vor allem an die C&R Angler. Und da auch nicht an alle. Nur müssen sich diese den Vorwurf auch gefallen lassen finde ich. Ich habe noch nie kapiert, was daran geil ist in einem See einen Fisch zu fangen (von dem man weiß dass er da drin ist und wie groß etc.) nur um ihn als nächstes zu fangen, ein Foto zu machen und wieder reinzuwerfen. Aber das nur am Rande...

Ich finde der Film "hetzt" nicht gegen Angler. Er will nur die Augen dafür öffnen, dass manche Angler Praktiken an den Tag legen, die sicher nicht mit einem waidgerechten Umgang mit dem Tier einhergehen. Und anstatt sich darüber maßlos zu ärgern un dim Forum die ganze Welt (Naturschutzverbände, Politiker, Grüne, öffentliche Medien, Reporter etc.) zu verfluchen, sollte es die Pflicht von jedem Angler sein ein solches Verhalten am Wasser nicht zu unterstützen. Und bei sowas (bestimmte Arten von FoPus, Gewässerverschmutzung, Tierquälerei und Müll liegen lassen) den Mund auf zu machen...so wie ihr es hier auch tut.


----------



## Housic (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ich finde den Film im großen und ganzen nicht schlecht, es werden Fälle gezeigt wo die schon als Tierquälerei gelten. Nur die Tatsache wie der Film aufgebaut ist, dass nur schlechtes gezeigt wird und kein Vorbildlicher Angler als Vergleich ist traurig, genau so die Tatsache, dass wenn es um so etwas geht alle Angler als schlecht dargestellt werden.

Wenn ich so einen Angler bei uns am Vereinsgewässer zu Gesicht bekommen hätte, wo ich sehe, dass z.B. ein Fisch ohne Betäubungsschlag abgestochen wird und  vor sich hinstirbt, wäre es für Ihn der letzte Tag im Verein.. 

Sehr Interessant die Beiträge zu lesen


----------



## phirania (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Wir als Angler,egal aus welchem  Beweggrund wir angeln gehen haben  schlechte Karten dem Gesetzgebern gegenüber.
Das sollte keiner aus den Augen verlieren.
Man sollte aber auch  Restpektvoll mit Tier und Natur umgehen.
Das werde ich auch weiterhin so halten.
Soll nicht heißen das ich ein Gutmensch Angler bin.


----------



## Purist (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Anscheinend scheinen einige hier nicht zu verstehen, dass in dem gezeigten Film alle Angler und nicht nur die ausschließlich negativen gezeigten Beispiele, über einen Kamm geschert werden und regelrecht in den Dreck gezogen werden!



...und einige scheinen nicht zu verstehen, das der Film gelaufen ist und seine Wirkung schon längst zeigt. 
In NRW interessiert sich bereits die Behörden dafür, insbesondere um C&R und Trophäenangelei. 
Sollte man nun in Nibelungentreue weiterhin so tun, als müsse man auch dieses Verhalten schützen, oder sich, was der Landesverband tut, dagegen stellen und dieses Bild zurecht rücken, dass nicht alle von uns auf "Größer, Länger"-Fotos aus sind? 

Nur um es klar zu stellen, ich mache auch keinen Unterschied zwischen "uns Anglern", sehr wohl aber, wie sich jeder Einzelne von uns am Gewässer verhält. Die einen Schaden unserem Image, andere tun das nicht, wiederum andere sind sogar leuchtende Vorbilder und engagieren sich in vielfältiger Weise. Das heisst aber auch nicht, dass diejenigen, die unser Hobby in der Öffentlichkeit in ein falsches Licht rücken, ihr Verhalten nicht auch ändern könnten.


----------



## Sharpo (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ich finde so einige Angler sind mächtig am Heucheln.
Der Fopu wird verpönt, aber nichts anderes geschieht doch an den Vereinsseen.
Fische werden eingesetzt damit wir was zum Fangen haben. Lassen die Fänge nach, wird bei der nächsten JHV gemosert und mit Austritt gedroht etc..
Ok, es werden in der Regel keine 2m Störe etc. eingesetzt..., weil die kaum einer bezahlen kann und will.
Aber allzu oft werden Forellen als Gaudi, für das nächste Forellen angeln eingesetzt.
Mit Erlaubnis der Stadt sogar.....und wenn nicht dann heimlich.
Klar, als Angler macht das Spass...aber aus ökologischer Sicht?
Anschliessend aber über die Fopu - Angler schimpfen.

Es wird zu 99,9% in den Seen etc. besetzt damit wir was zum Fangen haben.
Was passiert bei einem Aalangelverbot? Der Tenor ist doch, dann kein Besatz mehr.

Warum soll der Angler säen wenn er nicht ernten darf?

Ist dies jetzt abhängig von der Grösse der Fische oder vom Zeitraum zwischen Besatz und Fang?
Und falls ja, warum? Wo ist der Unterschied? 
Ist das Fischbewusstsein soweit ausgeprägt, dass dieser den Unterschied bewusst wahr nimmt?

"Fischfrevel" gibt es nicht nur am Fopu.


Und was ist Respekt bzw. Moral? jeder hat eine andere Erziehung erhalten. 
Die Franzosen, der Russe, der Amerikaner ....alle Unterschiedlich.
Wir deutschen verherrlichen mittlerweile die Tiere....


----------



## Taxidermist (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> ..und einige scheinen nicht zu verstehen, das der Film gelaufen ist und seine Wirkung schon längst zeigt.


Und der Film wird auch noch einige Wiederholungen erleben und durch alle öffentlich rechtlichen Kanäle rotieren, bis auch die letzte tierliebende Mutti mit ihrem Wahlkreuzchen dafür sorgt, dass entsprechende Parteien noch größeren Einfluss gewinnen und dann für alle Angler Schluß mit ihrem Hobby ist, nicht nur für die Puffgänger.
Das die gezeigte Umgangsform mit Fischen verachtenswert ist, will hier auch niemand bestreiten!

Jürgen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Purist schrieb:


> ...und einige scheinen nicht zu verstehen, das der Film gelaufen ist und seine Wirkung schon längst zeigt.
> In NRW interessiert sich bereits die Behörden dafür, insbesondere um C&R und Trophäenangelei.




Die Zeit ist auch gleich auf den Zug aufgesprungen:


http://www.zeit.de/2013/37/fisch-trophaee-tierquaelerei


----------



## kati48268 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



keilerkopf schrieb:


> Guter Film!
> So gar nicht.
> Da standen bei 586 Postings viele objektive Gründe, warum er das Prädikat 'gut' nicht bekommen kann, selbst wenn man die Meinung des Autors teilt, z.B. weil er manipulativ aufgebaut ist.
> Der Autor sagt doch außerdem, dass er weiter angeln geht,
> ...


 


Seneca schrieb:


> ...Ich finde der Film "hetzt" nicht gegen Angler...


Genau das tut er eben doch, 
weil er Extremfälle verallgemeinert. 
Sogar Extremfälle für Forellenpuffs.

Dazu manipuliert er eben 
- durch das Storyboard _(hier der edle, nachdenkliche Autor samt liebster Familie, wo natürlich kein Fisch in den Sequenzen getötet wird - da die nichts könnenden, tattoowierten Asis am Puff bei Bier und Rockmusik, Normalangler kommen quasi gar nicht vor)_,
- durch Bildschnitte _(Auwas Statement wurde z.B. abgeschnitten und ein anderes über Geld angehängt)_,
- durch Verteilung der Sendezeit auf verschiedene Sichtweisen _(der pro-Angler-Wissenschaftler kriegt 0:30, die US-Fische-haben-Schmerzen-Labormaus ein vielfaches davon)_,
- und so weiter und so fort...

Das muss man doch objektiv wahrnehmen können (Medienkompetenz!), selbst wenn man subjektiv derselben Meinung wie der Autor ist.


----------



## LOCHI (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Und wenn mit dem angeln für alle mal Schluss sein sollte können wir uns bei allen C&R'ern bedanken! Nicht mal für das zurück setzen sondern für das ständige in der Öffentlichkeit zeigen und wichtig tun! Die ganze depatte hätten wir nicht wenn jeder seinen Fisch abschlagen würde und verwerten und sollte es anders sein einfach mal die Schnauze halten! Damit wäre vielen geholfen! Den meisten scheint nicht bewusst zu sein das sie sich ihr eigenes Grab Schaufeln! Nicht die tierliebe Mutti hat dann Schuld sondern wir selbst und wenn es so kommt dann ist es gut so denn erst dann merkt auch der letzte das er selbst daran Schuld hat!


----------



## Lommel (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> http://www.zeit.de/2013/37/fisch-trophaee-tierquaelerei


 
Sind aber beeindruckende Zahlen, 6,4 Mrd. Umsatz im Jahr durch Angler. 52.000 Vollzeitstellen, mehr wie in der gesamten Berufsfischerei. 
Hätte ich so nicht gedacht.

Wieviel Arbeitsplätze schafft die Peta so?


----------



## Merlin (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

wenn ich das hier alles lese..kann ich verstehen warum viele Leute das fischen so kritisch sehen...
Es gibt auch nicht DEN Angler wie hier behauptet wird....Im wahren Leben ist doch jeden gegen jeden... ( Fast) Jeder Verband gegen Verband....Verein gegen Verein...Karpfenangeler, Spinnfischer, Stipper ,Bootangler...jeder wettert gegen den anderen ..weil einer mehr darf als der andere und so weiter....
Von den "Anglern" die sich wie ****** benehmen gar nicht zu reden..
Wie soll dabei ein positives Bild von "DEM" Angler entstehen ???
Hier im anonymen Internet wird geschimpft ...und das war es dann auch ....kaum jemand bekommt seinen Arsch noch und versucht was im realen Leben zu verändern...


----------



## Sharpo (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Und wenn mit dem angeln für alle mal Schluss sein sollte können wir uns bei allen C&R'ern bedanken! Nicht mal für das zurück setzen sondern für das ständige in der Öffentlichkeit zeigen und wichtig tun! Die ganze depatte hätten wir nicht wenn jeder seinen Fisch abschlagen würde und verwerten und sollte es anders sein einfach mal die Schnauze halten! Damit wäre vielen geholfen! Den meisten scheint nicht bewusst zu sein das sie sich ihr eigenes Grab Schaufeln! Nicht die tierliebe Mutti hat dann Schuld sondern wir selbst und wenn es so kommt dann ist es gut so denn erst dann merkt auch der letzte das er selbst daran Schuld hat!



Ich werde demnächst nur im Dunkeln und Vermummt...heimlich Angeln.
Und wenn ich mit ner Mülltüte Rotaugen nach Hause komme, der Familie und den Nachbarn erzählen die gab es bei Edeka&Co. im Sonderangebot.

Ich fass es nicht. In einem freien Land wird man indirekt aufgefordert sich als Angler zu verstecken.

Du brauchst Dich nicht bei den C&R bedanken sondern bei Deinem Angelverein, LFV und dem DAFV...und Deiner Regierung.
C&R betreiben wir alle.


----------



## kati48268 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Und wenn mit dem angeln für alle mal Schluss sein sollte können wir uns bei allen C&R'ern bedanken! Nicht mal für das zurück setzen sondern für das ständige in der Öffentlichkeit zeigen und wichtig tun! Die ganze depatte hätten wir nicht wenn jeder seinen Fisch abschlagen würde und verwerten und sollte es anders sein einfach mal die Schnauze halten! Damit wäre vielen geholfen! Den meisten scheint nicht bewusst zu sein das sie sich ihr eigenes Grab Schaufeln...


Oh Mann...
man muss akzeptieren, dass jemand eine andere Meinung hat. 
Aber muss man akzeptieren, wenn jemand einfach nichts versteht? |kopfkrat
So einfach wie möglich: _Angelgegner wollen Angeln verhindern, egal ob Fisch wieder in Wasser oder Fisch in Topf._
Lies doch mal nur ein paar Seiten zurück. #d


----------



## kati48268 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Lommel schrieb:


> Wieviel Arbeitsplätze schafft die Peta so?


Im Moment mehrere, einer davon ganz reizvoll:
http://www.peta.de/web/grossspenden-fundra.7429.html
|rolleyes


----------



## Sharpo (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Merlin schrieb:


> wenn ich das hier alles lese..kann ich verstehen warum viele Leute das fischen so kritisch sehen...
> Es gibt auch nicht DEN Angler wie hier behauptet wird....Im wahren Leben ist doch jeden gegen jeden... ( Fast) Jeder Verband gegen Verband....Verein gegen Verein...Karpfenangeler, Spinnfischer, Stipper ,Bootangler...jeder wettert gegen den anderen ..weil einer mehr darf als der andere und so weiter....
> Von den "Anglern" die sich wie ****** benehmen gar nicht zu reden..
> Wie soll dabei ein positives Bild von "DEM" Angler entstehen ???
> Hier im anonymen Internet wird geschimpft ...und das war es dann auch ....kaum jemand bekommt seinen Arsch noch und versucht was im realen Leben zu verändern...



Na, dann bewege Dich. Sei Vorbild, mal schauen wie weit Du kommst.
Die Vereine suchen dringend Nachwuchs im Vorstandsbereich.
Aber wehe Du tickst nicht wie die.


----------



## Merlin (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Na, dann bewege Dich. Sei Vorbild, mal schauen wie weit Du kommst.
> Die Vereine suchen dringend Nachwuchs im Vorstandsbereich.
> Aber wehe Du tickst nicht wie die.


 

habe ich schon probiert...
Ich mache es jetzt wie du und Jammere ein bißchen im AB wie schlecht die Welt ist.


----------



## Sharpo (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Merlin schrieb:


> habe ich schon probiert...
> Ich mache es jetzt wie du und Jammere ein bißchen im AB wie schlecht die Welt ist.



Hier jammert keiner.
Wir sind am Diskutieren.


----------



## Lommel (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Im Moment mehrere, einer davon ganz reizvoll:
> http://www.peta.de/web/grossspenden-fundra.7429.html
> |rolleyes


 
Jesus, wir leben schon in einen bekloppten Land.

Spenden Fundraiser bei der Peta |rolleyes


----------



## Case (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Lommel schrieb:


> Sind aber beeindruckende Zahlen, 6,4 Mrd. Umsatz im Jahr durch Angler. 52.000 Vollzeitstellen



Eben. Und dann rechne noch die hunderttausende Stunden die die Vereine mit Arbeitsdiensten an den Gewässern leisten. Und den Sprit, den die Angler wegen des Hobbies verfahren. Die Einnahmen zwecks Jahresfischereischein.. Keine, auch noch so verrückte, Partei wird das Angeln verbieten. 

Ich stell mir grad  unsere Grünen-Fraktion im Gemeinderat bei der Bachputzede vor. Jungejunge.

Case


----------



## Purist (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das die gezeigte Umgangsform mit Fischen verachtenswert ist, will hier auch niemand bestreiten!



Bist du dir da sicher? Was die Wissenslücken beim Herzstich und der Betäubung angeht, kann ich dem zustimmen, bei allem anderen nicht wirklich.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ich hatte die letzten Tage keine Zeit, das Thema mitzuverfolgen, daher würde mich interessieren:
Gab es eigentlich eine Reaktion der Angelmedien, der Angelgeräteindustrie oder eines Verbandes?

Oder war Matze Koch der einzige "Promi", der "Eier" in der Hose hatte und den Bericht kommentierte?


----------



## Fr33 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ich sehe es wie Sharpo... ich hab 2 Jahre geopfert um im Vorstand zu werkeln.... nach den 2 Jahren habe ich aber gemerkt, dass auch weitere 2 Jahre nichts an der manifestierten Meinung ändern... und nun schimpfe ich mit 

@ Lorchi

puhh.. was soll ich dazu noch sagen. Am besten nach Bayern mit dir... da wirst du dich am wohlsten fühlen... ohne die C&R'ler oder die C&D'ler (was doch die meisten sind!).


----------



## Sharpo (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Case schrieb:


> Eben. Und dann rechne noch die hunderttausende Stunden die die Vereine mit Arbeitsdiensten an den Gewässern leisten. Und den Sprit, den die Angler wegen des Hobbies verfahren. Die Einnahmen zwecks Jahresfischereischein.. Keine, auch noch so verrückte, Partei wird das Angeln verbieten.
> 
> Ich stell mir grad  unsere Grünen-Fraktion im Gemeinderat bei der Bachputzede vor. Jungejunge.
> 
> Case




Dafür würde ich meine Hand nicht ins Feuer legen. 
In NRW hat es eine Partei bzw. deren Umweltminister versucht und ist dank des Einwandes (unter anderem) von Herrn Dr. Möhlenkamp damit nicht durch gekommen.

Im Grunde brauch man auch nicht das Angeln direkt verbieten, man muss nur die Zügel weiter anziehn.

Dann hat dieses Hobby sich alleine erledigt.
Erledigt in dem Sinne, vor lauter Naturschutzgebiete in dem Angler ausgeschlossen werden, in dem kein Besatz mehr erfolgt etc.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Fr33 schrieb:


> puhh.. was soll ich dazu noch sagen. Am besten nach Bayern mit dir... da wirst du dich am wohlsten fühlen... ohne die C&R'ler oder die C&D'ler (was doch die meisten sind!).



Was habt ihr immer gegen Bayern ... mit Einschränkungen eines der liberalsten Angelgesetze. So wie ich das sehe, werden ein paar Bundesländer in Kürze froh sein, wenn sie bayerische Verhältnisse hätten


----------



## GandRalf (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Oder war Matze Koch der einzige "Promi", der "Eier" in der Hose hatte und den Bericht kommentierte?




Jörg Strelow hat sich auf seiner Facebookseite etwas differenzierter geäußert.


----------



## Purist (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich werde demnächst nur im Dunkeln und Vermummt...heimlich Angeln.
> Und wenn ich mit ner Mülltüte Rotaugen nach Hause komme, der Familie und den Nachbarn erzählen die gab es bei Edeka&Co. im Sonderangebot.
> 
> Ich fass es nicht. In einem freien Land wird man indirekt aufgefordert sich als Angler zu verstecken.
> ...



Weisst du, früher waren Angler in den Augen der Nichtangler komische Gesellen. Gingen stundenlang einem elend langweiligen Hobby nach, fingen nichts besonderes und prahlten gerne mit gefangenen Riesenfischen herum, die nie jemand gesehen hat. Einmal im Leben, da Biss der Kapitale, der Ansicht war damals sogar die Fachpresse. Der wurde abgeschlagen, abgestochen, zu einem Angelhändler des Vertrauens gebracht, wo er gewogen und fotografiert wurde, nur das erkannten diese Magazine für ihre "Hitparaden" an. 

Was hast du heute? Mich haben schon Nichtangler angesprochen, weil ihnen im Zeitschriftenhandel die zunehmde Zahl der "Anglerpresse" (die mit den Monsterfischen drauf..) aufgefallen ist. "Scheint ja momentan sehr beliebt zu sein", waren begleitende Worte. 
Was du im Internet findest, an Videos und Fotos weisst du selber, was dort gezeigt wird, ebenso. Das ist das Bild, was wir Angler momentan öffentlich abgeben. 

Du darfst dich vielleicht wirklich bald verstecken, weil viele ihre Fänge und ihr Tun (ausschließlich aus Spaß, sprich 100% C&R) nicht für sich behalten konnten. 

Ich würde noch nicht einmal so weit gehen und behaupten, diese Entwicklung sei auf dem Mist der Angler gewachsen. Da spielen die Hersteller (deren Trendexport), die Fachpresse und viele "Profis" der Branche eine enorme und teilweise verantwortungslose Rolle als "Vorbild".


----------



## Lui Nairolf (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Jörg Strelow hat sich auf seiner Facebookseite etwas differenzierter geäußert.



Danke für den Link. Eine ganz andere Sichtweise des Beitrags - und ein paar interessante Gedanken.


----------



## Bleizange (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Die Zeit ist auch gleich auf den Zug aufgesprungen:
> 
> 
> http://www.zeit.de/2013/37/fisch-trophaee-tierquaelerei




Wer diesen Artikel liest, der sollte man ganz genau auf den Verfasser schauen.


----------



## Fr33 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

ich weiss nicht.... was machen wir als angelndes Deutschland richtig (falsch) und alle Länder um uns herrum falsch (oder doch richtig?) ^^

Im Norden - im Süden - im Westen und im Osten... da darf der Angler entscheiden, was er mit dem Fisch macht und mit welchem Hintergedanken er ans Wasser geht..... In D ist Nahrungserwerb und Hegemaßnahmen gestattet.....


----------



## Lui Nairolf (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Da ist wohl wer auf nem Kreuzzug ...


----------



## Sharpo (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Purist schrieb:


> Weisst du, früher waren Angler in den Augen der Nichtangler komische Gesellen. Gingen stundenlang einem elend langweiligen Hobby nach, fingen nichts besonderes und prahlten gerne mit gefangenen Riesenfischen herum, die nie jemand gesehen hat. Einmal im Leben, da Biss der Kapitale, der Ansicht war damals sogar die Fachpresse. Der wurde abgeschlagen, abgestochen, zu einem Angelhändler des Vertrauens gebracht, wo er gewogen und fotografiert wurde, nur das erkannten diese Magazine für ihre "Hitparaden" an.
> 
> Was hast du heute? Mich haben schon Nichtangler angesprochen, weil ihnen im Zeitschriftenhandel die zunehmde Zahl der "Anglerpresse" (die mit den Monsterfischen drauf..) aufgefallen ist. "Scheint ja momentan sehr beliebt zu sein", waren begleitende Worte.
> Was du im Internet findest, an Videos und Fotos weisst du selber, was dort gezeigt wird, ebenso. Das ist das Bild, was wir Angler momentan öffentlich abgeben.
> ...



Da bin ich anderer Meinung. Fotos von Tieren wurden schon "immer" gemacht.
Jede Zeitschrift die sich mit Tieren befasst, lichtet entsprechend auch Tiere ab. 
Steckt da Tierquälerei hinter?
Oder steckt nur bei Fischen Tierquälerei hinter?

Bis Dato wurde kein Angler wegen Fischfotos angeklagt bzw. verurteilt.
Bis Dato wurde auch kein Angler wegen C&R verurteilt.

Das einzige Probleme welches besteht ist, wenn man den Fisch zu lange seinem Element dem Wasser fern hält.
So und da kommen wir nun an einem Punkt...viele Trophäenangler präsentiere die Fisch im Wasser.
Man hält den Fisch also nur fest. Genauso wie man Hund und Katze festhält.
Tierquälerei?


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Oder war Matze Koch der einzige "Promi", der "Eier" in der Hose hatte und den Bericht kommentierte?


Ich glaube, bislang - ja *(jetzt natürlich nicht mehr, s. u.).*

Schön wäre ein kollektiver offener Brief von der "Angelprominenz", der Stellung zu dem Thema nimmt. Quer durch alle Angelsparten/arten, Magazine, Teams, Firmen usw.

Unabhängig von Verbänden und sonstigen Institutionen.

Gemeinsam verfasst und unterschrieben z. B. von M. Koch, S. Seuß, R. Illner, Babs Kijewski, U. Beyer, Auwa usw. usw. usw.

Also, liebe Profis: Wär wirklich toll, wenn Ihr Euch zusammentun und sowas verfassen könntet.

Nicht nur, weil Ihr davon lebt - sondern weil Ihr einfach ebenso gerne angelt wie wir "unbekannten Normalos".

* Edith: Der Kollege mit dem Stehlow-Link war schneller!*


----------



## LOCHI (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Fr33 schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht.... was machen wir als angelndes Deutschland richtig (falsch) und alle Länder um uns herrum falsch (oder doch richtig?) ^^
> 
> Im Norden - im Süden - im Westen und im Osten... da darf der Angler entscheiden, was er mit dem Fisch macht und mit welchem Hintergedanken er ans Wasser geht..... In D ist Nahrungserwerb und Hegemaßnahmen gestattet.....



Du hast es doch selber erkannt! Bei uns gelten andere Gesetze und würde sich jeder daran halten hätten wir diese Diskussion nicht! Aber nöööö... Jeder meint machen zu können was er will und damit nicht genug, es muss schön öffentlich gemacht werden damit es auch der letzte mitbekommt! 
Wenn ich was zurück schmeis halte ich meine Fresse und schreib nicht hier rein "is mir ausgerutscht" oder so nen Schwachsinn! 
Nichts anderes wollte ich damit sagen, einfach das machen was man für richtig hält und nix davon an die grosse Glocke hängen!


----------



## Lommel (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Du hast es doch selber erkannt! Bei uns gelten andere Gesetze und würde sich jeder daran halten hätten wir diese Diskussion nicht!


 
Es gibt aber Leute, mich eingeschlossen, die halten diese Gesetze für Schwachsinn. Ob ich einen Fisch zurücksetze oder entnehme, darüber möchte ich schon selber entscheiden. Ansonsten ist diese ankackerei ziemlich kontraproduktiv. Erinnert an das Leben des Bryan, hier die judäische Angelfront und dort die Angelfront von Judäa, mein Gott wir haben doch alle dasselbe Hobby.


----------



## Purist (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das einzige Probleme welches besteht ist, wenn man den Fisch zu lange seinem Element dem Wasser fern hält.
> So und da kommen wir nun an einem Punkt...viele Trophäenangler präsentiere die Fisch im Wasser.
> Man hält den Fisch also nur fest. Genauso wie man Hund und Katze festhält.
> Tierquälerei?



Nehme den Hund oder die Katze, drücke sie 1-2 Minuten unter Wasser und mache Unterwasserfotos von ihnen.. ist das Tierquälerei?

Früher waren Fangfotos immer mit Blut verziert, bleibt bei Herzstichen nicht aus. Nun entwickelt sich der Trend, keine blutverschmierten Fische auf dem Titelbild/in Videos usw. (C&R sei dank) mehr zu zeigen. Mag das zunächst für ein positives Image gesorgt haben, evtl. sogar zu steigenden Anglerzahlen (musst du kein Tier töten, das hat man früher gemacht), könnte das zum Boomerang der Branche werden. 

Mich interessieren daher Kommentare von Koch, Stehlow und Co nicht wirklich, die verdienen direkt auch an 100% C&R, mögen Tackle und Technikprediger sein, was Nichtangler über uns denken, ist denen doch relativ schnuppe.


----------



## Fin (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Die ganze depatte hätten wir nicht wenn *jeder seinen Fisch abschlagen würde* und verwerten und sollte es anders sein einfach mal die Schnauze halten! Damit wäre vielen geholfen! Den meisten scheint nicht bewusst zu sein das sie sich ihr eigenes Grab Schaufeln!



Das tun doch die meisten. "Ihren" Fisch abschlagen! Oder meinst du jetzt jeden Fisch von der Plötze bis zum Waller? Na dann spinn das doch mal weiter. Dies würde doch erst recht zu einer Forellenpuffartigen Besatzpolitik führen.


----------



## LOCHI (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Lommel schrieb:


> Es gibt aber Leute, mich eingeschlossen, die halten diese Gesetze für Schwachsinn. Ob ich einen Fisch zurücksetze oder entnehme, darüber möchte ich schon selber entscheiden. Ansonsten ist diese ankackerei ziemlich kontraproduktiv. Erinnert an das Leben des Bryan, hier die judäische Angelfront und dort die Angelfront von Judäa, mein Gott wir haben doch alle dasselbe Hobby.



Nicht nur das selbe Hobby auch die gleichen Gesetze was das angeht! Von mir aus kann sich jeder über alles wegsetzen is mir völlig Wurst nur muss denn alles an die grosse Glocke? Und euer aller stolz und die Haltung eh so weiter zu machen wie bisher bringt uns alle irgendwann ums Fischen! So richtig willst du das aber nicht wahr haben lieber Lommel!
Und das sinnfreie Gequatsche von vielen ala es geht doch wo anders auch steht mir bis oben! Dann sollen diese Leute dort hin wo alles besser ist und dann is doch gut! 
Ich finde auch viele Gesetze Quark und umgehe auch viele aber alleine und ohne Internet! Das ist alles was ich sagen will aber macht nur weiter mit eurer bockigen kindischen Haltung und versaut das bissl angeln das wir noch haben vollstens!


----------



## Zoddl (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Purist schrieb:


> Nehme den Hund oder die Katze, drücke sie 1-2 Minuten unter Wasser und mache Unterwasserfotos von ihnen.. ist das Tierquälerei?


In den Augen diverser Tierschützer können Fische nicht "an der Luft" atmen, genau deswegen wird so ein Vergleich gern aufgeführt und scheint legitim. Fische die mit Sauerstoffmangel im Wasser zu kämpfen haben, sehen das allerdings etwas anders.

Nachtrag:
Zudem sind Aale durchaus als Landgänger bekannt.

Man muss sich also nicht jeden Schuh jedes Mal anziehen lassen.


----------



## Fin (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Purist schrieb:


> Mich interessieren daher Kommentare von Koch, Stehlow und Co nicht wirklich, die verdienen direkt auch an 100% C&R, mögen Tackle und Technikprediger sein, was Nichtangler über uns denken, ist denen doch relativ schnuppe.



Bin froh das Strehlow angeblich C&R betreibt und nur das mitnimmt was er Verwerten kann. So oft wie ich schon erfolglos in den Elbtalauen unterwegs war...

Ach ich liebe diesen deutschen Opportunismus, diese herrliche Doppelmoral...einzigartig.

Edit:Habe jetzt mal sein FB-Statment gelesen. Auch wenn er den Beitrag positiv findet und sich eher als Teil der Natur sieht, macht er sich was vor(so wie der Herr Rau), denn: "ich selbst werde es so handhaben  wie autor carsten rau, *fische als empfindsame lebewesen sehen und auch  so behandeln*. auch nach einem endgültigen wissenschaftlichen beweis für  fehlendes schmerzempfinden."= nicht mehr Angeln. Wo ist der Untschied eine Puffforelle an der Leine zappeln zu lassen oder nen Elbzander zu landen? Und wo ist der Unterschied einen Zander zu drillen und zu denken "ich stehe über der Natur, denn ich entscheide mich einen Fisch zu fangen obwohl ich ihn auch kaufen könnte" vs. "ich bin teil der Natur und fangen den Fisch selbst obwohl ich ihn auch kaufen könnte". Dies muss man definitiv anders begründen!

"gleichzeitig bekenne ich mich zum  professionell gemachten fangfoto, allerdings auch hier vordringlich  unter *vermeidung jeglichen leides* für den fisch." Leiden ist subjektiv, auch wenn es wissenschaftlich bewiesen sein sollte das Fische Schmerzen empfinden.


----------



## Fin (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Fr33 schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht.... was machen wir als angelndes Deutschland richtig (falsch) und alle Länder um uns herrum falsch (oder doch richtig?) ^^
> 
> Im Norden - im Süden - im Westen und im Osten... da darf der Angler entscheiden, was er mit dem Fisch macht und mit welchem Hintergedanken er ans Wasser geht..... In D ist Nahrungserwerb und Hegemaßnahmen gestattet.....



Ja so ist Deutschland halt (Energiewende, Waffenexporte etc. überall die besserwisser Keule schwingen und die Doppelmoral ausleben). Europäische Anpassung wäre hier mal angebracht


----------



## Zoddl (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Nicht nur das selbe Hobby auch die gleichen Gesetze was das angeht! Von mir aus kann sich jeder über alles wegsetzen is mir völlig Wurst nur muss denn alles an die grosse Glocke? Und euer aller stolz und die Haltung eh so weiter zu machen wie bisher bringt uns alle irgendwann ums Fischen!


Das ist die eine Sichtweise. Wenn in deinen Angelgewässern nur eine ausreichende Menge an Schadstoffen (Dioxin, PCB, ...) festgestellt wird, ist für dich an diesem Gewässer dank unserer Gesetze ebenfalls Essig mit Angeln.
Und das ganze ohne öffentlich geführte C&R Diskussion bzw gerade deshalb.


----------



## Fr33 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

@ Lorchi

Ich bin ANGLER und kein FISCHER  Eventuell kommen wir damit nicht auf eine Ebene.... Gesetze hin oder her. Das mit dem alles was Maß hat am besten Abknüppeln hatten wir mal vor Jahren.... und wir wissen was passierte.....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Das ist die eine Sichtweise. Wenn in deinen Angelgewässern nur eine ausreichende Menge an Schadstoffen (Dioxin, PCB, ...) festgestellt wird, ist für dich an diesem Gewässer dank unserer Gesetze ebenfalls Essig mit Angeln.


 
Bei diesem wiederkehrenden Argument machen wir uns doch was vor. Welcher Kochtopfangler hätte denn ein Interesse, an solchen Gewässern weiterzuangeln, egal ob erlaubt oder nicht. Ich jedenfalls nicht.

Wir sind also wieder zurück bei der C&R-Diskussion. Denn nur für C&R-Angler sind solche Gewässer noch anglerisch von Interesse.


----------



## Sharpo (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

gelöscht...


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bei diesem wiederkehrenden Argument machen wir uns doch was vor. Welcher Kochtopfangler hätte denn ein Interesse, an solchen Gewässern weiterzuangeln, egal ob erlaubt oder nicht. *Ich jedenfalls nicht.*
> 
> Wir sind also wieder zurück bei der C&R-Diskussion. Denn nur für C&R-Angler sind solche Gewässer noch anglerisch von Interesse.



Dann lass es doch - auf freiwilliger Basis!
Warum verbieten?
Ein paar Hinweisschilder am Wasser und schon trägt jeder das Risiko verseuchte Fische zu essen selbst.

Andererseits, was wenn es o wäre und in erreichbarer Nähe kein andere Gewässer vorhanden ist.
Angeln ist mehr als nur Nahrungsbeschaffung!
Auch an eine Wasser mit ungenießbaren Bewohnern kann man entspannen, Natur genießen, Tiere beobachten, und Fische überlisten usw......


----------



## Sharpo (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Zoddl schrieb:


> In den Augen diverser Tierschützer können Fische nicht "an der Luft" atmen, genau deswegen wird so ein Vergleich gern aufgeführt und scheint legitim. Fische die mit Sauerstoffmangel im Wasser zu kämpfen haben, sehen das allerdings etwas anders.
> 
> Nachtrag:
> Zudem sind Aale durchaus als Landgänger bekannt.
> ...



Vorallem glaube ich mittlerweile, das hier einige Angler  keine Ahnung von der Biologie der Fische haben.

Sorry...

Der Aal atmet bei seinen Landgängen über die Haut.


----------



## Sharpo (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Fin schrieb:


> Das tun doch die meisten. "Ihren" Fisch abschlagen! Oder meinst du jetzt jeden Fisch von der Plötze bis zum Waller? Na dann spinn das doch mal weiter. Dies würde doch erst recht zu einer Forellenpuffartigen Besatzpolitik führen.




Wir hätten diese Diskussion nicht wenn Fische über xyz cm unter Schutz stehen würden.
ala "Küchenfenster".....kein Schwxxx würde sich dann über C&R "aufregen"

Und wenn sich Angler nicht über einen 2m Stör freuen würden....sondern zum Jubeln in den Keller gehen würden.


----------



## Sharpo (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bei diesem wiederkehrenden Argument machen wir uns doch was vor. Welcher Kochtopfangler hätte denn ein Interesse, an solchen Gewässern weiterzuangeln, egal ob erlaubt oder nicht. Ich jedenfalls nicht.
> 
> Wir sind also wieder zurück bei der C&R-Diskussion. Denn nur für C&R-Angler sind solche Gewässer noch anglerisch von Interesse.



Und für Ignoranten.

Fast jeder in Deutschland ...und auch in den Weltmeeren gefangener Fisch ist überpropotional mit Giftstoffen belastet.
Viele Fische liegen weit über die für die Lebensmittel geltenden Grenzwerte.
Ganz besonders die fettreichen Sorten.
Aber es wird fleissig weiter Aal etc. verzehrt.


----------



## Sharpo (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann las es doch - auf freiwilliger Basis!
> Warum verbieten?
> Ein paar Hinweisschilder am Wasser und schon trägt jeder das Risiko verseuchte Fische zu essen selbst.
> 
> ...



Deutschland ist ein Industriestland, fast jedes Gewässer bzw. darin vorkommende Fische sind mit Giftstoffen belastet.
Einige knapp unter den Grenzwerten und viele über den Grenzwerten.

Und schon sind wir wieder beim Angelverbot ...Angeln= Nahrungsbeschaffung.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann las es doch - auf freiwilliger Basis!
> Warum verbieten?
> Ein paar Hinweisschilder am Wasser und schon trägt jeder das Risiko verseuchte Fische zu essen selbst.


 
Damit habe ich persönlich überhaupt kein Problem.

Was ich sagen wollte war nur, dass Angeln zu Verwertungszwecken entsprechend belastete Gewässer eh ausschließt.

Auch ich bin dieses Jahr einige Male mit dem Vorsatz, auf keinen Fall einen Fisch mitzunehmen, ans Wasser gegangen und wollte nur eine neue Boilie-Sorte testen.

Grenzwertig wird es aus meiner Sicht z.B., wenn Profi-Angler in Videos (auch hier im Board) vollmundig erklären, dass sie über's Jahr fast eine Tonne Boilies ins Wasser feuern, um den dicken Ede für's Foto an die Schnur zu bekommen. Ob das im Sinne der Natur ist (die Anzahl Angler macht's, nicht der einzelne), darf getrost angezweifelt werden.


----------



## Fin (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wir hätten diese Diskussion nicht wenn Fische über xyz cm unter Schutz stehen würden.
> äla "Küchenfenster".....
> 
> Und wenn sich Angler nicht über einen 2m Stör freuen würden....sondern zum Jubeln in den Keller gehen würden.



Ja unbedingt mehr Vorschriften. Das wäre wirklich gut. Und dann nur auf Fischarten die auch lecker schmecken (Zander und Forelle). Rest verbieten a la "Gourmetfenster".


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Deutschland ist ein Industriestland, fast jedes Gewässer bzw. darin vorkommende Fische sind mit Giftstoffen belastet.
> Einige knapp unter den Grenzwerten und viele über den Grenzwerten.
> 
> Und schon sind wir wieder beim Angelverbot ...Angeln= Nahrungsbeschaffung.


 
Ich kann nur sagen, dass hier in Franken kaum ein Gewässer kritisch belastet ist. Ich fische in Regnitz, RMD, Fränkischer Seenplatte etc. und kann da überall den Fisch bedenkenlos essen.

Das Problem mit Altlasten im Schlamm und fettreichen, langlebigen Fischarten (Wels, Aal) ist ein anderes.


----------



## Sharpo (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sagen, dass hier in Franken kaum ein Gewässer kritisch belastet ist. Ich fische in Regnitz, RMD, Fränkischer Seenplatte etc. und kann da überall den Fisch bedenkenlos essen.
> 
> Das Problem mit Altlasten im Schlamm und fettreichen, langlebigen Fischarten (Wels, Aal) ist ein anderes.



Du es geht nicht um die Gewässerbelastung.

Es geht um die Fische.
Diese sind belastet weil der Grund verseucht ist.
Fische nehmen vom Grund die Nahrung auf und somit auch die Giftstoffe.
Die Wasserqualität ist oftmals Top.

Nein, es ist kein anderes.
Der Rhein hat eine "sehr gute" Wasserqualität, dennoch sind die Fische stark belastet.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Du es geht nicht um die Gewässerbelastung.
> 
> Es geht um die Fische.
> Diese sind belastet weil der Grund verseucht ist.
> ...




Ja und?
Reicht doch drauf hinzuweisen.


----------



## Berk (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann las es doch - auf freiwilliger Basis!
> Warum verbieten?
> Ein paar Hinweisschilder am Wasser und schon trägt jeder das Risiko verseuchte Fische zu essen selbst.
> 
> ...


 
Genau so ist es! Angeln ist viel mehr als nur Essen besorgen gehen...dafür gibt's nämlich auch noch andere Orte (z.B. Fischhändler)! Solange wir uns aber nur darauf als Legitimation zur Ausübung des Hobbies stützen, kann es immer eng werden!
Ohne Angeln würde ich nämlich nicht verhungern- wohl keiner der hier ist, oder? Allein dadurch könnte aus meiner Sicht die Legitimation schon angezweifelt werden.

Irgendwie weiß und akzeptiert dies fast die ganze Welt. Nur hier in D meint man eben zivilisierter zu sein, als in den so unzivilisierten Ländern wie USA, GB, F, SWE, ESP... Liste kann sehr lang fortgeführt werden...


----------



## Purist (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Vorallem glaube ich mittlerweile, das hier einige Angler  keine Ahnung von der Biologie der Fische haben.



Du willst bestreiten, dass Fische an Luft durch Trocknung der Kiemen ersticken? Dahinter verbirgt sich dann auch, welche Problematik es hat, wenn eifrig fernab vom Wasser fotografiert wird. Vielleicht noch im Winter bei Minusgraden und besonders trockener Luft. Das wird nimmt dann absurde Züge an, wenn die Haut des Fisches auf der Abhakmatte noch mit Wasser benetzt wird, vielleicht noch die Wundsalbe für Fische zum Einsatz kommt und die Fotos/Videos noch scharf sein sollen.
Im Sommer ist die Mortalität beim Zurücksetzen ohnehin durch die niedrigen Sauerstoffwerte im Wasser, erhöht, vor allem wenn man den Drill unnötig in die länge zieht.


----------



## Zoddl (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Vorallem glaube ich mittlerweile, das hier einige Angler  keine Ahnung von der Biologie der Fische haben.
> 
> Sorry...
> 
> Der Aal atmet bei seinen Landgängen über die Haut.


Die Aussage, dass ein Fisch während eines kurzen Landganges gar keine Luft bekommt, ist genauso falsch wie meine Aussage. Gerade auch deswegen mein Nachtrag mit dem Aal. In einer ernsthaften Diskussion mit jemanden der sich damit auskennt, wäre es kein Argument.
Für den hysterisch gestikulierenden Durchschnitts-Tierschützer der sich gerade quer durch alle Foren empört sollte es aber reichen. So war mein Beitrag zu verstehen.


----------



## Sharpo (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Die Aussage, dass ein Fisch während eines kurzen Landganges gar keine Luft bekommt, ist genauso falsch wie meine Aussage. Gerade auch deswegen mein Nachtrag mit dem Aal. In einer ernsthaften Diskussion mit jemanden der sich damit auskennt, wäre es kein Argument.
> Für den hysterisch gestikulierenden Durchschnitts-Tierschützer der sich gerade quer durch alle Foren empört sollte es aber reichen. So war mein Beitrag zu verstehen.



Ich wollte Dich nur bestätigen.


----------



## Sharpo (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja und?
> Reicht doch drauf hinzuweisen.



Ja, widerspreche ich Dir nicht.

Nur die regierung kann aber daraus auch ein Angelverbot herleiten.
Weil: Angeln= Nahrungserwerb.
Und vergiftete fische sind nach der Lebensmittelverordnung nicht als Nahrungsmittel geeignet.


----------



## Sharpo (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

http://www.fischereiverband-saar.de...eiverbandes-saar-zur-belastung-der-fische-in/

http://www.bfr.bund.de/cm/343/belastung_von_wildlebenden_flussfischen_mit_dioxinen_und_pcb.pdf

http://www.lfu.bayern.de/analytik_s...alien/pfc_belastung_fische_muscheln/index.htm


usw.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nur die regierung kann aber daraus auch ein Angelverbot herleiten.
> Weil: Angeln= Nahrungserwerb.
> Und vergiftete fische sind nach der Lebensmittelverordnung nicht als Nahrungsmittel geeignet.




Wenn ich schon "Regierung" höre.......
Das sind doch (wenn wir in einer Demokratie leben) unsere *Verteter* und nicht unsere Diktatoren, gelle?

Wir müssen also sagen wir wollen!
Am besten durch unseren Verband!


ääää.....ööhhh....#t|kopfkrat#q


----------



## Riesenangler (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Für alle die es noch nicht mit bekommen haben sollten. Hier im Forum ist seit heute ein Threat : Online bericht über Angler. Vom Herrn Rau. Da können wir uns dann weiter den Mund fusselig reden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> http://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/gemeinsame-erkl%C3%A4rung-der-landesregierung-und-des-fischereiverbandes-saar-zur-belastung-der-fische-in/
> 
> http://www.bfr.bund.de/cm/343/belastung_von_wildlebenden_flussfischen_mit_dioxinen_und_pcb.pdf
> 
> ...




Verzehrempfehlungen sind ja auch OK, solange es bei Epfehlungen bleibt und kein Verbot draus wird.
Immerhin kann ja wohl noch jeder mündige Bürger selbst entscheiden was er isst.


----------



## Sharpo (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Verzehrempfehlungen sind ja auch OK, solange es bei Epfehlungen bleibt und kein Verbot draus wird.
> Immerhin kann ja wohl noch jeder mündige Bürger selbst entscheiden was er isst.




Werde ich nun "gezwungen" (siehe VDSF etc. Angeln= Nahrungserwerb)  den Fisch zu verzehren wenn ich an solch einem Gewässer mit verseuchten Fischen angel?
Ansonsten dürfte ich ja garnicht angeln.


----------



## Zoddl (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ja, widerspreche ich Dir nicht.
> 
> Nur die regierung kann aber daraus auch ein Angelverbot herleiten.
> Weil: Angeln= Nahrungserwerb.
> Und vergiftete fische sind nach der Lebensmittelverordnung nicht als Nahrungsmittel geeignet.


Deswegen werden für Aal (und nicht nur für den) ja ständig die Grenzwerte erhöht, mit dem eigentlich traurigen Nebeneffekt das unsere "vergifteten Fische" also irgendwann wieder als essbar gelten müssten. Was die Lebensmittelüberwachung wiederum ad absurdum führt. Das dürfte für einige eine recht unbequeme Realität sein und korrekt formuliert einen schönen Nadelstich versetzen.

Im äussersten Notfall wäre mir jedes Mittel recht...


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Werde ich nun "gezwungen" (siehe VDSF etc. Angeln= Nahrungserwerb)  den Fisch zu verzehren wenn ich an solch einem Gewässer mit verseuchten Fischen angel?




Wenn du dich zwingen lässt- ja.
Du kannst die Fische auch zurücksetzen, falls sie arten- oder größentechnisch nicht in dein bevorzugtes Verzehrspektrum passen.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271591


----------



## Sharpo (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn du dich zwingen lässt- ja.
> Du kannst die Fische auch zurücksetzen, falls sie arten- oder größentechnisch nicht in dein bevorzugtes Verzehrspektrum passen.#6




Aber kein Foto machen...wäre ja...


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Aber kein Foto machen...wäre ja...




Nur von getöteten Fischen am besten.#6
Das verkleinert die Angriffsfläche für Angelgegener erheblich.


----------



## kati48268 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Purist schrieb:


> Du willst bestreiten, dass Fische an Luft durch Trocknung der Kiemen ersticken? Dahinter verbirgt sich dann auch, welche Problematik es hat, wenn eifrig fernab vom Wasser fotografiert wird. ...


*Ein Fang-Foto & Abhakmatten-Hasser. |bigeyes
Endlich jemand an Board, der Ahnung hat! #6
Vermutlich bist du Historiker. :vik:

Ich glaube den Senf nämlich auch nicht(!!!), dass Karpfen im Mittelalter mit Ochsenkarren lebend über Monate quer durch Europa transportiert worden sind, damit sie in irgendeinem anderen Kloster als Zuchtfische genutzt werden konnten.

Das waren damals schon Transporter mit Düsentriebwerken, Pet-Boxen, Tierarztbesatzung und die Carpardessen hießen alle PETrA.

Auf die Idee mit dem feuchten Moos kamen auch keine bescheuerten Mönche, das war eine gemeinsame Entwicklung von NASA , NATO, NABU und NASENBÄREN.

Der Beweis?
Ganz einfach: Es gibt keine Fotos davon!
Die wussten nämlich schon damals, dass es schädlich und tierquälerisch ist, einen Karpfen für so lange Zeit an die Luft zu halten, um ein Foto zu knipsen.
Deswegen haben die keine Bilder gemacht.

Purist, ob wir uns damit für den NAbel-Preis bewerben?*

:m


----------



## Sharpo (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



kati48268 schrieb:


> *Ein Fang-Foto & Abhakmatten-Hasser. |bigeyes
> Endlich jemand an Board, der Ahnung hat! #6
> Vermutlich bist du Historiker. :vik:
> 
> ...




|muahah:|good:|clown:


----------



## Purist (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



kati48268 schrieb:


> *
> Purist, ob wir uns damit für den NAbel-Preis bewerben?*
> 
> :m



Du bekommst den für stolze Puffgänger #h

Aber nein, ich will ja nicht so persönlich werden. Ist nicht so gemeint.
Die Römer haben hier (wo ich wohne) in der Spätantike Austern geschlürft, für deren Transport gab's in der Antike Amphoren.
Im Mittelalter sind Karpfen gewiss wenigstens in mit Wasser gefüllten Fässern o.ä. transportiert worden, die waren schon Fortschrittlicher. #h


----------



## Zoddl (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Danke Kathi... |good:


----------



## gründler (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/3379/tip35p9w_jpg.htm


----------



## kati48268 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ja, hatte ich im F&F-Forum auch schon gesehen, weiß leider nicht welche Zeitung es ist.
Somit hat das Filmchen der Hamburger Z*** also Behörden auf den Plan gerufen... |gr:


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ja, hatte ich im F&F-Forum auch schon gesehen, weiß leider nicht welche Zeitung es ist.
> Somit hat das Filmchen der Hamburger Zecke also Behörden auf den Plan gerufen... |gr:


 
Mir hat ein Vögelchen gezwitschert, dass die Sache professioneller geplant ist und hier angeblich einige Rädchen ineinander greifen. Und nach dem, was ich gehört habe, hat Petra hier ausnahmsweise keine Aktien dran.

Wieviel Wahrheit da dran ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen, die Story klang aber ganz interessant. Und da der große Enthüller hier nicht mit uns diskutieren will, kann man auch nicht fragen, ob er da vielleicht von einigen Stellen Anregungen bekommen hat.


----------



## Deep Down (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



barbless angler schrieb:


> Sharpo schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch ne Art von Rache! Der hasst uns alle!


----------



## Jose (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...Somit hat das Filmchen der Hamburger Zecke...



wenn ein mensch als "zecke" bezeichnet wird, dann sind wir ja schon weit gekommen #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Und nach dem, was ich gehört habe, hat Petra hier ausnahmsweise keine Aktien dran.


Dann kanns nur ja der VDSF gewesen sein............


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Jose schrieb:


> wenn ein mensch als "*****" bezeichnet wird, dann sind wir ja schon weit gekommen #d




Nun haltet euch doch nicht mit Nebensächlichkeiten auf.
Wir haben größere Probleme!

@Naturliebhaber

Zwitscher doch mal deutlicher!


----------



## Deep Down (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann kanns nur ja der VDSF gewesen sein............



So unglaubhaft das erst klingt, bei genauer Betrachtung.......!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Eben......


----------



## Taxidermist (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Auch ne Art von Rache! Der hasst uns alle!



Auch die Kolumne gelesen,da wird es noch bescheuerter!?
Außerdem bin ich der Meinung, dass auch hier im AB fleißig mitgelesen wird und Stoff gesucht wird!

Los zeig dich du Ratte!

Jürgen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nun haltet euch doch nicht mit Nebensächlichkeiten auf.
> Wir haben größere Probleme!
> 
> @Naturliebhaber
> ...


 
Das mache ich sicher nicht auf Basis von Gerüchten, die in keiner Weise belegt sind. Thomas hat aber eine PN von mir bekommen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das mache ich sicher nicht auf Basis von Gerüchten, die in keiner Weise belegt sind. Thomas hat aber eine PN von mir bekommen.



Na das ist doch was.
Evtl. lässt sich noch was verifizieren.


----------



## kati48268 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Jose schrieb:


> wenn ein mensch als "z****" bezeichnet wird, dann sind wir ja schon weit gekommen #d


Z****, Zinker, Nestbeschmutzer,...
So nennen wir in meiner Region Leute, die andere, denen sie zugehörig sind, zu ihrem Vorteil ans Bein pissen.

Der manipulative Aufbau des Streifens rechtfertigt m.M.n. eine solche Einschätzung dieser Person.
Es ging nicht um das Aufzeigen von Missständen, auch nicht um die Dokumentation eigener ethischer Fragen, sondern darum, ein bestimmtes Bild zu erzeugen.

Trotzdem respektiere ich, dass du das nicht in Ordnung findest, Jose.
Und eigentlich ist das auch schon Beschimpfen und widerspricht den Boardregeln.
Nehme das deswegen wieder raus.
#h


----------



## Jose (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

@kati, danke.
jenes wort ist zu eindeutig festgelegt, als das es uns gut täte oder so


----------



## Gohann (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Hallo Mitangler, ohne mir vorher ganze 67 SEiten durch zu lesen habe ich mir den Bericht eben via You tube angesehen. Ohne jetzt eine C+R Disskussion aufkeimen zu lassen oder über Schmerz oder nicht Schmerz reden zu wollen. Was hat der Mann denn ans Tageslicht gebracht? Für mich nur unfähige Angler, die im Vorbereitungslehrgang zur Prüfung nicht aufgepasst haben!:r
Angeln wollen sie alle! Aber selbst die Leute, die einen Fisch zum Verzehr mitnehmen, wissen weder wie dieser Waidgerecht getötet wird, noch wie er gelagert werden sollte.  ( Meiner Meinung nach sollte ein für den Verzehr bestimmter Fisch in einem angemessenen Setzkescher gehältert werden dürfen!) Der Hammer war für mich der Kutterangler, mit seiner Spezialanfertigung zum Betäuben und abstechen des Dorsches! Dort wo der hingestochen hat, ist das Herz des Fisches auf keinen Fall. Von dem Forellen-bzw. Störangler will ich erst gar nicht reden. Da müssten sich Kutterkapitäne und Anlagenbetreiber mal was einfallen lassen, damit auch in ihren Lokalitäten die Fische schnell in die ewigen Jagdgründe befördert werden. Ein Kehlschnitt tötet schnell und die Filets bleiben sauber. Von solchen Typen möchte ich nicht zu Essen eingeladen werden. Die würden selbst Grillfleisch lange in der Sonne liegen lassen. Ausserdem: Wer Angezeug für hunderte Euros kauft, hat sicher auch noch etwas für ne anständige Kühlbox übrig. Ein hochwertiges Lenbensmittel sollte doch besser darin als in einem Müllbeutel gelagert werden.

Gruß Gohann#q#h


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann kanns nur ja der VDSF gewesen sein............


 
Der kommt in meinem Gerücht nicht vor.


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> So unglaubhaft das erst klingt, bei genauer Betrachtung.......!


...wäre das allerdings der Oberhammer aller Oberhämmer. Gibt aber ja auch noch genügend andere potentielle "Kandidaten" jenseits von VDSF und Pöter...


----------



## kati48268 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Jose schrieb:


> @kati, danke.
> jenes wort ist zu eindeutig festgelegt, als das es uns gut täte oder so



Hast ja recht!!!
Ich sollte meinen Whisky trinken, der fährt meine Rage etwas runter.
Wenn ich allein raus geh zum Feiern, kriegen am nächsten Tag auch immer einige Mädels den sms-Vorwurf von mir, _'kannst du nicht mal auf mich aufpassen?!'_ |rolleyes

#h


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

@ NAturliebhaber: Sorry, warst schneller mit Deiner "Entkräftigung"... die allgemeine Schreibfrequenz hier ist aber auch momentan geradezu rekordverdächtig fix, #h


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Gohann schrieb:


> Hallo Mitangler, ohne mir vorher ganze 67 SEiten durch zu lesen habe ich mir den Bericht eben via You tube angesehen. Ohne jetzt eine C+R Disskussion aufkeimen zu lassen oder über Schmerz oder nicht Schmerz reden zu wollen. Was hat der Mann denn ans Tageslicht gebracht? Für mich nur unfähige Angler, die im Vorbereitungslehrgang zur Prüfung nicht aufgepasst haben!:r
> Angeln wollen sie alle! Aber selbst die Leute, die einen Fisch zum Verzehr mitnehmen, wissen weder wie dieser Waidgerecht getötet wird, noch wie er gelagert werden sollte. ( Meiner Meinung nach sollte ein für den Verzehr bestimmter Fisch in einem angemessenen Setzkescher gehältert werden dürfen!) Der Hammer war für mich der Kutterangler, mit seiner Spezialanfertigung zum Betäuben und abstechen des Dorsches! Dort wo der hingestochen hat, ist das Herz des Fisches auf keinen Fall. Von dem Forellen-bzw. Störangler will ich erst gar nicht reden. Da müssten sich Kutterkapitäne und Anlagenbetreiber mal was einfallen lassen, damit auch in ihren Lokalitäten die Fische schnell in die ewigen Jagdgründe befördert werden. Ein Kehlschnitt tötet schnell und die Filets bleiben sauber. Von solchen Typen möchte ich nicht zu Essen eingeladen werden. Die würden selbst Grillfleisch lange in der Sonne liegen lassen. Ausserdem: Wer Angezeug für hunderte Euros kauft, hat sicher auch noch etwas für ne anständige Kühlbox übrig. Ein hochwertiges Lenbensmittel sollte doch besser darin als in einem Müllbeutel gelagert werden.
> 
> Gruß Gohann#q#h


 
Du hast in vielen Punkten Recht, es geht aber doch darum, was mit diesem Beitrag erreicht werden sollte. Es ging darum, Stimmung zu machen. Änderungen an den von dir gezeigten Umständen schafft man nicht durch reißerische TV-Dokus.

Dieser Firlefanz um die Fische ist so was von deutsch, das kann man gar nicht beschreiben. Ich habe schon mit Einheimischen auf den Azoren geangelt und du willst jetzt nicht wirklich hören, wie die mit Fischen umgehen. Oder in Kanada, oder in Schweden.

Ich finde es gut, Fische mit Respekt vor dem Leben zu versorgen, aber man muss mal auf dem Teppich bleiben und Dinge auf zielführende Weise kritisieren. Beide Beiträge (Film + Zeitschrift) waren aus meiner Sicht mit bewusst böswilliger Absicht gegen Angler (oder nur gegen Puffs?) zusammengestellt. Das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## gründler (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Nur mal so zur Info.

Es wurden alle Behörden Informiert die mit TSG und Angeln am hut haben,nicht nur in NRW sondern Bundesweit.


@Naturliebhaber
Mir hat heute auch ein Vögelchen was getrillert.
Da hatte die Petra sehr wohl die finger mit im Spiel..... trillerte das Vögelchen.




Ps: Franz und Thomas dreht doch mal nen Filmchen mit Airlinghaus Jendrusch und co.Und lässt sie ausreden und nicht vorher schneiden,so ne art gegendoku.


#h


----------



## Deep Down (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Die Vögelchen sollten mal zum Konzert ansetzen!


----------



## Gohann (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du hast in vielen Punkten Recht, es geht aber doch darum, was mit diesem Beitrag erreicht werden sollte. Es ging darum, Stimmung zu machen. Änderungen an den von dir gezeigten Umständen schafft man nicht durch reißerische TV-Dokus.
> 
> Dieser Firlefanz um die Fische ist so was von deutsch, das kann man gar nicht beschreiben. Ich habe schon mit Einheimischen auf den Azoren geangelt und du willst jetzt nicht wirklich hören, wie die mit Fischen umgehen. Oder in Kanada, oder in Schweden.
> 
> Ich finde es gut, Fische mit Respekt vor dem Leben zu versorgen, aber man muss mal auf dem Teppich bleiben und Dinge auf zielführende Weise kritisieren. Beide Beiträge (Film + Zeitschrift) waren aus meiner Sicht mit bewusst böswilliger Absicht gegen Angler (oder nur gegen Puffs?) zusammengestellt. Das ist meine Meinung.




Ich bin da voll bei dir! Ich wurde in Holland und Belgien beim Dorschangeln auch müde belächelt, nur weil ich meine Fische gekehlt habe anstatt sie in der Kiste ersticken zu lassen. Das hat sich im Laufe der Jahre auch geändert.

Daher möchte ich dem Menschen der den Film gemacht hat auch keine böse Absicht unterstellen. Der regt sich eigentlich nur über die selben Sachen auf wie ich.

Ich werde an meinem Hausgewässer von einigen Leuten angefeindet wenn ich einen Fisch zum Verzehr mitnehme. Ich töte den Fisch korrekt. Die meisten Laberköppe wissen nicht einmal wie das geht!

Es kann ausserdem nicht angehen, das Leute irgendwo angeln gehen und Fische sich zu Tode quälen lassen, nur weil sie nicht in der Lage sind diese richtig zu töten. Das Internet gibt genug Anschauungsunterricht.


----------



## gründler (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Die Vögelchen sollten mal zum Konzert ansetzen!


 
Bis auf weiteres Maulkorb!

Sorry!


----------



## Deep Down (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Okay, warten wir mal ab!

Aber die ganze Sache klingt von der Zielrichtung schon mächtig inszeniert!


----------



## NedRise (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ganz ehrlich dieses Gezeter von diesen Moralinsauren Menschen,die anderen nichtmal das schwarze unter den Fingernägeln gönnen. Alles verbieten wollen und glauben das die Welt dadurch besser wird.

Davon wird einem richtig schlecht an dem Thema kann man mal wieder sehen was in Deutschland los ist, die Leute hier fühlen sich anderen immer überlegen jetzt eben moralisch. Mit diesem Tierschutzgesetz,blabla...darauf hat die Welt gewarten das die Deutschen sie von der Barbarei befreien.

Ehrlich diese Disskussion um die Angelei die durch diese Berichte und Artikel angestossen werden soll, mit dem Ziel die Angelei in Deutschland zu verbieten und darum geht es im Endeffekt wirklich. Wäre einfach nur lächerlich,wenn ich nicht befürchten müsste das es funktioniert.Wo wenn nicht hier in Absurdistan.

Aber dann gibts ja selbst unter Anglern zu hauf Befürworter nach dem Motto "irgendwie hat der Autor ja auch Recht", "also nee dieses Spassangeln,das muss verboten werden" und dann natürlich das Wort "Auswüchse",das darf nicht fehlen.

Das Problem ist doch gar nicht die Angelei sondern die persönlichen Defizite der Protagonisten aus dieser Doku.Diese dürfen nicht nur angeln sondern auch Kinder kriegen und wahrscheinlich Auto fahren.Da sehe ich noch Handlungsbedarf seitens der Politik.Hmmm, wie wäre es mal mit einer Doku um auf die jaaa "Misstände" aufmerksam zu machen. Aber was solls schlagen wir einfach weiter aufeinander ein und suchen den deutschen, "weidmänischsten" überangler.

Und wenn wir schön brav sind und alle Fische aufessen die wir fangen dann lässt man uns, kleine Sadisten, unser perverses tierqueler Hobby noch etwas ausüben,bald aber nur noch von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang,deutschlandweit. Wer weiss was wir sonst im dunklem den armen Fischen noch schlimmes antun...


----------



## Sharpo (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ich denke so gerade an das Spassangeln am Silokanal etc...
ach nein sorry, das ist ja Hegefischen.

|kopfkrat


----------



## phirania (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Im Moment mehrere, einer davon ganz reizvoll:
> http://www.peta.de/web/grossspenden-fundra.7429.html
> |rolleyes



Nehmen die auch Samenspenden von Anglern an ???


----------



## NedRise (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Vielleicht dürfen bald auch nur noch die angeln die dabei nachweisslich  keinen Spass empfinden. Edle Absichten sowieso  (z.B. die Beschaffung des Mittagessens der allgemeine Proteinmangel in deutschen Famillien ist hinlänglich bekannt,,Hege und der Schutz von Entenküken vor gefressigen Hechten), sonst wird man zum "ich habe keinen Spass-Test" nicht zugelassen, der Test wird im Rahmem der Vorbereitung zur Fischereiprüfung durchgeführt...multiple Choice

z.B. Was empfinden Sie beim Drill? (Dieser wird simmuliert in dem der Prüfer an der Rutenspitze dar Angelrute rumzerrt,auch bekannt als "Aktionstest" aus dem Angelfachgeschäft,ist ja klar sonst müsste man Schwarzangeln)

mögliche Antworten:

- Hoffentlich ist das ein grosser 

-Hoffentlich leidet der Fisch nicht so sehr...heul..ich unmensch...

-Na endlich ich habe solchen Hunger

Ich sehe die Doku hat bei mir einen Denkprozess ausgelöst...gut gemach Herr Hauke.Nee das war der andere ich meine Rau...


----------



## gründler (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



phirania schrieb:


> Nehmen die auch Samenspenden von Anglern an ???


 
Falls du teilnimmst,ich besorge dir vorher Bullensperma (Rind) meinetwegen auch Schwein geht auch.Das tauscht du dann in der Kabine um.Ok? 


Ps: Arbeitet hier einer im Zoo??? Affengehege???

#h


----------



## kati48268 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Gohann schrieb:


> Hallo Mitangler, ohne mir vorher ganze 67 SEiten durch zu lesen


Gohann, bitte doch ein paar Seiten zurück lesen.
Das das Schaizze ist,  was da teilweise im Fim zu sehen ist, teilt die ganz große Mehrheit, wenn nicht sogar alle.

Fakt ist, und das kann man doch wohl sagen, dass der Film manipulativ gestrickt ist (vieles nachlesbar) und eben ein ganz bestimmtes Bild erzeugen soll, nicht nur das der gezeigten Honks, sondern verallgemeinernd.
Fakt ist, dass radikalen Angelgegnern egal ist, ob so ein Honk es ist oder du, ihr gehört beide weg. Der Honk soll jetzt weg, damit du danach allein stehst.
Fakt ist auch, dass daran kräftig gestrickt wird; Einfluss nehmen auf softe Angelkritiker, Egalos, Gesellschaft, politische und juristische Entscheider.

Die ewig langen Seiten beinhalten viel interessantes und auch witziges. Nachlesen lohnt.
Und die Masse der Diskutanten hier fängt nicht ständig wieder bei Adam und Eva an. Ist gar nicht blöd gemeint.


----------



## phirania (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...xTOCcaGys2jaCLUlHvgP_Ag&bvm=bv.52164340,d.bGE

evtl. könnte er sich ja mal telefonisch melden.


----------



## kati48268 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Hat es das eigentlich schon mal gegeben, dass Petra einen Film eines Anglers "empfohlen" hat? |kopfkrat
https://www.facebook.com/PETADeutschland
Zitat: _"__TV-Tipp: "Hobby mit Widerhaken", heute 22 Uhr, NDR."_


----------



## NedRise (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Hier im AB,wurde oft dieser ""Monitor" Bericht erwähnt der den Wettkapfanglern den Garaus gemacht hat.Ganz ehrlich ich denke momentan ist das gleiche im Gange nur diesesmal soll es den Anglern allgemein an den Kragen gehen.

Die Leute hier die meinten es wird daran gearbeitet in Deutschland ein allgemeines Angelverbot einzuführen wurden oft belächelt. Warten wir es ab...

Und dieser Herr Rau wird jetzt immer dafür hergenommen um zu sagen "seht her selbst ein Angler findet euch nicht Ok"...Das kommt daher weil mann sich immer voneinander abgrenzt und nicht sieht das man verschiedene Disziplinen beim angeln bevorzugt, aber eben jeder doch dem gleichem frönnt.

Und in diesem Thread und anderem gibts immer noch Leute die meinen sie wären die einzig wahren Angler und andere eben nicht.Wie oft ich den Spruch "das ist für mich kein angeln mehr" im Bezug auf Echolot,Futter,Boilies,Köder, etc. gehört habe manman.Nur weil man selbst sich andere Maßstäbe setzt wie man an sein(en) Ziel(fisch).

Eigentlich alles ganz einfach,man kan sich gegenseitig aufziehen anfeinden muss man sich nicht.


----------



## Boerger (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Nene, ich glaub nicht an ne Kampagne, wahrscheinlich läuft das so wie  überall. In irgendeinem Tierschutzforum oder Facebookgruppen sagt jemand  "Boah, da läuft eine Doku über Tierquäler". Dann Diskutiert man drüber,  dadurch werden viele Leute in der Gruppe drauf aufmerksam. Nach der  Doku schanzt man sich die Links zu Kommentarspalten zu, in denen dann meinungsstark der Empörung Luft gemacht wird. Nachdem man den ein oder anderen  Shitstorm erfolgreich in Gang gebracht hat, überlegt man sich wie man  solchen Leuten ans Bein pissen kann. Das ebbt aber nach ner Weile ab.

Eine  Kampagne erkennt man gut daran, dass sobald eine Meldung verebbt, die  nächste "Bombe" gezündet ist, heißt das Thema über einen längeren  Zeitraum am köcheln gehalten wird. Man wird sehen.


----------



## Deep Down (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Jep, dieser thread ist sehr gehaltvoll!

Ich frage mich wiederum gerade, aus welchem Himmel der Rau eigentlich plötzlich gefallen ist!
Der muss doch irgendwo ne anglerische Vita haben? Die fehlt aber offenbar!
Seine stimmungsmachende Aktivitäten und die Argumentationslinie lässt zunehmend den Verdacht verfestigen, dass er tatsächlich gar kein Angler ist, sondern unter diesem gefakten Deckmantel eher eine Lobby vertritt! Die ganze Machart ist so merkwürdig passend zu anderen Werken! Er weicht ja wohl auch jeder direkten Konfrontation aus!
Es gibt doch sicherlich einen Judas in seinen Reihen!


----------



## kati48268 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Es gibt zunächst 'ne Menge in unseren Reihen, aber die meisten erkennen ihre Rolle nicht #t

In der Sammlung der Dokus & Reportagen auf der HP findet man ein buntes Allerlei; Soziales, Umweltsachen,...
Er hat zumindest eine weitere Angelreportage gemacht:
http://www.pier53.de/dokumentationen_detail.asp?bereich=reportagen&id=197960
Noch nicht nach gesucht.

Man kann seinen Laden auch für Eigen-Produktionen mieten... (da geht eine der Türen zu den singenden Vögelchen auf)


----------



## Jose (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



NedRise schrieb:


> ...
> Das Problem ist doch gar nicht die Angelei sondern die persönlichen Defizite der Protagonisten aus dieser Doku.Diese dürfen nicht nur angeln sondern auch Kinder kriegen und wahrscheinlich Auto fahren.Da sehe ich noch Handlungsbedarf seitens der Politik...



den erklär doch mal.

(wir dürfen ja jetzt mal wieder unser kreuzchen machen - aber noch nicht die mit den haken)


----------



## LOCHI (13. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Jose schrieb:


> den erklär doch mal.
> 
> (wir dürfen ja jetzt mal wieder unser kreuzchen machen - aber noch nicht die mit den haken)



gewagt gewagt...


----------



## Fin (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Was ich aber echt albern finde ist, die Annahme, dass die Fehden zwischen uns, die eine ''Einheit der Angler'' unmöglich machen, dazuführen sollen, dass die Angelei in Deutschland gesetzlich verboten werden könnte und uns die Tierschützer irgendwann zermalmen.
> 
> Soooooooo ein Stuss.
> Das ist Science-Fiction.



Ist in vielen anderen Bereichen Abseits vom Angeln ohne derartige Gegenlobby schon passiert. Und auch im Angelbereich gibt es schon einiges. Das passiert natürlich nicht "sofort" sondern Stück für Stück. Und ein Forellenpuff wird zuletzt verboten werden. Wieso denn auch? Das ist doch was der Gesetzgeber vorschreibt/will. Fische *auschließlich zum Verzehr zu angeln*(diesen komischen XXL C&R Puff aus der Reportage mal ausgenommen, sowas war mir vorher nicht bekannt). Deine bayrischen Gebirsbächlein kannst du auch ohne Angelrute bewundern und die natürlichen Fischbestände bleiben dann für den Kormoan und den NABU.#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Was mir an diesem Video nun mal verdammt gut gefallen hat, ist dass eine Gruppe von Menschen die ich nicht leiden kann, also die Puffangler, durch den Kakao gezogen wurde.



Wie ich bereits erwähnte, du bist ein absoluter Nullchecker...


----------



## Jose (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

ich lese hier nicht mehr. zuviel bösartige paranoia


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Jose schrieb:


> ich lese hier nicht mehr. zuviel bösartige paranoia



Nicht so viel an einem Einzeiler herumeditieren, Jose, lieber mal wieder ein gutes Buch lesen, kann ich dir was empfehlen?


----------



## Största Gädda (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ich habe den Film (Erstausstrahlung) gesehen, und auch "fast" alle Beiträge hier gelesen.
Nun muß ich mal mein Senf dazugeben!
Die "Reportage" kommt natürlich bei einem Nichtangler schlecht an.
Was ein Wunder!
Es ist schwer in seinem Freundeskreis von seinem Hobby zu schwärmen wenn Angler und auch Jäger immer wieder in den Medien so hingestellt werden. (man könnte meinen daß das ein Handicap der Journalisten ist Weltverbesserer zu sein) Wollen ja nicht politisch werden!!!
Dieses Gutmenschentum der Deutschen ist einfach nicht mehr zu ertragen.
Hinter jeder Ecke kommt ein Sandalenträger hervor schreit nach Verboten und beschwert sich am Ende über die Einflußnahme des Staates.
Wenn es ihn betrifft!!
Jeder muß sich selbst für sein Handeln verantworten.
Für mich ist es selbstverständlich meine Umgebung/Tiere mit Respekt zu behandeln.


----------



## Syntac (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Auf jeden Fall stehen wir m. M. nach gerade an einem Scheitelpunkt.


----------



## Deep Down (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

@Jose
Ich hinterfrage nur die Reputation des Journalisten, um sein Machwerk auch diesbezüglich bewerten zu können und mehr nicht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Syntac schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall stehen wir m. M. nach gerade an einem Scheitelpunkt.



Nur an einem der vielen kleinen Scheitelpunkte, die weder die Angler noch die Verbände bisher rechtzeitig begriffen haben - und vor allem nicht gegengesteuert (Köfi, Setzkescher, Wertungsangeln, Nachtangeln (B-W) Schleppangeln (M-V) etc..)

Der große Scheitelpunkt war schon, als in den 90ern der VDFS und seine LV im Einklang mit den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder proklamierten, nur wegen Ernährung angeln zu gehen, 

Und damit zum einen die Realität in den eigenen Reihen ignorierte und zum anderen die Angler spaltete, statt für alle Angler zu kämpfen ... 

Wird jetzt sicher besser werden für Angler mit Frau Dr. und ihrem Pleiteverband....


----------



## asa2012 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Neben dem Angeln beschäftige ich mich auch mit dem Sportschießen (Bogen, Luftpistole). Aus diesem Bereich gibt es praktische Erfahrungen:

Der Gesetzgeber hat den Sportschützen ein schönes Würgehalsband umgelegt: eine Altersbegrenzung ab 12 Jahren. Trifft zwar nicht für Bogen zu, aber für alle anderen Disziplinen. 

Als Konsequenz verhungern die Sportschützen aufgrund von Nachwuchsmangel ganz langsam am ausgestreckten Arm, da die Kinder, bis sie sich für das Schießen entscheiden können, schon längst für andere Sportarten entschieden haben.

Wenn der Gesetzgeber sich also - rein zum Schutz der Jugend natürlich - für ein Mindestalter beim Angeln entscheiden sollte, wird auch auf diese Weise der Nachwuchs effektiv so gut wie abgeschnitten..

Es gibt ein passendes Niemöller-Zitat:


> Als sie die ersten Kommunisten holten, habe ich geschwiegen; denn ich war kein Kommunist. Als sie die ersten Juden holten, habe ich geschwiegen; denn ich war kein Jude. Als sie die ersten Katholiken holten, habe ich geschwiegen; denn ich war kein Katholik. Als sie mich holten, war niemand mehr da, der seine Stimme hätte erheben können.


----------



## Marf22 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Man, hört doch auf mit dem gehetze#d


Die frage ist doch, wie können wir uns auf die Dauer aufstellen, das uns nicht jeder ans Bein pinkeln kann......einfach weil wir in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung überwiegend als positiv wahrgenommen werden. Das Board hier ist doch schon eine mächtige Grundlage. 

Uns hier gegenseitig das Messer in den Hintern zu rammen und fein dran zu drehen um dem anderen noch mehr zu Schaden, das ist nicht das wir brauchen!


----------



## asa2012 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Wo denn?



Unmittelbar vor Deinem Beitrag über die Stinkmorchel findest Du ein Beispiel.


----------



## Marf22 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Die Beispielliste ist lang.....ob´s die Offroader sind, den ihre Parks geschlossen werden, die Sportschützen, Paint-und Softairspieler, Wildcamper, Bootsfahrer, Gamer, Motoradfahrer.....nur eine kleine Auswahl......

Jede Gruppe hat schon Einschränkungen und Verbote hin nehmen müssen......


----------



## Taxidermist (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Zitat von *Fin*
> 
> 
> _Deine bayrischen Gebirsbächlein  kannst du auch ohne Angelrute bewundern und die natürlichen  Fischbestände bleiben dann für den Kormoan und den NABU.#h
> ...


@Johnnie Walker
Der bezog sich wahrscheinlich auf deinen gelöschten Beitrag von vorgestern Abend.
Wobei du da etwas von Gewässern mit sich selbst reproduzierenden
Fischbeständen gefaselt hast,in denen du fischst!
Dabei hat sich FIn wohl geographisch geirrt und es waren wohl irgendwelche Eifelbächlein gemeint!
Auch wenn du den Beitrag irgendwann gelöscht hast, ich,wahrscheinlich
auch Sten und ein paar andere haben es gelesen!
Dein Lob und Freude über den gezeigten Film und die Freude darüber,dass es den Puffanglern jetzt an den Kragen geht!
Intension war wohl, sich hier als "Besserangler" darzustellen, eigentlich genau so wie uns das dieser "Journalist" gezeigt hat!
Dabei scheinst du nicht zu sehen,dass eine solche Verunglimpfung der gesamten Anglerschaft schadet.
Das ist es auch,weshalb dich Sten für einen"Nullchecker" hält, genau so wie ich übrigends auch!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

So, das war die letzte persönliche Anmache hier im Thread - sonst Punkte.

Man kann das auch austragen, ohne persönlich zu werden..

Daher wieder mal einfach juristische Fakten:
Und noch zum nachdenken für alle, die sich ethisch/moralisch für die "besseren Angler" halten oder das Gezeigte im Film verteufeln:

*Und vor dem Gesetz ist der geprüfteste, waidgerechteste, organisierteste Angler auch nur ein Tierquäler!!*

Gerade die Angelpuffs sind ja in der Mehrzahl ein Paradebeispiel für die Angelei, wie sich das der Gesetzgeber im Bund mit dem Tierschutzgesetz wünscht (abgesehen von den "Großfischteichen" mit zurücksetzen):
Alles abknüppeln, was man aus dem Wasser zieht...

Damit ist ja dann der "vernünftige Grund" gegeben, *der das (rein juristisch) per se tierschutzwidrige Angeln legitimiert, die Ernährung.*

So dass ein evtl. nicht sachgerechte Behandlung der Fische dann eh nicht mehr juristisch ins Gewicht fällt....

Aber das ist natürlich eine Betrachtung, die mit dem gesunden Menschenverstand der Mehrzahl der Angler nicht konform ist - deswegen ist das eine juristische Sichtweise...

*Laut Gesetz gibt es eben grundsätzlich kein "tierschutzgerechtes Angeln"* - da spielt auch der Faktor "Schmerz bei Fischen" keinerlei Rolle - sondern nur eine juristische Entschuldigung für *das grundsätzlich juristisch tierschutzwidrige Angeln..*

Das müssen sich auch all jene vor Augen halten, welche die im Film gezeigten Handlungen verurteilen und sich als ethisch höherstehende Angler sehen:
*Vor dem Gesetz macht der waidgerechteste Angler genau das Gleiche wie die da im Film gezeigten und von vielen hier verurteilten "Puffangler":*
Er "quält Fische" und hat nur (sofern er den Fisch essen will) eine juristisch anerkannte Entschuldigung dafür!!!

*Den 20% Angelgegnern in der Bevölkerung isses VOLLKOMMEN WURSCHT, wie ihr angelt:
Die wollen einfach alle Angler und das Angeln als solches weg!!!*

Und genau denen isses auch wurscht, ob ihr waidgerecht angelt oder nicht.....

So von wegen Glashaus und so..................


----------



## Marf22 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

unglaublich.......copy and paste.....#q#q#q#q

Soviel Intoleranz, Hetze und einhämmende Worthülsensalven verdienen nen Blechstern für den Hilfssheriff der Pita......


----------



## NedRise (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Hi Jose,

mein Beitrag war ironisch gemeint. Deswegen keine Sorge wegen den Kreuzen;-)

Sorry hätte ich auch als solche kennzeichnen müssen.So kann man das natürlich missverstehen.

Gruss.

Michal


----------



## Taxidermist (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ok, das hört sich für mich nachvollziehbar an,damit meine ich den aktuellen Beitrag hier!
Eine andere Wertung der Folgen dieses Films, sollte auch gestattet sein,eben weniger hysterisch als die meisten hier, mich eingeschlossen!
Und entschuldige,dass ich deinen älteren Beitrag nicht mehr gefunden habe, ist halt ziemlich voll hier!
Aber dies hier, hat mich schon aufstoßen lassen!

Zitat: Johnnie Walker



> Sau geiles Filmchen!
> Die haben die Forellenpuff-Fraktion richtig schön am Sack.
> 
> Der Mann hat gute Arbeit geleistet!


Zitat: Johnnie Walker



> Hierauf müsste nur noch eine Doku folgen, die auch die schönen Seiten  des Angelns, wie das Nachstellen von natürlich reproduzierten Fischen in  der Natur, darstellt.


Und genau das ist der Punkt, wo dieser Carsten Rau eben keine gute Arbeit geleistet hat, denn bei einem ausgewogenen Journalismus,hätte diese andere Darstellung des Angelns, in den gleichen Beitrag gehört!
So wie es aber im gezeigten Film stattgefunden hat, ist es nur eine allgemeine Hetze auf alle Angler, ohne diese Unterscheidung zu machen.
Das ist gezielt meinungsbildend und wird vom "normal" Zuschauer so auch wahrgenommen. Da nutzt keine hinterhergeschobene neue Doku über die guten Seiten des Angelns!

Jürgen


----------



## asa2012 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> ..Ich bin der Meinung, dass jeder Fliegenschmeißer am Bach, jeder Gummifischer am Fluss und jeder Stipper am Baggersee mehr Anglerehre im Leib hat, als ein Unterstützer der Puffangelei...



Ich verstehe das mit der Anglerehre nicht.

Vielleicht kannst Du mir das erläutern anhand dieses Berichts von mir:

Ende November 2011 war ich für 2 Wochen auf Urlaub in der Jammerbucht in Nordjütland, Dänemark. Ich angelte im  Lökken Fiskepark ( http://www.loekkenfiskepark.dk/de/vorseite.html) - eine sehr gute Anlage nach meiner Wahrnehmung, ein Put-and-take See. 

Ich hielt es ca. 5 Stunden aus - es war kalt, wolkenverhangen und düster mit Schneefall und sacht zufrierendem Wasser. Wie immer beim Angeln gehe ich hungrig "auf die Jagd" - und wenn ich nichts fange, dann esse ich auch nichts für den Rest des Tages. 
Es brauchte die ersten 3 Stunden, bis ich den ersten Biß bekam - die Fische standen offenbar nicht in Seemitte, wo ich sie wg. der Temperaturen vermutete, sondern am gegenüberliegenden Ufer. Im Verlauf der letzten beiden Stunden fing ich dann 4 Regenbogenforellen (ca. jeweils 3 Pfund). Bei einem weiteren Biß schüttelte der Fisch noch kurz vor dem Kescher den Haken ab. Mit den Fischen habe ich vorschriftsmäßig verfahren: Betäubung, Herzstich, Hakenlösen. 

Danach war ich völlig durchfroren und ausgehungert und trat die Heimfahrt an. 

Bin ich jetzt in Deinen Augen ein ehrloser Geselle?


----------



## Zoddl (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Marf22 schrieb:


> Die frage ist doch, wie können wir uns auf die Dauer aufstellen, das uns nicht jeder ans Bein pinkeln kann......einfach weil wir in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung überwiegend als positiv wahrgenommen werden. Das Board hier ist doch schon eine mächtige Grundlage.


Es wird dir immer wieder jemand ans Bein pinkeln, sofern sich jemand dafür findet. Da kannst du dich aufstellen wie du willst. Und solange du dich immer wieder einzig für das Vorgeworfene entschuldigst, wird dir auch immer wieder jemand ans Bein pinkeln.

Die Strategie ist schlichtweg für Arxxx!


Es haben viele in diesem Thread hier anfangs betont, dass sie ihren gefangenen Fisch mit Respekt behandeln. Darauf bedacht sind, die Stressphase möglichst kurz zu halten und den Fisch fachgerecht ins Nirvana befördern. Unter uns Anglern allein finde ich diese Zusicherung auch "okay", für eine Diskussion mit der Öffentlichkeit ist auch ein Schritt sich grundlos(!) in die Defensive zu begeben. 

Warum? 


Ich behaupte mal ganz provokativ, dass ein gefangener Fisch, den ich beim Abhaken absichtlich mehr als nötig verletze und anschliessend in der Plastetüte unbetäubt verludern lasse, in etwa den Respekt von mir erfahren hat, dem er tagtäglich den Auswüchsen unserer Gesellschaft ausgesetzt ist.

Die "Stammtisch-Stichworte" hierzu sind ja allen bekannt:
Wasserkraft, Zivilisationsmüll... ähhh und so.
Klar kennt jeder, auch der Tierschützer. Trotzdem sind und bleiben es Auswüchse einer "gebildeten, aufgeklärten, nachdenklichen" Gesellschaft unter denen Fische lokal tagtäglich in etwa dem ausgesetzt werden, was in der Dokumentation zu sehen war. Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen den gezeigten Personen und denen die sich nun echauffieren? Gut der Puffangler fügt dem Fisch den Schaden direkt zu, der darüber empörte lediglich unwissend und indirekt. Das Ergebnis bleibt das gleiche.


Ach ja, zum Thema gebildete, aufgeklärte Gesellschaft.
Es ist ebenfalls bekannt, das es Stoffe gibt, die in einem Klärwerk nicht abgebaut werden können. Dazu gehören Rückstände im menschlichen Urin von Medikamenten im allgemeinen und Hormonen (Babypille) im Speziellen. Chemiker bin ich leider nicht, denke aber, dass noch weitere Stoffe im täglichen Hausgebrauch das Spülbecken Richtung Klärwerk verlassen und als für den Fisch gefährlicher Stoff, das geklärte Abwasser Richtung Fluss verlassen. Welche Stoffe das sind und welche Auswirkungen sie auf Mensch und Fisch haben, darüber wurde ich übrigens bisher von niemandem aufgeklärt. Warum?
Hierüber gibt es keine Diskussion, keine öffentliche Empörung. Es wird nur stillschweigend in Kauf genommen und schon gar nicht an die Langzeitfolgen solcher Zustände gedacht. Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Angler, der seinen einen Fisch verludern lässt und dem ahnungslosen Empörten, der von seinem eigenem Haushalt aus die Natur mit Hormonen, Medikamenten und "Giften" versorgt? Wo die Empörung über sein eigenes Verhalten?

Und zum Schluss ist ein Fisch ein Tier, ein Teil der Natur, dieses kleine Rädchen im grösseren Getriebe. In der Natur wird gestorben, gequält (Katze-Maus, Schwertwal-Robbe) und jämmerlich verreckt.
Jedes Jahr gibt es in aller Regelmässigkeit lokal irgendwo mindestens ein Hochwasser, man sagt "die Flüsse treten über die Ufer". Hauptsächlich treten die Flüsse aber über künstlich erschaffene Dämme, die im Interesse auch des Empörten errichtet wurden. Es liegt in der Natur der Fische, dem Hochwasser zu folgen und es ist natürlich, dass bei einem Hochwasser mancher Fisch verreckt. 
Dämme sorgen aber dafür, das konsequent jeder Fisch verreckt, da sie den Rückweg zum Gewässer abschneiden.



Meinen Fisch behandle ich mit Respekt, weil ich Anstand hab. Mehr Anstand zumindest, als der überraschend Empörte.
Kein Grund sich also grundlos zu verteidigen.



Grüzze
Zoddl



PS: So hochtrabend sollte der Beitrag gar nicht werden. Die Beispiele sind rein exemplarisch und schlüssig fehlerhaft... aber eben auch nur in zwischen zwei Kaffee eingetippt.
Aber auf Dauer kommen wir mit der ewigen Entschuldigerei einzelner schwarzen Schafe auch nicht weiter. Definitiv nicht!


----------



## Marf22 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Es wird dir immer wieder jemand ans Bein pinkeln, sofern sich jemand dafür findet. Da kannst du dich aufstellen wie du willst. Und solange du dich immer wieder einzig für das Vorgeworfene entschuldigst, wird dir auch immer wieder jemand ans Bein pinkeln.
> 
> Die Strategie ist schlichtweg für Arxxx!
> 
> ...




Das meine ich doch.....wir müssen uns nicht entschuldigen. Nee A.....strategie hatte ich noch überhaupt nicht....wir wohl alle noch nicht! Sonst würden wir uns hier nicht so angiften. Das wir aber unter uns vernünftig diskutieren müssen um uns im Wandel der Gesellschaft unseren Platz zu erkämpfen und die Gesellschaft ändert sich.....das läßt sich nun mal nicht leugnen. Auch wir können davon profitiern, anstatt uns versuchen gegen die Zeit zu stellen.....den die hat ja wohl nachweißlich noch niemand aufgehalten. Wir sollten alle zusammen halten und jeder ein schwarzes Schaf ansprechen, vielleicht kennt er es nicht anders und ist manchmal sogar Dankbar für nen Tip.....nicht einfach als vermeintlicher Pro die Nase rümpfen oder besser noch auslachen. Natürlich kommt immer irgendwo der Pinkelhannes her, wie bei JEDER anderen Interessengruppe, es muss aber abperlen!


Ich komme vom Land und es gibt hier die geschilderten Anfeindungen schlicht weg nicht. Hier wird man freundlich gegrüßt, mal ignoriert aber auch ein Plausch kommt vor! Aber militante Ablehnung oder gar Anfeindung habe ich noch nie erlebt! In meinem Urlaubsangelland Dänemark eh nicht!


So fahr nu fischen :q.....lese aber weiter mit!


----------



## Fin (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Wo denn?
> Was willst du damit aussagen?



Also nach größeren öffentlichen Ereignissen steht die Politik oftmals im Zugzwang (bsp. Fukushima->Atomausstieg) und so verhält es sich sehr oft (nach Amokläufen sind es dann die Jäger, Sportschützen, Paintballspieler, Kampfsportler, Egoshooter-PC-Spieler,  etc.@siehe Marfs22 Post) Beim Angeln kann das ne Reportage, die Fusion, eine Reihe von Anzeigen und hetzerische Zeitungsartikeln können den Anstoß geben. Usw. ich kann dir auch andere Bsp. nennen. Und dann zerfleischen sich die Leute in der Szene gegenseitig und wollen nur "die Schwarzen Schafe opfern" und das geht sehr oft nach hinten los. Erst waren es die Jäger, die gaben den schwarzen Peter weiter an die Sportschützen. Diese wollten dann bestimmte Bereiche säubern die innerhalb der Szene unbeliebt waren, nach außern hin sind das aber für den "Michel" Sportschützen die genauso mit Waffen hantieren. Die Paintballspieler sollten verschwinden, diese wollten dann die Waldspielerfraktion loswerden. Die Kampfsportler wollten dann die Cachefighter loswerden und der normale Radfahrer will keine Mountainbiker im Wald etc. bla bla (also erst gibts ein Wegegebot, dann Radfahrverbot für alle und dann ein komplettes Betretungsverbot und am ende nen Zaun). Das Verbot und die Einschränkungen betreffen dann in den meisten fällen alle.

Edit: Den Rest hat Taxidermist schon gut erklärt. Und ich meine da stand was von Eifel oder Bayern. Darum diese Aussage! Und das sollte nicht als Anfeindung gemeint sein. Sollte dir nur klarmachen was das Ziel sein könnte wenn der Gesetzgeber erstmal auf den Plan gerufen wird (von den Anglern) und dann richtig loslegt a la "stimmt... an den FoPus läuft was schief, aber die sind doch i.d.R geprüft oder? Ist das am bayrischen Gebirgsbach nicht dann auch so? Dann machen wir da zuerst dicht. Die FoPus bleiben, da sie zur reinen Nahrungsaufnahme gedacht sind und die natürlichen Bestände bleiben geschont." Und das ist auch keine Verbotsparanoia wollte nur darauf hinweisen wie es irgendwann mal laufen kann. Die Reportage ist einseitig, hast du doch selbst gesagt und zeigt nicht das komplette Bild der Anglerschaft, ergo dient nur zur negativen Meinungsmache.


----------



## kati48268 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass jeder Fliegenschmeißer am Bach, jeder Gummifischer am Fluss und jeder Stipper am Baggersee *mehr Anglerehre im Leib hat, als *ein Unterstützer der Puffangelei.


Ich wollt mich na nich mehr in Rage schreiben, weil mir dann immer Wörter raus rutschen, die man hier nicht schreibt...
Dabei kann ich aber nur


----------



## glavoc (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

...by the way...was bitte ist denn:"Anglerehre" und wo im Leib ist diese zu finden ..? Muss ich diese erst herbeirufen? Helfen dabei Gebete? Also zu mir spricht sie nicht...Bitte helft mir


----------



## Marf22 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



glavoc schrieb:


> ...by the way...was bitte ist denn:"Anglerehre" und wo im Leib ist diese zu finden ..? Muss ich diese erst herbeirufen? Helfen dabei Gebete? Also zu mir spricht sie nicht...Bitte helft mir



Frag Joda.....möge die Macht mit dir sein!


----------



## glavoc (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

@ Marf22 - danke für den Tipp! Mache mich gleich auf den Weg zu ihm...euch ein *OOOHHHMMMMMMMM* zum Abschied!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdcJVuylmsM


----------



## Sharpo (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich wollt mich na nich mehr in Rage schreiben, weil mir dann immer Wörter raus rutschen, die man hier nicht schreibt...
> Dabei kann ich aber nur



Zustimmung...
Ich kotze mit.  

Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Puffangler und den andern genannten?

Wasser ist Wasser und Fisch ist Fisch.

Ich beangel mehrer Flüsse, Kanäle und Seen, in jedem wird Fisch eingesetzt.
Fisch den ich den Tag darauf wieder fangen kann.

Ich geh auch zum Fopu, dort das gleiche Bild. Fisch wird besetzt.
Frevler gibt am Kanal, am See, am Fluss sowie am Fopu.

Das ganze hat nichts mit Ehre zu tun sondern mit Erziehung.


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Ich komme vom Land und es gibt hier die geschilderten Anfeindungen  schlicht weg nicht. Hier wird man freundlich gegrüßt, mal ignoriert aber  auch ein Plausch kommt vor!


Ich wohn auch aufm Land. Anfeindungen von Landbevölkerungsseite --> ganz klar NEIN

Anfeindungen von "urbaner, moralisch einwandfreier Ausflüglerseite" --> NICHT ZU KNAPP. 

Ich habe niemand was getan, benehme mich anständig und will einfach nur in Ruhe angeln.

Und da kann ichs mal gar nicht brauchen, wenn mich son Filmchen pauschal als Unmensch usw. deklariert.

Denn ich habe keine Lust, dass meine ohnehin sehr knappe Freizeit stressiger oder noch knapper wird, weil Angeln stressig oder irgendwann gar verboten wird.

Ich habe schlichtweg keine Lust, mich in irgendeiner Form abschaffen zu lassen.

Und ich denke, das geht den allermeisten hier so - darum auch die z. T. vehementen Äußerungen.

Weil wirs Angeln einfach persönlich als viel zu geil und wichtig empfinden.

Weil es uns einfach in individueller Hinsicht sehr viel gibt. Und zumindest bei mir einfach alternativlos ist - da fahr ich halt nunmal am meisten drauf ab.

Ich würde sehr schlechte Laune bekommen, wenn ich nicht mehr angeln könnte. Ein essentieller Teil meines Lebens würde fehlen.

Und ich hab einfach keinen Bock, dass es soweit kommt. Ich denke mal, viele andere hier auch nicht.

Und deshalb kann ich keine "Journalisten" brauchen, die mir meinen Spaß und meine Erholung verderben wollen - die ICH brauche.

Ob Puff-, Spinn, Karpfen- oder Sonstwasangler: Wir haben letztendlich alle ne Rute in der Hand, weil es uns SPASS macht. Wir alle wollen was an den Haken bekommen. Das ist der gemeinsame Nenner.

Also Schluss mit irgendwelchen Grabenkämpfen - die wollen uns ALLEN anden Kragen. Da sollte sich keiner über den anderen stellen - das ist vor allem gerade jetzt der ganz falsche Zeitpunkt dafür. 

Denn sonst werden auch "Besserangler" bald nur noch "besser" sein (ohne Angeln). Und Tackle-Diskussionen werden sich dann komplett erübrigen, weil wir dann einfach kein Tackle mehr brauchen.


----------



## keilerkopf (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Keilerkopf,Kannst dich ja mit Jonny Walker zusammentun und einen Carsten Rau Fanclub aufmachen!
> Der hat sich Gestern ebenso positiv über den gezeigten Film geäußert, um sich als "Besserangler" darzustellen.
> (Wohin ist der Beitrag überhaupt verschwunden?)
> Anscheinend scheinen einige hier nicht zu verstehen, dass in dem gezeigten Film alle Angler und nicht nur die ausschließlich negativen gezeigten Beispiele, über einen Kamm geschert werden und regelrecht in den Dreck gezogen werden!
> ...



Mahlzeit Jürgen, 
es geht mir nicht um "Besserangler" und schon gar nicht um einen Fanclub für wen auch immer...
Es geht mir darum, dass ich beim Fischen die Waidgerechtigkeit berücksichtige. Jeder Angler, der etwas auf sich hält, unterwirft sich diesen Regeln (von Vermeidung verbotener Angelmethden über Einhaltung der Mindestmaße bis zum schonenden Umgang mit der gefangenen lebenden Kreatur). Die Grundsätze bekommt man spätestens im Rahmen der Sportfischerprüfung vermittelt. Diese aber haben viele der Angler, inbesondere an den Gewässern, die ohne abgelegte  Fischerprüfung beangelt werden können, nicht abgelegt. Sie werden ohne Kurzunterweisung auf die lebende Kreatur  losgelassen und wissen nicht, was sie tun.
Viele der in dem Film gezeigten und von mir auch schon persönlich bestaunten Verhaltensweisen widersprechen all den Werten und Normen, die für mich einen Angler ausmachen und sind für mich daher INAKZEPTABEL.

Ich frage dich mal direkt:
Decken sich die gezeigten Verhaltensweisen dem Lebewesen gegenüber mit deinen Ansichten und deinem Verhalten?

Betreffend der Wirkung auf die Öffentlichkeit:
Ja, der Film zeigt die dunkle Seite des Angelns. Leider gehört sie aber zum Angeln dazu und wir sollten uns alle damit auseinander setzen. Leidenschaftlicher Angler sein, heißt hoffentlich nicht, solche Dinge zu verheimlichen.Parallel gibt es auf NDR übrgens auch eine Reihe (Rute raus, der Spaß beginnt) in der u.a. Horst Hennigs mitgewirkt hat, die die schönen Momente und Seiten des Angeln zeigt.

Grüße
keilerkopf


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Zustimmung...
> Ich kotze mit.
> 
> Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Puffangler und den andern genannten?
> ...


So einfach isses..


----------



## Desperados (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ich frag mich nur, warum immer das abhanden sein einer Fischereiprüfung in zusammenhang gebracht wird mit dem Umgang der Fische. Viel offensichtlicher ist doch das in dem einzigen Land der WELT wo es eine solche Prüfung gibt, das Angeln am schlechtesten da steht. 
Vielleicht ist auch genau diese Prüfung das Problem in Deutschland. Unter Umständen suggeriert sie einfache zuviel Wichtigkeit, als das Angeln in Deutschland ein Zeitvertreib für jedermann wird und somit auch Gesellschaftsfähig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



desperados schrieb:


> ich frag mich nur, warum immer das abhanden sein einer fischereiprüfung in zusammenhang gebracht wird mit dem umgang der fische. Viel offensichtlicher ist doch das in dem einzigen land der welt wo es eine solche prüfung gibt, das angeln am schlechtesten da steht.
> Vielleicht ist auch genau diese prüfung das problem in deutschland. Unter umständen suggeriert sie einfache zuviel wichtigkeit, als das angeln in deutschland ein zeitvertreib für jedermann wird und somit auch gesellschaftsfähig.



#6#6#6


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Viel offensichtlicher ist doch das in dem einzigen Land der WELT wo es  eine solche Prüfung gibt, das Angeln am schlechtesten da steht.


Das frage ich mich sowieso, auch abseits der Prüfungsthematik.

Angeln war hier einst ne Randgruppenbeschäftigung, heute isses Zielscheibe.

Also im Wahrnehmungs-Stellenwert maximal zwischen halbwegs ignoriert bis abschaffenswürdig. Tendenz zum Negativen steigend.

Ins Positive scheint diese Skala aber noch nie großartig ausgeschlagen zu sein. Und da frage ich mich ernsthaft, woran das liegt. 

Mögen die Deutschen schon immer und allgemein keine Angler bzw. erachten dieses Tätigkeit als im positivsten Sinne ignorierenswert, im negativsten als abschaffenswert? Ein nationales Mentalitätsproblem?


----------



## glavoc (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Desperados sind mir auch lieber als ne Flasche Johnny Walker 
ne im Ernst...gute Frage/Einwand/Idee!


----------



## Taxidermist (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

@Keilerkopf


> Viele der in dem Film gezeigten* und von mir auch schon persönlich  bestaunten Verhaltensweisen*
> 
> Siehste,so gings mir auch,bin anscheinend so weltfremd,dass mir nicht bekannt war, dass es sowas hierzulande gibt?
> Thailändische Großfischpuffs habe ich sowohl im Netz als auch von DMAX schon gesehen,Jeremy Wade hat an soner Einrichtung schon gefischt, andere Länder andere Sitten hab ich gedacht!
> ...





> Ich frage dich mal direkt:
> Decken sich die gezeigten Verhaltensweisen dem Lebewesen gegenüber mit deinen Ansichten und deinem Verhalten?


Siehe oben!

Weitergehend würde ich mir gerne ein paar Worte von Pirschhirsch klauen:




> Und deshalb kann ich keine "Journalisten" brauchen, die mir meinen Spaß und meine Erholung verderben wollen - die ICH brauche.
> 
> Ob Puff-, Spinn, Karpfen- oder Sonstwasangler: Wir haben letztendlich  alle ne Rute in der Hand, weil es uns SPASS macht. Wir alle wollen was  an den Haken bekommen. Das ist der gemeinsame Nenner.
> 
> *Also Schluss mit irgendwelchen Grabenkämpfen - die wollen uns ALLEN  anden Kragen. Da sollte sich keiner über den anderen stellen - das ist  vor allem gerade jetzt der ganz falsche Zeitpunkt dafür.*


Jürgen


----------



## Purist (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ins Positive scheint diese Skala aber noch nie großartig ausgeschlagen zu sein. Und da frage ich mich ernsthaft, woran das liegt.
> 
> Mögen die Deutschen schon immer und allgemein keine Angler bzw. erachten dieses Tätigkeit als im positivsten Sinne ignorierenswert, im negativsten als abschaffenswert? Ein nationales Mentalitätsproblem?



Angeln war hierzulande immer etwas, was belächelt wurde. Ein Mehrheit glaubt bestimmt noch immer daran, dass es ein langweiliges Hobby ist, bei dem man vor allem zwei Dinge tut: Stundenlang ruhig sitzen und den Mund halten. 
Der Ruf war vor etwa 100 Jahren dermaßen schlecht, dass es Bildungsbürger lieber verschwiegen, wenn sie ihre Freizeit damit verbrachten. 
Die Nazis versuchten aus der Angelei im Rahmen der Volksernährung eine  kriegswichtige Geschichte zu machen, was jedoch gründlich in die Hose  ging. 
Anders sah das nur zu Hungerzeiten aus, wo die Behörden gegen Schwarzangelei und hohe Fischentnahmemengen durchgreifen mussten. 

Was auch noch eine Rolle spielen dürfte, ist ein Bild, was ich selbst in Kindertagen noch desöfteren erlebte: Der Angler, der nicht etwa im Verein war um ernsthaft zu angeln, sondern um der Alten daheim zu entkommen, um sich dann am Wasser in Ruhe vollaufen zu lassen.

Der gute Ruf, wenn es ihn gibt, ist vor allem den vielen Vereinen zuzurechnen, die sind in der Öffentlichkeit präsenter wie der Einzelne.


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

@ Jürgen: Kein Problem, Erlaubnis erteilt #h

Bei der ganzen Sache befürchte ich ganz gewaltig so eine Art Weimarer-Republik-Effekt:

Unzählige Splittergruppen zerfleischen sich gegenseitig bis aufs Blut - und der Gegner lacht sich derweil tot und holt derweil Stück für Stück zum kollektiven Vernichtungsschlag aus.

Auch damals wurde der Gegner z.T. belächelt, nicht ernst genommen, als Spinner abgetan usw. Parallel wurde manche Splittergruppen auch vom Gegner gezielt ideologisch hofiert, um deren Zustimmung zu erreichen und sie in Sicherheit zu wiegen. Und vor allem, um sie zur Bekämpfung anderer Splittergruppen zu instrumentalisieren.

Der Gegner hat sich einfach angeschaut, auf was die so Wert legen - und ihnen dann mit Hintergedanken nach dem Mund geredet. Um angeblich zu zeigen "Es gibt doch Parallelen, so weit sind wir nicht voneinander entfernt".

Nach erfolgtem Vor-Den-Karren-Spannen waren die Hofierten dann aber natürlich genauso fällig. Und fielen als Marionetten aus allen Wolken ihres beschränkten, egozentrischen Horizonts.

Was dann letztendlich unterm ganz großen Strich dabei herauskam, wissen wir alle - es hatte sozusagen gar niemand für sehr lange Zeit mehr was zu lachen.

Mit Uneinigkeit kann man keinen Gegner bekämpfen, der in sich selbst höchst einig ist und dazu noch systematisch vorgeht. 

Ich habe jedenfalls noch nie davon gehört, dass sich NABU, Pöter, Grüne usw. gegenseitig so extrem anp**** (zumindest nicht öffentlich), wie das Angler unter sich z. T. tun.

Die mögen sich vielleicht auch nicht in allen Punkten, aber bei einem sind sie sich zu 100 % einig: Die Angler müssen weg - und diesen Gedanken gilt es möglichst flächendeckend im Volk zu installieren.

Von daher: Lasst die Besserwisserei und Gebenedeitheit bleiben, springt über Euren Schatten - richtet Euch nicht gegeneinander, sondern gegen die, die uns allen an den Kragen wollen.

Sonst tut Ihr denen den allergrößten Gefallen, den Ihr denen bloß tun könnt.


----------



## Boerger (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich habe jedenfalls noch nie davon gehört,  dass sich NABU, Pöter, Grüne usw. gegenseitig so extrem anp****  (zumindest nicht öffentlich), wie das Angler unter sich z. T.  tun.



Hahaha. Noch nie eine Debatte um irgendwelche Umweltprojekte  verfolgt? Ist unterhaltsam, wirklich! Da gibts natürlich auch vom Ökoterroristen, den  Wischiwaschiumweltschützer und den besseren Menschen in der Mitte, der  die Vernunft für sich allein gepachtet hat alle Ausprägungen, die sich  gegenseitig auch gerne bekriegen.

Die Frage ist doch: was will man  dagegen tun? Und die Antwort liegt nicht bei den 20% Angelgegnern,  sondern bei den 80% nennen wir es mal "Mitte der Gesellschaft". Deren  Herzen und Verstand muss man gewinnen, bei den anderen ist eh alles zu  spät. Und damit man akzeptiert wird, muss man ein Idealbild des Angelns  zeichnen, mit dem die Leute etwas anfangen können. Mit Trophäenangeln  oder einem aufweichen der Tierschutzgesetze wird man da nicht weit  kommen, im Gegenteil spielt man damit den "20% des Bösen" in die Tasche,  weil man ohne Distanzierung IMMER mit den negativen Aspekten in  Verbindung gebracht wird. Heißt eine übertriebene Protektion von  hochumstrittenen Arten des Angelns reitet das Gesamtbild nur noch mehr  rein.


----------



## Gardenfly (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich habe jedenfalls noch nie davon gehört, dass sich NABU, Pöter, Grüne usw. gegenseitig so extrem anp**** (zumindest nicht öffentlich), wie das Angler unter sich z. T. tun.



Ich kenne ein ehemaliges NABU -mitglied der ist da ausgetreten da ihn die Otterschützer zu uneinsichtig und radikal gegenüber anderen Bereichen war.
NABU und PETA werden sich garantiert nicht mögen,zu weit entfernte Glaubensgrundsätze.
Mal sehen wann wir statt Religions-Umweltverbändekriege führen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Dann kann man also sagen, dass jede Änderung eigentlich nur zur Folge hat, dass sich die Gruppe der Unzufriedenen ändert....|kopfkrat

Veränderungen sind also nicht notwendig sondern Zeitvertreib bis eine andere Lobby genug Einfluss hat um wieder etwas zu ändern.


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Mal sehen wann wir statt Religions-Umweltverbändekriege führen.


Das kann ich Dir sagen: Wenn die Angler weg vom Fenster sind. Aber dann haben wir schon lange nix mehr davon.

Ich möchte mich eigentlich nicht zuerst zerfleischen lassen müssen, damit die sich dann gegenseitig zerfleischen können.

Wäre ja vielleicht ganz lustig anzuschaun - aber ich möchte stattdessen lieber jetzt so lange wie möglich mit Freude weiterangeln. Ich steh nicht auf posthumes Alternativ-Ersatz-Spaßhaben.


----------



## Deep Down (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Der Rau äußert sich gerade auf der NDR-Website zu einigen Vorwürfen! 

http://www.ndr.de/apps/php/forum/showthread.php?t=89238&page=16

#d


----------



## phirania (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Blah Blah Blah...
Der Kommentar ist ja noch schlimmer als der Film....#q#q


----------



## Fr33 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ohh man.... der Gute Herr macht die Sache nur noch schlimmer. Habe die Kommentare gelesen und habe den Eindruck er verliert gerade seine sachliche Fassung.....

Vorallem sind die Zahlen die er nennt falsch. Deutlich mehr Angler angeln in Vereinen etc. und deutlich weniger Angler nutzen solche Forellenpuffs..... hier hat er m,M falsch recherchiert und dadurch meint er, dass ein Großteil der Angler SEINEN Daten entspricht....


----------



## Chris85m (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Zitat Rau:
Dass Angelvereine einen maßgeblichen Anteil an der Renaturierung von  Gewässern haben, steht außer Zweifel. Allerdings ist es auch hier nur  eine Minderheit der gesamten deutschen Anglerschaft, welche sich aktiv  daran beteiligt (siehe oben). Dass Angler auch Naturschützer sind,  klingt hübsch, für viele trifft das auch zu, aber eben nicht für die  gesamte deutsche Anglerschaft.

also er soll mir mal eine interesensgemeinschaft zeigen in der *alle* mitglieder aktiv an projekten und deren umsetzung arbeiten #q das sol jetzt keine ausrede dafür sein das einige unserer *kollegen* eben noch nicht begriffen haben was sonst noch zu unserem hobby dazugehören sollte aber wenn er verallgemeinert dann kann ich das auch..oder hat er dafür irgendwelche aussagekräftigen zahlen die auch belegbar sind?


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Dazu fällt mir echt nix mehr ein - der Typ ist schlichtweg eine Schande.

Sollte der tatsächlich Angler sein, so hoffe ich, dass dem niemals wieder jemand ne Tageskarte verkauft und jeder Angelladen ihm vorab Hausverbot erteilt.

Seine "Verhältnis-Darstellungen" sprechen eine ganz klare Sprache: Angeln ist zu mindestens 90 % negativ zu sehen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

Zugleich beleidigt er alle, die sich in einem Verein engagieren - und allem die sich (auch ohne Verein) anständig am Wasser benehmen. Angler = 90 % Schweine. Exakt das kommt rüber. Er selbst zählt sich offenbar zu den ehrenwerten 10 Restprozent.

Das ist kein Journalismus, sondern pure Polemik unterster Schublade. Der sollte sich schon allein als Journalist was für diese gezielte Hetze und Meinungsmache schämen.

Ich lege ihm hiermit nahe, seinen Angelkram zu verbrennen und sich ab heute nicht mehr selbst als Angler zu bezeichnen (falls er denn überhaupt je einer war und kein Fake).

Und sowas wird von GEZ-Zwangsgebühren finanziert! Pfui Teufel!!!!!!!


----------



## Sharpo (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Dem Herrn Rau gibg es nur darum Angler anzuschwärzen. Schmerzen waren nur ein vorgeschobener Grund, anders kann ich seine Kommentare nicht werten.


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Das glaube ich auch. Der soll mal die Hosen runterlassen und zugeben, was das Ganze WIRKLICH soll. Das wäre wenigstens ehrlich.


----------



## wrdaniel (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Schade das wir nicht mit Steinen werfen können!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Nee mein "lieber" C.Rau...Sie sind offensichtlich weder ein *richtiger *Angler und noch weniger ein *objektiver* Journalist.

Das war schlicht einseitig und verfälscht...war das so rein "zufällig" für ein bestimmtes Klientelpublikum gedacht?

Anscheinend...denn jeder halbwegs normal Denkende,geht so einem billigen Populismus nicht auf den Leim.Dagegen erscheint die Tageszeitung mit den 
4 Buchstaben nahezu Pulitzerpreisverdächtig

Zumindest sehe ich noch viel Raum für Ihre pers.Horizonterweiterung

Herzliches Beileid!


----------



## kati48268 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Desperados schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur, warum immer das abhanden sein einer Fischereiprüfung in zusammenhang gebracht wird mit dem Umgang der Fische. Viel offensichtlicher ist doch das in dem einzigen Land der WELT wo es eine solche Prüfung gibt, das Angeln am schlechtesten da steht.
> Vielleicht ist auch genau diese Prüfung das Problem in Deutschland. Unter Umständen suggeriert sie einfache zuviel Wichtigkeit, als das Angeln in Deutschland ein Zeitvertreib für jedermann wird und somit auch Gesellschaftsfähig.


Selten kommt aus Luxemburg mal was Gutes 
aber dieses Statement ist #6

#h



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> der Typ ist schlichtweg eine Schande.
> 
> Sollte der tatsächlich Angler sein, so hoffe ich, dass dem niemals wieder jemand ne Tageskarte verkauft und jeder Angelladen ihm vorab Hausverbot erteilt.


Ich wünsch dem noch ganz andere Reaktionen :e

Toleranz ist gut,
aber nicht gegenüber dem Intoleranten.
(Wilhelm Busch)


----------



## Franz_16 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Wie sehr in dem Film gefaked wurde, sieht man z.B. daran, dass der "Protagonist" beinahe nie "live" spricht sondern fast alles nachvertont wurde.

Man hört also nicht, welche Fragen er stellt - sondern nur die Antworten die gegeben werden. Das kann man dann natürlich alles biegen wie man will - hinterher.

Ferner schreibt er ständig, dass Angler im FoPu in Deutschland einen Fischereischein brauchen. Das ist so auch nicht ganz richtig. In Sachsen und B-W ist das z.B. nicht der Fall. 

Gut, das muss man als normaler Mensch nicht unbedingt wissen, aber wenn man schon recherchiert und andere auch noch darauf hinweist, dass wenige Klicks im Internet reichen um zu recherchieren, dann soll das auch nicht unerwähnt bleiben


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Franz,ich bitte dich...bei  geplanter Vorurteilsbildung stehen Fakten doch nur im Weg |rolleyes


----------



## Fr33 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

@ Gründler

gibt's inzwischen schon neues über den Maulkorb - oder immernoch Stillschweigen?

Inzwischen hat sich Herr Rau ja auch schon selbst geäussert und die Chance verpasst sich den Anglern sachlich zu stellen.


----------



## Deep Down (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Nichts eignet sich dermaßen für jegliche Manipulation als die Darstellung in Schrift, Bild und Ton!

Die Glaubwürdigkeit der Person des Herrn Rau und die Glaubhaftigkeit seiner Aussagen hat er selbst beschädigt!


----------



## kati48268 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Die Glaubwürdigkeit der Person des Herrn Rau und die Glaubhaftigkeit seiner Aussagen hat er selbst beschädigt!


Wessen Gesites Kind der Ty ist, wird spätestens in seinen Antworten auf Kritik klar.
Arrogant, rechthaberisch, belehrend und *...sachlich falsch!* 


Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ferner schreibt er ständig, dass Angler im FoPu in Deutschland einen Fischereischein brauchen. Das ist so auch nicht ganz richtig. In Sachsen und B-W ist das z.B. nicht der Fall.
> 
> Gut, das muss man als normaler Mensch nicht unbedingt wissen, aber wenn man schon recherchiert und andere auch noch darauf hinweist, dass wenige Klicks im Internet reichen um zu recherchieren, dann soll das auch nicht unerwähnt bleiben


Herrlich, Franzl! :m


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Die Glaubwürdigkeit der Person des Herrn Rau und die Glaubhaftigkeit seiner Aussagen hat er selbst beschädigt!


 
Das sehen wir hier so, anderswo wird er vielleicht gefeiert. Es würde mich überhaupt nicht wundern, wenn Herr Rau aufgrund des persönlichen Einsatzes zur Aufdeckung der grauenhaften Zustände in deutschen Anglerkreisen demnächst auf irgendwelchen Auszeichnungslisten landet und vom Bundespräsidenten persönlich die Hand geschüttelt bekommt.

Ich habe vor einigen Jahren ein Großprojekt geleitet, das den Interessen deutscher Ärzteverbände zuwider lief. Im Morgenprogramm durfte ich mir im Radio die hahnebüchenden Rechercheergebnisse der Journalisten anhören. Alles erlogen und erstunken.  

Am Ende hat man mir gedroht, dass mein Name mit diversen Enthüllungsergebnissen im Spiegel auftaucht. So formt man Meinungen und macht Stimmung. Ich habe in dieser Zeit viel über Meinungsbildung und Journalismus gelernt. Und darüber, wie wenig die Wahrheit Wert ist.


----------



## Deep Down (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Dem kann und soll man in Kommentaren auf der Seite des NDR einfach wiederholt seine recht überschaubare Inselintelligenz vor Augen führen! Dort äussert er sich ja und ist greifbar! Vielleicht erhält er dann eine Ahnung über seinen Horizont hinaus, wie groß die Welt dahinter tatsächlich ist!
Ich befürchte aber eine nachhaltige Beratungsresistenz!

Wenn interessiert denn tatsächlich die Party am Strand seines Eilandes?


----------



## kati48268 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Den Autoren Rau greife ich aus klar definierten Gründen an, die ich beschrieben habe.
Würdest du ein einziges Mal _"die Puffangler aus dem Film"_ schreiben oder _"Angler, die so handeln, wie die Puffangler aus dem Film"_, wäre es ertäglich und du würdest Zustimmung bekommen, auch von mir.
Stattdessen greifst du pauschal immer wieder _jeden_(!) Forellenseebesucher an:


Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Puffangler mies zu finden und das nur zu erwähnen ist hingegen nicht ok.



Deswegen z.B. bricht auch sofort immer ein


Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> storm


über den


Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> shit der Extraklasse


aus, den du von dir gibst.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Da wo der Fisch wild ist und sich eigenständig vermehrt muss man teilweise eingreifen, um das ökologische Gleichgewicht zu bewahren oder wiederherzustellen. Besteht dieser Grund nicht, steht es dem Bewirtschafter eines Gewässers immernoch zu, den Überschuss an Tieren zu entnehmen. In Pachtverträgen wird dies auch als Ernte bezeichnet.
> 
> Aus diesen Gründen nehme ich an, dass es, wenn überhaupt, eher dem Puffangler an den Kragen gehen könnte, aber wie gesagt, Science-Fiction.


 
Nenne mir ein einziges Gewässer in Deutschland (relevante Gewässer, nicht Schulzes Dorfteich), wo diese natürliche Reproduktion unter Berücksichtigung des Anglerdrucks heute noch funktioniert. Vielleicht gibt's wenige Beispiele in den dünn besiedelten Gebieten im Norden.

Und dann noch was: Beim Thema Karpfen greift das Reproduktionsargument natürlich gar nicht.


----------



## Fin (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ferner schreibt er ständig, dass Angler im FoPu in Deutschland einen Fischereischein brauchen. Das ist so auch nicht ganz richtig. In Sachsen und B-W ist das z.B. nicht der Fall.



Joa und dazu kommen noch etliche Ausnahmen. Touri-Schein in Meck Pomm, Brandenburg (Friedfisch), SH und Thüringen doch auch oder?;+


----------



## Desperados (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Selten kommt aus Luxemburg mal was Gutes
> aber dieses Statement ist #6
> 
> #h


 
Erzähl mir dein Leid, schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht ? 


Freut mich das meine Meinung bei einigen Anklang findet. Aber da ist doch bestimmt schon der ein oder andere vor mir drauf gekommen, oder ? 

Haben noch nie verstanden warum einige so von dieser Prüfung überzeugt sind. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir das ja mal erklären. Oder wollen die sich Anglern ohne Prüfung auch nur als bessere Angler zeigen ? Ich weiss es nicht. Verstehe eh einige Sachen in eurer Gesetzgebung nicht wirklich. 

Euer Hauptproblem ist ja das der Fischfang laut Tierschutzgesetzt Art und Tiergerecht zu erfolgen hat. Desweiteren darf keinem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund ein Leid resp. Schmerz zugefügt werden. 

Dieses Gesetzt steht ja ansich an oberster Stelle und steht über dem Fischereigesetzt, nee ?
Die Schmerzfrage bei Fischen ist allerdings gar nicht geklärt, wer weißt mir denn nach das ich einem Tier (hier dem Fisch) Schmerzen zugefügt habe ?
Als vernünftiger Grund wird der Verzehr der Fische aufgeführt. Ergo kann ich doch jeden Fisch wieder reinschmeissen nach dem Fang, selbst den Barsch den ich gezielt gefangen habe, denn nach dem Fang und begutachten der Beute kann ich immer noch entscheiden das der gefangene Fisch mir nicht zum Verzehr geeignet vorkommt durch blasse Hautfarbe oder was weiss ich. Richtig ? Ich darf halt bloss nicht von vornherein ans Wasser gehen mit dem Gedanken den Fisch zurück zu setzen. Wer beweisst mir dass ich das vor hatte ?
Desweiteren steht in einigen Bundesländern im Angelschein angeblich das jeder gefangene Fisch entnommen werden muss. Stimmt das so ? Wenn ja, verstösst dies nicht gegen das Tierschutzgesetz ? Denn dieses müsste ja die Forderung, jeden gefangenen Fisch entnehmen zu müssen aushebeln, da ja dann nicht immer der Fakt gegeben ist dass dies aus gutem Grund geschiet ,oder ?
In einigen Angelscheinen steht das es verboten ist den lebenden Köderfisch zu benutzen, aber, in denen dies nicht ausdrücklich steht, müsste es doch erlaubt sein, da dem Fisch kein Schmerzempfinden nachgewiesen werden kann, oder sehe ich das falsch ? 

Bei uns in Luxemburg steht z.b auch in der Gesetzgebung, das der Fischfang Art und Tierschutzgerecht erfolgen muss. 
Der lebende Köderfisch ist dennoch erlaubt, da Fisch kein Schmerz empfinden kann. Das ist nunmal die aktuelle Annahme die das Anglen legitimiert. 
Wettfischen sind bei uns genauso erlaubt. 
Vor 20 Jahren wollten sie uns den lebenden Köderfisch angeblich mal abschwatzen, da damals noch mit gefärbten Maden geangelt werden durfte, einige störten sich daran, da die maden angeblich mit Krebserregenden Stoffen gefärbt wurden, was natürlich nur eine behauptung war für die es keinerlei Wissenschaftliche beweise gab, dennoch störten sich einige daran und meinten entweder ihr verbieten die gefärbten Maden oder den lebenden Köderfisch, unser Verband stimmte dem verbot der gefärbten Maden zu #c
Der lebende Köderfisch konnte bleiben. 

 Bitte lasst aber rein persönliche einstellungen betreffend des z.b lebenden Köderfisches aussen vor. 
Ich selbst benutze selbst seit einigen Jahren nur noch Kunstködern, denke aber das wenn ich dies nicht so tun würde, keine wirklichen bedenken dem lebendem Köfi gegenüber hätte, da ich noch aus Zeiten in dem ich welche benutzte weiss, das der nicht so leidet wie man sich das wohl vorstellt, habe bereits 2x mal meinen Köderfisch selbst an der Stipprute gefangen, nachdem er an der Hechtpose neben der Stipprute herum schwamm. 

Desweiteren fordern wir ja Verstädnis und Einsicht von den nicht Angelnden Mitmenschen, für die sind wir nämlich das gleiche wie der Benutzer lebender Köderfische uns Gegenüber.

Danke #h


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Desperados schrieb:


> Dieses Gesetzt steht ja ansich an oberster Stelle und steht über dem Fischereigesetzt, nee ?


 
Tierschutzgesetz: Bundesgesetz. Verstoße werden mit bis zu 5 Jahren Freiheitsentzug bestraft

Fischereigesetz: Landesgesetz (Föderalismus, jedes Bundesland hat ein eigenes). Verstoße sind Ordnungswidrigkeiten. Geldstrafen

Bundesrecht steht über Landesrecht, folglich Tierschutzgesetz über Fischereigesetz


----------



## Franz_16 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Fin schrieb:


> Joa und dazu kommen noch etliche Ausnahmen. Touri-Schein in Meck Pomm, Brandenburg (Friedfisch), SH und Thüringen doch auch oder?;+



Ja, natürlich. 

In Sachsen und Ba-Wü sind die Regelungen aber explizit für "bewirtschaftete Anlagen", also Forellenteiche. 

Im Detail ist es alles hier zusammengefasst:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266642


----------



## Desperados (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Also, habe ich Recht mit der Annahme das ich niergendwo in Deutschland, egal was im Angelschein steht, einen Fisch töten muss, wenn ich das nicht will ?


----------



## Franz_16 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Das ist wieder ein ganz eigenes Thema, das wir hier besser raushalten sollten.
Les dir am besten den Aufsatz von Boardie Sailfisch durch, der hat das mal genau beleuchtet:

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2006/c-r-glaubens-oder-rechtsfrage.html


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es ja noch die großen Ströme Deutschlands von denen mir keine Besatzmaßnahmen der primären Zielfische bekannt sind. Hier kommt zwar bei weitem nicht jeder regelmäßig an sein Ziel, aber die erfolgreiche Fischerei ohne Besatz ist dennoch möglich.


 
Dann gib beispielsweise mal "Besatzmaßnahme Rhein" oder "Besatzmaßnahme Elbe" in Google ein. Das Spiel kannst du gern mit Main etc. fortsetzen.

Und was glaubst du, wie die Karpfen in Elbe, Main etc. kommen?

Ich habe hier den Rhein-Main-Donau-Kanal vor der Nase. Bzgl. Besatz guckst du hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3907707

Zitat:
"Besatz 2012:
6050kg Spiegelkarpfen K3
250St hechte H1 
*8000St Zander Z1*
6kg Glasaale"

So ganz auf den Laufenden scheinst du nicht zu sein.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Desperados schrieb:


> Also, habe ich Recht mit der Annahme das ich niergendwo in Deutschland, egal was im Angelschein steht, einen Fisch töten muss, wenn ich das nicht will ?


 
Franz hat's ja schon gesagt, dass es hierfür einen eigenen Thread gibt (C&R). Deshalb nur so viel: Es gibt bisher eine Anzahl rechtkräftiger Verurteilungen zu Geldstrafen, wo dem Angeklagten nachgewiesen wurde, dass er ohne Verwertungsabsicht geangelt hat (C&R mit Vorsatz).


----------



## Desperados (15. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Das ist wieder ein ganz eigenes Thema, das wir hier besser raushalten sollten.
> Les dir am besten den Aufsatz von Boardie Sailfisch durch, der hat das mal genau beleuchtet:
> 
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2006/c-r-glaubens-oder-rechtsfrage.html


 

Sehr lesenwerter Artikel, sollte eigentlich jeder Boardie einmal gelesen haben müssen. 

Ansonsten bin ich mir bewusst das in diesem Thread kein Platz für dieses Thema ist. Dennoch gehört es zu der allgemeinen Problematik. Würde nämlich jeder diesen Artikel kennen wäre es in dem Bericht garnicht zu der Anprangerung gekommen das Fische zurück gesetzt werden. 
Was können wir also machen ? 
Hmm.. Mehr Geld für Tackle ausgeben, viel mehr. Dann wird aAngeln sehr bald viel bedeutsamer und viel mehr wird erlaubt werden. Sobald Geld , resp. viel Geld im Spiel ist, gehen die Bedenken der meissten Gegener verloren :vik:
Glaubts mir. 

Desweteren muss man wohl mehr Verstädniss Anglern gegenüber bringen die nicht so Angeln wie WIR es tun. Auch wenn es uns nicht schmeckt, aber es wird wohl die einzige Möglichkeit sein. Und ein Aktzeptieren heisst ja nicht das man nicht dennoch im guten Versuchen kann, die Leute zu "bekehren" (nennen wir es mal so) 
Freunde, so geht ans Wasser und verbreitet das hier gelernte, sodas sich soviele (Petri)Jünger wie möglich uns anschliessen mögen #6


----------



## Jose (15. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> So ganz auf den Laufenden scheinst du nicht zu sein.



schnäpel, nase, maifisch u.a.

hab deiner empfehlung entsprechend geguglt: "Besatzmaßnahme Rhein"

eben; schnäpel, nase, maifisch u.a.


danke für die be*leer*ung auf johnnies "eine Besatzmaßnahmen der primären Zielfische"

(dem selbstgerechten ist alles recht)


----------



## Franz_16 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

@Desperados
Viele viele Seiten weiter vorne, habe ich schon geschrieben, dass in dem Film ein Bild zu sehen ist, bei dem die Lesezeichen im Browser des Autors zu sehen sind - und genau besagter Artikel ist auch dabei. Herr Rau kennt diesen Artikel also ebenfalls.

Deswegen nochmal:
Das war kein Zufall - sondern absolut geplant!


----------



## Fin (15. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Zu deinem Kommentar den ich zitiert habe:
> Wenn  wir mal rein theoretisch annehmen (um mir selbst nicht zu   widersprechen) dein beschriebenes Szenario würde eintreten, dann wäre es   aus meiner Sicht logischer umgekehrt vorzugehen.



Und hier machst du einen Fehler. Nicht aus Sicht eines "passionierten Anglers" die Dinge betrachten. Und logisches Denken hat weder in der Politik noch bei den Naturschützern und Petra etwas verloren.



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Der Puff dient einer   indirekten Nahrungszufuhr, die über einen Aspekt, nämlich das Aussetzen   von Fischen, zu viel verfügt.



So wie in den meisten anderen Vereinsgewässern ebenso (Besatzfische). Natürlich gibt es unterschiedliche Besatzpolitiken das ist klar, aber dies ist nur für "uns Angler" disskusionswürdig. Außerhalb unterscheidet dies niemand.



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Zur reinen Nahrungsaufnahme, wie du es formuliert hast, bedarf es doch   nicht die Nahrung frei zu lassen, nur um sie wieder einzufangen. Diese   Handlungsweise ist unnötig und könnte als Tierquälerei betrachtet   werden.



Das Freilassen ist keine Quälerei. Teich > Zuchtbecken. Aber das anschließende Angeln....

Nicht "könnte", sondern dies ist erlaubte Tierquälerei bzw. "_Tieren_ *mit vernünftigen Grund* _Schmerzen_, Leiden oder Schäden _zufügen_" so wie jede andere Ausrichtungen der Angelei auch bzw. (wie bei jeglichem Verzehr tierischer Produkte auch, mit Ausnahmen und verschiedenen Ausprägungen natürlich).

Andererseits ist das eine Art *temporäre Freilandhaltung*. Nicht jede Forelle wird "sofort" wieder rausgefangen. 



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Da wo der Fisch wild ist und sich eigenständig vermehrt  muss man  teilweise eingreifen, um das ökologische Gleichgewicht zu  bewahren oder  wiederherzustellen.



Das ist eine Sichtweise die einige Menschen teilen, andere wiederrum nicht. Nicht nur aufs Angeln bezogen. Man "muss" garnichts. Es kommt darauf an worauf man Wert legt bzw. wo man die Prioritäten setzt oder welchen Nutzen man daraus ziehen möchte. Das "ökölogische Gleichgewicht" ist heftig umstritten und existiert kaum noch in stark Menschen beeinflussten Gebieten. Naturnahe Zustände sind wünschenswert, aber dann müsste ja z.B. der "Karpfen" einen anderen Stellwert haben als die "Karausche". Und wenn der Mensch gezwungen ist einzugreifen, ist der Zustand wohl kaum "intakt". Diese Thematik ist für Angelvereine etc. zwar relevant, aber auschließlich aus Gleichgewichtsschwankungen angeln zu gehen....|kopfkrat



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Besteht dieser Grund nicht, steht es  dem  Bewirtschafter eines Gewässers immernoch zu, den Überschuss an  Tieren  zu entnehmen. In Pachtverträgen wird dies auch als Ernte  bezeichnet.



Ergibt keinen sinn, sofern die Ernte auch durchs "Angeln" durchgeführt wird. Oder du musst mir das bitte nochmal genauer erklären. Jetzt sind die Fische zum Erntezweck frei. Aber an einem FoPu ist das ganz falsch und böse außschließlich zu ernten. Mir ist schon klar was du meinst, wenn Fische natürlich nachwachsen ist das für dich persönlich wertvoller als wenn der Inhaber jeden Tag neue nachlegt. Das hat was natürliches. Angeln ist aber zum Verzehr erlaubt, nicht weils schön ist natürlich reproduzierte Fische zu entnehmen. Außerdem ist das so oder so fraglich was genau jetzt wo noch zu 100% natürlich ist (gibt Ausnahmen aber dann kann kaum noch jemand Angeln und dann hast du erst recht deine "Einschränkung" die ja niemals passieren könnte).




Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Aus diesen Gründen nehme ich an, dass es, wenn  überhaupt, eher dem  Puffangler an den Kragen gehen könnte, aber wie  gesagt,  Science-Fiction.



Science-Fiction. Ja wenn :"...häufig in der Zukunft verortete, teilweise auch räumlich entfernte – Konstellationen des Möglichen"(Wikipedia) du das damit meinst #h

Deine Meinung ist auch völlig okay und ich akzeptiere sie. Ich denke es geht eher in eine andere Richtung. Mehr Wälder und Flüsse werden unter Schutz gestellt, Jagd und Angelei ruht oder wird stark eingeschränkt und Massentierhaltung, Industriefischerei PiPaPo (und darum FoPus) nehmen zu. 

Und sieh es doch mal so, sobald eine Regenbogenforelle in einen Teich gesetzt wird, ist das ökologische Gleichgewicht gestört bzw. gehört sie dort nicht hin und sie muss raus |supergri du bist also bei deiner anglerischen Ehre gepackt und musst intervenieren!!!


----------



## Fin (15. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Desperados schrieb:


> Ich darf halt bloss nicht von vornherein ans Wasser gehen mit dem Gedanken den Fisch zurück zu setzen. Wer beweisst mir dass ich das vor hatte ?



Nun das ist nicht wirklich schwer. Wenn man im Carphunter-Club ist. Die Freunde einen "Karpfenrudi" nennen. Im Karpfenforum "Karpfen23" heißt. Ne C&R Signatur hat. Seine Fänge fotografiert, wiegt, Namen gibt, Küsst (DNA hinterläßt), alle Fangendaten schriftlich festhält oder im Netz, Facebook, Forum, PC, Youtube für die NSA verewigt. Karpfentackle vom Schuh bis zur Schubkarre verwendet und dann noch beim releasen beobachtet wird. Obwohl...du hast recht. Am ende kann man immernoch sagen:"ich war eigentlich auf *Brassen* aus" |supergri



Desperados schrieb:


> Desweiteren steht in einigen Bundesländern im Angelschein angeblich das* jeder gefangene Fisch entnommen werden muss*. Stimmt das so ? Wenn ja, verstösst dies nicht gegen das Tierschutzgesetz ? Denn dieses müsste ja die Forderung, jeden gefangenen Fisch entnehmen zu müssen aushebeln, da ja dann nicht immer der Fakt gegeben ist dass dies aus gutem Grund geschiet ,oder ?



Sofern der Fisch das Mindestmaß erreicht hat ja. Im Tierschutzgesetzt steht leider nichts über den Geschmack, also musst du jeden Fisch essen. Am besten mit Schwarzbier runterspülen wenns garnicht anders geht.



Desperados schrieb:


> In einigen Angelscheinen steht das es verboten ist den lebenden Köderfisch zu benutzen, aber, in denen dies nicht ausdrücklich steht, müsste es doch erlaubt sein, da dem Fisch kein Schmerzempfinden nachgewiesen werden kann, oder sehe ich das falsch?



In Deutschland ist alles verboten was nicht ausdrücklich erlaubt ist. 

Interessante Eindrücke aus Luxemburg und bei vielen Dingen wunderst du dich zu recht#6


----------



## Fin (15. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich.
> 
> In Sachsen und Ba-Wü sind die Regelungen aber explizit für "bewirtschaftete Anlagen", also Forellenteiche.
> 
> ...



Alles klar, danke!


----------



## Sharpo (15. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Fin schrieb:


> In Deutschland ist alles verboten was nicht ausdrücklich erlaubt ist.



Das ist falsch. (Oder war dies Satire von Dir?)

Richtig ist:
In Deutschland ist alles erlaubt was nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Jose schrieb:


> schnäpel, nase, maifisch u.a.
> 
> hab deiner empfehlung entsprechend geguglt: "Besatzmaßnahme Rhein"
> 
> ...


 
http://www.rheinfischerei-nrw.de/fischerei-themen/grundel-problematik/
Zitat:
"der Besatz mit Aalen wird fortgeführt und intensiviert (nicht nur als Maßnahme für den Aalschutz)"

http://mainkarpfen.de/2012/02/der-rhein-vergleichbar-mit-dem-main/
Zitat:
"Der Rhein – eines der größten und besten Karpfengewässer Deutschlands"

Wie die wohl da reinkommen?

http://www.sgdsued.rlp.de/Themen/Fischerei/Projekte/
Zitat:
"Im Jahr 2007 haben Mitarbeiter der Struktur- und Genehmigungsdirektion (SGD) Süd insgesamt 450 Kilogramm Besatzaale und 210.000 Stück vorgestreckte Hechte im pfälzischen und rheinhessischen Teil des Rheins samt seiner Nebengewässer ausgesetzt."

http://www.ig-altrhein.org/forellenbesatz.php
Zitat:
"Am Sonntag, 6. Mai 2012, haben Dieter Geugelin und Felix Huber ungefähr 11'000 Bachforellenbrütlinge in den Rhein eingesetzt."

Und was meinst du, wo die Karpfen aus dem RMD-Besatz (*Rhein*-Main-Donau-Kanal) u.a. hinziehen? Dazu gibt es eine Studie der Universität Erlangen. Karpfen wurden markiert. Fangergebnisse nur 6 Monate nach Besatz in Nürnberg bis nach Wien, 7 Exemplare wurden aus dem Rhein gemeldet.

Es wird geschätzt, dass ca. 15% des Karpfenbesatzes im RMD letztendlich im Rhein ankommen. Diese Zahl wurde in einem vom NABU vor ca. 2 Jahren organisierten Vortrag genannt, den ich mir angehört habe.

Einfach informieren. Ist heutzutage recht einfach.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Chill mal, in diesem Punkt habe ich ja angegeben, dass mir etwas nicht bekannt ist. Jetzt bin ich schon mal ein Stück schlauer geworden, dank deiner bestimmt nett gemeinten Hilfe.


 
Du hast manchmal schon eine etwa pointierte Art zu schreiben. Mir geht es tatsächlich nicht um Streit (warum auch?), sondern um Austausch von Meinungen.

Darum: :m

Das Thema Besatz kann man natürlich auch im Kleinen betrachten:
In meinem Verein wurden vergangenes Jahr ca. 1,8 Tonnen Karpfen entnommen. Wie kamen die zuvor in die Gewässer? Natürlich über Besatz (ca. 1 Tonne, das restliche Gewicht haben sie zugelegt).
Gleiches gilt für Hecht, Zander, Forelle. Der Angeldruck ist groß und die Leute wollen fangen. Und wir fordern ja, dass das Angeln der breiten Masse zugänglich sein soll.

So sieht doch die Realität aus.


----------



## Sharpo (15. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du hast manchmal schon eine etwa pointierte Art zu schreiben. Mir geht es tatsächlich nicht um Streit (warum auch?), sondern um Austausch von Meinungen.
> 
> Darum: :m
> 
> ...



Jep,
ohne Besatz wäre so manche "Bach" leer.....durch 
a) Gift einbringung (Abwässer und diverse Unfälle bzw. illegale Einbringung
b) Wasserkraftwerke
c) Berufsfischer
d) Angler


----------



## Syntac (15. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Markus, einfach mal die sog. Tagespresse verfolgen.
> 
> Es vergeht in den zurückliegenden Monaten kaum eine Woche, in der nicht Angler angezeigt werden.
> 
> ...



Tja, dann ne Spendenaktion hier im Board machen, sachlich eine Gegendarstellung (einmal eben Fakten, einmal aber ruhig auch etwas Munition gegen gewisse Organisiationen verschießen), und das ganze ab in die Zeitung. 
Die richtigen Leute sind ja vorhanden, dass das Ganze auch prof. wirkt (oder auch tatsächlich ist  ).

Obs was bringt? Keine Ahnung. 

Ich würde trotzdem was springen lassen, auch wenns schon stinkt, die Arbeit / Kosten des Verbandes zu übernehmen...


----------



## Aal-Rounder (16. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Carsten Rau macht weiter mit seiner Show...........

http://www.zeit.de/2013/37/fisch-trophaee-tierquaelerei


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Aal-Rounder schrieb:


> Carsten Rau macht weiter mit seiner Show...........
> 
> http://www.zeit.de/2013/37/fisch-trophaee-tierquaelerei




Hier schon diskutiert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271577


----------



## kati48268 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Man beachte die einzelnen Formulierungen:
- Mafiamord
- zurück ins Wasser _geworfen_
- Ego-Befriedigung
- Angebervideos
- zur Schau stellen
- Trophäenangeln
- Ein Mann mit rasiertem Nacken steht neben seinen ausgelegten Angelruten, schnippt die Asche von der Kippe und guckt sehnsüchtig grinsend...
- Es kommt in dem Text nur noch die Anti-Angeln-US-Wissenschaftlerin zu Wort, die andere Seite Arlinghaus fällt weg, 
- er vermischt er ständig die Extrem-Geschichte aus dem Puff mit dem allgemeinen Angeln (" Stör-, Wels-, Karpfen-, Zander- und Hecht-Angler")
- ...

Das ganze Manipulative dient nur einem Zweck:
Ein negatives Bild auf _alle_ Angler zu werden!


----------



## asa2012 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Mein Beitrag betrifft die Darstellungen der Wissenschaftler Arlinghaus & Braithwaite im NDR Beitrag.

Die jeweiligen Homepages der Wissenschaftler an den entsprechenden Universitäten finden sich hier:

Braithwaite: http://bio.psu.edu/directory/vab12 (Penn State University)

Arlinghaus: http://www.agrar.hu-berlin.de/fakul...jp_bfm/Team/hu_employee.2009-01-22.5322309337 (Humboldt Universität Berlin)

Der Auftritt von Prof. Dr. Arlinghaus dauert von ca. 11:45 min bis 12:21 min – also 37 Sekunden, derjenige von Prof. Dr. Victoria Braithwaite von 13:27 min bis 18:00 min – also 6 Minuten 33 Sekunden - in der NDR Dokumentation.  

Herr Arlinghaus, in Alltagskleidung, wird bei den Interview-Vorbereitungen (Mikrophon anlegen etc.) und während weniger kurzer Sätze gezeigt, ohne daß die Frage des Interviewers klar ist. Er stellt seine Sicht über die Bedingungen zur Schmerzwahrnehmung bei Fischen dar und sagt, daß dies eine Sichtweise ist, die von manchen Wissenschaftlern geteilt wird. Weder seine Professur als Ökologe noch seine Tätigkeit bei der Humboldt Universtät in Berlin werden genannt. 
Die Darstellung seiner Position wirkt insgesamt unerheblich, undeutlich und wenig von Belang. 

Frau Braithwaite tritt auf in einem Laborkittel, umgeben von ihren ebenfalls so gekleideten Mitarbeitern. Ihre längeren Ausführungen werden begleitet von der Darstellung von Fischen in einem Aquarium, die sich ihren Weg durch ein Labyrinth suchen und durch eine Futtergabe belohnt werden. Sie wird als Verhaltensforscherin vorgestellt und ihre akademische Qualifikation als Prof. Dr. per Untertitel benannt.
Die Darstellung ihrer Position wirkt akademisch und wissenschaftlich fundiert. 

Die Rollenverteilung erscheint klar: 
•	Arlinghaus ist unerheblich, unklar und auch eng begrenzt in seiner Sichtweise. 
•	Braithwaite dagegen ist die Gute – wissenschaftlich, offen für andere Sichtweisen auf das Bewusstsein. 
Und überhaupt, wenn so ein kleiner süßer Laborfisch schon so clever ist, seinen Weg durch ein Labyrinth zu finden, dann muß er doch eigentlich fühlen beinah wie ein Mensch, oder?

Wenn man sich die Homepage von Fr. Braithwaite ansieht stößt man im Abschnitt
„Pain perception, fear and suffering in fish“ auf den Passus: “Our work aims to determine what types of welfare measures might be appropriate for fish held in captivity for aquaculture or in research establishments.” 

Wir wissen jedoch, was Aquakultur bedeutet: Es sind Fisch-KZs und die Insassen sollen gefälligst so zunehmen, daß sie ohne Verluste schnell geerntet werden können. Ist ihre Rolle damit noch immer diejenige der Guten?

In der Liste der Publikationen von Frau Braithwaite stößt man auch auf diese: “The implications of a feelings-based approach to fish welfare: a reply to Arlinghaus et al.” Erschienen bei Wiley in der Zeitschrift „Fish and Fisheries“ Volume 8, Issue 3, 2007. Darin nehmen die Autoren (Braithwaite ist hier Drittautorin) Stellung zu einem Beitrag von Arlinghaus. 

Offenbar hatte Arlinghaus Stellung zu einem früheren Beitrag derselben Autorinnen bezogen und eben diese seine Stellungnahme wird wiederum von diesen Autorinnen kritisiert. 

Die Bemerkung von Frau Braithwaite (über die frustrierenden Erfahrungen mit dem Argument des Neokortex, von Herrn Arlinghaus angebracht) bezog sich vermutlich darauf. Leider wird dies in dem NDR-Beitrag nicht näher erläutert. 

Im NDR-Diskussionsforum hatte der Autor des NDR-Beitrags, Herr Rau, bei einigen Kommentaren angemerkt, daß eine kurze Internet-Recherche die Irrigkeit mancher Argumente aufgezeigt hätte. 

Eine kurze Internet-Recherche meinerseits führte neben der obigen Darstellung zu diesem Wikipedia-Beitrag: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pain_in_fish 

Darin werden die unterschiedlichen Erklärungsansätze in Studien zur Schmerzwahrnehmung bei Fischen – auch mit ihren Widersprüchen - prägnanter dargestellt als im Beitrag des NDR. 

War es wirklich notwendig, in die USA zu fliegen, um der Frage der Schmerzwahrnehmung nachzugehen?

Sorry für den späten Beitrag, aber das Überprüfen der dargestellten Positionen erforderte einigen Aufwand.


----------



## glavoc (16. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Super Beitrag!! Einzig das Wort:"Fisch - KZ"#q stört mich...lässt sich ganz leicht durch Masttierberieb in Aquakultur ersetzen.
Ansonsten Top!#6
grüßle


----------



## tdassel (16. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Die Doku hat zumindest nachdenklich gemacht. Ich geh zum Angeln, um an der Natur zu sein und einen Fisch zu fangen, den ich auch zubereite und verspeise. 
Und wenn ich keinen Fisch fange, macht es halt auch nix. Ich fische gezielt auf eine Fischart aber definitv nicht drauf, den größten Fisch überhaupt an den Haken zu bekommen, um ihn dann wieder ins Wasser zu schmeissen.
Für einige der gezeigten Angler muss man sich definitv schämen. Wer nicht mal einen Stör oder Forelle artgerecht töten kann, hat so oder so am Angelteich nix verloren, sei es nun am Puff oder in der freien Wildbahn.

Diese "Rekordgwässer" sind definitv nicht geeignet, den Angelsport in ein positves Licht zu rücken. Wer in der freien Natur einen dicken Wels fängt und wieder laufen lässt, meinentwegen, wobei da die bekannten Kapitalen ja auch schon auf Karten eingetragen sind, Namen  bekommen und man ne Nummern ziehen muss, damit man auf die ansitzen darf um dann vielleicht der nächste zu sein, der den aus dem Wsser und gleich wieder reinwerfen darf. Muss das sein ?

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## antonio (16. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

was ist denn artgerechtes töten?

antonio


----------



## glavoc (16. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

...auf die Antwort bin ich auch gespannt..^^ 

sowie: was er mit Natur (eher Kultur?) und freier Wildbahn ^^ meint...wer weiß, vielleicht angelt er ja nur in Sibirien..


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ganz einfach: Man darf Fische nicht durch das Abziehen von Fell, Abschneiden von Ohren und/oder Absägen von Hufen ins Jenseits befördern.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



tdassel schrieb:


> Diese "Rekordgwässer" sind definitv nicht geeignet, den Angelsport in ein positves Licht zu rücken.



In den Augen einiger dogmatisch verbohrter Fundamentalisten
gibt es beim Angeln generell kein gutes Licht..insofern kannst 
du da beleuchten wie und was du willst...es wird trotzdem für einige immer Ideologisch dunkel bleiben.Und krude,gezielte Ideologien finden in Naivlingen und Möchtegern Weltverbesseren immer dankbare Abnehmer..


----------



## glavoc (16. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

...und so schaut das dann in der Glotze aus:
http://www.n24.de/n24/Mediathek/videos/d/2693650/peta-kaempft-gegen-spass-angler.html
...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ach du Herr...Chefdemagogin Dr. T.B.s Lieblingskind= Rattenfänger TV für Gutmenschen

Auf das die Spendenkasse klingelt und der politisch korrekt TK-Fisch verzehrende naive Empörbürger seine Hände in Unschuld waschen kann.Ablasshandel anno 2013


----------



## snofla (17. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

hier gehts zum Interview mit dem Landesamt für Natur, Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz NRW.

http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips-tv/spezial/vorstoss-gegen-trophaeenangler-3489.html


----------



## Chris85m (17. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Das hört sich ja nicht allzu *schrecklich* an wie wir uns das teilweise ausmalen...natürlich bleibt es abzuwarten wie es am ende wirklich ausgeht..


----------



## Fin (17. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Chris85m schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja nicht allzu *schrecklich* an wie wir uns das teilweise ausmalen...natürlich bleibt es abzuwarten wie es am ende wirklich ausgeht..



Beziehst du dich auf das Interview (Bissclip.TV)? Dort wird doch noch ganz genau das wiederholt was Thomas9904 so oft in diesen Thread kopiert hat (Angeln = erlaubte Tierquälerei nach Bundesgesetz/besondere Gründe etc.). Und nochmal wird daraufhin hingewiesen das es rechtlich keinen Unterschied gibt UND dies sowohl besonders für kommerzielle als auch für "normale" Angelgewässer gilt(C&R ist momentan eine Grauzone). Das vorsätzliche "Trophäenangeln" ist laut Bundesgesetz verboten. Aha und nun? Wird es Anzeigen hageln und dann wird weiter nix passieren oder wird nun doch diese Grauzone eine deutliche Verbotszone(wie kontrolliert?umgesetzt?verfolgt?)? Dies würde auch die anderen 98% vernüftigen Angler (laut Interview) welche C&D betreiben betreffen!


----------



## Chris85m (17. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Beziehst du dich auf das Interview (Bissclip.TV)? Dort wird doch noch  ganz genau das wiederholt was Thomas9904 so oft in diesen Thread kopiert  hat (Angeln = erlaubte Tierquälerei nach Bundesgesetz/besondere Gründe  etc.). Und nochmal wird daraufhin hingewiesen das es rechtlich keinen  Unterschied gibt UND dies sowohl besonders für kommerzielle als auch für  "normale" Angelgewässer gilt(C&R ist momentan eine Grauzone). Das  vorsätzliche "Trophäenangeln" ist laut Bundesgesetz verboten. Aha und  nun? Wird es Anzeigen hageln und dann wird weiter nix passieren oder  wird nun doch diese Grauzone eine deutliche Verbotszone(wie  kontrolliert?umgesetzt?verfolgt?)? Dies würde auch die anderen 98%  vernüftigen Angler (laut Interview) welche C&D betreiben betreffen!



ja genau ich beziehe mich auf das interview...und mein allzu *schreklich* war darauf bezogen das einige wenige ja sogar davon sprachen das man angst haben müsse das unser hobby demnächst vielleicht ganz verboten oder schlichtweg kaputt reglementiert wird...dies ist meiner meinung nach aus den worten im interview nicht erkennbar..

klar treffen regelungen meistens *alle* die mit dem thema zu tun haben..und sanktionen werden aber wahrscheinlich eher die zu spüren bekommen die sich in der öffentlichkeit mit fängen brüsten...

und klar ist auch wie du schon gesagt hast ...die frage wie das umgesetzt wird und wer das kontrollieren soll...

wir betreiben im moment alle ein wenig kaffeesatz leserei...


----------



## Fin (17. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Chris85m schrieb:


> haben müsse das unser hobby demnächst vielleicht ganz verboten oder schlichtweg kaputt reglementiert wird



+



Chris85m schrieb:


> ...dies ist meiner meinung nach aus den worten im interview nicht erkennbar..



Lies doch nochmal meinen Beitrag bitte. Natürlich muss man nicht sofort vom schlimmsten Fall ausgehen, aber die möglichen Folgen kann man sich doch denken.

Was soll den passieren? Okay bei den kommerziellen C&R Teichen ist die Sache klar. Aber wie schauts an anderen Gewässern aus? Tropähenangeln ist doch schon verboten. Da muss man also nichts mehr ändern. Also bleibt noch was übrig...? Muss man das wirklich bis ins kleinste Detail erklären? Mehr Kontrollen wirds nicht geben (und falls doch, dann wird man innerhalb von 20 Jahren halt 2 mal kontrolliert...wow). Was passieren könnte, wurde hier und in anderen Threads schon erwähnt. Im Moment des Zurücksetztens ist erstmal kein Untschied zwischen C&Rler oder C&Dler, klar beim anschließenden Gerichtsverfahren dann. Na wenn das soviel Spaß macht |supergri#q




Chris85m schrieb:


> .klar treffen regelungen meistens *alle* die mit dem thema zu tun haben



Genau. Wenn du gezielt auf Zander/Barsch gehst und doch nen Hecht, Rapfen, Waller etc. fängst und ihn nicht verwerten möchtest bist du genauso betroffen.



Chris85m schrieb:


> und sanktionen werden aber wahrscheinlich eher die zu spüren bekommen die sich in der öffentlichkeit mit fängen brüsten...



Das denke ich zwar auch, aber der gewöhnliche Spaziergänger möchte vielleicht hier und da auch mal sein Gewissen erfrischen und was vermeintlich gutes tun. 



Chris85m schrieb:


> wir betreiben im moment alle ein wenig kaffeesatz leserei...



:m


----------



## MikeJJ (17. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

edit : gabs schonhttp://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/45_min/hintergrund/angeln601.html


----------



## TJ. (18. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

So langsamm wird's eigentlich mal zeit das anglerverbände reagieren und öffentlich solche Artikel wiederlegen.

Jetzt wird sogar durch den Verkauf von gummifischen fest gemacht das Zander zum Trophäenangeln gefangen werden.
Das der Zander einer der besten speißefische ist interessiert nicht.
Ein Wels mit 75kg bei 1,70 ist mir auch noch nicht begegnet.
War zu dem Artikel gedacht
http://www.zeit.de/2013/37/fisch-trophaee-tierquaelerei/seite-1

So langsam ist die ganze ******* was da verzapft wird nichtmehr lustig ich glaub ne Grundschulklasse bekommt besser recherchierte Berichte hin. Die Reporter gehören gekündigt.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Deep Down (18. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



TJ. schrieb:


> http://http://www.zeit.de/2013/37/fisch-trophaee-tierquaelerei/seite-1



@TJ
Nimm mal das erste http:/ raus, dann funzt der link!

Ach mach ich mal selbst gleich!

http://www.zeit.de/2013/37/fisch-trophaee-tierquaelerei/seite-1

Ach, hatten wir doch jetzt schon x-mal!|rolleyes


----------



## Gardenfly (18. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



TJ. schrieb:


> Jetzt wird sogar durch den Verkauf von gummifischen fest gemacht das Zander zum Trophäenangeln gefangen werden.



Das kommt weil es noch genug Nichtangler gibt die glauben das wir noch mit Weidenzweigen angeln.


----------



## snofla (18. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

soooooooo für Zwillbrock ist es jetzt amtlich, Anzeige durch Tante Petra

http://www.muensterlandzeitung.de/l...Tierquaelerei-am-Angelteich-an;art969,2129983


----------



## Rosi (18. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Fakt ist, daß es immer wieder solche Bilder von Anglern mit Riesenfischen geben wird. Ich denke dabei nicht nur an die Auflagen diverser Angelzeitschriften oder Klicks auf entsprechenden Videos. Persönlich konnte ich noch nie verstehen, wozu die Leute viel Zeit und Geld opfern für ein spektakuläres Angelfoto um den Fisch anschließend mit feuchten Fingern zurück zu setzen. Allerdings habe ich an der Ostsee freie Auswahl und an einem Angelteich sind Fische knapp. 

Doch warum werden *alle Angler* angezählt? Die meisten vergleichen die Preise für ihr Gerödel gegen gefangenen und verspeisten Fisch, wobei der erzielte Gewinn eher ins negative tendiert. Was in Gedanken mit schönen Stunden in der Natur ausgeglichen wird. Wo bleibt der Aspekt Gewässerpflege und Naturschutz? Wie würden so manche Gewässer aussehen ohne freiwillig geleistete Arbeitsstunden oder ohne Besatz? Und wo bleibt der Vergleich zu den großen Fischfangflotten? Ist doch wohl klar, daß nicht jeder Hering waidgerecht getötet wird, weil es nicht machbar wäre. Da schreit keiner nach Schmerzempfinden.


----------



## Petrusjünger (19. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Laut ja nochmals erfolgter Klarstellung des NDR soll der Angler ja so tun, als ob Fisch Schmerzen haben, wörtl.:
"Fische sollten so behandelt werden, als empfänden sie Schmerzen". 
Leider sagt der NDR aber nicht, wie man sich diese Behandlung im Angelalltag dann konkret vorstellt.

Eine Möglichkeit ist ja das Angeln aufzugeben, denn wer will schon Mitgeschöpfen nur zum Hobby Schmerzen zufügen?

Oder gibt es schon Schmerzmittel für Fische, die man dann z.B. schon in den Köder, z.B. in den Boilie, Pellett oder ins Grundfutter tun könnte? 

Wenn es ein neu entwickeltes Medikament gegen Fischschmerzen gibt, dann wäre das für Köderangler und isb. für  Teichangler sicher praktikabel. 

Aber was machen dann die ehrenwerten vorbildlichen Fliegenfischer, wie z.B. dieser Journalist Carsten Rau, die dem Fisch im Fliesswässer nur über die Trockenfliege oder Nymphe kaum ein wirksames Schmerzmittel verabreichen könnten?


----------



## Petrusjünger (19. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Für mich ist nach dem TV-Beitrag folgendes klar:

Neben dem Forschungsauftrag an die Pharmaindustrie und angeschl. Wissenschaft nach einem wirksamen Mittel gegen Schmerzen bei Fischen, (die isb. mit hochkonzentrierter Säure bespritzt wurden und dadurch erkennbare Stressysmptome zeigten, die eine Schmerzempfinden nicht ausschließen) sollte ein weiterer Forschungsauftrag an die Biologen und Züchter gerichtet werden, Fischsorten zu züchten, die eindeutig schmerzresistent sind (und selbst die fiesesten Attacken von tierversuchenden WissenschaftlerInnen ohne jegliche Regung wegstecken). 
Allein Deutschland mit seinen 4 Millionen Anglern und 80 Millionen Tier- und Naturschützern beweist ja, dass eine Nachfrage nach solchen Fischen besteht und technisch ist so eine Züchtung überhaupt kein Problem. 
Nachdem man dann das Angeln auf natürliche Fische bald sowieso verboten hat, Auslandsreisen aufgrund der Klimaschädlichkeit auch nicht mehr in Frage kommen, ist das Angeln auf diese schmerzfreien Großforellen in Angelparadiesen wie in Zwillbrock dann unsere Zukunft.

Ich freue mich schon die ganzen naserümpfenden Besserangler, die hier ja auch vertreten sind, dann dort mal zu treffen.


----------



## asa2012 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



snofla schrieb:


> soooooooo für Zwillbrock ist es jetzt amtlich, Anzeige durch Tante Petra
> 
> http://www.muensterlandzeitung.de/l...Tierquaelerei-am-Angelteich-an;art969,2129983



Es wäre nicht schlecht, wenn man hier am Ball bliebe, um die Grundlagen der NDR-Mani (oder war es Doku?) zu erfahren: Wie sieht das Datenmaterial aus, aus dem dann die Dokumentation entstand. In dem Zeitungsartikel führt der Betreiber von Zwillbook aus, daß kein aktuelles Material verwendet wurde (die Zustände seien also bereits abgestellt), sondern das Material sei aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen und falsch dargestellt. 

In einem früheren Beitrag von mir hatte ich die Manipulationsmöglichkeiten ja auch schon einmal skizziert.

Wenn man PETA googelt, taucht auch eine Seite auf mit dem Titel petatotettiere.de - kann man sich durchaus mal anschauen. 
Peta Deutschland behauptet nun seinerseits, dieses sei böswillig, nicht zutreffend 





> Um PETA USA in Verruf zu bringen, veröffentlichen diese Gruppen voreingenommene und falsche Informationen auf ihren Websites, darunter Zitate, die entweder schlichtweg falsch oder vollkommen aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen und irreführend sind oder anderweitig falsche Aussagen.


 und überhaupt könne man Peta doch nun nicht so darstellen. (Das ist auf der FAQ-Seite zu sehen - taucht auch beim Google-Suchbegriff petatotettiere auf). Ebenfalls beeilen sie sich, hinzuzufügen: Und überhaupt, Peta Deutschland hat natürlich mit Peta USA nichts, wirklich nichts zu tun.





> ..PETA Deutschland e.V. ist ein eigenständiger und rechtlich unabhängiger Verein und ist nicht für die Arbeit von PETA USA verantwortlich.



Wenn ich im Übrigen richtig informiert bin, sind alle Peta-Anzeigen letztlich ergebnislos eingestellt worden - aber Hauptsache, erstmal wurde ordentlich Aufsehen erzeugt.

Vielleicht sollte man das mal sammeln und auch als Seite im Netz zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Man sollte sich wirklich so ne Action-Cam kaufen - nicht um das Angeln, sondern jeden "Tierquäler"-Beleidiger live and direct filmen. 

Alles, was der so illegal Beleidigendes, Nötigendes und/oder Bedrohendes von sich gibt. In Farbe, Ton und voller Länge.

Dann erstmal ab zu den Cops damit und selbstverständlich auch überall ins Internet. Oder gleich auf ne eigene Page (www.terrorgegenangler.de oder so).

Sch*****egal, ob "Recht am eigenen Bild" oder son Kram - wenn Pranger, dann auch mal ganz kräftig und dreckig in Gegenrichtung. So dass es richtig weh tut.

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass solch Heilige ihre Beleidigungen ausstoßende Fresse massenhaft im Netz sehen wollen. Die haben ja auch Kinder, Nachbarn und nen Arbeitgeber. Ob nu illegal veröffentlicht oder nicht - was mal im Netz ist, bleibt im Netz. Und auf das kommts an, um richtig reinzuhauen. Dann wird auch bei denen mal wüst in Freizeit und Privatleben rumgepfuscht.

Wenn man das mal ne Weile flächendeckend bzw. bundesweit durchzieht und kräftigst Material sammelt, überlegen die sich dann 5mal, ob se übrhaupt noch n Angler anquatschen sollen.

Kann echt nicht sein mit den ganzen Affen. Schluss mit Kuschelkurs. Fight fire with fire.


----------



## Purist (19. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Warum schießt ihr euch dermaßen auf diese "Organisation" ein?
Die wollen Aufmerksamkeit, um ihr Geschäftsmodell am Laufen zuhalten, nichts weiteres, und jede Beschäftigung mit dem Verein ist nur Beleg dafür, dass sie die auch bekommen. 

Eigentlich muss man die Medien angehen, die denen eine derart große Bedeutung einräumen, statt einmal darüber zu berichten, wie dieser Verein unsere Gerichte für seine Propagandazwecke benutzt oder einmal hinterfragen wie "Nicht-Tier-Schädigend" es sich in Industrieländern wirklich leben lässt, nämlich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Diese antispeziesistischen Spinner sollten der Welt einen Gefallen tun und sich selbst die Rübe wegblasen.

Dann werden Flora und Fauna zumindest schonmal von ein paar humanoiden Existenzen weniger belästigt. Das wäre konsequent.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Purist schrieb:


> Warum schießt ihr euch dermaßen auf diese "Organisation" ein?





Weil die ihren Spaß und ihr Auskommen auf unsere Kosten haben!


----------



## mokki (19. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Wir Angler sind aber auch selber Schuld. Weil wir solche Aktionen noch mit Interviews unterstützen, selber fragwürdige Videos online stellen und untereinander so zerissen sind, das eine einheitliche Darstellung unmöglich ist.
Solch schwarze Schafe wie die aus dem Interview kann sich keine Szene erlauben. Stellt euch Jäger vor, die sich dabei filmen lassen, wie se lebendig einen Hasen kehlen. Das würden diese Jungs niemals zeigen. Aber wir Angler sind so naiv jeden Scheiss auch noch publik zu machen. 
So wie dieser Kollege hier: Der rennt allen Ernstes mit nem lebenden Fisch direkt zur Zeitung: 

Wir müssen uns wirklich mal hinterfragen und mehr zusammenhalten, die richtigen Leute in die entscheidenen Ämter wählen und dann aktiv die positiven Seiten unseres Hobbys vermarkten. Deshalb  wirklich mal ein Appell an alle: Passt ein wenig auf, was ihr am Wasser  macht, denkt drüber nach was ihr postet und was für Bilder ihr zeigt  und seht zu das die Anglerschaft in der Öffentlichkeit ordentlich  dasteht. Sonst ist irgendwann der Tag gekommen, das wir alle unsere  Ruten in die Tonne hauen können.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1231246_605253659526773_113677470_n.jpg


----------



## Desperados (19. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Wie sieht es eigentlich bezüglich Gegenanzeigen gegen Peta aus ? Bin mir zwar nicht sicher, aber die Anzeige von wegen "dein papa tötet tiere" die auf ihrer seite zu finden ist, ruft die nicht Kinder dazu auf eine Straftat zu begehen (sachbeschädigung) ? Desweiteren handelt es sich doch mindestens um Volksaufhetzung gegen eine Minderheit, ausserdem Beleidung und Rufmord, da nicht differenziert wird sondern alles Angler angegriffen werden. Würde es da nicht ausreichen wenn eine einzige Person in Deutschland dies Anzeigen würde ?


----------



## Taxidermist (19. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> So wie dieser Kollege hier: Der rennt allen Ernstes mit nem lebenden Fisch direkt zur Zeitung:


Wat für'n Spacko!
Ist aber leider nur einer von vielen in unseren Reihen!

Jürgen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Desperados schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich bezüglich Gegenanzeigen gegen Peta aus ? Bin mir zwar nicht sicher, aber die Anzeige von wegen "dein papa tötet tiere" die auf ihrer seite zu finden ist, ruft die nicht Kinder dazu auf eine Straftat zu begehen (sachbeschädigung) ? Desweiteren handelt es sich doch mindestens um Volksaufhetzung gegen eine Minderheit, ausserdem Beleidung und Rufmord, da nicht differenziert wird sondern alles Angler angegriffen werden. Würde es da nicht ausreichen wenn eine einzige Person in Deutschland dies Anzeigen würde ?


 
Meines Wissens nach hatte ernie1973 das bereits versucht und Anzeige gegen PETA erstattet. Wurde abgewiesen mit der Begründung freier Meinungsäußerung.

@ernie: Erinnere ich mich da richtig?


----------



## CRegenschein (19. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Desperados schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich bezüglich Gegenanzeigen gegen Peta aus ? Bin mir zwar nicht sicher, aber die Anzeige von wegen "dein papa tötet tiere" die auf ihrer seite zu finden ist, ruft die nicht Kinder dazu auf eine Straftat zu begehen (sachbeschädigung) ? Desweiteren handelt es sich doch mindestens um Volksaufhetzung gegen eine Minderheit, ausserdem Beleidung und Rufmord, da nicht differenziert wird sondern alles Angler angegriffen werden. Würde es da nicht ausreichen wenn eine einzige Person in Deutschland dies Anzeigen würde ?



Eine Anzeige bzgl. dieser Aktion würde ich sehr begrüßen. 

Hier geht es in der Tat sehr stark in Richtung Verhetzung (d. i. Aufruf zu Straftaten, Verleumdung, usw.) und nicht zuletzt um Manipulation von Kindern und Jugendlichen. Ich recherchiere zu diesem Thema.

Ich denke sogar, dass eine Anzeige gute Aussichten auf Erfolg haben würde, da hier keine Satire oder Kunstfreiheit im Spiel ist. 

CRegenschein


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach hatte ernie1973 das bereits versucht und Anzeige gegen PETA erstattet. Wurde abgewiesen mit der Begründung freier Meinungsäußerung.



Kann man nicht andernorts nochmal Anzeige erstatten?
Da ist ne andere Staatsanwaltschaft zugange und hat evtl. keine voreingenommenen PETrA Mitglieder zu sitzen.|kopfkrat


----------



## CRegenschein (19. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kann man nicht andernorts nochmal Anzeige erstatten?
> Da ist ne andere Staatsanwaltschaft zugange und hat evtl. keine voreingenommenen PETrA Mitglieder zu sitzen.|kopfkrat



Gerichtsstand ist in der Regel der Ort der beklagten juristischen Person... 

CRegenschein


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



CRegenschein schrieb:


> Gerichtsstand ist in der Regel der Ort der beklagten juristischen Person...



Achso.
Da hab ich keine Ahnung von aber das ist ja blöd.
PETrA hat sich sicher dort breitgemacht wo man ihnen freundlich gesonnen ist.|kopfkrat
Oder gar ein Mitglied zu sitzen hat/hingesetzt hat?|kopfkrat


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



CRegenschein schrieb:


> Gerichtsstand ist in der Regel der Ort der beklagten juristischen Person...
> 
> CRegenschein


 
Das kann uns doch unser "Boardjurist" ernie bestimmt ganz genau erklären. |wavey:


----------



## Zoddl (19. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Zum Thema Anzeige:
Lest euch doch mal  diesen (kurzen) heise - Artikel durch:
Holocaust-Kampagne bleibt verboten

Landgericht->Kammergericht->Bundesverfassungsgericht->*Europäischer Gerichtshof für Menschenrechte*
Letzterer weil die Truppe ihr Recht auf freie Meinungsäusserung verletzt sah.


Die mediale Bühne (Presse + TV), die ihnen in der Anfangsphase dieser Verfahren geboten wurde, hat mich Sicherheit mal nebenbei für ein deutliches mehr an Spendengeldern gesorgt.


----------



## Aal-Rounder (19. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Wie schwach von NDR! Jetzt haben die den Thread im NDR-Forum geschlossen. Kritik ist nicht mehr erwünscht.....lol

http://www.ndr.de/apps/php/forum/showthread.php?t=89238&page=23


----------



## kati48268 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Aal-Rounder schrieb:


> Wie schwach von NDR! Jetzt haben die den Thread im NDR-Forum geschlossen. Kritik ist nicht mehr erwünscht.....lol
> 
> http://www.ndr.de/apps/php/forum/showthread.php?t=89238&page=23


Zitat:
" _Redaktion *und Autor* haben mehrfach und ausführlich Stellung genommen"_
Ja ne, is klar #d


----------



## Franz_16 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

hat nochmal jemand den link zum Artikel in der Zeit zur Hand?


----------



## Zoddl (19. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Bitteschön:
http://www.zeit.de/2013/37/fisch-trophaee-tierquaelerei


----------



## asa2012 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Aal-Rounder schrieb:


> Wie schwach von NDR! Jetzt haben die den Thread im NDR-Forum geschlossen. Kritik ist nicht mehr erwünscht.....lol
> 
> http://www.ndr.de/apps/php/forum/showthread.php?t=89238&page=23



Vielleicht kann man das auch anders sehen: Zu viele haben sich halt dahingehend geäußert, das im NDR-Beitrag die Sachverhalte unangemessen und falsch dargestellt wurden.

Selber schuld! 

Vielleicht hätten mehr Leute mit der Meinung vertreten sein sollen, daß die Angler durch die Bank verantwortungslose Scheusale sind, dann wäre es wohl auch weiter gegangen.

Nur "Mann beißt Hund" ist eine Nachricht - Angler und Verantwortungsbewußtsein: geht ja gar nicht. Da suchen wir uns lieber eine andere Leser/Zuschauerschaft..So wie der Strom aus der Steckdose kommt, kommen die Gebühren ja auch automatisch rein, öffentlich/rechtlich halt.


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Hallo!

Na wie gut das jetzt auch noch die Peta mit im Boot ist!
Vielen Dank an den NDR! Dicht machen diesen Sender aber ganz schnell!

Gruß Walleyehunter69


----------



## asa2012 (22. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Walleyehunter69 schrieb:


> ..Na wie gut das jetzt auch noch die Peta mit im Boot ist!
> Vielen Dank an den NDR! Dicht machen diesen Sender aber ganz schnell!..



Nur mal so als Vergleich mit früheren Zeiten:

In den frühen 80ern, als ich noch in Schleswig-Holstein lebte, brachte der NDR mal einen ziemlich beeindruckenden halbstündigen Beitrag zum Thema Wasserqualität der Kieler Förde (vielleicht erinnert sich noch jemand daran?). 

Er lief so ab: 
Zu Beginn wurde ein Dorsch in ein Aquarium mit Wasser aus der Kieler Förde gesetzt. Danach kamen Experten zu Wort, Studien wurden zitiert, Zahlen wurden genannt etc. Angekündigt wurde, den Fisch nach 30 Minuten erneut zu zeigen.

Tatsächlich war der Fisch nach 30 Minuten tot und trieb mit dem Bauch nach oben leblos im Aquarium.

Recht drastisch, "gelebter" Tierschutz irgendwie...


----------



## Gardenfly (22. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



asa2012 schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Vergleich mit früheren Zeiten:
> 
> In den frühen 80ern, als ich noch in Schleswig-Holstein lebte, brachte der NDR mal einen ziemlich beeindruckenden halbstündigen Beitrag zum Thema Wasserqualität der Kieler Förde (vielleicht erinnert sich noch jemand daran?).
> 
> ...



Der Bericht kam, glaube ich ein Tag vor einer Wahl bei der die Grünen viele Stimmen holten.


----------



## zanderzone (23. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Das ärgert mich alles so maßlos! Wir werden hier "ALLE" als die größten Verbrecher und Tierquäler hingestellt!! Das ist einfach unglaublich.
Dieser Kleinhaus ist sowas von hohl, dass glaubt ja kein Mensch! Stellt sich da hin als ob er der Heroturtel wär und er weiß ganz genau, dass das ilegal ist, was da an seinen Teichen läuft. Ich hoffe dem machen se die Teiche dicht und wir haben unsere Ruhe. Die Sache kommt nämlich jetzt erst richtig ins Rollen. Erst sind die kommerziellen Anlagen dran und dann gehts weiter bei den kleinen Anglern.


----------



## jaykop (24. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Hallo!
Gerade in der NDR-Mediathek gefunden -ein etwas idyl*lischeres Bild der "Bezahlangelei". 

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/d ... ge323.html

Grüße Jakob


----------



## W-Lahn (24. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



jaykop schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Gerade in der NDR-Mediathek gefunden -ein etwas idyl*lischeres Bild der "Bezahlangelei".
> 
> http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/d ... ge323.html
> ...



Einseitige Berichterstattung kann man dem NDR dann wohl nicht vorwerfen


----------



## Kauli11 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

@ zanderzone,

die Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt schon gegen den Betreiber des FoPu.

Nach meiner Meinung haben die Leute im FoPu und der Reporter,der gesamten Anglerschaft mit diesem Bericht einen Bärendienst erwiesen.


----------



## Jamdoumo (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



mokki schrieb:


> Wir Angler sind aber auch selber Schuld. Weil wir solche Aktionen noch mit Interviews unterstützen, selber fragwürdige Videos online stellen und untereinander so zerissen sind, das eine einheitliche Darstellung unmöglich ist.
> Solch schwarze Schafe wie die aus dem Interview kann sich keine Szene erlauben. Stellt euch Jäger vor, die sich dabei filmen lassen, wie se lebendig einen Hasen kehlen. Das würden diese Jungs niemals zeigen. Aber wir Angler sind so naiv jeden Scheiss auch noch publik zu machen.
> So wie dieser Kollege hier: Der rennt allen Ernstes mit nem lebenden Fisch direkt zur Zeitung:
> 
> ...


 
Den Angelschein zu bekommen ist geradezu lächerlich. Erstens zu einfach und zweitens vorallem zu billig!So hast du jeden Deppen der sich 3 fischarten merken kann und weiss wie man ne Moulinette bedient am Wasser sitzen...."Gib nem Affen ne Pistole und der erschiesst sich...ists meistens nicht der Affe schuld!" Schwarzangelei oder das Verhalten am Wasser wird nicht wirklich überall kontrolliert. Jeder macht was er will und das immer weiter.Das ist das Thema!Aber vielleicht ist die NDR-Doku ein Anfang! Hoffentlich!


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Den Angelschein zu bekommen ist geradezu lächerlich. Erstens zu einfach und zweitens vorallem zu billig!



#d:r
Nicht für jeden ist es einfach!
Angeln ist ein Hobby für die Masse und soll es auch bleiben!
Jeder der nach höheren Preisen(und schwererer Prüfung) schreit, kann doch dort angeln wo es viel kostet und ihn der gemeine Pöbel nicht belästigt!

Hier mal ein Beispiel für gute Berichterstattung::m
http://newsticker.sueddeutsche.de/list/id/1496998


----------



## kati48268 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Es wird halt immer ignoriert, dass es in allen anderen Länder ohne Prüfung (besser!) funktioniert, weil Angeln so deutlich stärker in der Gesellschaft verankert wird (auch bei den Nichtanglern).
Aber Jamdoumo spiegelt das Denken vieler wieder; es geht ihnen nicht um Wissen & sicheres Handling, sondern um den erschwerten Zugang zum Angeln; purer Egoismus.

Dieser Thread ist aber _keine Prüfungsdiskussion_, dazu gibt es andere: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335

Wobei das mit der Doku (Threadthema!) eh nix zu tun hat, denn die kritisierten Angler waren geprüfte Angler.

Der Thread ist lang, ja, trotzdem vielleicht mal lesen um was es geht und was bisher diskutiert wurde, bevor man sein Statement einfach so abkotzt.


----------



## Jamdoumo (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> #d:r
> Nicht für jeden ist es einfach!
> Angeln ist eine Hobby für die Masse und soll es auch bleiben!
> Jeder der nach höheren Preisen(und schwererer Prüfung) schreit, kann doch dort angeln wo es viel kostet und ihn der gemeine Pöbel nicht belästigt!
> ...


 
Gute Berichterstattung oder positive Berichterstattung? Was ein "Hobby für die Massen" bedeutet sehe und erlebe ich täglich am Rhein. Die im NDR-Bericht gezeigte Thematik Angelteiche ist in meinen Augen nur die Spitze des Eisberges.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Gute Berichterstattung oder positive Berichterstattung? Was ein "Hobby für die Massen" bedeutet sehe und erlebe ich täglich am Rhein. Die im NDR-Bericht gezeigte Thematik Angelteiche ist in meinen Augen nur die Spitze des Eisberges.




Lies mal den ganzen Trööt.
Dann wirst du schnell merken, dass man sich als Angler selbst das Wasser abgräbt wenn man dafür ist Teile davon zu verbieten.

"Die Freiheit stirbt zentimeterweise - dein Zentimeter ist auch irgendwann dran!"

Ansonsten hat Kati ja gerade schon Richtiges geschrieben.


----------



## antonio (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Jamdoumo, wenn du elitär angeln willst, kauf dir ein gewässer und gib nur karten an von dir für gut befundene angler aus gegen entsprechend horrende gebühren.

antonio


----------



## Jamdoumo (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Es geht mir nicht darum irgendetwas zu verbieten!Erschwerter Zugang, ja definitiv. Verstärkte Kontrollen, ja definitiv.  Das hat aber in meinen Augen nichts damit zu tun aus dem Angeln ein elitäres Hobby machen zu wollen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Gute Berichterstattung oder positive Berichterstattung?



Hatte ich übersehen....

GUTE BERICHTERSTATTUNG - weil sie nicht voreingenommen ein Ziel verfolgt(nämlich Angler zu diffamieren)!



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Es geht mir nicht darum irgendetwas zu  verbieten!Erschwerter Zugang, ja definitiv. Verstärkte Kontrollen, ja  definitiv.  Das hat aber in meinen Augen nichts damit zu tun aus dem  Angeln ein elitäres Hobby machen zu wollen.



Genau darauf läuft der egoistischen Gedanke des erschwerten Zugangs aber hinaus.
Mehr Kontrollen sind OK, solange sich an den Ver- und Geboten nix ändert.


----------



## Fin (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Den Angelschein zu bekommen ist geradezu lächerlich. Erstens zu einfach und zweitens vorallem zu billig!



Gerade der Jagdschein zeigt das diese Aussage völlig falsch ist. |uhoh:


----------



## Pacman1710 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Den Angelschein zu bekommen ist geradezu lächerlich. Erstens zu einfach und zweitens vorallem zu billig!So hast du jeden Deppen der sich 3 fischarten merken kann und weiss wie man ne Moulinette bedient am Wasser sitzen...."Gib nem Affen ne Pistole und der erschiesst sich...ists meistens nicht der Affe schuld!" Schwarzangelei oder das Verhalten am Wasser wird nicht wirklich überall kontrolliert. Jeder macht was er will und das immer weiter.Das ist das Thema!Aber vielleicht ist die NDR-Doku ein Anfang! Hoffentlich!


 
Du bist also der Meinung, das "dumme" oder "nicht so gut betuchte" Angler schlechter mit der Kreatur Fisch umgehen als andere???? Wer hat dir denn dieses Floh ins Ohr gesetzt?#d#d

Solch Überheblichkeit hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen!!!!#q


Gruß Pac


----------



## Bobster (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Fin schrieb:


> Gerade der Jagdschein zeigt das diese Aussage völlig falsch ist. |uhoh:


 
Kapier ich jetzt nicht |kopfkrat


----------



## Fin (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Bobster schrieb:


> Kapier ich jetzt nicht |kopfkrat



Er findet den Angelschein zu billig und zu einfach. Der Jagdschein hingegen ist teurer, aufwändiger etc.! Dennoch bekommt jeder "Dulli" genauso den Schein. Und die Idiotenquote ist nicht niedriger als beim Angeln. Es Angeln bloß mehr Menschen. Soll heißen 8 von 10 Anglern benehmen sich am Wasser und 8 von 10 Jägern benehmen sich in Wald und Wiese. Bezogen auf die Reportage siehts bei den Jägern eher schlimmer bzw. genauso aus oder? Schmerzempfinden der Tiere, Trophäenjagd...
Und die Geschichten am Jägerstammtisch spielen in einer ganz anderen Liga. Aber wollte jetzt nicht vom Thema abweichen. Schwarze Schafe gibts überall und hat nichts mit dem Geld oder Aufwand zu tun.

Edit:Wobei ich da auch nicht richtig liege. Evtl. ist doch ein Zusammenhang zu erkennen. Bloß ein anderer...! Der Landwirt der Wildschäden verhindern will (falscher Jäger), der Zahnarzt der einfach was schießen will (richtiger Jäger) = weil mehr Geld und Studium. Die Tendenz zur Trophäenjagd steigt mit dem Einkommen...hmm


----------



## Sharpo (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Fin schrieb:


> Er findet den Angelschein zu billig und zu einfach. Der Jagdschein hingegen ist teurer, aufwändiger etc.! Dennoch bekommt jeder "Dulli" genauso den Schein. Und die Idiotenquote ist nicht niedriger als beim Angeln. Es Angeln bloß mehr Menschen. Soll heißen 8 von 10 Anglern benehmen sich am Wasser und 8 von 10 Jägern benehmen sich in Wald und Wiese. Bezogen auf die Reportage siehts bei den Jägern eher schlimmer bzw. genauso aus oder? Schmerzempfinden der Tiere, Trophäenjagd...
> Und die Geschichten am Jägerstammtisch spielen in einer ganz anderen Liga. Aber wollte jetzt nicht vom Thema abweichen. Schwarze Schafe gibts überall und hat nichts mit dem Geld oder Aufwand zu tun.



Nicht jeder Jäger hat ein eigenes Revier um zu jagen.
Aber im schönen Osten dieses Landes soll man ähnlich jagen dürfen wie wir Angler. Tageskarte kaufen und los gehts.

Aber Deppen gibts es hüben und drüben.
Geh zur Jagd und Hund.   Das die Jäger ihre Knarre nicht mitbringen ist alles.


----------



## Fin (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nicht jeder Jäger hat ein eigenes Revier um zu jagen.



Ja und? Nicht jeder Angler hat einen eigenen Teich. 

Wollte auch nur den Vergleich zwecks der Prüfung(+Kosten) anbringen. Das schützt vor garnichts. Im Gegenteil....


----------



## Sharpo (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Fin schrieb:


> Ja und? Nicht jeder Angler hat einen eigenen Teich.
> 
> Wollte auch nur den Vergleich zwecks der Prüfung(+Kosten) anbringen. Das schützt vor garnichts. Im Gegenteil....



Korrekt.
Mittlerweile ist es sogar so," jeder" der Knete hat will Jäger werden.
In manchen Gesellschaften gehört das zum guten Ton.
Kenn da auch so einige, dass die sich noch net in den Fuss geschossen...
Und jedes Jahr 1x in den Wildpark fahren und einen auf Schlau machen.


----------



## Bobster (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Geh zur Jagd und Hund. Das die Jäger ihre Knarre nicht mitbringen ist alles.


 
Alles klar-Danke ...haben fertig


----------



## gründler (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ich liebe das Landleben.......

Jauchegruben Misthaufen (Voll mit Würmern) BGA's Sauen im Mais Hirsche im Raps nen paar Teiche hinter der Scheune was willste mehr......

Ps: Ich kenne auch ganz viele die nen """Jagdschein""" besitzen ^^ Insider!




#h#h#h


----------



## Daniel SN (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Das habe ich grad bei FB erhalten. 
Ich finds gut.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Schlecht zu erkennen.
Was steht da?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Bitte einfach kurz schildern, was Sache ist - Dokumente etc., gerade auch von fremden Seiten, darf man nicht einfügen.


----------



## Jamdoumo (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Pacman1710 schrieb:


> Du bist also der Meinung, das &quot;dumme&quot; oder &quot;nicht so gut betuchte&quot; Angler schlechter mit der Kreatur Fisch umgehen als andere???? Wer hat dir denn dieses Floh ins Ohr gesetzt?#d#d
> 
> Solch Überheblichkeit hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen!!!!#q
> 
> ...


 
Es ging um die Wertigkeit des Scheines um sonst nichts! Nicht um Betuchtheit oder geistige Fähigkeiten. Schlichtweg um den Aufwand.  Ein Paar meiner Einträge wurden in den &quot;Fischereiprüfungs-Thread&quot; geschoben! Also ruhig weiter atmen!


----------



## Fr33 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Das Stück Papier mit dem Foto drinnen hat für mich keine besondere Wertigkeit .... und das am Grad der finanz. Ausgaben damit zu untermalen macht auch keinen Sinn


----------



## Jamdoumo (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Das Stück Papier mit dem Foto drinnen hat für mich keine besondere Wertigkeit .... und das am Grad der finanz. Ausgaben damit zu untermalen macht auch keinen Sinn


 
Also nochmaler Ursprung meines Gedanken ist wenn man den Zugang zum Angelschein erschwert in dem man z.B. die Vorbereitungskurse verlängert (Kati hat ja schon richtig geschrieben, die gezeigten Angler waren geprüfte Angler - aber was hats gebracht? In den Kopf wollten sie dem Stör stechen) und so den Aufwand erhöht, die Prüfung erschwert, Vorbereitungskurse ausweiten, sich doch vieles beeinflussen ließe. Dadurch würden sich natürlich die Kosten erhöhen. Die Wertigkeit des Scheins würde m.M.n. enorm steigen. Und dies gepaart mit strengeren Kontrollen....Meint Ihr nicht, dass sich so sicherlich der ein oder andere es sich zweimal überlegt was er macht und wie er sich am Wasser verhält?Würde ich fordern der Angelschein soll 5000 EUR kosten dann könnte ich den Vorwurf des Egoistmus und die Forderung nach elitärem Hobby nachvollziehen. Aber darum gehts hier gerade nicht!


----------



## Fin (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Das Stück Papier mit dem Foto drinnen hat für mich keine besondere Wertigkeit .... und das am Grad der finanz. Ausgaben damit zu untermalen macht auch keinen Sinn



Das Verhalten am Wasser bzw. der Umgang mit der Kreatur "Fisch" hängt vom Einkommen bzw. Prüfungsaufwand ab. Mehr Fragen zum ankreuzen = *weniger Müll am Angelplatz*. Mehr Kosten für den Schein = *weniger* *unfachmännisches Verhalten* beim Versorgen des Fisches. Ganz klar oder? Wobei er nicht ganz falsch liegt. Für den Fisch und das Gewässer würde die Zahl der Angler schon eine Rolle spielen. Aber das hat nichts mit der Prüfung zu tun.


----------



## antonio (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

und warum soll die wertigkeit des scheins erhöht werden?
warum soll man den zugang erschweren?
die schwarzen schafe sortiert man damit nicht aus.
diese sortierst du nur, wie du ja auch erkannt hast, durch kontrollen aus.
überall funktioniert es , nur hier soll man einen hochwertigen schein brauchen?

antonio


----------



## Fr33 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Woher weiss man, ob die gezeigten Angler alle nen gültigen Schein haben... ich habe den Bericht vom NDR gesehen und da hat keiner den Schein vorgezeigt.... nur weil die an der Anglage angeln, müssen die nicht umbedingt im Besitz eines gültigen Fischereinscheines sein....

Aber es bringt doch nix die Lehrgänge zu verlängern und damit zu verteuern. Mein Kumpel macht gerade den Schein und ich lerne ab und an etwas mit ihm. Und ich maße mir an, dass es stark vom Kursleiter abhängt, was gelehrt und gezeigt wird.

In seinem Fall, hatte der Kursleiter nen toten Karpfen besorgt und am Objekt das korrekte Betäuben und Töten erklärt!

Fehlverhalten müssen unterbunden werden... und das schafft man eben nur mit ordentlichen Kontrollen am Fischwasser! Da kannst du vorher noch so viel zeigen....Lehren und unnötig die Theoriephasen verlängern..... beim Führerschein klappt ja auch nicht, und der kostet je nach Bundesland mit den Standartstunden schon an die 2.000€ !


----------



## Jamdoumo (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Es scheinen ja hier im Board auch ausschliesslich naturverbundene Angler zu sein. Zumindest hat hier noch keiner nen Thread eröffnet "Umweltverschmutzer und Tierquäler aus Leidenschaft"!Ich bin wirklich der Meinung, dass jemand der es wirklich ernst meint mit dem Thema Angeln und allen Gesetzen, Ge- und Verboten gerne Bereit ist einen höheren Zeitaufwand auf sich zu nehmen um den Angelschein zu erhalten. Lernerei fällt nicht schwer weil man sich gerne mitd em Stoff auseinander setzt. Es ist der Gedanke rund um das Thema angeln der zählen sollte. Die höhrern Kosten die eine umfangreichere Vorbereitung mit sich bringt ist dann das zweite Zünglein an der Waage die diejenigen die sich nicht ernsthaft um Hege und Pflege, Artenschutz usw scheren davon abhält einen Angelschein zu machen.Natürlich wird es auch unter denjenigen die den Schein dann noch machen die geben die einfach unbelehrbar sind und trotzdem die Sau raus lassen. Genauso werden die, die den Schein aufgrund des hohen Aufwandes und den etwas höhrern Kosten nicht machen evtl dann Schwarzangeln gehen. So what? dann sollten die besseren Kontrollen fassen, die ich ebenfalls angesprochen habe. Fischwilderei ist ja auch nicht gerade billig. Und jetzt dürft ihr mir gerne weiter schreiben wie falsch ich liege, wie unmöglich meine Meinung ist oder Eure Patentlösung vorstellen!


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ich plädiere auch für strengere, flächendeckere, aber deutlich "hochwertigere" Kontrollen. Von neutralen Leuten mit Sachverstand auf dem neuesten Stand.

Vor allem wäre es in Verbindung damit auch mal sehr schön, wenn manch Verein seine Bestimmungen auf den Karten klarer bzw. unmissverständlich formulieren könnte.

Dann gibts z. B. keine Diskussionen mehr, wenn da "Blinker verboten" draufsteht, man mit Tauwurm am Dropshot fischt und dann nen Gong kassiert. 

Weil "Blinker verboten" offenbar in Wirklichkeit "Spinnangeln verboten" heißt. 

Ich lege sowas jedoch sozusagen großzügig freiwillig als "Kunstköder verboten" aus (und gehe nicht etwa her und fische mit Wobbler/Gummifisch und sage dann "das ist kein Blinker").

Viel Ärger könnte vermieden werden, wenn manches einfach präziser formuliert wäre und auch moderne Methoden berücksichtigt.

Wenn da z. B. klar draufstehen würde "Spinnangeln und jegliche Kunstköder inklusive Finesse-Rigs sowie Naturköder an Finesserigs verboten", wäre der Fall von vorn herein sonnenklar. 

Man wüsste ganz genau, was man darf und was nicht. Und dann nicht mit dem Vereins-Kontroletti über schwammiges Gelaber bzw. Regeln mit Interpretationszwang diskutieren müssen.

Denn auch sowas macht alles andere als Bock und lässt Kontrollen in unnötigen Stress ausarten. Wenn schon Regeln, dann bitte auch klar formuliert. Und nicht irgendwie Wischiwaschi und dann motzen.

Und wenn man dann kontrolliert wird, hätte ich gerne einen freundlichen und kompetenten Menschen vor mir. Der fähig ist, das ihm "Gebotene" sachlich zu beurteilen.

Und nicht nen planlosen Steinzeit-Uhu, der sich in seiner Machtposition gefällt, schon rein aus Prinzip stier drauf ist und einen als legalen Jahreskartenangler (= Feind per se, da ja kein Vereinsmitglied) stresst. Aber bei Schwarzanglern, die n Kopf größer sind als er, schleunigst den Schwanz einzieht.

Da könnte man fast meinen, die schwammigen Formulierungen sind mit Absicht so, damit solche Leute auf jeden Fall was zu meckern finden. Dann können sie ihr mangelndes Durchgreifen und ihre Feigheit in echten Problemfällen wenigstens mit "allgemein großem Engagement" (= Maul bei sich anständig verhaltenden Leuten nutzlos fusslig quatschen) verbal pseudokompensieren.

Trägt nicht unbedingt zum guten Ruf von Kontrolleuren bei, sowas.

Wenn sich was tun soll, müssen Kontrolleure und Angler IMO sinnvoll zusammenarbeiten und sich gegenseitig respektieren. 

Allerdings frage ich mich, wie das mit verknöcherten, beratungsresistenten Generalverdachts-Geriatrikern gehen soll.

Wenn gescheit und kompetent kontrolliert wird, brauchts IMO weder höhere Kosten noch nen erschwerten Zugang. Denn beides halte ich für unsozial und elitenfördernd.


----------



## antonio (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Es scheinen ja hier im Board auch ausschliesslich naturverbundene Angler zu sein. Zumindest hat hier noch keiner nen Thread eröffnet "Umweltverschmutzer und Tierquäler aus Leidenschaft"!Ich bin wirklich der Meinung, dass jemand der es wirklich ernst meint mit dem Thema Angeln und allen Gesetzen, Ge- und Verboten gerne Bereit ist einen höheren Zeitaufwand auf sich zu nehmen um den Angelschein zu erhalten. Lernerei fällt nicht schwer weil man sich gerne mitd em Stoff auseinander setzt. Es ist der Gedanke rund um das Thema angeln der zählen sollte. Die höhrern Kosten die eine umfangreichere Vorbereitung mit sich bringt ist dann das zweite Zünglein an der Waage die diejenigen die sich nicht ernsthaft um Hege und Pflege, Artenschutz usw scheren davon abhält einen Angelschein zu machen.Natürlich wird es auch unter denjenigen die den Schein dann noch machen die geben die einfach unbelehrbar sind und trotzdem die Sau raus lassen. Genauso werden die, die den Schein aufgrund des hohen Aufwandes und den etwas höhrern Kosten nicht machen evtl dann Schwarzangeln gehen. So what? dann sollten die besseren Kontrollen fassen, die ich ebenfalls angesprochen habe. Fischwilderei ist ja auch nicht gerade billig. Und jetzt dürft ihr mir gerne weiter schreiben wie falsch ich liege, wie unmöglich meine Meinung ist oder Eure Patentlösung vorstellen!



was hat ein angler mit hege zu tun, das ist aufgabe des gewässerbewirtschafters und der stellt dementsprechend regeln auf, die der angler zu befolgen hat.

antonio


----------



## Jamdoumo (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Antonio, ich wünsche Dir nach wie vor gute Besserung!


----------



## Deep Down (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



antonio schrieb:


> was hat ein angler mit hege zu tun, das ist aufgabe des gewässerbewirtschafters und der stellt dementsprechend regeln auf, die der angler zu befolgen hat.
> 
> antonio



Und in den meisten Fällen ist der Gewässerbewirtschafter der Verein und wenn nicht, ist ihm zumindestens über den Pachtvertrag die Hege übertragen worden. So im Wesentlichen alle mir diesbezüglich bekannten Vertragstexte. Auch Mustertexte zur Pacht des Fischereirechtes enthalten bereits derartige Formulierungen. 

Die Hegeverpflichtung beschränkt sich dabei nicht auf den Vorstand an sich oder die Mitgliedschaft insgesamt, sondern trifft jedes einzelne Vereinsmitglied. 
Das einzelne Vereinsmitglied hat sich natürlich danach zu richten, was die Vereinssatzung und Beschlüsse der Mitgliederversammlung oder des Vorstandes betreffen. Das schliesst aber gerade nicht aus, dass das einzelne Vereinsmitglied im Rahmen und Umsetzung dieser (z.B. Hege-)Zielsetzung auch selbst Entscheidungen treffen kann.


----------



## antonio (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Und in den meisten Fällen ist der Gewässerbewirtschafter der Verein und wenn nicht, ist ihm zumindestens über den Pachtvertrag die Hege übertragen worden. So im Wesentlichen alle mir diesbezüglich bekannten Vertragstexte. Auch Mustertexte zur Pacht des Fischereirechtes enthalten bereits derartige Formulierungen.
> 
> Die Hegeverpflichtung beschränkt sich dabei nicht auf den Vorstand an sich oder die Mitgliedschaft insgesamt, sondern trifft jedes einzelne Vereinsmitglied.
> Das einzelne Vereinsmitglied hat sich natürlich danach zu richten, was die Vereinssatzung und Beschlüsse der Mitgliederversammlung oder des Vorstandes betreffen. Das schliesst aber gerade nicht aus, dass das einzelne Vereinsmitglied im Rahmen und Umsetzung dieser (z.B. Hege-)Zielsetzung auch selbst Entscheidungen treffen kann.



richtig der verein und falsch nicht jedes einzelne mitglied.
wenn man im verein fußballspieler ist, braucht man auch keine trainerlizenz.
und der angler muß nicht in einem verein sein.

antonio


----------



## Franky (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Du liegst damit solange "richtig", wie die "Lust" zu Angeln negativ mit dem Aufwand dazu korrelliert!
Weiter schließt Du im Zweifel diejenigen aus, die sich regelkonform am Wasser verhalten werden und triffst m. E. eine negativ auffallende Minderheit!
Als nächstes (s. o.) besteht die Gefahr, dass Schwarzangelei/Fischdiebstahl bei deutschen Gerichten "explosionsartig" häufig verhandelt werden und quasi als "Volkssport" angesehen wird - und da ist dann irgendwo ein Fehler im System, wenn das ganze inflationär wird.
Eine Patentlösung gegen schwarze Schafe gibt es m. E. nicht. Da kann nur (und ich habe das schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben) jeder Fall einzeln betrachtet und einzeln (streng) bestraft werden.
Und davon mal ab - nicht jeder Schwarzangler benimmt sich am Wasser wie "die Axt im Walde"!


----------



## Fin (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> "Umweltverschmutzer und Tierquäler aus Leidenschaft"!



Ja "Leidenschaft" kann man nun aber schlecht in einem Vorbereitungskurs vermitteln oder? Und betrachte mal deine Aussagen genauer. Tierquäler sind alle Angler, bloß die Qualen sollen in Zukunft nur von besseren Anglern die ordentlich geprüft worden sind und alle Fische abknüppeln(siehe NDR-Reportage), durchgeführt werden(was interessiert es eigentlich den Fisch um den es letztendlich geht?). Die Angler in der Reportage wurden gezwungen die Fische "stümperhaft" zu Versorgen. Hätte man dies nicht getan, wäre der Fisch einfach zurückgesetzt worden.



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Ich bin wirklich der Meinung, dass jemand der es wirklich ernst meint mit dem Thema Angeln und allen Gesetzen, Ge- und Verboten gerne Bereit ist einen höheren Zeitaufwand auf sich zu nehmen um den Angelschein zu erhalten.



Ja das ist bisher in Deutschland so. Was hat es gebracht? 



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Lernerei fällt nicht schwer weil man sich gerne mitd em Stoff auseinander setzt.



Lies bitte mal mehr aus dem Prüfungsthread. Dort wurde ausführlich besprochen das die meisten Themen rein garnichts mit der anschließenden Angelei zu tun haben. Und noch mehr Wissen "Rund um dem Fisch" ändert daran absolut nichts. Man könnte wenn dann den Kurs eher kürzen und aufs wesentliche wie Gerätekunde, Knotenkurse, Fischarten, waidgerechtes Versorgen etc. reduzieren.



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Es ist der Gedanke rund um das Thema angeln der zählen sollte. Die höhrern Kosten die eine umfangreichere Vorbereitung mit sich bringt *ist dann das zweite Zünglein an der Waage* die diejenigen die sich nicht ernsthaft um *Hege und Pflege, Artenschutz *usw scheren davon abhält einen Angelschein zu machen.



Hier sind wir einer Meinung. Wer einfach nur angeln will kann sich an die Vorschriften auf dem Erlaubsnisschein halten(Mindestmaße, Schonzeiten usw.). Der Rest kann sich in Vereinen engagieren, Gewässerwartekurse belegen oder etwas in der Richtung studieren. 



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Natürlich wird es auch unter denjenigen die den Schein dann noch machen die geben die einfach unbelehrbar sind und trotzdem die Sau raus lassen.



:m



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Genauso werden die, die den Schein aufgrund des hohen Aufwandes und den etwas höhrern Kosten nicht machen evtl dann Schwarzangeln gehen. So what? dann sollten die besseren Kontrollen fassen, die ich ebenfalls angesprochen habe. Fischwilderei ist ja auch nicht gerade billig. Und jetzt dürft ihr mir gerne weiter schreiben wie falsch ich liege, wie unmöglich meine Meinung ist oder Eure Patentlösung vorstellen!



Falscher Thread! Deine Argumentation ergibt keinen Sinn. Du wirst außschließlich die Anzahl der "Scheinmacher" damit verringern aber nicht das Fehlverhalten am Wasser bei einigen Anglern verhindern können. Und das Kontrollargument ist losgelöst von deinem Prüfungsargument. Du vermischst beides. Den Tenor der Reportage bestätigst du leider damit. Der Puffbesitzer kann in diesem Fall sogar selbst die Kontrollen durchführen und ggf. Hilfestellung leisten wenn Unwissenheit vorliegt.


----------



## Jamdoumo (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Schönen Feierabend in die Expertenrunde! Antonio: Gute Besserung!


----------



## Lommel (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Als Gegenbeispiel bleibt eigentlich wieder einmal die Niederlande. Dadurch das hier gar keine Prüfung für Angler von nöten ist, ist das Angeln dort viel besser in der Gesellschaft etabliert. Fast jeder hat dort eine Angel in der Garage stehen. Dadurch sind die Gesetze dort für die Angler durchaus liberaler als hierzulande. Angeln lernt man halt besser wenn man auch Angeln geht und halt nicht bei einem Kurs (egal wie lang der auch sein mag) in der Eckkneipe.

Persönlich wäre ich für einen praktischen Tageslehrgang, bei dem am Ende eine Art Sachkundeprüfung stattfindet.
Dann mus es aber auch gut sein.


----------



## Fin (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Schönen Feierabend in die Expertenrunde! Antonio: Gute Besserung!



|kopfkrat

Nicht gleich alles so persönlich nehmen und die Flinte ins Korn werfen. Bloß vieles wurde schon umfangreich diskutiert. Das Ding ist halt, deine Argumentation passt nicht (dann lieber ehrlich sein und sagen das man elitäre Zustände haben möchte und es in erster Linie um Beutekonkurrenz geht oder Gegenargumente bringen warum in Deutschland der Schein 1000€ Kosten soll,12 Wochen lang sein muss + 350 Prüfungfragen über den Schlammpeitzger vs. Scheinfreie Länder ohne Prüfung). Es sind doch viele deiner Meinung (mehr bessere Kontrollen). Oder sprech die Qualität der bisheringen Prüfungen an. Bisher plädierst du nur für mehr Kosten und naturschutzfachliche Prüfungsinhalte und möchtest den Zugang für ALLE aufgrund ein paar schwarzer Schafe erschweren. Die Reportage hat Wirkung gezeigt.

 					Zitat von *Jamdoumo* 

 
_Lernerei fällt nicht schwer weil man sich gerne mitd em Stoff auseinander setzt.

:q 


_


----------



## daoxxnsepp (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Kosten für Fischerprüfung / Vorbereitungskurs / umfangreicheren Kontrollen hin oder her.....

Wäre dieser Angler vernünftig Ausgebildet worden, hätte er gewusst wie ein Fisch waidgerecht getötet wird.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Somit > Ausbildungsumfang muss erweitert werden.


----------



## Fin (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Wäre dieser Angler vernünftig Ausgebildet worden, hätte er gewusst wie ein Fisch waidgerecht getötet wird.



Vielleicht hat er es ja auch gewusst? Bzw. im Vorbereitungskurs gelernt und am Prüfungstag richtig angekreuzt |kopfkrat

Aber interessant das der Herr R. nicht eingreift um dem Fisch"en"  mögl. Schmerzen zu verkürzen. Was lernen wir daraus?


----------



## gründler (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Fin schrieb:


> Aber interessant das der Herr R. nicht eingreift um dem Fisch"en" mögl. Schmerzen zu verkürzen. Was lernen wir daraus?


 

Das Herr Carsten Rau ein vorsorglicher Angler ist aber wegen Dreharbeiten nicht einschreiten kann,weil sein täglich Brot wichtiger ist als der fisch und das TSG.


|wavey:


----------



## Sharpo (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



gründler schrieb:


> Das Herr Carsten Rau ein vorsorglicher Angler ist aber wegen Dreharbeiten nicht einschreiten kann,weil sein täglich Brot wichtiger ist als der fisch und das TSG.
> 
> 
> |wavey:




Anzeigen wegen unterlassener Hilfeleistung.  :vik::q


----------



## Fin (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



gründler schrieb:


> Das Herr Carsten Rau ein vorsorglicher Angler ist aber wegen Dreharbeiten nicht einschreiten kann,weil sein täglich Brot wichtiger ist als der fisch und das TSG.
> |wavey:



Ja dies könnte durchaus möglich sein. Besser wäre aber er hätte eingegriffen, denn sein kopfzerbrechen über Fische und Schmerzen (aufgrund der Frage seinen Sohnes) waren ja der Auslöser für die Reportage. Nach dem Eingreifen und vorbildlichen waidmännischen Versorgen des Fisches, hätte er den Zuschauern erklären können das dieses Fehlverhalten des Anglers nicht hinzunehmen sei, jedoch jeder geprüfte Angler dies eigentlich beherrschen müsste. Gleichzeitig hätte er gezeigt wie es denn richtig gemacht wird und das er es richtig kann(hat er ja in der Prüfung gelernt). Und das ihm wirklich was an der Frage:"können Fische schmerzen empfinden?" liegt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Anzeigen wegen unterlassener Hilfeleistung.


Nee, am besten wegen aktiver Anstiftung zur und Billigung von Tierquälerei. Wäre eigentlich ein Grund, DEM den Schein zu entziehen, wenn er völlig tatenlos bei sowas zuguckt bzw. das aus Action-Gründen ins Drehbuch schreibt. Wenn schon, denn schon. 

Eigentlich hätte er empörtest ins Bild hechten, die Protagonisten vehement an ihrem Tun hindern und selbst mit chirurgischer Präzision Hand anlegen müssen.

Aber der wollte wohl verhindern, dann selbst als Mörderköter à la Pöter zu vermödern:

Könnte ja eventuell sein, dass er selbst nicht unbedingt der Störerledigungsexperte Nr. 1 ist, wenn er sonst nur perfekt choreografiert im edlen Gewand an ökologisch vertretbarer Stelle unfehlbar zielsicher auf halbweichschädelige FliFi-Forellen eindrischt.

Nicht dass sein Sohn ihn dann auch noch eines fatalen Fehlschlags oder gar grausamer Zer-stör-ung bezichtigt hätte 

Somit überließ er die Drecksarbeit lieber ganz den gedungenen Schergen. Macht sich besser im sauberen Moralprofil eines Schreibtischtäters.


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Nene, der konnte nicht eingreifen, denn das hätte sonst seine Objektivität und Integrität bei dem Thema in Frage gestellt.

Sry für den Sarkasmus so spät am Abend...


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Fin schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> 
> Nicht gleich alles so persönlich nehmen und die Flinte ins Korn werfen. Bloß vieles wurde schon umfangreich diskutiert. Das Ding ist halt, deine Argumentation passt nicht (dann lieber ehrlich sein und sagen das man elitäre Zustände haben möchte und es in erster Linie um Beutekonkurrenz geht oder Gegenargumente bringen warum in Deutschland der Schein 1000€ Kosten soll,12 Wochen lang sein muss + 350 Prüfungfragen über den Schlammpeitzger vs. Scheinfreie Länder ohne Prüfung). Es sind doch viele deiner Meinung (mehr bessere Kontrollen). Oder sprech die Qualität der bisheringen Prüfungen an. Bisher plädierst du nur für mehr Kosten und naturschutzfachliche Prüfungsinhalte und möchtest den Zugang für ALLE aufgrund ein paar schwarzer Schafe erschweren. Die Reportage hat Wirkung gezeigt.
> 
> ...


 
Ich nehme nichts persönlich keine Sorge. Der Tag war nur einfach vorbei, das Wasser rief mich und ich habe mal gelernt, dass man sich aus einer Unterhaltung verabschiedet....Ich bleibe weiterhin dabei, dass ich weder Elite will noch unerschwingliche Preise fordere...Antonio: Du weisst schon...gute Besserung!


----------



## kati48268 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Eigentlich müssten die Ermittlungsverfahren der letzten Anzeigewelle (Angelmasters) doch schon längst abgeschlossen sein!
> 
> Man hört so rein gar nichts oder ist was an mir vorbeigegangen?


Das ist z.B. so ein Effekt.
Man -auch die Öffentlichkeit- liest großen tamtam auf Seite 1 von Anzeigen - eine Einstellung, Freispruch o.ä. erscheint ganz klein auf Seite 17 oder gar nicht.
Im Kopf bleibt hängen: lauter Tierquäler, Petra kümmert sich.

Und nicht mal zuständige(!) Verbände kriegen Gegendarstellungen auf die Kette.
Öffentlichkeitsarbeit sechs, setzen, nicht versetzt.


----------



## gründler (26. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=3be851-1380181678.jpg


----------



## kati48268 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



gründler schrieb:


> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=3be851-1380181678.jpg


 
Sehr schön.
:m


----------



## gründler (26. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Sehr schön.
> :m


 

Wie schlägt man feinde am besten,mit ihren eigenen Waffen!

Wir müßten viel öfter zurück Anzeigen.


|wavey:


----------



## gründler (26. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=3be851-1380181678.jpg


|wavey:


----------



## Petrusjünger (26. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, hat der NDR den Film schon vom Netz genommen. Medienuntypisch aber ohne jeglichen Kommentar (wo bleibt hier das Grundbedürfnis der Öffentlichkeit nach unabhängiger Information, die angeblich nur Öffentlich Rechtliche Anstalten mit Zwangsbebühren bieten können?) 

Es sind nur noch die 2 Ausschnitte (Dorsch-Angeln, Laborfisch Guppys) zu sehen.

Gibt es auch irgendwo die Seite 2 der einstweiligen Verfügung?


----------



## Franky (26. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

????
Kläre er uns auf....?!?


----------



## gründler (26. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*



Franky schrieb:


> ????
> Kläre er uns auf....?!?


 
Wie du meinen??

Der Verband tut nix,da haben sich wohl welche selbst geholfen.


|wavey:


----------



## Fr33 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

ich verstehe grad auch nur Bahnhof.... du hast ne einstweilige Verfügung erreicht -  sodass der NDR die Forellenseebilder usw. vom Netz genommen hat, richtig?

Jetzt interessiert mich die Basis, auf welcher diese Verfügung aufbaut? Hier müsste jmd persönlich abgebildet worden sein etc...


----------



## angler1996 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

ne einstweilige Verfügung gegen den NDR , die Bilder aus der Sendung weiter zu verwenden
Gruß A.


----------



## gründler (26. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Ich wohne nicht in Koblenz und bin auch nicht der Antragsteller,das Dokument geistert gerade durch foren und email verteiler an Vereine Angler LV's und co.


|wavey:


----------



## Franky (26. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

So ohne weitere Hintergrundinfos sagt mir das allerdings nicht viel...


----------



## Lazarus (26. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Wer sind denn die Gebrüder? Doch nicht etwa die Wallerkönige?

Weil in der Verfügung von Fotos die Rede ist, könnten sie auch von den' Carphunters Germany' sein. Deren Website zeigt ja inzwischen keine Fangbilder mehr.

Ob die Einstweilige Verfügung letztendlich bestätigt wird, würde mich interessieren. Schließlich wurden die Bilder von einem Bildschirm abgefilmt.
Das endgültige Urteil könnte auch für andere Fälle interessant sein.

*@Petrusjünger:*
Dass der Film nicht mehr online ist, ist wohl normal.
Die meisten Filme sind nur relativ kurze Zeit online abrufbar. Das steckt diese Verfügung wohl kaum dahinter.

Auf YouTube ist er abrufbar: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uim0YyrANZE


----------



## gründler (26. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Ich hab es auch nur weitergeleitet mehr weiß ich auch nicht.
Muss du beim Gericht nachfragen.

Auch der Betreiber der Anlage hat wohl Anzeige erstattet was man so hört in der "Szene".

|wavey:


----------



## Salora (26. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Im Kopf bleibt hängen: lauter Tierquäler, Petra kümmert sich.
> 
> Und nicht mal zuständige(!) Verbände kriegen Gegendarstellungen auf die Kette.
> Öffentlichkeitsarbeit sechs, setzen, nicht versetzt.



Naja, in SH gab es kürzlich folgenden Fall: *Klick mich*  |bigeyes

Jedenfalls ist in der Peta Referenzliste urplötzlich nichts mehr darüber zu lesen....#d


----------



## Criss81 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

und ich habe gelesen, dass auch Markus Lotz rechtliche Schritte eingeleitet hat.


----------



## gründler (26. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*



Criss81 schrieb:


> und ich habe gelesen, dass auch Markus Lotz rechtliche Schritte eingeleitet hat.


 

Die firma PB viel auch schon (Heilbutt ausschnitt).

Wurde Matze K. nicht auch einbezogen,wenn ja muss der auch gleich zurück Sche.....


|wavey:


----------



## phirania (26. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich hab es auch nur weitergeleitet mehr weiß ich auch nicht.
> Muss du beim Gericht nachfragen.
> 
> Auch der Betreiber der Anlage hat wohl Anzeige erstattet was man so hört in der "Szene".
> ...



Handelt sich um einen Angler,der zum zeitpunkt der Dreharbeiten an der Anlage geangelt hatte.
Der Betreiber,hat selber erst mal eine Anzeige bekommen vom Veterinäramt.


----------



## Fischdieb1965 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wobei das mit der Doku (Threadthema!) eh nix zu tun hat, denn die kritisierten Angler waren geprüfte Angler.



Hallo Kati, woher weist du das? Oder beziehst durch die auf die Regeln in Zwillbrock: http://angelparadies-zwillbrock.de/pages/regeln.php ? Oder wird da der Schein tatsächlich kontrolliert, ich war da noch nie, obwohl es nicht weit von mir ist.

Ich denke die Regeln und Verbote sind dort so aufgestellt, damit dem Gesetz entsprochen wird. 
Waidgerecht wurde auf jedem Fall nicht mit dem Tieren umgegangen (siehe unter Regeln der letzte Punkt).

Aber zur Reportage, habe mich auch sehr über diese Reportage geärgert. 
Es wurden alle Angler über einen Kamm geschert. 
Angeblich ist Angeln so eine Art Kirmis Veranstaltung, wo es darauf ankommt wer den dicksten hat. 
Natürlich angeln wir alle an solchen Bezahl-Teichen und fahren mit dem Kutter raus um massenweise Dorsche zu pilken.

Nur der liebe Herr Rau und sein Vater sind "gute Angler". Aber da fällt mir ein, die haben doch am Baggerloch geangelt und eine Regenbogenforelle gefangen. 
Sehr waidgerecht eine Forelle im stehenden Gewässer, dann noch ein Neozeon. Wer selbst im Glashaus sitzt, ...... 

Dann wurde nicht erwähnt was die Vereine leisten, Landschaftspflege, Naturschutz, Jugend in der Natur bespaßen, Müll der Gesellschaft (natürlich auch den der Mitglieder) wegräumen und das nicht nur umsonst für die Gesellschaft, sondern es werden auch noch hohe Pachten an die Grundeigentümer bezahlt. 

Die Vereine kümmern sich darum das der Aal wieder eine Zukunft hat - es wird zumindest versucht. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin macht da auch Kati´s Verein mit. Wir siedeln Bachforellen an und machen aus Bächen wieder Bäche - zumindest geben wir unser bestes.

Viele Teiche wären nur noch stinkende Löcher, wenn sich die Vereine nicht kümmern würden. 

Aber diese Arbeit zu zeigen wäre ja langweilig gewesen, zeigt man lieber diesen Angelzirkus.

Schönen Tag noch 

Fischdieb


----------



## Sharpo (26. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Fischdieb1965 schrieb:


> Hallo Kati, woher weist du das? Oder beziehst durch die auf die Regeln in Zwillbrock: http://angelparadies-zwillbrock.de/pages/regeln.php ? Oder wird da der Schein tatsächlich kontrolliert, ich war da noch nie, obwohl es nicht weit von mir ist.
> 
> Ich denke die Regeln und Verbote sind dort so aufgestellt, damit dem Gesetz entsprochen wird.
> Waidgerecht wurde auf jedem Fall nicht mit dem Tieren umgegangen (siehe unter Regeln der letzte Punkt).
> ...



Nach diversen Aussagen verschiedenster Angler wird dort vom Betreiber das Vorhandensein eines Fischereischeins geprüft.
Ob dies nun lückenlos geschieht, 365 Tage 24 Stunden ist natürlich nicht belegbar.


----------



## urpils (26. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Hat schon jemand die Reaktion von Matze Koch auf Facebook gelesen? Ich hoffe, ich darf das so posten... (wenn nicht bitte löschen)

Edit by Admin:
Ne darfst du nicht posten - da fremdes Copyright! 
Im Zweifelsfall bitte immer einen Link setzen anstatt zu kopieren.
Matzes Statement ist durchaus bekannt, u.a. haben wir es auch auf unserer Anglerboard Facebookseite ( www.facebook.com/Anglerboard ) geteilt. 


Edit: Was Matze da sagt hat Hand und Fuß und ich stimme ihm voll zu!


----------



## Petrusjünger (26. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



urpils schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand die Reaktion von Matze Koch auf Facebook gelesen? I*ch hoffe, ich darf das so posten...* (wenn nicht bitte löschen)
> 
> Quelle: Facebook, Matze Koch Fanseite
> 
> Gefällt mir!


 
Das musst Du Matze Koch fragen. Er ist der Urheber. 

Normalerweise macht man da ein Link und zitiert nur auszugsweise und gibt *vor allem etwas eigenes Neues dazu*, z.B. eine *eigene *Meinung oder Bewertung, etc.

Das "gefällt mir" kannst Du bei Facebook hinzugeben, hier ist, so wie ich es verstehe, ein Diskussionsforum und keine copy- und paste-Arena.


----------



## urpils (26. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Gefällt mir!


Dann halt in der Langform. Was Matze da sagt hat Hand und Fuß und ich stimme ihm voll zu!


----------



## Taxidermist (26. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Der Komentar ist weiter vorn im Thread schon verlinkt worden!
Außerdem finde ich ein typisches Fratzenbock "gefällt mir", auch etwas mager!

Jürgen


----------



## urpils (26. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Der Komentar ist weiter vorn im Thread schon verlinkt worden!



Sorry, ich habe zwar alle 900 Beiträge gelesen, aber das ist mir durchgegangen... Vielleicht nicht nur mir?


----------



## Taxidermist (26. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Sorry, ich habe zwar alle 900 Beiträge gelesen, aber das ist mir durchgegangen... Vielleicht nicht nur mir?



Es könnte sein, dass ich mich geirrt habe und der Matze Koch Kommentar hier verlinkt wurde:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271699

Es ist halt inzwischen ziemlich viel zu dem Thema geschrieben worden!

Jürgen


----------



## urpils (26. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Es ist halt inzwischen ziemlich viel zu dem Thema geschrieben worden!



Richtig, auch sehr viel Sinnfreies. Deshalb finde ich den Beitrag von Matze Koch um so erwähnenswerter. Auch ohne mehrseitige Wertung meinerseits...


----------



## Petrusjünger (26. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



urpils schrieb:


> Dann halt in der Langform. Was Matze da sagt hat Hand und Fuß und ich stimme ihm voll zu!


 

Gut, jetzt wissen wir also, dass Du auch ein "Schwein mit Abitur" essen würdest. 

Hast Du evtl. sonst noch etwas, evtl. aus eigener Betrachtung oder aus dem eigenen Anglerlleben beizusteuern, das Dich mit dem Thema oder dem aktuellen Diskussionsstrang (zuletzt ging es um die einstweilige Verfügung des LG Koblenz) verbindet?


----------



## Taxidermist (26. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> dem aktuellen Diskussionsstrang (zuletzt ging es um die einstweilige Verfügung des LG Koblenz) verbindet?


Dazu habe ich mal die Namen der zwei Kläger gegoogelt,die scheinen jedenfalls Karpfenangler zu sein, mit einigen Bildern von Monsterkarpfen im Netz.Deren HP ist derzeit außer Betrieb.
Mich würde in dem Zusammenhang interessieren, welche Auswirkungen die Klage auf mögliche Wiederholungen,bei anderen öffentlich rechtlichen Kanälen hat?
Ob da die Sequenz mit deren Bildern rausgeschnitten wird,oder gleich ganz auf eine Wiederholung verzichtet wird.
Wünschenswert wäre es jedenfalls, wenn noch andere dem Beispiel der beiden Kläger folgen werden und klagen!

Jürgen


----------



## Petrusjünger (26. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

@Taxidermist

Es liegt (mir) ja nur die erste Seite der Verfügung vor.

Aber klar scheint zu sein: 
Zunächst mal kann so wie die Sendung war, nicht weiter ausgestrahlt werden. 
Der NDR muss m.E. auch die ungeänderte Youtube-Verbreitung unterbinden lassen, (S. Verfügung-Original-Text "...hat es zu unterlassen ....verbreiten zu lassen...") zumindest wenn er darauf hingewiesen wird und dann nicht argumentieren kann, er hätte von der Youtube-Verbreitung nichts gewusst.

Dann kann der NDR jetzt entscheiden, ob er die einstweilige Verfügung akzeptiert oder widerspricht, was bedeudet, dass es eine Gerichtsverhandlung gibt, sofern der Kläger nicht zurückzieht.
(Ich gehe davon aus, dass der NDR vor Gericht geht, denn er hat ja selbst wenn er nur geringe Chancen hat, kein echtes Kostenrisiko, zahlt ja der GEZ-Gezockte, die Antragssteller aber schon) 

Erst danach würde der NDR wohl entscheiden, ob er den Beitrag umschneidet und dann mit einem entsprechendem Hinweis erneut ausstrahlt oder gar nicht mehr aussendet.

Es kann natürlich sein, dass auf der 2. Seite der Verfügung hierzu (schon geplante Wdh-Ausstrahlung) was genaueres steht.


----------



## urpils (26. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Hast Du evtl. sonst noch etwas, evtl. aus eigener Betrachtung oder aus  dem eigenen Anglerlleben beizusteuern, das Dich mit dem Thema oder dem  aktuellen Diskussionsstrang (zuletzt ging es um die einstweilige  Verfügung des LG Koblenz) verbindet?



Bei der Verfügung geht es um Datenschutz. Man darf nicht einfach Fotos oder Filme veröffentlichen, auf denen bestimmte Personen herausragen. Da muss die betreffende Person einwilligen. Ein Foto von einer Zuschauertribune im Fussballstadion wäre eher unkritisch...


----------



## Franky (26. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



urpils schrieb:


> Bei der Verfügung geht es um Datenschutz. Man darf nicht einfach Fotos oder Filme veröffentlichen, auf denen bestimmte Personen herausragen. Da muss die betreffende Person einwilligen. Ein Foto von einer Zuschauertribune im Fussballstadion wäre eher unkritisch...



Das hat eher was mit Urheberrecht als Datenschutz zu tun... 
Bei Facebook sind ein paar (mehr) Infos zu dieser Verfügung auf den Seiten von Achim und Brian Weirauch zu sehen (Vater/Sohn nicht Brüder).


----------



## Sharpo (26. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



urpils schrieb:


> Bei der Verfügung geht es um Datenschutz. Man darf nicht einfach Fotos oder Filme veröffentlichen, auf denen bestimmte Personen herausragen. Da muss die betreffende Person einwilligen. Ein Foto von einer Zuschauertribune im Fussballstadion wäre eher unkritisch...




Nicht ganz korrekt. Ist etwas komplizierter.

Informiere Dich bitte mal.


----------



## urpils (26. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nicht ganz korrekt. Ist etwas komplizierter.
> 
> Informiere Dich bitte mal.




http://www.bfdi.bund.de/bfdi_wiki/index.php/Recht_am_eigenen_Bild

So falsch liege ich nicht, habs halt sehr verkürzt geschrieben...


----------



## Fin (26. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Einseitige Berichterstattung kann man dem NDR dann wohl nicht vorwerfen



Das stimmt! 

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/media/naturnah563.html


----------



## Franky (26. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Och Kinners..... 

Sorry für OT:
Aber beim "Recht aufs eigene Bild" geht es um fremdes Bildmaterial mit meinem Konterfei drauf. Hier wurde aber vom Autor fremdes Material mit Bild des Urhebers verwendet. Das hat mit Datenschutz nix zu tun!


----------



## Petrusjünger (26. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Lazarus schrieb:


> *...*
> *@Petrusjünger:*
> Dass der Film nicht mehr online ist, ist wohl normal.
> Die meisten Filme sind nur relativ kurze Zeit online abrufbar. Das steckt diese Verfügung wohl kaum dahinter.
> ...


 
Laut Facebook-Seite des Klägers, habe der NDR den Beitrag aus der Mediathek entfernt, nachdem er die einstweilige Verfügung erhalten hat.

Laut Verfügungs-Wortlaut muss der NDR auch dafür sorgen, dass es von Youtube und Co verschwindet. Also schnell noch mal in "UR-Fassung" ansehen.|supergri


----------



## Petrusjünger (26. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Die reklamierten Fotos (Film bei 27:40 h) waren übrigens von einer Karpfenangler-Webseite, die Carsten Rau nach den Sequenzen, wie seine Musterfamilie gerade die vom Journalisten filetierten Fischfilets (die zuvor seinem Haken "zu nahe" kamen) verzehrt und die Kinder davon "für vier verschlingen" und der "Bruder Ebbe sowieso, am liebsten, was er selbst geangelt hat" (gekürt mit der Falschinformation, dass der deutsche Gesetzgeber *nur *zum Nahrungserwerb das Angeln erlaube) als Kontrast einfügt, um zu zeigen wie (Ach Gott, wie schlimm) "...*Männer in erstaunlicher Unverfangenheit lebende Fische in die Kamera halten*".


Schön, dass einer dieser Männer in *erstaunlicher Couragiertheit*, dem NDR-Klug*******r eine gerichtliche Verfügung beschert hat, die zeigt, dass auch Journalisten *Menschenrechte* zu beachten haben. 
Weiter so.


----------



## snofla (26. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Die untere Fischereibehörde vom Kreis Borken war bei beiden Anlagen in Vreden( diese Woche), war soweit alles Ok in Sachen Fischereischein und kein Setzer nutzen, das andere machen die Veterinäre..............................


----------



## joedreck (26. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

hi!

da wäre ich wirklich mal gespannt auf eine verhandlung bzw auf das urteil. 
da stehen zwei tolle sachen entgegen. die kläger haben sich ja selbst im internet dargestellt, dürfen also davon ausgegangen sein, dass die fotos eine breite öffentlichkeit zugänglich gemacht wird. 

dann hat der ndr die pressefreiheit auf ihrer seite, welches zum glück extrem hoch in deutschland angesiedelt ist. 

ALLERDINGS wurden die bilder in einem schon fast als diskriminierenden hintergund gezeigt. es würde nur noch ein foto der kläger fehlen, unter dem dann "TIERQUÄLER" eingeblendet wird. 

hoffentlich kommts zur verhandlung. die ist ja dann öffentlich


----------



## Taxidermist (26. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> die kläger haben sich ja selbst im internet dargestellt, dürfen also  davon ausgegangen sein, dass die fotos eine breite öffentlichkeit  zugänglich gemacht wird.


Die können ihre Bilder so öffentlich machen wie sie wollen, deshalb haben sie immer noch Urheberrechte(copyright) und solange sie die nicht abtreten,dürfen diese Bilder nicht einfach verwendet werden!
Das hätte unser Schmierenjournalist eigentlich wissen müssen.
Anders rum,wenn z.B. der Betreiber des Großfischpuffs, dessen Filmausschnitte für Werbezwecke verwenden würde, dann wäre dieser Rau sicher auch gleich mit einer Klage zur Stelle,weil er nämlich die Urheberrechte an seinem Machwerk hat!

Jürgen


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

So siehts aus!

Ich bin normalerweise kein Freund von Abmahnungen und Klagen, aber in dem Fall steh ich voll hinter den beiden Brüdern! Sollen die den NDR Spinnern mal ordentlich einheizen.

Stellt euch das mal vor, ihr Postet hier im AB ein paar Fangbilder und irgendein "Journalist" nutzt das zu Peta Propagandazwecken und macht euch vor einem Millionenpublikum nieder. Normalerweise wäre es schon angebracht vom NDR eine Art Schmerzensgeld, oder wie man es auch immer nennen mag, gezahlt zu bekommen.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Normalerweise wäre es schon angebracht vom NDR eine Art Schmerzensgeld,  oder wie man es auch immer nennen mag, gezahlt zu bekommen.


Das wird wohl eher in Richtung entgangene Lizensgebühren laufen!
Und wenn die Anderen, deren Bilder ebenfalls für die filmische Propaganda
missbraucht wurden,schlau sind, dann hängen sie ihm ebenfalls Klagen an und dem NDR als Verbreiter dieses Films gleich mit!

Vielleicht sollte auch mal jemand, von dem noch auf Youtube vorhandenen Film,
eine Sicherungskopie ziehen!

Ich glaub im nächsten Leben werde ich Anwalt!

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Hoffentlich hat das Erfolg. Denn dann ist auch öffentlich klargestellt, dass der Typ auch als Journalist ne Pfeife ist und seinen Job mehr als schlampig gemacht hat.

Denn als echter Profi müsste er solcherlei Dinge eigentlich wissen und von vorn herein entsprechend beachten.

Somit liegt doch der ganz starke Verdacht nahe, dass hier plumpe Meinungsmache von vorn herein über korrektem, sauberem Arbeiten gestanden hat und sich der Herr Edelangler im Propagandawahn über geltendes Recht hinweggesetzt hat.

Oder der ist wirklich so bescheuert und hat das sozusagen vergessen.

Soviel zum Thema, wie "gut" dieser Gutmensch wirklich ist. Scheint eine komplette Vollpfeife in seinem Job zu sein.

In diesem Falle gilt gleich zweimal:

Jeder GEZ-Zahler ist hiermit aufgerufen, vehement zu fordern, dass dieser höchst unprofessionelle Heini nicht mehr mit öffentlichen Geldern finanziert und für Produktionen engagiert wird. 

Der verantwortliche Redakteur gehört auch sofort gefeuert - denn der hat in seiner Verantwortungsfunktion als letzte Kontrollinstanz komplett versagt und scheint die gleiche Vollpfeife ohne jegliche Rechtskenntnis zu sein.

Wenn ich peinliche, inkompetente Sensationsheischer sehen will, schalte ich RTL 2 ein. Für nen öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender ist sowas schlichtweg eine Schande.

Auch von daher hoffe ich allerschwerstens, dass das zugunsten der Angler ausgeht. 

Falls ja, dürften sich Sender vielleicht zweimal überlegen, ob sie den Typ jemals nochmal auf öffentliche Kosten engagieren. Denn dann kaufen sie potentiell ne Blamage ein.

Dann muss er vielleicht auch mal vor seiner Haustür "puffern" gehn, weil politisch korrekter Edel-Flifi-Urlaub ne Runde zu teuer für ihn wird.


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Naja, er brauchte eben die Bilder. Denn Carsten Rau ist der BessermenschAngler unter uns und er benötigte die Bilder um die schlimmen und widerlichen Angler zu zeigen. Also im Prinzip alle ausser er.


----------



## joedreck (26. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die können ihre Bilder so öffentlich machen wie sie wollen, deshalb haben sie immer noch Urheberrechte(copyright) und solange sie die nicht abtreten,dürfen diese Bilder nicht einfach verwendet werden!
> Das hätte unser Schmierenjournalist eigentlich wissen müssen.
> Anders rum,wenn z.B. der Betreiber des Großfischpuffs, dessen Filmausschnitte für Werbezwecke verwenden würde, dann wäre dieser Rau sicher auch gleich mit einer Klage zur Stelle,weil er nämlich die Urheberrechte an seinem Machwerk hat!
> 
> Jürgen



na zum glück hast du ein richteramt inne und kannst das aus dem stehgreif beurteilen 

wenn es SO einfach wäre, dann würde es zu §22KunstUrhG wohl nicht so unglaublich viele klagen und urteile geben. die gerichte füllen die gesetze mit leben und besonders in solch einem fall wird es mit sicherheit interessant. 

ich möchte ja auch nicht sagen, dass der herr RAU bzw. die verantwortlichen rechtmäßig gehandelt haben, sondern wollte nur auf die sich gegenüberstehenden grundrechte aufmerksam machen. 

ich bin nach wie vor gespannt. die öffentlich rechtlichen nehmen es auf jeden fall sehr genau mit der pressefreiheit und ich bin nach wie vor gespannt was passiert.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Naja, er brauchte eben die Bilder. Denn Carsten Rau ist der  BessermenschAngler unter uns und er benötigte die Bilder um die  schlimmen und widerlichen Angler zu zeigen. Also im Prinzip alle ausser  er.


Typisch Gutmensch eben. Die dürfen sowas. Weil sie eben so unglaublich gut sind. Da sind geltendes Recht und Gesetz dann Schall und Rau(ch).

Wo und wie Weltenheilande von eigenen Gnaden sind, ist immer richtig. Kann ja gar nicht anders sein.

Insbesondere, wenn man sich dabei explizit selbst als besonders gut profilieren kann, um sein jämmerliches Luschenego aufzupolieren.

Vielleicht war der Typ in einem früheren Leben ja mal mittelalterlicher Papst oder zumindest selbst und andere c- bzw. -ka(r)steiender Inquisitor. Könnte seine ultimative Unfehlbarkeit und Tadellosigkeit erklären. Ein echter Hexenhammer mit der Lizenz zum Durchziehen. Hoffen wir, dass er nunmehr in diesem Leben seinen eigenen Scheiterhaufen errichtet hat.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> na zum glück hast du ein richteramt inne und kannst das aus dem stehgreif beurteilen


Hab ich natürlich nicht, das Richteramt,weiß auch nicht so genau, warum du angepisst bist?
Was du aus dem stehgreif beurteilen nennst, ist eher ein allgemeines Rechtsverständnis, b.z.w. ein Wissen darum, dass man sich eben nicht irgendwelche Bilder aus dem Netz ziehen darf und diese für kommerzielle Zwecke verwenden darf.
Für private Zwecke darf ich das, aber nicht jedoch solche Bilder veröffentlichen.
Dies ist übrigends einer der Gründe, warum es hier im Board nicht erlaubt ist, fremde Bilder zu posten, sondern allenfalls mit einem Link darauf zu verweisen!
Auch der Betreiber der Plattform kann dafür belangt werden, wenn er dieses nicht verhindert, im Fall des Films ist dies der NDR!



> die öffentlich rechtlichen nehmen es auf jeden fall sehr genau mit der  pressefreiheit und ich bin nach wie vor gespannt was passiert.


Es hat ja nun bereits ein Urteil/Verfügung gegeben und ich bin sicher da wurde auch die Rechtsabteilung des Senders mit befasst, die wir übrigends alle mit unserer GEZ Gebühr finanzieren!
Weiterhin bin ich genau so gespannt wie du, ob es z.B. eine zweite Runde, sprich Revision gibt?

Jürgen


----------



## Petrusjünger (26. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Diese Verfügung ist ohne Anhörung der Gegenseite ergangen, also war auch die Rechtsabteilung des NDR nicht damit befasst.

Bei der einstweiligen Verfügung geht der Richter nicht sehr tief in die Sachlage, er übrerprüft vor allem (wegem Zeitdruck) , welche Seite im Falle eines nicht dringlichen Einschreitens die größeren Nachteile hätte und entschied sich für den Kläger. (Da der Film eh schon draußen ist, ist für den NDR eh kein großer Schaden mehr, es geht nur noch um Wiederholungen, während eine Weiterverbreitung aber immer noch für den Kläger rechtsverletzend ist und der NDR bis dahin auch die beanstandeten Passagen einfach beheben kann) 

Die darauffolgende Gerichtsverhandlung ist auch keine "Revision", sondern eine erste Verhandlung über die Materie.

Nochwas:
Bei der betreffenden Film-Passage wurden 6 Fotos von 5 verschiedenen Anglern gezeigt. Nur 2 haben ihre Fotos jetzt noch in dieser Galerie des Karpfenangler-Forums.

Es wäre aber auf jeden Fall anzuraten, wenn alle 5 solche Verfügungen erwirken, dann hat der NDR noch mehr juristisch zu tun und der NDR müsste zugeben in diesem Beitrag in x Fällen juristisch belangt worden zu sein. Evtl. bekommen ja alle Recht, dann würde Petra sich hüten, mit diesem Machwerk Reklame zu machen. 

Am Meisten stört mich übrigens der inhaltliche Fehler, dass er im Hinblick auf die niedergemachten CuRler behauptet, dass das Angeln nur zum Nahrungserwerb erlaubt sei. 
Gegen so etwas kann man aber vermutlich nicht juristisch vorgehen, denn Jeder hat ja das Recht, Sch..... zu erzählen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Um Pressefreiheit (= Inhalte betreffend) geht es dabei ja auch gar nicht unbedingt, sondern erstmal um einen Verstoß gegen das Recht am eigenen Bild. Hat per se erstmal gar nix mit Angeln zu tun.

Berühmtes historisches Beispiel in ähnlicher Richtung: Al Capone wurde schließlich wegen Steuerhinterziehung verknackt (obwohl jeder wusste, dass da ganz andere Sachen am Start waren).

Wenn man beim Eigentlichen nicht wirklich rankommt, muss es eben auf anderem Wege gehen. Jedes Urteil gegen Rau/NDR ist ein gutes Urteil  Denn es zeigt dann offiziell, dass die weiße Weste des Herrn doch nicht ganz so weiß ist, wie er vorgibt.

Mit anderen Worten: Er wäre dann selbst als Krimineller entlarvt.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Die darauffolgende Gerichtsverhandlung ist auch keine "Revision", sondern eine erste Verhandlung über die Materie.



Aha, dann wird es also in jedem Fall noch eine Verhandlung geben und deren Ausgang wird man abwarten müssen.

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Wahrscheinlich gibts vor einer eigentlichen Verhandlung erstmal eine Anhörung.

Bringt diese kein Ergebnis bzw. wird da keine Einigung erzielt oder erfolgreich ein Vergleich geschlossen (z. B. in Form einer unterschriebenen Unterlassungserklärung, Bereitschaft zur Lizenznachzahlung etc.), wird wirklich verhandelt.


----------



## gründler (26. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

http://www.profi-blinker.de/de/kontakt/

Das Bild/Auschnitt mit dem Heilbutt stammt aus der Hauseigenen DVD Serie der oben genannten firma.

Hier sind ja einige unterwegs die Roland und Micha persönlich kennen ^^


#h


----------



## Robin-Bot (27. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Hilf mir bitte auf die Sprünge- waren das nicht die beiden mit den Lachsen an der Siegmündung?


Viele Grüsse

Robin


----------



## Fr33 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

@ Robin

jop... leider die selben


----------



## Robin-Bot (27. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Sind ja dann super Mitstreiter im Kampf für ein gutes Image!

Weiter so, wird immer lustiger hier!

|wavey:


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Schei**egal, und wenn wir nur die Jungs zur Verfügung haben, alles rauf auf'n NDR was geht. :m


----------



## Robin-Bot (27. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Was soll man solchem Eifer noch entgegenbringen? 

Nachdenkliche Grüsse

Robin


----------



## Yellow (27. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

[edit by admin: kein direktes einstellen fremder inhalte, nur verlinken und sinngemäßes zitieren. danke.]


http://anzeigen.wa-online.de/pdf/MI_derBote.pdf 
!!!ab Seite vier !!!

Gruß  Yellow


----------



## joedreck (28. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

hi!

sorry bin nicht angepisst, kam wohl auf grund der fehlenden betonung in einem text etwas falsch rüber. wollte keinen anmachen. sowas gehört sich nämlich nicht in einer diskussion. also entschuldige dann in dem fall meinen "ton".

ja richtig der richter prüft oberflächlich die sachlage, sieht einen möglichen verstoß des NDR und erlässt erst einmal eine einstweilige verfügung. der NDR kann nun sagen, dass er das akzeptiert, erkennen diese an und senden die sendung nicht weiter in dieser form, oder sie sagen: moment mal, wir wollen das senden und unsere rechtsabteilung sagt, mit einem widerspruch hätten wir erfolg. 

dann wird dagegen rechtlich angegangen. es kommt zu einer verhandlung und beide seiten werden angehört. letztlich wird der richter entscheiden. und ja, laut KunstUrhG hat man das recht am eigenen bild. aber letztlich könnte der richter ebenso entscheiden, dass die personen, die abgebildet wurden, die bilder selbst der öffentlichkeit zugänglich gemacht haben. der NDR hat diese bilder ja auch nicht fremdverwendet, indem sie diese zu werbezwecken o.ä. nutzen. 
die bilder wurden lediglich im fernsehen gezeigt, im selben zusammenhang wie die personen das selbst schon gemacht haben. 
das spiegelt jetzt nicht meine meinung, sonder könnte nur eine betrachtungsweise vor gericht sein. 

also diese problematik wollte ich nur einfach einmal aufzeigen und darauf hinweisen, dass es im bezug auf genau dieses recht, wirklich schwierig ist eine tatkräftige aussage zu treffen. und genau deswegen wäre ich auf eine verhandlung gespannt. und dann im besonderen auf die urteilsbegründung.

gruß


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> der NDR hat diese bilder ja auch nicht fremdverwendet, indem sie diese zu werbezwecken o.ä. nutzen.



Na ja, für ne ziemlich plumpe Art der "Negativwerbung" halt schon irgendwie... war ja nicht gerade neutrales Zeigen/Erwähnen, sondern in einem eindeutigen Kontext platziert, was wiederum diese Bilder wertend missbraucht hat.


----------



## antonio (28. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

"der NDR hat diese bilder ja auch nicht fremdverwendet, indem sie diese zu werbezwecken o.ä. nutzen. "

das hat nichts mit werbung zu tun, die bilder wurden für geschäftliche zwecke genutzt.
und vor der nutzung fremder bilder habe ich den zu fragen, der die urheberrechte hat, selbst wenn dieser die im netz veröffentlicht hat.

antonio


----------



## Taxidermist (28. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> sorry bin nicht angepisst, kam wohl auf grund der fehlenden betonung in  einem text etwas falsch rüber. wollte keinen anmachen. sowas gehört sich  nämlich nicht in einer diskussion. also entschuldige dann in dem fall  meinen "ton".


Danke für deine Richtigstellung!

Ich war jedenfalls bisher der Meinung,dass es immer ein Urheberrecht
auf Bilder gibt,vollkommen egal, von wem oder wofür diese verwendet werden.Damit sind natürlich Bilder gemeint, von denen man im Besitz des Originals ist,ob nun als Negativ oder in digitaler Form.
So jedenfalls mein laienhaftes Rechtsverständnis!



> , wirklich schwierig ist eine tatkräftige aussage zu treffen. und genau  deswegen wäre ich auf eine verhandlung gespannt. und dann im besonderen  auf die urteilsbegründung.



Da bin ich genau so gespannt wie du!

Jürgen


----------



## kati48268 (28. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

_Hab den Trööt die letzten Tage nicht verfolgt und nicht alles nachgelesen, aber wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe..._
freut es mich, dass der NDR diesen Hetzerfilm nun vorerst nicht mehr wiederholen kann und auch die angeschlossenen ARD-Sender nicht.
Damit dürfte hoffentlich auch das Honorar des Schmutzfinken Rau deutlich leiden.
#6


----------



## kati48268 (30. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Stellungnahme des Fischereiverband NRW e. V.; Verband nordrhein-westfälischer Fischzüchter und Teichwirte e. V. zum "Trophaenfischen"
http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/images/stellungnahme_zum_trophaenfischen.pdf

Mal aufmerksam lesen:
- Auch die _unterscheiden nicht_ zwischen den in der Doku gefilmten Puffs du dem 'normalen' Angeln.
- Auch hier wird der Verzehr von Fängen 1:1 mit dem "wichtigen Grund" im TierschG gleichgesetzt, als wenn der unbestimmte Rechtsbegriff überhaupt keine anderen Interpretationen zulässt.

Prost Mahlzeit! :r


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Was haben denn der Fischereiverband NRW e. V. und der Verband nordrhein-westfälischer Fischzüchter und Teichwirte e. V. mit Anglern zu tun, dass die Stellungnahme abgeben?|kopfkrat


----------



## Petrusjünger (30. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Bezüglich "vernünftiger Grund" steht im aktuellen Kommentar (Braun/Keiz) zum bayerischen Fischereigesetz: 


_. Der Begriff "vernünftiger Grund" definiert das TierSchG aus einleuchtenden Gründen nicht. Eine Begriffsbestimmung könnte die *Fülle und Vielfalt der rechtfertigenden Sachverhalte *mit vertretbaren Aufwand nicht abbilden. *Zudem müsste sie den Wandel der gesellschaftlichen Auffassung* zum Tierschutz nachzeichnen._
_. Es handelt sich um einen bewusst offen gehaltenen unbestimmten Begriff. Ganz allgemein kann ein "vernünftiger Grund" angenommen werden, wenn jemand einen rechtlich anerkannten Zweck mit rechten (d.h. angemessenen) Mitteln verfolgt. __Die gesetzmäßige Fischereiausübung mit zulässigen Methoden ist von der rechtsordnung gebilligt, obwohl sie mit Verletzungen und evtl auch Leiden für den Fisch verbunden ist und letztlich auf seinen Tötung hinausläuft... _
_. Sinn der Fischerei ist es in erster Linie, *Fische als Nahrungsmittel* für Mensch oder Tier zu gewinnen. _
_Daneben können nach richtiger Auffassung auch andere anerkenneswerte Motive verfolgt werden. Zu denken ist an die Verfolgung der *Ziele der Fischhege* (z.B. Gemeinschaftsfischen zum Abbau eines Überhangs an weißfsichen) oder die *Pflege einer gewachsenen Tradition* ohne Förderung eines ungesunden Wettbewerbs_. ...

(Hervorhebungen gem. Original-Quelle)

Ferner führt der Kommentator aus, dass catch und release, isb, wenn es nur um die Dokumentaion eines möglichst eindrucksvollen Fangergebnisses geht, gemäß §17 Tierschutzgesetz strafbar sei. Das Zurücksetzen sei jedoch zu rechtfertigen wenn dazu im konkreten Fall Gründe der Hege sprechen. 

Zusammenfassung (Bayerische Rechtslage):
-Richtig ist, dass "catch und release", "Vergnügen am Drill" und Fangdokumentation kein vernünftiger Grund für "Leiden des Fisches" ist,
- Richtig ist, dass Fischfang "in erster Linie" den Sinn hat, dem Nahrungserwerb zu dienen. 
-Falsch ist (s. Petra, und NDR-Beitrag) festzustellen, dass es nur den Nahrungserwerb als "vernünftigen Grund" des Fischens gibt, denn es gibt *vielfältige *(namentlich Fischhege, Traditionspflege)


----------



## kati48268 (30. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was haben denn der Fischereiverband NRW e. V. und der Verband nordrhein-westfälischer Fischzüchter und Teichwirte e. V. mit Anglern zu tun, dass die Stellungnahme abgeben?|kopfkrat


Wir in NRW haben das Glück, gleich mehrere (alt-VDSF-)-Landesverbände zu haben.
Der Fischereiverband NRW ist der Zusammenschluss von denen.
Vergleichst du die HPs, Adressen, Köpfe
http://www.fischereiverband-nrw.de/content/verband.php
&
http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/orga/orga_geschaeftsstelle.php
siehst du, das ist ein und derselbe Laden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Achso.
War für mich als Angler irreführend mit dem "Fischerei....." Kram.|rolleyes


----------



## kati48268 (1. Oktober 2013)

*LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*

http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/images/stellungnahme_zum_trophaenfischen.pdf

Tja,... #d
- auch hier wird nicht zwischen den in der unsäglichen Doku angeprangerten "Missständen" und "normalen" Anglern unterschieden
- auch hier wird der unbestimmte Rechtsbegriff "vernünftiger Grund" nach TierschG 1:1 mit Verwertung gleichgesetzt, als wenn es nicht weitere Interpretationen dessen geben würde.

Prost Mahlzeit!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*



kati48268 schrieb:


> - auch hier wird der unbestimmte Rechtsbegriff "vernünftiger Grund" nach TierschG 1:1 mit Verwertung gleichgesetzt, als wenn es nicht weitere Interpretationen dessen geben würde.


 
In Deutschland kommst du halt mit anderen Interpretationen nur sehr schwer durch.

Wir wollten vom Verein aus ein Hegefischen auf Zwergwels organisieren, da diese Viecher in einem unserer Seen zum echten Problem geworden sind (ca. 10 Sekunden vom Einwerfen bis zum Biss |uhoh. Behördlich wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass dieses eine sinnvolle Verwertung aller gefangenen Tiere voraussetzt. 

Selbst die Hegeabsicht scheint mittlerweile in Deutschland nicht mehr unbedingt hinreichend zu sein.


----------



## smithie (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> In Deutschland kommst du halt mit anderen Interpretationen nur sehr schwer durch.
> 
> Wir wollten vom Verein aus ein Hegefischen auf Zwergwels organisieren, da diese Viecher in einem unserer Seen zum echten Problem geworden sind (ca. 10 Sekunden vom Einwerfen bis zum Biss |uhoh. Behördlich wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass dieses eine sinnvolle Verwertung aller gefangenen Tiere voraussetzt.
> 
> Selbst die Hegeabsicht scheint mittlerweile in Deutschland nicht mehr unbedingt hinreichend zu sein.


Da sieht aber die Erläuterung in "Bayerns Fischerei und Gewässer" anders aus:



> Insbesondere bei Hegefischen kann die sinnvolle Verwertung aber auch zentralisiert erfolgen (z. B. als Tierfutter), wenn eine Verwertung in der Küche z.B. aufgrund der geringen Fischgröße nur schwer möglich ist.


Quelle: http://www.lfvbayern.de/media/files/FiZ_313_Seite_22_23.pdf


#c


----------



## Sharpo (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*

Trophäenfische:

http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/best_practice_senne.php

*hust*

Oder wird dies nur bei Fopu - Angeln so gesehen?

Herr Dr. M. hat sich aber schon mal anders zum Thema Angeln geäussert.  
Angeln ist mehr als Fische esse etc..


----------



## Petrusjünger (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*

Zum Artikel aus der Bayerischen "Fischerei und Gewässer"

Dieser Artikel ist fischereirechtlich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. 
Es ist scheinbar von einem Nicht-Juristen gerschrieben und er enthält keinerlei Quellenhinweise für die gewagten Behauptungen im Artikel, z.B. bezüglich der angeblichen "grundsätzlichen" Verwertungspflicht:

_"Die gefangenen Fische sind grundsätzlich einer sinnvollen_
_Verwertung zuzuführen. Ohne einen solchen vernünftigen_
_Grund für den Fischfang ist ein Gemeinschaftsfischen __nicht gesetzeskonform."_​

Im aktuellen Kommentar zum bayerischen Fischereigesetz (Braun/Keiz) steht so etwas nicht. Dort wird die "Traditionspflege" und "Hege"als vernünftiger Grund anerkannt und natürlich darauf geachtet, dass dann beim Gemeinschaftsfischen diese Gründe auch im Vordergrund zu stehen haben und nicht nur der Wettbewerbscharakter (der an sich in Bayern nicht verboten wurde). 
Eine wie auch immer zu ergründende Verwertungspflicht würde diesem Gedanken auch nicht entsprechen, häufig können hegnerisch entnommene Fische ja nicht verwertet werden, weder sinnvoll noch sinnlos.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*



smithie schrieb:


> Da sieht aber die Erläuterung in "Bayerns Fischerei und Gewässer" anders aus:
> 
> Quelle: http://www.lfvbayern.de/media/files/FiZ_313_Seite_22_23.pdf
> 
> ...


 
"Insbesondere bei Hegefischen kann die sinnvolle Verwertung aber auch zentralisiert erfolgen"

Da steht gar nix anderes. Ohne Verwertung, kein Hegefischen. Nix anderes wurde uns gesagt. Und wenn sich niemand findet, der ein paar Tausend Zwergwelse an seine Schweine verfüttern will oder anderweitig verwertet, fällt das Hegefischen aus ...


----------



## Petrusjünger (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> "Insbesondere bei Hegefischen kann die sinnvolle Verwertung aber auch zentralisiert erfolgen"
> 
> Da steht gar nix anderes. Ohne Verwertung, kein Hegefischen. Nix anderes wurde uns gesagt. Und wenn sich niemand findet, der ein paar Tausend Zwergwelse an seine Schweine verfüttern will oder anderweitig verwertet, fällt das Hegefischen aus ...


 
Wendet Euch mal an Manfred Braun (Autor des Kommentars zum bayerischen Fischereigesetz) 
Da ist mal eine zentrale Klarstellung dringend erforderlich. 

Wie gesagt im aktuellen Kommentar steht da bei den entsprechenden (sehr ausführlichen) Text-Stellen absolut nichts zu einer angeblichen Verwertungspflicht (wenn schon Traditionsfischen oder Hegefischen vorliegt)


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*



Petrusjünger schrieb:


> Im aktuellen Kommentar zum bayerischen Fischereigesetz (Braun/Keiz) steht so etwas nicht. Dort wird die "Traditionspflege" und "Hege"als vernünftiger Grund anerkannt und natürlich darauf geachtet, dass dann beim Gemeinschaftsfischen diese Gründe auch im Vordergrund zu stehen haben und nicht nur der Wettbewerbscharakter (der an sich in Bayern nicht verboten wurde).
> Eine wie auch immer zu ergründende Verwertungspflicht würde diesem Gedanken auch nicht entsprechen, häufig können hegnerisch entnommene Fische ja nicht verwertet werden, weder sinnvoll noch sinnlos.


 
Du vermischt zwei Dinge. 

Traditionspflege und Hege werden als Gründe zur behördlichen Zulassung eines Gemeinschaftsangelns akzeptiert:

*§ 13*
*Gemeinschaftsfischen*
(1) Gemeinschaftsfischen mit abschließender Wertung der Fangergebnisse sind nur im Rahmen traditioneller Veranstaltungen und zur Erfüllung der Hegepflicht (Art. 1 Abs. 2 BayFiG) im Fanggewässer zulässig.​

Außerhalb dieser Gründe sind Gemeinschaftsangeln mit Preisvergabe in Bayern untersagt.​ 
Der andere Aspekt ist die Einhaltung des Tierschutzgesetzes (was ja erst mal nichts mit dem Gemeinschaftsangeln zu tun hat). Und hier gilt der Verwertungsgrundsatz für alle entnommenen Tiere (und wie das mit dem Zurücksetzen in Bayern ist, wissen wir ja).​


----------



## antonio (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*

gebt es in ne tierkörperbeseitigungsanlage, da wird fischmehl draus gemacht und das ist auch eine sinnvolle verwertung.

antonio


----------



## Sharpo (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*

Bauer mit Biogasanlage?


----------



## antonio (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*

wenn alle behörden wie bei euch so denken würden, dann müßten alle schädlingsbekämpfer demnächst ihre "beute" auch ner sinnvollen verwertung zuführen.
rattenkeulchen im supermarkt etc.
außerdem sieht das tierschutzgesetz keine sinnvolle verwertung vor sondern stellt nur als bedingung nen vernünftigen grund um ein wirbeltier zu töten.
und der ist gegeben in dem falle, da ja eine fremde art entfernt werden soll.
da sollte die behörde mal drüber nachdenken.

antonio


----------



## Sharpo (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*



antonio schrieb:


> wenn alle behörden wie bei euch so denken würden, dann müßten alle schädlingsbekämpfer demnächst ihre "beute" auch ner sinnvollen verwertung zuführen.
> rattenkeulchen im supermarkt etc.
> 
> antonio




Ja komisch nicht?
Wie ist Schädlingsbekämpfung mit dem Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?
Ratten und Mäuse verbluten innerlich.

Gibt bestimmt wieder irgendwelche Ausnahmegesetze...

Edit: In der Tat gibt es eine Menge ausführungen dazu.


----------



## Petrusjünger (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du vermischt zwei Dinge.
> 
> Traditionspflege und Hege werden als Gründe zur behördlichen Zulassung eines Gemeinschaftsangelns akzeptiert:
> 
> ...


 
Dieser *Verwertungsgrundsatz für alle entnommenen Tiere *hätte ich jetzt mal mit genauer Angabe des entsprechenden Paragraphen.

Lass Dir aber ruhig Zeit. Ich warte darauf schon eine Weile, kommt nicht mehr darauf an.

(Und bitte teile dann, wenn Du ihn gefunden hast, diesen "Verwertungsgrundsatz" auch mal den Naturschutzverbänden mit, wenn sie mal wieder einen See ablassen, um eine angebliche Hechtplage zu bekämpfen. )


----------



## antonio (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*

richtig im tierschutzgesetz gibt es keinen verwertungsgrundsatz.
lediglich ein vernünftiger grund ist vorgeschrieben und dieser muß nicht unbedingt eine sinnvolle verwertung sein.

antonio


----------



## Sharpo (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*



Petrusjünger schrieb:


> Dieser *Verwertungsgrundsatz für alle entnommenen Tiere *hätte ich jetzt mal mit genauer Angabe des entsprechenden Paragraphen.
> 
> Lass Dir aber ruhig Zeit. Ich warte darauf schon eine Weile, kommt nicht mehr darauf an.
> 
> (Und bitte teile dann, wenn Du ihn gefunden hast, diesen "Verwertunsgrundsatz" auch mal den Naturschutzverbänden mit, wenn sie mal wieder einen See ablassen, um eine angebliche Hechtplage zu bekämpfen. )



Den gibt es nicht.
Es muss nur ein vernünftiger Grund vorliegen.

Was aber nun Vernünftig ist...?


----------



## Petrusjünger (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du vermischt zwei Dinge.
> 
> Traditionspflege und Hege werden als* Gründe zur behördlichen Zulassung eines Gemeinschaftsangelns* akzeptiert:


 
Wenn Du gerade am Suchen bist (Du kennst Dich ja scheinbar im bayerischen Fischereirecht aus) kannst Du mir bitte auch noch den gesetzlichen Passus finden, der besagt, dass in Bayern ein Gemeinschaftsangeln einer "behördlichen Zulasssung" bedarf?

Habe ich nämlich bisher auch selbst im aktuellen Gesetzes- Kommentar nirgendwo gefunden .

(Aber ich mache es Dir einfach:
17 VwVFiR beginnt mit: " Eine Anzeige- oder Genehmigungspflicht besteht nicht.")


----------



## Colophonius (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*

Was ist denn an dieser Definition


> Unter Trophäenangeln wird das Angeln ausschließlich auf kapitale Fische verstanden
> ohne die Absicht, diese Fische sinnvoll zu verwerten.



(Quelle: http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/images/stellungnahme_zum_trophaenfischen.pdf)

So unglaublich problematisch? 

Ich kenne keinen Angler, der ausschließlich kapitale Fische fängt.


----------



## Sharpo (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Was ist denn an dieser Definition
> 
> 
> (Quelle: http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/images/stellungnahme_zum_trophaenfischen.pdf)
> ...




Es geht nicht um das Fangen sondern um das Angeln auf solche Fische.


----------



## Colophonius (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um das Fangen sondern um das Angeln auf solche Fische.



Ja, wer angelt denn bitte nur kapitale Fische?


----------



## Petrusjünger (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Was ist denn an dieser Definition
> 
> 
> (Quelle: http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/images/stellungnahme_zum_trophaenfischen.pdf)
> ...


 

Ich verstehe das so: 
Wenn mit starker Karpfenrute und entpsr. großem Haken und großen Boilies, Grundel-Bisse möglichst zu vermeiden suche, angele ich gezielt auf "kapitale" Fische. Habe ich gleichzeitig die Absicht, diese prinzipiell nicht sinnvoll zu verwerten, so sei dies "Trophäenangeln". 

Würde ich den Karpfen mit leichtem Geschirr nachstellen und ab und zu auch mal ne Grundel fangen, und im Gegenzug manchen Großkarpfen unnötig lange im Drill "quälen" oder verlieren, bin ich kein "Trophäenangler". Ich angele dann aber dennoch nicht waid- und tierschutzgerecht.

Es geht also letzlich um die "Absicht", die das Entscheidende hier ausmacht. Angele ich in der Absicht, keine Fische "zu verwerten", bin ich ein ganz Böser. 

Unklar ist, was ist, wenn ich im konkreten Einzelfall, zuvor zwar mit offener Absicht angelnd, aber dennoch letztendlich mich für das Zurücksetzen entschieden hatte. Z.B. Frau rief gerade an, dass die Gefriertruhe ihren Geist abgegeben hat und in der aktuellen Situation war auch sonst niemand greifbar, der den Fisch verwerten konnte. Oder in besagtem NDR-Angelsee-Fall: Gerade beim oder kurz nach dem Drill rief mein Banker an, dass mein Konto aufgrund eines ungünstigen Kursverlaufs so wenig Deckung hat, dass ich mir den Sonntags-Braten-Stör für 1200 Euro, den ich ursprünglich vorhatte, zu schlachten und in die Pfanne zu hauen nicht mehr leisten kann und ich ihn deshalb schnell zurücksetze, weil das immer noch die bessere Lösung ist, als darauf zu vertrauen, dass sich auf die Schnelle ein weiterer Angler findet, der den dann geschlachteten Stör übernimmt.


----------



## Sharpo (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Ja, wer angelt denn bitte nur kapitale Fische?



Die Kollegen am Fopu aus dem NDR Bericht angeln primär (ausschliesslich) auf grosse Fische. Sicherlich Fangen sie dabei auch kleinere, die sind aber nicht das primäre Ziel.


----------



## Sharpo (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*



Petrusjünger schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ich das so:
> Wenn mit starker Karpfenrute und entpsr. großem Haken und großen Boilies, Grundel-Bisse möglichst zu vermeiden suche, angele ich gezielt auf "kapitale" Fische. Habe ich gleichzeitig die Absicht, diese prinzipiell nicht sinnvoll zu verwerten, so sei dies "Trophäenangeln".
> 
> Würde ich den Karpfen mit leichtem Geschirr nachstellen und ab und zu auch mal ne Grundel haken, und im Gegenzug manchen Großkarpfen unnötig lange im Drill "quälen" oder verlieren bin ich kein "Trophäenangler". Ich angele dann aber dennoch nicht waid- und tierschutzgerecht.
> ...




Oder so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*

An der an sich irren Diskussion seht ihr, wie wichtig ein VERNÜNFTIGER BUNDESVERBAND wäre, der sich im BUND mit den zuständigen Leuten über das BUNDEStierschutzgesetz und dessen Auslegung auseinandersetzt.

Und versucht, das anglerfreundlich in ganz Deutschland umzusetzen.

Damit Leute, die einfach nur angeln wollen, sich nicht mit so einem Dreck beschäftigen müssen..

Daher auch dies:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272160

Und diese Unfähigkeit auch des hier genannten GF, der solche Absonderlichkeiten auch noch öffentlich verbreitet, zeigt noch mehr, wie wichtig ein GUTER Bundesverband wäre..

Gewollt und gekriegt habt ihr leider das:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272425


----------



## MisterEd0105 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*

Ich fasse es nicht, dass überall, jeder, um die C&R-Regel rumdiskutieren muss.
Am Ende kann doch der normale Menschenverstand eingeschaltet werden (ok, davon hat vielleicht nicht jeder genug):

Ich zitiere jetzt bewusst keine Gesetze (wegen des Menschenverstandes ;-))

Ein Angler, setzt sich an ein Gewässer, um einen Fisch zu fangen, diesen zu töten und zu braten (Mindestmaße vorausgesetzt. Schniepel machen ja auch nicht satt). 

Wenn ich mich an einen See setze um einen Fisch 15 min für ein Foto zu quälen, kann man dass nicht ernsthaft verteidigen.

Fange ich einen Fisch der potentiell essbar ist (aufgrund seiner Größe), ESSE ICH DEN AUCH! Wenn ich keinen Fisch mag, brauche ich auch nicht angeln gehen. Wer nur Spaß will, soll Fußballspielen gehen.

Und ja: Es sollte ein BUNDES-Gesetz her, in dem alles geregelt, geboten und verboten wird. (Auch die Hegemaßnahmen)

Die Tatsache, dass solche Trophäenangeldeppen ungestraft davon kommen und zum größten geduldet werden, dreht mir den Magen um ehrlich. Einem meiner Vorredner stimme ich da voll zu: Die Absicht zählt!!! 

Angeln um die Pfanne zu füllen = gut
Angeln um die coole Sau zu sein = doof

Ausnahmen gibt's immer (Hegepflicht z.B.).

Können wir gemeinschaftlich zum Punkt kommen, dass Coole-Sau-Angler Vollhonks sind und von jedem Gewässer vertrieben gehören? Menschenverstand halt!


----------



## schuessel (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*



MisterEd0105 schrieb:


> Ich fasse es nicht, dass überall, jeder, um die C&R-Regel rumdiskutieren muss.
> Am Ende kann doch der normale Menschenverstand eingeschaltet werden (ok, davon hat vielleicht nicht jeder genug):
> 
> Ich zitiere jetzt bewusst keine Gesetze (wegen des Menschenverstandes ;-))
> ...



#6
dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*

Gegenfrage...können wir gemeinschaftlich zu dem Punkt kommen,der da wie folgt lautet:

*Jeder so,wie er mag !*

Es zwingt dich doch keiner, an Königs- oder Hegefischen teilzunehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*



ruhrfischerpg schrieb:


> gegenfrage...können wir gemeinschaftlich zu dem punkt kommen,der da wie folgt lautet:
> 
> *jeder so,wie er mag !*
> 
> es zwingt dich doch keiner, an königs- oder hegefischen teilzunehmen.




#6#6#6#6


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*



Petrusjünger schrieb:


> Wenn Du gerade am Suchen bist (Du kennst Dich ja scheinbar im bayerischen Fischereirecht aus) kannst Du mir bitte auch noch den gesetzlichen Passus finden, der besagt, dass in Bayern ein Gemeinschaftsangeln einer "behördlichen Zulasssung" bedarf?
> 
> Habe ich nämlich bisher auch selbst im aktuellen Gesetzes- Kommentar nirgendwo gefunden .
> 
> ...


 
Den betreffenden Abschnitt hast du ja schon mal gefunden, aber leider nicht zu Ende gelesen:

"Unberührt bleibt die Befugnis der Kreisverwaltungsbehörde, nach Art. 88 Abs. 1 Satz 3 FiG *Anordnungen zur Einhaltung und Durchsetzung des § 10 AVFiG und anderer Rechtsvorschriften zu erlassen; hierzu gehören neben dem Tierschutzrecht*  insbesondere auch einschlägige Regelungen des Naturschutz- und Wasserrechts."


----------



## Petrusjünger (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*

Hat leider nichts mit meiner Frage zu tun. 
Gefragt war, wo drin steht, dass in Bayern Gemeinschaftsfischen behördlich genemigt werden, wie Du behauptet hattest. 

Dieser weitere Satz (einer Verwaltunsvorschrift) ist absolut am Thema vorbei und zeigt, dass Deine Rechtskenntnisse nicht weit her sind. 
Hast Du die genannten und von Dir fett gedruckten möglichen Anordnungen (§ 10 AVFIG) überhaupt mal angesehen? Weißt Du, wozu eine Verwaltungsvorschrift erlassen wird und für wen die gilt?

Und wie siehts mit meiner anderen bezüglich Deiner Behauptung zum Tierschutzgesetz aus, schon fündig?



> Und hier gilt der Verwertungsgrundsatz für alle entnommenen Tiere


Hierzu war die gesetzliche Quelle gefragt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*



Petrusjünger schrieb:


> Dieser *Verwertungsgrundsatz für alle entnommenen Tiere *hätte ich jetzt mal mit genauer Angabe des entsprechenden Paragraphen.
> 
> Lass Dir aber ruhig Zeit. Ich warte darauf schon eine Weile, kommt nicht mehr darauf an.


 
Du zäumst das Pferd von der falschen Seite auf. Frage dich, welche Gründe zum Töten eines Fisches (oder auch nur zum herauskurbeln aus dem Wasser) im Falle einer Anzeige zur Einstellung führen und welche zu einer Anklage.

Bei der Verwertung fühlen sich alle sicher. Bei allem anderen wird die Luft anscheinend dünner. Und selbst die Behörden scheinen mancherorts derzeit auf die ganz sichere Seite gehen zu wollen.

Und was macht unser Verband? Nix. Dabei wäre es doch gerade die Aufgabe eines Bundesverbandes, für Rechtssicherheit bzgl. der anglerisch relevanten Bundesgesetze zu sorgen. Und natürlich Lobbying im Sinne der Angler zu betreiben.

Aber halt |kopfkrat. Der Verband ist ja primär dem Naturschutz verpflichtet und nicht den Anglern. Ich nehme alles zurück |supergri


----------



## antonio (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*

hege ist auch ein vernünftiger grund und muß mit verwertung nichts zu tun haben.
man kann natürlich bei hegemaßnahmen eine verwertung vornehmen, muß aber nicht, da die hege an sich der vernünftige grund ist.


antonio


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*



Petrusjünger schrieb:


> Und wie siehts mit meiner anderen bezüglich Deiner Behauptung zum Tierschutzgesetz aus, schon fündig?
> 
> Hierzu war die gesetzliche Quelle gefragt.


 
Ein Gesetz kann ich immer noch nicht bieten, aber eine Abhandlung unseres verblichenen Verbandes:
http://www.vdsf.de/documents/tierschutzbericht.pdf

PS: Ja, ich habe gelesen, dass dort Hegemaßnahmen als vernünftiger Grund beschrieben werden. Das ist ja auch einleuchtend, aber offensichtlich nicht allen. (Und wie begründet man die Hegemaßnahme? Muss der Verein dazu erst einen Sachverständigen bezahlen?)

Ich habe den Eindruck, das Thema Tierschutz wird immer verrückter ausgelegt, auch seitens der Behörden.


----------



## Petrusjünger (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du zäumst das Pferd von der falschen Seite auf. Frage dich, welche Gründe zum Töten eines Fisches (oder auch nur zum herauskurbeln aus dem Wasser) im Falle einer Anzeige zur Einstellung führen und welche zu einer Anklage.
> 
> Bei der Verwertung fühlen sich alle sicher. Bei allem anderen wird die Luft anscheinend dünner. Und selbst die Behörden scheinen mancherorts derzeit auf die ganz sichere Seite gehen zu wollen.
> 
> ...


 
Ich zäume hier nichts auf, ich zitiere nur den aktuellen Kommentar des Fischereirechts und da steht es so drin, wie ich es schrieb. 

Wenn sich jemand irgendwo nicht sicher ist (mangelns Rechtskenntnis) kann ich da auch nichts dafür. Deshalb habe ich zu Beginn ja schon geraten, dass ihr Euch mit Manfred Braun kurzschließen solltet, dass diese (Eure) Fehlinterpretation mal endlich ein Ende hat. 

Da bayerische Behörden Gemeinschaftsfischen mangelns gesetzlicher Befugnis weder genehmigen müssen bzw. können gibt es bei dieser Thematik auch keine Behörden, die von vornherein sich mit einem speziellen Gemeinschaftsfischen befassen müssen. Deshalb stimmt hier beim Thema auch diese Anmerkung, dass Behörden auf der "sicheren Seite" sein wollen, irgendwie nicht.
Wenn ein Verein ein Gemeinschaftsfischen veranstaltet, dann will nur evtl. der Vereinsvorstand auf der sicheren Seite sein. Das gibt eher Sinn. 

Eine Behörde (die im Normalfall überhaupt nichts von einem Gemeinschaftsfischen weiss oder gar wissen muss) wird da nur aktiv, wenn ein Vergehen stattfand, bzw. überprüft werden soll, ob da eines überhaupt war oder nach Anzeige irgendwo zu erwarten ist. 

Und im Falle eines Vergehens gilt immer noch in "dubio pro reo", also die Gegenseite muss definitv nachweisen, dass das Tierschutzgesetz im konkreten Fall missachtet wurde, da evtl. Tiere erhebliche Leiden zugefügt wurden oder Tiere ohne vernünftigen Grund getötet wurden. Dass dem nicht so war und welche Bedingungen das haben muss, kann man im Kommentar zum bayerischen Fischereigesetz (welcher die tierschutzrechtlichen Aspekte hier umfassend aufgreift und mitbehandelt) nachlesen und da steht defintiv zu dem Thema (Gemeinschaftsfischen) nicht, dass der Fisch verwertet werden *muss*. Das ist Fakt.#h

Und deshalb hatte ich ja auch geschrieben, dass der Autor der verlinkten Ausführung in der Bayerischen Verbandszeitung hier irrt und äußerst gewagte Schlussfolgerungen zieht, die er durch keine einzige Quelle, sei es aktuelle Gesetze, Kommentare oder Rechtsprechung belegt. In dem ganzen Artikel findet sich außer der (seine Äußerungen eher widerlegenden Fischereigesetz-§) keine einzige Quellenangabe. Gerade solche hätte ich gerne gelesen und hatte mich damals schon geärgert, als ich den angeblichen  Fach-Artikel im Original las.


----------



## antonio (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ein Gesetz kann ich immer noch nicht bieten, aber eine Abhandlung unseres verblichenen Verbandes:
> http://www.vdsf.de/documents/tierschutzbericht.pdf
> 
> PS: Ja, ich habe gelesen, dass dort Hegemaßnahmen als vernünftiger Grund beschrieben werden. Das ist ja auch einleuchtend, aber offensichtlich nicht allen. (Und wie begründet man die Hegemaßnahme? Muss der Verein dazu erst einen Sachverständigen bezahlen?)
> ...



normalerweise hat der verein für seine gewässer nen hegeplan zu erarbeiten und der fischereibehörde vorzulegen, ist zumindest hier so.
und in diesen hegeplänen sind dann eben auch die hegemaßnahmen drin.
da sagt die behörde eben ja oder nein dazu.
und wenn die maßnahmen gerechtfertigt sind wird diese die behörde auch befürworten.
und beim entfernen oder eindämmen von fremden arten oder überpopulationen gibt es eben dort in der regel keinenwiderspruch.
und deswegen sollten hegepläne auch von gewässerwarten etc erstellt werden, die von der materie ahnung haben.

antonio


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*



Petrusjünger schrieb:


> Ich zäume hier nichts auf, ich zitiere nur den aktuellen Kommentar des Fischereirechts und da steht es so drin, wie ich es schrieb.
> 
> Wenn sich jemand irgendwo nicht sicher ist (mangelns Rechtskenntnis) kann ich da auch nichts dafür. Deshalb habe ich zu Beginn ja schon geraten, dass ihr Euch mit Manfred Braun kurzschließen solltet, dass diese (Eure) Fehlinterpretation mal endlich ein Ende hat.


 
So ganz langsam werde ich etwas ärgerlich.

Das Bayerische Fischereigesetz, welches aufgrund seiner darin festgeschriebenen Entnahmepflicht nachweislich rechtswidrig ist, da es dem Tierschutzgesetz widerspricht, und vermutlich die realitätsfremdeste Angelpraxis weltweit festschreibt, wurde federführend von Braun erstellt. 

Und genau diesen Braun, der Gott sei Dank mittlerweile aus dem Vorstand des Bayerischen Landesverbandes entfernt wurde, sollen wir um Hilfe bitten? Diesem Typen würde ich nicht mal die Hand geben.

Das war jetzt zugegebenermaßen etwas emotional, aber das musste mal raus.


----------



## Ossipeter (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*

Räusper, der wurde nicht entfernt, der ist zurück getreten. Prof.Dr.Ing. Albert Göttle (Neuer Präsident des Bayer. Landesfischereiverbandes) ist z.B. bereits in Gesprächen mit der Staatsanwaltschaft wegen Rechtssicherheit tätig.


----------



## Petrusjünger (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*



> Und wie begründet man die Hegemaßnahme? Muss der Verein dazu erst einen Sachverständigen bezahlen?)


 
Bezüglich eines Gemeinschaftsfischen, selbst mit Wettbewerbscharakter scheint da in Bayern mehr zu gehen, als man denkt. Sachverständige (Fischereifachberatung etc.) scheinen da nicht notwendig zu sein. 

Dieses Wettfischen veranstaltete z.B. die Polizei am Bayerischen Main 
http://www.merkur-online.de/aktuell...polizei-jagen-schwarzmundgrundel-3107696.html

Die Wettkampfbroschüre (Klasse gemacht) gabs bis vor Kurzem im Web und ich habe sie mir gleich auf Fest-Platte gesichert, denn von der kann man lernen: 
(derzeit ist sie noch im Google-Webcache ersichtlich, zumindest der Text).

Das als Hegefischen ausgelobte Wettfischen mit entsprechend den Wettbewerbscharakter stark unterstreichender Grußworten zahlreicher Politiker bis hin auf Bundes-Ministerebene, hatte mehrere Besonderheiten, die mir als Main-Insider sofort auffielen: 

Z.B. waren Setzkescher auch in der Main-Hauptströmung (ständige Berufsschiffahrt mit starkem Sog und Wellenschlag) nicht nur erlaubt, sondern vorgeschrieben.

Obwohl es im bayerischen Main aus Hegegründen ein Waller-Rücksetzverbot (jegliche Größe betreffend) gibt, mussten die Teilnehmer laut Broschüre Waller (und auch andere nicht gewertete fangfähige Fische) sogar zurücksetzen. 

Was die bayerische AVFIG da vorschreibt, brauche ich Kennern ja nicht erzählen. Auch die normalerweise an dieser Strecke gültige (hegezielkonforme) Erlaubniskarte wieß in vielen Punkten Differgenzen zu den Wettkampfbestimmungen der europäischen Polizisten auf. 

Ferner gab es Tage vor dem eigentlichen Wettkampf "Trainingsfischen", in welchem kein Setzkescher erlaubt war, aber alle Fische wieder zurückgesetzt werden mussten. (Steht tatsächlich in der Wettkampfbroschüre). 

Ergo: Ist ein Gemeinschaftsfischen mal als Hegefischen (hier war das ausgelobte "Ziel" die Grundel zu dezimieren) bestimmt, dann können auch andere Hegemaßnahmen und gar anderslautende fischereirechtliche Bestimmungen in gewissen Punkten negiert werden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*



Petrusjünger schrieb:


> Bezüglich eines Gemeinschaftsfischen, selbst mit Wettbewerbscharakter scheint da in Bayern mehr zu gehen, als man denkt. Sachverständige (Fischereifachberatung etc.) scheinen da nicht notwendig zu sein.
> 
> Dieses Wettfischen veranstaltete z.B. die Polizei am Bayerischen Main
> http://www.merkur-online.de/aktuell...polizei-jagen-schwarzmundgrundel-3107696.html


 
Aber sicher geht da in Bayern einiges, wenn man die richtigen Leute kennt. #h

Und wer mir erklärt, wie folgender Passus mit dem Bayerischen Fischereigesetz (Entnahmepflicht) im Einklang steht, bekommt 'nen Kasten Bier:

http://www.policematchfishing.com/w...schaftsfischen-2013-Originalfassung-kopie.pdf

Zitat:
"Trainingsmöglichkeiten an beiden Gewässern in der Zeit zwischen 09:00 und 17:00 Uhr sind nur in Begleitung eines Vereinsmitgliedes der Niedernberger Seengemeinschaft möglich. Diese Begleitung wird im EPFC Büro angefordert.
- es ist verboten, Setzkescher während dem Training zu benutzen, *die gefangenen Fische sind sofort schonend zurück zu setzen!*

Interessant ist übrigens auch, dass sich selbst PETA zurückhielt. Die wissen auch, mit wem man sicher besser nicht anlegt.​


----------



## Petrusjünger (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> So ganz langsam werde ich etwas ärgerlich.
> 
> Das Bayerische Fischereigesetz, welches aufgrund seiner darin festgeschriebenen Entnahmepflicht nachweislich rechtswidrig ist, da es dem Tierschutzgesetz widerspricht, und vermutlich die realitätsfremdeste Angelpraxis weltweit festschreibt, wurde federführend von Braun erstellt.
> 
> ...


 
Tut mir leid, aber wenn Du Dich ernsthaft mit Fischereirecht in Bayern befasst, führt an Manfred Braun kein Weg vorbei. Das wird vermutlich noch ein paar Jahre so sein, da er den Kommentar maßgeblich verfasst. 

Das bayerische Fischereigesetz ist speziell so gemacht worden, weil man glaubt damit tierschutzkonform zu sein.
Es sieht sich als Auslegung des Tierschutzrechtes, z.B. indem es klipp und klar ja sagt, was für Fischer "vernünftige Gründe" sein können, was das Tierschutzgesetz ja bewusst offen läßt.

Fischer, die sich hier (in den vom BayFig+AVBayFig geregelten Bereichen) strikt ans Fischereirecht halten (Und da meine ich wirklich strikt) werden nie eine Verurteilung wegen Tierschutzvergehen riskieren.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Räusper, der wurde nicht entfernt, der ist zurück getreten. Prof.Dr.Ing. Albert Göttle (Neuer Präsident des Bayer. Landesfischereiverbandes) ist z.B. bereits in Gesprächen mit der Staatsanwaltschaft wegen Rechtssicherheit tätig.


 
Aber selbstverständlich ist er zurückgetreten. Und auf jeden Fall freiwillig. Anders kann es ja gar nicht sein. |kopfkrat


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*



Petrusjünger schrieb:


> Das bayerische Fischereigesetz ist speziell so gemacht worden, weil man glaubt damit tierschutzkonform zu sein.
> Es sieht sich als Auslegung des Tierschutzrechtes, z.B. indem es klipp und klar ja sagt, was für Fischer "vernünftige Gründe" sein können, was das Tierschutzgesetz ja bewusst offen läßt.
> 
> Fischer, die sich hier (in den vom BayFig+AVBayFig geregelten Bereichen) strikt ans Fischereirecht halten (Und da meine ich wirklich strikt) werden nie eine Verurteilung wegen Tierschutzvergehen riskieren.


 
Wenn ich also die 40er Barbe, die sich den auf Brassen ausgelegten Pellet reinzieht, entnehme (so vorgeschrieben im Fischereigesetz) und mangels Verwertungsmöglichkeit zu Hause auf den Kompost werfe, habe ich nicht gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstoßen?

Das sehen die Rechtsgelehrten ganz anders. Und weil auch die Verantwortlichen in Bayern wissen, wie dünn das Eis ist, auf dem sie hier stehen, gab es noch nicht eine einzige Anzeige wegen Zurücksetzens von offensichtlich unbeabsichtigtem Beifang.

Aber so langsam schweifen wir hier in Off-Topic für dieses Thema hier ab.


----------



## Schuppi 56 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> So ganz langsam werde ich etwas ärgerlich.
> 
> Das Bayerische Fischereigesetz, welches aufgrund seiner darin festgeschriebenen Entnahmepflicht nachweislich rechtswidrig ist, da es dem Tierschutzgesetz widerspricht, und vermutlich die realitätsfremdeste Angelpraxis weltweit festschreibt, wurde federführend von Braun erstellt.
> 
> ...


 
Siche rist dieses Rücksetzverbot abgestimmt worden und es waren damal bei der Internet umfrage  über 60% dafür  und mus s sagen es hat sinn denn  es kann nicht sein   , das man den Fisch raus holt sress aus sezt und dann wieder Zurücksezt   denn da gehen  die meissten ein  und liegen dann  im  Wasser und   züchten Bakterien und  Pilze   was is dann  ? Ein gejaule der Gewässer wat  ist zu faul  wa szu tuhn  der Vorstand ist mit schuld   aber  Nicht der wa sdenkt er tut den fisch was gutes  beim Zurücksetzen 

So weiss  das war wieder mal  ein Gedanken  auswurf gegen die C & R Fischer   aber  so is richtig  zu rück nur was Untermassig und Schonzeit hat  sonst ab in die Pfanne 
lg


----------



## Lazarus (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*



kati48268 schrieb:


> http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/images/stellungnahme_zum_trophaenfischen.pdf



 Es scheint, dass du einen anderen Text gelesen hast, als ich. 



kati48268 schrieb:


> - auch hier wird nicht zwischen den in der unsäglichen Doku angeprangerten "Missständen" und "normalen" Anglern unterschieden



_Das kommerzielle Angebot des Trophäenangelns in geschlossenen Gewässern mit dem Ziel oder gar der Verpflichtung, die gefangenen Fische zurücksetzen zu müssen, damit sie mehrmals gefangen werden können, wird scharf verurteilt.
_...
_Angelteiche stellen eine wichtige Form der Vermarktung von i. d. R. selbst erzeugten Fischen dar, die das Erlebnis Angeln mit dem Erwerb eines hochwertigen Nahrungsmittels verbinden._

Es wird doch ganz klar unterschieden! 
Großfischpuffs = böse
'Normale' Forellenteiche = gut 



kati48268 schrieb:


> - auch hier wird der unbestimmte Rechtsbegriff "vernünftiger Grund" nach TierschG 1:1 mit Verwertung gleichgesetzt, als wenn es nicht weitere Interpretationen dessen geben würde.


_Nahrungserwerb ist *ein* wichtiger Grund zum Angeln._
Dass der Nahrungserwerb der einzige Grund ist, steht da nicht. So ähnlich stand es auch in der oft gelobten Stellungnahme des DAV zu C&R. 

Alles in allem würde ich den von dir verlinkten Text in vollem Umfang unterschreiben.


----------



## Koalabaer (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*



Schuppi 56 schrieb:


> So weiss  das war wieder mal  ein Gedanken  auswurf gegen die C & R Fischer   aber  so is richtig  zu rück nur was Untermassig und Schonzeit hat  sonst ab in die Pfanne



Ob jenes dann im Sinne von ,,Nachhaltigkeit'' ist, möchte ich stark bezweifeln! #d

Jedoch auch folgendes: wenn es nicht gelingt, das ,,Angeln'' auf die selbe Stufe( im momentanen Tierschutzgesetz) wie zb. Aquaristik, Stubenvögel etc. zu stellen, male ich folgendes  Szenario:

1, die Stippwettfischer erwischt es als erstes. Mit Hegeveranstaltungen wird man es lediglich hinauszögern können.
2, jetzt folgen die klassischen Großfisch C&R- Angler. Hier sicherlich die Karpfen&Welsangler.
3, die Gelegentheitsentnehmer werden sich auch unter dem momentanen TG  noch eine Weile behaupten!
4, jetzt fischen nur noch die ,, Alles'' was geht,wird entnommen!

5, hoffentlich bin ich dann schon in Walhalla!


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Petrusjünger (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn ich also die 40er Barbe, die sich den auf Brassen ausgelegten Pellet reinzieht, entnehme (so vorgeschrieben im Fischereigesetz) und mangels Verwertungsmöglichkeit zu Hause auf den Kompost werfe, habe ich nicht gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstoßen?
> 
> Das sehen die Rechtsgelehrten ganz anders. Und weil auch die Verantwortlichen in Bayern wissen, wie dünn das Eis ist, auf dem sie hier stehen, gab es noch nicht eine einzige Anzeige wegen Zurücksetzens von offensichtlich unbeabsichtigtem Beifang.
> 
> Aber so langsam schweifen wir hier in Off-Topic für dieses Thema hier ab.


 

Ich sage Dir, dass wenn Du die Barbe entnimmst, wie es das Gesetz vorschreibt, Du keine Probleme hast.
Wie Du glaubhaft machst, dass Du zwar Brachsen verwerten würdest (Du hast aber im konkreten Beispiel keine gefangen, um das zu beweisen) , aber keine Barben verwerten kannst, und ob man ob so einer Ausrede ("Ich kann die versehentliche Barbe einfach nicht verwerten, deshalb setze ich sie zurück") nicht doch zum Vorwurf kommt, dass es Dir nur um CUR ging, ist ein anderes Thema.


Aber an den erwähnten Texten von "Rechtsgelehrten" zum erwähnten Barbenbeispiel, bin ich persönlich interessiert. Bitte poste die Links oder die Literaturangabe der Veröffentlichung. Danke im voraus.


----------



## kati48268 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Es scheint, dass du einen anderen Text gelesen hast, als ich.



Es gibt die, die nix verstehen 
und die, die nix verstehen WOLLEN. #d

Hab halt den ganzen Text gelesen und mit Satz 1 angefangen:
_"Unter Trophäenangeln wird das Angeln ausschließlich auf kapitale Fische verstanden ohne die Absicht, diese Fische sinnvoll zu verwerten. Häufig geht dies einher mit dem Posieren von Fänger und Fang vor der Kamera und dem Zurücksetzen des Fisches (catch and release)."_
Hier wird nicht mal zwischen C&R mit & ohne Fotografieren unterschieden. Trophäenangeln ohne Trophäe ist genauso gemeint (um mal bei diesem bescheuerten Begriff 'Trophäe' zu bleiben, der uns auch erfilgreich aufgedrückt wurde).
Und nochmal für die Leseschwachen: dieser Satz bezieht sich NICHT nur auf Forellenseen!

Der LANUV agiert noch direkter:
http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips-tv/spezial/vorstoss-gegen-trophaeenangler-3489.html
Hier sollen die NRW-Kreisverwaltungen ihre Bemühungen gegen C&R nachweisen; in Forellenseen UND bei den Angelvereinen.

Weiter:
_"Nahrungse__rwerb ist ein wichtiger __Grund zum Angeln."
_Ja, du hast recht, da steht "ein", nicht "der einzige"_. _
Trotzdem erwarte ich von einem Angler-LV_, _dass da mehr Gründe kommen und nicht den Angelgegnern, die versuchen es auf diesen einen Grund zu reduzieren (und dies sehr erfolgreich hinkriegen) nach dem Mund geredet wird_.
_
Weiter:
_"Angelteiche stellen eine wichtige Form der Vermarktung von i. d. R. selbst erzeugten Fischen dar, die das Erlebnis Angeln mit dem Erwerb_
_ eines hochwertigen Nahrungsmittels verbinden. Die Betriebe werden bei der Produktion von Speise- und Besatzfischen sowie beim Angebot von Angelteichen von den zuständigen Veteri__närbehörden überwacht."
Selbst erzeugte Fische ist natürlich Murks und entspricht nicht der Realität.
_Wo bleibt die Stellungnahme eines 'Angler'-Verbandes zum 'Angeln' am Forellensee? Und nicht nur zum Fische auf eine besondere Art kaufen & fressen?!_

_Warum nur WILL er das nicht verstehen?_ #d
_


----------



## Petrusjünger (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Ob jenes dann im Sinne von ,,Nachhaltigkeit'' ist, möchte ich stark bezweifeln! #d
> 
> Jedoch auch folgendes: wenn es nicht gelingt, das ,,Angeln'' auf die selbe Stufe( im momentanen Tierschutzgesetz) wie zb. Aquaristik, Stubenvögel etc. zu stellen, male ich folgendes Szenario:
> 
> ...


 
Bei 5. ist das Angeln ganz verboten. Und wir sind dann wie Präsidentin Happach Kasan jetzt schon vorauseilend vorschlägt nur noch Naturschützer. 

Denn kaum ein Mensch angelt zum Nahrungserwerb. (Letzteres ist doch für die Meisten eh nur ein Vorwand oder ein sich noch nicht selbst eingestandene Verdrängung der wahren Motive)

Zur Nahrungsbeschaffung geht man in den Supermarkt und nicht an den kilometerweit entfernten Angelsee oder schadstoffbelasteten Fluss.

Wir geben alle nachweislich viel zuviel für Angelzeugs (x) einschließlich der vielen versenkten Wobblers, des Futters, etc. aus, dass man realitische Chance haben könnte eine gegen das Angeln gerichtete (auch nich ganz so blöde) Öffentlichkeit mit solchen Taschenspielertricks unserer Verbände (Angeln = Nahrungserwerb= vernünftiger Grund) längerfristig zum Narren halten zu können. 
In erster Linie angeln wir um unser Angelzeuchs zu "testen", unser Geschick unter Beweis zu stellen oder aus sonstigen Gründen, um den lächerlichen Fisch willen sicherlich nicht. 

(x) Laut wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen wird durch das verkaufte "Angelzeuchs" wirtschaftlich mehr umgesetzt als in der Berufsfischerei durch Fischfang.


----------



## smithie (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*



Petrusjünger schrieb:


> Das bayerische Fischereigesetz ist speziell so gemacht worden, weil man glaubt damit tierschutzkonform zu sein.
> Es sieht sich als Auslegung des Tierschutzrechtes, z.B. indem es klipp und klar ja sagt, was für Fischer "vernünftige Gründe" sein können, was das Tierschutzgesetz ja bewusst offen läßt.


Meinst Du damit den "Schwamm-§ 11 (8)" der AVFIG?
Wobei der auf das Zurücksetzen und nicht auf "vernünftige Gründe" abzielt.
Oder worauf beziehst Du Dich?


----------



## seebarsch (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*

warum geht Ihr angeln als Rechtsverdreher #d
meine Blondinen meine Autos meine jachten meine k...........


----------



## Petrusjünger (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*



smithie schrieb:


> Meinst Du damit den "Schwamm-§ 11 (8)" der AVFIG?
> Wobei der auf das Zurücksetzen und nicht auf "vernünftige Gründe" abzielt.
> Oder worauf beziehst Du Dich?


 
Jein,

der berüchtigte 11,8 umschreibt das eigentliche bayerische CuR Verbot, welches man natürlich aus Tierschutzerwägungen begründet hat.

Die Logik des § 11 AVFIG ist folgende: Es gibt landesweit und bezwirksweit zu schonende Fische, die sind dort (und in den BezirksVOs) aufgeführt. Ferner soll der Fischereiberechtigte im Rahmen seiner Hegeverpflichtungen die Erlaubniskarten generell so gestalten, dass da für den Angler schon drin steht, was gewässertypisch darüber hinaus noch geschont werden soll. 

Alles übrige ist logischerweise beim Fang zu entnehmen, weil man sonst im Verdacht steht, weder Hegegründe noch sonstige Gründe zu haben (Nahrungserwerb fällt ja beim Zurücksetzen weg.)

Was ich aber meinte mit der Spezifizierung der tierschutzrechtlichen "vernünftigen Gründe" für den Fischfang, der ja eigentlich "Tierquälerei" sei, ist, dass bereits Art. 1 BayFiG die "Fischhege" als Aufgabe der Fischerei bestimmt und somit schon in Art. 1 dieser "vernünftige Grund" schon einmal bestimmt wurde.
Folgerichtig geht der Kommentar auch schon bei Art. 1 sehr tief in die tierschutzrechtliche Thematik "vernünftiger Grund" ein und verschafft so dem bayerischen Angler Rechtssicherheit. (Der von petra neulich unter Medien-Echo angezeigte bayerische Rekordwallerangler, bzw. "dessen" zuständiger Staatsanwalt hat in seiner Begründung, warum er die Anzeige ohne weitere Ermittlungen abweist, fast wortwörtlich diese Passagen aus dem Kommentar übernommen)

Weitere legitimierende "vernünftige Gründe" werden z.B. laut Kommentar z.B. im bereits erwähnten Paragrafen § 13 zum Wettangeln gesehen, wo der bayerische Gesetzgeber neben der "Hegepflicht" die "Traditionspflege" (wörtlich "traditionelle Veranstaltungen" als zulässigen Grund nennt.


----------



## kati48268 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*

Man vergleiche mal die 2 offiziellen Reaktionen:
hier nochmal NRW:
http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/images/stellungnahme_zum_trophaenfischen.pdf
und hier Niedersachsen:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...niedersachsen-e.v.-zu-ndr-fernsehbeitrag.html



Mädels, eure bayrische C&R+Abknüppel-Geschichte & -Diskussion ist ja durchaus interessant, tangiert im Groben selbstverständlich das Thema, aber die Details gehen so langsam ein wenig sehr OT und machen den Trööt unleserlich...
Evtl. eigenes Thema dazu aufmachen & die Admins bitten die Posts dahin zu verschieben?


----------



## MisterEd0105 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*



> Denn kaum ein Mensch angelt zum Nahrungserwerb. (Letzteres ist doch für die Meisten eh nur ein Vorwand oder ein sich noch nicht selbst eingestandene Verdrängung der wahren Motive)



Stimmt so nicht! Ja, du hast recht: Angeln macht Spaß und Nahrungserwerb ist sicherlich nicht der einzige Grund. Aber es ist ein Grund von vielen und bei jedem Wurf dabei. Auch wenn ich Gefahr laufe, mich wie ein militanter Tierschützer anzuhören: Tiere haben Gefühle (bei Fischen nicht nachgewiesen, ok! Ausschließen kann das aber wohl keiner von uns). Dieses sollten wir respektieren und IMMER auf dem Schirm haben. Bei jedem Herzstich habe ich dieses flaue Gefühl im Magen ein Leben zu beenden. Einen Fisch zurückzusetzen bewahrt zwar sein Leben (und der Kollege ist sicherlich sehr dankbar dafür), *aber einem Lebewesen Stress, Angst, Panik, evtl Schmerzen, Verletzungen ZUM SPASS zuzufügen * kann nicht ernsthaft eine Option sein, oder?



> Jeder so,wie er mag !



Dem kann ich mich also so nicht anschließen. Ein bisschen zu allgemein.
Die Tatsache, dass hier bis aufs kleinste Gesetzestexte zerhackstückt werden, um das eigene Handeln zu rechtfertigen, stimmt mich etwas nachdenklich. Menschenverstand!! |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Alles in den passenden Thread verschoben, Kathi...

Wobei der auch hierher gepasst hätte:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272027

Dein Posting bezog sich ja aber auch die Reaktion zur Doku, daher hier rein....


----------



## snofla (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

nochmal zur Doku...........

In der Forellenanlage in Gaxel wurde ja eine Forelle angeblich (so zeigt es auch die Doku) ohne Betäubung abgestochen, ich habe jetzt von dieser Person erfahren das das auch passend zurecht geschnitten worden ist. Er hat diese Forelle definitiv betäubt und dann abgestochen.......................


----------



## HTK (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



snofla schrieb:


> nochmal zur Doku...........
> 
> In der Forellenanlage in Gaxel wurde ja eine Forelle angeblich (so zeigt es auch die Doku) ohne Betäubung abgestochen, ich habe jetzt von dieser Person erfahren das das auch passend zurecht geschnitten worden ist. Er hat diese Forelle definitiv betäubt und dann abgestochen.......................


 
DAS wäre ja glatt Rufmord... aber ehrlich, wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, das schnappte die Forelle noch nach "Luft", nachdem sie abgestochen war. Das spricht nicht für "zurecht schneiden".


----------



## snofla (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

ist es bei dir immer so das wenn du einen Fisch betäubt hast und abgestochen hast, dieser keinen Kiemenschlag mehr macht....?


----------



## Petrusjünger (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

@ Kati,
sorry für die OT- Diskussion in Deinem Thread, gelobe Besserung.

zum Thema Forelle:
Mir fiel nach genauer Sichtung des Films auf, dass der Forellen-Beitrag zwar schon die Kabinen von Vrede zeigt, aber sicher nicht am selben Tag, wie die Bilder vorher gedreht wurde. Es gab da viel Schnee im Hintergrund, der auf den vorherigen Aufnahmen, wo auch die Umgebung des Sees gezeigt wurde, auch irgendwo zu sehen hätte sein müssen. 
Dass es ein Schnitt war, war mir klar. Vermutlich ist er an einem ganz anderen Tag mit versteckter Kamera gekommen und hat so lange gewartet, bis er mal einen Angler mit was Unerlaubtem erwischt, hatte ich mir gedacht. 

Meine Forellen, sind auch wenn sie betäubt und mit Kiemenschnitt (verwende ich immer, weil das kleine Fischherz nicht gut getroffen werden kann und das richtige Ausbluten sichergestellt ist) ausgeblutet sind, immer noch aktiv. Das "Luftschnappen" ist ja vermutlich eine reflexartige Handlung, also eine unbewusste Handlung.


----------



## HTK (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Naja, Euer Wort in Gottes Ohr.
Wenn ich Forellen betäubt habe, schnappen die nicht mehr. Wenn ich dann den Herzstich angewendet habe, bluten sie noch, aber schnappen tun die nicht mehr.


----------



## Pacman1710 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LVs NRW Stellungnahme "Trophäenfischen"*



MisterEd0105 schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht! Ja, du hast recht: Angeln macht Spaß und Nahrungserwerb ist sicherlich nicht der einzige Grund. Aber es ist ein Grund von vielen und bei jedem Wurf dabei. Auch wenn ich Gefahr laufe, mich wie ein militanter Tierschützer anzuhören: Tiere haben Gefühle (bei Fischen nicht nachgewiesen, ok! Ausschließen kann das aber wohl keiner von uns). Dieses sollten wir respektieren und IMMER auf dem Schirm haben. Bei jedem Herzstich habe ich dieses flaue Gefühl im Magen ein Leben zu beenden. Einen Fisch zurückzusetzen bewahrt zwar sein Leben (und der Kollege ist sicherlich sehr dankbar dafür), *aber einem Lebewesen Stress, Angst, Panik, evtl Schmerzen, Verletzungen ZUM SPASS zuzufügen *kann nicht ernsthaft eine Option sein, oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das heißt also, das, wenn du deine Fangbeschränkungen z.B. schon nach 15Min erreicht hättest, du dein Gerödel zusammenpackst und nach hause fährst? Wenn dem wirklich so ist, hast du meinen Respekt. #d
Außerdem sagt mir mein Menschenverstand, das ich eben nur das entnehme, was ich auch wirklich verwerten will und kann. Einen Fisch monatelang in der Tiefkühltruhe "hältern" nur um danach fest zustellen das er nicht mehr essbar ist gehört meiner Meinung nach nicht  dazu!!!!:c


Gruß Pac


----------



## Sharpo (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



HTK schrieb:


> Naja, Euer Wort in Gottes Ohr.
> Wenn ich Forellen betäubt habe, schnappen die nicht mehr. Wenn ich dann den Herzstich angewendet habe, bluten sie noch, aber schnappen tun die nicht mehr.




Man kann es drehenund wenden wie man will.
Schlägt der Angler 2x oder auch 3x druff...weil er evtl. vorher nicht richtig getroffen hat (Fisch zappelt und ist nass etc.) wird auch in den Dreck gezogen.
Siehe Stör.

Der Film zielte nur darauf ab, (bestimmte) Angler in den Dreck zu ziehen.

Mir ist es früher (80iger) öfters passiert, das ein Karpfen nach Betäubung und Herzstich Stunden später wieder in der "Mülltüte" anfing zu zappeln.

Hat man offensichtlich etwas falsch gemacht. Oder doch nicht?


----------



## HTK (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Man kann es drehenund wenden wie man will.
> Schlägt der Angler 2x oder auch 3x druff...weil er evtl. vorher nicht richtig getroffen hat (Fisch zappelt und ist nass etc.) wird auch in den Dreck gezogen.
> Siehe Stör.


 
Jeder, der schon Störe betäubt oder getötet hat, weiß, dass es nicht ohne ist. Hätte ich so auf die Forelle eingeschlagen, dann hätte die keinen Kopf mehr. Auchne Art zu töten, nur halt nicht waidgerecht.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der Film zielte nur darauf ab, (bestimmte) Angler in den Dreck zu ziehen.


 
Sehe ich anders, Teile sind realistisch wieder gegeben. Das einzig problematische war, dass er FoPu-Angler alle über einen Kamm geschoren hat. Das hätte nicht sein müssen, denn es gibt sehr wohl Unterschiede. genauso wie auch bei Karpfenanglern oder anderen Spezialisten.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Mir ist es früher (80iger) öfters passiert, das ein Karpfen nach Betäubung und Herzstich Stunden später wieder in der Mülltüte anfing zu zappeln.
> 
> Hat man offensichtlich etwas falsch gemacht. Oder doch nicht?


 
Ja, denke schon. Fehler macht jeder mal und vielleicht war es tatsächlich so, dass er nicht ausreichend betäubt hat und dann nch das Herz verfehlt hat. Kann jedem passieren. 
Was mich nur störte, war der Versuch, hier nun im Nachhinein etwas richtig stellen zu wollen. Wenn er wirklich ander agiert hat und der Film lügt, dann würde ich Anzeige erstatten und Richtigstellung verlangen. Aber hier macht es doch keinen Sinn.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ich finde es wirklich faszinierend, wie einige es hier(und nicht nur hier) schaffen sich das Hobby selber und anderen kaputt zu machen.
Ein "Schmutzfink" dreht einen Film, der alle Angler auf das Niveau von Tierquälern stellt und hier werden dann doch allen ernstes noch mehr Verbote und Reglemetierungen gegen Angler gefordert. #r
Man schaue mal in unsere Nachbarländer und den dortigen Umgang mit der Angelei und der Kreatur Fisch.
Sind das alles Tierschänder, ohne jeglichen Verstand für die Natur und deren Lebewesen, oder könnte es doch sein das viele Menschen/Verbände bei uns nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun haben? 
Es sind bestimmt die anderen...|rolleyes
Gruss ROY


----------



## Sharpo (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



HTK schrieb:


> Jeder, der schon Störe betäubt oder getötet hat, weiß, dass es nicht ohne ist. Hätte ich so auf die Forelle eingeschlagen, dann hätte die keinen Kopf mehr. Auchne Art zu töten, nur halt nicht waidgerecht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ne, denke ich nicht.
Jetzt mal vom Hörensagen, da ich keinen Karpfen mehr abschlage.
Trotz fachgerechter Ausnahme der Karpfen in diversen Lebensmittelläden zu bestimmten Zeiten, höre ich immer wieder Geschichten darüber wie Karpfen plötzlich in der Tüte anfangen zu zappeln. Sogar im Kühlschrank sich selbständig machen.

Dies soll bei Karpfen normal sein.


----------



## HTK (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ne, denke ich nicht.
> Jetzt mal vom Hörensagen, da ich keinen Karpfen mehr abschlage.
> Trotz fachgerechter Ausnahme der Karpfen in diversen Lebensmittelläden zu bestimmten Zeiten, höre ich immer wieder Geschichten darüber wie Karpfen plötzlich in der Tüte anfangen zu zappeln. Sogar im Kühlschrank sich selbständig machen.
> 
> Dies soll bei Karpfen normal sein.


 
Das kenne ich von einigen Fischen, die ausgenommen sind (Waller, Afrowelse, Forellen). Aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich, die Tiere leben doch nicht mehr, wenn die Nerven noch zuckeln. Nicht mal der Kopf war manchmal noch dran. Hier gibt es um "schnappen", das habe ich noch nicht erlebt, nachdem die Tiere waidgerecht getötet waren.


----------



## angler1996 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Entschuldige, aber nur weil Du es noch nicht erlebt hast, muss es doch nich ausgeschlossen sein.|kopfkrat
Ich wünsche dir ein langes Leben voller Erlebnisse:m
Gruß A.


----------



## Fr33 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Edit....


----------



## gründler (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

HTK

Ich lade dich ein,zum zuschauen beim Gewerblichen töten von Forellen Aalen....

Mit machen darfste nicht wegen Seuchen...bla bla. aber du kannst dir die abgeschlagenen fische gerne auch Forellen im Kübel anschauen und wie sie sich so verhalten.

|wavey:


----------



## Sharpo (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



gründler schrieb:


> HTK
> 
> Ich lade dich ein,zum zuschauen beim Gewerblichen töten von Forellen Aalen....
> 
> ...



Die haben alle beim Töten geschlampt.  

Ich will dem Kollegen nichts böses, manchmal nimmt man dies auch gar nicht so wahr.
Fisch betäubt, abgehakt, getötet und ab in die "Mülltüte". 
Wer schaut jetzt noch nach ob der Fisch atmet?


----------



## Petrusjünger (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Ich finde es wirklich faszinierend, wie einige es hier(und nicht nur hier) schaffen sich das Hobby selber und anderen kaputt zu machen.
> Ein "Schmutzfink" dreht einen Film, der alle Angler auf das Niveau von Tierquälern stellt und hier* werden dann doch allen ernstes noch mehr Verbote und Reglemetierungen gegen Angler gefordert.* #r
> Man schaue mal in unsere Nachbarländer und den dortigen Umgang mit der Angelei und der Kreatur Fisch.
> Sind das alles Tierschänder, ohne jeglichen Verstand für die Natur und deren Lebewesen, oder könnte es doch sein das viele Menschen/Verbände bei uns nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun haben?
> ...


 
Das Problem ist nicht dieser Film, (denn solche Machwerke werden immer wieder kommen), das Problem sind Verbandsobere und auch Anglerkollegen, die so übermenschlich charakterlich rein sind, dass sie z.B. bevor sie zum Naturerlebnis "Angeln" fahren, die Kühltruhe vermessen und den Speiseplan der nächste Woche mit der Gattin abgesprochen haben und dann auch tatsächlich, wenn sie wider alle Wahrscheinlichkeit (aber so etwas kommt vor) schon früh morgens beim ersten Wurf den großen Hecht am Haken haben, diesen entnehmen und dann (keinen Gedanken an die teure Tageskarte und das extra angeschaffte neue Equipment verschwendend) einpacken, um den Rest des Tages zu Hause der Gattin beim Abwasch und anderen Hausarbeiten zu helfen. 
Diese Leuten darf man es nicht verdenken, dass sie sich von solchen Angelpuffbilder schockiert und angewidert zeigen und vereint mit dem Chor der Tierschützer, Fischereiverbandsrepräsentanten und Politiker nach schärferen Gesetzen zum Wohle des Rufs der hehren Anglerschaft rufen. 
Solche Leute sollte man mit dem entsprechenden Respekt begegnen, Dein Smiley hat also gepasst. #h


----------



## Lazarus (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Leute, es ist einfach nur peinlich, wie hier krampfhaft das Unvermögen des Kollegen verteidigt wird, der nicht in der Lage ist, einen Fisch sachgemäß zu schlachten.
Es hilft niemandem, wenn hier die Schuld dem Filmemacher zugeschoben wird, indem man behauptet die Szene wäre extra so geschnitten worden.

Eine Krähe hackt der anderen kein Auge aus? Dann brauchen wir uns auch nicht wundern, wenn wir als Angler Gegenwind aus der Gesellschaft bekommen.
Wenn wir uns gegen Leute, die grobes Fehlverhalten zeigen, nicht abgrenzen, wird es die Öffentlichkeit auch nicht tun. Dann haften wir eben kollektiv für die Unfähigkeit eines kleinen Teils der Angler.


----------



## Fr33 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ich finde es eher peinlich, dass es immernoch nicht alle gerafft haben, dass der deutsche Michel nicht zw. Angler Typ A alias der Vorzeigeangler und dem Angler Typ B  alias der "Forellenschlächter vom See" unterscheiden kann und wird.

Da bringt es nix sich vehement auf eine höhere Stufen zu stellen und die anderen (Typ B Angler) zu verurteilen.Für mich war der Film so ne typische "wer suchet der findet..." Aktion. Jetzt hat man "böse Angler" gefunden.... und wir Angler als ganzes zerfleischen uns jetzt gegenseitig hier, hat doch prima geklappt


----------



## Lazarus (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich finde es eher peinlich, dass es immernoch nicht alle gerafft haben, dass der deutsche Michel nicht zw. Angler Typ A alias der Vorzeigeangler und dem Angler Typ B  alias der "Forellenschlächter vom See" unterscheiden kann und wird.


Das sehe ich absolut anders. In der Gesellschaft (die sicher nicht nur aus Micheln besteht) haben wir bisher wohl kein so besonders schlechtes Image.
Wenn aber 'Angelgegner' genug Material finden und das geschickt in den Medien lancieren können, wird sich das mit der Zeit ändern.
Dann wird der harmlose, etwas langweilige Angler in der öffentlichen Meinung zum gemeinen Tierquäler. Dass das dann über kurz oder lang gesetzliche Auswirkungen mit sich bringen wird, liegt auf der Hand.
Genau das stinkt mir. Wegen irgendwelchen Hantas, die ein paar Prozent der gesamten Anglerschaft ausmachen, möchte ich nicht in meinem Hobby eingeschränkt werden!



Fr33 schrieb:


> Da bringt es nix sich vehement auf eine höhere Stufen zu stellen und die anderen (Typ B Angler) zu verurteilen.


Dass der Typ mit der Forelle Mist gebaut hat, dass der Störpuff ebenfalls nicht korrekt ist, wird man kaum wegdiskutieren können.
Es geht nicht darum, sich selbst über die Angler zu erheben, die sich falsch im Sinne der herrschenden Gesetzgebung verhalten, sondern sich von diesen Kameraden abzugrenzen und klarzustellen, dass die 'normalen' Angler, also die große Masse, solches Fehlverhalten nicht zeigen.


----------



## Sharpo (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Der "schlechte" Ruf der Angler ist grösstenteils der schlechten Lobby-Arbeit unserer Verbände/ Vereine geschuldet.
Devise: Schnauze halten sonst gibt es weitere Einschränkungen etc.

Der NDR Film hats es ja auch mal wieder bestätigt.
LSFV Nds. und FV NRW zwei unterschiedliche Stellungnahmen zum Thema

Schwarze Schafe gibt es in allen Lebensbereichen.
Tag täglich verstossen Auto u. Radfahrer gegen Gesetze.
Da heisst es auch nicht DIE Autofahrer fahren über Rot und dauernd kleine Kinder tot.

Die Rhetorik ist eine ganz andere.


----------



## macman (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Leute, es ist einfach nur peinlich, wie hier krampfhaft das Unvermögen des Kollegen verteidigt wird, der nicht in der Lage ist, einen Fisch sachgemäß zu schlachten.
> Es hilft niemandem, wenn hier die Schuld dem Filmemacher zugeschoben wird, indem man behauptet die Szene wäre extra so geschnitten worden.
> 
> Eine Krähe hackt der anderen kein Auge aus? Dann brauchen wir uns auch nicht wundern, wenn wir als Angler Gegenwind aus der Gesellschaft bekommen.
> Wenn wir uns gegen Leute, die grobes Fehlverhalten zeigen, nicht abgrenzen, wird es die Öffentlichkeit auch nicht tun. Dann haften wir eben kollektiv für die Unfähigkeit eines kleinen Teils der Angler.




Sorry lazarus nur wenn ich einen Fisch min.10sec filmen kann.  wie er langsam verreckt, zu töten brauch ich nur 3sec. da frage ich mich schon ob das filmen des fisches nicht gestellt oder gewollt ist. ich finde es von den filmleuten und dem Angelnden-jornalisten der das waidgerechte töten eines fisches kennt(kann) arm ein tier so lange quälen zu lassen nur um 10sec. film im kasten zu haben um 45minuten voll zu bekommen. ich habe den film deswegen nur 6minuten geschaut.


----------



## Norman B. (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Petrusjünger schrieb:


> Vermutlich ist er an einem ganz anderen Tag mit versteckter Kamera gekommen und hat so lange gewartet, bis er mal einen Angler mit was Unerlaubtem erwischt, hatte ich mir gedacht.





macman schrieb:


> wenn ich einen Fisch min.10sec filmen kann.  wie er langsam verreckt, zu töten brauch ich nur 3sec. da frage ich mich schon ob das filmen des fisches nicht gestellt oder gewollt ist.



Das nährt irgendwie den Verdacht als dass der werte Reporter diesen Zustand selbst herbei geführt haben könnte.
Es ist nicht dass erste Mal dass 'engagierte' Reporter auf diese Weise Missstände aufdecken wollen. Wenn die erwünschten nicht vorhanden sind dann werden sie eben inszeniert.

Welcher normal denkende Angler würde seine blutend japsende Forelle von einem Fernsehteam filmen lassen (Zumal man generell selbst an einer schnellen Tötung interessiert ist wenn der Fisch verwertet werden soll)?


----------



## kleinerWelli (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Norman B. schrieb:


> Welcher normal denkende Angler würde seine blutend japsende Forelle von einem Fernsehteam filmen lassen (Zumal man generell selbst an einer schnellen Tötung interessiert ist wenn der Fisch verwertet werden soll)?




Das sind die angler...die schon ein paar jahre aufm buckel haben und es nicht anders kennen.

Beispiel...elbe..seitenarm...vorn paar wochen...

Rentner..bestueckt mit einer rute und grossem gummifish...

Wirft aus...ca 20mal..dann .....es zappelt...er hat seinen kampf...flucht...fluuchttttt...

Schliesslich, bekommt er einen kapitalen hecht, endlich, aus dem wasser...

Mit den blossen fingern loesst er irgendwie den haken aus dem mowl undhat seinen kampf...verletzt sich..blutet an der hand..fluchend... (leider unverstaendlich-da mir schraeg gegenueber...gefuehlte 100m...querr uebers wasser)

Als er den hecht mal richtig schnappen konnte...und hoch hob..sah man das der hecht son oschi von ueber einen meter war...da der hecht ueber die huefte von dem mann ging...

Er ging das sehr steinige ufer steil hoch...der hecht wehrte sich...er flog ein paar mal runter..der mann hob ihn hoch..das ging ein paar mal so...dann SCHMIESS er den hecht ein paar mal mit voller wucht auf den steinigen untergrund...in der hoffnung wohl..das der hecht da endlich...nichts dergleichen...das drama spielte sich ca ne halbe stunde so ab...solange bis man den rentner nicht mehr sah...

Ich verallgemeinere hier absolut nicht...ich will lediglich nur sagen..das es angler gibt...die es nicht anders kennen.die resistent sind.

Ich haette am liebsten die polizei geholt...man riet mir jedoch...einfach stille zu sein...auch auf mein einwand..das geht doch so nicht...-bis die ws oder die poli da waere ist der mann ueber alle berge....

Zum film...der forellen gate...

Sicherlich baette das team was sagen koennen...haetten sie das gemacht..waeren se rausgeworfen worden...und im endeffekt haette man ..nicht alles sehn koennen.

Unverstaendlich fuer mich das ueberhaupt da ein betreiber sowas zulaesst..der schneidet sich doch ins eigene fleisch.

Eine spaetere anzeige waere im nirvana-wegen nicht oeffentlichem interesse-versunken.

Ich fuer meinen teil..weiss nicht ob ein fisch schmerz verspuert.deswegen ....achte!  ich jeden noch so kleinen fisch und tue genau das was ich gelernt habe.

Mit einer hilfe anlanden...fische die ein maß haben muessen...messen..ueber maß...betaeubt..gestochen..groessere mit schwanzstich..untermaßige...werden schonend..vom haken befreit...und vorsichtig ins wasser gelassen...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Keine Ahnung ob das hier schon iwo aufgetaucht ist,

statement von Carsten Rau zu seiner fragwürdigen Doku auf der Seite von Jörg Strehlow:

http://www.der-angler.de/index.php/de/aktuelles/vom-wasser-ins-netz/188-ein-film-mit-widerhaken


----------



## Stefff (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob das hier schon iwo aufgetaucht ist,
> 
> statement von Carsten Rau zu seiner fragwürdigen Doku auf der Seite von Jörg Strehlow:
> 
> http://www.der-angler.de/index.php/de/aktuelles/vom-wasser-ins-netz/188-ein-film-mit-widerhaken



Naja,
zeigt uns das Herr Rau demnach nicht dumm ist!
Guter Schachzug von ihm, sich im nachhinein hinter Jörg zu positionieren, ihn sich zu nutzte zu machen!
Schließlich hat Jörg unzweifelbar den besseren Draht zur Anglerschaft!

Stefff!!


----------



## magi (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

103 Seiten Diskussion. Da frag ich mich langsam, wer hier polemisch auftritt.. So einen Inhalt kann man jeden Tag an diversen Teichen und z.T auch an freien Gewässern  erleben. Und keiner kann sich ausschließen mal einen Fehler im Umgang mit dem Fisch zu machen-würde ich persönlich auch nie tun! Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass man auch nicht alles gut heißen muss. Die Doku hat sicherlich ihre Schattenseiten, dennoch kann ich hier einen Großteil der Statements nicht nachvollziehen. Die hier völlig zurecht kritisierten C & R-Teiche sind Auswüchse. Wenn von vornherein fest steht, dass zu keinem Zeitpunkt irgendeine Verwertungsabsicht besteht, finde ich das am freien Gewässer schon daneben. Aber wenn dann auch noch mit sehr hohem Angeldruck alle Nase lang die gleichen Fische in einem sehr überschaubaren Gewässer gefangen werden gefangen werden bin ich klar auf der Gegnerseite! Und jeder "Wahnsinnsfang" aus diesen Tümpeln muss dann schön mit etlichen Fotos + Videofilm festgehalten werden. Habt ihr schonmal Fussballer gesehen, die bei jedem Tor nen Foto machen? Ihr habt doch alle den Fischereischein gemacht und damit die Gesetzeslage in Deutschland anerkannt. Wenn euch das hier nicht passt aufgrund der ganzen Einschränkungen geht doch im Ausland angeln.


----------



## Fin (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

@magi

Niemand hat sich auf den 103 Seiten für die C&R Teiche ausgeprochen. Es ging in der Doku auch nicht ausschließlich um diese Teiche, sondern um Angler und das Angeln bzw. ob Fische Schmerzen empfinden. Aber gut das du eines wenigstens bestätigst! Es ist bei dir nichts anderes als die negative Berichterstattung zu den C&R Teichen bzw. kommerziellen Forellenanlagen (in Bezug zum Thema Hobby mit Widerhaken--->Angeln) hängengeblieben. Hast den Köder geschluckt. Der Unterschied bei dir ist bloß das du unterscheiden kannst weil dir bewusst ist das diese verabscheuungswürdigen |supergriC&R Störteiche kein Aushängeschild für unser Hobby sind.


----------



## Sharpo (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob das hier schon iwo aufgetaucht ist,
> 
> statement von Carsten Rau zu seiner fragwürdigen Doku auf der Seite von Jörg Strehlow:
> 
> http://www.der-angler.de/index.php/de/aktuelles/vom-wasser-ins-netz/188-ein-film-mit-widerhaken



Das Statement passt irgendwie nicht zu der entsprechenden diskutierten Doku.
Wäre die Rhetorik in dem Film enstrpechend seines Statement ausgefallen, hätte es wahrscheinlich auch hier mehr Zuspruch gegeben.
Und wenn man seine Familie in solch einen Film mit einbezieht, diese somit an vorderster Fronst stellt, muss man damit rechnen, dass diese auch attackiert wird.
Herr Rau hätte Vorbereitungskurse besuchen/ filmen können, Jugendarbeit im Verein etc...


Und wenn sich nun ein Herr St. sich über die LV brüskiert...wie wäre es mal dies öfters und auch öffentlich zu tun.
Es gibt eine Menge Angriffspunkte bei den Verbänden.   DAFV?


----------



## Franky (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Alter Schwede, da scheint aber jetzt einer zurückrudern zu wollen! Irgendwie habe ich da eine andere Doku gleichen Namens gesehen, als die bei Jörg von Herrn Rau beschriebene...


----------



## Petrusjünger (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Franky schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, da scheint aber jetzt einer zurückrudern zu wollen! Irgendwie habe ich da eine andere Doku gleichen Namens gesehen, als die bei Jörg von Herrn Rau beschriebene...


 
Ich war am Anfang (nach dem ersten Durchsehen) auch ca. auf Strelows Linie, habe den Film in einem anderen Forum sogar verteidigt und als gelungener Nachdenkensanreger gesehen.
Erst als ich den Film dann genauer unter die Lupe nahm, fachliche Hintergründe recherchierte (z.B. Schmerzforschung) und dann den Film noch einmal analysierte (selbst einzelne der gesprochenen Sätze und das Bildmaterial) und die vielen manipuliativen Elemente (Text und Bildmaterial) inkl. PETrA-Jargon und den generell sehr überheblich arroganten Stil  entdeckte, bekam ich einen ganz anderen Eindruck.


----------



## Fin (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Franky schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, da scheint aber jetzt einer zurückrudern zu wollen! Irgendwie habe ich da eine andere Doku gleichen Namens gesehen, als die bei Jörg von Herrn Rau beschriebene...



:m

Entweder absolut raffiniert oder.....? 

Dem Vorwurf der einseitigen Berichterstattung bzw. "die komplette Anglerschaft, wegen einiger schwarzer Schaafe, komplett zu deformieren" entgegnete er ja auch so:

"Der NDR beschäftigt sich im Rahmen seines Fernsehprogramms im Übrigen häufiger auch mit den positiven Aspekten der Angelei". Also mal in ruhe sacken lassen was er da eigentlich schreibt. 

Und was die meisten nicht verstehen (Strehlow wohl auch nicht). Die Meinung bzw. höhere angelerisch-moralische Position in allen ehren, die respektvolle Behandlung des Fisches(für mich ist es jetzt C&D und waidgerechtes Töten) ist jetzt genau welche? Den Fisch zu essen oder wie (falls ja, wozu dann Angeln)? Der Rau hat uns das vorenthalten (er selbst hat nie Fische erlegt, gezeigt wie es richtig geht oder darauf hingewiesen das die meisten Angler es bei der Prüfung eigentlich gelernt haben). Im Film wird aufgerufen alle vorsätzlichen C&R´ler anzuzeigen, kommerzielle Forellenpuffanlagen zu meiden (am besten zu verbieten) und DEN Störpuff dicht zu machen, aber vorsätzliches C&R ist für den Fisch, um den es letztendlich ja geht auch C&D (da macht nur dem Mensch einen Unterschied anhand der Pfannengröße, gesetz. Vorgaben, Nachhaltigkeit etc. oder anderen Ausreden). Strehlows Statement kann ich größtenteils nachvollziehen aber selbst diese Einstellung darf es nach Rau´scher Dokuargumentation nicht geben. Das er jetzt ausschließlich gezielt auf 51-70 cm Zander angelt zweifle ich stark an. Das er nur diese größen ab und an mal mitnimmt hingegebn nicht.


----------



## Fin (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Herr Rau hätte Vorbereitungskurse besuchen/ filmen können, Jugendarbeit im Verein etc...



Das sehe ich nicht so. Das Thema der Doku war einfach ein anderes. Schon der Einleitungssatz ist gezielte Hetze.

Genauso hätte er über Einkaufsläden und Renter drehen können:"kein Laden in Deutschland bleibt verschont.... in heerscharen fallen sie über die Regale her....schleichend...rücksichtslos....zielstrebig bla bla" #q

Das Statement vom Rau find ich auch okay, bloß was hat das mit der Doku zu tun? Da hab ich Strehlow nicht angeln sehen.;+


----------



## Angel-Kai (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Hi,  ist noch irgendwo die Doku im Netz? Habe Sie noch nicht gesehen und finden kann ich auch nix... Ich glaub ich bin zu blöd   Bitte HILFE !!!  Danke, Gruß Kai


----------



## antonio (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Angel-Kai schrieb:


> Hi,  ist noch irgendwo die Doku im Netz? Habe Sie noch nicht gesehen und finden kann ich auch nix... Ich glaub ich bin zu blöd   Bitte HILFE !!!  Danke, Gruß Kai



da gibts ne einstweilige verfügung, daß die doku so nicht mehr ausgestrahlt/verbreitet werden darf.

antonio


----------



## ayron (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

echt?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



ayron schrieb:


> echt?


 
Meines Wissens nach wurde an einzelnen Stellen Bildmaterial benutzt, das unter Copyright stand und zu dessen Benutzung keine Genehmigung vorlag.


----------



## gründler (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Moin

Nach einigen telefonaten und Rücksprachen möchte ich hier gern um Hilfe bitten.


Sollte jemand die Seiten 2-3-4 der Unterlassungsklage gegen die NDR 3 Doku haben,oder die Namen der beiden Antragsteller,möchte ich diese Personen bitten sich über Pn bei mir oder thomas zu melden.


Wir benötigen dringenst die Namen der Antragssteller und/oder die Seiten 2-3-4... der Unterlassungsklage aus Koblenz.

Eure Daten werden natürlich streng vertraulich behandelt und es werden euch keine Probleme entstehen wenn ihr uns dieses zukommen lasst.

Ich bitte darum wirklich nur ernstgemeinte Nachrichten/Mails zu schreiben,und das auch nur wenn ihr uns wirklich weiterhelfen könnt.


Danke! 


lg

Ps: Es geht um eine neue Unterlassungsklage die eingereicht werden soll!


----------



## gründler (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Update:

So habe die Person(en) ausfindig gemacht,warte nur noch auf antwort.

Thomas wenn du auch Kontakt haben willst kann ich dir per Pn geben.Ich leite das morgen weiter an die Kanzlei.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

gib mir..


----------



## chef (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Hier als stream:
http://www.podcast.de/episode/224827930/Hobby+mit+Widerhaken/

1. Angeln ist für mich *nicht*  Fische in nem Fischweiher(Puff) fangen.

Haben Fische Schmerzen? Weiss ich nicht. Aber welches Tier, das wir als Lebensmittel nutzen, hat denn überhaupt keine Unannehmlichkeiten(Schmerzen?) beim Fang(getötet werden)?

Wie halten es die verbliebenen Naturvölker, die noch in Einklang mit der Natur leben?
Ob die Yanomami Indianer im Amazonas Regenwald waidgerecht töten? Mit Betäubung und Herzstich?
Die Urak Lawoi(Asiens letzte Seenomaden) nur mit toten Köderfisch angeln?
Ob der Hecht seinen Beutefisch vor dem Fressen betäubt und tötet?
Mann oh mann, das sind Probleme einer Wohlstandsgesellschaft, die von ihren eigenen dringenden Problemen(Umweltverschmutzung, Raubbau, Überbevölkerung, Flächenversiegelung, Industrialisierung,...) wegsieht und dann hier so einen Luftballon aufbläst. Tzzzzzzz



*Live Bait *
*und*
Hook and Cook
#q​


----------



## joedreck (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

hi,
naja Naturvölker behandeln ihre beute stets mit höchstem Respekt und jagen, angeln nicht zum reinen Spaß oder um Fotos zu machen. Der vergleich ist unpassend finde ich. In unserem sinne waidgerecht angeln sie wohl nicht. Und was uns im Gegensatz zum gesamten tierreich unterscheidet ist, dass wir ein gewissen haben und wählen können. Kein eisbär fängt n fisch um ihn zurück zu setzen. 
ich bin ein c&d Kollege, aber gegen das reine c&r. Wobei ich bei angriffen stets für alle angler Stellung beziehe.


----------



## Gardenfly (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



joedreck schrieb:


> Kein eisbär fängt n fisch um ihn zurück zu setzen.



Keine Katze spielt mit der Maus?.Kein Raubwaal eine Robbe......


----------



## joedreck (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

die katze frisst die maus aber anschließend in der regel und sagt nicht: alles klar, danke für den spaß den du mir bereitet hast aber ich will dich gar nicht fressen. das foto ist auch noch gut gelungen. 

in der natur (egal ob mensch oder tier) wird gejagt um sich zu ernähren. und eben das ist der knackpunkt für mich.
selbst am oberen ende der nahrungskette sollten wir uns dem angemessen verhalten. BESONDERS weil wir dort oben stehen und ein gewissen haben!


----------



## Silvio.i (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ich möchte mal alle loben, die hier ihre Meinung zu der höchst umstrittenden, nennen wir es mal "Reportage" kundtun. Unser Landesangelverband (LAV-MV) tut dies leider nicht. #d
Ihr fragt euch: Warum? - "Es ist nicht die Aufgabe des LAV-MV ...." #q#q#q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



joedreck schrieb:


> hi,
> naja Naturvölker behandeln ihre beute stets mit höchstem Respekt und jagen, angeln nicht zum reinen Spaß





Da ist sie wieder, die Legende vom edlen Wilden.

Naturvölker kennen in aller Regel keinen Respekt, weder vor einem Menschenleben, noch vor einem Tierleben, daß macht so ein Naturvolk eben meist zu einem Naturvolk.
 Ausnahme, die Liturgie ihrer jeweiligen Naturreligion verlangt es.




joedreck schrieb:


> die katze frisst die maus aber anschließend in der rege
> 
> in der natur (egal ob mensch oder tier) wird gejagt um sich zu ernähren.




In der Regel werden von Feliden, gerade von Jungtieren, 'ne Menge von kleinen Tieren einfach nur zum Spaß (bzw. zur Übung), kaputtgespielt und anschließend einfach liegen gelassen.

Und ob du es glaubst oder nicht, auch in der Natur gibt es jede Menge Beispiele, wo einfach nur aus einem Antrieb, der nach menschlichem Ermessen nur als Mordlust bezeichnet werden kann, getötet wird.
Eines gefällig: Das Wiesel, tötet, so es die Möglichkeit hat, sehr viel mehr, als es benötigt.
Ein Wiesel im Hühnerstall beispielsweise tötet in der Regel alle!! Hühner und saugt schlußendlich nur eines aus.


----------



## Lenzibald (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Servus.
Seids vielleicht schon mal draufgekommen das ein Großteil der Menschheit schon total verblödet und fernab jeder Realität lebt.
Schaut mal die Kinder an die malen schon mehr Lila Kühe als braune. Fleisch wächst in der Kühltruhe und die Chicken Nuggets wachsen auf Bäumen. Früher wurde einem Karnickel eins mit dem Knüppel über die Rübe gegeben und dann der Kopf abgeschnitten, wennst das heute Kindern im Alter von 12 oder 13 Jahren erzählst ist das ein Skandal da die Kinder dadurch verrohen. Wenn Sie aber an der Playstation ein Masaker veranstalten ist das schon ok weil sie müssen sich ja wo abreagieren. Die Menschheit ist schon sowas von Krank das nimma ärger geht. Soviel zu den Gutmenschen und den Deppen von PETA die zu blöd zum Schei..... sind. Wenn sich bei mir mal so ein Peta hansl melden würde dem hau ich den Fisch so oft um die Ohren das nur mehr Fischfetzen zum Zanderfischen überbleiben und das neben den Ordnungshütern.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

@sten hagelvoll
mit der Aussage, dass es auch Tiere gibt, die scheinbar ohne Bedarf an Futter töten magst Du Recht haben, aber Dein Beweis ist ein Ammenmärchen was schon Jahrhunderte erzählt wird:
Marderartige, zu denen auch die Wiesel zählen, saugen ihre Opfer nicht aus. In unseren Breiten machen das nur weibliche Stechmücken und Zecken (in homöopathischen Blutmengen), um nur zwei Beispiele zu nennen. Die 'Mordlust' der Marder in Hühnerställen hat einen ganz anderen Grund. Er will Beute machen und schnappt sich ein Tier, dass meist unter wildem Geflatter sein Leben aushaucht. Die meisten anderen Hühner bleiben dabei nicht ruhig auf ihrer Stange hocken, sondern verfallen in Panik. Dieser Lärm stört den Jäger gewaltig und er tötet bis Ruhe ist, oder er zieht in großen Ställen vorzeitig von dannen. Die Oma erzählt dann im Dorfe, dass keins der toten Vögel mehr Blut im Körper hatte. Die Gebrüder Grimm hätten ihre Freude daran - Übertreibung macht anschaulich!
Schwefi


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Schwedenfischer schrieb:


> @sten hagelvoll
> mit der Aussage, dass es auch Tiere gibt, die scheinbar ohne Bedarf an Futter töten magst Du Recht haben, aber Dein Beweis ist ein Ammenmärchen was schon Jahrhunderte erzählt wird:
> Marderartige, zu denen auch die Wiesel zählen, saugen ihre Opfer nicht aus. In unseren Breiten machen das nur weibliche Stechmücken und Zecken (in homöopathischen Blutmengen), um nur zwei Beispiele zu nennen. Die 'Mordlust' der Marder in Hühnerställen hat einen ganz anderen Grund. Er will Beute machen und schnappt sich ein Tier, dass meist unter wildem Geflatter sein Leben aushaucht. Die meisten anderen Hühner bleiben dabei nicht ruhig auf ihrer Stange hocken, sondern verfallen in Panik. Dieser Lärm stört den Jäger gewaltig und er tötet bis Ruhe ist, oder er zieht in großen Ställen vorzeitig von dannen. Die Oma erzählt dann im Dorfe, dass keins der toten Vögel mehr Blut im Körper hatte. Die Gebrüder Grimm hätten ihre Freude daran - Übertreibung macht anschaulich!
> Schwefi



Eben, Übertreibung macht anschaulich.

Natürlich saugen Wiesel ihre Beute nicht primär aus, sie trinken aber durchhaus Blut, gerade in Fällen, wo das Tier eigentlich gesättigt ist bzw. nur "Naschen" möchte, bei abgerichteten Frettchen wird dieses Verhalten auch oft beobachtet, was dem Jäger oft ein-zwei unfreiwillige Mußestunden beschert, wenn das Tier nach erfolgtem Mahl im Bau erst mal 'ne Runde pennt.|rolleyes
Die Teorie, daß Marder/Wiesel der Lärm im Stall stört und sie töten, um Ruhe bei Tisch zu bekommen, ist mir auch bekannt und wird von vielen ebenso als Ammenmärchen abgetan, oder nennen wir es einfach Erklärungsversuch.
Fakt ist, daß beispielsweise Wiesel auch in Kaninchenbauten ähnlich verfahren und mehr Beute machen, als sie verwerten können, ähnliche Beispiele könnte ich dir auch von Großraubtieren nennen, wo Risse teilweise unversehrt sind bzw. nur angeschnitten werden(und nein, daß bezieht sich nicht ausschließlich auf Fälle, bei denen das Tier am Riss gestört wurde)

Wie auch immer, es gibt jede Menge unterschiedlich gearteter Fälle, in denen potentielle Beute aus Gründen getötet wird, die über eine Verzehr/Verwertungsabsicht hinausgehen.
Gruß


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Früher wurde einem Karnickel eins mit dem Knüppel über die Rübe gegeben und dann der Kopf abgeschnitten,


Richtig geschlachtet, kommt beim "Stallhasen" der Kopf mit in den Topf und wird selbsverständlich mit gegessen!

Jürgen


----------



## daci7 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Eben, Übertreibung macht anschaulich.
> 
> Natürlich saugen Wiesel ihre Beute nicht primär aus, sie trinken aber durchhaus Blut, gerade in Fällen, wo das Tier eigentlich gesättigt ist bzw. nur "Naschen" möchte, bei abgerichteten Frettchen wird dieses Verhalten auch oft beobachtet, was dem Jäger oft ein-zwei unfreiwillige Mußestunden beschert, wenn das Tier nach erfolgtem Mahl im Bau erst mal 'ne Runde pennt.|rolleyes
> Die Teorie, daß Marder/Wiesel der Lärm im Stall stört und sie töten, um Ruhe bei Tisch zu bekommen, ist mir auch bekannt und wird von vielen ebenso als Ammenmärchen abgetan, oder nennen wir es einfach Erklärungsversuch.
> ...



In Zeiten von Überfluss kann man das bei allen mir bekannten Raubtieren beobachten - der Instikt zu Jagen ist eben nicht zwangsläufig an die Not zu Fressen gekoppelt 
Ob das der Grizzly ist, der die Lachse nurnoch des Kaviars wegen fängt und 95% seiner Fänge verludern lässt, oder der Hecht, dessen Magen bereits zum platzen gefüllt ist und der sich trotzdem noch den Wobbler versucht hat reinzuziehen.


----------



## chef (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus.
> 
> Schaut mal die Kinder an die malen schon mehr Lila Kühe als braune. Fleisch wächst in der Kühltruhe und die Chicken Nuggets wachsen auf Bäumen. Früher wurde einem Karnickel eins mit dem Knüppel über die Rübe gegeben und dann der Kopf abgeschnitten, wennst das heute Kindern im Alter von 12 oder 13 Jahren erzählst ist das ein Skandal da die Kinder dadurch verrohen. Wenn Sie aber an der Playstation ein Masaker veranstalten ist das schon ok weil sie müssen sich ja wo abreagieren. Die Menschheit ist schon sowas von Krank das nimma ärger geht.
> MfG
> Lenzi



Das unterschreib ich dir genau so . Ich arbeite in einem Heim für "Psychisch" Kranke(sozial verwahrloste wäre wohl treffender). Da ist immer ein Riesengeschrei, wenn ich nen ganzen Fisch mitbring und den dann anschaulich ausnehm und zerlege und den Weg vom Tier(Fang) zur essbaren Portion darstelle. Da kommen dann Sachen wie: Iiiih, du bist so ekelhaft... Tierquäler... usw. Dann schiebt sich die meisten lieber ihre GUTFRIED-WURSTSEMMEL- IN SMILE - FORM in den Rachen oder Wahlweise den Hanburger XXL......
Alles total irre...........


----------



## Gardenfly (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

sollte von ein Tag auf den anderen wieder echtes natürliches Handeln benötigt werden,werden viele echt Probleme bekommen.

Was ist der Unterschied eines Anglers der seinen Fisch zurücksetzt (Drilltraining) zu einen Schwertwaal der eine Robbe durch die Wellen jagt,diese mit einen Schwanzschag wieder ins Meer befördert  wenn die zu nahe ans rettende Ufer kommt?

Nur Personen die sich als göttliche Wesen ansehen und nicht verstehen das sie Teil der Natur sind :nämlich Tiere die zur Zeit sehr erfolgreich.


----------



## joedreck (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

du kannst das ja wohl mit dem drilltraining nicht ernst meinen bei den reinen c&r lern die bspw im team auf großkarpfen angeln... der reine witz. 

und für gottähnlich halte ich mich mit sicherheit nicht. natürlich stehen wir auf grund unserer kognitiven leistungsfähigkeit am oberen ende der nahrungskette. nicht weil wir super schnell oder stark sind im verhältnis zu der gesamten anderen natur sondern weil wir besonders schlau und weit entwickelt sind. 
und genau daraus resultiert meiner meinung nach die verantwortung, mit anderen lebewesen höchst respektvoll umzugehen und diese nicht nur des geilen drills wegen zu angeln. 
ich angel gern und mit leidenschaft, aber grundsätzlich weil ich fisch gerne esse. klar setze ich einen ungewollten fisch zurück wenn ich einen karpfen für die pfanne haben mag, aber ich gehe nicht nur zum angeln um n geilen drill zu haben. 

derjenige welcher sich wirklich für gott hält entscheidet sich dazu anderen lebewesen stress zuzufügen nur um etwas spaß zu haben. 

stell dir vor der rottweiler aus der nachbarschaft entscheidet sich jedes mal dafür dich ne runde um den block zu jagen nur um zu sehen wie du läufst und aus reinem spaß. du hast weder schmerzen noch leidest körperlich. angst und stress hast du trotzdem auch wenn dir sonst nichts passiert.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



joedreck schrieb:


> nicht weil wir super schnell oder stark sind im verhältnis zu der gesamten anderen natur sondern weil wir besonders schlau und weit entwickelt sind.
> und genau daraus resultiert meiner meinung nach die verantwortung, mit anderen lebewesen höchst respektvoll umzugehen und diese nicht nur des geilen drills wegen zu angeln.



Liest Du auch manchmal, was Du so schreibst ? Und verstehst Du das dann auch ?

Wir sind so schlau und weit entwickelt, dass wir unsere eigene Lebensgrundlage vernichten. Wir vermehren uns ungehemmt, wissend, dass die Ressourcen zum Überleben endlich sind. So schlau ist sonst wirklich kein Lebewesen. Und das schaffen ein paar popelige Affen, die vor einem Ergeschichtlichen Wimpernschlag von den Bäumen gehüpft sind.

Aber natürlich gehen wir mit anderen Lebewesen höchst respektvoll um. Mastvieh und Legehennen werden jeden morgen respektvoll gegrüßt. Voller Verantwortung löschen wir Millionen von Menschenleben aus, weil diese eine andere Hautfarbe, eine andere Religion haben, oder einfach weil die etwas besitzen, was wir gerne haben wollen. Mit "Allahu akbar" (respektvollen Gruß an den rasterfahndenden Verfassungsschutz oder die NSA, ist ganz harmlos gemeint|rolleyes) sprengen wir uns selbst in die Luft und reißen Dutzende unschuldige mit in den Tod. Mit ein paar Chemiewaffen töten wir hunderte Zivilisten und ein paar Rebellen. Wir roden verantwortungsvoll ganze Urwälder um Ölpalmen anzubauen, vergiften Flüsse und Seen mit Chemikalien.

Und ich soll nicht zu dieser Krone der Schöpfung gehören dürfen, weil ich Fische aus Spass am Angeln fange?

Fast bin ich geneigt zu sagen: "Gott sei Dank" Aber ich kann mich ja nicht selber grüßen.


----------



## marcus7 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ralle du verstehst es wirklich die passenden Worte für diesen "Zustand" zu finden-Respekt #h.

lg


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



joedreck schrieb:


> ich angel gern und mit leidenschaft, aber grundsätzlich weil ich fisch gerne esse. klar setze ich einen ungewollten fisch zurück wenn ich einen karpfen für die pfanne haben mag, aber ich gehe nicht nur zum angeln um n geilen drill zu haben.


Angeln  ist in Deutschland die teuerste und umständlichste Art um Fisch auf den Teller zu bekommen!

Wer hier angelt angelt, weil es ihm Spaß macht, einen Urinstinkt auszuleben.
Alles andere ist gnadenloser Selbstbetrug!

Die eigene Beute im Anschluß zu verspeisen ist nur die Krönung.

Für mich ist Fisch, von einigen geräuchterten Ausnahmen abgesehen, leider ekelerregend.#c
Ich verschenke meine Beute (wenn ich sie töte...).
Sehr Schade, denn das Festessen fällt für mich flach.

Für viele ist es völlig unverständlich, wieso ich trotzdem oft 5-6Mal in der Woche ans Wasser muß.

:mEs soll auch Leute geben, die gar keine Kinder wollen, aber trotzdem gerne Vögeln...

Aber es ist gesellschaftlich nicht anerkannt, jeden Onenightstand umzubringen, nur um zu vertuschen, daß es nicht die große Liebe war!


> derjenige welcher sich wirklich für gott hält entscheidet sich dazu anderen lebewesen stress zuzufügen nur um etwas spaß zu haben.
> 
> stell dir vor der rottweiler aus der nachbarschaft entscheidet sich jedes mal dafür dich ne runde um den block zu jagen nur um zu sehen wie du läufst und aus reinem spaß. du hast weder schmerzen noch leidest körperlich. angst und stress hast du trotzdem auch wenn dir sonst nichts passiert.



Was wohl die (satte) Katze, die mir der Maus spielt dazu sagen würde?

|kopfkrat

Glaubst Du, sie läßt die Krallen drin, nur weil sie vorher, schon zum dritten Mal in der Woche, vom Nachbarshund auf den Baum gejagt wurde???


----------



## joedreck (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

naja eigentlich dachte ich wir beziehen uns hier aufs angeln und nicht darauf dass wir unsere im Verhältnis zur tierwelt überragende intelligenz oft falsch einsetzen. 
ich finde eben weil so viel schief läuft, sollten wir in unserem bereich verantwortungsvoll handeln. 
nur weil wir massentierhaltung betreiben, bedeutet das doch nicht gleichzeitig dass wir fischen leid (lt. Definition der gerichte) aus reinem Spaß zufügen dürfen oder sollten.
natürlich bedienen wir mit dem angeln, jagen, etc grundlegende evolutions bedingte bedürfnisse. Trotzdem sollten wir uns im gewissen rahmen zügeln können. Schaffen wir in anderen Bereichen doch auch.


----------



## chef (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Hmm, das Gegenteil von Schmerz/Leid ist doch Freude.
Wenn man das eine empfinden kann, dann doch auch das andere, oder?
Wann empfinden Fische denn Freude?
Wenn sie in den Urlaub schwimmen?
Wenn sie fangen spielen?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



joedreck schrieb:


> naja eigentlich dachte ich wir beziehen uns hier aufs angeln und nicht darauf dass wir unsere im Verhältnis zur tierwelt überragende intelligenz oft falsch einsetzen.
> ich finde eben weil so viel schief läuft, sollten wir in unserem bereich verantwortungsvoll handeln.
> nur weil wir massentierhaltung betreiben, bedeutet das doch nicht gleichzeitig dass wir fischen leid (lt. Definition der gerichte) aus reinem Spaß zufügen dürfen oder sollten.
> natürlich bedienen wir mit dem angeln, jagen, etc grundlegende evolutions bedingte bedürfnisse. Trotzdem sollten wir uns im gewissen rahmen zügeln können. Schaffen wir in anderen Bereichen doch auch.



Dien Frage die sich aber stellt,ist doch sofern gestattet,wie weit modellieren wir uns selbst um?Evolution bedeutet nicht immer die Schönheit der Welt zu wahren.Die Bedürfnisse werden/müssen auch gedeckt werden,wir sind immer noch Jäger und Sammler,man muss doch nur mal schauen,wie Leute das auf verschiedene Arten bewältigen.

Angeln aus Spaß?Was ist es denn Sinngemäß sonst?Mal ganz ehrlich,wenn ich auf Energie in Form von Nahrung aus bin,nutze ich effektiviere Methoden.Das ganze ist doch insgesamt nur banale Politik,Meinungsmache und ein Randgefecht gewisser kritischer Institute,die sich aber Evolutionsbedingt nicht durch setzen werden.

Wenn man auf Angler eindrischt,dann muss das eigene Vorhaben schon ein zahnloser Tiger sein.


----------



## Phillip78 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

In der Hoffnung das diese Veröffentlichung noch nicht verlinkt wurde...

Stellungnahme vom 29.10.13 von Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan auf der HP des ASV Hamburg zu der NDR Doku.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Das ist keine "Stellungnahme" der Präsidentin, sondern schlicht der von der (VDSF)DAFV-Seite kopierte Hinweis auf die Veröffentlichungen von Prof. Arlinghaus...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (6. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "Stellungnahme" der Präsidentin



Jetzt bin ich schon erschrocken, weil ich tatsächlich geglaubt hätte, diese Dame hätte sich tatsächlich in irgendeiner Form öffentlich geäußert.  Bin wohl noch nicht ganz wach.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Vergiss es - die beantwortet ja nicht mal schriftliche oder Mailanfragen von den Mitgliedern, den LV...


----------



## Phillip78 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ach so...
Ich dachte nur, weil der untere Abschnitt ja von Ihr "Unterschrieben" ist.

[edit by Admin, kein direktes einstellen fremder Inhalte. Danke]


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Das ist immer noch keine "Stellungnahme", sondern inhaltleeres Blabal - mehr darf man halt nicht vom (VDSF)DAFV und seinem unfähigen Präsidium und der Präsidentin, der abgewählten Bundestagsabgeordneten der FDP; Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, erwarten..


----------



## Phillip78 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ok, "Stellungnahme" war das falsche Wort. Denn das ist es in der Tat nicht. Aber zumindest eine "Äußerung" von Fr. Dr.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (6. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist immer noch keine "Stellungnahme", sondern inhaltleeres Blabal - mehr darf man halt nicht vom (VDSF)DAFV und seinem unfähigen Präsidium und der Präsidentin, der abgewählten Bundestagsabgeordneten der FDP; Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, erwarten..


 

Naja, da steht aber zumindest, dass der DAFV das als grundlegenden Beitrag zu dem Thema empfielt. Ferner finden sie den Beitrag im NDR auch polarisierend und für die Angler herabwürdigend...

Vielleicht ja der erste Wink, wie der Verband sich dazu ausrichtet..., wer weiß.


Und ja, ich weiß, es gibt noch keine offizielle und öffentliche Ausrichtungsbekundung des Verbandes...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (6. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Naja, da steht aber zumindest, dass der DAFV das als grundlegenden Beitrag zu dem Thema empfielt. Ferner finden sie den Beitrag im NDR auch polarisierend und für die Angler herabwürdigend...
> 
> Vielleicht ja der erste Wink, wie der Verband sich dazu ausrichtet..., wer weiß.
> 
> ...



Und das reicht dir? Eine Interessenvertretung hat da ganz anders aufzutreten, wenn die von ihr vertetenen Interessen diskreditiert werden! Nicht umsonst kommt im Wort "Vertreten" das Wort "treten" vor ...

Aber immerhin hat man ein Logo ...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (6. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Und das reicht dir? Eine Interessenvertretung hat da ganz anders aufzutreten, wenn die von ihr vertetenen Interessen diskreditiert werden! Nicht umsonst kommt im Wort "Vertreten" das Wort "treten" vor ...
> 
> Aber immerhin hat man ein Logo ...


 
Habe ich irgendwo geschrieben, das mir das reicht????|kopfkrat


----------



## Lui Nairolf (6. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Habe ich irgendwo geschrieben, das mir das reicht????|kopfkrat



Nein, aber ich habe es (unbewusst) in deine geduldige Schreibweise impliziert ... da es mich verwundert hat, dass man das ruhig hinnehmen kann, dass seine Interessenvertretung sich nach einigen Wochen immer noch ausrichtet ...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (6. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Nein, aber ich habe es (unbewusst) in deine geduldige Schreibweise impliziert ... da es mich verwundert hat, dass man das ruhig hinnehmen kann, dass seine Interessenvertretung sich nach einigen Wochen immer noch ausrichtet ...


 
Ich denke sogar, das dauert noch ein paar Wochen mehr...

Und ich bin da um einiges entspannter und geduldiger, als andere, ist das schlimm, oder bringt Aufgeregtheit zu dem Thema irgend etwas?

Das Thema bietet Luft zur Kritik, ohne Frage, aber Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag gebaut.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (6. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich denke sogar, das dauert noch ein paar Wochen mehr...
> 
> Und ich bin da um einiges entspannter und geduldiger, als andere, ist das schlimm, oder bringt Aufgeregtheit zu dem Thema irgend etwas?
> 
> Das Thema bietet Luft zur Kritik, ohne Frage, aber Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag gebaut.



Und ich denke, das Thema ist jetzt akut, der Angriff auf unser aller Interessen wurde jetzt gefahren, wissenschaftliche Arbeiten wurden unterstützend veröffentlicht - Was gibt es da noch zu zögern oder zu warten? Eine Interessenvertretung muss die Kavallerie seiner Mitglieder sein: schnell, aggressiv und schneidig. So wie die "Gegner", die schießen auch erst und fragen dann. Mediale Meinung wird nicht mit vorsicht und zaudern gewonnen, sondern mit Geschrei und Lärm.

Es könnte natürlich auch sein, dass sich diese Doku mit den Ansichten und Leitlinien "unseres" (schmeckt das bitter!) Verbandes deckt ... und deshalb nicht zur Attacke geblasen wird. Das werden wir aber erst erfahren, wenn dieses Leitbild veröffentlicht wurde - beim jetzigen Tempo also so in 5 bis 10 Jahren.... aber Rom wurde ja auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (6. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Und ich denke, das Thema ist jetzt akut, der Angriff auf unser aller Interessen wurde jetzt gefahren, wissenschaftliche Arbeiten wurden unterstützend veröffentlicht - Was gibt es da noch zu zögern oder zu warten? Eine Interessenvertretung muss die Kavallerie seiner Mitglieder sein: schnell, aggressiv und schneidig. So wie die "Gegner", die schießen auch erst und fragen dann. Mediale Meinung wird nicht mit vorsicht und zaudern gewonnen, sondern mit Geschrei und Lärm.


 
Naja, wenn ich dieses Thema hier so lese, dann muss ich doch feststellen, dass unter den Anglern deutschlandweit doch die Unterschiedlichsten Meinungen dazu bestehen, Einigkeit sieht völlig anders aus.

Und dann finde ich Schreien, ohne drüber Nachzudenken und später zu fragen gerade für einen Verband, der alle Angler vertreten soll, den falschen Weg. Wer schreit hat ja nicht unbedingt Recht, Schreinen ist oft auch ein Indiz für Schwäche.

Zu was soll der Verband denn deiner Meinung nach bei diesem Thema stehen?

- Thropheenfischen ist super und sollte unbedingt gefördert werden? (Frag hier mal einige Angler dazu) und nicht zu vergessen, einige Landesgesetze verbieten so etwas ganz klar.....

Oder

- Es ist belegt, Fische empfinden weder Schmerzen noch Stress? (Weis ja selbst Arlinghaus nicht zu 100% sicher... und andere Wissentschaftler behaupten das Gegenteil)

oder

- Wir unterstützen jeden Angler, egal, ob er gegen das Tierschutzgesetz versößt oder nicht?

Ich denke, bevor man da eine offizielle Ausrichtung bekannt gibt, sollte man sich ganz genau überlegen, wie man sich da positioniert und da finde ich dann:




> - beim jetzigen Tempo also so in 5 bis 10 Jahren.... aber Rom wurde ja auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut


 
erheblich besser, als etwas vorschnell rauszubringen, was man nicht halten kann. Und das kann ich ganz entspannt abwarten.

Beim Angeln kann ich auch entspannt auf einen Biss warten und wenn es eben nicht beissst, dann lebe ich da auch mit. Ich könnte natürlich auch mit Dynamit.......|uhoh:


----------



## Lazarus (6. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Zu was soll der Verband denn deiner Meinung nach bei diesem Thema stehen?
> 
> - Thropheenfischen ist super und sollte unbedingt gefördert werden?


Nein, weil das meiner Meinung nach eine absolute Minderheitenmeinung ist. Arlinghaus, alle Verbände die sich bisher geäußert haben, die allermeisten Angler (subjektiver Eindruck) und sogar die Anglerprominenz stellen sich klar dagegen. Ich selbst bin auch der Meinung, dass der im Film gezeigte Trophäenteich ein No-Go ist.

Egal wie die zukünftigen Leitlinien des Bundesverband aussehen, solche Praktiken sollten darin nicht befürwortet werden.

Der Film ist tendenziös. Aber wir haben hier Pressefreiheit! Da darf auch ein Herr Rau seinen Film so gestalten, wie er das für richtig hält. Schließlich hat er die gezeigten Mißstände nicht erfunden, sondern dokumentiert.


----------



## Fr33 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Der Film ist doch nur die Spitze des Eisberges.... nur die wenigsten begreifen, dass das eigentliche und größere Übel unter der Oberfläche lauert.

Peta, Nabu usw.... die wollen nicht dass wir gesetzeskonform angeln.. die wollen eigentlich, dass wir gar nicht mehr Angeln, da es nicht ins neue Konzept der Gesellschaft passt.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (6. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Zitat von Dorschgreifer
> Zu was soll der Verband denn deiner Meinung nach bei diesem Thema stehen?



Er soll Position zur Dokumentation beziehen - dazu, dass das dort gezeichnete BILD eben TENDENZIÖS ist und nicht die Anglerschaft in der überwiegenden Mehrheit richtig wiedergibt! Er soll richtig stellen, dass die Angler als NaturNUTZER (nicht: Schützer!) eine wichtige kulturelle, wirtschaftliche und touristische Bedeutung in unserem Land haben. Er soll kommunizieren.

Er könnte (wenn die Damen und Herren Geld hätten) eigene Studien in Auftrag geben ... das ist aber ein Wunschtraum, da die wohl eher versuchen müssen, nicht selbst Pleite zu gehen (was wiederrum ein weiterer Wunschtraum wäre).

Und ja - diese Kommunikation darf ruhig laut und reisserisch sein - denn dieses Stilmittel nutzen auch die Angelgegner.

Und nein - es ist keine Zeit mehr zu verlieren, die "Angelfischerei" zu verteidigen.



Lazarus schrieb:


> Nein, weil das meiner Meinung nach eine absolute Minderheitenmeinung ist. Arlinghaus, alle Verbände die sich bisher geäußert haben, die allermeisten Angler (subjektiver Eindruck) und sogar die Anglerprominenz stellen sich klar dagegen.
> 
> ...
> 
> Der Film ist tendenziös. Aber wir haben hier Pressefreiheit! Da darf auch ein Herr Rau seinen Film so gestalten, wie er das für richtig hält. Schließlich hat er die gezeigten Mißstände nicht erfunden, sondern dokumentiert.



Stimmt - derartige Teiche mögen moralisch und juristisch fragwürdig sein. Und wenn sich "sogar die Anglerprominenz" dagegen stellt, sind sie das auch bestimmt.

Wir haben Pressefreiheit - und wir haben Meinungsfreiheit. Diese gilt auch für den Verband: Er kann also nach Herzenslust im Rahmen der geltenden Gesetze sich mit der tendenziös-negativen Darstellung der Anglerschaft in der Doku entgegentreten. Ein Logo hat der Verband ja nun |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Lest mal einfach den aktuellen Teichwirt..

Der Verband bayrischer *Beruf*sfischer nimmt klar Stellung zu PETA und den Anzeigen/Vorgängen in Mittelfranggen und dem mittelfränggischen Verband wegen der Anzeigen da von PETA gegen ANGLER..

Direkt drunter ist en Artikel von Frau Dr. 

*Neeeeeeiiiiin, kein Wort zu PETA etc.....*

Da geht's ja nur um Angler, reicht ja, wenn sich da bayrische Berufsfischer melden..

Sie nimmt zur Aalproblematik Stellung (wie immer inhaltleeres Blabla...)..

*Als agrarpolitische Sprecherin der FDP-Bundestagsfraktion.*

Unterschrieben Bundestagsbüro H-K..

Präsidentin Angelfischer?

Einsetzen für Angler?

Sucht man alles vergeblich in dem Artikel.

Jetzt aktuell im Teichwirt..

Dass die letzten paar Abnicker und (Kon)Fusionsfreunde auch noch aufwachen...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (6. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Er soll Position zur Dokumentation beziehen - dazu, dass das dort gezeichnete BILD eben TENDENZIÖS ist und nicht die Anglerschaft in der überwiegenden Mehrheit richtig wiedergibt! Er soll richtig stellen, dass die Angler als NaturNUTZER (nicht: Schützer!) eine wichtige kulturelle, wirtschaftliche und touristische Bedeutung in unserem Land haben. Er soll kommunizieren.


 
Finde ich sehr schwierig, solange jeder, auch Fischereibehörden, jederzeit im Internet etliche Bilder, Foren, Berichte usw. finden, wo sich in Deutschland viele Angler damit brüsten, dass sie alle Fische zurücksetzen und vorsätzlich C&R betreiben.

All diese würden dem Verband hinterücks ein Messer ins Kreuz rammen, sobald sie sagen würden, dass das nur absolute nicht zu billigende Ausnahmefälle sind, denen die Fische ständig aus den Fingern gleiten, weil die ja so glitschig sind.... Scheinbar gibt es zu viele Angler, die nicht einmal in der Lage sind Fische richtig zu landen..., die müsste man als Verband dann erst einmal anleiten, damit die das können.

Die Bilder aus der Doku sind nun einmal da und die kann niemand schön reden und die sind nur da, weil es Menschen gibt, die sich ganz toll finden und das allen zeigen müssen..

Aber vielleicht hast Du Recht und der Verband solte vorpreschen und allen Sagen, dass es diese Bilder nicht gibt, alles getürkt und es in Deutschland kein Angler macht und schon gar kein Organisierter des Verbandes, das sind alles ganz tolle Angler, ohne Fehler. 

Möchtest Du nicht Vize im Verband werden? ich glaube, da ist gerade der Posten für Finanzen frei geworden, dann kannst Du da so richtig loslegen und alles in die richtigen Wege leiten, meine Unterstützung hast Du.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Es könnte natürlich auch sein, dass sich diese Doku mit den Ansichten und Leitlinien "unseres" (schmeckt das bitter!) Verbandes deckt ... und deshalb nicht zur Attacke geblasen wird. Das werden wir aber erst erfahren, wenn dieses Leitbild veröffentlicht wurde - beim jetzigen Tempo also so in 5 bis 10 Jahren.... aber Rom wurde ja auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut.



Nö, das haben wir schon vor einiger Zeit erfahren. Zumindest, was Dorschgreifers Heimatverband angeht.

Ich mag hier daran erinnern, dass der Verband Schleswig Holstein sich bei der letzten Reform des dortigen LFG mit einem der eifrigsten Angelgegner überhaupt, Herrn Apel vom Deutschen Tierschutzbund, verbrüdert hat, um den Wegfall der Fischereischeinpflicht an Forellenteichen zu verhindern.

So manchem Verband ist kein Mittel zu peinlich, um seine mißratene Angelpolitik durchzusetzen. 

Rom ist zwar nicht an einem Tag gebaut worden, aber es ist in einer Nacht fast vollständig abgefackelt. Auf die Feuersbrunst in unserer Verbandswelt müssen wir hoffentlich und augenscheinlich nicht mehr allzulange warten. 

Und wie die Sadt Rom könnte dann auch ein neuer Verband aufgebaut werden. Vorausgesetzt, die bisherige Kaiserin und deren Gefolge werden ebenso (natürlich nur bildlich gesprochen) entsorgt, wie es im alten Rom auch geschah.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (6. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

@Dorschgreifer: Kassier ohne Gelder - ist wie`n Zuhälter ohne Nutten ... also - nein Danke. 

@Ralle: Deine Worte in Angler-Gottes Ohr.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> @Dorschgreifer: Kassier ohne Gelder - ist wie`n Zuhälter ohne Nutten ... also - nein Danke.


 
Na, Du hast ja tolle Beispiele...

Als Kassierer könntest Du ja dafür sorgen, dass die Kassen voll sind bzw. werden, aber aus den hinteren Reihen zu Meckern ist ja sehr viel einfacher...., aus meiner Sicht aber weit ab von zielführend.

Machst Du das in Deinem Verein auch so, nur fordern und selbst kein Einsatz zeigen, um Verbesserungen herbeizuführen und einen Richtungswechsel zu vollziehen?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich mag hier daran erinnern, dass der Verband Schleswig Holstein sich bei der letzten Reform des dortigen LFG mit einem der eifrigsten Angelgegner überhaupt, Herrn Apel vom Deutschen Tierschutzbund, verbrüdert hat, um den Wegfall der Fischereischeinpflicht an Forellenteichen zu verhindern.


 
Immer sehr einseitig, wie du gewisse Dinge betrachtest...

Denn ebenso hat genau dieser Verband gefordert, das Angler mit Fischereischeinen anderer Bundesländer keine zusätzliche Fischereiabgabe entrichten sollen.

Hat die Politiker aber überhaupt nicht interessiert....

Schimpfe also lieber auf die Politiker, denn die entscheiden über diese Gesetze, da kann kuscheln und verbrüdern, wer will.


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Moin,

von der aktuellen Diskussion über politisches Eingreifen mal abgesehen...

Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass das Schlüsselbild - die abgestochene, japsende Regenbogenforelle eine für den Bericht *vorsätzlich inszenierte Szene* war.

Ich habe lange genug beim Fernsehen gearbeitet um klar sagen zu können, dass 99% der "gewissen Formate" *inszeniert und gestellt sind.*

Was glaubt Ihr, wie lange ein teures Fernsehteam um die Teiche streunt, bis es seine "Qual" - Szene für den Anti-Angler-Bericht endlich im Kasten hat?

*Gar nicht.*

Der Fisch wird selbst abgestochen, hingelegt und abgefilmt - schon sind die Schauermärchen im Kasten.

Bleibt bitte in Punkto Fernsehen/Berichte etc. sehr kritisch - Scheinwahrheiten werden im Fernsehen regelmäßig verkauft.

Die dümmlich dargestellten Teichangler legen einen abgestochenen, unbetäubten Fisch auf den Steinboden ?

Wer´s glaubt, wird selig.

Die Fische landen umgangsförmlich in der Plastiktüte/Box und werden nicht fotogen abgelegt.

In diesem Zusammenhang finde ich auch den Kommentar des Professors, die Szene sei schwer auszuhalten, etwas naiv.

Anglergegner ziehen alle populistischen Register - und diese Szene ist mehr als faul.

Schön kritisch bleiben.

R.S.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Schön kritisch bleiben.
> 
> R.S.


an mir scheitert das nicht...
:q:q:vik::q:q


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Die dümmlich dargestellten Teichangler legen einen abgestochenen, unbetäubten Fisch auf den Steinboden ?
> 
> Wer´s glaubt, wird selig.


 
Jippiiie, ich bin selig.... 

Ich habe es selbst live beobachtet, dass sie sogar nicht einmal abgstochen wurden, darauf hingewiesen wurde man sogar angeschnautzt, dass die so länger frisch bleiben...|bigeyes ich habe selbst schon Trockenfisch am Forellensee im Gras liegen sehen, den konnte man nur noch im Müll entsorgen. sicherlich nicht an der Tagesordnung, aber durchaus Realität.

Ob sie die Sache im Film nun gestellt haben oder nicht, da halte ich mich lieber raus, ist durchaus alles möglich, muss aber nicht so sein.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Jippiiie, ich bin selig....
> 
> Ich habe es selbst live beobachtet, dass sie sogar nicht einmal abgstochen wurden, darauf hingewiesen wurde man sogar angeschnautzt, dass die so länger frisch bleiben...|bigeyes ich habe selbst schon Trockenfisch am Forellensee im Gras liegen sehen, den konnte man nur noch im Müll entsorgen. sicherlich nicht an der Tagesordnung, aber durchaus Realität.


 
Einfach mal beim Abfischen in Franken zuschauen. Unerwünschter Beifang (kleine Brassen, Zwergwelse etc.) kommt in große, leere Eimer und gut ist's. Kein Mensch macht sich dort die Arbeit, ein paar hundert Fische abzustechen.

Vor drei Wochen habe ich beim Spazierengehen den Besitzer eines kleinen Weihers getroffen, wie er sich gerade ein paar Karpfen rausangelt. Er hatte zwei Eimer dabei, halb voll mit Wasser. Da hat er die Karpfen mit dem Kopf nach unten reingesteckt, 3 Stück pro Eimer.

Hab ihn gefragt, warum er sie nicht absticht. Begründung: So kann er sie problemlos ein paar Stunden am Leben halten, bis sie zu Hause in eine Wanne kommen. #d

So sieht die Realität aus.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich habe lange genug beim Fernsehen gearbeitet um klar sagen zu können, dass 99% der "gewissen Formate" *inszeniert und gestellt sind.*
> 
> Bleibt bitte in Punkto Fernsehen/Berichte etc. sehr kritisch - Scheinwahrheiten werden im Fernsehen regelmäßig verkauft.
> 
> ...



Was die Thematik der inszenierten Berichterstattung betrifft, hast du natürlich völlig recht, daß ist aber mittlerweile wirklich jedem Konsumenten, der noch halbwegs alle Pfeile im Köcher hat, klar.

Was dümmlich-brutal dargestellte Angler und dein Seelenheil betrifft, verlaß dich drauf, bei solchen Szenen muß nix  inszeniert werden, da findet man besseres allenthalben. Ich habe erst im Frühsommer paar Hornhechtangler beobachten dürfen, die den gelandeten Fischen einfach mit dem Hacken den Kopp breit getreten und dabei den Haken rausgerissen haben. Fisch wurde danach beiseite gekickt und erst kurz vor Marschbereitschaft eingetütet.
Grundsätzlich befremdliche Szenen, auch wenn der "Waidgerechtigkeit" genüge getan worde, schnell tot ist schließlich schnell tot, aber setz das mal vernünftig in Szene, da wäre der Deibel los...|rolleyes


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Moin,

selbstverständlich gibt es schwarze Schafe, dennoch kenne ich es so, dass solch ein Verhalten *normalerweise* den Teichbesitzer/andere Angler auf den Plan ruft.

Pikant werden solche Eskapaden, wenn sie als quasi allgemeingültig für alle Angler suggeriert werden.

Ein Herr Rau nutzt das Deckmäntelchen der "sachlichen Dokumentation" dazu, eine populistische Anti-Angler-Soap zu inszenieren.

Zudem handelte er gegenüber den geschädigten Anglern/dem Teichbesitzer , arglistig und täuschend indem er den Grund der Filmarbeiten , bewusst verklärt hat.

Als gestandener, geprüfter Gut-Angler hat er nun zufälligerweise eine wunderbar gequälte Regenbogenforelle als Motiv erhascht ???

Das wäre ja der journalistische 6er im Lotto !

Außerdem : Warum erlöst er den Fisch nicht umgehend von seinen Qualen?

Dazu wäre er als geprüfter Angler nicht nur berechtigt, sondern auch *verpflichtet* gewesen.

Stattdessen wird der Fisch abgefilmt und für seine Zwecke vermarktet.

Gestellt oder (unwahrscheinlicher Weise) nicht gestellt :

einen selbst ernannten Angel-Ethiker trifft dadurch Mitschuld - er hätte das Leid unverzüglich beenden müssen.


R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> an mir scheitert das nicht...
> :q:q:vik::q:q



*

DAS* glaube ich Dir auf´s Wort |supergri#h

R.S.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Pikant werden solche Eskapaden, wenn sie als quasi allgemeingültig für alle Angler suggeriert werden.
> 
> Ganz klar, daß ist übler, tendenziöser Populismus.
> 
> Ein Herr Rau nutzt das Deckmäntelchen der "sachlichen Dokumentation" dazu, eine populistische Anti-Angler-Soap zu inszenieren.




Das wiederum glaube ich nicht, der Mann ist wohl selber passionierter Angler, ich zitiere mich dazu mal eben selbst:



> Unabhängig davon, für wie sachlich und fachlich peinlich ich dieses Werk  halte, die Intention des Autors und sicher auch Anglers war vermutlich  in erster Linie, vermeintliche "Mißstände" anzuprangern, die ihn  einerseits in gewissem Maße auch "privatmoralisch" umtrieben und die er  andererseits in vorauseilendem Gehorsam, quasi als Schulterschluß mit  einem diffusen, grünideologisch verbrämten Zeitgeist anerkannt bekommen  wollte, ohne das dabei in letzter Konsequenz durchdacht war, wohin die  Reise geht bzw. wie sehr sich diese wohlfeile Anbiederung in der hier  gezeigten Form als Schuß in's eigene Knie herausstellen könnte.




Ich vermute mal, der Carsten hat die vermeintliche Außenwirkung seiner Doku im Großen und Ganzen nicht richtig überblickt.
Wahrscheinlich dürfte der Mann ob der geballten Reaktionen im Nachhinein selber in's Grübeln gekommen sein, zumindest bin ich geneigt, ihm das zuzugestehen.
Für den Fall, daß das wirklich eine in letzter Konsequenz geplante Inszenierung war: An's Kreuz mit ihm!


----------



## Fr33 (7. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Auf Nachfragen hin, hat der Carsten doch keinerlei Einsicht über die Tragweite erkennen lassen oder irre ich mich da? Zumindest waren so seine Kommentare zum Film auf dem NDR Server....


----------



## Riesenangler (7. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Und ich dacht das hier schon alles zu diesem Machwerk gesagt worden ist. Aber da scheine ich wohl zu Irren. 
 Ob denn der Herr rau wirklich Angler ist wage ich zu bezweifeln. Mir sollte er besser nicht begegnen, weil ich mich extrem angegriffen Fühle.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ob denn der Herr rau wirklich Angler ist wage ich zu bezweifeln. Mir sollte er besser nicht begegnen, weil ich mich extrem angegriffen Fühle.



Ach Gottchen, wenn es danach ginge, dürfte man mich nicht mehr auf die Straße lassen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Auf Nachfragen hin, hat der Carsten doch keinerlei Einsicht über die Tragweite erkennen lassen oder irre ich mich da? Zumindest waren so seine Kommentare zum Film auf dem NDR Server....



Die Einsicht käme eh zu spät denn:*

Wer mit dem Finger auf Andere zeigt, sollte immer bedenken, dass 3 Finger der gleichen Hand auf ihn selbst zeigen.*


----------



## Fin (7. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Auf Nachfragen hin, hat der Carsten doch keinerlei Einsicht über die Tragweite erkennen lassen oder irre ich mich da? Zumindest waren so seine Kommentare zum Film auf dem NDR Server....



Ja laut den Kommentaren dort aufjedenfall (ebenso sein Statemant auf der HP von Strehlow). Dort wurde ihm ja die einseitige Berichterstattung und das absichtliche über einen Kamm scheren der Angler vorgeworfen. Irgendwo hatte ich die Antwort hier schonmal zitiert, inhaltlich sagte er was von "ja ABER der NDR kann sich diesen Schuh nicht anziehen, da es ja die Sendung Rute Raus der Spaß beginnt gibt". #c


----------



## Lui Nairolf (7. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Fin schrieb:


> Sendung Rute Raus der Spaß beginnt gibt". #c



Ist zwar OT - aber wie zum Teufel kann man einer Anglersendung so einen Namen geben??? Da bin ich jedesmal sprachlos ... ich denke auch nicht, dass man dem NDR diesen Vorwurf machen muss - verantwortlich zeichnet meines Wissens Hr. Rau persönlich ...


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Moin,

es ist noch was auffällig : wenn "ein Angler" den japsenden Fisch zum Sterben dort abgelegt hat - war das dann "zufälligerweise" auch seine erste Forelle an dem Tag ?

Wo liegen denn die anderen gefangenen Fische?

Ist es usus, dass man die Forellen im Umkreis verteilt - oder werden nicht i.d.R. die Fische zusammengelegt, wenn das Geld für die Tüte fehlt? 

Ein angeblicher Journalist filmt ein aus seiner Sicht leidendes Tier-Opfer und :

spricht dann den "Täter" , den Angler , der in der Nähe stehen müsste , nicht mal drauf an????

"Hören Sie mal, der Fisch lebt doch noch" , "der zappelt doch noch" , "haben Sie den betäubt?" , "haben Sie nicht gelernt, wie man den Fisch tötet" ?


Das wären alles kleine 6er im lotto gewesen, das sind kritische Fragen an einen aus Sicht der Dokumentation "tierquälenden Täter" .... DAS LÄSST SICH EIN JOURNALIST IN DIESER SITUATION NIEEEEE ENTGEHEN !!!

Das bringt Spannung rein , Konflikt und Drama.

Kann man aber nicht machen, wenn man eine Szene inszeniert.

Man wäre ja dann selbst der Täter 

Herr Rau, Sie lesen doch sicher hier mit.

*Ich glaube Ihnen nicht .*

R.S.


----------



## moin moin (10. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> ... ich denke auch nicht, dass man dem NDR diesen Vorwurf machen muss - verantwortlich zeichnet meines Wissens Hr. Rau persönlich ...



Der NDR gibt Geld für jede Sendeminuten die dieser Sender damit füllt. Inhaltlich hat sich dieser Sender damit ebenso verantwortlich gemacht. 
Glückwunsch an Herrn Rau, weil er einen Dummen gefunden hat, der sein Machwerk verbreitet!!!

Zur Sendung "Rute raus...", kann ich nur sagen, peinlich peinlich diese Schreierei, wenn ein Fisch gebissen hat. Ich vermeide inzwischen, bei Gesprächen mein Hobby zu erwähnen.

Traurig aber wahr!


----------



## Taxidermist (10. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Der NDR gibt Geld für jede Sendeminuten die dieser Sender damit füllt.  Inhaltlich hat sich dieser Sender damit ebenso verantwortlich gemacht.


Da Herr Rau bereits einige seiner Filmchen an den Sender verkauft,b.z.w., in dessen Auftrag gedreht hat, werden die sich bei seinen zukünftigen "Werken" ,diese wohl etwas genauer ansehen!
Normalerweise rotieren solche Dokus durch die anderen ARD Sender, auch bei denen ist nun (bezahlter) Sendeplatz frei geworden.
Mir gefällt es jedenfalls, dass diese "Schmierendoku" nun wegen gerichtlicher Verfügung nicht mehr gezeigt werden darf, auch wenn dies eventuell nur vorübergehend sein sollte!
Weiß irgend jemand, wie es um den rechtlichen Status bestellt ist?

Jürgen


----------



## Lui Nairolf (10. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

@Taxi: Ist das schon durch? Wer hats erstritten und mit welchen Grund? Ist irgendwie an mir vorbei gegangen?


----------



## antonio (10. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

es gibt ne einsweilige verfügung, daß die sendung mit dem gichen inhalt nicht mehr ausgestrahlt werden darf.
diese wurde hier auch schon gepostet.
desweiteren hat der ndr dafür zu sorgen, daß auch andere diese sendung in dieser form nicht veröffentlichen.
grund waren bilder etc in der sendung, wo der autor keine urheberrechte hatte.

antonio


----------



## Taxidermist (10. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Der Film ist nun schon seit einigen Wochen nicht mehr auf der NDR-Mediathek zu sehen, weil die Veröffentlichung per einstweiliger Verfügung verboten wurde.Der Rau hat in seinem Film Bilder von Karpfenanglern gezeigt, die ihn nicht dazu authorisiert haben.
Einer, oder mehrere haben deswegen die Verfügung erreicht.
Was aber letzt endlich daraus geworden ist, weiß ich nicht?
Fakt ist, der Film ist nicht mal mehr bei youtube zu finden.

Der Antonio tippt schneller als ich!

Jürgen


----------



## Lui Nairolf (10. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Schick, Schick. Der ehrbare Superangler respektiert also nicht die ideellen Eigentumsrechte anderer Menschen. Ich möchte nicht unhöflich sein - aber kann die Verfügung bitte noch mal wer verlinken? Ich bin unterwegs und hab nurs Handy?


----------



## antonio (10. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

frag mal bei gründler nach.

antonio


----------



## gründler (10. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=3be851-1380181678.jpg


Hat er ^^

Seite 2-3-4 sind leider nicht online gestellt,muste deswegen schon tele/mailen....die Herren möchten das wohl nicht.Hatte da die tage schon mit Anwaltskanzlei tele/mail weil die Doku über Jäger ebenfalls ne Unterlassungsklage bekommen soll.

Wie weit die da sind hab ich noch nicht erfahren,wenn ich was weiß poste ich das dann aber hier im AB.


#h


----------



## Taxidermist (10. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, wäre es doch einfach für Rau,b.z.w. den NDR, diese kurze Sequenz rauszuschneiden und den Film weiter zu verbreiten!
Im "weg lassen" ist der Rau doch geübt, sollte ihm also auch in dem Fall nicht schwer fallen!

Jürgen


----------



## Lui Nairolf (10. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Vielen Dank für die Abendlektüre


----------



## antonio (10. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, wäre es doch einfach für Rau,b.z.w. den NDR, diese kurze Sequenz rauszuschneiden und den Film weiter zu verbreiten!
> Im "weg lassen" ist der Rau doch geübt, sollte ihm also auch in dem Fall nicht schwer fallen!
> 
> Jürgen



vielleicht ist ja noch mehr material drin, welches nicht von ihm stammt bzw wo er keine rechte dran hat.#h

antonio


----------



## ha.jo (10. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Wer die Sendung verpasst hat kann ja hier nochmals nen Blick drauf werfen.
http://www.podcast.de/episode/224827930/Hobby+mit+Widerhaken/
Sollte der Ton bescheiden sein einfach downloaden und im eigenen Player abspielen.
Ob dort schon etwas geschnitten wurde...#c.


----------



## pxnhxxd (10. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ne, muss man nicht nochmal sehen.:r


----------



## Zambo (28. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Danke für den Link .

Bin beim googlen zufällig auf das Thema gekommen, aber konnte nirgends das Video schauen. Wollte unbedingt wissen, was alle so aufregt.

Viele von euch werden meine eigene Meinung nicht befürworten, allerdings ist es ja ein freies Land mit freier Meinung ^^. 

Der "Journalist" hat allem Anschein nach tief in die Trickkiste der nicht ganz politisch korrekten aber dennoch für die Medien üblichen Vorgehensweisen gegriffen. Das Arlinghaus-Interview wurde auf ein Minimum passend geschnitten, sodass nur das verwertet wurde, was für das Feindbild Angler verwertet werden sollte. Ein Anglerfreund mit "veraltetem" Wissensstand... Dabei hat er viel mehr zu berichten, als den Hinweis auf das fehlen eines Neokortex. Naja... das ist unter aller Sau ! ABER.... wie gesagt, üblich für Medien->Wer heute noch glaubt Nachrichten zu sehen, die tatsächliche Gegebenheiten wiedergeben, welche nur der Wahrheit verschrieben sein sollen, der freut sich wahrscheinlich auch am 24.12. über den Besuch eines alten, gütigen Herren mit einem BMI-Problem... Tatsache aber ist, das es da draußen Leute gibt die zufällig einen Fischereischein besitzen und in die selbe Kaste wie Angler geschmissen werden. Klar, Schubladen-Denken. Kommt jedem Durchschnittsbürger gelegen: Ist simpel, fordert kaum Gehirnkapazität und trägt dazu bei, das man mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen kann: Die Geburtsstunde des Bösen und folgerichtig daraus resultierend die Reinlichkeit der eigenen Person. Das beim mit dem Finger auf andere Zeigen drei Finger und ein Daumen auf einen selber gerichtet sind finde ich umso ironischer, köstlicher als das schon sowieso kindischer Gebaren. Ich komme vom Thema ab... das ist ja ein allgemeines Problem. Das die Doku mist ist leuchtet mir auch ein, aber die Grundhaltung von auch erfahrenen Anglern finde ich so auch nicht ganz korrekt. Dabei geht es nicht um die Idioten-mit-Schein, sondern auch um wirkliche Angler, die den gefangenen Fisch verwerten und auf die Posingprozedur verzichten. Jeder sollte nachvollziehen können, das jedes Lebewesen ein für sich eigenes Konzept von Wahrnehmung hat. Das alles auf Menschenniveau herangezogen werden muss gehört nun mal zur menschlichen Zierde-der-Schöpfung-Mentalität. Die Instinktargumentation wie "Der Fisch macht das, weil... eben Instinkt" ist auch so simpel und bekömmlich, sprich Schubkastendenken. Natürlich haben Fische nicht die Möglichkeit Schmerzen wie Menschen zu erleben... Es sind... ja auch Fische. Jedes Lebewesen hat den genetisch kodierten Drang überleben zu wollen. Bestandteil dessen sind auch Schmerzen, die uns mit den Jahren lehren, bestimmte Gefahren zu meiden. Auch wenns keine Schmerzempfindungen im menschlichen Sinn sind so wollen auch Fische leben und diese werden auch ihre von der Natur gegebenen Lernprozesse ausgestattet bekommen haben. Sonst würde ja kein Fisch aufwachsen. Das Schwarzweißdenken ist bei dieser Thematik fehlplaziert. Angeln ist nunmal eine Grauzone, das sollten auch erfahrene Angler akzeptieren. Verständlich das sie es nicht tun. Die Akzeptanz dessen würde ja schlussfolgern das man mit sich den moralischen Askpekten arrangieren müsste:....hmm...unangenehm. Das führt dann ja auch zur Gefährdung des geliebten Hobbys. Das ich den Schmerz bei dem Tier nicht belegen oder nachvollziehen kann heißt nicht, das es ihn nicht gibt. Wenn jeder so denken würde gebe es ja nur Atheisten auf dieser Welt.

Ich habe dieses Jahr meinen Fischereischein gemacht und freue mich sehr meinen eigenen Fisch zu fangen und zu verzehren. Das ich dem Tier dafür Leid zufügen muss ist leider unvermeidlich. Dennoch kann ich sicherstellen, das ich den Tod des Fisches so kurz und schmerzlos wie möglich gestalten kann. Zumindest schmerzloser als die kommerzielle Fisch- und Fleischindustrie.  

Sorry für den langen Text und seid mir nicht Böse 

Gruß, 
Zambo


----------



## Fin (28. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Genau dafür ist ein Forum da #h

Du hast einige wichtige Punkte (bezogen auf die Doku) schon genannt und viele andere sehen es ähnlich. Deine Meinung ist deine Meinung aber ich sags mal so, irgendwie ist die ganze Sache doch eh ein riesen Dilemma. . .

Angeln gehen und dem Fisch Stress und evtl. Schmerzen zufügen und den Fisch anschließend töten = ok. 

Angeln gehen und dem Fisch Stress und evtl. Schmerzen zufügen und den Fisch anschließend freilassen = nicht ok. 

Dies entspricht nicht der menschlichen Ethik Tiere vorsätzlich Schaden zuzufügen (aus "Spaß"). Tiere vor Qualen zu schützen = (Tierschutzgesetz). Interessanterweise wird die absolute Beendigung des Fischlebens (z.B Hechtklöße) hingegen als völlig legitim empfunden, obwohl das eigene Überleben davon völlig unabhängig ist (oder liegt es jetzt am Geschmack der wichtiger als das Ethikgehabe ist?). Für den Fisch als Individuum und für den gesamten Bestand ist die Tötung "vermutlich" sehr viel fataler zu bewerten als der Stress und evtl. zugefügte Schmerz beim freilassen.

Alternativ könnte man natürlich alles Leerfressen, die menschliche Existenz per se in Frage stellen, Angeln ganz verbieten und sich dafür den Fisch bei "Nordsee" schmecken lassen oder aber Vegan leben weil die Umstände(Wohlstand) es einem erlauben. Andererseits könnte man auch einfach die Natur und den Angelspaß genießen, den gefangenen Fisch entnehmen und sich schmecken lassen wenn man möchte (oder das Foto als Hechtkloßersatz anlegen) aber dennoch dabei nachhaltig "denken" und "entscheiden"?|rolleyes

Ein Veganer sagte mir mal "du möchtest doch auch nicht das man dir sowas antut oder?". Und da hat er völlig recht, wär ich ein Hecht dann wäre ich ganz klar für Catch & Release


----------



## Zambo (28. November 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Hi .

Wenn wir das große Dilemma vertiefen würden könnten wir bis zum Urknall konjugieren und hätten vieles erkannt und nichts gelernt .

Angeln ist anscheinend das tiefgründigste Hobby, das mir einfallen mag. Ich war noch nicht mal am Wasser und laufe Gefahr mich in meditative Erleuchstungssphären zu stürzen xD. Oder wir belassen es einfach dabei, was es ist. Eine schöne Beschäftigung die im Idealfall im respektvollem Umgang mit dem Lebewesen Fisch sowie der Natur einhergeht.

Wie meine Oma zu sagen pflegte: "Wie man machts, man macht es falsch!"...

Und wenn du als Hecht reinkarnierst werde ich sicherstellen dich zu releasen ^^...


----------



## Ossipeter (8. Juli 2014)

*Jäger bekam Recht*

Urteil gegen NDR:
http://www.jagderleben.de/ndr-zieht-den-kuerzeren


----------



## angler1996 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Jäger bekam Recht*

Danke, das beweist doch - Maul halten hilft nicht
 Gruß A.


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Jäger bekam Recht*

Vor allen Dingen beweist es, wie beim Fernsehen größtenteils gearbeitet wird.

Skandale produzieren um jeden Preis, Lügen und betrügen bzw. Szenen "stellen" und als wahr verkaufen.

Das dadurch Leben/Existenzen beeinträchtigt werden, kümmert eine Produktionsfirma a´ la RTL2 kein bischen.

Abdrehen, verkaufen, den Nächsten verar...en.

Und der tumbe Zuschauer wird auf die schiefe Meinungsschiene gesetzt.

Es gehören hohe Geldstrafen gegen die Fernseh-Mafia verhängt.

R.S.


----------



## GeorgeB (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Jäger bekam Recht*

Das Erschreckendste daran ist, dass die Führungsetagen und Aufsichtsgremien solche widerwärtigen, von staatlich verordneten Abgaben finanzierten Machenschaften auch noch unterstützen, anstatt die für solche, an Unseriösität nicht zu toppenden Beiträge verantwortlichen Mitarbeiter raus zu werfen, oder zumindest ab zu mahnen. 

Bin vor 20 Jahren selber mal Opfer vergleichbarer Machenschaften geworden. Solche Journalisten sind menschlich der letzte Dreck, und auch noch stolz darauf. Genau wie diese vermeintlichen  "Tierschützer", die in Wahrheit nur erbärmliche Wadenbeißer sind. Scharf darauf ihre Mitmenschen zu denunzieren. Skrupellos und hinterhältig.


----------



## gründler (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Jäger bekam Recht*

Freut mich,nachdem die Kanzlei über Thomas kontakt zu mir erstellte und ich im tel.gespräch mit dem Anwalt Dinge "austauschte" und ich seine coole und bissel "strenge" art mitbekam,habe ich mir sowas schon gedacht.:m


Ich wünschte mir es gäbe mehr Angler mit ähnlicher Denke die sich nicht geschlagen in die ecke verkriechen. 

#h


----------



## Riesenangler (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Jäger bekam Recht*

@ George B. grundsächlich gebe ich dir recht. Aber wie sollen die denn jemanden rauswerfen der gar nicht bei denen Angestellt ist, sondern nur für die produziert.


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Jäger bekam Recht*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> *Bin vor 20 Jahren selber mal Opfer vergleichbarer Machenschaften geworden. Solche Journalisten sind menschlich der letzte Dreck, und auch noch stolz darauf. *



Das hast Du sehr rustikal formuliert - aber im Grunde genommen gibt es im "Unterhaltungsfernsehen" viele schwarze Schaafe.

Es wird nach Opfern gesucht, bspw. Familien oder Personen mit stark eingeschränktem Verständnis/Bildung und diese für kleines Geld emotional ausgenommen und vorgeführt.

Aber mindestens genauso schlimm sind die tumben Zuschauer, die sich Formate ansehen, die Jedem halbwegs Kultivierten die Tränen des Fremdschämens in die Augen treiben.

Schlimm wird es, wenn die Produktions-Propaganda sich gegen die Unbescholtenen - wie den Jäger wendet.

Die Hetzerei betrifft im Anschluss das gesamte Leben dieses Menschen .

"Das war doch der, der das und das verbrochen hat "...

"Woher weißt Du das?"

"Kam gestern im Fernsehen !!!"

"Aha, so ein mieser Typ " 

Schon hat die Masse Ihr Urteil gefällt ... und die Produktionsfirma zählt ihr stinkendes Geld...

Dreckig.

R.S.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Jäger bekam Recht*



gründler schrieb:


> Freut mich,nachdem die Kanzlei über Thomas kontakt zu mir erstellte und ich im tel.gespräch mit dem Anwalt Dinge "austauschte" und ich seine coole und bissel "strenge" art mitbekam,habe ich mir sowas schon gedacht.:m
> 
> 
> Ich wünschte mir es gäbe mehr Angler mit ähnlicher Denke die sich nicht geschlagen in die ecke verkriechen.
> ...


Wir helfen den Jägern doch gerne - wir sind doch nicht der DAFV, der mit PETA gegen Jäger arbeitet wie in NRW...

Als der Anwalt mich anrief, war doch klar, das ich da mit meinen Möglichkeiten weiterhelfe...


----------



## Riesenangler (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ja Thomas, ich finde es auch Gut und es hat meine vollste Zustimmung , das die meisten Angler und Jäger verstehen, das wir alle im selben Boot sitzen und uns gegenseitig unterstützen müssen. Nur eben "unser" Dachverband hat es eben nicht geschnallt. Und wenn wir es alle ehrlich meinen, dann sollten wir uns auch mit dem Forum Waffenrecht zusammen schließen, denn die vertreten nun einmal die Rechte aller legalen Waffenbesitzer oder sie treten zumindest dafür ein. Und dazu sollten wir uns auch mit allen Videospielern und Daddelfreaks zusammen stellen. Denn alle diese Gruppen stehen mit uns zusammen unter dem argumentativen und medialen Flächenfeuer der Gutmenschen. #h


----------



## Brotfisch (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Nach dem Link auf der Jagd-Homepage hat sich der betroffene Jäger ja selbst gewehrt. Da wüsste man natürlich schon einmal gerne, ob und wie der Jagdverband (Bund, Land) ihn unterstützt hat.
Jenseits aller Medienschelte: Es lohnt sich sicher auch verbandspolitisch, sich gegen so etwas zu wehren. Es gehört nachgerade zu den Aufgaben eines Verbandes. Nicht nur im Interesse seiner betroffenen Mitglieder. Sondern auch, um quasi generalpräventiv etwas gegen tendenziöse Berichterstattung zu tun, die versucht, einem vermeintlichen Mainstream hinterherzurennen oder die öffentliche Meinung durch Falschdarstellungen zu beeinflussen. Das kann ein Verband nicht seinen einzelnen Mitgliedern überlassen, nur weil diese zufällig mal ins Bild radeln.


----------



## Sharpo (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Nichtsdestotrotz wurde der Beitrag ausgestrahlt, Porzellan somit zerschlagen.
Besser wäre es gewesen den Sender zu einer Gegendarstellung zu zwingen....zur besten Sendezeit.
Aber wohl ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Das kann ein Verband nicht seinen einzelnen Mitgliedern überlassen, nur weil diese zufällig mal ins Bild radeln.


Zumindest ist der Anwalt seit 2004 (ehrenamtlicher) Justitiar der Landesjägerschaft Niedersachsen.....


----------



## Deep Down (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Et violà! 

Ich vermute mal, nun kennen wird den Grund, weshalb die Sendung "W wie Wissen" und alle sonstigen Klone zum Thema "Hobby mit Widerhaken" in der Zweitverwurstung abgesetzt worden sind.

Zwar bezieht sich die "Unterlassungserklärung" nicht auf den Beitrag "Hobby mit Widerhaken", aber die Situation ist näherungsweise vergleichbar. 

Auch dieser Beitrag entfachte einen Sturm der Entrüstung und die Kommentarfunktion beim NDR wurde/musste schließlich abgeschaltet werden. 
Arlinghaus sah sich zu einer öffentlichen Stellungnahme veranlasst.
Mithin, die Kritik an der tatsächlichen Fundiertheit des Beitrages und Schädigung war auch hier entlarvend.

Und nun passt der Zeitpunkt der Abgabe der Unterlassungserklärung in Bezugnahme auf den Jäger zeitlich schön ins Bild mit den Absetzungen der hiesig angesprochnenen Sendetermine 

Die Medienanstalten wollen sich hier möglicherweise nicht noch ein zweites Armageddon antun! 
Es könnte sein, dass bei einer wiederholten Ausstrahlung und seien es auch nur Teile davon, jemand sich nun zur Wehr setzt und sich aufgrund des Verfahrens vor dem LG Hannover ermutigt fühlt.
Also wendet man den potentiell-finanziellen als auch den Schaden im Ansehen durch Absetzung ab.
Eine Verhalten, welches ich von öffentlich-rechtlichen Sendeanstalten auch erwarte, dass bei erkanntem Rechtsbruch von sich aus gehandelt wird. 

Einen Zusatz hab ich noch: Die Jäger erscheinen mir mehr Stolz zu haben als wir Angler! Dort reagiert der Verband, aber wie man am vorliegenden Fall sieht, auch der Einzelne entschieden gegen Anfeindungen und kommt vor allem auch durch!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Zwar bezieht sich die "Unterlassungserklärung" nicht auf den Beitrag "Hobby mit Widerhaken", aber die Situation ist näherungsweise vergleichbar.


Daher hab ich das hier rein geschoben.

Auch, weil der Anwalt der Landesjägerschaft damals durch diesen Thread auf uns aufmerksam wurde und mich deswegen angerufen hatte.


Und der DAFV unternimmt was, um das zu nutzen?

Als einzelne Präsidiumsmitglieder damals wollten, dass reagiert wird, wurden sie zurück gepfiffen...

Und sie schlafen weiter.....................


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Ich vermute mal, nun kennen wird den Grund, weshalb die Sendung "W wie  Wissen" und alle sonstigen Klone zum Thema "Hobby mit Widerhaken" in der  Zweitverwurstung abgesetzt worden sind.
> 
> Zwar bezieht sich die "Unterlassungserklärung" nicht auf den Beitrag  "Hobby mit Widerhaken", aber die Situation ist näherungsweise  vergleichbar.


Schön wäre es, wenn dies zutreffen würde, ja sogar wünschenswert!
Immer hin gab es ja auch beim "Widerhaken" eine Unterlassungsklage, weshalb die privaten Fotos der Carphantas, nicht mehr gezeigt werden dürfen.
Ich vermute eher, dass die für die Fußball WM Sendeplätze benötigt werden!
Die Rundfukgebühren laufen ja beständig weiter und ich vermute, dass es dem Sender ziemlich egal ist, ob die Justiziare davon ihren Anteil bekommen!

Jürgen


----------



## Deep Down (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> S.
> Ich vermute eher, dass die für die Fußball WM Sendeplätze benötigt werden!
> Jürgen



Der Sendeplatz an sich blieb ja bestehen und stattdessen lief dort auch  kein Fussball, sondern es wurde was anderes ausgestrahlt. Der Beitrag wurde nicht verschoben, hierzu auch kein Hinweis.  

Ich hatte es bei den Absetzungen schon im Urin, dass da irgendwas zeitnah passiert sein musste.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Gewundert hatte mich diese ständige Verschiebung auch das (bis jetzt?) komplette aussetzen der Sendung auch..

Könnte damit durchaus zusammenhängen - aber da fehlt mir der Einblick..


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Die anglerfeindliche und einseitige Sendung von Carsten Rau, der man auch die momentan überall immer mehr kommenden  Restriktionen (Abknüppelgebote in Pachtverträge wie in Düsseldorf, strengere Auslegung für Angelnanlagen in S-H, etc.) wird am Montag, 18. Mai 2015, 22:00  erneut gesendet beim NDR.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die geneigten Landes- und Bundesverbände der organisierten Angelfischer lieber wieder nichts unternehmen werden – da gehts ja nur um Angler und Angeln und nicht um Wasserkraft und Kormorane..

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/45_min/Hobby-mit-Widerhaken,sendung72412.html


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die anglerfeindliche und einseitige Sendung von Carsten Rau, der man auch die momentan überall immer mehr kommenden Restriktionen (Abknüppelgebote in Pachtverträge wie in Düsseldorf, strengere Auslegung für Angelnanlagen in S-H, etc.) wird am Montag, 18. Mai 2015, 22:00 erneut gesendet beim NDR.
> 
> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die geneigten Landes- und Bundesverbände der organisierten Angelfischer lieber wieder nichts unternehmen werden – da gehts ja nur um Angler und Angeln und nicht um Wasserkraft und Kormorane..
> 
> http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/45_min/Hobby-mit-Widerhaken,sendung72412.html




 Da liegst du wohl mal wieder richtig, wenn du nichts erwartest. #6


----------



## .Sebastian. (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Was sollen sie auch dagegen tun?
Hackerangriff auf die NDR-Funkanstalt starten?

Das einzige Vorstellbare wäre mal eine alternative Sendung, die das etwas Bild geraderückt - das ist allerdings Utopie.


----------



## Muyxin (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Zugegeben, ich bin erst seit einer Woche in die Welt des Anglers eingetaucht, aber während meiner Angelkurszeit bin ich per Zufall auf eben diese Dokumentation gestoßen. Ich muss sagen, dass sie auf mich keinen anglerfeindlichen Eindruck gemacht hat und eigentlich auch nicht einseitig Berichtet wurde. Okay, es wird der ein oder andere Punkt recht kritisch beleuchtet, aber das ist in einer Dokumentation durchaus erwünscht. 
Für mich persönlich kann ich nur sagen, dass diese Dokumentation die Lust auf das Angeln eher erhöht hat, als dass ich abgeschreckt worden wäre. Aber Ansichten und Eindrücke sind ja bekanntlich subjektiver Natur.


----------



## Fr33 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Muyxin schrieb:


> Zugegeben, ich bin erst seit einer Woche in die Welt des Anglers eingetaucht, aber während meiner Angelkurszeit bin ich per Zufall auf eben diese Dokumentation gestoßen. Ich muss sagen, dass sie auf mich keinen anglerfeindlichen Eindruck gemacht hat und eigentlich auch nicht einseitig Berichtet wurde. Okay, es wird der ein oder andere Punkt recht kritisch beleuchtet, aber das ist in einer Dokumentation durchaus erwünscht.
> Für mich persönlich kann ich nur sagen, dass diese Dokumentation die Lust auf das Angeln eher erhöht hat, als dass ich abgeschreckt worden wäre. Aber Ansichten und Eindrücke sind ja bekanntlich subjektiver Natur.




Wir reden aber schon von der selben Doku oder?


----------



## Muyxin (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Wir reden aber schon von der selben Doku oder?



Zweifelsohne!


----------



## Sharpo (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Was hat Dir an dem Film gefallen?


----------



## Gardenfly (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Auch wenn man mich jetzt Verschwörungstheoretiker nennt: sicher das diese "Doku" nicht politisch auf Verschlechterungen für Angler hinarbeitet ?

ich Arbeite in der Pflege da gab es früher Dokus im Fernsehen über "Morgens Fango abends Tango " ende vom Lied die Möglichkeit medizinischer Rehabilitation wurde erheblich eingeschränkt (mein Arbeitgeber musste massiv entlassen)-aber was höhrte man von nichtbetroffenen-Kur ist ja nur Urlaub.

Und wenn 10.000 Angler in Hannover dann wegen verschärfungen demonstrieren-bekommt man gleiches unverständnis, denn Fernsehen lügt nicht.


----------



## Fr33 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Was hat Dir an dem Film gefallen?




Das würde mich auch brennend interessieren!
ich hab natürlich nicht mehr alles im Kopf, aber leider ist mir zu viel vom Forellenpuff, Trophäenfischen mit Klischeehaften Personen, die US Tante mit ihrer Schmerztheorie und die schlecht abgestochene Forelle in Erinnerung geblieben...


Wird bei anderen Zuschauern wohl kaum anders gewesen sein!


----------



## Sharpo (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch brennend interessieren!
> ich hab natürlich nicht mehr alles im Kopf, aber leider ist mir zu viel vom Forellenpuff, Trophäenfischen mit Klischeehaften Personen, die US Tante mit ihrer Schmerztheorie und die schlecht abgestochene Forelle in Erinnerung geblieben...
> 
> 
> Wird bei anderen Zuschauern wohl kaum anders gewesen sein!




Die Lobrede auf seine Art des Angelns. Auf Regebogenforellen?


----------



## RXXMxrcxl (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

nicht zu vergessen der Stör, bei dem der "Angelprofi" den Herzstich von oben machen wollte und erst von seinem Kollegen darauf hingewiesen werden musste, dass das Herz ja unten sei...


----------



## marlowe (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Muyxin schrieb:


> Zugegeben, ich bin erst seit einer Woche in die Welt des Anglers eingetaucht, aber während meiner Angelkurszeit bin ich per Zufall auf eben diese Dokumentation gestoßen. Ich muss sagen, dass sie auf mich keinen anglerfeindlichen Eindruck gemacht hat und eigentlich auch nicht einseitig Berichtet wurde. Okay, es wird der ein oder andere Punkt recht kritisch beleuchtet, aber das ist in einer Dokumentation durchaus erwünscht.
> Für mich persönlich kann ich nur sagen, dass diese Dokumentation die Lust auf das Angeln eher erhöht hat, als dass ich abgeschreckt worden wäre. Aber Ansichten und Eindrücke sind ja bekanntlich subjektiver Natur.



Als angehender Angler muss Du etwas an Deiner Weltsicht ändern. In Wirklichkeit sieht es nämlich so aus: Die ganze Welt hat sich gegen uns Angler verschworen. Dahinter stehen  dubiose Organisationen wie PETA, NABU und der BND. Unter dem angeblichen Vorwand Tier- oder Naturschutz soll uns nämlich das Angeln gänzlich verboten werden. Aus diesem Grund wurde sogar der Kormoran eingeschleppt - nur um uns zu ärgern. Wenn Du also mal nichts fangen solltest, weißt Du  wer schuld ist - nämlich diese Angelfeinde! Die größten Natur- und Tierschützer sind in Wirklichkeit wir Angler. Wir setzen Unmengen von Fischen in unsere Gewässer - nur um sie später zu fangen, fotografieren, küssen und frei zu lassen. Eine sinnvollere Beschäftigung gibt es einfach nicht.

Die NDR-Dokumentation ist auch nur auf dem ersten Blick angelfreundlich. In Wirklichkeit werden nämlich kosmische Gehirnstrahlen an den Zuschauer gesendet, damit diese redliche Angler beim Nachtangeln stören oder noch Schlimmeres veranstalten. Deswegen darf man das auch nur mit einem Aluhut kucken. 

:q

Das wichtigste als Angler ist es nämlich, sich stets aggressiv über solche Angelfeinde aufzuregen, auch wenn man nicht genau weiss warum. Nur so schafft man es, dass sich die Restbevölkerung peinlich berührt von einem abwendet und man in Ruhe angeln kann.


----------



## Doerk71 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

@marlowe: |good:

 Ich stöbere aus Interesse auch seit einigen Tagen in den "politischen" Fred's und finde Ton und Vehemenz teilweise auch arg übertrieben und vielleicht sogar kontraproduktiv.

 Nichts für ungut und allzeit dicke Fische,
 Dirk


----------



## Fr33 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Das mir ja keiner rumheult, wenn es einen selbst trifft...


----------



## rippi (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Muyxin schrieb:


> Zugegeben, ich bin erst seit einer Woche in die Welt des Anglers eingetaucht, aber während meiner Angelkurszeit bin ich per Zufall auf eben diese Dokumentation gestoßen. Ich muss sagen, dass sie auf mich keinen anglerfeindlichen Eindruck gemacht hat und eigentlich auch nicht einseitig Berichtet wurde. Okay, es wird der ein oder andere Punkt recht kritisch beleuchtet, aber das ist in einer Dokumentation durchaus erwünscht.
> Für mich persönlich kann ich nur sagen, dass diese Dokumentation die Lust auf das Angeln eher erhöht hat, als dass ich abgeschreckt worden wäre. Aber Ansichten und Eindrücke sind ja bekanntlich subjektiver Natur.


Du hast da durchaus den richtigen Eindruck!


marlowe schrieb:


> Als angehender Angler muss Du etwas an Deiner Weltsicht ändern. In Wirklichkeit sieht es nämlich so aus: Die ganze Welt hat sich gegen uns Angler verschworen. Dahinter stehen dubiose Organisationen wie PETA, NABU und der BND. Unter dem angeblichen Vorwand Tier- oder Naturschutz soll uns nämlich das Angeln gänzlich verboten werden. Aus diesem Grund wurde sogar der Kormoran eingeschleppt - nur um uns zu ärgern. Wenn Du also mal nichts fangen solltest, weißt Du wer schuld ist - nämlich diese Angelfeinde! Die größten Natur- und Tierschützer sind in Wirklichkeit wir Angler. Wir setzen Unmengen von Fischen in unsere Gewässer - nur um sie später zu fangen, fotografieren, küssen und frei zu lassen. Eine sinnvollere Beschäftigung gibt es einfach nicht.
> 
> Die NDR-Dokumentation ist auch nur auf dem ersten Blick angelfreundlich. In Wirklichkeit werden nämlich kosmische Gehirnstrahlen an den Zuschauer gesendet, damit diese redliche Angler beim Nachtangeln stören oder noch Schlimmeres veranstalten. Deswegen darf man das auch nur mit einem Aluhut kucken.
> 
> ...


Hahaha eigentlich so weit alles richtig, aber eine Grundaggresivität ist natürlich nie verkehrt, denn nur damit erreicht man was.

 Viele scheinen bei den Film vergessen zu haben wie man etwas dialektisch erörtert, denn nichts anderes macht der Autor hier, beide Seiten kommen zur Antwort, und als Fazit zieht er doch selber, dass er weiterhin angeln will, den Fischt dabei aber mit größtmöglichen Respekt behandeln will. Und damit hat er RECHT!!!


----------



## Sharpo (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Und wie gross ist dieser grösst mögliche Respekt?

Nach meiner Meinung wäre der grösst mögliche Respekt der, dass man Fische leben lässt, diese nicht am Haken durchs Wasser zieht etc. Ergebnis: Das Angeln einstellen. 
Dies ist der grösst mögliche Respekt vorm Leben der Fische.

 Respekt kann sich der Mensch im Grunde, aus dem Blickwinkel der Tiere in den Arsch stecken.
Tot ist Tot.


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Viele scheinen bei den Film vergessen zu haben wie man etwas dialektisch  erörtert, denn nichts anderes macht der Autor hier, beide Seiten kommen  zur Antwort,


Ihr scheint wirklich eine besondere Wahrnehmung von dem Gesehenen zu haben. Der Film war so was von einseitig und nur darauf abgestimmt, Angler allgemein zu diffamieren und zwar allesamt und nicht nur die Dumpfbacken am pay lake!
Die referierende Pata Hauswissenschaftlerin hatte nicht nur klar mehr Redezeit, als Prof. Arlinghaus zur Schmerztheorie, sondern es wurde auch durch geschickte Schnitte, die Argumentationskette des Prof's gefleddert.
Der Autor, Mr.Besserangler mit seiner brechreizerregendem, elitären und angeblich auf höherer Bewustseinsebene stehender Arroganz , will glauben machen, dass der normalo Angler schlicht dumm und brutal ist und dem armen Fischi nur großes unnötiges Leid zufügt!
Mir ist das sentimentale, scheinheilige Gesabbel jedenfalls gehörig auf die Nüsse gegangen.
Der ganze Filmbeitrag diente nur dazu, dem Mainstream ein Anglerbild zu moderieren, dass abzuschaffen gilt.
Und wer glaubt, damit sind nur die Dumpfbacken gemeint, der wird als Besserangler sicher nicht schadlos bleiben, wenn auch sein Hobby abgeschafft wird.

Jürgen


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Doerk71 schrieb:


> Ich stöbere aus Interesse auch seit einigen Tagen in den "politischen" Fred's und finde Ton und Vehemenz teilweise auch arg übertrieben und vielleicht sogar kontraproduktiv.



Kontraproduktiv finde eher sowas :

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298867

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372 

Es steht dir jedoch frei,gegen so einen Müll leise und mit weniger Vehemenz vorzugehen.

@rippi
Nein,das hat Rau eben NICHT gemacht.

Tendenziös einseitiger Müll eines Moralinsprühenden Besseranglers.

Was hätte er eigentlich ohne diese FoPu Pfeifen gedreht?

Die überwiegende Normalität im Angelalltag?

War ihm wohl zu langweilig


----------



## BERND2000 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Tja Peter auch deine Beispiele könnten noch von dem netten Beitrag ausgelöst worden sein.

 Auch hier noch mal ein dickes DANKE an den NDR.

 Vor allem aber an einen Angler.. 
 Möge Dier nie mehr ein Fisch an den Haken gehen, es immer regnen und Dier täglich Tierschützer am Wasser begegnen.
 |wavey:


----------



## rippi (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und wie gross ist dieser grösst mögliche Respekt?
> 
> Nach meiner Meinung wäre der grösst mögliche Respekt der, dass man Fische leben lässt, diese nicht am Haken durchs Wasser zieht etc. Ergebnis: Das Angeln einstellen.
> Dies ist der grösst mögliche Respekt vorm Leben der Fische.
> ...


Wenn du das so siehst, dann hör doch auf mit den Angeln!


Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, dass die Argumente von Arlinghaus, so stark waren, dass diese nur kurz erläutert werden müssen? Oft sind die kurzen Sätze die mit den meisten Inhalt und besser als stundenlanges um den Brei gebrabbel.

Die Angler stehen in Deutschland durch den Film nicht schlechter da, als das sie es sowieso schon tun. Dumme Idioten die Fische falsch oder gar nicht töten, etc. sollten viel mehr so dargestellt werden wie der Autor dies tut, damit die ihre Lektion lernen. Wixxas sind das.

 Und das sage ich als Angler der nur selten mal was entnimmt, den Respekt vor den Fisch muss nicht ausschließlich eine Verwertung in irgendwelcher Art beinhalten.


----------



## rippi (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Tja Peter auch deine Beispiele könnten noch von dem netten Beitrag ausgelöst worden sein.
> 
> Auch hier noch mal ein dickes DANKE an den NDR.
> 
> ...



Diesen einen Angler werden aber immer wieder Fische ans Band gehen, denn auch wenn er in diesen Fall den Stör töten musste, wird er bald wieder an Pay Lakes gehen und dort angeln und fangen.

 Wir reden doch über diesen Trottel von der Angelanlage, näch?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



rippi schrieb:


> Die Angler stehen in Deutschland durch den Film nicht schlechter da, als das sie es sowieso schon tun.



Wozu dann den Film überhaupt drehen?Aus Langeweile?

Soso..nicht schlechter?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298264

Nicht verwechseln,niemand befürwortet negative Auswüchse.

Aber noch weniger befürworte ich Journalistische Kamele,welche jedes Gras abweiden um einen möglichst spektakulären Scheixxhaufen abzuliefern.

Und glaub mal..auch deine Art der Respektsbekundung gegenüber Fischen-seltene Entnahme-steht bereits auf der ideologischen Abschussliste.

Insofern kannst du gerne Auswüchse an PayLakes kritisieren..bringt dich als überwiegenden Spaßangler dann aber letztendlich selbst nicht aus der Schusslinienproblematik,im Gegenteil.

Und Nein..ich glaube das Bernd eher einen gew.Besserangler im Blick hat und nicht die PayLake Pfeifen

Und Recht hat Bernd..Möge diesem gewissen Angler das Tackle beim ethisch korrekten Besserangeln zerbröseln.


----------



## Vanner (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



rippi schrieb:


> Diesen einen Angler werden aber immer wieder Fische ans Band gehen, denn auch wenn er in diesen Fall den Stör töten musste, wird er bald wieder an Pay Lakes gehen und dort angeln und fangen.
> 
> Wir reden doch über diesen Trottel von der Angelanlage, näch?



Na da solltest du noch mal nachbessern.


----------



## rippi (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wozu dann den Film überhaupt drehen?Aus Langeweile?
> 
> Soso..nicht schlechter?
> 
> ...



 Ich habe nix gegen Pay Lakes, nur sollte auch da der Fisch nicht zum Spielobjekt verkommen, wie man dies manchmal sieht.


----------



## Fr33 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Das mit den PayLakes war doch nur ein kleiner Nebenkriegsschauplatz.... 

 Vielmehr ging es Rau dabei einen kleinen Kreise "besonderer" Angler so darzustellen, dass diese für den Zuschauer als der Durchschnitt der Angler in D ersichtlich werden....

 Wie viele Angler gehen denn *mehr* als regelmäßig (sagen wir regelmäßig)  an solche Gewässer? Prozentual kommen wir wohl knapp an die 10% ran... und der andere Rest?

 Alle über einen Kamm geschert. Ausnahmslos....

 Und was die Arlinghaus Story angeht, was meinst du haben die Zuschauer gedacht? 

 RICHTIG... die Tante aus den USA mit ihren laut eigenen fundierten und minutenlang beschriebenen Studien und Tests kommt natürlich besser weg als jmd der 2min mal seine Theorie kurz erläutert. Das was hängen geblieben ist, war dieser nur die Tante mit ihren wissenschaftlichen Tests und Ergebnissen....


----------



## Sharpo (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



rippi schrieb:


> Wenn du das so siehst, dann hör doch auf mit den Angeln!
> 
> 
> Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, dass die Argumente von Arlinghaus, so stark waren, dass diese nur kurz erläutert werden müssen? Oft sind die kurzen Sätze die mit den meisten Inhalt und besser als stundenlanges um den Brei gebrabbel.
> ...


#
Problem ist: 
Du hast null Ahnung und den Film nicht verstanden.

Du entnimmst selten Fische? Also auch einer dieser Wixxas von Trophäenangler?

Du hast nichts kapiert.


----------



## BERND2000 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



rippi schrieb:


> Diesen einen Angler werden aber immer wieder Fische ans Band gehen, denn auch wenn er in diesen Fall den Stör töten musste, wird er bald wieder an Pay Lakes gehen und dort angeln und fangen.
> 
> Wir reden doch über diesen Trottel von der Angelanlage, näch?


 
 Nee wir reden von dem Angler, der meinte so einen Film machen zu müssen.
 Weil Er ja so viel besser wäre.

 Da kamen halt viele Dep...zusammen, Sie alle meinten nichts falsches zu machen und gemeinsam haben sie einen Film gegen Angler erschaffen.
 Und Schwupp finden sich nun weitere Dep...die sich versuchen von so etwas ganz zu distanzieren und lediglich alles weiter verschärfen wollen.


----------



## Jose (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

nix gegen pay-lakes.
alles gegen pLay-lakes.

aber der film war bösartig gutmenschlich.
(oder 'ne lockere art, öffentlich-rechtliche kohle abzugreifen)


----------



## Fin (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Insofern kannst du gerne Auswüchse an PayLakes kritisieren..bringt dich als überwiegenden Spaßangler dann aber letztendlich selbst nicht aus der Schusslinienproblematik,im Gegenteil.



Bei der ganzen berechtigten Kritik an den Paylakes schneidet man sich am Ende nur ins eigene Fleisch. Ich sehe das so wie mit den Aquakulturen. Sind zwar nicht gerade schön, schützen aber die natürlichen Bestände und befriedigt den schier unstillbaren Hunger der Menschen nach Fisch 

Im Grunde müssten wir unsere Einstellung den Paylakes gegenüber verändern oder das Angeln in ferner Zukunft ganz abstellen (Entnahmefenster und C&R Praktiken mal außen vor).

Wobei der Film ja eher eine sehr spezielle Art Paylake an den Pranger gestellt hat (war mir bis Dato unbekannt das es sowas gibt, obwohl ich in GER und DK häufig an Paylakes gefischt habe). Das kam so nicht rüber...


----------



## W-Lahn (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Fin schrieb:


> Ich sehe das so wie mit den Aquakulturen. Sind zwar nicht gerade schön, schützen aber die natürlichen Bestände


 Aquakulturen schützen nicht die natürlichen Bestände, das ist ein Irrglaube...


----------



## Muyxin (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



marlowe schrieb:


> Als angehender Angler muss Du etwas an Deiner Weltsicht ändern. In Wirklichkeit sieht es nämlich so aus: Die ganze Welt hat sich gegen uns Angler verschworen. Dahinter stehen dubiose Organisationen wie PETA, NABU und der BND. Unter dem angeblichen Vorwand Tier- oder Naturschutz soll uns nämlich das Angeln gänzlich verboten werden. Aus diesem Grund wurde sogar der Kormoran eingeschleppt - nur um uns zu ärgern. Wenn Du also mal nichts fangen solltest, weißt Du wer schuld ist - nämlich diese Angelfeinde! Die größten Natur- und Tierschützer sind in Wirklichkeit wir Angler. Wir setzen Unmengen von Fischen in unsere Gewässer - nur um sie später zu fangen, fotografieren, küssen und frei zu lassen. Eine sinnvollere Beschäftigung gibt es einfach nicht.
> 
> Die NDR-Dokumentation ist auch nur auf dem ersten Blick angelfreundlich. In Wirklichkeit werden nämlich kosmische Gehirnstrahlen an den Zuschauer gesendet, damit diese redliche Angler beim Nachtangeln stören oder noch Schlimmeres veranstalten. Deswegen darf man das auch nur mit einem Aluhut kucken.
> 
> ...



Am Anfang dachte ich, du meinst das ernst und ich war etwas überrascht. Zum Ende hin musste ich sehr über deinen Beitrag schmunzeln.

Aber anhand der Reaktionen hier im Forum, scheint bei manchen der Widerhaken wirklich tief zu sitzen. Man bedenke, es ist und bleibt ein Hobby! Die Ausübung von jenem ist jedem selbst überlassen, aber das Übertragen von persönlichen Erfahrungen und Eindrücken auf die Allgemeinheit bringt keinem etwas. 
Ich kann nur wiederholen, dass die Dokumentation bei mir eher positiven Anklang hatte und ich als totaler Non-Wisser (Angeln betreffend) und somit auch, aus Sicht eines erfahrenen Anglers, als "Durchschnittsbürger" gelten könnte (!), einen interessanten Einblick in die Anglerwelt bekommen habe. Ob dieser für andere eher negativ oder gar falsch war, dass ist durchaus möglich. Bei mir war es eher, wie schon gesagt, positiv.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Muyxin schrieb:


> aber das Übertragen von persönlichen Erfahrungen und Eindrücken auf die Allgemeinheit bringt keinem etwas.



Blöd nur,das Raus zweifelhaftes Machwerk aber genau darauf abzielt.

Käme auch keiner auf die Idee, NoGo Areas einiger dt.Großstädte der Bevölkerung filmisch als repräsentativen Gesamtdeutschen Alltag zu verklickern-man würde sich schön bedanken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ein Landesverbandsschriftführer schrieb mir zum Thema klar und eindeutig (ich machte die LV auf das Thema aufmerksam, hatte nicht mit Antwort gerechnet und daher nicht angemerkt, dass evtl. Antworten öffentlich werden, so dass ich öffentlich den Namen nicht nennen kann und nur zitieren aus der Antwort), _, dass ein vernünftiger Grund kann für ihn und seine Mitstreiter nur sein könne, *Fische ausschließlich zur Nahrungszubereitung* zu fangen und dass Catch & release oder reines Trophäenfischen den Anforderungen der Gesetze allein schon deshalb widersprechen würde, weil Fische dabei verletzt werden, selbst wenn zum Fang Schonhaken benutzt werden. Für ihn und diesen Verband ein NO GO!_

Dass dieses Präsidiumsmitglied nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen Naturschutz- und Tierschutzgesetz kennt, sei dazu auch noch angemerkt (der bezog sich dabei nämlich aufs Naturschutzgesetz, welches Angeln ohne sinnvollen Grund verbieten würde (was nicht mal das Tierschutzgesetz macht, das verbietet nur das Töten von Wirbeltieren ohne sinnvollen Grund))....

Dass zudem selbstverständlich auch heute schon nicht NUR zur "Nahrungszubereitung" entnommen  werden kann, sondern auch mindestens zur Hege, sollte so ein Verbandsschriftführer auch eigentlich wissen - eigentlich...

Wohin das führen kann/wird, kann sich jeder denken.........


----------



## Muyxin (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Blöd nur,das Raus zweifelhaftes Machwerk aber genau darauf abzielt.
> 
> Käme auch keiner auf die Idee, NoGo Areas einiger dt.Großstädte der Bevölkerung filmisch als repräsentativen Gesamtdeutschen Alltag zu verklickern-man würde sich schön bedanken.



Ich wiederhole mich einfach nochmal. Für mich persönlich ist es nicht zu erkennen wo Herr Carsten Rau (nicht Raus) anglerfeindlich oder einseitig Dokumentiert hätte, noch wo er seine persönlichen Ansichten dem normalen "Durchschnittbürger" aufzwingt. In seiner Dokumentation kommen, neben ihm selbst, verschiedene Personen und Fachleute zum Wort, die alle Einblicke in verschiedene Kontexte geben. Gut, das Herr Rau sich zum Ende hin vielleicht ein wenig zu sehr auf den Forellenteich eingeschossen hat, darüber kann man sicherlich streiten, aber auch hier finde ich das eher positiv, da ich schon finde, dass solche Missstände transparent gemacht werden sollten. Aber alles in allem finde ich das die Dokumentation genügend Spielraum für eigene Interpretationen lässt, sodass ein jeder zu seinem eigenen Fazit gelangen kann. Keine allzu schlechte Quintessenz, wie ich finde. Eben genau so wie es Herr Rau am Ende für sich selbst gemacht hat. 

"NoGo Areas einiger dt. Großstädte"... 
Wenn man Äpfle mit Birnen vergleichen möchte, dann kann man das natürlich machen. Bringt uns in diesem Fall aber einfach nicht weiter.


----------



## Fr33 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ich bin immernoch der Meinung wir sprechen von verschiedenen Dokumentationen ! Vielleicht liegt es aber an der Einstellung und Sichtweise unsereins. 


Ich gehe schon etwas länger angeln. Inzwischen so lange, dass ich nicht mehr weiss ob es mit 6 oder mit 8 Jahren war, als der Angelvirus mich infizierte únd nie wieder los lies...


Ich will auch niemanden meine Meinung aufzwingen, aber dennoch finde ich es bemerkenswert dass du (mehr oder weniger) der einzige bist, der an der Doku was positives gefunden hat. Für mich war das eine reiner Erörterung des Themas Fisch, Schmerz und Leid. Aber anders als Pro und Con abzuwägen wurde ganz schnell auf die Schiene umgeschwänkt, dass nur der Autor den waren Sinn verstanden hat und alle anderen Angler (Beispiele am FoPu) diesem nicht entsprechen.


Rau war doch auch in der Blinker Redaktion zu Gast. Und hat (wie auch am Forellensee) unter falschem Vorwand Interviewt.... (hatte Veit Wilde irgendwo im Thread geschrieben). Es wurden Kontexte zerrissen und eigene Zusammenhänge daraus gebaut....


Missstände aufdecken (wie du es nennst) ist ja schön und gut. Nur denk mal 3 Schritte weiter..... wenn einige der Granaten nicht mehr an ihren FoPu kommen, toben die sich ggf an deinen Gewässern aus. Ist das besser? Und da es eh zu wenig Kontrollen und Kontrolleure gibt passiert bei widerhoilten Fehlverhalten einiger weniger immer das gleiche: Streckenabschnitt/ Gewässer wird gesperrt....


----------



## Sharpo (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Muyxin schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich einfach nochmal. Für mich persönlich ist es nicht zu erkennen wo Herr Carsten Rau (nicht Raus) anglerfeindlich oder einseitig Dokumentiert hätte, noch wo er seine persönlichen Ansichten dem normalen "Durchschnittbürger" aufzwingt. In seiner Dokumentation kommen, neben ihm selbst, verschiedene Personen und Fachleute zum Wort, die alle Einblicke in verschiedene Kontexte geben. Gut, das Herr Rau sich zum Ende hin vielleicht ein wenig zu sehr auf den Forellenteich eingeschossen hat, darüber kann man sicherlich streiten, aber auch hier finde ich das eher positiv, da ich schon finde, dass solche Missstände transparent gemacht werden sollten. Aber alles in allem finde ich das die Dokumentation genügend Spielraum für eigene Interpretationen lässt, sodass ein jeder zu seinem eigenen Fazit gelangen kann. Keine allzu schlechte Quintessenz, wie ich finde. Eben genau so wie es Herr Rau am Ende für sich selbst gemacht hat.
> 
> "NoGo Areas einiger dt. Großstädte"...
> Wenn man Äpfle mit Birnen vergleichen möchte, dann kann man das natürlich machen. Bringt uns in diesem Fall aber einfach nicht weiter.



Die einseitige negative Berichterstattung erkennt man z. b. sehr schön an der Redezeit beider Fachleute Dr. Arlinghaus und diese andere Dame.

Übrigens hat sich Herr Dr. Arlinghaus ebenso sehr negativ zu dieser "Doku" geäussert.

Nehmen wir den:

http://www.ruteundrolle.de/schweden...s-ohne-verwertungsabsicht-in-den-massenmedien

Hoffe es wird den "Doku" Befürwortern nun klar um was es geht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Da hättest Du auch den Link zu unserer Veröffentlichung nehmen können:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=273716

;-)))

Ansonsten haste natürlich recht ....


----------



## gründler (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

In der TV Werbung einiger Sender kommt Petra,Bund,Nabu...etc.mit z.t 1min langen Spots,was das kostet weiß mancher und komischerweise immer Abends zur besten Sendezeit.

Dann in letzter Zeit mehr und mehr Dokus/Filmchen über böse Jäger Angler Massentierhaltung...etc. und das wir da doch endlich was gegen tun müssen um die *Tiere/Natur* und *uns Menschen* zu *Schützen*.

Immer mehr Verbote Gesetze Regeln......

|rolleyes



:m:m:m


Irgendwann versteht es auch der letzte........


----------



## W-Lahn (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Jetzt macht doch mal nicht so ein Fass auf, ich glaube nicht das eine "Dokumentation" vom NDR so eine Strahlkraft besitzt, dass es zu Gesetzesänderungen kommt oder das gesellschaftliche Ansehen der Angler negativ beeinflusst wird. Bei der miesen Einschaltquote vom NDR kann ich über manche Kommentare nur schmunzeln...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Die Restriktionen in NRW (Abknüppelgebot Duisburg im Pachtvertrag, Aussage Remmel zu Anlagen) sowie die Durchsetzung der Regeln bez. Besatz mit fangfähigen Fischen in SH und die anstehenden Änderungen des Fischereigesetzes in NDS mit weiteren Restriktionen wurden und werden von der Politik u. a. genau mit dieser Sendung begründet.


----------



## Sharpo (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da hättest Du auch den Link zu unserer Veröffentlichung nehmen können:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=273716
> 
> ;-)))
> ...



Hatte ich ja. Aber der Link funktionierte irgendwie nicht nicht. Archiv blablabla


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Kann man draufdrücken um zum Originalbeitrag zu kommen ;-))

Du lernst das noch - Internet, Neuland und so 
;-)))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Sharpo (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Jetzt macht doch mal nicht so ein Fass auf, ich glaube nicht das eine "Dokumentation" vom NDR so eine Strahlkraft besitzt, dass es zu Gesetzesänderungen kommt oder das gesellschaftliche Ansehen der Angler negativ beeinflusst wird. Bei der miesen Einschaltquote vom NDR kann ich über manche Kommentare nur schmunzeln...




Der Teichanlagenbesitzer hat aus dem Grund eine Anzeige auf dem Tisch.

Es geht nicht darum, dass nun 80 Millionen Bürger in DE einer Gehirnwäsche unterzogen wurden.


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> ich glaube nicht das eine "Dokumentation" vom NDR so eine Strahlkraft besitzt,


Der Dreck wird auf allen öffentlich rechtlichen Sendern durchgereicht, schon damit sich die Produktionskosten rechnen, von späteren Widerholungen ganz zu schweigen!
Es soll also möglichst viele Menschen erreichen und zumindest den Autor betreffend, auch etwas bewegen.
Das funktioniert!

Ich verstehe nicht, dass der in Deutschland noch irgendwo eine Angelkarte kaufen darf?
Nach meiner Meinung, Sperre lebenslang!

Jürgen


----------



## marlowe (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, dass der in Deutschland noch irgendwo eine Angelkarte kaufen darf?
> Nach meiner Meinung, Sperre lebenslang!



Genau! Oder Rädern, Vierteilen, die Reste in Fischform schnippeln und dann den Kormoranen zum Fraß vorwerfen! Von wegen freie Meinung und so...


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Genau! Oder Rädern, Vierteilen, die Reste in Fischform schnippeln



Wegen mir auch das, nur nicht die armen Kormorane belästigen!

Jürgen


----------



## marlowe (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Das mit den PayLakes war doch nur ein kleiner Nebenkriegsschauplatz....
> 
> Vielmehr ging es Rau dabei einen kleinen Kreise "besonderer" Angler so darzustellen, dass diese für den Zuschauer als der Durchschnitt der Angler in D ersichtlich werden....
> 
> ...



Das mit den 10% halte ich (aus'm Bauch) für recht niedrig. Ich glaub, dass es eine beträchtliche Zahl von Leuten gibt, die ausschließlich Forellenpuffs beangeln.


----------



## Fin (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Aquakulturen schützen nicht die natürlichen Bestände, das ist ein Irrglaube...



Okay. Dann kläre mich mal bitte auf  also letztendlich wird es ja eh über die Erlaubnisscheine geregelt (das ist mir soweit klar!). Aber nicht in jedem Land...


----------



## W-Lahn (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Fin schrieb:


> Okay. Dann kläre mich mal bitte auf  also letztendlich wird es ja eh über die Erlaubnisscheine geregelt (das ist mir soweit klar!). Aber nicht in jedem Land...



1. Das Futter welches in Aquakulturen zum Einsatz kommt besteht aus  Fischmehl - dieses wird wiederum  aus *Wildfängen* hergestellt. 
2. Befinden sich Aquakulturen im Meer oder anderen Gewässern so belasten sie mit Fekalien und Futteresten die Umgebung
3. Desweiteren besteht die Gefahr das entkommene Fische die natürlichen Bestände genetisch verfälschen...


----------



## Double2004 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Es steht ja außer Frage, dass die Dokumentation ein äußerst negatives Bild "der Angler" vermittelt hat. Aber sich jetzt nur hinzustellen und den Macher der Sendung an den Pranger zu stellen, halte ich für zu kurz gedacht.

Als Hauptproblem sehe ich einfach, dass es einfach sehr viele Vertreter der angelnden Zunft gibt, die dieses Bild in der Öffentlichkeit mitformen. 
Hier mal einige Beispiele, die jedem geläufig sein sollten:
-Zurückgelassene Müllhalden am Angelplatz (Maisdosen, Wodkaflaschen etc.).
- Das Massenphänomen "Heringsangeln" mit allen Begleiterscheinungen (elendiges Ersticken der Fische, gerissene Fische, Müllberge, Vermüllen ganzer Hafenbereiche mit Schuppen/Fischabfällen, Massenfänge, die den eigenen Bedarf deutlich übersteigen).
- kommerzielle Kutterangeln speziell auf Laichfische
-Missachten von Schonzeiten und Mindestmaßen
- Angeln mit lebendigen Ködern
-Trophäenangeln
-...


Die Liste ließe sich deutlich verlängern. Solange sich der Großteil der Angler hiervon nicht deutlicher und aktiver distanziert, darf man sich über das Bild in der Öffentlichkeit nicht beschweren. MMn ist hier jeder Einzelne gefordert, in seinem Umfeld eben DIE Dinge zu vermitteln, die das Angeln eben ausmachen und dazu gehört es für mich auch, sich z.B. von den in der Dokumentation gezeigten "Anglern" klar zu distanzieren. Wer nicht weiß, wie man einen Fisch waidgerecht tötet, ist beim Angeln fehl am Platze!


----------



## gründler (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



			
				Double2004;4340281- schrieb:
			
		

> Angeln mit lebendigen Ködern


 

Hab mir extra ne kleinen Holzhammer gebaut um Maden Würmer und co. zu töten bevor ich sie aufspiesse.......


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Double2004 schrieb:


> - Angeln mit lebendigen Ködern
> -Trophäenangeln



Trophäenangeln?

Du meinst die kapitalen Hecht-und Karpfenköppe an den Wänden div.Vereinsheime?

Lebendige Köder?
Ich käme mir verarxxxt vor,würde mein Händler mir tote Würmer oder Maden andrehen wollen.

Und ja..ich vermisse auch immer noch den lebenden Köderfisch


----------



## Double2004 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



gründler schrieb:


> Hab mir extra ne kleinen Holzhammer gebaut um Maden Würmer und co. zu töten bevor ich sie aufspiesse.......



Ich erlebe häufig Angler, die mit lebendigen Köderfischen angeln. Und ebenfalls schon mehrfach erlebt, dass selbige auch noch Passanten auf Nachfragen hin anpöbeln. Tut mir Leid, habe ich kein Verständnis für. 

 Und zum Trophäenangeln: Meine damit eher die Kollegen, die sich Angelplätze an frisch besetzten, kommerziellen Teichen erkaufen, um sich später mit den ach so grandiosen Fängen vor der Kamera räkeln, bevor der Fisch für den nächsten Kollegen zurück gesetzt wird. Kann ich ebenso wenig mit anfangen und verstehe, dass so "unser" Image leidet.

 Solange wir derartiges Verhalten öffentlich noch gutheißen, brauchen wir uns nicht wundern....


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> brauchen wir uns nicht wundern....


Worüber?
Über anglefeindliche Reportagen mit falsch bzw. äußerst einseitig dargestellten Fakten wie von Rau?

Was hat das eine (mögliche Verstösse von Anglern/Bewirtschaftern) mit dem anderen (bewusst? einseitige Darstellung eines Journalisten) zu tun?

Verweise nochmals auf den offenen Brief von Arlinghaus dazu (ja, der ist leider lange, den scheinen nicht allzu viele wirklich zu lesen.........):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=273716


----------



## Double2004 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Worüber?
> Über anglefeindliche Reportagen mit falsch dargestellten Fakten wie von Rau?
> 
> Was hat das eine (mögliche Verstösse) mit dem anderen (bewusst? einseitige Darstellung) zu tun?
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

joa..die extrem viele Hunde******** an Gewässer Ufer.

Oder die saufende Jugend mit Mofas.....

oder die weggeschmissenden Kondome...
oder 

Sorry, aber nicht jeder Müll der am Gewässer liegt ist von Anglern. Ich behaupte es ist genau umgekehrt.
Wenn ich mir so diverse Parks/ Grünflächen anschaue nach einem warmen Sommertag wird mir schlecht. Müll ohne Ende und weit und breit kein Angler.
Oder so manche Strassenkreuzung, einige sehen aus wie der reinste Aschenbecher. Keine Angöler gesehen.  |supergri

Wahrscheinlich hinterlassen nun auch Jäger ihren Müll im Wald. :g

Also das Thema Müll halte ich für.......nicht Anglerspezifisch.

Trophäenangler. Wow. Gab es immer und wird es immer geben.
Im Grunde ist jeder Mensch ein Trophensammler.
 Ist menschlich.


Mir ist ein Foto vom Fisch  lieber als diesen ausgestopft irgendwo im Keller an einer Wand hängend zu sehen.
Da aber Präparation nicht gerade günstig ist, wird der Fisch dann getötet, im Vereinsheim präsentiert und anschliessen entsorgt.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troph%C3%A4e


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Klar ist der Bericht (bewusst) einseitig dargestellt, aber nachweisbar falsch dargestellte Fakten sind mir nicht in Erinnerung...



dann lies eben mal Arlinghaus Stellungnahme.


> Ich möchte mich daher zunächst auf die Richtigstellung *einiger fehlerhaft* oder verkürzt dargestellten wissenschaftlichen Zusammenhänge beschränken.


----------



## Sharpo (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Worüber?
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

In B-W ist er noch laut Gesetz/Verordnung mit vernünftigem Grund (Wallerreduzierung z. B., vernünftiger Grund Hege ;-)) erlaubt..



> (3) Das Fischen mit dem lebenden Köderfisch ist unzulässig, soweit es den §§ 1 und 17 des Tierschutzgesetzes widerspricht, insbesondere wenn kein vernünftiger Grund vorliegt.* Soweit die Verwendung lebender Köderfische zulässig ist, dürfen sie nur am Maul oder am Rücken angehängt werden; sie sind sicher zu befestigen*.



Ist aber ja nicht das Thema hier.......


----------



## Double2004 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Double2004 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Weil Du auch nicht die ganze Story dahinter kennst.
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In B-W ist er noch laut Gesetz/Verordnung mit vernünftigem Grund (Wallerreduzierung z. B., vernünftiger Grund Hege ;-)) erlaubt..
> 
> 
> 
> Ist aber ja nicht das Thema hier.......



Jo leider. 
ich find es dennpoch heftig wenn Angler welche mit lebenden Köderfisch angeln denunziert werden.
Es wird einfach ignoriert, dass es verschiedenste Fischereigesetze gibt. Im Bundestierschutzgesetz steht nämlich kein Verbot von lebenden Köderfischen.


----------



## Sharpo (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Den Brief habe ich sehr wohl gelesen und bezweifele, dass du die Story dahinter mehr kennst als ich. Für die Neocortex-Theorie von Arlingshaus gibt es Gründe, für die Darstellung von der Braithwaite ebenso. Ob Fische tatsächlich Schmerzen empfinden, in dem Sinne, was wir unter Schmerzen verstehen, ist unklar, da nicht bewiesen. Das ist Fakt.
> 
> Und der "Ausländer" (was es mit der Nationalität zu tun hat, weißt wohl nur du...) prägt eben auch das Image der Angler. Und der gezeigte "Kollege" ist kein Einzelfall.
> 
> Und zum lebendigen Köderfisch: wie will man Kindern erklären, warum man in einen lebendigen Fisch einen Haken piekt und ihn dann den großen Fischen zum Fraß vorwirft. Auch hier sollte sich der Angler mal klar machen, was verantwortungsvolles Angeln ist...



Ich habe den Angler mal als Ausländer bezeichnet weil im Grunde niemand weiss ob dieser Angler nicht doch ein Ausländer war welcher keine Prüfung brauch.
Als "Gastangler" in diesem Land.....weisste ja selber.


Alles andere interessiert mich nicht. 
Gehöre nicht zu den Moralaposteln unter den Anglern.

Braithwhaite ist schon lange von verschiedensten Wissenschaftlern wiederlegt worden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Den Brief habe ich sehr wohl gelesen und bezweifele, dass du die Story dahinter mehr kennst als ich. Für die Neocortex-Theorie von Arlingshaus gibt es Gründe, für die Darstellung von der Braithwaite ebenso. Ob Fische tatsächlich Schmerzen empfinden, in dem Sinne, was wir unter Schmerzen verstehen, ist unklar, da nicht bewiesen. Das ist Fakt.



Wenn Du hier nur die Neocortexgeschichte einbringst, nicht aber die Gründe, warum die Arbeiten von Sneddon/Braithwaite wissenschaftlich gar nicht haltbar sind (das berühmte "Maulreiben" z. B. war in weiteren Versuchen in Folgestudien nicht replizierbar und trat zudem in der 2003er Sneddon Studie nur in statistisch vom Zufall nicht unterscheidbaren Einzelfällen auf) und den ganzen da von Arlinghaus beschriebenen Komplex der Beweislastumkehr (damit auch welche Hypothesen also falsifizierbar sind und welche nicht) ignorierst und dass die "ethischen" reinen Abknüppelbefürworter damit auch den Tod des Fisches ethisch über dessen Leben stellen, dann kann man das so sehen..

Ich sehe das nach wie vor anders......


----------



## Double2004 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn Du hier nur die Neocortexgeschichte einbringst, nicht aber die Gründe, warum die Arbeiten von Sneddon/Braithwaite wissenschaftlich gar nicht haltbar sind (das berühmte "Maulreiben" z. B. war in weiteren Versuchen in Folgestudien nicht replizierbar und trat zudem in der 2003er Sneddon Studie nur in statistisch vom Zufall nicht unterscheidbaren Einzelfällen auf) und den ganzen da von Arlinghaus beschriebenen Komplex der Beweislastumkehr (damit auch welche Hypothesen also falsifizierbar sind und welche nicht) ignorierst und dass die "ethischen" reinen Abknüppelbefürworter damit auch den Tod des Fisches ethisch über dessen Leben stellen, dann kann man das so sehen..
> 
> Ich sehe das nach wie vor anders......



Das eine hat ja mit dem anderen nichts zu tun. Nur weil ich den Standpunkt vertrete, dass man es sich zu leicht macht, die (wohl bewusst) einseitig dargestellte Dokumentation an den Pranger stellen und nahezu alleine für das Image der Angler verantwortlich macht, heißt es ja nicht, dass ich Sympathien  für Abknüppelbefürworter habe. 

Unsere Gesetzeslage krankt an vielen Stellen und dass das Abknüppelgebot eine Unverschämtheit ist, sehe ich ganz genauso. Ich denke, unsere Ansichten liegen gar nicht so weit auseinander, bis auf den Punkt, dass ich bei uns Allen eine größere Mitverantwortung sehe, was unsere Wahrnehmung in der Öffenlichkeit anbetrifft. In diesem Punkt können wir von unseren (speziell nördlichen) Nachbarstaaten noch eine ganze Menge lernen...

Einen schönen Abend noch...
Double2004


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Hier gehts aber nicht um die Darstellung der Angler nach aussen oder deren Image, sondern um eine Sendung, die Angler und das Angeln (bewusst?) einseitig, nach Arlinghaus auch mit falschen Fakten und Ableitungen darstellt - bezahlt mit Zwangs-GEZ und mit "Bildungsauftrag" versehen.........

Und der Drecks-DAFV schweigt dazu.......................

Wer solch anglerfeindlichen Sche... wie diese Sendung braucht oder gutheisst, darf das gerne..

Ich nach wie vor nicht....


----------



## Double2004 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer solch anglerfeindlichen Sche... wie diese Sendung braucht oder gutheisst, darf das gerne..
> 
> Ich nach wie vor nicht....



Ich auch nicht...


----------



## Fin (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> 1. Das Futter welches in Aquakulturen zum Einsatz kommt besteht aus  Fischmehl - dieses wird wiederum  aus *Wildfängen* hergestellt.
> 2. Befinden sich Aquakulturen im Meer oder anderen Gewässern so belasten sie mit Fekalien und Futteresten die Umgebung
> 3. Desweiteren besteht die Gefahr das entkommene Fische die natürlichen Bestände genetisch verfälschen...



Ah okay danke für die Infos. Das wären dann einige negative Punkte. Ich habe natürlich schon etwas weiter gedacht. Alternative zwischen "Fisch essen"(die Nachfrage ist da!) und "Angeln"(ebenfalls) oder "keinen Fisch essen" und "kein Angeln". Würde dann natürlich noch andere Möglichkeiten geben (extrem starke Einschränkung/elitäres Angeln) oder das beangeln auf bestimmte Arten einschränken oder verbieten?C&R überdenken? 

Aber keines deiner Argumente widerspricht jetzt meiner Aussage. Evtl. reden wir aneinander vorbei oder für dich kommt eines der o.g. Dinge in Frage Bsp. für Salmoniden (nur C&R, garkein befischen, kein kaufen zum Verzehr, Elitärer Zugang zu den Wildbeständen)?


----------



## Fin (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Und zum Trophäenangeln: Meine damit eher die Kollegen, die sich Angelplätze an frisch besetzten, kommerziellen Teichen erkaufen, um sich später mit den ach so grandiosen Fängen vor der Kamera räkeln, bevor der Fisch für den nächsten Kollegen zurück gesetzt wird. Kann ich ebenso wenig mit anfangen und verstehe, dass so "unser" Image leidet.
> 
> Solange wir *derartiges Verhalten öffentlich noch gutheißen*, brauchen wir uns nicht wundern....



So nach ganz nach dem Motto:"_*Am deutschen Wesen mag die Welt genesen" :q

*_Wie passt das eigentlich zu dieser Aussage von dir :"....wir von unseren Nachbarstaaten noch eine ganze Menge lernen...".?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Unsere umliegenden Nachbarn lachen sich über die Zustände in Gutmenschen Angeltoitschland einen Ast.

Zu Recht


----------



## kati48268 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Double2004 schrieb:


> ...Als Hauptproblem sehe ich einfach, dass es einfach sehr viele Vertreter der angelnden Zunft gibt, die dieses Bild in der Öffentlichkeit mitformen.
> Hier mal einige Beispiele, die jedem geläufig sein sollten:
> ...
> -Trophäenangeln
> !


Sollte man sich etwas mehr Gedanken zu machen, anstatt einfach diesen (bewusst Angler diffamieren sollenden) Begriff zu übernehmen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=274223

Und generell bevor das Gehacke auf die bösen Puffangler wieder von los geht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271732


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Bei uns wird der Tierschutz halt immer verrückter.
 Ein echtes Wohlstandsproblem halt.
 (Flüchtlinge absaufen lassen, wird kaum als Schlimmer betrachtet als Haustiere verrecken zu lassen)

 Man könne je auch sinnloses Halten von Haustieren angehen die nicht der Nahrungsgewinnung dienen.

 Oder Hunde und Katzenbesitzern unterstellen das für Ihre sinnlos gehaltenen Haustiere, weiter sinnlos Tiere sterben müssen.
 Da werden dann einige Antworten das sie die vegetarisch ernähren... was dann wohl wieder keine Artgerechte Ernährung darstellen wird.

 Fakt ist wohl das alles *etwas* aus dem Rahmen läuft.
 Wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte halt nicht mit Steinen werfen....
 Und in diesem Glashaus sitzt Jeder Mensch, solange er lebt.
 Lebt ist im doppelten Sinne gemeint.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Es steht ja außer Frage, dass die  Dokumentation ein äußerst negatives Bild "der Angler" vermittelt hat.  Aber sich jetzt nur hinzustellen und den Macher der Sendung an den  Pranger zu stellen, halte ich für zu kurz gedacht.
> 
> Als Hauptproblem sehe ich einfach, dass es einfach sehr viele Vertreter  der angelnden Zunft gibt, die dieses Bild in der Öffentlichkeit  mitformen.
> Hier mal einige Beispiele, die jedem geläufig sein sollten:
> ...



Rein oberflächlich mag man geneigt sein, zum einen oder anderen Punkt Deiner Argumentation zu nicken.
Jedenfalls in einer Gesellschaft, die vordergründig nach dem Schein urteilt, als nach dem Sein. 

Deiner  Meinung nach soll ich mich als Angler so verhalten, dass andere  Menschen an meinen Handlungen keinen Anstoß nehmen. Und zwar völlig  unabhängig davon, ob meine Handlung tatsächlich Schaden anrichtet oder  nicht. Angepasst sein, dem Mainstream folgen, nur nicht auffallen....
und  natürlich gleichzeitig all diejenigen entlarven und anprangern, die ihr  Handeln weniger nach der Massenmeinung ausrichten, sondern danach, was  sie selbst für gut und richtig, für beachtenswert oder unerheblich  befinden.

Sorry, aber einen derart konditionierten Lebensstil  lehne ich konsequent ab. Ich habe meine Meinung, meine Ansichten und  Wertigkeiten. Ich verhalte mich so, dass ich keinem anderen mutwillig  oder leichtfertig Schaden oder Nachteile zufüge. Der Rest ist meine  Sache, geht die Welt einen feuchten Kehricht an. 

Ich lasse mir  auch nicht von irgendwelchen ideologisch hergeholten "Gutachten", die  mir weitestgehend unter Ausschluß jeglicher evolutionärer, logischer und  ökologischer Gesetzmäßigkeiten erklären, dass Fische Schmerz oder Leid  empfinden können, oder dass Boilies und Mastkarpfenbesatz kein Problem  für die Ökologie eines Gewässers wären. 

Die Menschheit braucht  keine Arlinghaus´schen Thesen und auch keine Pamphlete aus der Feder  verblendeter Spinner wie Sneddon/Braithwaite. Und, Verzeihung, auch  keine sozialpädagogisch angehauchten Verhaltensvorschriften eines Double  2004. 

Sie sollte wieder lernen, mehr auf sich selbst zu achten,  als auf das Verhalten anderer. Ich bin sehr sicher, dass dabei mehr als  genug Verbesserungspotential zum Vorschein kommt. 

Wie bitter  ist es, dass zwei ideologisch besetzte Pole wie Arlinghaus und  Sneddon/Braithwaite (nur als Beispiele) die Meßlatte für die jeweilige  Fraktion sind, während die Vernunft und der Verstand ganz klar belegen,  das jedes menschliche Individuum seinen Platz zwischen diesen beiden  Polen finden muss?
Und zwar für sich alleine und unabhängig von der Wertung anderer. 

Wie  kommt es, dass wir offensichtlich Verhaltensvordenker brauchen,  und/oder wenn deren Ergüsse sich zufällig mit unserer subjektiven  Ansicht decken, diese dazu nutzen anderen die gleiche Denkweise  aufzudrängen?

Kann doch eigentlich nur daher rühren, dass viele mit sich selber nicht im reinen sind.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Chapeau,treffend analysiert.

Nur leider ist es wohl nur noch eine Frage der Zeit,bis in D einige  auch noch vorbetende Meinungsmullahs zum allumfassend korrekten zubinden der Schnürsenkel benötigen.

Nicht das der ethisch/moralisch/politisch auf Kurs getrimmte Nachbar im mentalen Mao Anzug noch was zu moppern hat rolleyes:


----------



## Double2004 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Deiner  Meinung nach soll ich mich als Angler so verhalten, dass andere  Menschen an meinen Handlungen keinen Anstoß nehmen. Und zwar völlig  unabhängig davon, ob meine Handlung tatsächlich Schaden anrichtet oder  nicht. Angepasst sein, dem Mainstream folgen, nur nicht auffallen....
> und  natürlich gleichzeitig all diejenigen entlarven und anprangern, die ihr  Handeln weniger nach der Massenmeinung ausrichten, sondern danach, was  sie selbst für gut und richtig, für beachtenswert oder unerheblich  befinden.



Oh nein, da hast du aber Vieles falsch verstanden! Es geht nicht darum, anderen keinen Anstoß zu geben. Es geht darum, dass ich mein Hobby für mich selbst verantwortungsvoll ausübe...! 
Und zum Thema "Mainstream": Dazu zähle ich leider die Leute, die im April an einer Hafenmauer stehen, ihr Heringspaternoster durchs Wasser ziehen und stillschweigend in Kauf nehmen, wie der "Kollege" neben ihnen die gefangenen Heringe an der frischen Luft elendig verrecken lässt....


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Oh nein, da hast du aber Vieles falsch verstanden! Es geht nicht darum, anderen keinen Anstoß zu geben. Es geht darum, dass ich mein Hobby für mich selbst verantwortungsvoll ausübe...!
> 
> Einverstanden, das unterschreibe ich,
> 
> ...



aber hier driften wir wieder auseinander. Nach erstem Absatz handelnd, versorge ich meine Fische schnell und fachgerecht. Aber nicht, weil ich dem Fisch irgendwelche Leidensfähigkeiten zutraue, sondern weil ich die persönliche Verantwortung für den von mir gefangenen Fisch habe und mein Empfinden mir sagt, dass ich so handeln soll.

Ich fühle mich aber weder in der Verantwortung für den von anderen gefangenen Fisch, noch maße ich mir an anderen aufzubürden, nach meinem Empfinden zu handeln. 

Und ebenso wehre ich mich gegen diejenigen die meinen, irgendeine Verantwortung in Bezug auf den von mir gefangenen Fisch zu haben und aus diesem hergeleiteten Verantwortungsgefühl meinen zu müssen, mir vorzuschreiben, wie ich mich zu verhalten habe. *Das* ist leider der Mainstream, nicht das handeln des Einzelnen.

Wenn Du Dein Hobby also in einer nach Deinem Gusto verantwortungsvollen Art und Weise ausübst, ist doch alles in Ordnung. Warum belastest Du Dich mit der handlungsweise des Anderen, oder der Meinung des Mainstreams?


----------



## Double2004 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dein Hobby also in einer nach Deinem Gusto verantwortungsvollen Art und Weise ausübst, ist doch alles in Ordnung. Warum belastest Du Dich mit der handlungsweise des Anderen, oder der Meinung des Mainstreams?



Ganz einfach: Weil genau diese "Anderen" dafür sorgen, dass auch ich in meiner verantwortungsvollen Art und Weise des Angelns immer weiter eingeschränkt werde durch Nachtangelverbote, generelle Angelverbote an gewissen Stellen etc.!


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Weil genau diese "Anderen" dafür sorgen, dass auch ich in meiner verantwortungsvollen Art und Weise des Angelns immer weiter eingeschränkt werde durch Nachtangelverbote, generelle Angelverbote an gewissen Stellen etc.!



Also lässt Du Dich vom Mainstream zu einer konditionierten Lebensweise zwingen. Du tust nicht was Du für richtig hältst (gewisse Schnittmengen einbezogen), sondern was die Masse Dir suggeriert, was richtig zu sein hat.
Und Du verurteilst andere, weil deren nicht angepasstes Verhalten Dir zum persönlichen Nachteil gereichen könnte. 

Hörst Du manchmal so komische Klickerlaute?


----------



## Double2004 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Also lässt Du Dich vom Mainstream zu einer konditionierten Lebensweise zwingen. Du tust nicht was Du für richtig hältst (gewisse Schnittmengen einbezogen), sondern was die Masse Dir suggeriert, was richtig zu sein hat.
> Und Du verurteilst andere, weil deren nicht angepasstes Verhalten Dir zum persönlichen Nachteil gereichen könnte.
> 
> Hörst Du manchmal so komische Klickerlaute?



Erstens habe ich keine konditionierte Lebensweise, sondern richte mich nach den Wertvorstellungen, die ich für richtig und wichtig halte. Und zweitens verurteile ich Leute, die Fischen unnötigerweise Qualen zufügen. Und der "persönliche Nachteil" ist einer der Gründe, aber eben nicht der zentrale.... Auch (oder gerade) als Angler kann man Respekt vor Lebewesen haben...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ihr habt schon noch das Thema des Threads im Kopf?

Die tendenzielle, anglerfeindliche und laut Arlinghaus auch faktisch falsche Sendung, die nun wieder wiederholt wird - und auch jetzt scheinen die Verbände der organisierten Angelfischer es wieder nicht nötig zu haben, da genauso öffentlich gegen eine faktisch falsche, tendenzielle und anglerfeindliche Sendung aufzutreten..

Nur mal so zur Erinnerung .............


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ihr habt schon noch das Thema des Threads im Kopf?
> 
> Die tendenzielle, anglerfeindliche und laut Arlinghaus auch faktisch falsche Sendung, die nun wieder wiederholt wird - und auch jetzt scheinen die Verbände der organisierten Angelfischer es wieder nicht nötig zu haben, da genauso öffentlich gegen eine faktisch falsche, tendenzielle und anglerfeindliche Sendung aufzutreten..
> 
> Nur mal so zur Erinnerung .............



Sind wir mittendrin. Dass die Sendung wiederholt wird, wissen wir. Dass die Verbände keine Gegendarstellung bringen, auch. Bleibt die Auswirkungen auf den Mainstream zu diskutieren, die nicht mal vor uns Anglern selbst halt machen. 

Denn die Sendung hat nunmal Außenwirkung und Konditionierungspotential. Und wenn schon die Verbände nicht mal in den eigenen Reihen aufklären, wo soll das dann geschehen, wenn nicht hier ?


----------



## rippi (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Hobby is Hobby und Wurst is Wurst! 
Und der Film mag ob er Wurst war oder nicht keine Sache die man so als Hobby mal eben filmt. Weiterhin wüsste ich auch gerne mal welche Note der Filmemacher in der 8.Klasse im ersten Halbjahr in Englisch hatte. Zudem muss auch geprüft werden ob er nicht eventuell sogar ein großer Freund von Fetakäse ist. Allerdings müsste dann natürlich auch noch geguckt werden wie das mit ihm und Maasdamer ist. Oder Gouda! 

Achso zu den Post von vor nen paar Tagen, ich habe den Film verstanden, du anscheinend nicht, beziehst aus deinen vermeintlichen Verständnis des Film aber genau die Informationen die dir passen um in den Film all mögliches Zeugs reinzuinterpretieren.

Ich hoffe natürlich inständig das ich mit diesen Post hier nicht schon wieder für Aufregung sorge mit Wörtern, die "gar nicht gehen". Aber ist natürlich klar Wörter liegen ja alle.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



rippi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe natürlich inständig das ich mit diesen Post hier nicht schon wieder für Aufregung sorge mit Wörtern, die "gar nicht gehen". Aber ist natürlich klar Wörter liegen ja alle.



Aufgeregt bin ich nicht. Die "Wörter" gehen nicht nur nicht, sondern sind sowohl im Kontext als auch in der Ansprache rätselhaft und unverständlich. 

Wen meinst Du und was meinst Du ?


----------



## Jose (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... und auch jetzt scheinen die Verbände der organisierten Angelfischer es wieder nicht nötig zu haben, da genauso öffentlich gegen eine faktisch falsche, tendenzielle und anglerfeindliche Sendung aufzutreten...





Warum sollten die? 
hat das AB doch schon gemacht. 
da können die nicht einfach so hinterher ohne ihre charaktermasken zu offenbaren.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Auch (oder gerade) als Angler kann man Respekt vor Lebewesen haben...



Wieso auch bzw.gerade als Angler?

Habe ich als Angler etwa mehr moralisch/ethische Verpflichtungen gegenüber Kreatur und der scheinheilig äugenden Gesellschaft?

Wohl kaum.

Ich habe als Mensch(und nicht als Angler) nach Möglichkeit alle Lebewesen mit dem dafür nötigen Respekt zu behandeln.

Das ist der pers.Maßstab,bei dem ICH mich wohl fühle.

Wer es für sich anders handhabt,hat auch meinen Segen.

Einseitige und dazu noch aus dem sachl. Kontext gerissene Kritik-und dazu zähle ich auch den Hobby mit Widerhaken Müll-birgt mir dann doch zuviel verlogenes und Pseudomoralingeschwängerten Missionierungsdrang eines Möchtegern Besseranglers.

Bevor ich mich mit seinen  Ansichten in einen (Angler)Topf werfen lasse ,zünde ich lieber als Fremdschämlösung auf dem Hof mein Tackle an.


----------



## Jose (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



rippi schrieb:


> ...Ich hoffe natürlich inständig das ich mit diesen Post hier nicht schon wieder für Aufregung sorge mit Wörtern, die "gar nicht gehen". Aber ist natürlich klar Wörter liegen ja alle.




den bezug auf deinen vorherigen post hab ich unbeachtet gelassen, weil ich den zitierten schon nicht lesbar fand.
alles was ich verstanden habe ist, dass käse, Feta, Maasdamer, Gouda zentral für dich sind, 'ne wurst eher peripher. 
"alles käse" hab ich verstanden. 

und was hat das jetzt mit angeln zu tun?


----------



## rippi (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Käse istn super Barbenköder! Und Döbel geht auch gut drauf!


----------



## Sharpo (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Mainstream..

ich hab immer öfters das Gefühl, dass der Mainstream der ist, der am Lautesten brüllt.

Und zwar brüllt nicht die Masse am lautesten sondern immer nur eine Minderheit.

Und was die verreckenden Heringe beim Nachbar am Pier angeht...

Beim Berufsfischer wird hinweggeschaut?

Naja


----------



## rippi (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Nein wird nicht, sondern auch stark verurteilt.


 Was ist eigentlich wenn wir uns alle drauf einigen die Widerhaken anzudrücken, dann ist es ja auch kein Hobby mit Widerhaken mehr und der Autor wäre gedemütigt wie nie zuvor.


----------



## Sharpo (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ja? Von wem?

Ich habe an der Fischtheke noch keinen Widerstand gehört.

Die Leute machen sich eher über irgendwelche Medikamente gedanken statt über die Sterbeart der Fische.


----------



## Double2004 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Mainstream..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nö, er wird boykottiert. Bin Fisch-Selbstversorger. Weitere Fragen?

 Auf der einen Seite Leute degradieren, die einen schwarzen Zander oder einen kapitalen Hecht entnehmen, aber auf der anderen Seite die Augen vor tierquälenden "Kollegen" verschließen. Verstehe ich nicht, werde ich nicht verstehen und will ich auch nicht verstehen. Schönen Abend noch.

 PS: Bin raus hier, da ja scheinbar Orff-Topic.


----------



## gründler (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Double2004 schrieb:


> aber auf der anderen Seite die Augen vor tierquälenden "Kollegen" verschließen.


 

Berufsfischer und andere Kollegen sind also Tierquäler.

Wenn wir BF'S alles Tierquäler sind warum verbietet man uns nicht das Handwerk.
Ich meine jeder weiß (Politik...etc) wie wir auf Hochsee und Trolern arbeiten,kleine fischzuchten lassen wir mal aussen vor.
Wir werden gefördert neue Netze werden entworfen Techniken verbessert....usw.usw.

Und du der fische einen Haken in die fresse haut und ihn minutenlang durchs Wasser an einer Schnur pflügst bist also der bessere "Tierquäler".

Du brauchst mir auch nicht antworten weil dies mein einziges Post bleiben wird.

|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## rippi (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



gründler schrieb:


> ".
> 
> Du brauchst mir auch nicht antworten weil dies mein einziges Post bleiben wird.
> 
> |wavey:|wavey:


Sagt dann ja auch viel über die Qualität deines Postings aus, wenn du eine Meinung vertrittst die sehr konfliktreich ist, diese aber nichtmal ansatzweise verstärken willst. RESPEKT!

Schonmal drüber nachgedacht, dass Angeln in seiner richtig ausgeführten Form die einzige gute und vertretbare Methode zum Fang von Fisch ist? Mal irgendwelche Methoden von indigenen Völker ausgenommen.


----------



## Jose (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



rippi schrieb:


> ...schonmal drüber nachgedacht, dass Angeln in seiner richtig ausgeführten Form die einzige gute und vertretbare Methode zum Fang von Fisch ist?...



wie schön, dass wenigstens einer echt bescheid weiss. mehr davon, dass wir alle was lernen, wie "richtig" geangelt wird, St. rippi.


----------



## gründler (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



rippi schrieb:


> Sagt dann ja auch viel über die Qualität deines Postings aus, wenn du eine Meinung vertrittst die sehr konfliktreich ist, diese aber nichtmal ansatzweise verstärken willst. RESPEKT!
> 
> .


 
Seit 2003 lese ich hier,seit 2005 schreibe ich hier....und bei manchen Postings lohnt es sich nicht zu Disku.

Er hat seine Meinung,ich meine.

Er quält fische an einer Schnur (mach ich ab und zu auch noch.... ich böser Tierquäler ich) und sonst quäle ich mit Reusen/Netzen/Keschern.....

Ich glaube aber einige "Altboardies" haben mein Post ganz gut verstanden.



So nun macht hier weiter und helft dem Rau die bösen Kollegen endlich vom Wasser zu schaffen....und hofft das ihr nicht die nächsten seid auf der Liste der Petra und co.





|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## W-Lahn (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Angeln ist tatsächlich die schonendste Methode für den Fischfang - zumindest aus kulinarischer Sicht. Wolfsbarsche kosten "geangelt" ein vielfaches dessen was sie aus der Netzfischerei kosten würden. In der gehobenen Gastronomie bekommt man eigentlich nur "geangelten" Wolfsbarsch. 
Fyi: Mit Netzen gefangene Fische haben auf Grund der Quetschung eine schlechtere Fleischqualität, desweiteren weiß man nicht wie lange sie schon tot im Netz liegen/hängen (sind dann teilweise nicht mehr ganz frisch)....


----------



## rippi (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Jose schrieb:


> wie schön, dass wenigstens einer echt bescheid weiss. mehr davon, dass wir alle was lernen, wie "richtig" geangelt wird, St. rippi.



Naja damit spiele ich eigentlich nicht darauf an wie geangelt wird sondern auf die Richtige Behandlung des Fisches, schnell töten wenn man ihn den Essen will etc., oder ist das alles fremd für dich? Und willst hier eine Kultur des Fisch an der Luft sich selbst überlassens predigen oder wie hab ich das zu verstehen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Immer schön weiter Offtopic - denn dass der Film (bewusst?) gegen Angler gemacht wurde, mit falschen und falsch dargestellten Argumenten und komplett (bwusst?) einseitig, das ist hier immer noch das Thema.

Und wer meint, dass das gut für Angler oder das Angeln sei, der meint das halt.

Gibt ja auch Leute, die meinen, Verbände würden was für Angler tun...

Mit diesen können sich die dann einig sein, die meinen, dass der Film ja gut wäre - denn die wollen dagegen ja auch nix unternehmen - es wächst zusammen, was zusammen gehört, es lebe der moralisch/ethisch sich höherstehend fühlende Besserangelfischer...


----------



## rippi (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Immer schön weiter Offtopic - denn dass der Film (bewusst?) gegen Angler gemacht wurde, mit falschen und falsch dargestellten Argumenten und komplett (bwusst?) einseitig, das ist hier immer noch das Thema.
> 
> Und wer meint, dass das gut für Angler oder das Angeln sei, der meint das halt.
> 
> ...


Dann schlag vor was du gegen den Film machen willst und was wirklich was bringen würde und rekrutier eine Truppe die das mit dir durchzieht, ich wäre dabei.

 Immer nur zu wiederholen das der Film gegen Angler ist hilft auch nicht wirklich!

 Da kann man dann ruhig all mögliches Zeug hier reinschreiben.


----------



## Jose (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Angeln ist tatsächlich die schonendste Methode für den Fischfang - zumindest aus kulinarischer Sicht...




aha, aber die absicht riecht, alter feinschmecker.
aber darum geht es doch gar nicht.

schneller, also schonender = vermutet leidensfreier wäre doch dynamit: BOOOMM und aus ist  (kolletarales brauchen wir nicht diskutieren).

wir menschen sind doch rautenmäßig alternativlos laut verbanditen und konsorten:
entweder fisch essen
oder fisch nicht essen.

bei ersterem ist fisch tot, bei letzterem ist angeln tot.
so einfach läuft die chose.

dass es jetzt noch pirouettendreher gibt ["schonendste..."], die mit wohlstverhalten den angelgegnern den wind aus den segeln nehmen wollen, ist schon irgendwie witzig, wenn man sonstige diskussionen z.b. auch im AB verfolgt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



rippi schrieb:


> Dann schlag vor was du gegen den Film machen willst und was wirklich was bringen würde und rekrutier eine Truppe die das mit dir durchzieht, ich wäre dabei.
> 
> Immer nur zu wiederholen das der Film gegen Angler ist hilft auch nicht wirklich!



Truppe?
Mal im Ernst?

Genau das wäre Aufgabe einer offiziellen Lobbyvertretung..gibts  angeblich unter dem Namen DAFV

Vorausgesetzt man nimmt dort diese Aufgabe auch wahr und kriecht Angelkritikern durchs wegsehen und schweigen nicht auch noch in den Allerwertesten.


----------



## rippi (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Truppe?
> Mal im Ernst?
> 
> Genau das wäre Aufgabe einer offiziellen Lobbyvertretung..gibts angeblich unter dem Namen DAFV
> ...



Sicher der DAFV regelt!:vik:


----------



## Ossipeter (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Du meinst der hat die Regel!


----------



## gründler (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Nun alle schnell NDR 3 anmachen... ^^

:m


----------



## kati48268 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Da gab es doch eine erfolgreiche Unterlassungsklage einiger Angler die ungefragt gefilmt wurden? (oder irre ich mich? |kopfkrat )
Sind die entsprechenden Szenen nun rausgeschnitten?


----------



## thanatos (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

habe es mir angesehen,naja man muß ja nicht alles gut und richtig
 finden was andere tun,man sollte sich selbst erst mal an die eigne Nase fassen.Interessant fand ich ob Fische Schmerzen empfinden können
 ich meine ja aber kaum im Maulbereich.Beispiel:Ein Hecht beim Zanderangeln mit Köfi ,man wartet etwas länger mit dem Anhieb so das er es schafft den Köder zu schlucken der Drill da könnte man auch einen nassen Lappen rankurbeln.
 Richtig abstoßend fand ich die amerikanische Vivisection ,hätten sie den 
 Forellen Schexxxe ins Maul geschmiert hätten die sich genauso verhalten
 und sie könnten nun behaupten "Fische können sich ekeln"


----------



## Gardenfly (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ich bin sehr darauf gespannt was das erneute Ausstrahlen bewirken sollte-in Niedersachsen soll schliesslich das Fischereigesetz überarbeitet werden. Und der NDR hat in der Vergangenheit schon so einige Schmähfilme gesendet wenn etwas verschlechtert werden sollte (zb als die Rehamassnahmen anschliessend reduziert wurden)


----------



## Spiker86 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Hab es mir gestern auch angesehen und fand es recht interessant!
Aber bei einige Szenen musste auch ich mich verwundert umsehen!!
Zum ersten sollte die Forelle doch betäubt werden bevor der herzstich erfolgte!!!
Und bei dem Angler mit dem Stör viel mir nun wirklich garnichts 
Mehr ein!!
Nicht zu wissen wo man hinschlagen sollte um das nachhirn zu treffen verwunderte mich doch sehr und dann den Stör 
Im ersten Moment von oben in den Kopf stechen zu wollen ..
Naja ich weiß ja nicht was ich dazu noch sagen soll!!
Teilweise echtes fremdschämen muss ich gestehen!!#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Und?
Was hat das alles mit der einseitigen Berichterstattung mit falschen Fakten zu tun?

Denn darum gehts hier...


----------



## Sharpo (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Spiker86 schrieb:


> Hab es mir gestern auch angesehen und fand es recht interessant!
> Aber bei einige Szenen musste auch ich mich verwundert umsehen!!
> Zum ersten sollte die Forelle doch betäubt werden bevor der herzstich erfolgte!!!
> Und bei dem Angler mit dem Stör viel mir nun wirklich garnichts
> ...




Wer frei von Sünde ist möge den ersten Stein werfen.  :q


----------



## Knispel (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ich fand es herrlich! Wenn ich jetzt Lobbyist der Tier, - Natur und Umweltschutzverbände wäre , es würde mir lauwarm das Bein runterlaufen, soviel "Kanonenfutter" hat der Bericht gebracht. Ich könnte volles Rohr schießen, da ich zu 99 % auf keine Gegenwehr stoßen würde. Ein Armutszeugnis wude hier der Anglerschaft ausgestellt, es sollte mich nicht wundern wenn es Konsequenzen geben würde ..


----------



## Sharpo (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Alsooooo...

Konsequenzen laufen doch schon.
Teichbesitzer wurde angeklagt....oder umgekehrt
http://www.vg-muenster.nrw.de/presse/pressemitteilungen/02_150202/index.php

Duisburg Hafen C&R- Verbot

Und bei der kommenden Überarbeitung des NRW Fischereigesetzes droht sicherlich einiges mehr.


----------



## Spiker86 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wer frei von Sünde ist möge den ersten Stein werfen.  :q



darum gehts mir doch garnicht|kopfkrat
mir kam halt der gedanke das manche einen sport ausüben 
ohne hintergrundwissen..
ich geh doch auch nicht hin und schieße einem reh in arsch wenn ich es töten wil..#d


----------



## Sharpo (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Spiker86 schrieb:


> darum gehts mir doch garnicht|kopfkrat
> mir kam halt der gedanke das manche einen sport ausüben
> ohne hintergrundwissen..
> ich geh doch auch nicht hin und schieße einem reh in arsch wenn ich es töten wil..#d



Tja, nicht jeder Ausländer muss in seinem Heimatland eine Prüfung für das Töten von Fischen ablegen und darf dennoch in DE angeln.  

Und...zum Stör. Wie hättest Du ihn denn gebändigt um den Haken zu entfernen? 
Kein Foto geschossen?
(Geht mir nicht um eine Antwort)

Ich möchte damit sagen, vieles ist nicht so wie man es auf den ersten Blick sieht. Manchmal sollte man auch das einem Vorgesetzte hinterfragen.

So werden solche Berichte aber schnell zum Genickschuss für uns Angler.
Weil halt auch eine starke Lobby dahinter steckt> Tierschutz 

Dies ist bereits zu einer Religion in DE geworden.


Fakt ist aber, keiner ist perfekt. 
Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall.


----------



## Spiker86 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

natürlich ist nicht alles so wie es auf den ersten blick scheint,
 ich denke aber es ist wichtig auch auf Missstände aufmerksam zu machen. 

aber die berichterstattung von gestern 
 führt doch sowieso dazu, dass jetzt viele "Unwissende" nicht Angler
UNS Angler,wieder alle über einen Kamm scheren!

jetzt ist das bild der menschen über uns angler doch sowieso mal wieder schlecht dargestellt worden..

morgens mit bier bei disco mukke mit angel am forellenpuff#d

was auch hätte gezeigt werden müssen ist,
das angeln für mich und viele andere einfach mehr ist..
Natur ,Rauskommen,einfach mal abschalten an der frischen luft..

aber bei dieser berichterstattung sind diese angler kaum zu wort gekommen..
und so überwiegt natürlich nur der negative eindruck
über uns angler..


----------



## Lenzibald (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Da sieht man wieder in welcher verlogenen und beschissenen welt wir leben. Da fressens die Fischstäbchen in sich hinein "die unter mehr als fragwürdigen Methoden hergestellt werden wie tonnen von Beifang der vernichtet wird von betäuben oder Herzstich red ma erst gar nicht" sehen halt nicht mehr aus wie Fisch also ist schei..egal wie oder woher die kommen. Aber wenn ein Angler ne Forelle nicht 100% rechtskonform betäubt und mit Herzstich tötet wobei sowieso mehr als genug beim Herz vorbeistechen dann ist der Riesenskandal perfekt. Wer sich über alles Aufregt sol veganer werden , mann bin ich geladen wenn ich solchen sche.... höre und sehe.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Riesenangler (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Wo ich jetzt wieder mitmachen darf, frage ich mal. 
Ist dem NDR nicht Gerichtlich untersagt worden, diesen Film zu senden oder in irgendeiner Weise zu verbreiten?


----------



## funkbolek (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Nachdem ich die Doku gesehen und den Brief gelesen habe, gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu ab.
Insgesamt kann ich die Kritik, die in der Doku geübt wird, ganz unabhängig vom Schmerzaspekt, nachvollziehen. Ich glaube im Kern geht es gar nicht mal nur um die C&R Diskussion, sondern insgesamt um die ganze Einstellung vieler Angler zum Angeln selbst. Ohne mich zum Moralapostel aufschwingen zu wollen, sehe ich diese ganze Kommerzialisierung des Angelns auch kritisch. Wir leben in einem freien Land und jeder sollte selbst entscheiden dürfen, aus welchem Grund er Angeln geht. Auf der anderen Seite sehe ich immer mehr -sorry für den Ausdruck- Hohlbrote am Wasser, die mit einem LKW  ihre tausende von Euro teure Ausrüstung ankarren natürlich am besten mit dem Auto 1 m vom Angelplatz entfernt- dabei iwas von PBs labern und/oder Tonnen von neusten Hightech Futter versenken. Dabei kommt es mir manchmal so vor, als ob der Fisch dabei nur noch Subjekt des Schwanzvergleiches ist oder das Endprodukt des vorgelagerten Wettbewerbs um das "bessere Tackle". Dementsprechend werden auch die Jungangler in manchen Vereinen auch an das Thema herangeführt (so zumindest mein ganz subjektiver Eindruck).
Der Aspekt, dass ein Angler auch einen Hege- und Pflegeauftrag hat, geht dabei (zum Teil) völlig verloren oder ist auf das Stutzen von Hecken am Angelplatz am 4 qm großen Vereinsteich beschränkt. 
Ich möchte nicht wie ein Gesinnungsnazi klingen ich kenne auch bei mir selbst den Tacklewahn usw. 
Gerade in letzter Zeit habe ich aber für mich selbst gemerkt, dass ich "GEwissensbisse beim Angeln habe. Klar, iwie fühlt sich der Moment, in einem ein schöner Fisch "durch die Finger" gleitet immer iwie gut an, auf der anderen Seite steht dann aber das enthaken etc. und man sieht, wie der Fisch nach Luft schnappend, seinem natürlichen Element entzogen, ausgeliefert ist. Ich höre deswegen nicht auf zu angeln, und ich werde deswegen auch nicht zum 100% Fischverwerter, allerdings gehe ich viel seltener angeln als früher, mache keine Fotos (außer ich verwerte ohnehin) und hake, sofern es geht noch im Wasser ab. 
Das mag für mich eine gute, für andere eine unakzeptable Lösung sein. Allerdings finde ich, dass jeder Angler sich auch mal insgesamt abseits von Ruten, Schnüren, und neuesten Angeltechniken mit seinem Hobby, der Ausübung dieses Hobbies und der eigenen Rolle, beschäftigen sollte.  Dazu regt sowohl die Doku, als auch der Brief an. Deswegen begrüße ich beides und finde es gut, dass sowas im Forum auch besprochen wird.


----------



## civicus (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Jeder der nur Angeln geht um Fotos zu machen hat einen Dachschaden. Das zeugt von mangelnder Intilligenz. Jeden Fisch kann man nicht verwerten. Ist auch gut so, sonst wären die Seen und Flüsse bald leer. Aber 100% nur auf Trophäen zu Angeln ist doch echt abartig auch wenn die Fische nur einen begrenzten Schmerz fühlen. Es geht dabei um nachhaltigkeit und bewusstes Zukunftsdenken. Wenn wir schon so stolz auf unser ach so toll entwickeltes Gehirn sind, dann sollten wir es auch nutzen  Und nicht wie kleinkinder dieses " ich will aber -.- " denken praktizieren. Sonst gibts irgendwann nurnoch egoisten und arschlöcher denen alles egal ist und dann wars das mit der Evolution, weil wir uns dann zurück entwickeln.


----------



## civicus (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Und das sich die Masse hier aufregt ist selbstverständlich. Wahrscheinlich regt Ihr euch mehr über die Doku auf als die nicht Angler selber  Weil ihr euch persönlich angegriffen fühlt. Die Angler in der Doku haben fehler gemacht. Das ist Fakt. Es sagt keiner, dass Ihr die selben Fehler macht ? Arme Gesellschaft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Fakt ist laut Arlinghaus, dass der Film wissenschaftliche Fakten falsch und einseitig dargestellt hat, darüber rege ich mich auf.

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier gehts aber nicht um die Darstellung der Angler nach aussen oder deren Image, sondern um eine Sendung, die Angler und das Angeln (bewusst?) einseitig, nach Arlinghaus auch mit falschen Fakten und Ableitungen darstellt - bezahlt mit Zwangs-GEZ und mit "Bildungsauftrag" versehen.........
> 
> Und der Drecks-DAFV schweigt dazu.......................
> 
> ...


----------



## civicus (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ich hab ihn mir grad angeschaut und finde das ist nichts falsch dargestellt. Die Stör Angler waren wie hilflose Kaninchen die nicht wussten was zu tun ist als es hieß töte den Fisch . Wie am ende gesagt wurde : Man sollte Fische so behandeln als hätten sie ein Schmerzempfinden. Ist ja nicht nur beim angeln so. Menschen ignorieren Sachen halt gerne die Ihnen nicht passen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Dann kannste das hier nachlesen, was wie falsch dargestellt wurde (ist aber viel zu lesen, dauert länger als so einen manipulativen Film gucken):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=273716

Und nochmal:


civicus schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn mir grad angeschaut und finde das ist nichts falsch dargestellt. Die Stör Angler waren wie hilflose Kaninchen die nicht wussten was zu tun ist als es hieß töte den Fisch .


Richtig lesen, ich schrieb, es geht NICHT um die Darstellung der Angler, sondern um falsche, manipulative und einseitige Darstellung wissenschaftlicher Fakten im Film.


----------



## civicus (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Okay der Brief ist mir echt etwas zu lang  Vielleicht Stück für Stück. Zu den Wissenschaftlichen Fakten kann ich nichts sagen, ich bin mit der Materie nicht vertraut.


----------



## kati48268 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



civicus schrieb:


> Okay der Brief ist mir echt etwas zu lang  Vielleicht Stück für Stück. Zu den Wissenschaftlichen Fakten kann ich nichts sagen, ich bin mit der Materie nicht vertraut.


Vielleicht liegt es auch eher an "mangelnder Intilligenz", die du gern andern vorwirfst, die eine andere Motivation zum Angeln mitbringen als du selbst.


civicus schrieb:


> Jeder der nur Angeln geht um Fotos zu machen hat  einen Dachschaden. Das zeugt von mangelnder Intilligenz.


Somit dürfte auch "mangelnde Toliranz" zur Diagnose dazu kommen.


----------



## NedRise (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Schon wieder so ein super Typ. Na gut dass Du weißt, welche Motvation für das Angeln die richtige ist. Und wer einen Dachschaden hat, und was erdreistet sich dieser Reporter jemanden aufzufordern jemanden einen Fisch abzuschlagen. 

Viel schlimmer als nicht zu wissen wie man einen Fisch abschlägt, ist es vor laufender Kamera trotzdem zu versuchen, damit dann der tolle Herr Rau einen vorführen kann.

P.S. Und dann Civic ist Dir der Brief eines Fachmanns zu lang zum lesen,während Du dazu aufforderst sich mehr Gedanken zum Hobby zu machen. Dr.Arlinghaus hat sich eine menge Gedanken dazu gemacht, vielleicht solltest Du diese doch lesen, statt den Wackeldackel für diese "kritische Doku" zu machen.

P.P.S. Egoisten und A...Löcher produziert eher unsere sogenannte Leistungsgesellschaft aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Gardenfly (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



NedRise schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer als nicht zu wissen wie man einen Fisch abschlägt, ist es vor laufender Kamera trotzdem zu versuchen, damit dann der tolle Herr Rau einen vorführen kann.



wer weis ob das nicht ein bezahlter Komparse war, genauso stellt sich bei mir die Frage wielange das Team brauchte um genug Material für diesen Film zu haben.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



civicus schrieb:


> Jeder der nur Angeln geht um Fotos zu machen hat einen Dachschaden. Das zeugt von mangelnder Intilligenz.



Beim verteilen der Toleranz  absichtlich geschwänzt?

Aus welchen Beweggründen jemand fischen geht,hat dich schlicht und ergreifend nicht zu kümmern.

Das toitsche Pseudobesseranglertum nimmt manchmal echt beängstigende Züge an.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



civicus schrieb:


> Jeder der nur Angeln geht um Fotos zu machen hat einen Dachschaden. Das zeugt von mangelnder Intilligenz. Jeden Fisch kann man nicht verwerten. Ist auch gut so, sonst wären die Seen und Flüsse bald leer. Aber 100% nur auf Trophäen zu Angeln ist doch echt abartig auch wenn die Fische nur einen begrenzten Schmerz fühlen. Es geht dabei um nachhaltigkeit und bewusstes Zukunftsdenken. Wenn wir schon so stolz auf unser ach so toll entwickeltes Gehirn sind, dann sollten wir es auch nutzen  Und nicht wie kleinkinder dieses " ich will aber -.- " denken praktizieren. Sonst gibts irgendwann nurnoch egoisten und arschlöcher denen alles egal ist und dann wars das mit der Evolution, weil wir uns dann zurück entwickeln.



Wenn "zu 100% auf Trophäen angeln" abartig ist, bei welchem Prozentsatz findest Du es in Ordnung?

Nachhaltigkeit und bewusstes Zukunftdenken sind in der Tat ebenso wichtig, wie kaum vorhanden. Das hat jedoch nichts mit Trophäenangeln zu tun. Dabei geht es zu allererst um den Erhalt funktionierender Ökosysteme. Ob dann die Fische darin für den Kochtopf oder das Fotoalbum gefangen werden, ist vollkommen wumpe.
Gegen Überfischung hilft, will man natürliche Gewässer erhalten, ausschließlich die Reduzierung der Nutzung, sprich der Angler. Hilfst Du dabei, indem Du Deinen Angelschein abgibst?


"Das war´s dann mit der Evolution" ??

Im Gegenteil, so funktioniert Evolution.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



> Gegen Überfischung hilft, will man natürliche Gewässer erhalten, ausschließlich die Reduzierung der Nutzung, sprich der Angler.


Die Reduzierung der Entnahme,  nicht der Angler.
Wenn man alles zurücksetzen muss, können mehr Angler angeln, nur nicht mehr so viel entnehmen..

Ist aber hier eh wurscht, es geht ja drum dass der NDR mit öffentlichen Geldern hier Falsches verbreitet.


----------



## civicus (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

ooo meine kommantare werden gelöscht  Soviel zur freien Meinungsäußerung. Da haben wohl einige ein Problem mit Kritik


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Nur dahin verschoben, wos thematisch hingehört:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144563


----------



## civicus (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Ach okay. Danke


----------

